# Pfälzer Schlachtplatte



## Bumble (3. August 2005)

*Da ja in letzter Zeit mit High-Tech Material nicht gegeizt wird und ich auch nicht mehr so oft in der alten Heimat bin, starte ich als Exil-Pfälzer mal einen Fred zum Thema:

Wer hat sich mal wieder was neues zugelegt ?   

Einfach ein Foto eurer neuen Errungenschaft posten und ab geht die lustige Diskussion.    *


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

das hab ich mir grad gekauft







 ...hab mir den Oberschenkel gezerrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab mir den Oberschenkel gezerrt



*Wie zerrt man sich denn bitteschön den Oberschenkel, wenn man den ganzen Tag lang nur onaniert und säuft ???     *


----------



## bikeburnz (3. August 2005)

oh weh...da brauch ich ja ne extra seite für    
bin ja gerade mein 2. bike am aufabuen, dafür hab ich unter anderem diese dinge gekauft...
ausser den dämpfer, der is für mein enduro


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

wenn ich das wüßte...ich lag heute morgen im Bett und konnte mich net mehr bewegen....bei der kleinsten Bewegung einen Krampf....da lag ich nun.....zum Glück hab ich ja Zeit!

Irgendwann hat mich der Hunger dann aus´m Bett getrieben


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

@bikeburnz

Du Angeber


----------



## Bumble (3. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> oh weh...da brauch ich ja ne extra seite für
> bin ja gerade mein 2. bike am aufabuen, dafür hab ich unter anderem diese dinge gekauft...
> ausser den dämpfer, der is für mein enduro



*Sehr schön das Norco    und endlich kommt in`s Enduro `n gscheiter Dämpfer.   

Hab mir zwischenzeitlich das hier zugelegt   , weil mir der alte Downhillhobel zu unbeweglich war.    *


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

Bumble,

warum hast du nicht gleich gesagt dass du´n neues Bike hast...dazu hättest du nicht erst so umständlich nen neuen Fred anfangen müssen    

noch´n cheetah...und so schön dezent die Farbe   

Glückwunsch


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

da kannst du´s auch noch rein setzen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2062216#post2062216


----------



## Bumble (3. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> warum hast du nicht gleich gesagt dass du´n neues Bike hast...dazu hättest du nicht erst so umständlich nen neuen Fred anfangen müssen



*    

Ich wollt ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen, oder wie man so schön sagt.   

Ne, quatsch, der Thread wird hoffentlich weitergeführt, so wars zumindest geplant.    *


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

Ich hätte sowas noch abzugeben....brauch´s jemand....der kann´s billich haben    






fast wie neu...nur 7 wochen getragen...frisch gelüftet   

achja...Farbe wäre lila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (3. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Sehr schön das Norco    und endlich kommt in`s Enduro `n gscheiter Dämpfer.
> 
> Hab mir zwischenzeitlich das hier zugelegt   , weil mir der alte Downhillhobel zu unbeweglich war.    *



sauber bumble...den wollteste du ja eh haben gelle  
die farbe erinnnert mich an Apfelsienen  
Damit fällst du bestimmt auf 
..bin mal gespannt wie er fertig aussieht....


----------



## michi220573 (3. August 2005)

Ich brauchte die Tüte ...


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauchte die Tüte ...




für das????


----------



## michi220573 (3. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> für das????



Ich bin halt extrem unerfahren in Sachen Drogen und dachte mir, ich fange mal mit 'ner Tüte an   

Dieser Schnellspanner - cooler 1-EUR-Job - ist für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme an meinem Bike.


----------



## Bumble (3. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> die farbe erinnnert mich an Apfelsienen


*
Stimmt   *


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin halt extrem unerfahren in Sachen Drogen




ist auch gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte sowas noch abzugeben....brauch´s jemand....der kann´s billich haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst mir mal leihen, vielleicht brauch ich ihn ja am WE!
Welche größe? S, M, L oder XL?
Mir wäre M am liebsten


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mir mal leihen, vielleicht brauch ich ihn ja am WE!
> Welche größe? S, M, L oder XL?
> Mir wäre M am liebsten




Mal den Teufel net an die Wand...so hat´s ei mir auch angefangen mit so Sprüchen......auch an´nem Donnerstag.......      

also inzwischen ist mein Arm XXS.....davor wohl so L  

Viel Spaß in W-Hill


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. August 2005)

So ein mist, wie kann ich den Beitrag wieder löschen?????


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So ein mist, wie kann ich den Beitrag wieder löschen?????


        

na hoffen wir´s mal nicht.....aber ich kann dir dann Tips geben


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. August 2005)

ich pass auf, aber falls es doch soweit kommt, können wir ja den da machen =>


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

geht klar


so...muss zur Physio


----------



## umilee (4. August 2005)

Hallo Bumble,

schicker Rahmen! Nur die Farbe iss ä bisser´l ufffällisch. He!

Moin´s wär jo  eher was dezenteres. 

Wie z.B der do.






Vielleicht... wenn die Weschmaschine hält, dann gibt´s denn näckscht Johr zum Oschterhaas.

vg umilee


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

umilee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bumble,
> 
> schicker Rahmen! Nur die Farbe iss ä bisser´l ufffällisch. He!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumble (4. August 2005)

umilee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bumble,
> 
> schicker Rahmen! Nur die Farbe iss ä bisser´l ufffällisch. He!
> 
> ...



*Kann es sein, daß die Chilischoten schon seit 10 Jahren die gleichen Rahmen bauen    *


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kann es sein, daß die Chilischoten schon seit 10 Jahren die gleichen Rahmen bauen    *




Joooooooooo und die gleichen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umilee (5. August 2005)

Holla,



> Kann es sein, daß die Chilischoten schon seit 10 Jahren die gleichen Rahmen bauen



Klar! Awwer gibt´s was scheneres? Gut.... vielleicht in rosa.

vg umilee


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

Hab schon wieder was Neues.   

Das hier:


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

*Rahmen in schwulen Farben können auch geil aussehn.    *


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> war heute auch einkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hui, die sind aber schick.   

Sind die denn tubeless-tauglich, oder haste umgesattelt ?*


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

*Ahja, ich sehs grad am Ventil.    alles klar.  *


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

wo gehstn shoppen???


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

habsch für 75 bekommen


----------



## eL (5. August 2005)

tach ihr pfälzer

sag ma th gibts da noch mehr von wo die her sind??

bumble goile farbe aber doch recht schwer die bude

holger hättest ma eher was gesagt das du neuen dämpfer reintun wolltest denn den 5th hätt ich Dir grad eben entsorgt.... jetz tuts der schwinger4 bei mir auch ganz gut.


eL


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> bumble goile farbe aber doch recht schwer die bude
> 
> 
> 
> eL



*Ja schon, iss aber auch primär zum Bergabheizen gedacht und da solls ja was halten.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> habsch für 75 bekommen




*Hast du nen rustikalen Echtholzboden in deiner Bude ?*


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hast du nen rustikalen Echtholzboden in deiner Bude ?*


ich hab einen


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

@bumble

nööö hab ich net...hab aber grad kein anderes Bild.....hab doch keine Digicam!
Hab mir ja auch net den Boden gekauft sondern die Bremse   


@el
nöö.....war die letzte   ...höhö...iss´n guter Preil göll


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

ich such auch so bremsen, wo hastn die her th???


----------



## eL (5. August 2005)

ja bumble iss klar   solange du es artgerecht halten kannst .. nur zu

TH ja der preis ist ok .... da ich gerade auf der suche nach ner    tour orientierten CC scheibenbremse bin wäre ich für jeden hinweis der zur ergreifung einer solchen führt dankbar.  

eL


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

joo...war aber echt´n Freundschaftspreis   .... 

aber ne Lousie Fr als CC Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @bumble
> 
> nööö hab ich net...hab aber grad kein anderes Bild.....hab doch keine Digicam!
> Hab mir ja auch net den Boden gekauft sondern die Bremse



*Der Boden iss aber schöner.   

Bremsen mit Frauennamen laufen doch immer aus.    *


----------



## strikemike (5. August 2005)

hi bumble, geiles teil!
ich war die tage auch einkaufen     
jetzt gehts bergab mit mir, habs auch schon in winterberg und wildbad getestet - sehr geil das teil! in meinem album gibts noch mehr bilder...   

grüße mike


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

strikemike schrieb:
			
		

> hi bumble, geiles teil!
> ich war die tage auch einkaufen
> jetzt gehts bergab mit mir, habs auch schon in winterberg und wildbad getestet - sehr geil das teil! in meinem album gibts noch mehr bilder...
> 
> grüße mike



*Feines Teil, aber nen Pfälzer Wald Berg kommste damit net mehr hoch, oder ???    

Wie biste denn in Wildbad zurechtgekommen ?  Mir war`s dann doch etwas zu ruppig   *


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch



 wohnst du auch in nem wikingerhaus?


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch



*Das Rocky schaut mit den Zitronenfelgen geil aus.    
also ich geh mal davon aus, daß hinten auch noch eine reinkommt.    *


----------



## strikemike (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Feines Teil, aber nen Pfälzer Wald Berg kommste damit net mehr hoch, oder ???
> 
> Wie biste denn in Wildbad zurechtgekommen ?  Mir war`s dann doch etwas zu ruppig   *




Wildbad war auch nicht so meins, mit den ganzen brocken...
aber winterberg war schon sehr geil - auch der 6 cross und die funride (die box habe ich mich noch nicht getraut...)
wenns am sonntag nicht zu schlecht ist vom wetter, fahren wir trotzdem wieder nach wildbad... KS oder Weinbiet usw. kannst du halt vergessen zu hochfahren, macht kein spaß mehr.


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> nö, vorerst nicht, ist hinten auch ein deemax, halt nur ein
> älteres in silber.
> Das Gelb hab ich nur wegen der Signalwirkung genommen
> dass man mich besser sieht



*Macht sich aber gut, bin ja am überlegen, ob ich dem Cheetah MFR02 grüne Felgen verpasse.   

Biste am WE 12.+13.+14. auch dabei wenn wir ne Tour machen ???

Komme dann auch extra aus NBG angereist um euch mal wieder zu knuddeln.    *


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

habsch auch noch bekommen


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> habsch auch noch bekommen



*Booah du Angeber   

Die sind ja geil.   

Die Sau hat`s aber gut.    *


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Booah du Angeber
> 
> Die sind ja geil.
> 
> Die Sau hat`s aber gut.    *



nöö die kommen ans Dirtbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

das gab´s heute


----------



## Didgi (6. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hmm, ihr habts echt gut, kauft euch lauter schöne Sachen, ich kann nicht    

Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder.

Grüße, viel Spass auf den Trails, Daniel


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das gab´s heute


*
Was`n da drin ? Obstler ?    *


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Was`n da drin ? Obstler ?    *





nöööööööööööööö Wodka.....damit ich unseren Fred noch´n bissl vorrantreiben kann


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Hey Bumble....da gibt´s Helden die tun deinen tollen Fred runter bewerten und sind zu feige einen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben warum sie das machen     

genauso im anderen Fred


also Leute...wenn´s euch schon net paßt und ihr Minuspunkte verteilt, dann sagt warum...oder laßt´s einfach bleiben!!

Wir können nix dafür, dass ihrkeinen Spaß daran habt......aber wahrscheinlich fahrt ihr auch gern bergauf


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

recht so... genau gibs ihnen!!!!!    die hams nicht anders verdient!!!!!


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

ups falscher thread


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ups falscher thread



bist du schon betrunken????


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

passiert. willst etwa mitmachen??
nee ich bin noch nüchtern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> passiert. willst etwa mitmachen??
> nee ich bin noch nüchtern!


mitmachen...wobei???

los..wechsle mal den Fred....der hier ist nur für Neuanschaffungen


----------



## bikeburnz (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können nix dafür, dass ihrkeinen Spaß daran habt......aber wahrscheinlich fahrt ihr auch gern bergauf



lol....
war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> lol....
> war auch mein erster gedanke



 
 
 

jo..schon seltsam.......wohl beim bergauffahren zu wenig Luft bekommen   ......


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bumble....da gibt´s Helden die tun deinen tollen Fred runter bewerten und sind zu feige einen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben warum sie das machen
> 
> genauso im anderen Fred
> 
> ...



ähh was    

wo sieht man denn das  ?????????

bin wohl schon besoffen


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

da sind doch die Sterne...für die Bewertung....ich hab volle Punktzahl gegeben....jetzt haben wir´n Schnitt von  3,irgendwas....und 5 Leute haben gestimmt...ergo...haben irgendwelche unbefriedigten Leutz 0 Sterne gegeben   

soweit klar


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da sind doch die Sterne...für die Bewertung....ich hab volle Punktzahl gegeben....jetzt haben wir´n Schnitt von  3,irgendwas....und 5 Leute haben gestimmt...ergo...haben irgendwelche unbefriedigten Leutz 0 Sterne gegeben
> 
> soweit klar




*ah jetzt jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (7. August 2005)

ahhh sooo..hab das jetzt auch mal geschnallt, seit ich mich hier angemeldet habe  

man lernt halt immer dazu ( auch Saarländer)


----------



## umilee (7. August 2005)

Halli,

hab mir am WE ein neues Rad angeschaut.

Gefiel mir anfangs recht gut. Aber der Lack müsste runter.






Hab´s dann doch sein lassen.  Hab mich dann doch für die Blumenampel entschieden. Bin widder so unschlüssig heut.

 vg umilee


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

habsch mir gerstern Abend´n paar gekauft


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

meine neuste errungenschaft - damits nicht immer nur beim "schönwetterfahren" bleibt


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

*endlich isse da: *  






*Werd ich jetzt gleich mal einbaun um den Cheetah-MDH-Chopper bissl zu entschärfen.   *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

für welche Gabel ist denn die Brücke??


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> für welche Gabel ist denn die Brücke??



*Für die hier: * 





*mit der Serienbrücke baut se mir viel zu hoch, mag eher nen steilen Lenkwinkel.   *


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern mal ausgemessen wie die neue 66 baut, is ja
> 4cm kürzer als die alte, ist aber immer noch zu hoch
> für das flow, bleibts halt bei 130mm federweg-ach so
> werd ende des monats eine Z1 haben


*Hör blos auf dir nen Chopper zu baun, das geht voll auf`s Handling, aber ne alte Z1 mit 130mm macht schon sinn bei dir.    *


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hör blos auf dir nen Chopper zu baun, das geht voll auf`s Handling, aber ne alte Z1 mit 130mm macht schon sinn bei dir.    *




deswegen ein Chameleon...da paßt ne 150er Gabel


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen ein Chameleon...da paßt ne 150er Gabel



*Oh Gott das arme Tier, wo willsten da ne 150èr Gabel dranbaun ?   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hör blos auf dir nen Chopper zu baun, das geht voll auf`s Handling, aber ne alte Z1 mit 130mm macht schon sinn bei dir.    *


MMh,.. musst du mir mal erklären? Warum geht das aufs Handling. Da hast du an Steilstücken wenigstens nicht das Problem das man das Gefühl hat über den Lenker zu klappen und nen zu steiler Lenkwinkel ist beim Bergabfahren auch nicht das wahre. Man muss sich nur mal überlegen von wo die Schläge auf die Gabel kommen. Bei nem flachen Lenkwinkel schluckt die Gabel viel mehr und es geht weniger auf den Rahmen. Außerdem solls der Laufruhe gut tun.
Oder springst du nur vom Trafohäuschen! 

nico


----------



## bikeburnz (14. August 2005)

hab meine Teile mal zusammengeschraubt...
bis jetzt siehts so aus


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

das haben sich
strandi, bumble, yeti, han, gummigedöhns, andreas frau, thbiker ....und noch´n paar nette Gesellen gestern gekauft (der Inhalt)


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> MMh,.. musst du mir mal erklären? Warum geht das aufs Handling. Da hast du an Steilstücken wenigstens nicht das Problem das man das Gefühl hat über den Lenker zu klappen und nen zu steiler Lenkwinkel ist beim Bergabfahren auch nicht das wahre. Man muss sich nur mal überlegen von wo die Schläge auf die Gabel kommen. Bei nem flachen Lenkwinkel schluckt die Gabel viel mehr und es geht weniger auf den Rahmen. Außerdem solls der Laufruhe gut tun.
> Oder springst du nur vom Trafohäuschen!
> 
> nico



*Der Smaug fährt ja auch`n to0urenbike und da sollte der Lenkwinkel nicht zu flach sein, ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Wenn er sich da die neue 150èr Z1 reinbauen würde, tät des irgendwie net so richtig passen.

Für `n Bike wie deins , welches eher für`n Bikepark benutzt wird geb ich dir dann schon recht.

Hab den Vergleich zwischen steilem und flachen Lenkwinkel schön zwischen meinem MFR und dem alten Downhiller vergleichen können.
Iss aber wie immer natürlich auch Geschmacksache.*


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hab meine Teile mal zusammengeschraubt...
> bis jetzt siehts so aus



*Am geilsten find ich den Dämpfer und den Boden in deiner Bude.    

Werde morgen auch mal Pics von meinem Schätzchen posten, das nimmt langsam Formen an.   *


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> und bei langsamen zirkeln zb
> um große steine herum




da fährt man drüber


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

sowas??  








oder eher sowas....wobei das für mich Felsen sind


----------



## bikeburnz (16. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Am geilsten find ich den Dämpfer und den Boden in deiner Bude.
> 
> Werde morgen auch mal Pics von meinem Schätzchen posten, das nimmt langsam Formen an.   *



Der selbstgebaute Dämpfer (Marke: Burnz ShoX) wird ersetzt durch diesen (neue Errungenschaft   )
...und das ist der Boden im Keller...


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Der selbstgebaute Dämpfer (Marke: Burnz ShoX) wird ersetzt durch diesen (neue Errungenschaft   )
> ...und das ist der Boden im Keller...




auch´n schöner Boden!!!

Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Fred aufmachen...nur für Fussböden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Tourenbike? wird Zeit das die Z1 dran kommt, nehm übrigens
> noch ne sram x.7 dazu mit triggern



*   Sorry   

Hab mich bissl unglücklich ausgedrückt   

Es hätte eher so heissen müssen:

Der Smaug fährt ja auch`n Bike was vorwiegend für Touren genutzt wird und da sollte der Lenkwinkel nicht zu flach sein, ist zumindest meine Meinung.
So iss besser, oder.    *


----------



## OZM (17. August 2005)

Das Flow ist nur für 130 mm Gebeln ZUGELASSEN!

Und da das Steuerrohr recht kurz und dünn ist, würde ich da auch keine Experimente machen

Gruß Oliver


----------



## balrog (17. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> gibts die fox vanilla eigentlich mit steckachse?


 
nein, brauchste aber bei der steifen gabel zusammen mit ein paar ordentlichen schnellspannern auch nicht wirklich  

cu, balrog


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> nein, brauchste aber bei der steifen gabel zusammen mit ein paar ordentlichen schnellspannern auch nicht wirklich
> 
> cu, balrog


sag das net...hab ne DJIII und hab auch ab und zu probs mit der steifigkeit


----------



## balrog (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sag das net...hab ne DJIII und hab auch ab und zu probs mit der steifigkeit


 
okok, also doch alles relativ, kommt wahrscheinlich auch sehr auf das körpergewicht an   

für mein empfinden und meine 67kg ist sie zusammen mit 'nem xt-schnellspanner auf jeden fall bocksteif  

cu, balrog


----------



## han (17. August 2005)

liegt aber wahrscheinlich an deinem Fahkönnen   
oder, wer kennt noch einen, der ein DH Kurbel verbiegt?? Und das kommt nicht vom Wiegetritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (17. August 2005)

Hey hier ist ein neuer Pfälzer, ich bin erst seit kurzem im Forum und komme aus Ludwigshafen.
Habe mir eine Rock Shox Psylo Race gekauft, weil ich damit am flexibelsten bin.
Bergauf absenken und sperren und Bergab mit 125mm Federweg.
Ich denke die Gabel geht die besten Kompromisse ein.

Suche noch neue Kontakte zum gemeinsamen biken, da ich nicht allzuviele Touren kenne.


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> okok, also doch alles relativ, kommt wahrscheinlich auch sehr auf das körpergewicht an
> 
> für mein empfinden und meine 67kg ist sie zusammen mit 'nem xt-schnellspanner auf jeden fall bocksteif
> 
> cu, balrog


hehe, das könnte sein...hab ca. 5 kg mehr als du


----------



## Elmex (17. August 2005)

Es ist halt eine Geldfrage.  
Ich habe die Psylo Race neuwertig für 200 Eus bekommen.  
Rock Shox ist nicht mehr das was es mal war habe ich gehört, ist das auch deine Meinung?
Oder ist die Gabel einfach nicht KRASS genug?


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt eine Geldfrage.
> Ich habe die Psylo Race neuwertig für 200 Eus bekommen.
> Rock Shox ist nicht mehr das was es mal war habe ich gehört, ist das auch deine Meinung?
> Oder ist die Gabel einfach nicht KRASS genug?




dann hoffe ich mal, dass du mit deiner RS mehr Glück hast, als ich mit meiner   

Übrigens...die Marzocchi Z1 mit 130mm wird üebrall sehr günstig angeboten....so nebenbei


----------



## balrog (17. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> rockshox gehört nicht in ein rocky, da darf nur marzocchi rein
> oder als allerhöchsten notfall ne fox
> 
> @Balrog
> ...


 
ok, lass ich gelten...  
da würde ich auch gleich umrüsten! 
ansonsten wäre die vanilla halt eine gute wahl gewesen 

balrog


----------



## Elmex (17. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dann hoffe ich mal, dass du mit deiner RS mehr Glück hast, als ich mit meiner
> 
> Übrigens...die Marzocchi Z1 mit 130mm wird üebrall sehr günstig angeboten....so nebenbei



Ich muss aber auch den Berg hoch kommen womit das Lockout und U-turn wichtig wären.
Was hatte deine Gabel?


----------



## Bumble (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, das könnte sein...hab ca. 5 kg mehr als du




*ja am Bike     über den Rest reden wir besser nicht.   

probiers mal mit nem XT-Schnellspanner, da hat Balrog schon recht, die sind wirklich gut.     und die gibbet auch in schwarz.    *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (17. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss aber auch den Berg hoch kommen womit das Lockout und U-turn wichtig wären.
> Was hatte deine Gabel?



Mit einer Z1 kommt man auch so gut wie überall den Berg hoch!


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *ja am Bike     über den Rest reden wir besser nicht.
> 
> probiers mal mit nem XT-Schnellspanner, da hat Balrog schon recht, die sind wirklich gut.     und die gibbet auch in schwarz.    *


pssst, musst ja net verraten das ich das gewicht vom bike meinte   
hm, hab den schnellspanner von dir drin...was is denn das für einer? is das net
n xt?


----------



## Bumble (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, hab den schnellspanner von dir drin...was is denn das für einer? is das net
> n xt?



*keine Ahnung    hab dir bestimmt so nen alten Ladenhüter angedreht.  

kannst ja heut abend mal nachschaun was es für einer ist.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss aber auch den Berg hoch kommen womit das Lockout und U-turn wichtig wären.
> Was hatte deine Gabel?




also wenn wir mit 150-170mm Gabeln den Berg hoch kommen, dann solltest du das mit 130 wohl auch schaffen   ....außerdem hat ne Z1 Eta...da reicht...diese ständige rumgeschraube an der RS nervt (zumindest mich   )

Meine RS war nach 2 Monaten undicht, ausgeschlagen...und und und....naja und das danach regelmäßig alle 2-3 Monate   ....ok, vielleicht hatte ich Pech, aber ich habe auch schon eingige gehört die das gleiche Problem hatten! Nunja und andere sind zufrieden   
kannst jetzt nur hoffen, dass du´ne gute erwischt hast


----------



## mtb_nico (17. August 2005)

Ja, ne Psylo hatte ich auch mal. Hatte zwar nicht solche Probleme wie THBiker hier beschreibt, aber das gelbe vom Ei ist es wirklich nicht. Vorallem der U-Turn ist meiner Meinung nach ne Krankheit. Das ist doch echt nicht mehr Stand der Technik. Im Mai bin ich bei nem Marathon nen Cube AMS Freeride (oder wie das heißt) mit ner Manitou Minute 1.0 gefahren. Die konnte man vom Lenker absenken, was doch ein ganz angenehmes Gimmig ist. Sonst war ich auch ziemlich zufrieden mit der Gabel. Das einzige was an ihr nervt ist das "Klong" wenn sie komplett ausfedert. Irgendwer hat da wohl die Puffer am Endanschlag vergessen...
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Ich komme auch mit 200mm den Berg hoch. Wie würde Speedbullit sagen... Zieht euch halt nen Rock an...


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> was glaubst du muss ich so lange warten
> 
> es gibt nur eine Z1 mit eta, das topmodel, jedenfalls 2005
> 
> ...




was willst du mir damit sagen???  

ich dachte auch an´ne 2003er oder 2004er Z1

und mit U-Turn geb ich dir voll recht....das nervt...hab ich aber auch geschrieben


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> das ich meine 2005er z1 auch günstig bekomme aber
> halt deswegen noch ein paar tage warten muss...
> 
> der rest ist für die allgemeine gabeldiskussion





axooooooooooooooooo


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *keine Ahnung    hab dir bestimmt so nen alten Ladenhüter angedreht.
> 
> kannst ja heut abend mal nachschaun was es für einer ist.  *


tz, so kenn ich de bumbes...
is n shimano, steht aber net drauf welche serie


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, so kenn ich de bumbes...
> is n shimano, steht aber net drauf welche serie


Das sind die Besten,...


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die Besten,...



*Na siehste Strandi, der Bumble hat nur gute Ware.   

Dann liegts wohl doch an deiner Körperfülle.    *


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Na siehste Strandi, der Bumble hat nur gute Ware.
> 
> Dann liegts wohl doch an deiner Körperfülle.    *


tz...das glaub ich eher weniger   
immerhin wurde mir vom gummigedöns gesagt das ich ja gar net so dick bin
wie ihr immer sagt


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz...das glaub ich eher weniger
> immerhin wurde mir vom gummigedöns gesagt das ich ja gar net so dick bin
> wie ihr immer sagt


Biste ja auch garnicht und wenn du dich ärgern lässt, bist du selbst schuld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz...das glaub ich eher weniger
> immerhin wurde mir vom gummigedöns gesagt das ich ja gar net so dick bin
> wie ihr immer sagt


solche Aussagen bitte in den Flirt und immer besoffen Thread..
hier kommen nur neues Gedöns rein, das an Rad kommt. Ich trau mich nicht mal mein neuen roten Sattel reinzusetzen


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> solche Aussagen bitte in den Flirt und immer besoffen Thread..
> hier kommen nur neues Gedöns rein, das an Rad kommt. Ich trau mich nicht mal mein neuen roten Sattel reinzusetzen


jawohl herr oberforumswächter han   
für einen roten sattel würd ich mich aber auch schämen


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

sieht man ja nicht unter meinem A***


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

Da ich durchweg eher schlechtes zu Rock Shox höre werde ich mein Schnäpchen wohl besser wieder verkaufen. Bei Ebay werde ich da bestimmt noch 100 Euro Gewinn machen.

Ich brauche einen neuen Rahmen so stellt sich bei mir die Frage:

Poison Curare  oder  Chaka Moto (CMP)

Was mein ihr? Gibt es noch vergleichbares?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich durchweg eher schlechtes zu Rock Shox höre werde ich mein Schnäpchen wohl besser wieder verkaufen. Bei Ebay werde ich da bestimmt noch 100 Euro Gewinn machen.
> 
> Ich brauche einen neuen Rahmen so stellt sich bei mir die Frage:
> 
> ...


was willst du damit fahren???
Chaka Moto...hmm naja...

was willst du ausgeben?? Wie wär´s mit´m Komplettrad  ...und´nem neuen Fred dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich durchweg eher schlechtes zu Rock Shox höre werde ich mein Schnäpchen wohl besser wieder verkaufen. Bei Ebay werde ich da bestimmt noch 100 Euro Gewinn machen.
> 
> Ich brauche einen neuen Rahmen so stellt sich bei mir die Frage:
> 
> ...


Schreib ma dem Didgi ne PN...der hat glaub ich noch n nagelneuen Moto 2005 Rahmen den er verkaufen will...


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib ma dem Didgi ne PN...der hat glaub ich noch n nagelneuen Moto 2005 Rahmen den er verkaufen will...



Digi hat ein SUPER MOTO...also ein reiner DH´ler   ...viel Spaß damit auf Touren


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib ma dem Didgi ne PN...der hat glaub ich noch n nagelneuen Moto 2005 Rahmen den er verkaufen will...



Erstmal Danke.
Wer ist Didgi ich kann so einen Namen nicht in der Forumbenutzerliste finden.


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Danke.
> Wer ist Didgi ich kann so einen Namen nicht in der Forumbenutzerliste finden.


der heisst hier aber so


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du damit fahren???
> Chaka Moto...hmm naja...
> 
> was willst du ausgeben?? Wie wär´s mit´m Komplettrad  ...und´nem neuen Fred dafür



Zu deinen Fragen:
Ich möchte das Rad als Freerider gebrauchen.  
Am besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben natürlich.  
Bei einem günstigen Angebot zuschlagen.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinen Fragen:
> Ich möchte das Rad als Freerider gebrauchen.
> Am besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben natürlich.
> Bei einem günstigen Angebot zuschlagen.



Kennst du das Zauberwort "Suchfunktion"???    

Was verstehst du unter freeriden??? Meterhohe Drops, Northshores und rumgehüpfe???

Gib net zu viel Informationen, sonst könnt man dir vielleicht noch helfen


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du das Zauberwort "Suchfunktion"???
> 
> Was verstehst du unter freeriden??? Meterhohe Drops, Northshores und rumgehüpfe???
> 
> Gib net zu viel Informationen, sonst könnt man dir vielleicht noch helfen



Für Meterhohe Drops reicht wohl mein fahrerisches können nicht.  
Eher kleinere Sprünge im Bikpark und Komfor beim Bergabheizen, da ich mit dem Rad noch in die Alpen möchte.  
Ich muss sowieso erst wieder langsam anfangen da ich erst ein gerissenes Kreuzband und eingerissenen Miniskus hatte (OP).  
Ansonsten fahre ich in Richtung Bad Dürkheim so meine Runden.  
Sind die Infos so Mundgerecht?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Für Meterhohe Drops reicht wohl mein fahrerisches können nicht.
> Eher kleinere Sprünge im Bikpark und Komfor beim Bergabheizen, da ich mit dem Rad noch in die Alpen möchte.
> Ich muss sowieso erst wieder langsam anfangen da ich erst ein gerissenes Kreuzband und eingerissenen Miniskus hatte (OP).
> Ansonsten fahre ich in Richtung Bad Dürkheim so meine Runden.
> Sind die Infos so Mundgerecht?



nunja....es ist ein Anfang  

aber man hat doch Vorstellungen von:
1. Preis
2. Federweg
3. Einsatzgebiet..ok haben wir geklärt
4. Geometrie....

also ich würd mir als Trailbike sowas wie´n Santa Cruz Nomad aufbauen...vorne ne 66 rein oder wenn´s Geld reicht ne Fox 36 Van....das ganze asugestattet mit Louise Fr oder wenn´s etwas mehr sein darf Hope M6

Schaltung: Sparkonzept XT...sonst X0
Anbauteile: Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Kurbel RF Diabolus...evtl auch Steuersatz..aber lieber´nen King  

Laufräder: Hügi Fr mit...hmmm vielleicht die neuen DT Fr Felgen! Reifen...naja so´n Minion in 1ply Ausführung...oder mal gucken was dieses jahr neu raus kommt

Sattel: SLR T1

Dynamo...hmmmm...jo auch ganz sinnvoll....  

Klingel: hellsbells   

hoffe geholfen zu haben, ansonsten 11833


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nunja....es ist ein Anfang
> 
> aber man hat doch Vorstellungen von:
> 1. Preis
> ...



Danke.
Ich habe mir deine Bilder angesehen und bin beeindrukt.  
Coole Bikes und schöne Touren.  

Hast Du ein Bike zu verkaufen, weil du oben etwas von einem Komplettbike geschrieben hast?


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nunja....es ist ein Anfang
> 
> aber man hat doch Vorstellungen von:
> 1. Preis
> ...



Zu meinen Vorstellungen kann ich nur noch einmal sagen:
Poison Curare oder Chaka Moto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> Ich habe mir deine Bilder angesehen und bin beeindrukt.
> Coole Bikes und schöne Touren.
> 
> Hast Du ein Bike zu verkaufen, weil du oben etwas von einem Komplettbike geschrieben hast?


lass dir vom th nix einreden   
in de palz kannste alles mitm hardtail fahren    
und felgen schwör ich immer noch auf doubletrack...nur richtig gute naben sind mir bislang noch net begegnet


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lass dir vom th nix einreden
> in de palz kannste alles mitm hardtail fahren
> und felgen schwör ich immer noch auf doubletrack...nur richtig gute naben sind mir bislang noch net begegnet



TH ist ja ganz freundlich und ich bin dankbar um jeden Rat.
Über Naben und Felgen etc. mache ich mir keine Gedanken da erst einmal das wichtigste her muss und das ist der Rahmen.
Die ganzen Parts würde ich von meinem Specialized nehmen.
Ich hatte schon ein Fully was sehr schön zu fahren war, doch es war ein Scandium leichtbau und nichts für Sprünge usw.
Ein Fully sollte es wieder sein aber ein stabiles und so kam ich auch aus optischen gründen zu Poison und Chaka.


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> TH ist ja ganz freundlich und ich bin dankbar um jeden Rat.


war ja auch net ernst gemeint   find ihn auch ganz freundlich   
allerdings sind wir was bikeausstattung angeht net auf einer wellenlänge   
so, jetzt halt ich meinen sabbel, sonst gibbet von han wieder was auf´s dach


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lass dir vom th nix einreden
> in de palz kannste alles mitm hardtail fahren
> und felgen schwör ich immer noch auf doubletrack...nur richtig gute naben sind mir bislang noch net begegnet




also Strandi....klar kann man alles fahren mit´m Hardtail...aber ich erinnere dich mal wieder wenn wir z.B. den Stabenberg rocken oder ähnliches   

Doubletrack     für Touren-Freeride, so´n Schwachsinn....sind ja net alle soooooo d........ ok...ich erspar´s dir   

Meine Singletrack heben und heben....  

zum Chaka...sag ich nur  :kotz:  :kotz:    ...das Poison...hm wenn das das ist welches der Tim in Winterberg mal mitgebracht hatte    ...hatte noch net mal die Liftfahrt überlebt    

Wenn´s billich sein soll...schau dir mal Ghost Bikes an....

und verwende endlich mal die SuFu


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also Strandi....klar kann man alles fahren mit´m Hardtail...aber ich erinnere dich mal wieder wenn wir z.B. den Stabenberg rocken oder ähnliches
> 
> Doubletrack     für Touren-Freeride, so´n Schwachsinn....sind ja net alle soooooo d........ ok...ich erspar´s dir
> 
> Meine Singletrack heben und heben....


jo, stabenberg war schmerzhaft   
aber sooo schwer sind die doubletracks auch net...und da kann man eben auch mal n sprung mit versauen...
das deine singletrack halten is ja auch kein wunder...rad steht ständig nur rum wg verletzungen   und wenn du fährst, dann auch net richtig    
so, jetzt müssen wir aber wirklich wieder den fred wechseln


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

SuFu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178663&highlight=Freeride+bike

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176548&highlight=Freeride+bike

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175257&highlight=Freeride+bike

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175804&highlight=Freerider

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172161&highlight=Freerider

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168749&highlight=Freerider

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166411&highlight=Freerider


da hast du erstmal was zum lesen


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also Strandi....klar kann man alles fahren mit´m Hardtail...aber ich erinnere dich mal wieder wenn wir z.B. den Stabenberg rocken oder ähnliches
> 
> Doubletrack     für Touren-Freeride, so´n Schwachsinn....sind ja net alle soooooo d........ ok...ich erspar´s dir
> 
> ...



Sorry dass ich die SuFU nicht verwende. Ich denke mal du meinst die Suchfunktion. Warum sollte ich welche Suchfunktion verwenden?
Ich bin wie man links sieht erst seit kurzem im Forum.


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

wenn du nach LU kommst..da gibt es den Hornet Bike Shop..der hat auch gebrauchte Bikes..


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Genau!! Suchfunktion!

Ok..wir haben dir ja auch versucht zu helfen!

Das Thema wurd nur bestimmt schon 20mal bearbeitet.....und jedesmal das Gleiche posten wird langweilig!!  

deswegen hab ich dir ja mal die Links hier rein gestellt!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130713

schau´s dir an und wenn dann noch fragen sind...melden  


@Strandi
nur weil ich deine großen Doubles net spinge, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht fahre...ok, dieses jahr ist blöd gelaufen   

ich denke dass ich meine Felgen mehr beanspruche beim Trail fahren, als du beim springen....und die heben  ...basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi
> nur weil ich deine großen Doubles net spinge, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht fahre...ok, dieses jahr ist blöd gelaufen
> 
> ich denke dass ich meine Felgen mehr beanspruche beim Trail fahren, als du beim springen....und die heben  ...basta


jetzt fühl dich net gleich angegriffen...memme   
war nur die antwort auf die anspielung auf mein körpergewicht


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nach LU kommst..da gibt es den Hornet Bike Shop..der hat auch gebrauchte Bikes..


Wo ist der Shop?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...memme
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

kannst ja auch mal zu dem gehen:

http://www.trailborn.de/


der kennt sich aus und berät ausführlich


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!! Suchfunktion!
> 
> Ok..wir haben dir ja auch versucht zu helfen!
> 
> ...



Warum sollten wir nicht darüber reden? Wir sind schlieslich deswegen da?
Wer nichts dazu sagen möchte soll es eben lassen oder?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten wir nicht darüber reden? Wir sind schlieslich deswegen da?
> Wer nichts dazu sagen möchte soll es eben lassen oder?


ja aber 100mal das gleiche Thema....das ist doch bescheuert....du kannst ja eins der Themen nutzen und deine Fragen rein schreiben!!!!  

Ich wette, wenn du einen Thread mit der Frage "Suche Freeride-Rahmen" eröffnest, hast du innerhalb der ersten 5 Posts mit Sicherheit die Aussage "SuFu" drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

Wo gehst du biken?


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

Besser gesagt wo geht ihr biken?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gehst du biken?


ich???? gar nicht zur Zeit    

sonst halt hier im PW..bevorzugt Deidesheim/Neustadt/Bad Dürkheim.....


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich???? gar nicht zur Zeit
> 
> sonst halt hier im PW..bevorzugt Deidesheim/Neustadt/Bad Dürkheim.....



Es hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht einem wie dir mal in Action zuzusehen.


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich???? gar nicht zur Zeit
> 
> sonst halt hier im PW..bevorzugt Deidesheim/Neustadt/Bad Dürkheim.....



Warum bist du eigentlich zur Zeit nicht unterwegs?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bist du eigentlich zur Zeit nicht unterwegs?




öööööööhmmm...guck dir mal die anderen an...die können das alle besser  


ich hab´n Ellbogen gebrochen  ....jo...aber bald geht´s hoffentlich wieder...ich schätze Oktober


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> öööööööhmmm...guck dir mal die anderen an...die können das alle besser
> 
> 
> ich hab´n Ellbogen gebrochen  ....jo...aber bald geht´s hoffentlich wieder...ich schätze Oktober



Auf deinen Fotos sieht das aber ziiiiemlich Gut aus.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Auf deinen Fotos sieht das aber ziiiiemlich Gut aus.




für jemanden der nicht selbst fährt mag das ja schön ausschauen....aber ich find´s net so doll!!
Wie Strandi schon sagte......"iwenn ich fahre, fahre ich nicht richtig   "


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> für jemanden der nicht selbst fährt mag das ja schön ausschauen....aber ich find´s net so doll!!
> Wie Strandi schon sagte......"iwenn ich fahre, fahre ich nicht richtig   "



Glaubst du Strandi würde mich mal ganz unverbindlich mitfahren lassen, damit ich sehe wie und wo man überall in unserer Gegend fahren kann.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du Strandi würde mich mal ganz unverbindlich mitfahren lassen, damit ich sehe wie und wo man überall in unserer Gegend fahren kann.



Höhö...der Strandi ist´n Drückeberger......der hat sich nach Dänemark verpisst   .....

...aber fahr mal mit han, el Zimbo, Pfalzyeti oder wenn du Kilometer fressen willst mit Andreas....

die nehmen dich sicherlich mal mit....die beißen auch nicht...meistens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö...der Strandi ist´n Drückeberger......der hat sich nach Dänemark verpisst   .....
> 
> ...aber fahr mal mit han, el Zimbo, Pfalzyeti oder wenn du Kilometer fressen willst mit Andreas....
> 
> die nehmen dich sicherlich mal mit....die beißen auch nicht...meistens



Ich werde die Jungs mal anschreiben!
Danke


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

mach einfach nen neuen Fred mit Termin/Treffpunkt etc auf...bzw klink dich ein...die fahren doch jedes Wochenende zusammen  

wenn ich wieder fit bin können wir gern mal in Deidesheim starten....


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mach einfach nen neuen Fred mit Termin/Treffpunkt etc auf...bzw klink dich ein...die fahren doch jedes Wochenende zusammen
> 
> wenn ich wieder fit bin können wir gern mal in Deidesheim starten....



Können wir in naher Zukunft mal tun.


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Shop?


in der Bleichstrasse, die Linie 6 läuft direkt daran vorbei


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> in der Bleichstrasse, die Linie 6 läuft direkt daran vorbei



Danke!


----------



## eL (18. August 2005)

macht ihr eigentlich einmal die woche nen bikerstammtisch??? 

soll ungemein die fingermuskulatur schonen   


bei felgen kann ich dir die breite mavic UST version wärmstens empfehlen. Vorteil wäre das du gleich nen vernunftiges pannenfreies schlauchlossystem erwirbst bei dem du mit 1,5 bar durch den PW rollen kannst. der el-zimbo fährt die... frag ihn

achja nochwas.
Im pfälzer wald fährt niemand "Freeride"
vieleicht ne "grobe Tour"...aber kein freeride.

eL


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> achja nochwas.
> Im pfälzer wald fährt niemand "Freeride"
> vieleicht ne "grobe Tour"...aber kein freeride.
> 
> eL




wer sagt sowas      ....ok.....


wollen wir mal wieder ne Diskussion anfangen was freeriden ist!!??!!  

Stammtisch...kostet Geld....tippen ist umsonst


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

unser Stammtische sind die Pfälzer Weinfest von Freitags - Sonntags. Und am WuMa bis Dienstag


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Nicht schlecht sind auch die 729er Mavic... die körnen so einiges ab... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> unser Stammtische sind die Pfälzer Weinfest von Freitags - Sonntags. Und am WuMa bis Dienstag




oder so


----------



## eL (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt sowas



ich




			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir mal wieder ne Diskussion anfangen was freeriden ist!!??!!



lass ma lieber



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch...kostet Geld....tippen ist umsonst



tippen ist sowas von unsozial

eL


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich
> 
> eL



ok....dann hat das ja nix zu bedeuten


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Hat der Herr der weißen Zähne inzwishcen ein MTB gefunden, dass seinen ANsprüchen gerecht wird??Eigentlich müßtest du 2mal täglich deinen namen wechseln....denn abends Aronal ... oder so   

Bist du die Schwester vom El...oder Bruddäääää


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö...der Strandi ist´n Drückeberger......der hat sich nach Dänemark verpisst   .....


na wart mal ab bis ich wieder da bin   
dann gibts auch ne neue rinne...quer durch wachenheim oder so


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> in der Bleichstrasse, die Linie 6 läuft direkt daran vorbei



THbiker meinte dass man sich bei euch mal ganz unverbindlich zum biken ranhängen könnte. Wäre das OK für euch?
Ich gehe als so in der Bad Dürkheimer Gegend und kenne dort auch nicht allsoviele Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na wart mal ab bis ich wieder da bin
> dann gibts auch ne neue rinne...quer durch wachenheim oder so



Ich bin ja stark für ne WG Schdranndiiii....


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja stark für ne WG Schdranndiiii....


jau das wär der hit! aber ich weiss ja net was susi dazu sagt  
am besten lassen wir auch noch th und hecki mit einziehen


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Ich meinte ne WG... und keinen Swingerclub...
Allerdings sollen Mädels in der WG nicht schlecht sein. Die machen dann wenigstens mal Salat oder kaufen Obst. Bei mir gibts nur Tütensuppe und Pasta...


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte ne WG... und keinen Swingerclub...
> Allerdings sollen Mädels in der WG nicht schlecht sein. Die machen dann wenigstens mal Salat oder kaufen Obst. Bei mir gibts nur Tütensuppe und Pasta...


och son büschen swingen zwischendurch is doch auch ganz nett


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> och son büschen swingen zwischendurch is doch auch ganz nett


Barbar... das finde ich ganz und garnicht... Lass uns lieber nur kuscheln. Da steh ich auch drauf!  Aber wenn dann nur mit dir... 

nico


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Barbar... das finde ich ganz und garnicht... Lass uns lieber nur kuscheln. Da steh ich auch drauf!  Aber wenn dann nur mit dir...
> 
> nico


bin ja auch n riesen kuschel-teddybär


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...Allerdings sollen Mädels in der WG nicht schlecht sein. Die machen dann wenigstens mal Salat oder kaufen Obst....




jo und irgendwer muss ja putzen und bügeln      

aber eghört das nicht alles in den anderen Fred....hier herrscht chaos


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

kommt doch mal rüber jungs - in den andern thread natürlich


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Herr der weißen Zähne inzwishcen ein MTB gefunden, dass seinen ANsprüchen gerecht wird??Eigentlich müßtest du 2mal täglich deinen namen wechseln....denn abends Aronal ... oder so
> 
> Bist du die Schwester vom El...oder Bruddäääää



War gerade etwas für meine Figur tun (joggen)  
Ich muss erst über alles einmal nachdenken was ihr so schreibt und kann dann hoffentlich bald mal bei einem Schnäpchen zuschlagen.  
Ich habe die anderen mal angeschrieben wie es mit einer gemeinsamen Tour wäre.


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> THbiker meinte dass man sich bei euch mal ganz unverbindlich zum biken ranhängen könnte. Wäre das OK für euch?
> Ich gehe als so in der Bad Dürkheimer Gegend und kenne dort auch nicht allsoviele Touren.


yep > guggst sonntach in NW oder Lambrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> yep > guggst sonntach in NW oder Lambrecht




genau...und wenn ihr nicht da seid wartet er an der falschen Stelle    ....Neustadt ist ja klein ;-)

aber ich denj´k ihr trefft euch wie immer in Böbitch


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht sind auch die 729er Mavic... die körnen so einiges ab...
> 
> nico



*hab mich bissl in die hier verliebt   







@ Elmex:  Die beiden von dir erwähnten Rahmen unterscheiden sich meiner Meinung nach nicht bzw. kaum. Sind halt stinknormale Taiwan-Rahmen und werden für verschiedene Firmen gelabelt.

Fürn Pfälzer Wald könnteste dir damit was feines und leichtes aufbaun.   
Versenkbare Sattelstütze iss auch sehr wichtig.   

Gruß vom Bumble

P.S. irgendwie verkommt mein schöner Fred so langsam zum Stammtisch und Kaufberatungsfred.   *


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Fürn Pfälzer Wald könnteste dir damit was feines und leichtes aufbaun.
> Versenkbare Sattelstütze iss auch sehr wichtig.
> 
> Gruß vom Bumble
> ...



Joo.. der schöne fred wir d versaut....


aber leicht ist das chaka net


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber leicht ist das chaka net



*3,6 Kg    

aber immer noch um einiges leichter als mein Cheetah   *


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

Jup,... habe mich auch ein bissel verliebt in den letzten Wochen...






Und zwar hier rein....





Na, ich geh dann auch mal in die Heija und zwar um von meinem Radel zu träumen... 
nico


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

warum net gleich´n X0


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> frag das lieber meinen geldbeutel
> 
> auch ne x.9 komplett hätte noch
> etwa 26 gramm gebracht und ist bedeutend teurer,
> ...



ok versteh...und warum hast du dann überhaupt getauscht?? war´s putt   

hab die Sau mal auf XTR umgerüstet...mal gucken....


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> neues gewicht: 13,30 kg



*Dann kontere ich mal mit satten 18,2 Kg    und die Gans hoch gings trotzdem ganz ( Wortspiel ) gut   *


----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Dann kontere ich mal mit satten 18,2 Kg    und die Gans hoch gings trotzdem ganz ( Wortspiel ) gut   *


mensch jungs ihr müsst mehr essen   mein neues gewicht: 91,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> xtr is natürlich nur für cc ausgelegt, also aufpassen oder
> waldautobahn fahren


Warum? Gibt doch auch nen XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. Das habe ich schon öfters an DH-Boliden gesehen...
Gruß!

nico

_Nachtrag:_
Bezüglich der Schlatungsfrage kann ich nur eins sagen.
Nen Hardtail mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden und das hier:




Das wäre ein Traum!!!


----------



## THBiker (20. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Gibt doch auch nen XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. Das habe ich schon öfters an DH-Boliden gesehen...
> Gruß!




eben


----------



## bikeburnz (20. August 2005)

Ihr Gewichtsfetischisten!! 

Mein NORCO wiegt wenns fertig ist bestimmt NUR 23Kilo     

so und jetzt kommt ihr!


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Gewichtsfetischisten!!
> 
> Mein NORCO wiegt wenns fertig ist bestimmt NUR 23Kilo
> 
> so und jetzt kommt ihr!




*Ich hab vor mein MDH auf 19 Kilo runterzubekommen.   

und nun, bin ich jetzt ne Memme    *


----------



## bikeburnz (21. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hab vor mein MDH auf 19 Kilo runterzubekommen.
> 
> und nun, bin ich jetzt ne Memme    *




Hmm.... nee bist immer noch n Mann   
weiß aber nicht wie schwer mein Bike wird..zu schwer solls ja auch nit sein..aber ich rechne nit nach... mal sehen was rauskommt


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2005)

*Ich fahr das XTR Inverse mit kurzem Käfig doch auch am Cheetah, warum sollte das nicht funzen.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

Also mein Radel wiegt mit den Al Mightys auch um die 23kg und ich fahre genau die selben Touren wie mit meinem Enduro das ich vorher hatte.
Dauert eben nur ein bissel länger... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2005)

*Heute erste Probefahrt gemacht und:   Geeeeeeiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll  !!!!!!!!!!

Fährt sich 1000x agiler, als der alte Misfits-Bomber    Gewicht merkt man garnet.   

Umwerfermontage hat auch geklappt     , etwas seltsam fürn Downhiller, aber ich wollt des so.   

Wenn der Onkel Herrlinger mir jetzt noch die MFR-Schwinge auf Garantie tauscht mach ich ihm glatt nen Heiratsantrag.       



*


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> puh is die kiste schick
> 
> sag mal wieviel von den geilen sätteln hast du denn???



*eigentlich nur einen   

hab ja auch momentan nur einen Geparden einsatzbereit, da reicht ja auch ein Sattel.    *


----------



## han (24. August 2005)

nette Downhillschlampe, dein Gepardchen


----------



## bang kenobi (24. August 2005)

Hi...
hier mal das erste bild von meinem neuen rahmen...
mal sehn wann er fertig ist...






max


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2005)

*@ Max

gefällt mir sehr gut, obwohl ich ja sonst net so auf Rocky`s stehe    Glückwunsch    *


----------



## bang kenobi (24. August 2005)

bin auch zufrieden, 
werds die tage mal beim eder vorbeischleppen, vielleicht schaff ichs auch mal endlich nach beerfelden, hatte den ja schon letztes jahr vorgenommen...
max


----------



## el Zimbo (25. August 2005)

...ja, schöne Bikes habt ihr beiden!!!

Aber warum muss der Herr Bumble immer seine Gabeln entkleiden - sieht aus wie ne Baumarkt-Gabel  
Immerhin hast du den Namen ordentlich mitbezahlt...


----------



## Bumble (25. August 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, schöne Bikes habt ihr beiden!!!
> 
> Aber warum muss der Herr Bumble immer seine Gabeln entkleiden - sieht aus wie ne Baumarkt-Gabel
> Immerhin hast du den Namen ordentlich mitbezahlt...



*Weil der original Schriftzug Schei$$e ausschaut, zumindest bei der 2004èr  :kotz: 







auf der Innenseite sind ja noch die Pickerl drauf   

Aber die 888 als Baumarktgabel zu bezeichnen iss schon sehr gewagt, das Teil iss Wahnsinn   

Und sooo viel hab ich nicht bezahlt.  *


----------



## Bumble (25. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> wär auch für die aufkleber gewesen, hat einen
> höheren wiederverkaufswert, aber past schon
> zum Bumble




*Teile die ich mal in die Finger hatte, sind meist total verbastelt und nur schwer wieder zu verticken.   

Hey Frank:  Alles rodscher in der autonomen Dorfgemeinschaft ???    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, die teile sind sozusagen verbumbelt...
> 
> bei uns fängt so langsam der tag an und ich trink meinen ersten
> kaffee


ich hab schon den dritten...  
hehe verbumbelt...schönes wort   
bräuchte hier auch mal wieder n bumble...mein radl macht net
mehr so wie ich will


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, schöne Bikes habt ihr beiden!!!
> 
> Aber warum muss der Herr Bumble immer seine Gabeln entkleiden - sieht aus wie ne Baumarkt-Gabel
> Immerhin hast du den Namen ordentlich mitbezahlt...


Genau, ein mal richtig Eingeschlagen und der Schirftzug ist auch weg... 

Nachtrag:
Bin auch gerade bei meinem ersten Kaffee + Bretzel...


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

und bei mir is bald Mittagspause *hungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

PS: warum posten wir immer kreuzundquer in unseren Threads rum???


----------



## strandi (25. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> und bei mir is bald Mittagspause *hungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
> 
> PS: warum posten wir immer kreuzundquer in unseren Threads rum???


bei mir auch 
p.s. weil´s spass macht


----------



## Flugrost (25. August 2005)

Gibts auch:"... etwas durchbumblen..."???


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch:"... etwas durchbumblen..."???


Du meinst wohl "... jemanden durchbumblen"?

Müsste man hier mal nachschauen:


----------



## Bumble (25. August 2005)

*So nach dem Motto:

Ich würd dich jetzt gerne mal durchbumblen  

Werd ich gleich mal in meinen Wortschatz aufnehmen   *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *So nach dem Motto:
> 
> Ich würd dich jetzt gerne mal durchbumblen
> 
> Werd ich gleich mal in meinen Wortschatz aufnehmen   *



Das könnte man aber auch anders verstehen!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

Also wenn ich jetzt Geld sche**** könnte würde ich mich glatt hier für begeistern können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. August 2005)

...schickes Teil, so'n Hardtail als Zweitbike würd mir auch ganz gut stehen.
Leider scheitert's auch bei mir ob des schnöden Mammons


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...schickes Teil, so'n Hardtail als Zweitbike würd mir auch ganz gut stehen.
> Leider scheitert's auch bei mir ob des schnöden Mammons


Naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin scheiterts bei mir nicht unbedingt an der Kohle. Als alleinlebender Jungeselle, der studiert und seltenst einen Abend einen drauf macht (vielleicht bin ich deswegen alleinlebend?!) könnte ich über einen absehbaren Zeitraum die finanziellen Mittel frei bekommen. Allerdings, und jetzt bitte nicht lachen, auch wenns zum lachen ist. Meine Mama mosert dann rum und das nicht zu knapp...  Und irgendwie hat sie da auch recht. Habe mir ja gerade ein neues Radel geköööft...

nico


----------



## Bumble (25. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings, und jetzt bitte nicht lachen, auch wenns zum lachen ist. Meine Mama mosert dann rum und das nicht zu knapp... :
> 
> nico




*      

Ups, schuldigung.   *


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

*Sacht ma Jungs, kauft ihr euch nix mehr neues   

Wollt ihr net ma bisserl die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, los los     

Okay dann bring ich mal den Fred wieder nach oben   

Hab mir grad das hier zugelegt:






Das gute Stück kommt ins Hardteil und wird morgen mal angetestet.   

zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehn, daß es ne Luft-Freeride SL iss, aber wenn man stark auf die 40 zugeht iss des okay, oder   *


----------



## plastikengel (3. September 2005)

@ bumble schicke wand. mediterraner wohnstil?


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @ bumble schicke wand. mediterraner wohnstil?



*Na klar,
selbstgemachte Wischtechnik an den Wänden und Echtholzmöbel   

Und das alles auf sagenhaften 19QM WG-Wohnfläche   

Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde   * 



			
				Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück hab ich mir keine gekauft




*Bist uns immer noch die Fotos schuldig von deinem Baby      *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> das baby hat heute schon richtig gut geschluckt...
> sie ist übrigens silber, zierlich und lightweight




*Oh schei$$e , jetzt hab ich `n Ständer, bin mal kurz offline, sorry.     *


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> die erste ausfahrt in BK war war sie noch etwas unwillig
> 
> aber heute in boppard gings richtig ab, große brocken hat sie
> am liebsten



Jetzt hör aber mal auf , da spielt  mein Puls verrückt wenn du so`n Zeugs erzählst    und außerdem hört Gummigedöhns mit da wollmer doch ma  bissl langsam machen , oder ???


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2005)

@Bumble: Ja, die Wand ist echt recht schick... Mit sowas kannste mich rumkriegen! 
Haste da an die Wand ein extra Regal 20x5cm geschraubt um deine Gabelsammlung auszustellen? 

Also ich hab mir das demletzt zugelegt und heute Mittag an mein Helius gebastelt. Hoffe die Mischung gibt Morgen ein bissel mehr Führung...


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumble: Ja, die Wand ist echt recht schick... Mit sowas kannste mich rumkriegen!
> Haste da an die Wand ein extra Regal 20x5cm geschraubt um deine Gabelsammlung auszustellen?
> 
> Also ich hab mir das demletzt zugelegt und heute Mittag an mein Helius gebastelt. Hoffe die Mischung gibt Morgen ein bissel mehr Führung...



*den Gummi-Al aber bitte nur für vorne nehmen, sonst isser schneller runter als Stoibers Umfragergebnisse    

Achja, das Bumble-Naggisch-Foto-vor-der-Wischtechnik-Wand gibt`s natürlich wieder mal nur für die erlesenen Forums-User per PN !!!        *


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *den Gummi-Al aber bitte nur für vorne nehmen, sonst isser schneller runter als Stoibers Umfragergebnisse    *


Jo, da haste recht. Habe ihn auch nur vorne. Wollte eigentlich den Harten von Vorne nach Hinten montieren, aber die Teile sind schon im EK so schweine teuer, dass ich mich irgendwie noch ziere den Hinten auszumustern. Da fehlen zwar schon die meisten Profilblöcke, aber naja,... ich weiß nicht...  Geld is knapp...
Nehm den alten Vorderreifen auf jeden Fall Morgen mal mit. Vielleicht montiere ich ja noch schnell um. Schau mer mal! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> bitte verschon das junge ding
> 
> jetzt ist es raus wozu dieser fred gut ist,
> um Bmbles bedürfnisse zu befriedigen



*Yeah, du hast es erraten   

Aber unterschätz die jungen Dinger net, die hams meistens faustdick hinter den OHREN     *


----------



## marc (4. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute erste Probefahrt gemacht und:   Geeeeeeiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fährt sich 1000x agiler, als der alte Misfits-Bomber    Gewicht merkt man garnet.
> 
> ...



Hi Bumble, du exil-Pfälzer. Alles klar? Schickes Teil   Hast dein Mistfits Teil zerlegt oder wollt das Ding nicht springen  
Wird mal Zeit daß die Pfälzer sich im Süden blicken klassen,oder?

Gruß Marc


----------



## han (11. September 2005)

nachdem es mein grosses Kettenblatt bei der letzten Tour leicht verbogen hat, habe ich mir das Teil montiert:





habe das grosse eh nie gebraucht   

Und da ich jetzt vorne nur noch 2 KB habe, wurde das alte XT Long Cage Schaltwerk durch das XTR Short Cage ersetzt:


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem es mein grosses Kettenblatt bei der letzten Tour leicht verbogen hat, habe ich mir das Teil montiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gute Wahl   

Haste für`s XTR den vollen Preis abgedrückt ?    nachträgliches Hochzeitsgeschenk ?



Das Hardteil ist jetzt auch einsatzfähig   









Langsam wirds voll in meinem Zimmerchen    *


----------



## bikeburnz (11. September 2005)

so ich mach mal weiter mit nem pic von meinem fast vollendeten NORCO  





gabelschaft muss ich noch kürzen,sattelstütze noch kürzen, warte noch auf reducer um den dämpfer einbauen zu können, pedale fehlen noch und steckachsenadapter für bremse vorn... dann is fertich   

@bumble: du bist doch schüler, wie machst du das, das du immer wieder neue bikes oder parts hast  .. du bist nebenbei callboy stimmts   
..nee im ernst..is schön das hardtail und das cheetah auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @bumble: du bist doch schüler, wie machst du das, das du immer wieder neue bikes oder parts hast  .. du bist nebenbei callboy stimmts



*Woher weissten du das jetzt, haste meine Anzeige entdeckt   


Das Norco schaut lustig aus ohne Dämpfer   

Dann ham wir ja ordentliches Material um nächstes Jahr Innsbruck und Gardasee zu rocken.    *


----------



## bikeburnz (11. September 2005)

joa.. bin schon ganz unruhig.. würd gern schon loslegen...hab aber immer noch die blöde gipsschiene am arm


----------



## rockmachine 66 (11. September 2005)

da mein TRUVATIV Innenlager leider nur ein Halbes Jährchen gehalten hat,
hab ich mir beim Onkel Stadler zum Vorzugspreis das hier besorgt:




zusammen mit meinen neuem neuen FOX Schnäppchen sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> zusammen mit meinen neuem neuen FOX Schnäppchen sieht das dann so aus:




*Iss noch`n alter Vanilla ohne Wippgedöhns, oder ???*


----------



## rockmachine 66 (11. September 2005)

genau ein alter vanilla RC ohne "SCHLECHTANSPRECH FUNKTION"
und mit 58er Hub bei 200 er Länge


----------



## han (11. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Haste für`s XTR den vollen Preis abgedrückt ?    nachträgliches Hochzeitsgeschenk ?


habs bei egay geschossen.

Dein HT Rahmen ist auch schick. Größe "S"?


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> habs bei egay geschossen.
> 
> Dein HT Rahmen ist auch schick. Größe "S"?



Sitzrohrlänge 40 cm, das iss schon "S" denk ich ma   

Hüpfen versuch ich grad, aber die Landungen sind so hart im Vergleich zum Fully


----------



## marc (11. September 2005)

...schaut doch gar net schlecht aus,Bumble  

Gruß marc

(Vater des "Freiburg-Drop" für alle Pfälzer die einen "nicht mehr kennen")


----------



## strandi (11. September 2005)

sauber bumble   is endlich n mann aus dir geworden   
an die harten landungen gewöhnt man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...schaut doch gar net schlecht aus,Bumble
> 
> Gruß marc
> 
> (Vater des "Freiburg-Drop" für alle Pfälzer die einen "nicht mehr kennen")



*Für die Technik isses jedenfalls echt gut, da wird einem erst mal klar was`n Fully so alles wegbügelt.

Und für alle die mit Freiburg-Drop nix anfangen können:






Iss allerdings der Burnz, von dir hab ich da kein Pic   *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. September 2005)




----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzrohrlänge 40 cm, das iss schon "S" denk ich ma
> 
> Hüpfen versuch ich grad, aber die Landungen sind so hart im Vergleich zum Fully




Aber in die Sonne hättest vorher schon mal gehen können


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in die Sonne hättest vorher schon mal gehen können


*Was für ne Sonne ???  Hier regnet`s doch nur   

Soll ich das Foto mal nachbearbeiten ????   *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Was für ne Sonne ???  Hier regnet`s doch nur
> 
> Soll ich das Foto mal nachbearbeiten ????   *



Aber nicht so, dass man keinen Unteschied zwischen bike und Dir erkennt.


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht so, dass man keinen Unteschied zwischen bike und Dir erkennt.



Gut so ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (11. September 2005)

> Aber in die Sonne hättest vorher schon mal gehen können



Der Freerider von heute trägt lange,weiße Unterwäsche. Alles andere is bloß
Kleidung  
ich hab auch nur das





Aber das find ich schöner. Is bei uns und deshalb mal im Frühjahr "Pfälzer in den Süden"


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das find ich schöner. Is bei uns und deshalb mal im Frühjahr "Pfälzer in den Süden"



*Schaut geil aus   

Im Frühjahr kömmer das auf jeden Fall mal machen, werd mal versuchen paar Leutchen zusammenzutrommeln.

Wollt schon lang mal die Freiburger Hausberge erkunden   *


----------



## marc (11. September 2005)

Na das is doch´n Wort, mein Freund. Kein so Weicheigesülze wie in *unserem*  Lokalforum.Grauenhaft  
Ich mach den Guide und zeig Euch ein paar nette Sachen 
Schönen Abend,Bumble.
Gruß marc


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Gut so ???



Jepp


----------



## bikeburnz (11. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Schaut geil aus
> 
> Im Frühjahr kömmer das auf jeden Fall mal machen, werd mal versuchen paar Leutchen zusammenzutrommeln.
> 
> Wollt schon lang mal die Freiburger Hausberge erkunden   *




Meld mich dafür hiermit schonmal an


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> alles käse


Genau sehe ich auch so. Sind ja deine Zähne, wenn das hier passiert!


----------



## marc (12. September 2005)

Schöner Rahmen und schöne Gabel. Aber nicht beides zusammen   

gruß marc


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> bevor der rahmen bricht, bricht das hier


... oder das hier...


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> hier nun endlich ein paar bilder:



*Sag uns bitte, daß du die Boxxer einfach nur mal so Just-For-Fun eingebaut hast   

Beim Lenkwinkel tippe ich mal auf 66-67 Grad, das iss ne astreine Downhillgeo  

Die Serpentinen an der Gans und am Rotenfels kannste jetzt wohl freihändig fahren, weil der Lenker von selbst einschlägt    *


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2005)

...OK Smaug:
um uns alle und dich selbst zu beruhigen, schreib doch mal rocky an und frag, ob man da ne Doppelbrücke reinhauen kann.
Die Geometrie lässt es auf jeden Fall zu, und Spaß macht die Konstellation auch - außerdem sieht's cooool aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2005)

...würd mich mal interessieren, was der Typ mit dem Azonic Rahmen angestellt hat - das iss'n "Worldcup-Dualslalom-Rahmen"...
Ich an deiner Stelle (@Smaug) würde mich wenigstens mal schlau machen, ohne die gleich wissen zu lassen, dass das Teil schon eingebaut ist
(wegen der Garantie).


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> nö das bleibt jetzt so und fährt sich fantastisch, ist wohl die
> einzige möglichkeit 150mm einzubauen,
> 
> 
> mess doch mal die einbauhöhe deiner z1, dann sag ich dir meine



*Iss also ne alte Boxxer mit 151 mm ? Baujahr ????

Einbauhöhe bei meiner Z1 sind 525 mm !!  
Hab ma nachgeschaut, die Boxxer hat ne recht geringe Einbauhöhe   *


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> 150mm, das ist sozusagen die volksboxxer, einbauhöhe 520mm



*Ups     dann nehm ich alles zurück, wusste nicht daß es sowas gibt   

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück ?*


----------



## Flugrost (13. September 2005)

Smaaaaauug! 
Schmeiß den Lenker raus - Plastik splittert übel und wenn die fetzen in dem gebrochenen Schlüsselbeinchen stecken ... kann sichs vielleicht entzünden.
Willste nicht vielleicht auch noch den Rahmen tauschen?Volleisen


----------



## bikeburnz (13. September 2005)

update meines neuen Bikes!!! so gut wie fertig nur noch Reducer und Pedale dran... dann gehts ab!!    














bis bald.....ich muss abspritzen


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

fette kiste burnz!!!! glaub ich leg mir auch son hobel zu wenn ich nach D zurückkomme...und dann rocken wir mal richtig los   dann is der winebeatdrop net wilder als ne bordsteinkante für uns


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> fette kiste burnz!!!! glaub ich leg mir auch son hobel zu wenn ich nach D zurückkomme...und dann rocken wir mal richtig los   dann is der winebeatdrop net wilder als ne bordsteinkante für uns


Yeah,... mach dat!
In, sagen wir mal 4 Jahren, vorausgesetzt ich habe meine ST zu Schrott geritten und das Teil ist unter 20kg vernünftig aufzubauen habe ich vor das hier in die Garage zu rollen:






Ich sag nur PORNO!!

nico


----------



## ka-zwo (20. September 2005)

Hab mein neues Radel zusammen und war am WE schon damit bei euch in der Pfalz....   
Hat noch mehr Spass gemacht als sonst  






schönen Gruß und bis bald


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2005)

ka-zwo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein neues Radel zusammen und war am WE schon damit bei euch in der Pfalz....
> Hat noch mehr Spass gemacht als sonst
> 
> 
> ...



*Der Gabelschaft scheint arg kurz zu sein, das schreit geradezu nach ner Syntace VRO-Vorbau-Lenker Combi   

So wie`s momentan iss, schauts fürs Enduro bissl seltsam aus   

Abgesehn davon:  Sehr geiles Bike und gute Reifenwahl   

Wie biste damit klar gekommen ? Was wiegt die kiste ?

Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-zwo (20. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Gabelschaft scheint arg kurz zu sein, das schreit geradezu nach ner Syntace VRO-Vorbau-Lenker Combi
> 
> Wie biste damit klar gekommen ? Was wiegt die kiste ?
> 
> Gruß vom Bumble*



Das mit dem Vorbau, haste sehr gut erkannt   , genau danach bin gerade am gucken..... Im Enduro war ein integrierter Steuersatz drin, der steht nicht über, und jetzt mit dem FSA-Schweinchen.... das machte den Gabelschaft dann etwas kürzer, oben.

gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, aber an die 15 Kilos werd ich wohl fast rankommen. Bin nächstes WE in Ld, da kann ich's mal auf die Waage stellen...

Bergab macht das Fahren jetzt noch mehr Spass als mit Endurorahmen, weil der Kirschbomber wendiger und beweglicher ist... 
und bergauf war's sehr anstrengend und ermüdend, weil die einzige im Durchmesser passende Sattelstütze im Laden gerade mal 30 cm hatte... da hätte ich gerne und habe auch bald 5 bis 10 cm mehr dran... 
Mit dem Dämpfer (Manitou Radium R) weiß ich auch nicht so recht, bau mir wahrscheinlich noch nen X-Fusion Vector PVA rein, hier ausm Forums-BikeMarkt.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. September 2005)

ka-zwo schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Vorbau, haste sehr gut erkannt   , genau danach bin gerade am gucken..... Im Enduro war ein integrierter Steuersatz drin, der steht nicht über, und jetzt mit dem FSA-Schweinchen.... das machte den Gabelschaft dann etwas kürzer, oben.
> 
> gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, aber an die 15 Kilos werd ich wohl fast rankommen. Bin nächstes WE in Ld, da kann ich's mal auf die Waage stellen...
> 
> ...


was brauchst du denn da an einbaulänge für den dämpfer?


----------



## ka-zwo (21. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> was brauchst du denn da an einbaulänge für den dämpfer?



nur 165 mm, wieso?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. September 2005)

ka-zwo schrieb:
			
		

> nur 165 mm, wieso?



bei 190 hättest du mal bei han nachfragen können der hat evtl. nen swinger 4way übrig


----------



## ka-zwo (22. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> bei 190 hättest du mal bei han nachfragen können der hat evtl. nen swinger 4way übrig


Ich weiß, oder bekommt er nur nen neuen Hauptrahmen?
Naja, das mit dem X-Fusion ist jetzt eh angeleiert, ich brauch dann nur noch ne härtere Feder, und dann kanns losgehen.


----------



## han (22. September 2005)

Hi,

ich hohle mir einen ganz neuen Rahmen, inkl 4-Way Swinger Coil mit 190mm. Aber du hast ja selbst einen Manitou Dämpfer mit 190mm.
PS: bekomme den Rahmen für 799,-. 
Wenn ich den Dämpfer gleich verkaufe, kann ich mir vielleicht gleich eine Sherman dafür kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-zwo (22. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hohle mir einen ganz neuen Rahmen, inkl 4-Way Swinger Coil mit 190mm. Aber du hast ja selbst einen Manitou Dämpfer mit 190mm.
> PS: bekomme den Rahmen für 799,-.
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer gleich verkaufe, kann ich mir vielleicht gleich eine Sherman dafür kaufen.



Wieso hab ich einen Manitou mit 190???  
Im Canyon war ein ein 190 drin, aber das war ein Fox Float RP3, und beim Bombenrahmen war ein Manitou Radium R drin, der dann aber eben in 165. 
Und der soll raus, weil er nur durchschlagfrei bleibt, wenn da knapp 15 bar drin sind und dann reagiert er kaum noch auf was ...

Können die dir kein Angbeot ohne den Dämpfer machen? Hat mich beim Enduro schon gewundert, daß die den Rahmen nur mit Dämpfer anbieten, der ja nichts abbekommen hat  ...


----------



## Elmex (22. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hohle mir einen ganz neuen Rahmen, inkl 4-Way Swinger Coil mit 190mm. Aber du hast ja selbst einen Manitou Dämpfer mit 190mm.
> PS: bekomme den Rahmen für 799,-.
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer gleich verkaufe, kann ich mir vielleicht gleich eine Sherman dafür kaufen.



Welchen Rahmen kaufst du dir denn?


----------



## eL (22. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Rahmen kaufst du dir denn?


und vorallem warum weshalb wieso   

eL


----------



## han (22. September 2005)

k2 guggmal, der eL hat ein 165mm Dämpfer im Angebot

Und ich kauf mir wieder ein Canyon BM2 Rahmen weil er mir so gut gefällt. Der alte kommt dann ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand. 
Warum? Ihr bekommt heute noch ein Bild vom Unterrohr


----------



## eL (22. September 2005)

han du solltest etwas abnehmen   oder lass dir nen doppel T träger einschweißen.

warum hält mein kännändähl nur so unglaublich lange?

eL


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> warum hält mein kännändähl nur so unglaublich lange?
> 
> eL



Das fragen sich so manche!


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> han du solltest etwas abnehmen   oder lass dir nen doppel T träger einschweißen.
> 
> warum hält mein kännändähl nur so unglaublich lange?
> 
> eL


ich kenn dich ja net, würd aber mal vermuten das du net richtig fährst


----------



## han (22. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> k2 guggmal, der eL hat ein 165mm Dämpfer im Angebot
> 
> Und ich kauf mir wieder ein Canyon BM2 Rahmen weil er mir so gut gefällt. Der alte kommt dann ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand.
> Warum? Ihr bekommt heute noch ein Bild vom Unterrohr


liegt eher an meinem unvermögen   oder schlechter Fahrstil oder oder oder.

Ich glaube das Bike kann (konnte) am wenigsten dafür.


----------



## Bumble (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn dich ja net, würd aber mal vermuten das du net richtig fährst



*Ne, ne der El kann schon fahren, daran liegts net, daß des komische Radl net kaputt geht.  *


----------



## eL (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn dich ja net, würd aber mal vermuten das du net richtig fährst



ick kenn dir och nich abba ick würd sagen das de die leut nich richtich kennst wa.


sag han haste dein unterrohr   auf nem fels abgeparkt oder hat deine strichliste (pro wanderer der umjeholzt wurde ehne kerbe) ihren tribut jefordert.

p.s. richtig fahren heißt nicht alle am rad befindlichen teile schrotten sondern geschmeidig wie ein leopard............. ihr wisst schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (23. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sag han haste dein unterrohr   auf nem fels abgeparkt oder hat deine strichliste (pro wanderer der umjeholzt wurde ehne kerbe) ihren tribut jefordert.



nein, war eher ein Eisengatter und keine Rotsocke



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. richtig fahren heißt nicht alle am rad befindlichen teile schrotten sondern geschmeidig wie ein leopard............. ihr wisst schon



oder wie nennt man das graue Tier mit dem Rüssel im Gesicht???


----------



## Speedbullit (23. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ick kenn dir och nich abba ick würd sagen das de die leut nich richtich kennst wa.
> 
> 
> sag han haste dein unterrohr   auf nem fels abgeparkt oder hat deine strichliste (pro wanderer der umjeholzt wurde ehne kerbe) ihren tribut jefordert.
> ...



tigerstyle


----------



## ka-zwo (26. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> * Was wiegt die kiste ?
> 
> Gruß vom Bumble*



14,5 Kg


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

meine neueste errungenschaft


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> meine neueste errungenschaft


Hoffentlich hält es. Soll nicht das allerbeste sein... 

nico


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hält es. Soll nicht das allerbeste sein...
> 
> nico


  ich hab genau das gegenteil gehört...kostet aber auch net die welt...45 euronen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab genau das gegenteil gehört...kostet aber auch net die welt...45 euronen



hatte auch so was ähnliches.............
bricht vermutlich nicht,zumindest bei mir  aber nach nem,halben jahr klang das lager sowas von verboten,puuuuh das macht kein spass


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch so was ähnliches.............
> bricht vermutlich nicht,zumindest bei mir  aber nach nem,halben jahr klang das lager sowas von verboten,puuuuh das macht kein spass


hm, mein lager klingt auch jetzt ganz furchtbar...na hoffentlich komme ich da net vom regen in die traufe


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab genau das gegenteil gehört...kostet aber auch net die welt...45 euronen


Aber 90kg ungefederte Masse + Wölfchen werden es schon klein bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, mein lager klingt auch jetzt ganz furchtbar...na hoffentlich komme ich da net vom regen in die traufe



sicher hälts ne weile,wenn du den hochdruckreiniger meidest  
persönlich hoffe ich mein neues razefaze lager hält bis ich endlich was von SKF kaufen kann,gibt leider noch kein LINK, is aber angeblich bald lieferbar mit einer seite walzen und einer seite kugellager,alles von SKF, sollte funzen


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2005)

das hat leider nur ein jahr gehalten.


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das hat leider nur ein jahr gehalten.


hm, gibts denn keine lager die mal n büschen halten


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2005)

werde mir als nächstes die saint kurbeln + lager holen, da sollte nichts mehr anbrennen


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Jenau,... einmal was gescheites gekauft auch wenns doppelt so teuer ist und am Ende doch noch Geld gespart... 

Meine HeadLock ist ferdisch... Hab mal nen Bild angehängt.
Das Teil ist ziemlich massiv geworden. Habe auch statt einer M6 eine M8 eingeplant. Von daher habe ich auch nen Deckel in Sondergröße. 
Die paar Gramm mehr machen meinen Bock auch nicht noch fetter... 

Allerdings liegt das Teil immer noch bei nem münchner Spezel der das nach Plan für mich gedreht hat. Sobald nen richtiges Bild verfügbar ist poste ich das auch noch mal.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jenau,... einmal was gescheites gekauft auch wenns doppelt so teuer ist und am Ende doch noch Geld gespart...
> 
> Meine HeadLock ist ferdisch... Hab mal nen Bild angehängt.
> Das Teil ist ziemlich massiv geworden. Habe auch statt einer M6 eine M8 eingeplant. Von daher habe ich auch nen Deckel in Sondergröße.
> ...



Hi, also ich halte das für ziemlich unnötig, da die Kralle, die Du ersetzt eigentlich nicht großartig beansprucht wird.  Brauchst die Schraube doch nur um den Steuersatz einzustellen. Alles andere erledigt Dein Vorbau! In meiner ersten Gabel haben wir sogar das Gewinde geklebt und das hat auch prima gehalten!
Hättest Dir besser den Kopf über ne Krone, die nicht so hoch baut den Kopf zerbrochen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (1. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich halte das für ziemlich unnötig, da die Kralle, die Du ersetzt eigentlich nicht großartig beansprucht wird.  Brauchst die Schraube doch nur um den Steuersatz einzustellen. Alles andere erledigt Dein Vorbau! In meiner ersten Gabel haben wir sogar das Gewinde geklebt und das hat auch prima gehalten!
> Hättest Dir besser den Kopf über ne Krone, die nicht so hoch baut den Kopf zerbrochen.
> 
> Gruß Christian


seh ich ähnlich, aber bevor du dir ne modelleisenbahn zulegst bastel lieber bike teile


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich halte das für ziemlich unnötig, da die Kralle, die Du ersetzt eigentlich nicht großartig beansprucht wird.  Brauchst die Schraube doch nur um den Steuersatz einzustellen. Alles andere erledigt Dein Vorbau! In meiner ersten Gabel haben wir sogar das Gewinde geklebt und das hat auch prima gehalten!
> Hättest Dir besser den Kopf über ne Krone, die nicht so hoch baut den Kopf zerbrochen.
> 
> Gruß Christian


Mir ist kein anständiges Downhillbike bekannt bei dem eine Kralle verbaut ist. Es ist auch schon vorgekommen das sich eine Kralle bei nem Einschlag rausgezogen hat... Ne HeadLock ist eben eine zusätzliche Steuersatzsicherung.
Jedem das seine. Ich fahr eben HeadLock und ich ersetze keine, sondern habe zur Zeit eine drin die aber nicht der Rede wert ist und auch nicht mir gehört...  Außerdem passt die von den Duchmessern nicht 100%ig so das der Gabelschaft von unten immer innen versifft.

Ach und von solchen Parts wie der Gabelbrücke, die du sicherlich meinst, lasse ich lieber die Finger. Weil wenn da was bricht endet es sicherlich übel... und warum sollte ich die Einbaulänge der Gabel verkürzen und so die Geometrie versauen die vom Hersteller auf eine 888 ausgelegt wurde?

_Nachtrag_:
Hab noch mal kurz hier im Forum gesucht. Soviel zu keine Belastung auf der Kralle...  Und die Jungs sind teilweise nur XC Runden gefahren... 
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=157138
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148678
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=79404


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Oktober 2005)

Also ich kenn massenhaft gute Downhillbikes in denen ne Kralle verbaut ist!!!!!
Dass die Kralle nach ner harten Landung rausschießt kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen.
Desweiteren hab ich mir die Beiträge durchgelesen! In denen ist zwar die Kralle locker, wird aber nach wie vor nur zum Einstellen des Steuersatztes benötigt. Dies geht halt nur wieder mit ner neuen Kralle  
Was ich gelten lasse ist, dass kein Dreck ins Rohr reinkommt! Ist mir aber total egal!
An Deiner Stelle würd ich das Geld in ne leichte Sattelstütze oder in einen geilen Sattel investieren, hast bestimmt mehr davon, wie wenn Dir einmal in 30 Jahren die Kralle locker wird!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Nen geilen Sattel? Ich habe den SDG Bell Air... 2 Mal...  Und das ist so ziemlich der Bequemste den ich kenne, auch wenn man es ihm nicht ansieht.
Und für das Geld was mich die HeadLock kostet bekommt man vermutlich nicht man nen madigen Sattel.

Also ich glaube du hast da ne falsche Vorstellung. Ich meine ja nicht, dass die Kralle nach ner Landung "rausschießt" und dir den Kiefer bricht, sondern das sie sich eben los "rüttelt". Und so wie ich das verstanden habe kann das bei härterer Gangart schon nach ein paar "Touren" so sein und dann willst du da jedes mal ne neue Kralle einschlagen? Ich will garnicht wissen wie das Steuerrohr von den Jungs mit den Krallenproblemen innen aussieht...
Und wenn man 20% der Zeit mit Spiel im Steuersatz rumfährt kann das nicht gesund für den selbigen sein.

Das man ne HeadLock nicht unbedingt bei nem CC oder XC Bike benötigt sehe ich ja vollkommen ein, aber bei mir gehts ja um ne andere Art von Fahrrad.

Ich fahr doch HeadLock keine Kralle, deswegen kann die auch nicht alle 30 Jahre locker werden, verwechselst du da was?

Ich glaube das ist ein Thema wie weiße und schwarze Socken. Da kommt man einfach nicht zum Ende. Entweder man fährt HeadLock oder eben nicht. Mich würde aber mal interessieren was Speedbullit zu dem Thema meint. Müssen wir aber wohl warten bis nach dem Wochenende! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Oktober 2005)

Na ja is mir eigentlich auch egal! Ich hab meine Meinung Du Deine!

Denk halt auch nur, wenn ich nen DH Steuersatz kaufe ist auch ne Kralle dabei und kein Headlock. Wenn das so extrem instabiel wäre wie Du es beschreibst, dann würde ja in keinem bike mehr ne Kralle verbaut werden

Aber is ja egal!

Bis denne


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja is mir eigentlich auch egal! Ich hab meine Meinung Du Deine!


Genau so siehts aus!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (1. Oktober 2005)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch wohl so:
Reißt die Kralle oder die Schraube darin ab und deswegen knallt die ganze ******* ausseinander dann gibt es genau 2 möglichkeiten:

Die Vorbauklemmung auf dem Gabelschaft war miserabel konstruiert
--- denke Flächenpressung am Rundhorn kommt da zum Tragen

oder der Vorbau war nicht korrekt angezogen,die Klemmflächen gefettet,der Gabelschaft im Vorbau nicht ausreichend lang oder sonst so ein Pfusch,

Tatsache ist das die Vorspannschraube nur überlast bekommt wenn sonstwo was faul ist.

das mit dem Headlock als zusätzliche Sicherung laß ich mir dann zwar gefallen,
sollte aber nie zum tragen kommen,
trag ja auch nicht Hosenträger und Gürtel


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt ist es doch wohl so:
> Reißt die Kralle oder die Schraube darin ab und deswegen knallt die ganze ******* ausseinander dann gibt es genau 2 möglichkeiten:
> 
> Die Vorbauklemmung auf dem Gabelschaft war miserabel konstruiert
> ...


Oder es werden die Kräfte nach nem 2-Meter-Drop, die auf dieses Bauteil einwirken, einfach unterschätzt.
Ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber ich habe auch noch nicht gehört das die Schraube abgerissen ist, nur das sich die Kralle losgezogen hat.


----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2005)

*Ich halt den Headlock-kram für unnötig, wenn man sein zeugs ordentlich einbaut   

Die Kralle hält ja auch nicht vorbau/Gabel zusammen sondern dient nur zum einstellen, des steuersatzspiels    *


----------



## rockmachine 66 (1. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oder es werden die Kräfte nach nem 2-Meter-Drop, die auf dieses Bauteil einwirken, einfach unterschätzt.
> Ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber ich habe auch noch nicht gehört das die Schraube abgerissen ist, nur das sich die Kralle losgezogen hat.


es ist einfach grundsätzlich so das diese schraube nur zur einstellung des lagerspiels dient "PUNKT" kriegt sie bei einem 2 meter drop erhöhte Belastung läuft was gewaltig verkehrt "PUNKT" entfernst du die schraube ganz darf dir die Gabel auch nicht rausfallen das muss nun mal der Vorbau halten "PUNKT"

WENN SICH EIN STEUERSATZ DAUERND LOCKERT IST ER  MEIST SCHLECHT EINGEPRESST ODER DAS STEUERROHR IST AN DEN STIRNSEITEN NICHT PLAN UND PARALEL GEFRÄSST ODER ER IST EBEN SCHLECHT GEMACHT  
laß mich gern eines besseren belehren,

bin aber sicher das das Grundsätzlich so ist UND deswegen 
KEIN DISKUSIONSBEDARF BESTEHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Okay,.. aber der Vorbau wird nicht eingepresst sondern der Steuersatz und ich habe auch nicht gesagt das die Kralle, oder HeadLock, Gabel und Vorbau zusammen hält. Sie stellen eben nur das Spiel des Steuersatzes ein. Also bitte genau lesen bevor man GROßBUCHSTABEN verwendet. 

Es ist nunmal schon oft vorgekommen das sich durch die Erschütterungen die Kralle loszieht und so das Spiel des Steuersatzes eben zunimmt. Und gut kann das für das Steuerrohr nicht sein. Ein 100%ig genau eingestelltes Steuersatzspiel ist nicht möglich und so hat die Gabel immer etwas Luft für vertikale Bewegungen. Und das kann eben auch auf die Kralle durchschlagen. Egal wie abartig der Vorbau zugeochst ist. Außerdem sollte man den auch nur mit den vorgeschriebenen Nm anziehen, dass der Lenker im Notfall nachgeben kann. Und da weiß ich wo von ich rede, bzw mein Knie weis das... 

Aber ich breche das jetzt hier ab (falls weiterer Diskussionsbedarf besteht bitte per PM anschreiben). Jeder soll verwenden was er für richtig hält schließlich hat jeder auch sein Material selbst bezahlt.
Ende Gelände...

nico


----------



## rockmachine 66 (1. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,.. aber der Vorbau wird nicht eingepresst sondern der Steuersatz und ich habe auch nicht gesagt das die Kralle, oder HeadLock, Gabel und Vorbau zusammen hält. Sie stellen eben nur das Spiel des Steuersatzes ein. Also bitte genau lesen bevor man GROßBUCHSTABEN verwendet.
> 
> Es ist nunmal schon oft vorgekommen das sich durch die Erschütterungen die Kralle loszieht und so das Spiel des Steuersatzes eben zunimmt. Und gut kann das für das Steuerrohr nicht sein. Ein 100%ig genau eingestelltes Steuersatzspiel ist nicht möglich und so hat die Gabel immer etwas Luft für vertikale Bewegungen. Und das kann eben auch auf die Kralle durchschlagen. Egal wie abartig der Vorbau zugeochst ist. Außerdem sollte man den auch nur mit den vorgeschriebenen Nm anziehen, dass der Lenker im Notfall nachgeben kann. Und da weiß ich wo von ich rede, bzw mein Knie weis das...
> 
> ...


von mir aus,ist ja auch schon spät geworden gääääähn


----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2005)

Wenn alles ordentlich eingebaut ist, kannste *rein theoretisch* kralle, kappe und schraube entfernen, die haben da keine funktion mehr   

Genau aus diesem Grund halt ich die Headlock-Dinger für Geldmacherei, aber wers braucht soll die Teile gerne kaufen, der ein oder andre glaubt ja auch an den lieben Gott , wenns einem hilft, warum also nicht


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> ...der ein oder andre glaubt ja auch an den lieben Gott , wenns einem hilft, warum also nicht


Also Bumble, natürlich glauben wir an den lieben Gott. Willst du lieber an den rächenden Gott oder an gar keinen glauben? 
Und außerdem: Wenn ich mit meiner CC-Schwuchtel-Schüssel irgendeinen fetten DH runter droppe und der Vorbau-Steuersatz-Headlock-Dingenskirchen-Scheizsendreck-Dingsbums spielt nicht mit: glaubst du ein kleines Gebet hilft nicht weiter?
Also: Mit gutem Glauben kannst du viel mehr weglassen als die blöde Schraube, Klemme oder sonstwas. Ehrlich. Geht sogar ohne Fahrrad   .


Kelme - ich steh' schon in der Ecke.



P.S.: Bei Fragen siehe "Feldzug gegen die natürlichen Feinde des ..."


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bei Fragen siehe "Feldzug gegen die natürlichen Feinde des ..."



*Auf gut deutsch:  Dein Eintrag ist im Vollrausch entstanden      *


----------



## rockmachine 66 (2. Oktober 2005)

Costa Blanca schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bei Fragen siehe "Feldzug gegen die natürlichen Feinde der Ahead - Kralle ..."


----------



## han (11. Oktober 2005)

sodele, die Gabel ist auch schon da   







fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, der PM Adapter und die NC-17 Teile


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Oktober 2005)

herzlichen Glückwunsch Han!
 
drück dir die Daumen das die weniger Probleme macht als bei den meisten die ich kenne  
Cu


----------



## han (11. Oktober 2005)

zum Glück gibt es ja das Forum und es ja ein Fred über "Pimp my Sherman"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bang kenobi (12. Oktober 2005)

na wo pimpen sie denn? ne im ernst - kannste mal den link präsentieren, sicher ist sicher.

el pimperoni


----------



## han (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Max,

guggst du hier Pimp my Gabel 

ist zwar lange der Fred.. aber es lohnt sich. 
Sollte ich mit der original performance nicht zu frieden sein, werde ich mich mit dem MTB_Daniel in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## ka-zwo (13. Oktober 2005)

hier ein kleines Update... jetzt wärs fertig zum Ausreiten



 

 






			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> tigerstyle


Bei mir war das eher Style Marke besoffener Albatross und darum wart ich mal noch min. 2 Monate mit dem Ausreiten, bis dahin ist meine Rippe dann vielleicht wieder ganz...

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Mjöllnir (13. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja is mir eigentlich auch egal! Ich hab meine Meinung Du Deine!
> 
> Denk halt auch nur, wenn ich nen DH Steuersatz kaufe ist auch ne Kralle dabei und kein Headlock. Wenn das so extrem instabiel wäre wie Du es beschreibst, dann würde ja in keinem bike mehr ne Kralle verbaut werden
> 
> ...



E-Techniker und Maschinenbauer des passt einfach net!!!


----------



## han (21. Oktober 2005)

sodele, die nächsten beiden Teil sind dran:






und 






fehlt nur noch der lenker und am WE gehts mal wieder in den PW


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

>


Sieht aufregend aus. Wie heißt das Teil denn genau? Hab das noch nie gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. Oktober 2005)

NC17 Toro


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. Oktober 2005)

Mein Bock is jetzt auch fertig!  Und in Winterberg von mir für gut befunden worden!

Hier mal zwei pics:


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bock is jetzt auch fertig!  Und in Winterberg von mir für gut befunden worden!
> 
> Hier mal zwei pics:


viel zu viel federweg   aber sonst n geiler hobel   damit würd ich ja auch gern mal den eckkopf runterballern


----------



## han (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu viel federweg   aber sonst n geiler hobel   damit würd ich ja auch gern mal den eckkopf runterballern



das Problem strandi ist doch, du musst diesen Hobel erstmal hochkurbeln. Oben dann ein Woche chilen und dann ausgeruht runterzuballern


----------



## plastikengel (21. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> das Problem strandi ist doch, du musst diesen Hobel erstmal hochkurbeln. Oben dann ein Woche chilen und dann ausgeruht runterzuballern



schnall dirs doch gleich aufn rücken und lauf hoch. festes schuhwerk und a paar stöcksche dazu...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> schnall dirs doch gleich aufn rücken und lauf hoch. festes schuhwerk und a paar stöcksche dazu...


Ich glaube mit den Stöckel verwechselst du was. Meintest du nicht sowas hier?


----------



## plastikengel (21. Oktober 2005)

stöcke sind auch bei anderen aktivitäten nützlich :


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> das Problem strandi ist doch, du musst diesen Hobel erstmal hochkurbeln. Oben dann ein Woche chilen und dann ausgeruht runterzuballern


darum bin ich ja nach dk ausgewandert...auf die deiche schaffe ich es sogar ohne pause


----------



## han (21. Oktober 2005)

ohne das dir so ne nette Dame die Hand hält. da geht doch der Gipfelanstieg von ganz allein


----------



## Bumble (21. Oktober 2005)

*@ Onkel Mari:

von mir natürlich auch Glückwunsch zu den neuen Parts, sehr schick das Ganze   

P.S. Hast du evntuell noch ne Pennmöglichkeit für den armen Bumble vom 2. uaf den 3. 11. ???         wenns nicht geht nehm ich die wormser Rheinbrücke  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (21. Oktober 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Onkel Mari:
> 
> von mir natürlich auch Glückwunsch zu den neuen Parts, sehr schick das Ganze
> 
> P.S. Hast du evntuell noch ne Pennmöglichkeit für den armen Bumble vom 2. uaf den 3. 11. ???         wenns nicht geht nehm ich die wormser Rheinbrücke  *


bist willkommen


----------



## THBiker (22. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ohne das dir so ne nette Dame die Hand hält. da geht doch der Gipfelanstieg von ganz allein




MAri,

das nächste mal bringst du mich bitte auch zu so´ner hübschen Schwester und net zu so´nem Arzt der gleich mein Bike abrippen will


----------



## Didgi (22. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bock is jetzt auch fertig!  Und in Winterberg von mir für gut befunden worden!
> 
> Hier mal zwei pics:




Hmm, wunderschönes bike, und die Gabel erst      Ich find sie passt super ins bike   Macht bestimmt Spaß!

Daniel


----------



## strandi (22. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ohne das dir so ne nette Dame die Hand hält. da geht doch der Gipfelanstieg von ganz allein


damit kannste mich net mehr beeindrucken...sowat gibbet in dk wie sand am meer


----------



## han (22. Oktober 2005)

wie, so Jungs mit Nike Poloshirts und Halbglatzen?


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wie, so Jungs mit Nike Poloshirts und Halbglatzen?


ich hab gehört das gerade italienische männer unter haarverlust leiden   
ist in dk net so weit verbreitet   
nochmals n dickes danke an die ganze bande


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gehört das gerade italienische männer unter haarverlust leiden
> ist in dk net so weit verbreitet



nur Gerüchte strandi, nur Gerüchte.



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nochmals n dickes danke an die ganze bande



war mir ein Vergnügen deine Biervorräte zu leeren


----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2005)

Moin moin

jo Strandi...war mal wieder lustisch ;-)


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nur Gerüchte strandi, nur Gerüchte.
> 
> 
> 
> war mir ein Vergnügen deine Biervorräte zu leeren


welche pappnase hat eigentlich behauptet das dass bier alle war   
im kühlschrank waren doch noch 1,5 liter bit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2005)

war´s vielleicht abgelaufen


----------



## Bumble (23. Oktober 2005)

*Hey Strandi,

von mir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

Hat leider aus finanziellen Gründen nicht geklappt.   

Gruß vom bumble*


----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hey Strandi,
> 
> von mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> *




nicht nachträglich....  ...er hat heute Geburtseltag


----------



## Bumble (23. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nachträglich....  ...er hat heute Geburtseltag




*okay ich änders schnell, vielleicht merkt ers nicht  *


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *okay ich änders schnell, vielleicht merkt ers nicht  *


hehe danke   
@TH scherzkeks...ne war´s net


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Oktober 2005)

@strandi HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄPPPYYYYYYYY BÖÖRSSDAAAYY TOOOO YOUUUU  
alles gute auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

Ersatz für das Hardtail...





Shimano CS-HG70-9 - 105er Kassette

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen neuen Steuersatz...


----------



## balrog (12. November 2005)

ola, auch bei mir mal wieder was neues:

big betty 2.4" 
vorne (klebrige gg):



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/197186/cat/500/ppuser/10006

und hinten (harte orc):

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/DSC000841.JPG




die teile werden jetzt gleich mal auf den trails um den weissenstein 'nem praxistest unterzogen  hoffentlich endet die runde heute nicht wieder in einem durchschlag-inferno wie die letzten male...

cu, balrog


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2005)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> ola, auch bei mir mal wieder was neues:
> 
> big betty 2.4"
> vorne (klebrige gg):
> ...



*Sehr gute Wahl   

ich fahr die Teile vorne mit 1,9 und hinten mit 2,1 bar, da dürfte dann nix durchschlagen   

Grüßle vom Bumble*


----------



## han (12. November 2005)

ich sag nur: 3 an einem Wochenende. gell Bumble


----------



## eL (13. November 2005)

wenn es ust reifen sind? dann wären die pneumatischen verhältnisse ja in ordnung.

aber mit schlauchreifen sind um die 2 bar bei heftigem kantengeklatsche und gedroppse ein wenig mager.

dann lieber vollgummireifen


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur: 3 an einem Wochenende. gell Bumble



*Genau deshalb hab ich ja auch den Luftdruck dazugeschrieben   

War vorher immer mit 1,7 vorne und 1,9 hinten unterwegs.

@ El, nöö des klappt schon, die Betty hat vorne sogar mit 1,9 bar einige Abfahrten in Bischofsmais überstanden, nur hinten nehm ich da lieber den Al Mighty   *


----------



## balrog (13. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur: 3 an einem Wochenende. gell Bumble



ha, das is' ja gar nix: hatte letzte woche auf einer tour einen doppel-durchschlag (vorne+hinten) und später nochmal einen am hinterrad... 
die fünf touren davor immer jeweils mindestens einen platten.... super nervig 

gestern haben die betty's auf jeden fall auch die verblocktesten abschnitte ohne durchschlag weggesteckt und ich muss sagen: top grip 

probiere dann nächste woche mal weniger luftdruck aus: bei meinem fliegengewicht sollte auch 1.9bar passen 

cu, balrog


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2005)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> ha, das is' ja gar nix: hatte letzte woche auf einer tour einen doppel-durchschlag (vorne+hinten) und später nochmal einen am hinterrad...
> die fünf touren davor immer jeweils mindestens einen platten.... super nervig
> 
> gestern haben die betty's auf jeden fall auch die verblocktesten abschnitte ohne durchschlag weggesteckt und ich muss sagen: top grip
> ...



*Taste dich am besten in kleinen 0,1 Bar Abschnitten an den Ideal-Luftdruck ran   

Ja die Betty bietet schon nenn echt ordentlichen Grip.   *


----------



## strandi (13. November 2005)

probiert auch mal die tioga factory dh...1,5 jahre ohne platten    
wenig luftdruck (2,2bar ca.) und 93 kg kampfgewicht   super grip...kann die wärmstens empfehlen   

@bastel-bumble 
hey bumble! mein dänischer fahrradhändler hat mir wat erzählt von einer neuen truvativ kettenführung die umwerfertauglich ist. ca 70 euronen.
sagt dir das was?


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @bastel-bumble
> hey bumble! mein dänischer fahrradhändler hat mir wat erzählt von einer neuen truvativ kettenführung die umwerfertauglich ist. ca 70 euronen.
> sagt dir das was?



*Die gibts schon ne Weile, der meint sicher die hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Truvativ-Shiftguide-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html

soll recht gut funktionieren, frag ma den Yeti, der hat die am Radl, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. November 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Die gibts schon ne Weile, der meint sicher die hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Truvativ-Shiftguide-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html
> 
> soll recht gut funktionieren, frag ma den Yeti, der hat die am Radl, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.    *


sauber! sogar der preis stimmt


----------



## eL (13. November 2005)

Heut auf einer ausgedehnten palztour, haben die partizipanten auch über das thema sinn und unsinn von hochgewichtsreifen ala betty und co gegen reifen in vergleichsbreiten wo mit ohne schlauch sind diskutiert.Ironischer weise zu einem zeitpunkt als ein mitfahrer seine heckbereifung entlüftete und wir so zu einem zwischenstopp gezwungen worden.

Ich mit meinem 900gramm ust hinterreifen und knapp 2 bar in ihm komme mir schon als materialistischen aschloch vor währenddessen in 1400gramm reifen noch schläuche eingezogen werden und diese dann bei 2 bar durchschlagen.

auf der anderen seite zerdengeln zahnärzte aus darmstadt ihre felgen bei 2 bar luftdruck und finden es völlig unerheblich ob auf dieser felge ein schlauch oder schlauchlosreifen saß. das kann sogar ich nachvollziehen.

Ich denke das man den reifenverschleiß und die pannenhäufigkeit in direktem verhältniss zum fahrkönnen setzten kann.

allet jummi

eL


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. November 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Die gibts schon ne Weile, der meint sicher die hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Truvativ-Shiftguide-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html
> 
> soll recht gut funktionieren, frag ma den Yeti, der hat die am Radl, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.    *



Teil funzt echt gut! kannst halt nur 2 Kettenblätter fahren


----------



## strandi (13. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Teil funzt echt gut! kannst halt nur 2 Kettenblätter fahren


hm mist...ich dirte nämlich immer auf dem grössten blatt...


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> .... währenddessen in 1400gramm reifen noch schläuche eingezogen werden und diese dann bei 2 bar durchschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> eL




was soll des fürn Reifen sein ?????   kein Downhillreifen schlägt bei 2 bar durch, zumindest keiner den ich bisher gefahren bin


----------



## strandi (14. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> also ist strandi unser bester fahrer


sowieso   müsstest das mal sehen wie ich elfengleich die berge runtergleite


----------



## rockmachine 66 (14. November 2005)

reifen hin,schlauch her-
hat man ´vor der tour in ausreichendem maße den göttern des atmosphärischen drucks gehuldigt
sinkt die plattenquote ungemein  
Reifen und luftdruck müssen halt zum fahrstil und zur geschmeidigkeit des fahrers passen


----------



## strandi (14. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich hats eher nach troll oder kobold ausgesehen
> was aber nicht heißt das es schlecht war


  also wenn ich an den troll aus herr der ringe denke, muss das eher brachial ausgesehen haben   
aber wo hast du mich mal fahren gesehen


----------



## strandi (14. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> bei der falve-tour, haben uns damals auch kurz über den
> crossland lrs unterhalten, schon ne weile her, aber für mich unvergesslich


oh stimmt...da war ich ja noch auf dem decathlon mit crossland lrs unterwegs   gott hab ihn seelig   
 bei der tour hab ich mir meine kurbel verbogen   
aber freut mich das ich einen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen habe   
dann hätte ich mich ja in deidesheim gar net vorstellen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (30. November 2005)

Sooooooooo,

hab mir jetzt auch mal was neues gegönnt:

*Lazer MX6 Everts Crossbone:*

- sehr geile Optik
- sitzt perfekt
- gute Belüftung
- recht leicht (trotz MX Helm)
- schön günstig 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neues bike, ein Safety Jacket und SOMMER!!!!!!!!! Dann gehts los.

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (30. November 2005)

schönes ding ..  
watt kostet der?


----------



## Didgi (1. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> schönes ding ..
> watt kostet der?



Regulärer VK so um die 229


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Dezember 2005)

urgs.....


----------



## Didgi (1. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> urgs.....



Moment, moment, ich sagte *regulärer* VK ........................


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Dezember 2005)

ja watt nun....wieviel haste bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (2. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ja watt nun....wieviel haste bezahlt



Das willst du gar nicht wissen   ...................89


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooooooo,
> 
> hab mir jetzt auch mal was neues gegönnt:
> 
> ...



*Die einzige Lüftungsöffnung die ich da sehe iss vorne wo man rausgucken kann   *


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Dezember 2005)

Dann hat er genauso viel belüftung wie mein Specialized Hucker...


----------



## Didgi (2. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Die einzige Lüftungsöffnung die ich da sehe iss vorne wo man rausgucken kann   *



Haha, nee glaub mir, der ist gut belüftet. Hat unterm Schirm Belüftungslöcher und so ein spezielles Belüftungssystem.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2005)

Das habe ich mir mal zur Weihnachtszeit gegönnt...


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, nee glaub mir, der ist gut belüftet. Hat unterm Schirm Belüftungslöcher und so ein spezielles Belüftungssystem.



das behauptet jeder hersteller von seinem neuen helm  'revolutionäres lüftungssystem, superleise, perfekte passform..bla bla bla '


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich mir mal zur Weihnachtszeit gegönnt...



*Servus Nico,
berichte mal ob die Oakley was taugt und beschlagfrei ist, aber bitte erst wenn du sie mal bei Mistwetter getestet hast ;-)  such nämlich immer noch ne Brille die nicht anläuft.

Grüßle vom Bumble*


----------



## Didgi (18. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Servus Nico,
> berichte mal ob die Oakley was taugt und beschlagfrei ist, aber bitte erst wenn du sie mal bei Mistwetter getestet hast ;-)  such nämlich immer noch ne Brille die nicht anläuft.
> 
> Grüßle vom Bumble*



Diese Brille die du da suchst,......................die gibt es nicht    

Daniel


----------



## Didgi (18. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das behauptet jeder hersteller von seinem neuen helm  'revolutionäres lüftungssystem, superleise, perfekte passform..bla bla bla '




Ja mag sein, aber der Helm ist wirklich gut belüftet. Und selbst wenn es war wird darunter, ich lass ihn ja nicht die ganze Zeit aufm Kopf. Oben aufsetzen, unten abnehem, so werde ich das handhaben   

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Servus Nico,
> berichte mal ob die Oakley was taugt und beschlagfrei ist, aber bitte erst wenn du sie mal bei Mistwetter getestet hast ;-)  such nämlich immer noch ne Brille die nicht anläuft.
> 
> Grüßle vom Bumble*


Hi Bumble!
Habe diese Brille schon oft in Wildbad aufgehabt. Habe die O-Frame seit monaten von nem Kumpel geliehen, aber will jetzt endlich meine eigene.
Bin aber immer nur bei schönem Wetter in Wildbad gewesen und habe nie Probleme mit Beschlagen gehabt. Hier im Wald ziehe ich die auch nicht auf, sondern dafür habe ich meine Alpina.
Im Vergleich zu der Scott DH Brille ist die Oakley aber um Welten besser. Die Scott beschlägt sogar durch normales Atmen im MX Helm.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (18. Dezember 2005)

hi bumble..
ich hab die brille doch auch  
die läuft zwar auch mal an wenn du stehen bleibst und schwitzt..aber das tun alle, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. ich hatte vorher ne axo, die beschlug mehr...
wenn du dir die checken willst, guck mal bei ebay. ichhab die aus england gecheckt, super günstig für 30 euro..
gugg mal hier...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/oakley-o-fram...596564839QQcategoryZ74701QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der Verkäufer ist echt kewl und schnell....kann ich nur empfehlen

cya
Burnz


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hi bumble..
> ich hab die brille doch auch
> die läuft zwar auch mal an wenn du stehen bleibst und schwitzt..aber das tun alle, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. ich hatte vorher ne axo, die beschlug mehr...
> wenn du dir die checken willst, guck mal bei ebay. ichhab die aus england gecheckt, super günstig für 30 euro..
> ...



*Das Teil kostet bei HiBike aber auch nur 45 Euro und ich kann mir sogar die Farbe aussuchen   

Wenn ihr die Brille alle so geil findet werd ich mir die dann wohl mal zu Weihnachten schenken und gleich noch nen 5-er Pack Scheiben dazu.   *


----------



## bikeburnz (19. Dezember 2005)

da kannste auch die Farben aussuchen... 
aber bestell ruhig bei hibike...
nimm aber nit weiß, die hab ich schon   

was geht eigentlich zwischen den tagen?? solln wa mal biken zusammen ? wenns wetter passt..


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mag sein, aber der Helm ist wirklich gut belüftet. Und selbst wenn es war wird darunter, ich lass ihn ja nicht die ganze Zeit aufm Kopf. Oben aufsetzen, unten abnehem, so werde ich das handhaben
> 
> Daniel



ich kann nur von erfahrungen vom moped-fahren reden - is halt alles relativ 
wenn du mit 1XX (<-- zensiert   ) ne kurve mitm mopedchen nimmst und ein autofahrer meint, entgegenkommend sein zu müssen kann der helm net gut genug belüftet sein


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Teil kostet bei HiBike aber auch nur 45 Euro und ich kann mir sogar die Farbe aussuchen
> 
> Wenn ihr die Brille alle so geil findet werd ich mir die dann wohl mal zu Weihnachten schenken und gleich noch nen 5-er Pack Scheiben dazu.   *


5er Pack Scheiben? Meinst du Abreißvisiere? Die Brille ist nämlich dafür vorgesehen...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Dezember 2005)

die finde ich auch ganz nett, weiß aber nicht was die kostet


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> 5er Pack Scheiben? Meinst du Abreißvisiere? Die Brille ist nämlich dafür vorgesehen...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



*Nö, ich mein schon die Ersatzscheiben:






der 5èr Pack 33 Euro, da kammer nix sagen.*


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> was geht eigentlich zwischen den tagen?? solln wa mal biken zusammen ? wenns wetter passt..



*Ich bin auf jeden Fall zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester in der Pfalz, weiss aber noch net genau wann.

Kannst ja mal`n Vorschlag machen.*


----------



## bikeburnz (20. Dezember 2005)

is mir wurscht. hab dann urlaub...wollt je nach wetterlage mal nach boppard düsen... wär das was  ? oder lieber PW trails...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> is mir wurscht. hab dann urlaub...wollt je nach wetterlage mal nach boppard düsen... wär das was  ? oder lieber PW trails...?



Boppard wär cool, hab aber momentan nur den Downhiller und das Hardtail zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2005)

falls ihr nach boppard fahrt, posted mal kurz den zustand der strecke, schlamm trocken, schnee etc. thanks


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr nach boppard fahrt, posted mal kurz den zustand der strecke, schlamm trocken, schnee etc. thanks




*Wird gemacht, bekommst sogar `n Streckenfoto wennst magst.   *


----------



## THBiker (21. Dezember 2005)

Wäre wohl auch mit am Start.....hab ja auch Urlaub 

Ui...vergessen...ich hab ja noch mein Ellbogen   ......muss ich nochmal testen am WE......

Wie ist´n Boppard?? hart??


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2005)

sieht nach einer menge spass, für groß und klein aus

http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/c...00&sessionid=27d6b4490c0fa26688e270eafe9047a1


----------



## strandi (21. Dezember 2005)

habsch mir zu weihnachten gegönnt:




hatte bei meinem decathlon cc-lenker langsam angst das der mal bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (21. Dezember 2005)

@bumble: Also Dh ler geht doch, dann nehm ich auch mal mein norco mit, wenn meine feder bis dahin da ist. Nächste woche ginge, ausser donnerstags...Es sollte aber trocken sein, ansonsten fahern wir PW oder?

@TH: kannst ja auch gern mitkommen wenn dein ellbogen hält 
@speedbullit: das denk ich auch, deshalb will ich unbedingt mal hin
@Strandi: schönes teil, wurd auch mal zeit den decathlon lenker abzuschrauben   

@all:


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @bumble: Also Dh ler geht doch, dann nehm ich auch mal mein norco mit, wenn meine feder bis dahin da ist. Nächste woche ginge, ausser donnerstags...Es sollte aber trocken sein, ansonsten fahern wir PW oder?



*Dann halt mer mal ganz unverbindlich den Mittwoch fest, ich geb dir aber nochma Bescheid wenn ich näheres weiss.*


----------



## THBiker (21. Dezember 2005)

schaut richtig spaßig aus.....oh man würd so gern mitkommen.....nur ob das so´ne gute Idee ist    ......

@strandi
ist in DK Weihnachten früher     ....da kannst dich ja zweimal beschenken lassen


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin!

ich würd ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber meine Chefin hat mich gebucht bis Neujahr.
Im übrigen gibt es in und um Boppard auch schöne Trails, einen müsst ihr unbedingt fahren, ist für mich sogar besser als der Park.
Ins Forum werde ich darüber allerdings nix mehr schreiben...
Ich denke, dass man sogar mit nem  DH-Bike ganz gut auf der Straße hochkurbeln kann, in 20 min. ist man oben.

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis bald (habt ihr am 2.1. noch frei?).


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> schaut richtig spaßig aus.....oh man würd so gern mitkommen.....nur ob das so´ne gute Idee ist    ......



na wir werden mit Sicherheit noch öfters hinfahren, ich zumindest, wenn besseres Wetter ist.. dann komm lieber mit, wenn du dich wieder 100% fit fühlst, sonst riskierst du zuviel...  
cya


----------



## Stefan1069 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi 

Boppard ist schon geil aber bei den vielen Regentagen seid ihr mit dem Pfälzer Wald besser dran denke ich . Im neuen Jahr bin ich auf jedenfall auch wieder mit dabei . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Didgi (24. Dezember 2005)

Stefan1069 schrieb:
			
		

> .........Im neuen Jahr bin ich auf jedenfall auch wieder mit dabei....



Der Aussage schliesse ich mich einfach mal an  

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aussage schliesse ich mich einfach mal an
> 
> Daniel


Hui! Das lässt ja hoffen, dass du bald einen neuen Gourmethobel dein eigen nennen darfst. Kinder, was solls den Morgen geben? Vielleicht gar ein M-Pire mit immer noch nicht verfügbarer BMA? Da kenne ich jemanden der "etwas" neidisch wäre...  

nico


----------



## Didgi (25. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hui! Das lässt ja hoffen, dass du bald einen neuen Gourmethobel dein eigen nennen darfst. Kinder, was solls den Morgen geben? Vielleicht gar ein M-Pire mit immer noch nicht verfügbarer BMA? Da kenne ich jemanden der "etwas" neidisch wäre...
> 
> nico



Hmm, soll das heissen du bist scharf auf ein M-Pire?? Haste dein Helius ST schon ausgereizt?

Hoffe das ich bis spätestens Ende Januar ein neues bike hab. Dann wirds evtl. gleich im Schnee eingeweiht    (sofern es hier schneien sollte). 

Wünsch allen noch frohe Festtage   

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2005)

Scharf schon, aber nur mit BMA die ja schon ein Jahr auf sich warten lässt, weil die Gaytriebeentwicklung Vorrang hat...  Am Ende bastel ich mir dann einfach selbst was.  Fräse ist ja vorhanden...

Ne mal im Ernst, wenn du Ausreizen des Materials mit eventuellem Verzug gleichsetzt, dann ja. Zumindest versuchen wir gerade raus zu finden warum das Laufrad so übel durch den Hinterbau läuft. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung... 

Was ist denn nun bei dir geplant?

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (25. Dezember 2005)

Momentan siehts aus als würde die Basis das 2006er Kona Stinky bilden. Werds erst mal so fahren, ist ja echt top. Und dann nach und nach etwas tunen: andere Gabel, andere Laufräder, 2-fach KF,................

Hmmmmmm ich bin verliebt   

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan siehts aus als würde die Basis das 2006er Kona Stinky bilden. Werds erst mal so fahren, ist ja echt top. Und dann nach und nach etwas tunen: andere Gabel, andere Laufräder, 2-fach KF,................
> 
> Hmmmmmm ich bin verliebt
> 
> Daniel


Jap, ist schon nicht schlecht der Rahmen. Allerdings stehe ich solchen Tuningmaßnahmen eher spektisch gegenüber. Am Ende gibt man doch das Doppelte aus, nur weil man irgendwann anfängt Dämpfer zu tauschen, weil man sich nicht gleich nen größeres Modell zugelegt hat um Geld zu sparen.
In Sachen Gabel usw. muss gleich was sehr gutes ans Radel. Schließlich hängt das Leben dran...


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Dezember 2005)

so bei mir hat der Einkaufsrausch wieder zugeschlagen...


----------



## Didgi (26. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, ist schon nicht schlecht der Rahmen. Allerdings stehe ich solchen Tuningmaßnahmen eher spektisch gegenüber. Am Ende gibt man doch das Doppelte aus, nur weil man irgendwann anfängt Dämpfer zu tauschen, weil man sich nicht gleich nen größeres Modell zugelegt hat um Geld zu sparen.
> In Sachen Gabel usw. muss gleich was sehr gutes ans Radel. Schließlich hängt das Leben dran...



Hmm, naja, ich würd natürlich auch lieber nen fetten Freerider, nen geilen DH´ler und ein schönes Dirtbike haben, aber ich hab da finanzielle Grenzen. Auf einmal geht das bei mir net mit so nem teuren bike, und ich will es eigentlich auch nicht. Find das gut, so nach und nach Parts auszutauschen, da hat immer was worauf man sich freuen kann, und man hat immer Spass am rumbauen.
Mag sein das es letztendlich teurer wird, aber damit hab ich kein Problem. Man kauft ja immer nach und nach was neues, das kann man sich ruhig mal gönnen find ich   

Also folgendes ist geplant:

*Grundbike -->* 2006er Kona Stinky

*nach und nach zu tauschen:*

Drop Off Triple --> 66rc2x
2KB+Bashguard --> 2-fach KF von e.13 oder NC17
Laufräder --> Deemax oder Single Track/MTX mit guten Naben
Sattel --> SDG Bel Air oder was anderes gutes 
Pedale --> mal schauen 

Das Tauschen der Parts ist jetzt am Anfang nicht gleich sooooo wichtig. Aber irgendwann sollte das alles getauscht sein   

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (26. Dezember 2005)

Ein ewiger Kreislauf Didgi....danach denkst du...och jetzt könnt ich mir´n neuen Rahmen gönnen, dann´geht´s wieder von vorn los.....und wenn du von dem gebrauchten Zeugs nix verkaufst, weil man eh nix mehr dafür bekommt, dann hast du am Schluss´n Keller voller Biker-Teile ;-)
Macht aber trotzdem Spaß, da hast du Recht...ich mach das ja meistens auch so...bzw hatte so angefangen.....jetzt hab ich eigentlich so viel Teile rumliegen, dass ich wohl fast noch 2 Bikes aufbauen könnt...oder so....naja bald kommt ja das Heilige Kreuz....dann hab ich mal wieder´n bissl was zu basteln


----------



## Didgi (26. Dezember 2005)

Hmm ja mag sein. Aber es ist doch eh so, dass bei den bikes von der Stange meisstens irgendwas dran ist was man eigentlich nicht wollte. Und dann fängt man auch an umzubauen. Denke das ist ganz normal und auch gut so.

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Dezember 2005)

Zum Sattel kann ich nur sagen: Gute Wahl die du da ins Auge gefasst hast. Der SDG Bel Air sieht zwar nicht sonderlich bequem aus, ist er aber... 
Habe den aufem Helius und Dualradel.


----------



## THBiker (26. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ja mag sein. Aber es ist doch eh so, dass bei den bikes von der Stange meisstens irgendwas dran ist was man eigentlich nicht wollte. Und dann fängt man auch an umzubauen. Denke das ist ganz normal und auch gut so.
> 
> Daniel




Ja klar, war ja auch nicht negativ gemeint, ich bastel ja auch gern rum...und das schöne ist...irgendwann wann man 2-3 bikes im keller stehen


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so bei mir hat der Einkaufsrausch wieder zugeschlagen...



*`n Kona-Dirtbike, sehr schön    

Ich plan auch grad Aufbau von Bike nummer 4 , erzähl aber jetzt mal noch nix.

Wird auf jeden Fall was Stahliges   

Solang im Keller noch Platz iss geht das wohl weiter und ist dank Ebay auch finazierbar    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (26. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *`Wird auf jeden Fall was Stahliges
> 
> *



ich habs...n Trekkingrad..


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs...n Trekkingrad..


Ist doch gut... Dann kann er immer mit jeder Menge Gepäck zwischen Nürnberg und der Pfalz pendeln...


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs...n Trekkingrad..




Fast


----------



## THBiker (26. Dezember 2005)

ich weiß es:

ein Hollandrad


----------



## han (26. Dezember 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Fast


oder so was?


----------



## THBiker (26. Dezember 2005)

wieso braucht der bumble ein tandem??    ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (26. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso braucht der bumble ein tandem??    ....



na da kann er durch NBG fahrn und die mädels hinten aufladen


----------



## THBiker (26. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na da kann er durch NBG fahrn und die mädels hinten aufladen



da will doch eh keine mit....stell dir vor die hockt in dem Abgas vom Bumble....   ..die  ..:kotz:  :kotz: doch


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Dezember 2005)

nee..ich gaub er will so eins bauen :
muhahaha


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest versuchen wir gerade raus zu finden warum das Laufrad so übel durch den Hinterbau läuft. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung...
> 
> 
> nico



könnte daran liegen, dass es ein nicolei ist-


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso braucht der bumble ein tandem??    ....




*Ich machs wie Bobby Root bei NWD II und pack meine Gummipuppe hinten drauf   
Muss dann nur noch den Nosewheelie üben    *


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> könnte daran liegen, dass es ein nicolei ist-


Aus diesem Blickwinkel habe ich das noch nie gesehen... 



			
				Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich machs wie Bobby Root bei NWD II und pack meine Gummipuppe hinten drauf
> Muss dann nur noch den Nosewheelie üben    *


Zumindest fällste mit dem Tandem nicht so schnell nach vorne über...


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Januar 2006)

sooooo hab mal wieder was neues günstitsch ge ebayt 
 alles für mein dirt bike...


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

Moin!
Bin grad dabei meinen Decathlon Rahmen wieder aufzubauen zum CC-Renner  
Nun fehlt mir net mehr viel...aber noch ne Gabel  
Was für eine soll ich nehmen? Starrgabel? Billige Federgabel?
Hier gibbet ne Auswahl...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-XC-60-Fe...06866589QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-Federgab...06988756QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/SR-Suntour-XC-60...08186396QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wichtig ist nur das VBrakes montiert werden können...hab noch dieselben die der Burnz grad ersteigert hat


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> sooooo hab mal wieder was neues günstitsch ge ebayt
> alles für mein dirt bike...




*Hmm, die guten alten geilen Shimano BMX-Parts  

Bau grad was ähnliches auf, aber um ne Gustl komm ich net drumrum, auch wenns am Dirt/Street-Bike iss, sorry   

Auf Grund der Dirt Jam vermute ich du baust dir was 24-zölliges auf ?   

Wir können ja mal so nen Dir/Street-Aufbau-Wettstreit starten  , jeder postet immer mal seinen Zwischenstand *


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Bin grad dabei meinen Decathlon Rahmen wieder aufzubauen zum CC-Renner
> Nun fehlt mir net mehr viel...aber noch ne Gabel
> Was für eine soll ich nehmen? Starrgabel? Billige Federgabel?
> ...


*Hab ja mit dem Suntour-Kram net so gute Erfahrung gemacht,l aber was soll bei nem CC-Hobel schon groß schief gehn, nimm die dritte, macht nen ordentlichen eindruck, aber schlag mich net wenn ich Blödsinn erzählt hab.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab ja mit dem Suntour-Kram net so gute Erfahrung gemacht,l aber was soll bei nem CC-Hobel schon groß schief gehn, nimm die dritte, macht nen ordentlichen eindruck, aber schlag mich net wenn ich Blödsinn erzählt hab.  *


na ob ich dir da trauen soll...nach der empfehlung mit den dt naben  
weiss halt net obs net besser is ne starrgabel zu nehmen als ne billige federgabel...ansprechverhalten is wahrscheinlich das selbe


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

hm, wenn die net zu hoch geht nehm ich die  
http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-BOMBER...08775727QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, wenn die net zu hoch geht nehm ich die
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-BOMBER...08775727QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




*Sicherlich um Welten besser als das Suntour-Gedöhns  

Apropos Gedöhns, gibt`s eigentlich den Gummiengel noch ????   *


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, wenn die net zu hoch geht nehm ich die
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-BOMBER...08775727QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Na dann frisiere ich die Autkion doch mal glatt... 

War nur ein Spässle...


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hmm, die guten alten geilen Shimano BMX-Parts
> 
> 
> Auf Grund der Dirt Jam vermute ich du baust dir was 24-zölliges auf ?
> ...



hmm wieso 24 Zoll? soll schon 26 er werden... wegen dem Federweg oder watt? Die hat 120 mm wollt aber eigentlich 100mm aber bei dem Preis von 89 Euro wars mir dann egal 

Aber Zwischenstände posten is gut..machen wir...
Hab übrigens noch Deore Schalthebel (12 Euro)und Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel (20 Euro)ersteigert...achja und ne mechan. Deore Disk für hinten (30 Euro)
Ich versuch alles so billig wie möglich zu bekommen...


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wieso 24 Zoll? soll schon 26 er werden... wegen dem Federweg oder watt? Die hat 120 mm wollt aber eigentlich 100mm aber bei dem Preis von 89 Euro wars mir dann egal
> 
> Aber Zwischenstände posten is gut..machen wir...
> Hab übrigens noch Deore Schalthebel (12 Euro)und Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel (20 Euro)ersteigert...achja und ne mechan. Deore Disk für hinten (30 Euro)
> Ich versuch alles so billig wie möglich zu bekommen...



*Ich dachte die Dirt Jam wär ne reine 24 Zoll Gabel, deshalb mein Kommentar  

Ich bau meinen Hobel nämlich mit 24 Zoll und Singleschpiiiiiiid auf und als Gabel kommt ne 80 mm Manitou Stance Static dran  *


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich dachte die Dirt Jam wär ne reine 24 Zoll Gabel, deshalb mein Kommentar
> 
> Ich bau meinen Hobel nämlich mit 24 Zoll und Singleschpiiiiiiid auf und als Gabel kommt ne 80 mm Manitou Stance Static dran  *


hm singlespiiiiid is was feines...son hobel hätte ich auch gern. dafür wird mein wölfchen bald n richtiger dh-hobel mit kettenführung usw


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm singlespiiiiid is was feines...son hobel hätte ich auch gern. dafür wird mein wölfchen bald n richtiger dh-hobel mit kettenführung usw


Also wenn du bei den Höhenmeter in .dk drei Kettenblätter brauchst, stelle ich dir auf der Stelle ein Armutszeugnis aus...  

nico - der auch nur ein Kettenblatt hat,... aber Moment, da war doch noch was!


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Januar 2006)

also ich hab z.B. das P2 mit ner Dirt Jam gesehn und das hatte 26 Zoll...mach mir jetzt keine Angst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du bei den Höhenmeter in .dk drei Kettenblätter brauchst, stelle ich dir auf der Stelle ein Armutszeugnis aus...
> 
> nico - der auch nur ein Kettenblatt hat,... aber Moment, da war doch noch was!


2 reichen  daher gibbet dann auch die truvativ führung...soll angeblich schaltbar sein mit 2 blättern. muss aber noch abklären ob das für das grösste und das mittlere gilt  kleinstes und mittleres bringt nix


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab z.B. das P2 mit ner Dirt Jam gesehn und das hatte 26 Zoll...mach mir jetzt keine Angst....



*Hab grad ma gegoogelt , die Dirt Jam iss ne 26 Zoll Gabel , nehmen aber viele für 24 Zoll Streetbikes, hab da wohl was verwechselt 
Gibts überhaupt reine 24 Zoll Federgabeln  *


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Januar 2006)

das is doch das shiftguide teil..das müsst für 2 Kettenblätter gehen...muss ich mir auch mal noch für mein enduro holen..


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Januar 2006)

keine Ahnung obs reine 24 er Gabeln gibt..hab mich damit noch nich beschäftigt.....
Aber weil die stckachse hat brauch ich jetzt noch n neues VR ;(
hätt nochein alter LRS mit Schnellspanner...naja für HR geht das ja...nur vorne brauch ich n anderes


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibts überhaupt reine 24 Zoll Federgabeln  *


Jap gibbets... MZ Dirtjumper Street. Wiegt aber ne knappe Tonne ist aber dafür entsprechend stabil und kann mit Pegs gefahren werden.

nico


----------



## THBiker (2. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung obs reine 24 er Gabeln gibt..hab mich damit noch nich beschäftigt.....
> Aber weil die stckachse hat brauch ich jetzt noch n neues VR ;(
> hätt nochein alter LRS mit Schnellspanner...naja für HR geht das ja...nur vorne brauch ich n anderes


brauch auch´n Steckachsvorderrad für´s Chameleon  ...nuja...wird wohl´n Ringlé Demon und weiße Sun MTX 

@Strandi....die KeFü gilt meines Wissens bis zu 36 Zähne...also wäre ertwas größer als´s mittlere..hast mal die eightthirteen angeschaut, die gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> brauch auch´n Steckachsvorderrad für´s Chameleon  ...nuja...wird wohl´n Ringlé Demon und weiße Sun MTX
> 
> @Strandi....die KeFü gilt meines Wissens bis zu 36 Zähne...also wäre ertwas größer als´s mittlere..hast mal die eightthirteen angeschaut, die gefällt mir


hm, 36 is arg klein...man muss ja schliesslich druck auf´s rad bringen können  wo gibbet denn das eightthirteen  habs bei bike-mailorder net gefunden...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, 36 is arg klein...man muss ja schliesslich druck auf´s rad bringen können  wo gibbet denn das eightthirteen  habs bei bike-mailorder net gefunden...


Muhahaha!!! Die Urgewalten in Strandis Beinen verlangen nach MEHR!!!


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Muhahaha!!! Die Urgewalten in Strandis Beinen verlangen nach MEHR!!!


des kannschte aber singe  frag ma de bumble...immerhin haben meine massiven kräfte schon n freilauf zermalmt


----------



## Bumble (3. Januar 2006)

*Soweit ich weiss sind alle 2 - fach Kettenführungen für kleines/mittleres Blatt ausgelegt, wenn du die mit groß/mittel fahren willst, würde die Rolle wohl nicht mehr richtig die Kette führen.

Oder du baust dir`s um , bist ja schraubertechnisch begabt.  *


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Soweit ich weiss sind alle 2 - fach Kettenführungen für kleines/mittleres Blatt ausgelegt, wenn du die mit groß/mittel fahren willst, würde die Rolle wohl nicht mehr richtig die Kette führen.
> 
> Oder du baust dir`s um , bist ja schraubertechnisch begabt.  *


 genau...bumble´s bastelstube fehlt mir schon n büschen  
weiss ja gar net wie ich mein cc-hardtail zusammenbauen soll  
hm, aber kleines und mittleres ist madig...wofür brauch ich bitte n kleines kettenblatt in dk  die deiche gehen auch im mittleren


----------



## proclimber (3. Januar 2006)

mittleres Kettenblatt is auch net schlecht aber ich hab mir ein 38er blatt geholt.. kannst noch mehr druck machen... und es läuft super in ner truvativ Shiftguide Kettenführung... boxguide is für dich sicherlich die bessere wahl, da deine Deiche ja net ganz so hoch sind....


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> mittleres Kettenblatt is auch net schlecht aber ich hab mir ein 38er blatt geholt.. kannst noch mehr druck machen... und es läuft super in ner truvativ Shiftguide Kettenführung... boxguide is für dich sicherlich die bessere wahl, da deine Deiche ja net ganz so hoch sind....


wie jetzt? also du hast als mittleres kettenblatt n 38 installiert? grosses is normalerweise 44, oder? was hast du dann als kleines?
strandi - technischer legastheniker


----------



## Benjamin13 (3. Januar 2006)

wie wäre es mit der heim führung?! ist für drei blätter ausgelegt


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

Benjamin13 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit der heim führung?! ist für drei blätter ausgelegt


gute idee  dachte erst du willst mich verarschen wegen heimführung (weil ich im ausland bin)  
weisst du wie gut die funzt? die hält ja die kette nur von unten. oben keine führung...


----------



## Bumble (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die hält ja die kette nur von unten. oben keine führung...



*Na oben haste doch den Umwerfer, der die Kette hält, vorausgesetz er ist ordentlich eingestellt.

Iss bei den ganzen Führungen für 2 Blätter auch nicht anders.

Meiner Meinung nach funktionierts am besten mit nem Schalthebel mit Micro-Rasterung, der läßt sich dann nicht nur in 3 Stufen schalten sondern in 10 oder 11*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

gibt´s bei Fritz Wittlich...=Vertrieb 

hier der Link:
www.e13components.com


gibt´s für 2 kettenblätter...schaltbar bis max 40 Zähne...das reicht auch einem Strandinator


----------



## proclimber (3. Januar 2006)

das 38er blatt fahr ich dann alleine... nur im park... normalerweide hab ich die normale zahnbesetzung...


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee  dachte erst du willst mich verarschen wegen heimführung (weil ich im ausland bin)
> weisst du wie gut die funzt? die hält ja die kette nur von unten. oben keine führung...



kann ich nur empfehlen fahr ich auch. und du kannst ein dickes blatt montieren.


----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

was kostet so´n Teil...hat mal jemand nen Link   das wäre auch was für mein Sau


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was kostet so´n Teil...hat mal jemand nen Link   das wäre auch was für mein Sau



kostet so um die 50 euro und gibts beim bike-runner in herxheim http://www.bike-runner.de/


----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> kostet so um die 50 euro und gibts beim bike-runner in herxheim http://www.bike-runner.de/




ok danke....find die zwar nicht auf der Page, aber mal anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

So, hab mich für den Truvativ Shiftguide entschieden...mein Händler hier kriegt diesen Heim guide net...er war aber so freundlich bislang mir alle meine Teile die ich in D gekauft hab hier kostenlos zu montieren...von daher kauf ich lieber die Führung bei ihm  Bau mir dann n 36er Blatt drauf und schalte hinten eben etwas weiter runter und fahr net mehr auf dem 4 Ritzel


----------



## bikeburnz (3. Januar 2006)

hmm das heim teil sieht gut aus..werd die auch mal kontaktieren..mir fällt fast bei jedem drop die kette runter..wollt eh schon lang da was machen..das sieht mir als gute Alternative aus..


----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das heim teil sieht gut aus..werd die auch mal kontaktieren..mir fällt fast bei jedem drop die kette runter..wollt eh schon lang da was machen..das sieht mir als gute Alternative aus..




wie wär´s mit´ner Sammelbestellung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-zwo (5. Januar 2006)

3,2,1... meins!


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär´s mit´ner Sammelbestellung???



hmm ich bestell wahrscheinlich eh schon drei Stück.. 
Wär halt auch blöd weil wir uns ja nit so oift sehen... Porto kostet 3,95 meinte er..(wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere 

@kazwo:  hehe..jetzt brauchn wir nur noch dirt lines...


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

So, der Strandinator hat wieder eingekauft  
Für meinen Decathlon XC-Renner:




Mein Radhändler hatte die noch nagelneu im Keller stehen...für 90 EUR sagt man nicht nein  Ausserdem baut er mir ja meine Teile immer kostenlos ein


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

strandi..wann rasierst du dir die beine? wirst noch voll der renner da oben im norden 
aber n schönen deal gemacht..kann man nix sagen


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> strandi..wann rasierst du dir die beine? wirst noch voll der renner da oben im norden


hm, wenn die kurzehosen saison wieder anfängt  
aber keine angst...die xc-kiste bau ich nur auf damit ich 
das wölfchen komplett tour-untauglich machen kann   
naja, und um fit zu werden damit ich euch beim DH so richtig stehenlassen kann


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

sagt mal...passt ne shimano hollowtech kurbel auf n isis innenlager


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

nee glaub nit... ich mein die hat octalink aufnahme


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> strandi..wann rasierst du dir die beine? wirst noch voll der renner da oben im norden
> aber n schönen deal gemacht..kann man nix sagen


Was gibts denn gegen rasierte Beine einzuwenden?! 
Die haben im Sommer einige Vorteile...

nico


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

na ich wollt halt nur mal wieder die Schublade aufmachen


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na ich wollt halt nur mal wieder die Schublade aufmachen


Hehe,... und? Sind noch alle drin, die rein gehören?!


----------



## Bumble (5. Januar 2006)

*Mal zurück zum Thema:






150 Mücken über Ebay, da gibet nix zu meckern  *


----------



## han (6. Januar 2006)

wozu brauchst du soviele Gabeln? Wenn du doch deine Bike abnehmen  ..nicht vom Gewicht  

Ich hätte da noch meine alte MZ Z1 Dropoff mit Steckackse anzubieten.


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

Grad mal n paar madige Fotohandycam Pics von meinen neuen Teilen (Kettenführung noch net mit drauf)
Den Sattel hatte ich gewonnen bei dem DH Rennen im September...


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Januar 2006)

Sorry,... aber den Sattel finde ich furchtbar... 
Allgemein verursachen Sättel mit diesen Kunstoffzierleisten Augenkrebs. Wenn die Zierleistenleisten dann auch noch "verchromte" Optik haben ist der Krebs ruck zuck im Endstadium...


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,... aber den Sattel finde ich furchtbar...
> Allgemein verursachen Sättel mit diesen Kunstoffzierleisten Augenkrebs. Wenn die Zierleistenleisten dann auch noch "verchromte" Optik haben ist der Krebs ruck zuck im Endstadium...


du hast echt keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (6. Januar 2006)

du sitzt doch eh immer drauf  
und wenn es in deiner Wohnung steht, kannst ja dann ein Sack drüberstülpen


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,... aber den Sattel finde ich furchtbar...
> Allgemein verursachen Sättel mit diesen Kunstoffzierleisten Augenkrebs. Wenn die Zierleistenleisten dann auch noch "verchromte" Optik haben ist der Krebs ruck zuck im Endstadium...



*Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch grad gedacht  

Iss das ein Modell für die ehemaligen Mantafahrer ???   *


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wozu brauchst du soviele Gabeln? Wenn du doch deine Bike abnehmen  ..nicht vom Gewicht
> 
> Ich hätte da noch meine alte MZ Z1 Dropoff mit Steckackse anzubieten.



*Naja, da ich mir wieder mal was aufbaue brauch ich halt auch ne Gabel  

Danke fürs Angebot, aber die Z1 würd da net passen.

Im Cheetah, sollte es denn jemals wieder fahren, bleibt natürlich die Sherman drin.  *


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch grad gedacht
> 
> Iss das ein Modell für die ehemaligen Mantafahrer ???   *


boah...das is das dh modell von bonanzaradsätteln


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Januar 2006)

@bumble...schöne fork
@strandi mach den Sattel tiefer und Fuchschwanz nit vergessen


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @bumble...schöne fork
> @strandi mach den Sattel tiefer und Fuchschwanz nit vergessen


sattel tieferlegen is ne prima idee  aber was soll n fuchsschwanz an nem wolf


----------



## THBiker (6. Januar 2006)

Strandi, mußt dir noch ne ABlage für den Arm machen....und voll krasse Chromfelgen     

Bumble, bei Rad Nr wieviel bist du??? was wird´s jetzt??? Tse...der Junge (also Bumbe mein ich ) schafft nix und baut ein Rad nach´m anderen auf.....du kommen so manch Gedanken womit der sein geld verdient


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi, mußt dir noch ne ABlage für den Arm machen....und voll krasse Chromfelgen
> 
> Bumble, bei Rad Nr wieviel bist du??? was wird´s jetzt??? Tse...der Junge (also Bumbe mein ich ) schafft nix und baut ein Rad nach´m anderen auf.....du kommen so manch Gedanken womit der sein geld verdient


ohne witz, bei bmx´ern sind chromfelgen voll angesagt...hatte ich auch mal  aber eher weniger wegen aussehen sondern wegen besserer bremsleistung bei den felgenbremsen


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bumble, bei Rad Nr wieviel bist du??? was wird´s jetzt??? Tse...der Junge (also Bumbe mein ich ) schafft nix und baut ein Rad nach´m anderen auf.....du kommen so manch Gedanken womit der sein geld verdient



*Also nix schaffen stimmt schon, aber Schule iss mindestens genauso hart   wers nicht glaubt soll ma für ne Woche mitkommen  

Iss jetzt Bike Nummer 4 , nicht dass ich schon wieder eins bräuchte, macht halt einfach Fun.

Was es wird hab ich schonmal so grob angedeutet, schau mal paar Post vorher.  

Drogengeschäfte mach ich keine, da wär ich zu doof für und würd mich sicher gleich erwischen lassen     iss alles günstig über Ebay eingekauft.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. Januar 2006)

@Strandi: Wolltest du nicht dein Hardtail neu aufbauen? Warum versuchst du dann immer noch den Rahmen an den Mann zu bekommen?! 

Ich werde mein Hardtail wohl neu pulvern lassen. Dann mach ich meinen eigenen Signaturerahmen drauß. Mit Nicolaischriftzug bei dem das lai weggelassen wurde... 
Späßle muss auch mal sein...


----------



## THBiker (6. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Wolltest du nicht dein Hardtail neu aufbauen? Warum versuchst du dann immer noch den Rahmen an den Mann zu bekommen?!
> 
> Ich werde mein Hardtail wohl neu pulvern lassen. Dann mach ich meinen eigenen Signaturerahmen drauß. Mit Nicolaischriftzug bei dem das lai weggelassen wurde...
> Späßle muss auch mal sein...




bekomm mein altes Hardtail auch neu gepulvert....und für umme....brauch ich nur noch jemand der´s strahlt und schweißt (Risse i.d. Kettenstrebe )

@Strandi....BMXér halt   

@Bumble....jo...kostet aber trotzdem Geld oder verschenkt ebay??  ...dass die Schule hart ist glaub ich gern....hab´s ja auch hinter mir....aber da hatte ich keine kohle für 4 bikes..grad mal so 1 ..mach da irgendwas falsch im leben   
Bumble, bist du nächste Woche i.d. Pfalz??? (Samstag!!)


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bekomm mein altes Hardtail auch neu gepulvert....und für umme....brauch ich nur noch jemand der´s strahlt und schweißt (Risse i.d. Kettenstrebe )


Was macht ihr nur mit euren Rahmen...


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Wolltest du nicht dein Hardtail neu aufbauen? Warum versuchst du dann immer noch den Rahmen an den Mann zu bekommen?!
> 
> Ich werde mein Hardtail wohl neu pulvern lassen. Dann mach ich meinen eigenen Signaturerahmen drauß. Mit Nicolaischriftzug bei dem das lai weggelassen wurde...
> Späßle muss auch mal sein...


verstehe grad net was du meinst  
jojo, krieg morgen früh wohl die gabel und n steuersatz eingebaut...dann bau ich schonmal die alten teile von meinem giant (8 jahre alt  ) um...21 gang gripshift, shimano dx vbrakes, campagnolo k2 hinterrad (sehr geil...hält alles aus und sieht geil aus...verchromt  )...dann brauch ich nur noch billige isis-kurbeln und dann werden die beine rasiert


----------



## THBiker (6. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr nur mit euren Rahmen...




naja mein Hardtail hat  ca 8 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet....und wurd oft zweckentfremdet...von daher


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bumble, bist du nächste Woche i.d. Pfalz??? (Samstag!!)



*Nee, werd erst Anfang Februar wieder mal die Heimat besuchen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Nee, werd erst Anfang Februar wieder mal die Heimat besuchen.*



Warte doch bis mitte Februar, dann hab ich auch wieder zeit!


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Warte doch bis mitte Februar, dann hab ich auch wieder zeit!


warte doch bis ende februar  fasching bin ich auch da


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2006)

*Ich sollte mir vielleicht in der Pfalz `n Wochenendhäuschen  suchen   

Faschin wär ne Überlegung wert, wollt schon lang ma den Elvis-Strandi in Action erleben *


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich sollte mir vielleicht in der Pfalz `n Wochenendhäuschen  suchen
> 
> Faschin wär ne Überlegung wert, wollt schon lang ma den Elvis-Strandi in Action erleben *


hehe, is auch wirklich sehenswert  
wobei ich ja letztes jahr als moorhuhn unterwegs war


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2006)

*Hat der Postmensch grad gebracht  





*


----------



## strandi (11. Januar 2006)

es ist geschehen  der strandi hat click-schuhe gekauft  




67 EUR bei meinem lieblingshändler vor ort  
natürlich net fürs wölfchen sondern für´s decathlon  
und den gab´s auch noch:




die gabel hat er mir noch günstiger gemacht  
pilot xc inkl. bbb steuersatz und einbau für 115 EUR...da kann man net meckern


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Januar 2006)

Sag mal wirst du jetzt zu so nem Ausdauerverrückten, der die unendliche Ausdauer erreichen will?! 
Wenns so weiter geht gehst du jede Woche schwimmen und laufen!  

nico


----------



## strandi (11. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal wirst du jetzt zu so nem Ausdauerverrückten, der die unendliche Ausdauer erreichen will?!
> Wenns so weiter geht gehst du jede Woche schwimmen und laufen!
> 
> nico


na klar  
klare ziele sind definiert: sommer 2007 werde ich andreas und bodo die berge hochscheuchen  und unter 3000hm geht mir keiner nach hause


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat der Postmensch grad gebracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 Punkte für den Namen!
Truvative hat einfach die besten Produktbezeichnungen...


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Januar 2006)

vor allem passt Luftalarm gut zum Bumble muahhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem passt Luftalarm gut zum Bumble muahhaha


   
da ist was wahres dran


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2006)

*Unglaublich  

Habs ja erst garnet kapiert, bzw. nicht wahr haben wollen, was ihr wieder für Gedanken habt.  

aber der Spruch war gut, da gibt`s nix zu meckern  

P.S.  Strandi mit schwulen Klick-Schuhen, da hätt ich gerne ein Foto von, aber bitte komplett in Lycra.  *


----------



## THBiker (12. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem passt Luftalarm gut zum Bumble muahhaha



hmmmmmm eher ABC-ALARM    


STrandi  ...der hohe Norden bekommt dir nicht.....hoffe du überlebst das da oben


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Januar 2006)

NA Bumble, was macht dein Singlespeed teil ?
Von mienem Dirrrrrty Bike gibts n update..hab gerade mal n bissl geschraubt..
Fehlt nur noch der Lenker und der Steuersatz, dann kann ichs fertig machen  
Pics hier


----------



## Bumble (14. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> NA Bumble, was macht dein Singlespeed teil ?
> Von mienem Dirrrrrty Bike gibts n update..hab gerade mal n bissl geschraubt..
> Fehlt nur noch der Lenker und der Steuersatz, dann kann ichs fertig machen
> Pics hier



*Hab ja meinen Rahmen noch nicht, müsste aber bald kommen.

Sach ma, hast du den Sattel bei Moshcore bestellt, da gibts den ja für 19 Euro.
Die KEFÜ würd ich aber noch weng einstellen, schaut bissl seltsam aus.  

Grüßle vom Bumble*


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2006)

jo Sattel is von Moshcore..
KefÜ hab ich noch nit eingestellt, da ich ja  meine Schaltung noch nicht dran hab, hab das ganze nur mal so zusammengefriemelt...(um´s dir zeigen zu können)


----------



## proclimber (14. Januar 2006)

... wenn die schaltung dran ist würd ich die kette unterm oberen röllchen führen.. sonst kannste´s auch abmontieren....


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2006)

jo klaro...muss das KB ja wieder runter holen, damit ich noch den bashguard draufmachen kann, dann werd ich das Teil auch ändern...


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2006)

*Bevor der Thread im Nirvana verschwindet poste ich ma schnell meine neue Singlespeed-Nabe:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (27. Januar 2006)

eBay Schnäppchen in rot-grau:


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Januar 2006)

schöne teilchen habt ihr da gekauft...
morgen poste ich mal n Bild von meinem bike..is heute fertig geworden.. 
hab mir noch neue reifen bestellt (maxxis Holy roller), daher musste ich erstmal alte die ich noch hatte aufziehen..


----------



## strandi (29. Januar 2006)

bin heute auch mal fleissig gewesen und hab am deci gebastelt...züge verlegt und bremsen angebaut  aber bastel-bumble fehlt schon etwas


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2006)

hab mir auch was gegönnt  


Hey Strandi...V-Brakes  ...uiui.....ich will ja wenigstens HS33 dran machen ans CC...naja erstmal das Santa fertig machen.....


----------



## strandi (29. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi...V-Brakes  ...uiui.....


jo die hatte ich noch rumliegen...die damalige dh-bremse von shimano  
schön leicht und einfach zu anzubauen...ganz ohne öl usw...so braucht der strandi das


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> schön leicht und einfach zu anzubauen...ganz ohne öl usw...so braucht der strandi das




seit wann brauch man zum einbauen Öl   

Bin mal gespannt wie mein CC Bike dann ausschaut....und ob ich damit auch fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann brauch man zum einbauen Öl


Pneumatische Scheibenbremsen sind der neuste Schrei auf dem Markt!


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Pneumatische Scheibenbremsen sind der neuste Schrei auf dem Markt!




nunja dass Öl drin ist ist mir auch klar...nur zum einbauen brauch ich keins...i.d. Regel ist so´ne Bremse schon befüllt ;-)


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Januar 2006)

hey strandi die dx bremse hab ich auch an meinem Kona dran


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nunja dass Öl drin ist ist mir auch klar...nur zum einbauen brauch ich keins...i.d. Regel ist so´ne Bremse schon befüllt ;-)


...und hat eine viel zu lange Leitung die noch gekürzt werden muss. Kennst doch unseren Strandi, der kann höchstens mit Geld umgehen. Drück dem mal nen Schraubenzieher in die Hand, damit fängt er sich dann sofort an in der Nase zu bohren...   

nico


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hat eine viel zu lange Leitung die noch gekürzt werden muss. nico



joo....Leitung abschneiden...wieder drauf machen...i.d. Regel mußt noch net mal entlüften  ..... aber hast schon Recht, der Arme Strandi würd sich vielleicht dabei umbringen


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Pneumatische Scheibenbremsen sind der neuste Schrei auf dem Markt!


Wenn schon Pneumadisch,dann awer bidde mit "BioGas" .
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (29. Januar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon Pneumadisch,dann awer bidde mit "BioGas" .
> Gruß Guru.


das sind dann die bumble-bremsen  passend zur luftalarmkurbel


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sind dann die bumble-bremsen  passend zur luftalarmkurbel


Dat is dann so`n "Specialedtionsding"mit limitierter auflage,oda 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (30. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sind dann die bumble-bremsen  passend zur luftalarmkurbel




muuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh   wollt ich auch grad schreiben, dass der Bumble die glaub ich fährt


----------



## Optimizer (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hab ich mir am Samstag gekauft:












Gruß

Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. Januar 2006)

auch was geordert


----------



## han (30. Januar 2006)

Cockpit ist jetzt vollständig


----------



## strandi (31. Januar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Cockpit ist jetzt vollständig


habsch auch...fährt sich gut


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. Januar 2006)

Ist der jetzt erst gekommen?


----------



## han (31. Januar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der jetzt erst gekommen?


nein, ich konnte diesen erst jetzt abholen


----------



## bikeburnz (31. Januar 2006)

hab ich auch..


----------



## proclimber (31. Januar 2006)

hey burnz... wolltest du nicht dein Kona zeigen??? ..bin schon ganz gespannt drauf


----------



## bikeburnz (31. Januar 2006)

*HIER DAS BIKE *










man beachte die Ventilkappen


----------



## proclimber (1. Februar 2006)

sehr schön! vorne ohne bremse is mein bruder auch ewig gefahren... sogar den wildride in Todtnau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (1. Februar 2006)

jo bremse kommt aber noch..hab nem kumpel ne 2003 er louise geliehen, sobald der ne neue Bremse hat, bekomm ich die wieder, dann kommt se auf´s Kona...


----------



## Bumble (1. Februar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> jo bremse kommt aber noch..hab nem kumpel ne 2003 er louise geliehen, sobald der ne neue Bremse hat, bekomm ich die wieder, dann kommt se auf´s Kona...



*Ich lass die aus Kostengründen einfach ma weg.  
Hab mir für hinten die hier bestellt:




*


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2006)

dann ist es ja nicht mehr weit bis du dir deine erste lycrabikehose kaufst


----------



## han (1. Februar 2006)

die hat er wohl ganz tief in seinem Schrank versteckt um diese dann, bei gegebern Zeit, anzuziehen


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> die hat er wohl ganz tief in seinem Schrank versteckt um diese dann, bei gegebern Zeit, anzuziehen




*Ich trag das Teil immer Abends, wenn ich im Titti-Twister-Club zu Gast bin, zusammen mit meinem heissen  Freddy Mercury Lederkäppchen  *


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich trag das Teil immer Abends, wenn ich im Titti-Twister-Club zu Gast bin, zusammen mit meinem heissen  Freddy Mercury Lederkäppchen  *


boah bumble...erzähl net sowas...machst mich ja ganz wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich trag das Teil immer Abends, wenn ich im Titti-Twister-Club zu Gast bin, zusammen mit meinem heissen  Freddy Mercury Lederkäppchen  *


Gina, Freitach biste F Ä L L I G


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Gina, Freitach biste F Ä L L I G



*     

Schön, dass du auch kommst  *


----------



## han (2. Februar 2006)

wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich "Onkel Ottos oben ohne Bar" gebucht


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich "Onkel Ottos oben ohne Bar" gebucht



*Ich dachte der einzige, der da Oben-Ohne ist ist Onkel Otto selbst ?   *


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

Bei mir gibts auch mal wieder was neues. Ein nach meinen Angaben gefertigter Schlüssel:






nico


----------



## proclimber (2. Februar 2006)

kann sein, dass ich gerade auf´m schlauch steh... aber für was is der Schlüssel?????


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein, dass ich gerade auf´m schlauch steh... aber für was is der Schlüssel?????


Die Mutter im Schaltauge vom PurePower benötigt solch einen Schlüssel, und da das Schaltauge endlich mal an das XTR Schaltwerk angepasst werden soll muss ich das zum Vermessen demontieren. Gleichzeitig werde ich dann durch das neue Schaltauge den Verzug des Hinterbaus ausgleichen.

Ich glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben das solche Ähnlichen Muttern bei alten Shimano Kurbeln Verwendung fanden. Dort haben sie die Kettenblätter an der Krubel gehalten. 

nico

P.S.: Besonders elegant an diesem Schlüssel ist das lasergravierte Logo des Herstellers.


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

Grad angekommen






für 39´s


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

und







und


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

sagt mal welche nabe brauch ich für das saint schaltwerk?

reicht sone steckachsnabe? und wenn ja welche.
braucht es einen spezielles ausfallende?? oder bekommt man das auch mit den normalen hingefriemelt.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal welche nabe brauch ich für das saint schaltwerk?
> 
> reicht sone steckachsnabe? und wenn ja welche.
> braucht es einen spezielles ausfallende?? oder bekommt man das auch mit den normalen hingefriemelt.
> ...



Brauchst ne Nabe mit 10mm/12mm Achse, ööööööhm z.B. die Sint Naben halt ...nee ernsthaft, Hügi hat z.b auch ein Umrüstkit.......das Schaltwerk wird mit der Achse befestigt, d.h. Schaltaugen braucht man gar keine mehr


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

ne also saint naben liegen mir sehr fern

ich steh eher so auf Big un von hope. die kann man auf steckachse umbauen. weis gerade nich auf welche von beiden. 10 oder 12mm

die eigentliche frage ist ob ich die ausfallenden vom schnellspannersystem dafür verwenden kann.


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ne also saint naben liegen mir sehr fern
> 
> ich steh eher so auf Big un von hope. die kann man auf steckachse umbauen. weis gerade nich auf welche von beiden. 10 oder 12mm
> 
> die eigentliche frage ist ob ich die ausfallenden vom schnellspannersystem dafür verwenden kann.



Genau, es wird quasi an der gleichen Achse befestigt, die durch deine Nabe geht.....d.h. SChaltauge kann man weg machen (spart Gewicht   ) ...naja ich werd´s mal testen....

hab grad mal im Workshop geguckt, da gibt´s auch Schaltwerke für 12mm Achse..also geht´s mit der Hope  ...hope so


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst ne Nabe mit 10mm/12mm Achse, ööööööhm z.B. die Sint Naben halt ...nee ernsthaft, Hügi hat z.b auch ein Umrüstkit.......das Schaltwerk wird mit der Achse befestigt, d.h. Schaltaugen braucht man gar keine mehr


Bist doch Inschenschööör! Gib mal bescheid ob man dafür nicht nen einfache Lösung für normale Schnellspannernaben realisieren kann. Z.B. über Reduzier/Distanzhülsen und ne längere Achse. Habe leider noch nie ein Saintschaltwerk in den Fingern gehabt...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bist doch Inschenschööör! Gib mal bescheid ob man dafür nicht nen einfache Lösung für normale Schnellspannernaben realisieren kann. Z.B. über Reduzier/Distanzhülsen und ne längere Achse. Habe leider noch nie ein Saintschaltwerk in den Fingern gehabt...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico




ich muss mir die mal angucken wenn ich die einbau...dauert aber noch!nunja du mißtest dann nen langen Schnellspanner haben und das Schaltwerk für die 12 mm Achse....darin ein Insert basteln, dass auf 9mm reduziert (9mm hat´n normaler schnellspanner wenn ich mich nicht irre  )...dann mal ran an die Drehbank ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mir die mal angucken wenn ich die einbau...dauert aber noch!nunja du mißtest dann nen langen Schnellspanner haben und das Schaltwerk für die 12 mm Achse....darin ein Insert basteln, dass auf 9mm reduziert (9mm hat´n normaler schnellspanner wenn ich mich nicht irre  )...dann mal ran an die Drehbank ;-)


So wie ich das verstehe ist das also möglich... Wieder eine Geschäftsidee... Sicherlich würde das auch anklang finden wenn man mit einer normalen DT oder XT Nabe trotzdem nen Saintschaltwerk fahren kann.
Man muss nur mal im Bikepark gucken wieviele da XT Naben fahren und sich nicht fürchten...

Tja,.. ich weiß wie man reich wird... Ich machs aber einfach nicht...
Das ist wahre Größe!   

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ne also saint naben liegen mir sehr fern
> 
> ich steh eher so auf Big un von hope. die kann man auf steckachse umbauen. weis gerade nich auf welche von beiden. 10 oder 12mm
> 
> die eigentliche frage ist ob ich die ausfallenden vom schnellspannersystem dafür verwenden kann.



so viel ich weiß brauchst du spezielle ausfallenden, siehe hier






und die bigun hat eine 12mm steckachse. du kannst dir aber auch eine bigun mit schnellspanner holen und später auf steckachse umrüsten. hier das umrüstkit


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

spezielle Ausfallenden brauchst du nicht...nur eben die Nabe


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst dir aber auch eine bigun mit schnellspanner holen und später auf steckachse umrüsten.



ich habe 

ja watt denn nu?
spezielle ausfaller oder nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (2. Februar 2006)

Um auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben: Wie montiert man ein Saint-Schaltwerk bei senkrechten Ausfallenden


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

also bisher hab ich nix gefunden dass man da spezielle Ausfaller braucht  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187081&highlight=shimano+Saint+Schaltwerk

kannst auch an normaler NAben bauen mit so´nem Kit


----------



## Mjöllnir (2. Februar 2006)

Das wollt ich auch net sagen, blos bin ich mal bran verzweifelt eins an meinen Helius Ausfallenden zu montieren. An den Waagerechten Ausfalleneden des Bass meiner Freundin gehts problemlos....


----------



## THBiker (2. Februar 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollt ich auch net sagen, blos bin ich mal bran verzweifelt eins an meinen Helius Ausfallenden zu montieren. An den Waagerechten Ausfalleneden des Bass meiner Freundin gehts problemlos....



Hmmm...müßte eigentlich egal sein ob waagrecht oder senkrecht...gibt da im Katalog auch keine Unterschiede!!

Muß doch immer funktioneieren, da das schaltwerk ja jetzt immer Zentiert zum Ritzel sitzt...bzw umgekehrt natürlich!!!

Ich werd´s sehen wenn endlich der Rahmen kommt, dann berichte ich...


----------



## Mjöllnir (2. Februar 2006)

Das Schalterk stützt sich im Ausfallende ab und da lag das prob bei mir. aber ich will nicht behaupten das ich net einfach zu dumm  dafür war...


----------



## THBiker (3. Februar 2006)

Also Jungs,

hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht! man braucht keine speziellen Ausfallenden, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Schaltwerke für Horizontale und vertikale Ausfallenden...und ich hab zum glück die richtigen (zufällig) gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (3. Februar 2006)

Nee odder???? Na denn is meine Frage ja auch geklärt. Danke schön


----------



## THBiker (3. Februar 2006)

guckst du hier ;-)

http://www.paul-lange.biz/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/RD/RD_M800_04.pdf


----------



## rockmachine 66 (6. Februar 2006)

Hab mir auch mal was neues geleistet





ist ne suntour Duro und ums gleich zu sagen ich hab sie gekauft um auszuprobieren was ne gabel fÃ¼r 119â¬ VK so leistet,die erste Probefahrt steht allerdings noch aus


----------



## bikeburnz (7. Februar 2006)

da bin ich mal gespannt... berichte mal von der Gabel... für was nutzt du sie? jumpen oder nur fahren?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. Februar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich mal gespannt... berichte mal von der Gabel... für was nutzt du sie? jumpen oder nur fahren?



hab das teil in mein touren hardtail eingebaut,sicher wird da auch mal mit gesprungen,aber ein dirtbike isses auch wieder net,schau mer mal!


----------



## bikeburnz (8. Februar 2006)

na dann sollte sie ja halten


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2006)

Nochmal kurz ein Foto vor dem Lackieren


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2006)

Also ich hätte mir das Lackieren gespart...
Wie wird's denn, Camouflarsch oder schwarz?
Mein Vorschlag: Kuh-Flecken schwarz/weiß, bzw. Zebra-Muster


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte mir das Lackieren gespart...
> Wie wird's denn, Camouflarsch oder schwarz?
> Mein Vorschlag: Kuh-Flecken schwarz/weiß, bzw. Zebra-Muster



*Kennst mich ja: Serienmäßig fährt jeder, das iss langweilig  *


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Februar 2006)

ich find das weiß aber auch schön..
aber der bumble lackierts pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich find das weiß aber auch schön..
> aber der bumble lackierts pink



*Warts ab  *


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

sieht aus wie ne deckenkonstrucktion einer eissporthalle nach der tüv abnahme.

welche spannweite?


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2006)

*Wer ?  Was ?*


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2006)

*Wenn jetzt tatsächlich einer behauptet das Weiss wäre schöner gewesen, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr  





*


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn jetzt tatsächlich einer behauptet das Weiss wäre schöner gewesen, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urghs.. Das würde ich mich nicht trauen...


----------



## THBiker (13. Februar 2006)

AUGENKREBS.....aber besser als pink  

schaut vor allem sauber lackiert aus


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> schaut vor allem sauber lackiert aus




*Iss ja auch ne Bumble Spezial-Lackierung  

Werd morgen mal zum Lungendoktor gehn, bekomm neuerdings so schlecht Luft  

   *


----------



## eL (13. Februar 2006)

sehr kühle farwe
pass prima zum eis auf den dächern


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> superschick, rahmen mit pfefferminzgeschmack



*Frei nach Westernhagen: Mit Pfefferminz bin ich dein Prinz  

Ich könnt den Rahmen aber auch "Mint Eastwood" taufen    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sehr kühle farwe
> pass prima zum eis auf den dächern



*Da findet man die Kiste wenigstens gleich wieder wenn man sich auf die Fresse haut  *


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Februar 2006)

bumble is der neue greenkeeper


----------



## eL (13. Februar 2006)

grass iss grün


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bumble is der neue greenkeeper


Jep
in den 80zigen gab es mal einen hang zu dieser farbe,bei der Toiletteninneneinrichtung 
Heute find ich die farbe aber "Geil" 
Sieht richtig gut aus!!!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ja, sieht schon schick aus das teil, aber als Decal muss wirklich noch "Mint Eastwood" drauf!!!
Schade nur dass es keine Schaltung bekommt - ich werd's wohl nie "live" erleben...

Gruß noch.


----------



## proclimber (26. Februar 2006)

So, damit der Fred hier net ganz verschwindet, gibts mal ein paar sachen von mir:








beides in rot

Der genialste Reiniger, den ich kenne; mein Bike sah aus wie neu aus dem Karton!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (26. Februar 2006)

Hope geht IMMER

leider kein sattelschnellspanner in 30,0... da musst ich auf salsa ausweichen.


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2006)

sehr gute wahl


----------



## mtomac204de (27. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn jetzt tatsächlich einer behauptet das Weiss wäre schöner gewesen, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


respect sieht echt fett aus   
mal was anderes


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> sehr gute wahl




ich weiß  

der passende rahmen kommt auch demnächst...


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß
> 
> der passende rahmen kommt auch demnächst...



und was paßt an den steursatz?


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2006)

..da passt viel dran  ...um deine Frage aber richtig zu beantworten: 
Astrix Huckster


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ..da passt viel dran  ...um deine Frage aber richtig zu beantworten:
> Astrix Huckster



gute wahl


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2006)

hab mich vorher halt informiert und de oOPalzOo hat den dann auch sehr empfohlen.


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2006)

so, nun mal noch ein paar bilder:

Syncros Derived:






Huckster:


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Februar 2006)

nice one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. Februar 2006)

ist der aus paris?
stück aussem eifelturm rausgeflext?


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ist der aus paris?
> stück aussem eifelturm rausgeflext?



el , kennst Du den wayne?


----------



## proclimber (28. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ist der aus paris?
> stück aussem eifelturm rausgeflext?



was´n des fürn intelligenter Kommentar?


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> el , kennst Du den wayne?



*Den hier ???*


----------



## THBiker (28. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Den hier ???*



den kennt er aber nicht ;-)....ziemlich sicher


----------



## eL (28. Februar 2006)

ohhhh da bin ich ja auf spassreduzierte fälser geraten. 

sagt mal setzt ihr euch auf alles ? nur hauptsachen es hat die mittlere entfernung erde-sonne als federweg?

wie strange kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wie strange kann man eigentlich sein?



*sehr extrem strange   du wirst es nicht für möglich halten  

Was issen eigentlich mit dir momentan los, so kenn ich dich ja überhaupt net  

Seit wann bist denn auf dem " Ich piss euch alle an " - Trip ???????

Was iss denn mit dem alten el passiert ?????  Gibts den net mehr ???       *


----------



## Speedbullit (1. März 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *sehr extrem strange   du wirst es nicht für möglich halten
> 
> Was issen eigentlich mit dir momentan los, so kenn ich dich ja überhaupt net
> 
> ...



gab es schonmal einen anderen. ich tippe stark auf sexuelle frustration.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ohhhh da bin ich ja auf spassreduzierte fälser geraten.
> 
> sagt mal setzt ihr euch auf alles ? nur hauptsachen es hat die mittlere entfernung erde-sonne als federweg?
> 
> wie strange kann man eigentlich sein?


Genau... 

Wenns dich beruhigt: Ich musste bei deinem Kommentar schmunzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ohhhh da bin ich ja auf spassreduzierte fälser geraten.
> 
> sagt mal setzt ihr euch auf alles ? nur hauptsachen es hat die mittlere entfernung erde-sonne als federweg?
> 
> wie strange kann man eigentlich sein?



reduziert....  ...erst fertig denken, dann tippen, wäre wohl eine passender kommentar zu dir. 

Wesshalb sonne-mond??? wesshalb sollte der rahmen denn zuviel FW haben?? haste überhaupt en plan wieviel der überhaupt hat?...oder is dir da gleich ein gedankengewitter im kopf ausgebrochen, als du das bild gesehen hast?? 

proclimber - der solche eL kommentare für absolut daneben hält!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> gab es schonmal einen anderen. ich tippe stark auf sexuelle frustration.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

So der Sommer kommt und ich hab mir auch was neues geleistet! 

NC17 Laufradsatz


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> reduziert....  ...erst fertig denken, dann tippen, wäre wohl eine passender kommentar zu dir.
> 
> Wesshalb sonne-mond??? wesshalb sollte der rahmen denn zuviel FW haben?? haste überhaupt en plan wieviel der überhaupt hat?...oder is dir da gleich ein gedankengewitter im kopf ausgebrochen, als du das bild gesehen hast??
> 
> proclimber - der solche eL kommentare für absolut daneben hält!


Ganz ruhig... keiner redet dir deine kleine Neuerwerbung schlecht...


----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

@nico: das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch schnurz piep egal. es geht mir nur tierisch auf´n Sack, dass immer total bescheuerte Kommentare abgelassen werden - egal bei was. 
aber nun: SMILE  

@Yeti: cool!!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> @nico: das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch schnurz piep egal. es geht mir nur tierisch auf´n Sack, dass immer total bescheuerte Kommentare abgelassen werden - egal bei was.
> aber nun: SMILE


Also so ganz glaube ich dir das nicht, aber SMILE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also so ganz glaube ich dir das nicht, aber SMILE


dann halt net.


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> so war heute auch mal wieder einkaufen, kette, gabelöl und den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Servus Smoke 

den hat mein MFR jetzt auch für Vorne bekommen in 2.4 , aber mit Schlauch  

Und das angegebene Gewicht stimmt tatsächlich  

Werd morgen dann ne Reborn-Tour mit meinem MFR machen  




*


----------



## han (1. März 2006)

sieht ja fast aus wie neu Bumble  

@proclimber: einfach drüberstehen und lächeln und wer Einträge hier im Forum zu ernst nimmt, selbst schuld


----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

@han: mach ich ja. da haste recht, wer hier was ernst nimmt, dem is nimmer zu helfen....


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

Hey Bumble 

cool iss Cheetah wieder fahrbereit!

Wie ist denn der Advantage von Maxxis? Welchen hast du da drauf? Und was wiegt der? Ich überleg mir den zum tourenauch auf die Sau zu machen...oder auf´s Chameleon!!


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bumble
> 
> cool iss Cheetah wieder fahrbereit!
> 
> Wie ist denn der Advantage von Maxxis? Welchen hast du da drauf? Und was wiegt der? Ich überleg mir den zum tourenauch auf die Sau zu machen...oder auf´s Chameleon!!



*Servus,

Probefahrt mach ich erst morgen, geb dir dann Bescheid.

Pass aber auf mit dem Reifen, die Drahtversion wiegt 950 Gramm , das sind satte 140 gramm mehr als Maxxis angibt  , hab mir deshalb mal den Faltreifen drangeschraubt, der hat nur 810 Gramm.

Seltsamerweise scheint grade bei dem Advantage das Gewicht von Reifen zu Reifen extrem zu schwanken, keine Ahnung warum.*


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Servus,
> 
> Probefahrt mach ich erst morgen, geb dir dann Bescheid.
> 
> ...




ok, und wie breit ist der???  2,4??

kannst ja mal einen Vergleich ziehen zum Minion...den kennstdu ja auch


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal ein aktuelles pic vom meinem bike
> 
> mit dirtjumper1 100mm vorne und maxxis minion front 2,3 hinten
> 
> ...



Seit wann hast Du denn die DJ-Gabel drin? War doch die ganze Zeit ne Boxxer!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

Siehst mal, wie lange wir uns nicht mehr gesehen haben!

Ja glaub ich Dir dass ne MZ besser geht! 

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein Tourer ordentlich zu pimpen!
Erster Schritt mit Laufradsatz ist ja gemacht!


Müssen mal wieder zusammen Touren!

Gruß


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ok, und wie breit ist der???  2,4??
> 
> kannst ja mal einen Vergleich ziehen zum Minion...den kennstdu ja auch



*Yep, 2.4 und baut für nen Maxxis ungewöhnlich breit und hoch , ich mess den morgen mal aus.

@ Smoke:   Sehr fein, so schauts einfach stimmiger aus als mit der Boxxer  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. März 2006)

das bellen kommt von getroffenen hunden;-)

Wauwau


----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2006)

jo smaug ..dj sieht besser aus


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

Smaug,

warum keine Z1?? Find die DJ zum touren doch recht straff!!! hatte die ja im Cypress!

@Bumble

ja mach mal...wenn der was taugt hol ich den auch mal


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> die nc17 teile sind zum touren  , die sehen aber auch ungewöhnlich fett aus genauso wie Bumbles advantage



Jepp, denke auch dass die recht fett sind! 

Werde die Laufräder dann auch mitnehmen, wenn ich in einen Bikepark gehe!

Vorteil von dem Laufradsatz ist halt, dass er dann auf beide Bikes passt!


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> bist du jetzt eigentlich bekennender pfälzer  aber das
> wappen kommt schon gut...



Ja klar....du nicht   


Hmm...mir war die DJ zu hart zum touren...naj ist se ja auch net gemahct  ...jeder wie er's mag


----------



## strandi (1. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...mir war die DJ zu hart zum touren...naj ist se ja auch net gemahct  ...jeder wie er's mag


du wiegst ja auch nix  
dj is schon ok zum touren...nur für den stabenberg ca. 50mm zu wenig federweg


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du wiegst ja auch nix
> dj is schon ok zum touren...nur für den stabenberg ca. 50mm zu wenig federweg




naja ich denk smaug iss noch´n bissl leichter  ....aber wer´s hart mag   ....
freu mich auf die Z1 im Chameleon und die DJ...muss erstmal warten bis wieder´n Rahmen dran kommt


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> also th, du bist bestimmt leichter wie ich, darfst auch keine luft
> rein machen in die dj dann is se weich...
> 
> die aktuelle 2006 dj gibts doch in weiß das wär doch die ideale
> forke für dein schneewitchen




    ich leichter als du...danke sehr schmeichelhaft!! Ist leg mal 85kg vor  ...weiter im Aufbau....Ziel 90kg...dann ist aber genug...aber die 90kg werd ich wohl erst in´nem jahr bis zwei erreichen...wenn überhaupt  ....sobald ich wieder voll den Arm belasten kann geht´s los!


DJ...nene ich hab doch eine zu Hause....und ins SC kommt ne Z!...steht ja auch hier rum und hat nix zu tun


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich leichter als du...danke sehr schmeichelhaft!! Ist leg mal 85kg vor  ...weiter im Aufbau....Ziel 90kg...dann ist aber genug...aber die 90kg werd ich wohl erst in´nem jahr bis zwei erreichen...wenn überhaupt  ....sobald ich wieder voll den Arm belasten kann geht´s los!
> 
> 
> DJ...nene ich hab doch eine zu Hause....und ins SC kommt ne Z!...steht ja auch hier rum und hat nix zu tun


 mein ziel ist 85kg...aktuell 91,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mein ziel ist 85kg...aktuell 91,8




nur dass du deinen Schwerpunkt etwas tigfer gelegt hast    ...was beim biken wiederum ein Vorteil ist ;-)
und du´n Stückchen kleiner bist als ich


----------



## Speedbullit (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> 91,8


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

>



vor allem Komma 8     Morgens oder Abends??


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

>


was gibts denn da zu lachen


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem Komma 8     Morgens oder Abends??


hehe digiwaage halt ;-)
morgens


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe digiwaage halt ;-)
> morgens



jo aber guck mal auf die Messgenauigkeit deiner Digiwaage   ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

tach..also ich bin ja gegen strandi eine echte Feder: BMI 17,34 -> 60kg auf 1,86m Mensch verteilt


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> tach..also ich bin ja gegen strandi eine echte Feder: BMI 17,34 -> 60kg auf 1,86m Mensch verteilt


um nicht unterernährt zu sagen  
60kg bei 1,86m...das is wirklich viel zu wenig!!! 75kg sollten das schon sein finde ich...
mein bmi is etwas zu hoch...geb ich zu


----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

unterernährt bin ich def. net.  ich kann halt so viel essen, wie ich will und nehm einfach net zu. treib zudem einfach zu viel sport. gegen 70kg hätt ich nix. könnenen ja ein paar kilo tauschen..du gibst mir 10kg ab und ich bring dich so mit zu deinem Traumgewicht


----------



## Pfalzyeti (2. März 2006)

Haha ich liege mit 1.86 und 78 kg genau drin


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

oh man...alles halbe hemden hier...ich bin dafür das speedbullit mal sein gewicht postet


----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

mein rahmen ist eben angekommen...gewicht: 4,7kg...


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> mit dämpfer oder ohne
> 
> @Strandi,
> 
> ...


dein wort in gottes ohr  
muss den wirklich bald mal fertig basteln...nur die zeit fehlt irgendwie...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (2. März 2006)

So und noch was neues! Gerade bestellt!

Kommt ans Hinterrad! Vorne hab ich die schon dran!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (2. März 2006)

Und im September gibts den dann


----------



## Speedbullit (2. März 2006)

nach der weihnachtspause liegt mein gewicht bei 86 kg, ein traum wäre 80 kg, aber all die leckeren bíerchen wissen das zu vereiteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (2. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nach der weihnachtspause liegt mein gewicht bei 86 kg, ein traum wäre 80 kg, aber all die leckeren bíerchen wissen das zu vereiteln




80kg finde ich für Dich ja schon fast zu wenig!

Also ich meine ich kenne Dich ja net so gut (und soll auch so bleiben ) Aber rein von Deiner Statur sind doch 86kg ok?


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nach der weihnachtspause liegt mein gewicht bei 86 kg, ein traum wäre 80 kg, aber all die leckeren bíerchen wissen das zu vereiteln


na endlich mal ein männergewicht   
von der grösse her sind wir uns recht gleich, oder? (1,78m geballtes danish dynamite)


----------



## Speedbullit (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich mal ein männergewicht
> von der grösse her sind wir uns recht gleich, oder? (1,78m geballtes danish dynamite)



so isses


----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> mit dämpfer oder ohne



...mit.
so, hab den ganzen mittag geschraubt. jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die sattelstütze und dann kann ich endlich fahren. mein erster eindruck, als ich den rahmen ausgepackt habe war einfach nur: fett!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (2. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit.
> so, hab den ganzen mittag geschraubt. jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die sattelstütze und dann kann ich endlich fahren. mein erster eindruck, als ich den rahmen ausgepackt habe war einfach nur: fett!



Wenn die Mühle fertig hast, will ich hier mal ein Foto sehen!


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

will meine Mühle auch endlich   .....


----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

th: auf was für ne mühle wartest du denn??? 
bilder kommen, wenns fertig is, selbstverständlich.


----------



## eL (2. März 2006)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> dankeschön
> 
> @ eL
> 
> wann warst du denn da letzte mal gescheit biken



In den Weihnachtsferien in der heimat.....

und das nächste mal am samstag... auch in der Heimat



eL


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> th: auf was für ne mühle wartest du denn???
> bilder kommen, wenns fertig is, selbstverständlich.



warte auf:

Santa Cruz Chameleon..seit Dezember  
Hope Pro 2 naben....
Syncros DPS felgen.....

den rest hab ich glaub ich schon alles  

naja...das jahr hat erst angefangen   ...dann bleibts auch länger neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (2. März 2006)

da würd ich auch auf klühenden kohlen sitzen....aber da haste recht, es bleibt def. länger neu


----------



## bikeburnz (3. März 2006)

jo und bei dem momentanen wetter willste deine neuen parts bestimmt nit zusauen ...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2006)

Bei mir gabs auch mal was Neues. Wenn auch nix fürs Bike...

Siehe Bild...

incl. 19" TFT, Laserdrucker, und TV-Tuner... *freu*


----------



## bikeburnz (6. März 2006)

bis auf den TFT bestimmt nit schlecht.. 

is das der Gamer PC von DELL ? kannst ja mal berichten was der so bringt,., würd mich ma interessieren


----------



## mtb_nico (6. März 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf den TFT bestimmt nit schlecht..
> 
> is das der Gamer PC von DELL ? kannst ja mal berichten was der so bringt,., würd mich ma interessieren


na ist nicht der XPS... der war mir ne gute Runde zu teuer. Es handelt sich um ein mittelpreisiges Angebot.

Aber hätte mich auch gewundert wenn hier mal etwas ohne Vorbehalt für gut befunden werden würde...


----------



## bikeburnz (6. März 2006)

hehe...nee is doch schön... ich hätt auch gern nen neuen pc..zumindest ne neue Graka.... und n bissl Ram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. März 2006)

hab mich dazu durchgerungen in DK ein auto zu kaufen...für den preis hätte ich in D cabrio fahren können  









somit steht aber den roadtrips nach schweden nix mehr im wege


----------



## eL (7. März 2006)

nen 2 sitzer?


----------



## mtb_nico (7. März 2006)

Hübsch isses ja net wirklich...


----------



## strandi (7. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch isses ja net wirklich...


dafür billig in versicherung und steuer  banker denken immer ökonomisch  

@el nur wenn ich die rückbank umklappe


----------



## bikeburnz (7. März 2006)

sorry strandi ..aber HÄßßßßßLICHHHHHH


----------



## strandi (7. März 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> sorry strandi ..aber HÄßßßßßLICHHHHHH


ich bring ihn gleich wieder zurück   
vermisse meinen focus ja schon, aber der is in DK einfach unbezahlbar


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2006)

*Wer iss denn Bill Basen ????

Iss das der Bill Gates von Dänemark ????   

Schön muss ein Auto net sein, aber sowas iss ja schon hart an der Grenze     

Net Bös sein Strandi  *


----------



## mtb_nico (7. März 2006)

Nicht traurig sein strandi, wenn du mal groß bist bekommste auch mal nen richtiges Auto...


----------



## strandi (7. März 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer iss denn Bill Basen ????
> 
> Iss das der Bill Gates von Dänemark ????
> 
> ...


sag ma was habt ihr denn alle  
ich find das teil fürn kleinwagen eigentlich ganz kewl


----------



## strandi (7. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht traurig sein strandi, wenn du mal groß bist bekommste auch mal nen richtiges Auto...


hehe, preislich hab ich das jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @el nur wenn ich die rückbank umklappe


bei der buchte musste die frontsitze rausreißen und hinten platz nehmen


----------



## THBiker (7. März 2006)

Also Strandi...muss schon sagen....ööööhm ...irgendwie haben die alle Recht  ...naja soll ja fahren und keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen


----------



## bikeburnz (7. März 2006)

Strandi ich verkauf meinen A3.. Interesse... ?


----------



## proclimber (8. März 2006)

ach strandi.... ich find deine neuanschaffung garnet schlecht. außen bissl airbrush drauf, rückbank rausreißen - damits bike easy reinpasst, fertig.
ein auto muss net aussehen, sondern schaffen! Ich nutz mein auto im eigentlichen sinn der erfindung - zum transportieren...und net zum show abziehen.


----------



## Didgi (8. März 2006)

Heute gekommen:

*NS Bikes LegEater*


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gekommen:
> 
> *LegEater*




was´n schöner name  

wo ist denn der Rahmen dazu??? hast schon einen oder baust du´s Chaka wieder auf


----------



## Didgi (8. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was´n schöner name
> 
> wo ist denn der Rahmen dazu??? hast schon einen oder baust du´s Chaka wieder auf



Der Rest kommt, lass dich überraschen  

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2006)

Schöne pedale didgi...


----------



## Köchert-Biker (8. März 2006)

ich könnt dich verpetzen 

wann kommts denn?Meins is noch nicht da!    

Gruß julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt dich verpetzen
> 
> wann kommts denn?Meins is noch nicht da!
> 
> Gruß julian



was denn ?? *scheinheiligfrag*


----------



## Didgi (9. März 2006)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt dich verpetzen
> 
> wann kommts denn?Meins is noch nicht da!
> 
> Gruß julian




Michael hat mir gestern bescheid gesagt, es ist seit gestern da...........Werds am FR abholen.

Daniel


----------



## han (9. März 2006)

gibt es dann noch ein Canadier mehr im PW???


----------



## Didgi (9. März 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es dann noch ein Canadier mehr im PW???



Wie sagt man: Der Gentleman schweigt und genießt.........

Naja, ich will mal nicht so sein. Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt wirds ein Taiwanese, denn wer lässt seine bikes nicht in Taiwan herstellen? Ausser so Edelschmieden wie Nicolai z.B. 

Also, lass dich überraschen, morgen gibts ein schönes Bild 

Daniel


----------



## han (9. März 2006)

da fällt mir auf anhieb THs Wildsau ein


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir auf anhieb THs Wildsau ein



   
hehe genau...und das Intense vom Christof ....


Didgi, wann kommt denn das Stinky????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gekommen:
> 
> *NS Bikes LegEater*


Hatte ich auch mal. Die V12 gefallen mir aber besser, da sich der Schuh noch zwischen die Stege drücken kann und so noch richtig die Schuhsohle verkeilt.


----------



## Didgi (9. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe genau...und das Intense vom Christof ....
> 
> 
> Didgi, wann kommt denn das Stinky????



Psssssssssssssssssst............


 

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Psssssssssssssssssst............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uuuuuuuuuuuuuuups ist mir so rausgerutscht


----------



## Didgi (10. März 2006)

Bitteschön:

- erste Umbaustufe auch gleich abgeschlossen, weitere folgen

Kona Pedale  *-->* NS Bikes Legeater
Maxxis 26" DH Schlauch *-->* Conti 26" Schlauch
Maxxis Minion DH 26"x2,5" *-->* Schwalbe Big Betty 26"x2,4" ORC

Alles in allem ca. 19kg, muss es mal richtig wiegen.

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Schick..... 

aber schon wieder so´n schwerer Hobel  ...dachte du wolltest etwas, das etwas tourentauglicher ist  ....

viel Spaß damit


----------



## Didgi (10. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Schick.....
> 
> aber schon wieder so´n schwerer Hobel  ...dachte du wolltest etwas, das etwas tourentauglicher ist  ....
> 
> viel Spaß damit



Naja, Gewicht ist nicht so das Problem, eher die Übersetzung. Hab ja jetzt 2 KB am Stinky, da sind Steigungen kein Problem.

Ausserdem muss mein bike ja auch voll Park und DH tauglich sein 

Mal schauen wann die erste Probefahrt ansteht, evtl. dreh ich morgen ne kleine gemütliche Testrunde. Hab Husten, muss noch etwas aufpassen 

Daniel


----------



## proclimber (10. März 2006)

Didgi, colles Kona! Wilkommen im Club!
kumpel von mir fährts 05er Stinky, auch für touren.


----------



## Didgi (10. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Didgi, colles Kona! Wilkommen im Club!
> kumpel von mir fährts 05er Stinky, auch für touren.



Jo, danke. Ich denk auch, es geht alles wenn man den nötigen Willen mitbringt 

Was macht der oOPalzOo jetzt, der hat sich doch auch überlegt ein 2006er Stinky zu kaufen.

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (10. März 2006)

geiles Bike didgi...sehr schön.. gefällt mir echt super


----------



## Köchert-Biker (11. März 2006)

Hi Daniel,

cooles Bike,rockt echt!
Bin mal gespannt wann mein coilair kommt,werde den Michael mal etwas terrorisiern!!
noch maximal 3 Wochen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sobalds da is werd ichs euch net vorenthalten! 

Gruß
Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (12. März 2006)

So, jetzt endlich ein bild von meinem neuen. Hat heut seine erste ausfahrt hintersich gebracht:


----------



## Didgi (12. März 2006)

Schönes Huckster  

Was wiegt es denn?

Daniel


----------



## proclimber (12. März 2006)

so wie es da steht um die 20,6kg. da ändert sich aber noch was dran


----------



## bikeburnz (12. März 2006)

Brett


----------



## proclimber (12. März 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Brett


brett...??? Baum wäre wohl die genauere bezeichnung des gewichtes


----------



## mtb_nico (12. März 2006)

Oha!
Hatte ich doch richtig gesehen als ich heutte mittag gegen 1300 durch Bad Dürkheim gefahren bin.
Ihr habt an den Autos in der Nähe der Bushaltestelle gestanden oder?
Kannst du mir mal bitte die Busfahrzeiten für Samstag schicken? Will dann auch mal wieder rollen gehen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## mtomac204de (12. März 2006)

geiles astrix


----------



## proclimber (13. März 2006)

@nico: Jo, das waren Chris, Dennis, Markus, Marc und ich.
bus; pm


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

Damit die Schlachtplatte nicht vergessen wird ;-)

Bessere Bilder kommen aber noch  

mein Neues:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (18. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die Schlachtplatte nicht vergessen wird ;-)
> 
> Bessere Bilder kommen aber noch
> 
> mein Neues:



Schöner Rahmen   Was für ein Projekt wird das genau? Wird das ein Touren-HT oder ist das ein Dirt-Rahmen? Klär mich auf  

Daniel

So, werd nachher mal die Uphill-/Tourenfähigkeit meines Stinkys testen, es geht rauf auf den Eckkopf............


----------



## THBiker (18. März 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Rahmen   Was für ein Projekt wird das genau? Wird das ein Touren-HT oder ist das ein Dirt-Rahmen? Klär mich auf
> 
> Daniel
> 
> So, werd nachher mal die Uphill-/Tourenfähigkeit meines Stinkys testen, es geht rauf auf den Eckkopf............




Wird´n Freeride Hardtail!!! DJ brauch ich noch keinen....ist dann das nächste Projekt  ...hab da auch schon was im Auge...aber erstmal abwarten und eins fertig machen....denk dass das SC aber auch zum bissl dreckspringen geeignet ist...zumindest was mein können anbetrifft  

Komm auch auf´n Ecki...vlt...oder gleich Stabenberg und dann Winebeat


----------



## Bumble (26. März 2006)

*Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Laufräder  *


----------



## bikeburnz (26. März 2006)

bin mal gespannt wenns fertig ist.. haste schon LR bestellt?


----------



## Bumble (27. März 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wenns fertig ist.. haste schon LR bestellt?



*Die werden natürlich selbst gebaut  *


----------



## Didgi (27. März 2006)

Hey Bumble,

cooles bike. Gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr sehr gut. Bin mal gespannt wie es komplett aussieht. Ich bekomme im Laufe der Woche auch Zuwachs 

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (27. März 2006)

welch dumme frage von mir


----------



## Didgi (1. April 2006)

So, hier mal mein Zuwachs, gestern gekommen, heute Zusammengebaut. Feinjustierung folgt  

*Eastern Bikes Element 2005*


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. April 2006)

Genau so hat meins auch ausgesehen. Mach die VR ab die zieht eh net und gescheite Griffe drauf dann wirste schon deinen Spass mit haben. Ach ja ohne Aufkleber sieht es auch viel schicker. Hat mich auch erstaunt.


----------



## bikeburnz (1. April 2006)

voll die BMX-er  
aber schön...


----------



## bikeburnz (1. April 2006)

voll die BMX-er  
aber schön...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. April 2006)

Alles mit 2 Rädern macht Spass


----------



## Bumble (2. April 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal mein Zuwachs, gestern gekommen, heute Zusammengebaut. Feinjustierung folgt
> 
> *Eastern Bikes Element 2005*



*Darf ich fragen was sowas komplett kostet  

Hasts doch komplett gekauft, oder ?

Bin jetzt auch fertig mit dem Singlespeeder, werd die Woche mal 2 Pics reinsetzen  *


----------



## mtb_nico (2. April 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal mein Zuwachs, gestern gekommen, heute Zusammengebaut. Feinjustierung folgt
> 
> *Eastern Bikes Element 2005*



Uhi! Das geht aufe Knochen...


----------



## Didgi (2. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Uhi! Das geht aufe Knochen...



Ja, könnte schon sein. Aber es muss einfach sein  Hoffe ich kann es die nächsten Tage mal richtig einfahren. Das 1. Einrollen war schonmal sehr interessant


----------



## Didgi (2. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Darf ich fragen was sowas komplett kostet
> 
> Hasts doch komplett gekauft, oder ?
> 
> Bin jetzt auch fertig mit dem Singlespeeder, werd die Woche mal 2 Pics reinsetzen  *



Ich habs komplett gekauft. Ist gebraucht, also der Vorbesitzer ist es 1 mal gefahren  Hab dafür 194 bezahlt.

Bin echt mal auf dein bike gespannt.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2006)

@bikeburnz: Ihr seit ja echt schmerzfrei sowas wie den crashesteaser.mpeg online zu stellen.  Da sind ein paar Abflüge drauf bei denen ich mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann wie man sowas hinbekommt... 

Trotzdem, die "Landing to Manuel" hat style!


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @bikeburnz: Ihr seit ja echt schmerzfrei sowas wie den crashesteaser.mpeg online zu stellen.  Da sind ein paar Abflüge drauf bei denen ich mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann wie man sowas hinbekommt...
> 
> Trotzdem, die "Landing to Manuel" hat style!


hehe kewle action  
landing to manual rockt...darum spring ich immer mit gezogener hinterradbremse


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @bikeburnz: Ihr seit ja echt schmerzfrei sowas wie den crashesteaser.mpeg online zu stellen.  Da sind ein paar Abflüge drauf bei denen ich mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann wie man sowas hinbekommt...
> 
> Trotzdem, die "Landing to Manuel" hat style!



*Naja mein Gott, jeder hat mal klein angefangen, wobei das *klein* bei uns doch etwas deplaziert ist ;-)

By the Way, hab ma 3 Pics von meinem neuen Schätzchen geknippst und will euch die nicht vorenthalten:















Ist mit 14 Kilo allerdings doch etwas schwerer geworden als geplant ;-)*


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

ui bumble...schönes teil 
bestimmt voll die manual-machine!


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ui bumble...schönes teil
> bestimmt voll die manual-machine!



*Wenn ich fahren könnte sicherlich  

Werd noch mal flott ne runde drehn bevors dunkel wird  *


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Naja mein Gott, jeder hat mal klein angefangen, wobei das *klein* bei uns doch etwas deplaziert ist ;-)[FONT]*



So wars nicht gemeint... 

@Strandi: Dir ist schon klar, dass dann das Vorderrad theoretisch absinkt (Stichwort Drehimpulserhaltung)? Ist vielleicht bei den kurzen Gaps die mim Radel gesprungen werden nicht so gravierend (beim MX aber gut zu erkennen), aber sicherlich ist es besser sich zentral über dem Radel zu halten!


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So wars nicht gemeint...
> 
> @Strandi: Dir ist schon klar, dass dann das Vorderrad theoretisch absinkt (Stichwort Drehimpulserhaltung)? Ist vielleicht bei den kurzen Gaps die mim Radel gesprungen werden nicht so gravierend (beim MX aber gut zu erkennen), aber sicherlich ist es besser sich zentral über dem Radel zu halten!


ja, ist mir klar  nachdem ich mir aber mal den hacken angebrochen hatte nach einer to-manual landung mit dem bmx, hab ich´s mir angewöhnt  die sprungtechnik ist mittlerweile soweit angepasst, das sich dass mit dem vorderrad nicht bemerkbar macht  ist nur beim dirten mist wenn man jedes bisschen schwung braucht in der line...denn ein nicht rotierendes hinterrad bremst erstmal ganz gut bei der landung


----------



## bikeburnz (3. April 2006)

geiles Bike..vor allem die LR und die schwarze gabel passen gut zum Rahmen..bin mal gespannt auf ne Probefahrt in LUX...
sind das 24 Zoll Räder?


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2006)

ups doppelpost ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> sind das 24 Zoll Räder?



*Na klar  

Hab grad mal ne Probefahrt gemacht und nen geilen Wallride entdeckt    
iss der Hammer wie die Kenda-Pneus sich festkrallen   bin begeistert.*


----------



## bikeburnz (3. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar
> 
> Hab grad mal ne Probefahrt gemacht und nen geilen Wallride entdeckt


der wird im Sommer gerockt wenn ich NBG bin...


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> der wird im Sommer gerockt wenn ich NBG bin...


 
*Na klar, werd für euch eh ne geile Runde basteln  *


----------



## bikeburnz (3. April 2006)

*freu*


----------



## bikeburnz (3. April 2006)

*freu*


----------



## mtb_nico (8. April 2006)

Servus!
Habe auch mal wieder was Neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. April 2006)

es ist soweit: die ersten bilder vom auferstandenen decathlon!









das teil wiegt echt nix...die naben sind ca. 10 jahre alt und rollen daher nicht
mehr optimal  irgendwann kommen also neue dran


----------



## THBiker (17. April 2006)

könnt dir ne gerissene Hügi FR Nabe anbieten


----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2006)

Boah Strandi...
Man merkt echt das keine Frau bei dir in .dk wohnt! 
Das ist vielleicht an Chaos! *kopfschüttel* 

Wann bist du eigentlich im Lande? Habe noch diese Woche frei! *freu*

nico


----------



## THBiker (17. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Strandi...
> Man merkt echt das keine Frau bei dir in .dk wohnt!
> Das ist vielleicht an Chaos! *kopfschüttel*
> nico




wieso das?    Nur weil´s bike in der guten Stube steht  .... kommt bei mir auch vor...  ...paßt schon Strandi


----------



## strandi (17. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Strandi...
> Man merkt echt das keine Frau bei dir in .dk wohnt!
> Das ist vielleicht an Chaos! *kopfschüttel*
> 
> ...


chaos? frechheit   das is ja auch mein "werkstattzimmer"  
aber der rest der wohnung is astrein...musst halt mal zu besuch kommen um dich davon zu überzeugen  
ich bin vom 28.4-30.4 in der pfalz...


----------



## strandi (17. April 2006)

zu verkaufen:
http://www.ditrix.de/bmx.html
mein astralkörper macht einfach net mehr mit :-(


----------



## balrog (17. April 2006)

so, meinem sohnemann war der osterhase auch wohl gesonnen 
seine bikekarriere kann nun beginnen 






cu, balrog


----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2006)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> so, meinem sohnemann war der osterhase auch wohl gesonnen
> seine bikekarriere kann nun beginnen
> 
> 
> ...


Jap aufem Hardtail lernt man es von Anfang an richtig!


----------



## strandi (17. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jap aufem Hardtail lernt man es von Anfang an richtig!


genau...und in bester dirt/street manier auch ohne vorderbremse der hobel


----------



## strandi (18. April 2006)

sacht ma jungs...sind 1600 euronen für die kiste zu viel?
http://www.mtb.dk/messageboard/board.php?board=3&laes=183596&side=1#laes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. April 2006)

Wie alt ist denn die Kiste?

Also in Anbetracht, dass es komplett 1600â¬ kostet , ist es warscheinlich net zu teuer! Die Parts, die ich mir "Ã¼bersetzten" konnte sind eigentlich recht gut!

WeiÃt halt net, wie der/die damit umgegangen ist?
Das wÃ¤re eigentlich das einzigste was mich davon abhalten wÃ¼rde, das Teil zu kaufen!


----------



## strandi (18. April 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist denn die Kiste?
> 
> Also in Anbetracht, dass es komplett 1600 kostet ist es warscheinlich net zu teuer! Die Parts, die ich mir "übersetzten" konnte sind eigentlich recht gut!
> 
> ...


dat ding is von 2003. er schreibt "ausser ein paar kratzern an der schwinge is das teil wie neu"...die gabel ist "unbenutzt"...finde die hinterradfederung sieht etwas schwach aus im vergleich zur gabel  
das einzige was mich davon abhält das teil zu kaufen ist, das ich eigentlich net so viel ausgeben wollte


----------



## Speedbullit (18. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sacht ma jungs...sind 1600 euronen für die kiste zu viel?
> http://www.mtb.dk/messageboard/board.php?board=3&laes=183596&side=1#laes



wenn du noch ein paar euronen draufpackst bekommst du doch schon was neues. einen gebrauchten dh bock würde ich nicht kaufen. und die gabel, naja ist geschmackssache. mir gefällt sie nicht.


----------



## Didgi (18. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du noch ein paar euronen draufpackst bekommst du doch schon was neues. einen gebrauchten dh bock würde ich nicht kaufen. und die gabel, naja ist geschmackssache. mir gefällt sie nicht.



Richtig! Mein 2006er Kona Stinky hat mich 1890 gekostet, neu! 

Einfach ein geiles bike, macht alles mit, von Tour (vorhin getestet ) über Drops bis DH. Mit dem bike ist alles drin.

Sieht geil aus, geht ab wie Sau...............Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen  

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (18. April 2006)

würd dir auch zu nem neuen Dh Bike raten..


----------



## proclimber (18. April 2006)

AUF JEDEN FALL NEU KAUFEN... wenn irgendwo risse drin sind, die du net gleich siehst, haste keine Garantie!


----------



## strandi (18. April 2006)

ok ok...dann werd ich mich mal nach nem neuen umschauen bei gelegenheit


----------



## Andreas 2905 (23. April 2006)

Mein neues Zweitbike 
der Rahmen ist neu, die Teile sind von meinem gelynchten Scott.


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

Prinipiell sehr schön  

aber du hast da nicht wirklich ein Rücklicht dran montiert   ...das schöne Bike....und Barends....das fällt ja fast unter Vergewaltigung eines Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (23. April 2006)

schönes teil  dann weiss ich ja jetzt wer mir ein rad leihen kann wenn ich mal wieder in der pfalz bin


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> schönes teil  dann weiss ich ja jetzt wer mir ein rad leihen kann wenn ich mal wieder in der pfalz bin


Hehe... dann musste den Sattel aber ganz ganz weit runter machen. Und dann kommt Chopperfeeling auf! 

@Andreas: Sieht schön aus. Bis auf die Kratzer in den Hörnchen. Wäre da nicht vielleicht noch was kleineres, unaufälligeres passend?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Andreas 2905 (23. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Kratzer in den Hörnchen. Wäre da nicht vielleicht noch was kleineres, unaufälligeres passend?
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



das sind keine Kratzer sondern Kampfspuren kleinere Hörnchen??? wenn mir uns mal wieder sehn gehn wir mal hinter einen Baum, dann zeig ich dir mal wie groß meine Hände sind 

@ THBiker. Das ist die Sattelstütze von meinem Stahlbike, ich konnt mich noch nicht zu einer Race Face Stütze durchringen. Wenn ich in den Wald biken gehe Kommt es ab. versprochen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind keine Kratzer sondern Kampfspuren kleinere Hörnchen??? wenn mir uns mal wieder sehn gehn wir mal hinter einen Baum, dann zeig ich dir mal wie groß meine Hände sind


Du machst mir Angst!


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> @ THBiker. Das ist die Sattelstütze von meinem Stahlbike, ich konnt mich noch nicht zu einer Race Face Stütze durchringen. Wenn ich in den Wald biken gehe Kommt es ab. versprochen


----------



## Speedbullit (24. April 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Zweitbike
> der Rahmen ist neu, die Teile sind von meinem gelynchten Scott.




schönes bike bis auf die komischen dinger am lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. April 2006)

sehr cremig


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

nice1..aber barends müssen ab..


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2006)

Ich würd sogar sagen, die Barends müssen unbedingt ab.


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2006)

*Um den Andreas dazu zu bringen, seine geliebten Barends abzuschrauben, müsst ihr ihm wohl mindestens ne Kiste Bier vor die Haustür stellen.  *


----------



## Andreas 2905 (24. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Um den Andreas dazu zu bringen, seine geliebten Barends abzuschrauben, müsst ihr ihm wohl mindestens ne Kiste Bier vor die Haustür stellen.  *



Hi Bumble,
selbst dann nicht, da hilft nur klauen


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bumble,
> selbst dann nicht, da hilft nur klauen




ja genau...wenn der Andreas von der Kiste Bier voll ist  ...glaub aber da brauchen wir 2 kisten!

Oder´n bissl Wodka Ahoi...das mag er besonders


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Oder´n bissl Wodka Ahoi...das mag er besonders



das mag der Bumble auch gern, gell


----------



## eL (24. April 2006)

also andreas nu ma echt ey. wenn man seinen vorbau entsprechend lang wählt brauch man auch an cc buden keine hörnchen. mach bitte ab die geweihe oder weisst du nicht um die gefahren die diese relikte grauer bikevorzeit mit sich bringen? schon mal in nen maschendrahtzaun damit eingespurt?? fetzt urst !!

el


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> das mag der Bumble auch gern, gell


burnz du fiesling


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> das mag der Bumble auch gern, gell




*Boah, mach das Bild raus bitte  

Ich bin doch jetzt Brünett *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

haha..ich finds geil   wart...ich änders ein bissl..


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Andreas auch  

Strandi lieber Caipi


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

nochmal ein Bild von nem Ahoitrinker, der anonym bleiben will


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

*muhahaha*
an halloween dies Jahr wirds wieder so geil Bumble...-. hoffen mer mal..


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Noch 2 Ahoi Meister


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> burnz du fiesling


Haha!!! Ich freu mich sooo! Das is doch ma ein echter Vorgeschmack für Samstag!!!


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas auch
> 
> Strandi lieber Caipi


boah ich hasse aufnahmen im profil von mir  
aber so ein blick wird ja bald geschichte sein


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

moep moep!


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah ich hasse aufnahmen im profil von mir
> aber so ein blick wird ja bald geschichte sein




versteh ich gar net    

zum glück hat niemand die Bilder von der Party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Haha!!! Ich freu mich sooo! Das is doch ma ein echter Vorgeschmack für Samstag!!!




wer macht denn Bilder


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

ich muss ma guggen ob ich ne kleinere Cam ausgeliehen bekomm...meine große mag ich nicht mitnehmen... dann mach ich bilder und werd wenigstens nit fotografiert :


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss ma guggen ob ich ne kleinere Cam ausgeliehen bekomm...meine große mag ich nicht mitnehmen... dann mach ich bilder und werd wenigstens nit fotografiert :




meinst du      ....keiner kommt ungeschoren davon!

Was´n eigentlich mit´m Rest....Mari, Andreas, ..... Yeti& Co..kommt ihr auch?? Könnten fahrgemeinschaft machen   ..bzw Taxi teilen


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

so noch 2 kleine ABsturz Bilder..anonymous,,,


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so noch 2 kleine ABsturz Bilder..anonymous,,,




sehr anonym        wer hat noch mehr zu bieten.....hab da ja einiges....moment


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

lass sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

wer kennt diesen jungen Mann


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

Suchbild..Wer findet Burnz , Bumble, Zimbo und Smaug 

*peinlich*


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer kennt diesen jungen Mann


omg    is das der Bumble  

*muhahahahaa*


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

oder diese Anonyme Alki


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Suchbild..Wer findet Burnz , Bumble, Zimbo und Smaug
> 
> *peinlich*




der Bumble könnte dem Zimbo eigentlich´n paar Haare abgeben


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder diese Anonyme Alki



Tolles Schuhwerk! Wenn Ihr so weiter macht komm ich heut nemmer ins Bett


----------



## mtb_nico (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Haha!!! Ich freu mich sooo! Das is doch ma ein echter Vorgeschmack für Samstag!!!


Seit ihr da in Kallstadt?
Gib mal bescheid Strandi. Per PM oder so. Sonst veraffe ich das eh wieder! 

nico


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

hmm...schauut so ähnlich aus die Bewegung von diesem Herrn...wie auf deinem Foto Burnz


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Suchbild..Wer findet Burnz , Bumble, Zimbo und Smaug
> 
> *peinlich*


burnz du bist doch wohl net derjenige der da grad umfällt, oder


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

jo das könnt hier noch lange so gehen..aber ich muss auch bald in die heia..
aber solche bilder sind echt immer wieder lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> burnz du bist doch wohl net derjenige der da grad umfällt, oder



 100 Punkte..... aber an dem Abend war ich so besoffen, dafür hab ich mich noch n halbes Jahr geschämt


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> 100 Punkte..... aber an dem Abend war ich so besoffen, dafür hab ich mich noch n halbes Jahr geschämt


   ehrlich jetzt???? super bild...genau im richtigen moment geschossen


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...schauut so ähnlich aus die Bewegung von diesem Herrn...wie auf deinem Foto Burnz



mann die Bilder sind ja auch köstlich..wo war denn das ?

..wenn der Bumble den Fred sieht, hält der nix mehr aus ..


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

ein neuer Kandidat


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

ich glaub wir sollten im Invaliden Fred weiter machen


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ein neuer Kandidat


ach du sch....


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

geil! da fehlt nur noch der Hitler Schnurres TH...


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach du sch....




es kommt noch besser...bzw kam


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

und wer ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

hab mal im Invalidenfred weiter gemacht...sonst bringt uns der Bumble am Weinfest um


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und wer ist das



TH!!! Geh jetzt ins Bett!!! Ich brauch SCHLAF!!!!


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> TH!!! Geh jetzt ins Bett!!! Ich brauch SCHLAF!!!!




dann mal Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so noch 2 kleine ABsturz Bilder..anonymous,,,




*ach du Schei§§e, muss das jetzt wirklich sein ?????    *


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ein neuer Kandidat



*Das hier hab ich grad zu meinem persönlichen  -Bild ernannt  *


----------



## THBiker (25. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das hier hab ich grad zu meinem persönlichen  -Bild ernannt  *




Die besten zeig ich hier nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2006)

Hab mir ne neue Bike-Garage zugelegt:





Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## THBiker (25. April 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir ne neue Bike-Garage zugelegt:
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



Bissl windschief     ....aber sonst


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Hab ich gerade bei eBay erworben:


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Mai 2006)

nit schlecht..was kostet das ?


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> nit schlecht..was kostet das ?


Frag lieber nicht...
Ich habe ihn für einen Preis im oberen zweistelligen Bereich bekommen.
Ist halt Werkzeug fürs Leben, es sei denn mein Bruder verschlampt es...

nico


----------



## strandi (7. Mai 2006)

jetzt muss ich die schlachtplatte nochmal zur kaufberatung missbrauchen  
aber ihr wisst halt wie ich fahre und wie mein körper gebaut ist  

könntet ihr mir diesen rahmen empfehlen? 




12cm federweg hinten. wenn man da ne gabel mit 15cm reinpackt ist das doch so halbwegs ein "light-freerider"  was haltet ihr generell von ghost?


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Moin Strandi!

generell finde ich Ghost ganz gut! Aber warum´n Dualbike?? Bist doch wieder so eingeschränkt  ...ein Northshore FR find ich besser! Wobei ich halt deine Bikemöglichkeiten im hohen Norden nicht kenne!

Fall´s du eins willst, dann schick mal eine PM


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Warum soll er dir ne PM schicken? Gehste ihm dann in Worms eins klauen (Andreas)?!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

Ich fahr ein AMR von Ghost und hatte vormals ein Hardtail von denen...
kann ich voll und ganz weiterempfehlen.
Wär ich ein wenig mutiger gewesen, hätt ich mir jenes gekauft:






Gruß
Der Optimizer - Ghostfahrer


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Strandi!
> 
> generell finde ich Ghost ganz gut! Aber warum´n Dualbike?? Bist doch wieder so eingeschränkt  ...ein Northshore FR find ich besser! Wobei ich halt deine Bikemöglichkeiten im hohen Norden nicht kenne!
> 
> Fall´s du eins willst, dann schick mal eine PM


naja, aber so ein dualbike is doch recht allroundtauglich, oder? mein wölfchen is ja auch dual. will halt nicht so einen schwerfälligen hobel mit masse federweg sondern ein wendiges bike das viel aushält  in dem cup ist einer mit dem ghost dual fully gefahren. sieht geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, aber so ein dualbike is doch recht allroundtauglich, oder? mein wölfchen is ja auch dual. will halt nicht so einen schwerfälligen hobel mit masse federweg sondern ein wendiges bike das viel aushält  in dem cup ist einer mit dem ghost dual fully gefahren. sieht geil aus


Specialized Enduro? Hat auch einen gewissen Bling-Bling Faktor. Dafür aber auch einen $-Faktor...


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2006)

Ich würde auch die finger von einem dualbike lassen. lieber einen leichten freerider oder wie es trendig heißt ein slopstyle bike, aller sx trail von Specialized oder bergamount big air oder ein nomad (wäre mein favorit).

ein nomad mit ner 66  , das wärs


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Hier übrigens mal nen Bild von unserer selbst gebastelten Helmcam. Noch die erste Version ohne Müsliriegel...


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch die finger von einem dualbike lassen. lieber einen leichten freerider oder wie es trendig heißt ein slopstyle bike, aller sx trail von Specialized oder bergamount big air oder ein nomad (wäre mein favorit).
> 
> ein nomad mit ner 66  , das wärs


was issen n nomad  
so slopestylemässig schwebt mir auch vor...aber is so ein dualteil mit sherman 150mm nicht auch slopestylemässig?


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

das big air is preismässig ok...aber das gewicht von 19,6kg is happig  
http://www.prepernau.de/CartArticle.asp?frmIDOffer=2113197908&frmOpgID=290


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

--> http://www.santacruzmtb.com/nomad/

ich werf mal Nicolai UFO DS in die Runde......

Über Preise will ich mal nicht reden, vorallem beim Nomad. Glaub für den Rahmenpreis bekommst mindestens ein komplettes Ghost....

Gruß

Kai


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> --> http://www.santacruzmtb.com/nomad/
> 
> ich werf mal Nicolai UFO DS in die Runde......
> 
> ...


der ufo rahmen gefällt mir - der preis weniger. 1500 eur für einen rahmen  ganz ehrlich...soooo viel und soooo hardcore fahre ich nun wirklich net. bislang machen der ghost dual oder das bergamont big air das rennen


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der ufo rahmen gefällt mir - der preis weniger. 1500 eur für einen rahmen  ganz ehrlich...soooo viel und soooo hardcore fahre ich nun wirklich net. bislang machen der ghost dual oder das bergamont big air das rennen



Deswegen sagte ich ja wir wollen mal net über den Preis reden. Allerdings is Ebay hier auch eine alternative.


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2006)

bub kauf dir was gscheits. lieber einen guten rahmen gekauft der hält, als alle 2 jahre irgend einen billig schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> bub kauf dir was gscheits. lieber einen guten rahmen gekauft der hält, als alle 2 jahre irgend einen billig schrott.


generell sehe ich das ja auch so, aber die verhältnismässigkeit is irgendwie net so ganz gegeben. das nomad soll komplett 3700 eur kosten  da kauf ich doch lieber 2 billigere und hab öfters neue ausstattungen  
zu ebay: gebraucht is halt doof mit garantie usw...


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

Wieso Garantie? Bei nem Gescheiten Hersteller haste auch als Zweitbesitzer Garantie. 

Aber wie Speedbullit schon schrieb, von was gescheitem haste auf dauer mehr, vorallem was ein Fully angeht......


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll er dir ne PM schicken? Gehste ihm dann in Worms eins klauen (Andreas)?!



wär auch ne alternative  

@optimizer
ist wohl der falsche Einsatzzweck deines radls für´n Strandi  nix für ungut


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> generell sehe ich das ja auch so, aber die verhältnismässigkeit is irgendwie net so ganz gegeben. das nomad soll komplett 3700 eur kosten  da kauf ich doch lieber 2 billigere und hab öfters neue ausstattungen
> zu ebay: gebraucht is halt doof mit garantie usw...



der preis ist leider schon heavy, habe mir aber auch kein komplettes bike gekauft, sonder step by step aufgerüstet.


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Also mein favorit wär´n Intense 6.6 mit 66
an zweiter Stelle Santa Cruz Nomad
Wie wär´s mit´m Moorwood Shova LT 
Speci SX Trail ist auch etwas günstigerProblem: keine Umwerfer-Montage möglichso viel ich weiß
oder warten auf´s Speci Demo 7
Norco hat doch bestimmt auch was im Programm

Ich würd´nen Freerider mit ~170mm v+h nehmen und den so um die 16kg aufbauen


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Specialized Enduro? Hat auch einen gewissen Bling-Bling Faktor. Dafür aber auch einen $-Faktor...


Das Expert ist gar nicht soo teuer und hat ne ganz passable Ausstattung. Der LP sind 3250 man kann aber ca. 20% Nachlass bekommen, dann biste bei 2500.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein favorit wär´n Intense 6.6 mit 66
> an zweiter Stelle Santa Cruz Nomad
> Wie wär´s mit´m Moorwood Shova LT
> Speci SX Trail ist auch etwas günstigerProblem: keine Umwerfer-Montage möglichso viel ich weiß
> ...



Wollte Strandi net was kleines wendiges mit net allzuviel FW???

Gruß

Kai


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Strandi net was kleines wendiges mit net allzuviel FW???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kai


eigentlich schon  
denke 150mm vorne und hinten reichen massig...sowohl in dk (hier ganz bestimmt  ) als auch im PW...im prinzip reicht mir ja auch ein hardtail...das fully soll mich ja nur schneller machen


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Naja wenn die net wendig sind weiß ich ja auch nicht 
Gabel kann er ja noch auf FOX36 umsteigen
ansonsten wäre ein Puky zu empfehlen ;-) klein und wendig


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2006)

Das Nomad ist eher schnell wg. flachem Lenkwinkel (vor allem mit 66) und langem Hinterbau, ansonsten sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nomad ist eher schnell wg. flachem Lenkwinkel (vor allem mit 66) und langem Hinterbau, ansonsten sehr zu empfehlen.


zur Not ne Fox, aber ich denk so´n 6.6 ist schon genial für PW und Freireiten


----------



## proclimber (8. Mai 2006)

hej strandi, wie wärs mit einem Kona Coiler. Der Preis is heiß und die Ausstattung kannste ja immer noch abändern. Der Rahmen macht auf jeden fall viel mit.
schau mal: http://www.jehlebikes.de/


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> zur Not ne Fox, aber ich denk so´n 6.6 ist schon genial für PW und Freireiten



Das will ich ja net bestreiten, doch der Preis.....sorry aber die  

Des 6.6 is eins der schönsten Bikes die ich je gesehen hab, aber wenn ichs mal mit was deutschem vergleich glei mal 500 Flocken teurer.......


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> , aber wenn ichs mal mit was deutschem vergleich glei mal 500 Flocken teurer.......



dann nenn mir mal einen deutschen Hersteller mit VPP system    ...dass´s teuer ist steht außer Frage, aber es ist auch ultrageil...alternativ könnt er sich das Santa Cruz Blur 4X angucken...billiger und weniger Federweg


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dann nenn mir mal einen deutschen Hersteller mit VPP system    ...dass´s teuer ist steht außer Frage, aber es ist auch ultrageil...alternativ könnt er sich das Santa Cruz Blur 4X angucken...billiger und weniger Federweg




weiss zwar net was an nem VPP so viel geiler is als an nem gut konstruierten 4 Gelenker, aber lassen wir das.

Blur 4 x is ne Maßnahme!


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

uh das blur 4X gefällt mir aber vom aussehen her gar net...sieht so XC mässig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> uh das blur 4X gefällt mir aber vom aussehen her gar net...sieht so XC mässig aus


hast auch richtig geguckt?? da gibt´s 3 verschiedene Blur´s....auch XC Versionen

wie wär´s mit sowas






oder sowas





oder soiwas





oder


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der preis ist leider schon heavy, habe mir aber auch kein komplettes bike gekauft, sonder step by step aufgerüstet.


Davon halte ich für meinen Teil garnix von, vorallem nicht um damit Geld zu sparen. Am Ende gibst du mehr aus weil die alten Teile ungenutzt rumliegen. Verkaufen bringt da seltenst das was sie noch wert sind. Lieber noch nen Monatsgehalt warten und dann gleich das größere Modell nehmen...

Ich kann mit meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nur sagen: Nicht bei der Gabel sparen...
Gruß!

nico

_Nachtrag:_ Und auf jeden Fall auf nen durchgehendes Sattelrohr achten. Ist beim Enduro zwar nicht gegeben, aber ich fande das Rad toll...


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

Wenn der Th schon Morewood ins Spiel bringt:

Und mein Favorit......


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hast auch richtig geguckt?? da gibt´s 3 verschiedene Blur´s....auch XC Versionen
> 
> wie wär´s mit sowas
> 
> ...


die beiden gefallen mir  wie siehts preislich aus?


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Th schon Morewood ins Spiel bringt:
> 
> Und mein Favorit......


jo das ufo is schon der hit...aber preislich definitiv nicht meine rille


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo das ufo is schon der hit...aber preislich definitiv nicht meine rille



Mach mal ne Preisansage....


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal ne Preisansage....


hängt von vielen faktoren ab  am liebsten wär mir bis max 1800 eur als komplettbike...dann würd ich nämlich ruhigen gewissens mein wölfchen behalten


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

also vom design her gefällt mir dieses hier noch sehr gut




aber preislich (knapp 5000 euronen  ) dann doch etwas übertrieben


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hängt von vielen faktoren ab  am liebsten wär mir bis max 1800 eur als komplettbike...dann würd ich nämlich ruhigen gewissens mein wölfchen behalten



Lass mich ehrlich sein......lass es und spar ein wenig.....

Wenn echt auf dauer ernsthaft fahren willst, dann haste an was billigem keinen Spaß.
Kollege hat sich grad für 2,6 k ein UFO zusammenstellen lassen.........Onlineshop halt aber was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich ehrlich sein......lass es und spar ein wenig.....
> 
> Wenn echt auf dauer ernsthaft fahren willst, dann haste an was billigem keinen Spaß.
> Kollege hat sich grad für 2,6 k ein UFO zusammenstellen lassen.........Onlineshop halt aber was solls.


hm, um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich ja die kohle für was teureres, hab mir aber irgendwo ne mentale grenze gesetzt...so sind wir banker halt  
bin ja mit meinem low budget wölfchen auch bislang gut gefahren (wortspiel *g*)


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich ja die kohle für was teureres, hab mir aber irgendwo ne mentale grenze gesetzt...so sind wir banker halt
> bin ja mit meinem low budget wölfchen auch bislang gut gefahren (wortspiel *g*)



Da muss man dann eher etwas Volkswirtschaftlich denken nicht so sehr Betriebswirtschaftlich....

Hast ja schon recht, aber wie gesagt an was gscheitem haste auf dauer mehr spaß


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder soiwas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*sehr sehr geil      ich glaub ich hab mich grad verliebt  

Was kostet sowas und vor allem was ist denn Ironhorse   Nie gehört 


@ Strandi:  Ich würd dir vorschlagen was aufzubaun und Teile günstig bei Ebay zu besorgen. Mann muss da halt bissl die Augen aufmachen, hab bisher fast nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.
Anders könnt ich meine Bikes auch nicht finanzieren  *


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

uiui...das hier is doch mal was
http://www.downcycles.com/store/2005-iron-horse-yakuza-kumicho-p-238.html
weiss einer was versand/zoll aus amerika ausmacht?


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

hier noch was






Sam Hill fährt für Iron Horse  

Devinci

was´n mir Foes


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

rechen mal mit´m Zoll, dass du dann den Preis in Euro zahlst was´s in USA in Dollar kostet...so war´s bei nem Kumpel der sich ne Gabel geholt hat! Aber trotzdem um einiges billiger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> rechen mal mit´m Zoll, dass du dann den Preis in Euro zahlst was´s in USA in Dollar kostet...so war´s bei nem Kumpel der sich ne Gabel geholt hat! Aber trotzdem um einiges billiger....


goil  das ironhorse was ich gepostet hab...1500 euronen...das geht doch


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> goil  das ironhorse was ich gepostet hab...1500 euronen...das geht doch



*Das hat ne Stance Kingpin drin  die soll Mist sein  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147857

Was willst du mit ner Doppelbrücke ?*


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das hat ne Stance Kingpin drin  die soll Mist sein
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147857
> 
> Was willst du mit ner Doppelbrücke ?*


uff das hört sich ja echt net gut an  
doppelbrücke is eigentlich auch net unbedingt 1. wahl...aber bei meinem gewicht vielleicht doch ganz gut


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*Ham die das Iron Horse mit der 66 nicht ???

Das schaut wesentlich geeigneter für deinen Zweck aus  *


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ham die das Iron Horse mit der 66 nicht ???
> 
> Das schaut wesentlich geeigneter für deinen Zweck aus  *


doch, kostet aber 4400 USD  

preislich wäre das hier noch an der grenze...
http://www.downcycles.com/store/2006-iron-horse-7point3-p-319.html


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> @ Strandi:  Ich würd dir vorschlagen was aufzubaun und Teile günstig bei Ebay zu besorgen. Mann muss da halt bissl die Augen aufmachen, hab bisher fast nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.
> Anders könnt ich meine Bikes auch nicht finanzieren  [/FONT][/B]



tja wenn ich nen bastel-bumble vor ort hätte wär das ne tolle idee...aber so technisch unbegabt wie ich bin wird das nix


----------



## Didgi (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> doch, kostet aber 4400 USD
> 
> preislich wäre das hier noch an der grenze...
> http://www.downcycles.com/store/2006-iron-horse-7point3-p-319.html



Wie gesagt, nimm ein 2006er Kona Stinky und werd glücklich  Da bekommst du meiner Meinung auch wesentlich mehr für dein Geld als z.B. bei dem Ironhorse da oben.

Daniel


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble
Was kostet sowas und vor allem was ist denn Ironhorse :confused:  Nie gehört :rolleyes:


QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ironhorse kommt aus Amerika! Sam Hill fährt mit dem Downhiller im World-Cup ganz vorne mit  http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/
> 
> @ Strandi: Bei Ironhorse könntest Du halt Probleme mit Ersatzteilen haben, da die meines Wissens in D (noch) keinen Vertrieb haben! Wie das allerdings in DK ist, weiß ich net.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, nimm ein 2006er Kona Stinky und werd glücklich  Da bekommst du meiner Meinung auch wesentlich mehr für dein Geld als z.B. bei dem Ironhorse da oben.
> 
> Daniel



 Das denk ich aber net! Jetzt ohne Dich zu verletzen, aber das Iron Horse hat warscheinlich mehr Potential! Alleine deshalb, weil es einen art VPP-Hinterbau hat!

Gruß


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Strandi: Bei Ironhorse könntest Du halt Probleme mit Ersatzteilen haben, da die meines Wissens in D (noch) keinen Vertrieb haben! Wie das allerdings in DK ist, weiß ich net.


dann gibbet das in dk erst recht net  hier gibts ja noch net mal n vertrieb für marzocchi  
wobei ich am WE jemanden gesehen hab mit nem ironhorse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*Hier gibts nen Iron Horse bei Ebay mit 8 Millionen Fotos  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Iron-Horse-Sunda...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schaut verarbeitungstechnisch sehr fein aus das Teil  *


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*da hättest du  noch 30 minuten Zeit:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/cheetah-MFR03-Freerider_W0QQitemZ8803403161QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier gibts nen Iron Horse bei Ebay mit 8 Millionen Fotos
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Iron-Horse-Sunda...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schaut verarbeitungstechnisch sehr fein aus das Teil  *



Ich glaube, da sollte ich mitbieten, und mein Yeti verkaufen!


----------



## bikeburnz (8. Mai 2006)

die iron horse(s) waren vor ein paar ausgaben mal in der rider im test..damals waren nur so ami-böcke drin.. sehen aber geil aus


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*oder nen echten Klassiker:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ACT-Firestarter-...805963187QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*Optisch zwar ne Schande, aber du willst ja was günstiges  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Ruckus-Rahmen...239508963QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *oder nen echten Klassiker:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ACT-Firestarter-...805963187QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


boah bumble ich suche n wendiges bike mit net all zu viel federweg


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*Falls du doch die 20 KG Marke knacken willst  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-M-Pire-S...240199444QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

So mal zurück zum Thema dieses Threads

here it is:

Mein CHAMELEON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

*Das Cheetah iss für 1676 weggegangen    mit Rohloff  *


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> So mal zurück zum Thema dieses Threads
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Mein CHAMELEON



*Bis auf die weissen Felgen sehr geil  *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. Mai 2006)

Sehr gelungen TH  Sieht echt geil aus! 

Aber beim Touren würde ich mit der Sattelneigung extreme Kreuzschmerzen bekommen!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Bis auf die weissen Felgen sehr geil  *



Gerade die Felgen finde ich optisch in dem Bike sau geil!


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Bis auf die weissen Felgen sehr geil  *




was hast du gegen meine weißen Felgen   ...was meinst was mich das nerven gekostet hat bis ich endlich weiße Felgen hatte  ...und jetzt kommst du so  ...wollte eigentlich die weißen Syncros Felgen, sind aber momentan nicht lieferbar und das waren die einzigen die ich bekommen konnte!

@Yeti
jo Sattel wird noch tourentauglich eingestellt....


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die Felgen finde ich optisch in dem Bike sau geil!




DANKE...einer versteht mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du gegen meine weißen Felgen   ...was meinst was mich das nerven gekostet hat bis ich endlich weiße Felgen hatte  ...und jetzt kommst du so  ...wollte eigentlich die weißen Syncros Felgen, sind aber momentan nicht lieferbar und das waren die einzigen die ich bekommen konnte!
> 
> @Yeti
> jo Sattel wird noch tourentauglich eingestellt....



*Die Syncros Felgen hatte ich schon vor 4 Wochen bei der Radkiste in der Hand -->  unglaublich teuer aber auch sehr schön  

Naja das mit den Felgen iss halt Geschmacksache  *


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Syncros Felgen hatte ich schon vor 4 Wochen bei der Radkiste in der Hand -->  unglaublich teuer aber auch sehr schön
> 
> Naja das mit den Felgen iss halt Geschmacksache  *



aaaaaaaaaaaaargh nee oder   diese DPS 32??? was haben die gekostet?? wo ist die Radkiste?? ich glaub ich speich nochmal um


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

hm hab grad mal überschlagen. ein lecker bike selbst zusammengestellt würd ich locker auf 3000 euronen kommen  da muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen...


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaargh nee oder   diese DPS 32??? was haben die gekostet?? wo ist die Radkiste?? ich glaub ich speich nochmal um



http://www.fahrradkiste.de/index.php?mode=home

*

ich glaub die wollten 75 Euro oder so  

Keine Ahnung ob die DPS 32 hies   *


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm hab grad mal überschlagen. ein lecker bike selbst zusammengestellt würd ich locker auf 3000 euronen kommen



*erklär mal wie du da auf 3000 Euro kommst  

wenn man vernünftig auswählt und nicht grade die Neuheiten kauft, braucht man mit Sicherheit nicht so viel auszugeben.*


----------



## bikeburnz (8. Mai 2006)

nice bike th..müsstest noch ne weiße marzocchi und weiße mäntel für die räder haben


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> nice bike th..müsstest noch ne weiße marzocchi und weiße mäntel für die räder haben




ich glaub das wäre etwas zu viel des Guten  

@Bumble
im Onlineshop stehen die Syncros aber net, oder? ich finde die nicht  


@Strandi
Jo, wenn du alles neu kaufst sicherlich...dann vlt 10-20%  runter handeln!
denk mit Gabel+Rahmen bist bei ~2000

wie wär´s eigentlich mit´m Bullit??bekommst bestimmt noch irgendwo für 1200


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *erklär mal wie du da auf 3000 Euro kommst
> 
> wenn man vernünftig auswählt und nicht grade die Neuheiten kauft, braucht man mit Sicherheit nicht so viel auszugeben.*


rahmen (nicolai ufo st) 1500 eur
gabel 66 600 eur
bremsen 300 eur
laufräder 300 eur
kurbel etc 300 eur


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen (nicolai ufo st) 1500 eur
> gabel 66 600 eur


ein Ufo   ....hmmmm.....ok, dachte du wolltest eher etwas Freeridelastiger  

sag mal bescheid wenn du was bestellst! Ne 66 hättest du für 450 haben können...jetzt ist´se weg!


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ein Ufo   ....hmmmm.....ok, dachte du wolltest eher etwas Freeridelastiger
> 
> sag mal bescheid wenn du was bestellst! Ne 66 hättest du für 450 haben können...jetzt ist´se weg!


das ufo st ist freeride pur  
http://www.nicolai.net/dsk/modellauswahl/ufo-st.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das ufo st ist freeride pur
> http://www.nicolai.net/dsk/modellauswahl/ufo-st.html




ok, hab das nicht gesehen, dass´s ein ST gibt  .... ich kannte nur das DS.....dann kauf mal schön!!! 

ich mag Nicolai net....iss aber wurschd, weil´s niemand interessiert


----------



## proclimber (9. Mai 2006)

moin! hab noch was, strandi:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2005-Yeti-ASX-Ra...itemZ7237213120QQcategoryZ81681QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/2005-MOREWOOD-SH...itemZ7203128898QQcategoryZ81681QQcmdZViewItem


verkäufer kannste auch so kontaktieren, macht gute preise. da hab ich mein huckster her...viiiiiiiiel gespart


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Cheetah iss für 1676 weggegangen    mit Rohloff  *


Ich dachte von der Firma seist du geheilt?! 



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag Nicolai net....iss aber wurschd, weil´s niemand interessiert


Stimmt...


----------



## Mjöllnir (9. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag Nicolai net....iss aber wurschd, weil´s niemand interessiert




äh ja


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> äh ja


danke


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> So mal zurück zum Thema dieses Threads
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Mein CHAMELEON



sehr schön, nur die häßlichen maxxis schlappen mit dem roten streifen würde ich durch schwarze reifen ersetzen


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> moin! hab noch was, strandi:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2005-Yeti-ASX-Ra...itemZ7237213120QQcategoryZ81681QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2005-MOREWOOD-SH...itemZ7203128898QQcategoryZ81681QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


das asx hat n kumpel von mir grad aufgebaut...mit fox 36  freerider um die 15 kg...muss ihn mal fragen was er mir fürn preis machen kann


----------



## Mjöllnir (9. Mai 2006)

@TH Sehr schönes Santa, blos entfern wenn möglich noch die Cantisockel. Was is mit deinem anderen HT? Zerissen?


----------



## Bumble (9. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte von der Firma seist du geheilt?!
> 
> 
> Stimmt...



*Ich schon, wollt halt dem Strandi was Gutes tun  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich schon, wollt halt dem Strandi was Gutes tun  *


danke bumble...ich weiss es zu schätzen


----------



## THBiker (10. Mai 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> @TH Sehr schönes Santa, blos entfern wenn möglich noch die Cantisockel. Was is mit deinem anderen HT? Zerissen?




jooooooooo    

@speedbullit
die hatte ich noch zu Hause, bzw von´nem Kumpel bekommen und fahr die erstmal runter....die neuen Maxis sind ja ohne Streifen...hab ich gehört

@Mjöllnir
die Cantisockel kommen ab, sobald ich diese Zugführungen von Hope hab


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

noch was schönes entdeckt...
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/BigHit_1.htm
die variante für 1900 dürfte doch was sein, oder?


----------



## Didgi (10. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> noch was schönes entdeckt...
> http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/BigHit_1.htm
> die variante für 1900 dürfte doch was sein, oder?



Also bevor du dir ein Big Hit kaufst (was sicherlich kein schlechtes bike ist), kauf dir lieber ein 2006er Kona Stinky. Wie gesagt, hab meins für 1889 bekommen.  Da haste wenigstens die möglichkeit den Sattel ganz raus zu ziehen bzw. ganz zu versenken. Ich denk das wird für dich ein wichtiger Punkt sein wenn du dir auch noch dir FR-Touren Option offen halten willst. Zudem ist das Stinky einfach das geilere und schönere bike  Ist halt meine Meinung. 

Daniel


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Also bevor du dir ein Big Hit kaufst (was sicherlich kein schlechtes bike ist), kauf dir lieber ein 2006er Kona Stinky. Wie gesagt, hab meins für 1889 bekommen.  Da haste wenigstens die möglichkeit den Sattel ganz raus zu ziehen bzw. ganz zu versenken. Ich denk das wird für dich ein wichtiger Punkt sein wenn du dir auch noch dir FR-Touren Option offen halten willst. Zudem ist das Stinky einfach das geilere und schönere bike  Ist halt meine Meinung.
> 
> Daniel



Da hat er recht


----------



## THBiker (10. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Also bevor du dir ein Big Hit kaufst (was sicherlich kein schlechtes bike ist), kauf dir lieber ein 2006er Kona Stinky. Wie gesagt, hab meins für 1889 bekommen.  Da haste wenigstens die möglichkeit den Sattel ganz raus zu ziehen bzw. ganz zu versenken. Ich denk das wird für dich ein wichtiger Punkt sein wenn du dir auch noch dir FR-Touren Option offen halten willst. Zudem ist das Stinky einfach das geilere und schönere bike  Ist halt meine Meinung.
> 
> Daniel


Klar, kann dich verstehen, dass jeder sein Bike promoted, sonst hätt man´s ja nicht gekauft! Ich denk jedoch, dass´n Stinky sehr schwer ist! Wie´s im Vgl zu´nem Big Hit ausschaut weiß ich aber auch nicht , das Big Hit hat meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall den besseren Hinterbau (4-Gelenker)die (alten) Stinkys sind ja abgestützte Eingelenker. Sattelversenkbarkeit ist ja fast kein Thema mehr seit´s Teleskopsattelstützen gibt!
Aber schön ist das Stinky schonda kann ich nicht widersprechen!

Da fällt mir einein altes RM Switch mit 152mm..wäre doch auch was  und sollte auch günstig zu haben sein!

ach und von Alutech gibt´s auch ein Dirt Fullykannst ja mal gucken

Und was´n mit´m Bullit???

NOX soll auch ganz gute/schöne Bikes bauen.da gibt´s auch was für jeden Bereich!

oder ein  Giant Faith (heißt´s glaub ich) sollen wohl etwas preiswerter sein und sehr gut funktionieren! 

ach und Tomac hat´nen DH´ler, ich glaub den bekommst bei Jehle nachgeschmissen.warum..  musst dir mal angucken Moab heißt der glaub ich!

Yeti ASX bekommst du auch für ~1700-1800´s

oder das Canyon Torque .es gibt doch so viele schöne, gute Bikes   du musst dich nur entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder das Canyon Torque .



Das is mal ne Idee. Da bekommste was gescheits fürs geld.

Hier noch was günstiges Handmade in Germany --> http://www.richi-engineering.de/bike/thorhammer_tech.htm


----------



## Didgi (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kann dich verstehen, dass jeder sein Bike promoted, sonst hätt man´s ja nicht gekauft! Ich denk jedoch, dass´n Stinky sehr schwer ist! Wie´s im Vgl zu´nem Big Hit ausschaut weiß ich aber auch nicht , das Big Hit hat meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall den besseren Hinterbau (4-Gelenker)die (alten) Stinkys sind ja abgestützte Eingelenker. Sattelversenkbarkeit ist ja fast kein Thema mehr seit´s Teleskopsattelstützen gibt!
> Aber schön ist das Stinky schonda kann ich nicht widersprechen!
> 
> Da fällt mir einein altes RM Switch mit 152mm..wäre doch auch was  und sollte auch günstig zu haben sein!
> ...



Ähm, naja, ich will hier nicht mein bike promoten. Was hab ich denn davon? Meinste Kona gibt mir dafür Geld wenn ich meinen Freunden erzähl das es ein geiles bike ist? Naja, schön wärs schon, so isses aber net!

Zum Thema Gewicht:
Du willst mir wirklich erzählen das ein Stinky schwerer ist als ein Biggy? Das glaubste doch wohl selbst net. Die geben sich wahrscheinlich garnix in Sachen Gewicht.

Ich wollte Strandi blos etwas von meinem bike erzählen, und ihm nen Tip geben (Sattelstütze) auf was er vorm bike-Kauf achten sollte, und worüber er sich im Vorfeld Gedanken machen sollte. Mir z.B. war die Sache mit vollversenkbarer Sattelstütze vor dem Kauf des neuen bikes sehr wichtig, und auch ein entscheidendes Kauf-Kriterium.

Naja, egal.

@ Strandi

Ich wollte dir nur behilflich sein, und dir von meinem bike berichten, damit du von einem der ein 2006er Stinky fährt, Details aus direkter Quelle erfährst. Letztendlich entscheidest du, kauf was dir gefällt und was dir am besten zuspricht.


----------



## Didgi (10. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er recht



Danke


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Strandi
> 
> Ich wollte dir nur behilflich sein, und dir von meinem bike berichten, damit du von einem der ein 2006er Stinky fährt, Details aus direkter Quelle erfährst. Letztendlich entscheidest du, kauf was dir gefällt und was dir am besten zuspricht.


jo das weiss ich und weiss es zu schätzen  nehme gerne von allen hinweise an


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

*Hey Strandi,
irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl du weisst noch garnet so recht was du überhaupt willst  

Kann das sein ?

Erst ein Dual-Fully mit 120mm und jetzt kommst du mit nem Big Hit   Unterschiedlicher gehts kaum.
Umreiß doch nochmal kurz den Einsatzzweck des Bikes, was haste damit alles vor ?*


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hey Strandi,
> irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl du weisst noch garnet so recht was du überhaupt willst
> 
> Kann das sein ?
> ...


hehe son büschen recht haste ja  
eigentlich sollte das ne eierlegende wollmilchsau sein. schön wendig und schnell für die dänischen DH rennen und stabil genug um in schweden 3 meter zu droppen und es so richtig krachen zu lassen  
falls ich mal wieder in die pfalz komme sollte ich damit auch irgendwie den ecki hochkommen...aber n kleines kettenblatt kann ich dann ja noch montieren


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe son büschen recht haste ja
> eigentlich sollte das ne eierlegende wollmilchsau sein. schön wendig und schnell für die dänischen DH rennen und stabil genug um in schweden 3 meter zu droppen und es so richtig krachen zu lassen
> falls ich mal wieder in die pfalz komme sollte ich damit auch irgendwie den ecki hochkommen...aber n kleines kettenblatt kann ich dann ja noch montieren



*Dann würd ich das Big Hit mal aus der Liste streichen.

Das weisse Iron Horse oder das Yeti ASX würde da vernünftig aufgebaut wohl am besten passen.  

Ein gebrauchter Rahmen kommt nicht in Frage ??? *


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Dann würd ich das Big Hit mal aus der Liste streichen.
> 
> Das weisse Iron Horse oder das Yeti ASX würde da vernünftig aufgebaut wohl am besten passen.
> 
> Ein gebrauchter Rahmen kommt nicht in Frage ??? *


Also ich würde von Marken bei denen man keinen Laden vor Ort hat die Finger lassen. Gibt nur Ärger im Garantiefall...


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Dann würd ich das Big Hit mal aus der Liste streichen.
> 
> Das weisse Iron Horse oder das Yeti ASX würde da vernünftig aufgebaut wohl am besten passen.
> 
> Ein gebrauchter Rahmen kommt nicht in Frage ??? *


white horse gibts sogar in DK  EK-Preis 2500 EUR  weiss net ob ich es tatsächlich zum EK kriegen würde...wär aber auf jeden fall ne geile kiste  gebrauchte rahmen wollte ich eigentlich net...


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde von Marken bei denen man keinen Laden vor Ort hat die Finger lassen. Gibt nur Ärger im Garantiefall...



*Bei welcher Marke haste denn nen Laden vor Ort ?  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin13 (10. Mai 2006)

wie wäre es mit einem sx trail? knapp 170mm federweg, sehr wendig und sehr leicht aufzubauen...mit den richtigen teilen kommst du da auf knapp 17kg. wäre sogar auf deutschen dh rennen ausreichend! tourentauglich allemal, läßt sich spielerisch steuern und der viergelenker arbeitet unaufällig gut (keinerlei bremsstempeln). dazu kommt das eine große firma hinten dran steht die kulantz und kundenservice groß schreibt
viel erfolg
benjamin


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

*Beim SX-Trail wär dann wohl der Preis der limitierende Faktor  *


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei welcher Marke haste denn nen Laden vor Ort ?  *


Bei mir z.B. Nicolai, Stevens, Cube.
Ich Frankenthal Rocky und Specialized.
Wenn man erst noch 100km bis zu nem Laden fahren muss der eine exotische Marke führt finde ich das nicht sinnvoll ein solches Rad zu kaufen.


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Beim SX-Trail wär dann wohl der Preis der limitierende Faktor  *


ausserdem find ich die geometrie irgendwie hässlich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

Bein Yeti asx könnt ich Dir ja dann noch ein paar Infos geben!


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir z.B. Nicolai, Stevens, Cube.
> Ich Frankenthal Rocky und Specialized.
> Wenn man erst noch 100km bis zu nem Laden fahren muss der eine exotische Marke führt finde ich das nicht sinnvoll ein solches Rad zu kaufen.



*Ein cooler und kulanter Online Händler wär mir wesentlich lieber als ein Händler um die Ecke der sich bei nem Garantiefall quer stellt.

Hattest du schon Probs mit deinem Nicolai , bzw. Gebrauch von der Garantie machen müssen ???

By the Way:

Hab jetzt endlich Ersatz für meinen defekten Gustl-Hebel gefunden  

Baujahr 1997 und nagelneu  , bin am überlegen ob ich ihn nicht eventuell doch in die Vitrine lege  







Zum Preis sag ich besser nix  *


----------



## eL (10. Mai 2006)

los sag schon bumble.... was kost diese schönheit?


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> los sag schon bumble.... was kost diese schönheit?



*nen Fuffy    

und JA Euro, nicht DM  *


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein cooler und kulanter Online Händler wär mir wesentlich lieber als ein Händler um die Ecke der sich bei nem Garantiefall quer stellt.
> 
> Hattest du schon Probs mit deinem Nicolai , bzw. Gebrauch von der Garantie machen müssen ???*


Coolness und Kulanz sind nicht den Onlineshops vorbehalten...

Ich hatte zwar noch keine Probleme mit dem Nicolai in Sachen Garantie, aber ich kenne die richtigen Leute die schon so einiges bei Nicolai auf Garantie gemacht bekommen haben. Ich sage nur BMXTB mit 90° abgekantetem Unterrohr...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Coolness und Kulanz sind nicht den Onlineshops vorbehalten...
> 
> Ich hatte zwar noch keine Probleme mit dem Nicolai in Sachen Garantie, aber ich kenne die richtigen Leute die schon so einiges bei Nicolai auf Garantie gemacht bekommen haben. Ich sage nur BMXTB mit 90° abgekantetem Unterrohr...
> Gruß!
> ...



*Wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ein Händler um die Ecke noch lang kein Garant für ne reibungslose Abwicklung im Garantiefall ist.  

Und ein tolles Produkt Made in Germany noch lang kein Garant für ne vernünftige Qualität , aber das ist ein anderes Thema  *


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2006)

hey strandi


wie wär´s mit Dreidoppel Gott   ....da sollte der Federweg reichen  


@Didgi
fühl dich doch net gleich persönlich angegriffen  .....außerdemm wär´s ja schlimm, wenn nicht jeder sein Bike gut finden würde! Warum hat man´s sonst gekauft!


----------



## Mjöllnir (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi
> 
> 
> wie wär´s mit Dreidoppel Gott   ....da sollte der Federweg reichen



Karpiel is manchmal auch ganz günstig zu haben....


----------



## Didgi (12. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi
> 
> 
> wie wär´s mit Dreidoppel Gott   ....da sollte der Federweg reichen
> ...



Ich fühl mich nicht persönlich angegriffen, ich wollte das nur mal klarstellen  

Schreib mir mal ne PM wegen den Aktion am 28.5 Das würd mich schon interessieren

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

was damit Strandi??


----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2006)

schönes teil  
diese variante würde sogar noch besser passen  




aber die gabel will ich net haben  preislich mit 2000 eur aber gut dabei  
werd mich aber eventuell für dieses bike entscheiden:




krieg es hier in dk zum EK preis + mwst...sind aber auch 2500 eur  
aber vielleicht wird es ja doch das ufo st...wer weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

ja das mit der SC hat ich zu spät gesehen  

Nimm das Iron Horse   gefällt mir gut!

das schon gesehen??


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

http://www.commencal.com/bike/2006/mtb/index_en.htm


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

find ich auch schick...und preiswert


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)




----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> find ich auch schick...und preiswert



hat was...aber eher kein slopestylebike


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

heute gabs den hier  




XC mit fullface suckt...passt auch besser zu meinem lycra und den clickschuhen


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heute gabs den hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm...da gibt´s schönere find ich....die Farbe mein ich! Aber Geschmacksache   Glückwunsch ...jetz bist ja dann´n richtiger CC´ler! wann ist´s 1. CC Rennen


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hm...da gibt´s schönere find ich....die Farbe mein ich! Aber Geschmacksache   Glückwunsch ...jetz bist ja dann´n richtiger CC´ler! wann ist´s 1. CC Rennen


jo farbe is net der knaller...aber es war schwer genug einen helm zu finden der mir passte  und da ich ja eh net sooo oft XC fahre habe ich mehr auf den preis (67 EUR) als auf die farbe geachtet  dort gabs richtig fesche teile, aber 150 EUR fand ich doch geldverschwendung  
mal schauen mit dem rennen...trainiere ja noch für meine revanche an bodo


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen mit dem rennen...trainiere ja noch für meine revanche an bodo



Bodo iss doch´n Friiiiiiiiiiiieeeeraider der fährt kein CC


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Mai 2006)

strandi kauf dir n specialized enduro..das ding macht alles mit.. drops, tricks, trails, nur fetter DH wird schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> strandi kauf dir n specialized enduro..das ding macht alles mit.. drops, tricks, trails, nur fetter DH wird schwer...




Das SX Trail ist doch auch für die meistens deutschen (und dann wohl auch dänische  ) DH´s ausreichend, oder?


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Mai 2006)

nunja meins hat mittlerweile sx trail ausstattung, aber wildbad macht damit keinen spaß


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> nunja meins hat mittlerweile sx trail ausstattung, aber wildbad macht damit keinen spaß




aber 3cm weniger FW , oder


----------



## proclimber (14. Mai 2006)

wesshalb sollte der DH in WB mitm SX keinen Spass machen????? im AMI Land reißen die Jungs mit dem Bike fette Drops..... schaut doch mal im ROAM nach....als aktuelles Bsp. *achselzucken* 
also am FW kanns def. net liegen. ich bin mit meinem Coiler damals auch sauber in WB runtergekommen und hatte nur 130mm....


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

also ich bin ja ein wenig in das ironhorse verliebt  
150 vorne und 180 hinten...das dürfte genug sein glaub ich...immerhin wesentlich mehr als mein wölfchen hat


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> wesshalb sollte der DH in WB mitm SX keinen Spass machen????? im AMI Land reißen die Jungs mit dem Bike fette Drops..... schaut doch mal im ROAM nach....als aktuelles Bsp. *achselzucken*
> also am FW kanns def. net liegen. ich bin mit meinem Coiler damals auch sauber in WB runtergekommen und hatte nur 130mm....




nunja, ich denke das liegt immer noch ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik   ....und ich glaub, dass sich die wenigstens mit den Pro´s aus´n Vids mssen können  ... will ja keinem zu Nahe treten!


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, ich denke das liegt immer noch ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik   ....und ich glaub, dass sich die wenigstens mit den Pro´s aus´n Vids mssen können  ... will ja keinem zu Nahe treten!


also hör mal...


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also hör mal...



      tschuldigung mein Meister   
  

Hab mir jetzt aber sagen lassen dass vorne etwas mehr FW als hinten besser ist....

hab mich ja in das verliebt  mit´ner 66 drin (oder mal gucken was nächstes jahr so kommt)...aber nicht in der Farbe


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

zurück zum Thema


grad bestellt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt aber sagen lassen dass vorne etwas mehr FW als hinten besser ist....
> 
> hab mich ja in das verliebt  mit´ner 66 drin (oder mal gucken was nächstes jahr so kommt)...aber nicht in der Farbe


na gut verziehen   
hm vielleicht hab ich die 7" auch falsch umgerechnet...kann ja auch sein  aber haben die meisten bikes net hinten mehr federweg als vorne  macht doch auch sinn oder? ich mein dat vorderrad kann man einfacher entlasten als das hinterrad...
das intense sieht auch nett aus


----------



## proclimber (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> zurück zum Thema
> 
> 
> grad bestellt:



... ... schon 3 mal geschaut    45min..aber coole aufnahmen!

z.Thema Fahrtechnik...da wirst du wohl recht haben


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

Hab´s mir von jemadem sagen lassen der sich wohl damit auskennt  ....vorne verschlägt dir´s schnelll mal das Vorderrad beim DH...wenn du aber mal drüber bist kommt das Heck schon irgendwie nach und du nutzt auch noch deine Beine als Federweg....irgendwo auch logisch!!! aber wissen tue ich´s auch net  ...am besten ausgewogen 170/170


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ... ... schon 3 mal geschaut    45min..aber coole aufnahmen!
> 
> z.Thema Fahrtechnik...da wirst du wohl recht haben




ne gerippte Version? oder warst du in Kreuznach auf der Premiere?


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> vorne verschlägt dir´s schnelll mal das Vorderrad beim DH...


hab ich grad gestern ausprobiert  da hätten aber auch 200mm nix genützt   
aber deine begründung hört sich auch irgendwie logisch an  na egal...fahrtechnik ersetzt federweg


----------



## proclimber (14. Mai 2006)

original version...schon monate vorher bestellt und gestern gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> original version...schon monate vorher bestellt und gestern gekommen!




ok...naja hoff meine kommt dann auch die woche


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Mai 2006)

will auch sehen...


----------



## proclimber (15. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Diese Woche müsste die hier kommen, vorne und hinten:


----------



## KrossChris (15. Mai 2006)

oh, die will ich auch. aber im moment komm ich aus lerntechnischen gründen eh net groß zum biken. aber wenn ich dann mal fertig bin kauf ich mir eh was neues.


----------



## eL (15. Mai 2006)

sehr sehr gute wahl.

dazu kann ich die grünen schweizstopp beläge nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## proclimber (16. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sehr sehr gute wahl.
> 
> dazu kann ich die grünen schweizstopp beläge nur wärmstens empfehlen



ok..danke!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

Gerade eben im Laufladen in KL erstanden...
Wirklich krasser Unterschied zu meinen alten Schuhen. Auf der Videobandanalyse konnte ich dann auch den vermutlichen Grund sehen, warum ich nach 60min Probleme mit den Knöcheln bekomme. Die Knöchel klappen gut nach innen weg... 

Die Farbe ist auf dem Bild aber etwas verfälscht. Der Schuh ist eher in ein Orange getaucht...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die Farbe ist auf dem Bild aber etwas verfälscht. Der Schuh ist eher in ein Orange getaucht...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



*Vom Foto her `n geiler Erkan & Stefan-Look  

Fehlt nur noch der Adidas Trainer und das Handtuch um die Schulter  *


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Vom Foto her `n geiler Erkan & Stefan-Look
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der Adidas Trainer und das Handtuch um die Schulter  *


 der war gut


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Mai 2006)

muhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (16. Juni 2006)

*fred mal wieder rauskram*

mein decathlon reloaded hat neue schlappen gekriegt  





passend zu den schlappen auf dem wölfchen (tioga factory dh)  
warum breche ich mir eigentlich immer fast die finger beim reifen montieren 
hab leider eben gesehen das die hinterradfelge ziemlich "verbremst" ist...felgenflanken sind gut eingekerbt...muss bald was neues her...


----------



## proclimber (18. Juni 2006)

hab auch was neues:




viel angenehmer als mein altes jacket


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

Hab auch was Neues...


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2006)

ich auch...abe shcon ne Woche


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

Habe eben in meinem Kaufwahn auch diverse Schrauben für meine Kettenführung erstanden. Die Drehteile sind auch schon in Autrag gegeben. Bald ists soweit... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

Passend für die WM bereits letzte Woche bestellt...






max. 115 dB


----------



## Deleted 26464 (19. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben in meinem Kaufwahn auch diverse Schrauben für meine Kettenführung erstanden. Die Drehteile sind auch schon in Autrag gegeben. Bald ists soweit...
> 
> nico



glaubst du, wer weis


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

waldmeissler schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst du, wer weis


LOL... jetzt unterbreche nicht den Produktionsprozess...   War ja immerhin 5 Tage schön hier....


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2006)

Mein neuester Stich:





Noch 1 Jahr Restgarantie, mit Dämpferpumpe für 98 Euronen inkl. Versand beim großen E gestochen!

Gruß
Der Swingermizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Swingermizer


oh man...nu wird mir einiges klar...von wegen kelme bikeunfall und so...ja ne is klar


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2006)

war ne gute Steilvorlage, gell??   

Gruß
Der Optimizer - hat eben noch ne Hayes HFX 9 fürs Hardtailchen gestochen...


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

*Da ich ja meine schönen Röckl DH Handschuhe bei 95 Grad leicht verformt habe  musste es jetzt was neues im Porno-Style sein:







   *


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Da ich ja meine schönen Röckl DH Handschuhe bei 95 Grad leicht verformt habe  musste es jetzt was neues im Porno-Style sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boah geil...hot wheels  am geilsten wär es noch mit flammenlook


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

kennt jemand von euch das trek session 7  
gefällt mir ja auch ganz gut...preis kenne ich net


----------



## Big_boned (21. Juni 2006)

@strandi

guck ma bei www.jehlebikes.de. Da isses grad im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juni 2006)

mir gefällt das trek auch gut...soll auch ganz gut sein laut tests..

bumble , die Handschuhe sind goil


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

rahmengrösse 45cm...passt da der kleine (178) strandinator drauf  
versandkosten nach dänemark 80 eur


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand von euch das trek session 7
> gefällt mir ja auch ganz gut...preis kenne ich net



*Für 2500 Euro bei Jehle ( nennt sich aber Session 77, keine Ahnung wo der Unterscheid ist ) sicher ein gutes Angebot und sogar ne Breakout Plus drin  
Die Bremsen sind glaub ich net so der Brüller, ansonsten sicher ne gute Wahl.*


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> rahmengrösse 45cm...passt da der kleine (178) strandinator drauf
> versandkosten nach dänemark 80 eur



*Ich würd das Ding auf jeden Fall probe fahren, sonst kann das in die Hose gehn mit der Größe.  *


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit Trek aus erster oder zweiter Hand? Bei mir beschränkt sich das nur darauf das der Lance Trek gefahren ist...


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

@Bumble jo die Hayes Bremsen gehen schon...hab die ja auch am Wölfchen...
das mit dem Probefahren is sone Sache...komme net alle Tage nach Ulm  muss mal schauen ob´s n trek händler gibt in kopenhagen...

@nico einer von den dänen hier wird von trek gesponsort...der sagt natürlich das dass geil is


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

hier gibts n testbericht...glaub aber der typ kifft  
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2275.htm


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

soll wohl recht gut aber auch schwer sein, wurde glaube ich mal in der rider getestet. da du ja nicht so der riese bist würde ich einen möglichst kleinen rahmen nehmen.


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> soll wohl recht gut aber auch schwer sein, wurde glaube ich mal in der rider getestet. da du ja nicht so der riese bist würde ich einen möglichst kleinen rahmen nehmen.


jo hab auch was von 19kg gelesen  aber bin ja momentan in richtiger xc ´er form...von daher kein thema  
rahmengrösse is halt das prob...gibbet in dem angebot nur in 44.5cm...mein wölfchen is 41cm...aber is ja auch n dualrahmen...ach bin so unentschlossen


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

*Mit der Bremse bin ich mir nicht sicher, da gibts ja verschiedene Ausführungen von Hayes, oder ?

Von jemandem der beei Jehle ein Kona erworben hat hab ich gehört, dass die verbaute Hayes der letzte Rotz sein soll.  
Kenn mich aber wie gesagt mit der Marke net so aus  

Achja: Hast schon rausgefunden worin sich Session 7 und Session 77 unterscheiden ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Mit der Bremse bin ich mir nicht sicher, da gibts ja verschiedene Ausführungen von Hayes, oder ?
> 
> Von jemandem der beei Jehle ein Kona erworben hat hab ich gehört, dass die verbaute Hayes der letzte Rotz sein soll.
> Kenn mich aber wie gesagt mit der Marke net so aus
> ...


das 7 scheint das einfachste der session reihe zu sein. dann kommt das 77 und dann das 10... http://www.trekbikes.com

hast recht...ich hab die hfx9...das sind die hfx mag...aber keine ahnung wo der unterschied is


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

das trek 7 ist wohl weniger gut ausgestattet

http://www.freeride-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=77780


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

ne andere möglichkeit wäre noch das hier...





1500eur für das set...dann hätte ich noch 1000 eur um parts nach meinem geschmack zu kaufen...also doch wieder doubletrack


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

und noch mehr

Trek Session 7 & 77
Session 7 & 77 sind weiterhin die Freerider fÃ¼r alle Einsatzbereiche. Beide Modelle sind mit den markanten Oversized Hinterbaulagern ausgerÃ¼stet und verbinden dies mit einer Geometrie, die von
von Freeride-Ikone Andrew Shandro persÃ¶nlich entwickelt wurde.

Das BIKE-Team hat das Session 77 schon in Kanada gestestet und war von der Mischung aus Wendigkeit, Laufruhe und Dropofreudigkeit begeistert. Das ideale Bikeparkbike. 

Wissenswertes:
â¢ Rocker Link Design abgestimmt fÃ¼r sanftes Federn mit extrem steifer HinterbaubrÃ¼cken-Konstruktion..
â¢ Durch die Positionierung des Hauptdrehpunkts schluckt der Hinterbau grÃ¶Ãte SchlÃ¤ge und erlaubt noch effizientes Pedalieren.
â¢ Optionale Bremsmoment-abstÃ¼tzung reduziert die BremseinflÃ¼sse auf das Hinterrad.
â¢ Oversize Kettenstreben maximieren die Steifigkeit am Hinterrad fÃ¼r optimales Handling. 
â¢ Optimierte Steifigkeit durch Gabeln mit DoppelbrÃ¼cken und Steckachsen.
â¢ Mehr StÃ¤rke und Belastbarkeit durch neu geformte Ober- und Unterrohre.
â¢ 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr ist im Vergleich zu Standard 11/8 Zoll Steuerrohren bis zu 50% stabiler und erlaubt den Einsatz von extrem steifen EinbrÃ¼ckengabeln mit allen Vorteilen im engen, verblockten GelÃ¤nde.
â¢ Beide 7 Zoll Session haben die gleiche Rahmen- und Hinterbau-plattform.
â¢ Bontrager LaufrÃ¤der sind schnell und einfach an alle Standards-(normale Achsen, Shimano Saint oder 20mm oversized Achsen) angepasst.
â¢ Auswechselbare Ausfallenden ermÃ¶glichen den Einsatz von 24â HinterrÃ¤dern und die Anpassung der Geometrie.
â¢ Massive 37mm Industrielager erlauben lÃ¤ngere Serviceintervalle und verschaffen durch die extreme Dimensionierung im Vergleich zu den Mitwettbewerbern dem Bike spÃ¼rbar zusÃ¤tzliche Seitensteifigkeit. 
â¢ Verglichen mit den groÃ dimensionierten Lagern f 
â¢ 7 Zoll Manitou SPV Federungstechnologie 
â¢ Made in Waterloo, Wisconsin, USA.
â¢ Angebotene Modelle: Session 7, Session 77.


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne andere möglichkeit wäre noch das hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Da wirst du aber die 20 KG Grenze knacken denk ich mal  *


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und noch mehr
> 
> Trek Session 7 & 77
> Session 7 & 77 sind weiterhin die Freerider für alle Einsatzbereiche. Beide Modelle sind mit den markanten Oversized Hinterbaulagern ausgerüstet und verbinden dies mit einer Geometrie, die von
> ...



hört sich ja sehr geil an  einziges problem die grösse  44,5cm is vielleicht n büschen happig...welche grösse hat denn dein bullit @sasch
wir sind doch relativ gleichgross, oder?


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

für 2500 gibbet auch das teil hier 




Stinky ltd.

Rahmen Kona Clump Aluminum, 7" Travel

Gabel MARZOCCHI 66 Light ETA 2006
170mm Federweg
20mm Steckachse

Dämpfer Fox Vanilla DHX 3.0

Schaltwerk Shimano Deore LX

Umwerfer Shimano Deore

Schalthebel Shimano Deore

Kurbelgarnitur TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer
TV Rockguard/36/24

Innenlager TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer

Zahnkranz Shimano CS-HG-50 11-32 9-speed

Bremsen Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 HD V8

Bremshebel Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 HD V8

Felgen Sun MTX-S

Naben vorn: KK Disc hinten: Shimano FH-M525 disc
front: KK Disc rear: Shimano FH-M525 disc  
Bereifung Maxxis Minion DH 26 x 2.5"

Pedale Kona Jackshit

Lenker TruVativ Hussefelt OS Riser

Vorbau TruVativ Hussefelt OS

Sattel WTB Pure V Comp

Sattelstütze TruVativ XR Double Clamp

Farbe Matt Black

verfügbare Größen 16.0"/40.6 cm (L)


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Das BIKE-Team...


Das hätte ich jetzt echt nicht von dir gedacht! Schäm dich! 

Zu den Bremsen: http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/product_hyd_hfxmaghd.shtml
Warum eigentlich wieder Hayes? Haste da nicht schon genug ärger mit den madigen Madenschrauben gehabt?
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2006)

*Ich glaub nicht , dass man verschiedene Hersteller von den Größen her einfach so vergleichen kann, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich ja teils gravierend in den einzelnen Maßen wie Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge.

An besten mal ne Runde proberollen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub nicht , dass man verschiedene Hersteller von den Größen her einfach so vergleichen kann, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich ja teils gravierend in den einzelnen Maßen wie Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge.
> 
> An besten mal ne Runde proberollen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn.  *







Frame Size Head Angle Seat Angle EFF Top Tube Chain Stay Bottom Bracket Offset Wheelbase Trail Stand Over Seat Tube Head Tube Top Tube 
  A B C D E F G           
S 15.5" 66.5° 72.0° 56.5 / 22.2 43.8 / 17.2 36.9 / 14.5 4.1 / 1.6 112.3 / 44.2 10.4 / 4.1 77.5 / 30.5 40.2 / 15.8 11.5 / 4.5 54.9 / 21.6 
M 17.5" 66.5° 72.0° 58.4 / 23.0 43.8 / 17.2 36.9 / 14.5 4.1 / 1.6 114.3 / 45.0 10.4 / 4.1 79.2 / 31.2 44.5 / 17.5 12.5 / 4.9 56.2 / 22.1 
L 19" 66.5° 72.0° 61.0 / 24.0 43.8 / 17.2 36.9 / 14.5 4.1 / 1.6 117.0 / 46.1 10.4 / 4.1 81.5 / 32.1 48.3 / 19.0 14.0 / 5.5 58.5 / 23.0 

also laut der tabelle is 17,5" grösse M


----------



## Didgi (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> für 2500 gibbet auch das teil hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Strandi,

also das Stinky kann ich dir auf jeden Fall ans Herz legen. Fährt sich einfach geil, in jeder Situation. Gemütliche Touren sind damit auch drin. Und geil
aussehen tut es auch (ja ich weis, ist Geschmacksache).

Wusste garnicht das es vom Stinky ne Limited Edition gibt. Das einzige was mir da aber als Unterschied zu meinem auffällt ist die Gabel, und der, meiner Meinung lang zu lange, Vorbau.

Ich kanns dir wie gesagt nur empfehlen. Wenn du mal hier bist bevor du dich letztendlich entscheidest kannste dich auch gern mal drauf setzen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte ich jetzt echt nicht von dir gedacht! Schäm dich!
> 
> Zu den Bremsen: http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/product_hyd_hfxmaghd.shtml
> Warum eigentlich wieder Hayes? Haste da nicht schon genug ärger mit den madigen Madenschrauben gehabt?
> ...


das is zwar etwas nervig, hat sich aber langsam gegeben jetzt...ausserdem sonst bin ich recht zufrieden...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Frame Size Head Angle Seat Angle EFF Top Tube Chain Stay Bottom Bracket Offset Wheelbase Trail Stand Over Seat Tube Head Tube Top Tube
> A B C D E F G
> S 15.5" 66.5° 72.0° 56.5 / 22.2 43.8 / 17.2 36.9 / 14.5 4.1 / 1.6 112.3 / 44.2 10.4 / 4.1 77.5 / 30.5 40.2 / 15.8 11.5 / 4.5 54.9 / 21.6
> M 17.5" 66.5° 72.0° 58.4 / 23.0 43.8 / 17.2 36.9 / 14.5 4.1 / 1.6 114.3 / 45.0 10.4 / 4.1 79.2 / 31.2 44.5 / 17.5 12.5 / 4.9 56.2 / 22.1
> ...


Jaaaaa!!! Alles klar...


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> 
> also das Stinky kann ich dir auf jeden Fall ans Herz legen. Fährt sich einfach geil, in jeder Situation. Gemütliche Touren sind damit auch drin. Und geil
> aussehen tut es auch (ja ich weis, ist Geschmacksache).
> ...


hey daniel! hoffe das ich bis zu meinem nächsten pfalzbesuch bereits ne entscheidung getroffen hab  aber danke fürs angebot  find das stinky von der ausstattung her ganz cool...aussehen eher net  aber hauptsache hält


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaa!!! Alles klar...


also gerade von dir hätte ich jetzt ne wissenschaftliche abwandlung erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also gerade von dir hätte ich jetzt ne wissenschaftliche abwandlung erwartet


scher is gudd,... schwer is zuverlässig,... wenn klemmt kannst du über schädel ziehen...


----------



## Didgi (21. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey daniel! hoffe das ich bis zu meinem nächsten pfalzbesuch bereits ne entscheidung getroffen hab  aber danke fürs angebot  find das stinky von der ausstattung her ganz cool...aussehen eher net  aber hauptsache hält




Glaub mir, es hält! Greif zu und werd froh 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich ja sehr geil an  einziges problem die grösse  44,5cm is vielleicht n büschen happig...welche grösse hat denn dein bullit @sasch
> wir sind doch relativ gleichgross, oder?



ich habe einen m rahmen, aber frag mich nicht nach der genauen größe


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

hab grad ne antwort von jehlebikes gekriegt...



> Vielen Dank für Interesse an unseren Bikes auf jehlebikes.de
> 
> Das Trek Session 77 ist in Rahmenhöhe 17,5", welche Ihrer Körpergröße
> entspricht, sofort verfügbar. (.... fahre ich selbst mit 1.78cm)
> ...



na klar...die wollen ja auch verkaufen...aber so ganz falsch kann´s eigentlich net sein, oder?


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

so, denke diese woche fällt ne entscheidung...stehe zwischen zwei bikes...beide zum gleichen preis...das machts net einfacher  




Rahmen Kona Clump Aluminum, 7" Travel

Gabel MARZOCCHI 66 Light ETA 2006
170mm Federweg
20mm Steckachse

Dämpfer Fox Vanilla DHX 3.0

Schaltwerk Shimano Deore LX

Umwerfer Shimano Deore

Schalthebel Shimano Deore

Kurbelgarnitur TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer
TV Rockguard/36/24

Innenlager TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer

Zahnkranz Shimano CS-HG-50 11-32 9-speed

Bremsen Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 HD V8

Bremshebel Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 HD V8

Felgen Sun MTX-S

Naben vorn: KK Disc hinten: Shimano FH-M525 disc
front: KK Disc rear: Shimano FH-M525 disc  
Bereifung Maxxis Minion DH 26 x 2.5"

Pedale Kona Jackshit

Lenker TruVativ Hussefelt OS Riser

Vorbau TruVativ Hussefelt OS

Sattel WTB Pure V Comp

Sattelstütze TruVativ XR Double Clamp

Farbe Matt Black

verfügbare Größen 16.0"/40.6 cm (L) 

oder dieses hier






Session 77

Rahmen ZR 9000 Aluminium

Gabel Manitou Swinger 4-Way w/SPV, 170mm Federweg
Manitou Swinger 4-Way w/SPV, 170mm travel 
Dämpfer Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus, 170mm Federweg
Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus, 170mm travel 
Schaltwerk SRAM X-9

Umwerfer Shimano XT

Schalthebel SRAM X-9 27-speed

Kurbelgarnitur Shimano Saint 32/22

Zahnkranz SRAM 970 11-34, 9-speed

Bremsen Hayes hydraulik Scheibenbremsen HFX-Mag 8" Scheibe
Hayes hydraulic hydraulic disc brakes HFX-Mag 8" rotor 
Bremshebel Hayes Hydraulic HFX-Mag

Laufräder Bontrager Big Earl

Bereifung Bontrager Big Earl 26x2.7 front, rear 2.5

Pedale Alloy Platform, w/replaceable spikes

Lenker Bontrager Big Earl

Vorbau Bontrager Big Earl

Sattelstütze Bontrager Big Earl

verfügbare Größen 17.5"/44.5 cm


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

würde glaube ich eher zu dem kona tendieren, allein wegen der gabel. außerdem ist das oberrohr bei den neuen konas extrem tief, cancans gehen damit umso einfacher


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> würde glaube ich eher zu dem kona tendieren, allein wegen der gabel. außerdem ist das oberrohr bei den neuen konas extrem tief, cancans gehen damit umso einfacher


damit könntest du wohl recht haben  zumal der rahmen auch um einiges kleiner is...aber die testberichte vom session77 sind einfach grandios  
beim stinky könnte ich ja auch die "normal" version nehmen mit drop off triple...is nochmal um einiges billiger...


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

und um einiges schlechter. steffi fährt die 66 eta und ist zwischenzeitlich super zufrieden


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und um einiges schlechter. steffi fährt die 66 eta und ist zwischenzeitlich super zufrieden


naja, ich denke aber das mein körpergewicht sich trotz diät noch massiv von steffi unterscheidet  und der fahrstil vielleicht auch...weiss halt net ob ne doppelbrücke besser wäre  zum dirten nehm ich ja das wölfchen...also schwanke ich jetzt noch zwischen dem stinky ltd und dem session77...
das session kostet halt normal 4000eur...irgendwo muss ja der hohe preis herkommen  
auch sehr nett ansonsten is das hier:
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/1204/groupID/1/categoryID/2/v/ ca. 2650 eur...


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

welcher dämpfer is eigentlich besser...fox dhx 3.0 oder manitou swinger 4-way  
von der ausstattung her is doch das trek n büschen besser, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin13 (22. Juni 2006)

würde das kona kaufen..aber mit 66! die drop off triple ist müll und nicht steifer als die 66...zudem kannst du die zugstufe nicht einstellen. ein freund von mir hat sie ca 3 tage gefahren..nachdem sie ihn dann jede abfahrt fast abgeschossen hat hat er sie gegen ne boxxer getauscht
viel erfolg bei der entscheidungsfindung


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

ich glaube nicht, dass du dir gedanken um die haltbarkeit der 66 machen mußt. das ding hält.


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht, dass du dir gedanken um die haltbarkeit der 66 machen mußt. das ding hält.


dachte nur weil das ding "light" heisst  
was sagst du zu den dämpfern?


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

zu dem dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2006)

Hey Strandinathor!

-schau dir mal die Lenkwinkel an - willst du was Wendiges oder was, was nur geradeaus fährt  
-Konas gibt es sehr viele, hat aber auch seinen Grund...
-mein Bike hat ne Rahmenhöhe von 44cm, das ist gerade noch OK; für DH wär's mir zu groß, allerdings bin ich auch nur 1,70m

Viel Glück bei der Auswahl und wenn du wieder in D-schland bist, musst du das Teil mitbringen 

Ciao und bis bald mal...


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandinathor!
> 
> -schau dir mal die Lenkwinkel an - willst du was Wendiges oder was, was nur geradeaus fährt
> -Konas gibt es sehr viele, hat aber auch seinen Grund...
> ...


Moinsen Zimbo!
Will ein Mittelding  Denke das Kona sieht etwas wendiger aus...das wäre bei den dänischen Trails von Vorteil...in schwedischen Bikeparks nicht mehr unbedingt...was meinst Du mit dem Grund mit den vielen Konas? Das die gut sind? Hm, 170cm is natürlich n Stückchen kleiner, aber ich will lieber n kleinen Rahmen als n grossen...ach das is einfach so schwer  
Das Teil werd ich dann aber auf jeden Fall mitbringen zum Roadtrip...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2006)

...ich würd auch eher zu dem kleineren Rahmen tendieren, allerdings wird das beim Uphill (falls du das überhaupt vor hast) keine Erleichterung.
Konas sind beliebt weil gut, gutaussehend und relativ günstig (vor Allem als Auslaufmodell).
1...2...oder 3, du musst dich entscheiden... 

Leider hat der Zimbomat keine Kohle, um am Roadtrip teil zu nehmen  
und ein neues Bike wär auch nicht schlecht, aber...    

Mach et jut - und ich mach jetzt Feierabend!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2006)

Sachma Strandi.. warum kaufste dir eigentlich nicht beide?! Dann kannste garnicht falsch liegen!


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> würde glaube ich eher zu dem kona tendieren, allein wegen der gabel. außerdem ist das oberrohr bei den neuen konas extrem tief, cancans gehen damit umso einfacher



*Die Breakout Plus ( zumindest die neue ) iss ne extrem geile Gabel, aber hier fährt ja irgendwie jeder nur auf die Italienerinnen ab  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Zimbo!
> Will ein Mittelding  Denke das Kona sieht etwas wendiger aus...das wäre bei den dänischen Trails von Vorteil...in schwedischen Bikeparks nicht mehr unbedingt...was meinst Du mit dem Grund mit den vielen Konas? Das die gut sind? Hm, 170cm is natürlich n Stückchen kleiner, aber ich will lieber n kleinen Rahmen als n grossen...ach das is einfach so schwer
> Das Teil werd ich dann aber auf jeden Fall mitbringen zum Roadtrip...



*Das Kona hat aber nen ziemlich flachen Lenkwinkel und ist meiner Einschätzung nach eindeutig auf Downhill ausgelegt, für mich wirkt das Trek wendiger, aber sowas läßt sich eh nur beurteilen, wenn man mal auf der Kiste gesessen hat.  *


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> welcher dämpfer is eigentlich besser...fox dhx 3.0 oder manitou swinger 4-way
> von der ausstattung her is doch das trek n büschen besser, oder?



*Da würd ich dann klar zum Fox greifen, iss aber auch mal wieder Geschmacksache  *


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

FOx Only!


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

hab eben mal mit den freaks von jehlebikes telefoniert...
als erstes wurde mir das coiler deelux empfohlen...als ich sagte das sei mir "zu normal" dann das helius st was mir aber zu teuer war  vom trek session77 wurde mir abgeraten  gewicht 19kg und vielleicht etwas zu gross für mich...am ende kamen wir beim stinky ltd an und das würde wohl von der grösse her als auch vom gewicht her (18kg) ganz gut passen...
werd morgen mal zu nem konahändler fahren und mich mal draufhocken auf so ein teil...und dann wird vielleicht bestellt


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

ach..hau ab mit dem Scott nitrous! :kotz:
..nimm ein Specialized enduro expert oder sx trail ...seeeehr wendig und hält


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ach..hau ab mit dem Scott nitrous! :kotz:
> ..nimm ein Specialized enduro expert oder sx trail ...seeeehr wendig und hält



*Er will aber keine 3300 Euro ausgeben  

@ Strandi:  Klingt gut, check ab ob die Kiste was für dich ist und schlag zu  

Dann ist die Beratung bei Jehle wohl doch ganz okay  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Er will aber keine 3300 Euro ausgeben
> 
> @ Strandi:  Klingt gut, check ab ob die Kiste was für dich ist und schlag zu
> 
> Dann ist die Beratung bei Jehle wohl doch ganz okay  *


jo, andere idee war noch dieses rahmenkit für 1500 euronen





is halt in grösse 41,9cm wobei das auch passen müsste...das ltd is ja 40,9cm...dann hätte ich 1000 eur um mir wunschparts dranzubauen und hätte sogar noch den fetteren dämpfer...werds mal durchrechnen


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

grad mal durchgerechnet...komme in etwa hin mit 1000 eur
Laufradsatz Mz QR20/XT Disc Sun Double Track bei actionsports    109,-
Innenlager Truvativ Team DH 					       40,-
Scheibenbremse Hayes HFX 9 					     255,-
Kurbel + Kettenführung						ca.150,-
Lenker/Vorbau Hussefelt						     50,-
Sattelstütze                                                                                             30,-
Sattel									     50,-
Reifenset Tioga Factory DH                                                                  60,-
Schläuche                                                                                               15,-
Kassette								     40,-
Kette                                                                                                       20,-
Umwerfer								     40,-
Schaltwerk Deore XT 2005						    30,-
Pedale									    50,-
Schalthebel                                                                                            50,-

macht 989,- eur dann hab ich noch 11,- für griffe und schaltzüge


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

jo hol dat ding..dann können wir die fetten gaps springen


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

wie wärs damit?
Sehr schööön-->

http://cgi.ebay.de/A-Line-von-NORCO_W0QQitemZ8828428128QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs damit?
> Sehr schööön-->
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A-Line-von-NORCO_W0QQitemZ8828428128QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


schön ja, aber wohl eher net uphilltauglich, oder  

hab grad das hier gesehen in nem dänischen forum...gebraucht aber wie neu...sehr geiler stahlrahmen für 500eur  da könnt ich glatt schwach werden


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

alter is das  hässlich


----------



## Kitticat (22. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> schön ja, aber wohl eher net uphilltauglich, oder
> 
> hab grad das hier gesehen in nem dänischen forum...gebraucht aber wie neu...sehr geiler stahlrahmen für 500eur  da könnt ich glatt schwach werden




Strandiiiiiiiii!!! Hör SOFORT mit Deiner Abnehm******** auf!!!! Deine Gehirnmasse wird angegriffen!!!


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> alter is das  hässlich


als kontrastprogramm zu meiner strahlenden schönheit  

ach mensch...was fürn stinky soll ich mir denn holen  das ltd is ja eigentlich schon ok...hab irgendwie keinen bock das rahmenset aufzubauen...zuviel arbeit  aber der dhx5.0 wärs vielleicht wert


----------



## proclimber (22. Juni 2006)

strandi, nimm das rahmenkit und such dir noch ein paar gute teile dadür. die hayes gibts mitlerweile auch schon günstiger z.B. ( http://cgi.ebay.de/Hayes-HFX-9-DH-S...07QQihZ015QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ) 
und das rennrad is für 500eus überteuert für das alter!!!


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

jetzt hat der didgi mir wieder noch n hinweis gegeben...so wie´s aussieht is das stinky ltd fast baugleich wie das normale stinky - bis auf die gabel eben. dafür kostet das normale stinky nur 1900eur. wenn ich jetzt das normale kaufe und die gabel für 300 eur verscherbel, kann ich mir ne fox 36 mit 160mm reinbauen und hab sogar noch 150eur gespart   
oh man...oder wird es doch das rahmenkit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

*Ich würd dir ja auch zum aufbauen raten, aber mach doch die Laufräder nicht so monströs schwer und nimm bitte keine XT-Naben, die sind rotz :kotz: *


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

Ne Fox 36 ins Stinky.....hmmmm wieviel FW hat das hinten??? 

Was willst du mit der Rennrad Schüssel? Hast du im Lotto gewonnen, oder sind das die Ersparnisse vom weniger Essen  

laß die Finger von den Hayes....frag mal´n Kuno Kluncker, der hat sich ds Stinky grad bei Jehle geholt....

Wieviel willst du denn max ausgeben??? 2500?


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich würd dir ja auch zum aufbauen raten, aber mach doch die Laufräder nicht so monströs schwer und nimm bitte keine XT-Naben, die sind rotz :kotz: *


boah weiss echt nicht ob sich das rechnet mit dem aufbau...den grossteil der teile würde ich ja eh so wählen wie an dem fertigpaket...bin ja eh net so der bastler...na mal schauen  
aber was für naben sind denn in der preisklasse sonst gut? dt onyx werd ich im leben net mehr anrühren...


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Fox 36 ins Stinky.....hmmmm wieviel FW hat das hinten???
> 
> Was willst du mit der Rennrad SchÃ¼ssel? Hast du im Lotto gewonnen, oder sind das die Ersparnisse vom weniger Essen
> 
> ...


hat hinten 170mm...mÃ¼sste also durchaus passen mit der 160mm fox 36...
der kuno hat ja aber auch das coiler mit den hayes xc bremsen wenn mich net alles tÃ¤uscht 
jo max. 2500 eur...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber was für naben sind denn in der preisklasse sonst gut? dt onyx werd ich im leben net mehr anrühren...



und wieso net?? 
du bekommst sie zumindest kostenlos getauscht wenn sie kaputt gehen ;-)

Wie wär´s mit Hope Naben?? oder guck mal bei Fusion

Ein Selbstaufbau kommt immer teurer als ein komplettbike :-(


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hat hinten 170mm...müsste also durchaus passen mit der 160mm fox 36...
> der kuno hat ja aber auch das coiler mit den hayes xc bremsen wenn mich net alles täuscht
> jo max. 2500 eur...



nö der Kuno fährt das Stinky mit ner 66 VF und HFX9 oder so  aber ist net so begeistert ;-)
jo 160mm sollten passen.....mehr schadet ja nicht


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso net??
> du bekommst sie zumindest kostenlos getauscht wenn sie kaputt gehen ;-)
> 
> Wie wär´s mit Hope Naben?? oder guck mal bei Fusion
> ...


weil ich keinen bock mehr hab alle 3 monate die sperrklinken auszutauschen  was auch nicht kostenlos is da verschleissteil  hope naben dürften das laufradset leicht teurer als 109 eur machen


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich keinen bock mehr hab alle 3 monate die sperrklinken auszutauschen  was auch nicht kostenlos is da verschleissteil  hope naben dürften das laufradset leicht teurer als 109 eur machen



bist doch jetzt leichter da halten die länger 
versteh dein Problem gar nicht......also DT würd ich immer wieder kaufen!

Naja hope...jo bissl teurer


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bist doch jetzt leichter da halten die länger
> versteh dein Problem gar nicht......also DT würd ich immer wieder kaufen!
> 
> Naja hope...jo bissl teurer


und ich würd hayes immer wieder kaufen  bin mit denen am wölfchen recht zufrieden...trotz 160´er scheiben gute bremswirkung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und ich würd hayes immer wieder kaufen  bin mit denen am wölfchen recht zufrieden...trotz 160´er scheiben gute bremswirkung....


weil du nix anderes kennst  wobei ich finde dass´s schon´n Unterschied macht ob Fully oder Hardtailwart mal ab wenn du die ersten Ausfahrten machst, wie oft du die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzen tust  und dich aus den Kurven katapultierst


----------



## han (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nö der Kuno fährt das Stinky mit ner 66 VF und HFX9 oder so  aber ist net so begeistert ;-)
> jo 160mm sollten passen.....mehr schadet ja nicht


der dünne Strandi hat recht, Kuno fährt ein Coiler dee Lux mit einer Hayes XC Bremse.


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> der dünne Strandi hat recht, Kuno fährt ein Coiler dee Lux mit einer Hayes XC Bremse.




öööcht :-( ......hm ok......ich schweige...und sag nix mehr


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> der dünne Strandi hat recht, Kuno fährt ein Coiler dee Lux mit einer Hayes XC Bremse.


 danke für die unterstützung...und für das "dünn"


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (23. Juni 2006)

Der Kuno fährt Klunckers Kona (= 2005er Coiler Deluxe)  

Der Gesamteindruck von dem Bike ist jetzt nach 2 Monaten immer noch super  

Die beiden großen Schwachstellen bisher sind die Bremsen und die Reifen. 

Die Hayes HFX Mag XC können kurz gesagt nix!  

Vorne mit dem großen Rotor ist die Bremsleistung noch OK.
Hinten schmiert die Bremse mit dem Mini-Scheibchen nach etwa 3-4 Minuten Abfahrt total ab, d.h. die Bremskraft tendiert gegen Null. 
Sowohl vorne als auch hinten kann die Hayes vor allem eins: Entweder die volle Ladung oder keine. Wenn man ein bißchen länger anbremst passiert nix außer das die Scheiben heiß werden und die Bremse noch weniger gut funktioniert.

Ach ja, die Nokian NBX sind extrem pannenanfällig und haben bei nassen Bedingungen evtl. etwas Grip ansonsten nahezu keinen.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Reifen sind bereits getauscht (Big Betties) und in Kürze schraube ich meine alten Magura Louise FR ans gute Kona und alles wird richtig gut.


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Juni 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kuno fährt Klunckers Kona (= 2005er Coiler Deluxe)
> 
> Der Gesamteindruck von dem Bike ist jetzt nach 2 Monaten immer noch super
> 
> ...



der nokian nbx in der weicheren mischung ist eigentlich für die pfalz opti. kann mann zwar nicht mit einem minion oder der big betty in der super soft mischung vergleichen aber dafür hält er dreimal so lang. 

die big betty ist pannentechnisch super schlecht, hat aber dafür einen hammer grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

es gibt eh keine besseren reifen als tioga factory dh  
in 2 jahren keinen platten, super grip in schnee und auch bei trockenheit...bei nässe mittelmässig...aber wenn´s regnet fahr ich eh net


----------



## Didgi (23. Juni 2006)

Man Strandi, jetzt kauf dir endlich das Stinky und werd glücklich! Sind doch auch super Mäntel drauf, Maxxis Minion DH. Hab ich auch dran, die sind einfach geil. Hab auch noch nen Satz Big Bettys hier, sind auch zu empfehlen.
Und die Bremsen die dran sind, gehen gut. Glaub mir. Hatte vorher die Gustav M, und ich muss sagen die Hayes ziehen mindestens genauso gut wie die Gustav! Also lass dir nix einreden und kauf den Bock.

Daniel


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Juni 2006)

Wie die Hayes funktionieren genauso gut wie die GustavM 
Dann hattest Deine GustavM aber schlecht eingestellt! Ev. Öl vergessen  

Also ich hab auch die Hayes und bin zufrieden! Weder in Todtnau, noch in den Alpen ist sie so heiß gelaufen, dass sie nicht mehr ging! Hab mittlerweile aber den Verdacht, dass man bei Hayes einfach glück haben muss, eine gut funktionierende zu erwischen! Naja ich hatte wohl glück!

Aber wie gesagt, kein Vergleich zu der GustavM! Die ich auch schon gefahren bin.


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

mein hayes mit den kleinen scheiben vorne&hinten (160mm) sind in der pfalz nie heissgelaufen...man darf aber halt kein angsthase sein und ständig in den bremsen hängen  kann ja sein das die gustav m wesentlich besser sind, dafür kosten sie auch wesentlich mehr  denke mir reichen die hayes...


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

wie issen die 888VF?  
könnte das stinky deluxe für 2579 EUR inkl. versand nach DK kriegen...
die ausstattung is besser als bei der ltd edition...besserer dämpfer und bessere schaltung





Stinky Deluxe

Rahmen Kona Clump Aluminum, 7" Travel

Gabel Marzocchi 888 VF 170 mm

Steuersatz FSA PIG

Dämpfer Fox Vanilla DHX 4.0

Schaltwerk Shimano XT

Umwerfer Shimano LX

Schalthebel Shimano LX

Kurbelgarnitur TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer
TV Rockguard/36/24

Innenlager TruVativ Hussefelt-Howitzer

Zahnkranz Shimano CS-M580 11-32 9-speed

Bremsen Hayes Hydraulic HFX-Mag HD V8

Bremshebel Hayes Hydraulic HFX-Mag HD V8

Felgen Sun MTX-S

Naben vorn: KK Disc hinten: Shimano FH-M525 disc
front: KK Disc rear: Shimano FH-M525 disc  
Bereifung Maxxis Minion DH 26 x 2.5"

Pedale Kona Jackshit Primo

Lenker TruVativ Hussefelt OS Riser

Vorbau TruVativ Hussefelt OS

Sattel WTB Pure V Race FR

Sattelstütze TruVativ XR Double Clamp

Farbe Matt Blue/Black


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub der strandi will sich garnix kaufen...dem is nur total langweilig da drüben Oder er hat einen Zweitjob bei nem Marktforschungsinstitut


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (23. Juni 2006)

@strandi: Kauf das Dingen!

Huch, ich lese gerade berghoch fahren. Vergiss es  

Das Coiler ist OK, aber echt anstrengend. Mit dem Stinky würdest Du Dir da kein Gefallen tuen.


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

*Mönsch Strandi, hör auf rumzuspinnen, du willst mit der Kiste noch nen Berg hoch kommen und ich kenn deine Kondition, also schlags dir ausm Kopf   Du machst dich Tot mit dem Ding.  

Denk dran, dass die 888 nicht absenkbar ist und schwerer als die 66 light eta.
Außerdem ist es wohl die nicht einstellbare Version ohne Zugstufe wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Kann ja sein, dass Speedbullit mit seiner 888 jeden Berg hoch fährt, aber der hat auch mehr Schmackes in den Schenkeln als du  

Hab dir mal 2 Naben , nen Umwerfer und ein Schaltwerk rausgesucht um deine Kosten beim Selbstaufbau etwas zu drücken 
Hat das Kona hinten Steckachse ? , nöö, oder ?  

Egal ich leg mal los:

Für vorne nimmste die hier, ist baugleich mit meiner DMR-Revolver und die funzt absolut perfekt und ist superleicht  




http://cgi.ebay.de/Stechachse-20mm-...249880782QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
für hinten kann ich die hier empfehlen:




nicht grad billig aber schraubbar und auch schön leicht und trotzdem stabil.

Ich würd an den Laufrädern echt nicht sparen  

Umwerfer find ich den hier sehr geil:





http://cgi.ebay.de/SRAM-X-Gen-Umwer...5QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77612QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gibts nur in einer Ausführung passt für beide Zugrichtungen und verschiedene Durchmesser, das beste was ich bisher hatte.

Schaltwerk kannste das hier nehmen, sogar mit kurzem Käfig, da du ja eh nur 2 Blätter fahren willst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-DEORE-XT...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub der strandi will sich garnix kaufen...dem is nur total langweilig da drüben Oder er hat einen Zweitjob bei nem Marktforschungsinstitut


ne, kann mich nur net entscheiden  will das beste zum niedrigsten preis...hab doch meine deutsche mentalität noch net ganz abgelegt


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub der strandi will sich garnix kaufen...dem is nur total langweilig da drüben Oder er hat einen Zweitjob bei nem Marktforschungsinstitut



*Kommt mir langsam auch so vor  

Der sitz da in nem Internet-Cafe am Strand und lacht sich den Ar$ch weg wegen unsrer Beratungsversuche  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (23. Juni 2006)

ne 888 vf hat nur 170 mm, warum willst du dir einen schwerere und schlechtere gabel kaufen? nur weils ein paar euronen billiger ist. man kann sich die entscheidung auch extra schwer machen . wenn ne 888 dann die vf2 mit 200 mm. drunter brauchst du kein dc.

und wenn ich eins in meine bikecarriere gelernt habe, kauf dir gleich was gescheites. ist im endeffekt billiger, als wenn du dir nach einem halben jahr dann doch eine andere gabel kaufst


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kommt mir langsam auch so vor
> 
> Der sitz da in nem Internet-Cafe am Strand und lacht sich den Ar$ch weg wegen unsrer Beratungsversuche  *



...genau!!! Und dann kommt er zu Eurem Road-Trip doch wieder mim Wölfchen strandi, der grosse Zauderer. Also, ich hab nie so Probleme mein Geld auszugeben


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

*Hier noch ne Info zur 888 VF damit du keinen Blödsinn machst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140194*


----------



## Timebandit (23. Juni 2006)

Guten Tach!!
Hab ja schon lange nichts mehr gepostet, aber bevor Du viel Geld für Bullshit ausgibst, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Lass von der 888VF mit 170mm die Finger. Kenne jemanden hier aus Speyer, der sich das neue BIG HIT mit dieser Gabel gekauft hat und sehr, sehr unzufrieden ist. Ist mit der 888VF2 in keinster Weise zu vergleichen. Weder vom Ansprechverhalten, noch von der Einstellbarkeit. Die Hayes Bremsen kann ich auch nur bedingt empfehlen. Wie hier schon der Verdacht geäussert wurde, muss man bei Hayes echt Glück haben. Hab mir und meinem Mädel 2003 die HFX gekauft. Meine funktionert heute noch perfekt, jedoch die von Bianca hat nach 1 1/2 Jahren vollkommen versagt. Undicht, Kolben verklemmt, ............. Müsste aufgrund der Belastung der Bremse (ich wiege ca. 30 kg mehr wie Bianca) genau umgekehrt sein. Und in einem Punkt muss ich Speedbullit zu 100% recht geben. Investiere von Anfang an ein paar Teuronen mehr und du hast länger Freude an deinem Material. Hab letztes Jahr auch alle Notlösungen an meinem Rad entfernt und büsschen was investiert. Seitdem keine Probs, bis auf Verschleissteile.
Greetz


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Juni 2006)

die Revolver-Narbe ha ich mir auch gekauft! Bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren!

Aber sooooo teuer ist die auch wieder net! Man kann die übrigens auch mit Schnellspanner fahren!
sind nur 2 kleine Schrauben, die den Schnellspanner ersetzen!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Juni 2006)

So das bin ich heute probe gefahren!

Wird mein neues Tourenrad! Leider gibts das in Deutschland nur als Komplettbike und in Silber!

Fährt sich aber ganz gut!

in 3 Wochen sind die Klausuren um, dann wird Geld ausgegeben!


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab nie so Probleme mein Geld auszugeben


bist ja auch kein banker  is halt ne berufskrankheit...

@bumble okok keine 888vf...is ja gut  also wenn schon selbstaufbau dann aber mit laufradsätzen! hab keinen bock auf einspeichen! :kotz: aber was ihr auch bedenken müsst...das porto von D nach DK is happig! wenn ich jetzt jede woche ein teil bei ebay ersteiger kann ich mir zwei komplettbikes kaufen  also werd ma in mich gehen...entweder Ltd Edition oder den Bausatz...wobei der bausatz ja wieder nur in XL erhältlich is


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist ja auch kein banker  is halt ne berufskrankheit...
> 
> @bumble okok keine 888vf...is ja gut  also wenn schon selbstaufbau dann aber mit laufradsätzen! hab keinen bock auf einspeichen! :kotz: aber was ihr auch bedenken müsst...das porto von D nach DK is happig! wenn ich jetzt jede woche ein teil bei ebay ersteiger kann ich mir zwei komplettbikes kaufen  also werd ma in mich gehen...entweder Ltd Edition oder den Bausatz...wobei der bausatz ja wieder nur in XL erhältlich is



Dann lass doch alles an Deine Liebste schicken und hol dann da alles zusammen ab. Dann hast Du Bänkersparbrötchenmässig 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

*Schau hier mal rein:

http://www.bergamont.de/new_2006/uploads/testberichte/freeride-1-06-big-air-no1.pdf

iss leider nur der Test der günstigen Ausführung aber doch recht interessant.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass doch alles an Deine Liebste schicken und hol dann da alles zusammen ab. Dann hast Du Bänkersparbrötchenmässig 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen




jo und wenn du net so weit fahren willst, laß´s zu deinen Eltern schicken...man man der versand wird ja kein problem sein!!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Juni 2006)

oh gott bergamont :kotz:


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott bergamont :kotz:



*Ich liebe es wenn du einen deiner sachlichen Kommentare abgibst  *


----------



## Kitticat (24. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott bergamont :kotz:



War das nich das Rad von Th`s Mama, welches wir am Waldtag hatten? Das mit dem der nico zum Weinfest will und dann-mit genügend Schorle und Wahnsinn-die DH Strecke in Bad Wildbad runter? Wär doch genau das richtige für unseren strandi!!!


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Schau hier mal rein:
> 
> http://www.bergamont.de/new_2006/uploads/testberichte/freeride-1-06-big-air-no1.pdf
> 
> iss leider nur der Test der günstigen Ausführung aber doch recht interessant.*


hm hört sich ja net schlecht an...aber 19,3kg ohne pedale is schon ein wort  morgen mal bei jehle anrufen für wie viel die mir das bergamont verticken würden...


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

vom bumble kam noch folgender tip
http://www.cheetah.de/html/freeride.html
gefällt mir auch ganz gut...für geringen aufpreis kann man auch die madigen onyx naben austauschen in die 440...und louise fr is auch net zu verachten. kennt jemand den dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

sieht schon geil aus


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vom bumble kam noch folgender tip
> http://www.cheetah.de/html/freeride.html
> gefällt mir auch ganz gut...für geringen aufpreis kann man auch die madigen onyx naben austauschen in die 440...und louise fr is auch net zu verachten. kennt jemand den dämpfer?




der hat ja auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Cheetah gemacht    der kann sowas empfehlen


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> der hat ja auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Cheetah gemacht    der kann sowas empfehlen


ja schon klar  aber die ausstattung is nunmal saugut für den preis...der dämpfer soll laut schlickjumper auch gut sein....schwanke zwischen dem cheetah und dem stinky ltd...  oder hat wer ne bessere idee rund um 2500 eur ohne grosse arbeit (kein selbstaufbau  )


----------



## Didgi (24. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja schon klar  aber die ausstattung is nunmal saugut für den preis...der dämpfer soll laut schlickjumper auch gut sein....schwanke zwischen dem cheetah und dem stinky ltd...  oder hat wer ne bessere idee rund um 2500 eur ohne grosse arbeit (kein selbstaufbau  )



Also der Dämpfer im Cheetah ist der Rocco, der soll angeblich vergleichbar sein mit dem DHX 4.0/DHX 5.0. 
Das Cheetah ist sicherlich auch ein geiles bike. Also du hast ja echt Luxusprobleme dein einziges Problem ist welches der beiden bikes du nehmen sollst 

Nimm eines der beiden, geh die Trails rocken und werd selig


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

2899 offizieller VK...das muss für unter 2400 gehen ;-)






2479oVK





um die 2500 je nach Ausstattung





denke auch um den dreh...2500 





2700$


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich liebe es wenn du einen deiner sachlichen Kommentare abgibst  *



hehe ..ich weiß, hab ich auf der UNI gelernt   

..ach freu ich mich schon auf den Roadtrip


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Juni 2006)

@strandi nimm dir das norco das TH vorgeschlagen hat... Style und geil


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi nimm dir das norco das TH vorgeschlagen hat... Style und geil


nee, sattelstütze is net voll versenkbar  also doch cheetah oder stinky ltd


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

auch um 2500






1999    






sollte auch billiger aufbaubar sein 






hier hab ich kein Preis gefunden
Commencal


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nee, sattelstütze is net voll versenkbar  also doch cheetah oder stinky ltd



Teleskopstütze....außerdem bist du net so groß, da reicht der Verstellbereich bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

ALUTECH Lagerverkauf

óder...





hmmm3400$ ...zu teuer oder


----------



## Big_boned (24. Juni 2006)

@THBiker

Preise für Commencal-Bikes gibts hier: http://www.commencal-deutschland.de/

Schön, aber zu teuer.


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> der hat ja auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Cheetah gemacht    der kann sowas empfehlen



*Hab zwar schei$$ Erfahrungen mit meinem Cheetah gemacht liebe aber mein Radl trotzdem und wüsste nicht warum ich was schlechtes über das MFR03 sagen sollte, da hab ich bisher nur absolut positives gehört.  

Also immer schön sachlich argumentieren  

Wenn ich mir alles so durchschaue entspricht das Cheetah echt genau Strandis Einsatzzweck und hat die mit Abstand beste Ausstattung.
Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich nochmal jemandem was von Cheetah empfehle aber in dem Fall isses einfach so. *


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ..ich weiß, hab ich auf der UNI gelernt
> 
> ..ach freu ich mich schon auf den Roadtrip



*Auf der UNI   babbel net, sowas gibts doch im Muffland garnet  *


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab zwar schei$$ Erfahrungen mit meinem Cheetah gemacht liebe aber mein Radl trotzdem und wüsste nicht warum ich was schlechtes über das MFR03 sagen sollte, da hab ich bisher nur absolut positives gehört.
> 
> Also immer schön sachlich argumentieren
> 
> ...




war ja net persönlich gemeint lieber Bumble


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> war ja net persönlich gemeint lieber Bumble



*Habs auch nicht persönlich genommen, wollte das trotzdem mal klar stellen, nicht dass wieder so Sprüche auftauchen wie: Der Bumble schimpft auf Cheetah  und den Herrlinger und dann erzählt er wieder das Gegenteil  *


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2006)

ui...grad ein schönes und edles bike gesehen...aber 3200 eur


----------



## Kitticat (25. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ui...grad ein schönes und edles bike gesehen...aber 3200 eur



Straaandiiii!!! Hör endlich auf Dir ständig was neues anzugucken!!!


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Straaandiiii!!! Hör endlich auf Dir ständig was neues anzugucken!!!


jaja is ja gut  mal schauen was morgen in einer email geschrieben steht...vielleicht folgt noch ein telefonat und dann sieht´s so aus als hätte ich mich entschieden  wobei ich nach dem heutigen bikeparkbesuch eigentlich was mehr hardcoregeeignetes haben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich nach dem heutigen bikeparkbesuch eigentlich was mehr hardcoregeeignetes haben möchte



*Unglaublich  

Da weiss einer echt absolut net was er will  *


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Unglaublich
> 
> Da weiss einer echt absolut net was er will  *


tja nachdem mein kumpel heute diesen rahmen hier gebrochen hat, überleg ich halt nochmal doppelt  




fotos vom putten rahmen (und vom biken) gibbet später noch  

hab mir meine gedanken gemacht heute...und zwar will ich einen hardcorerahmen, single crown gabel (66 oder so) und das teil momentan wie nen panzer aufgebaut, weil aktuell fahr ich eh keine FR touren sondern nur Dh. sollte ich mal wieder in der pfalz wohnen würde ich versuchen das teil halbwegs tourentauglich zu machen...


----------



## proclimber (25. Juni 2006)

strandi..des is mal ein wirklich guter gedanke!!! hoffe du findest bald was...


----------



## Kitticat (25. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jaja is ja gut  wobei ich nach dem heutigen bikeparkbesuch eigentlich was mehr hardcoregeeignetes haben möchte



..ich hab ne Platzwunde an der Stirn!Genau an der Stelle wo mein Kopf nach dem lesen dieses Satzes auf die Tastatur aufgeschlagen ist...NEIN!!!!


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja nachdem mein kumpel heute diesen rahmen hier gebrochen hat, überleg ich halt nochmal doppelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Des iss doch ein Bump Force, oder ?

Die sind doch Reihenweise gebrochen die Rahmen.

Wenn du dir deswegen jetzt nen Panzer aufbauen willst versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr  *


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Des iss doch ein Bump Force, oder ?
> 
> Die sind doch Reihenweise gebrochen die Rahmen.
> 
> Wenn du dir deswegen jetzt nen Panzer aufbauen willst versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr  *


bump machine is des...wusst ich net das die reihenweise gebrochen sind 
is ja schon gut...doch kein panzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

*Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *jetzt entscheide dich oder ab in den Kaufberatungs-Thread......oder bemüh die SuFu....ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten mit dir


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> *Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *jetzt entscheide dich oder ab in den Kaufberatungs-Thread......oder bemüh die SuFu....ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten mit dir


locker bleiben  denke es wird das cheetah werden


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> locker bleiben  denke es wird das cheetah werden


Wie schafft man es denn bitte von nem Nicolai über ein Trek und ein Kona bei einem Cheetah zu landen?!  Das spiegelt irgendwie den Wertverfall wieder...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> locker bleiben  denke es wird das cheetah werden




         

Strandi.....dir bekommt das XC nicht ..... oder hast zu viel i.d. Sonne gelegen.....hmmm könnt auch an deiner Ernährung liegen.....geh lieber mal zum Arzt    

Dann bestell das Cheetah und gib Ruhe


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

boah ihr seid aber auch schlimm...erst soll ich mich entscheiden, dann tue ich es und dann isses wieder net richtig


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah ihr seid aber auch schlimm...erst soll ich mich entscheiden, dann tue ich es und dann isses wieder net richtig



*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.......*mach und kauf


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

das problem is einfach das ich keinen bock auf fehlkauf habe. fragt man 10 leute kriegt man 10 verschiedene meinungen  gestern im bikepark wurd mir z.b. vom kona abgeraten weil die schwingen sich verbiegen und vom vpfree wurd mir abgeraten weil die lager sch... sein sollen...  nicolai soll zwar super sein, aber bestimmt hat auch schon jemand was negatives dort erlebt...so what...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das problem is einfach das ich keinen bock auf fehlkauf habe. fragt man 10 leute kriegt man 10 verschiedene meinungen  gestern im bikepark wurd mir z.b. vom kona abgeraten weil die schwingen sich verbiegen und vom vpfree wurd mir abgeraten weil die lager sch... sein sollen...  nicolai soll zwar super sein, aber bestimmt hat auch schon jemand was negatives dort erlebt...so what...



das mit den Schwingen beim alten Kona ist bekannt  .... ist aber wohl bei den neuen Modellen behoben!! 
VP-Free....denk das ist deutlich über deinem Budget oder  ....hab aber noch nix von Lagerproblemen gehört  

Nicolai...ohja....z.B. nicht ausgerichtete Hinterbauten, oder Reifen die ans Sitzrohr anschlagen weil man ja den Dämpfer mit einer Hub-Reduzierhülse fahren muss  ...oder vergessene Gussets  ....noch mehr Beispiele  ....aber ich denk bei jeder Marke gibts für und wieder...letztendlich mußt du glücklich werden! Und a wohl keiner eines der Bikes bisher gefahren ist (außer vlt Kona) kannst du hier eh nix drauf geben....spezifizier doch dein Bike mal ganz genau und dann guckst du welche der ausgesuchten die Spec am besten trifft....!

Kannst auch noch 100 Leutre fragen, dann bekommst nochmal 150 neue Antworten


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2006)

Kauf Dir das, und die liebe Seele Hat Ruh`. Damit kannste Dir, wenn nötig noch den Weg freischießen...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Juni 2006)

ich weiss ja nich in welchem bikepark du warst. und ich hab den threat auch nich ganz gelesen aber kauf die auf keinen fall n kona stinky.
ich hab mir von nem experten im bikepark wildbad sagen lassen dass kona blenderbikes macht. aussen top innen flop.
lieber bisschen investieren und dann was gescheites kaufen.
ich woltle auch n kona stinky kaufen aber ich spar jetzt auf n solid liberator.
MfG Dangy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ja nich in welchem bikepark du warst. und ich hab den threat auch nich ganz gelesen aber kauf die auf keinen fall n kona stinky.
> ich hab mir von nem experten im bikepark wildbad sagen lassen dass kona blenderbikes macht. aussen top innen flop.
> lieber bisschen investieren und dann was gescheites kaufen.
> ich woltle auch n kona stinky kaufen aber ich spar jetzt auf n solid liberator.
> MfG Dangy


Hehe.. das liegt vermutlich daran, dass der "Besitzer" der Marke Solid den Bikeshop in Wildbad betreibt. Der wird sicherich nicht schlecht über sein eigenes Rad reden und nach Möglichkeit dir auch ein solches verkaufen wollen.
Habe mal gehört Solid seien Katalograhmen?! Also nicht selbst entwickelt sondern nur gelabelt. Ist da was dran?

Zu Nicolai muss ich sagen das ich auch schon mitbekommen habe das Zuganschläger vergessen wurden usw. Die haben sich dann aber geeinigt...
Zum anschlagenden Hinterradel kann ich nur sagen, dass das meines Wissens nur beim Helius DH der Fall war und dieses nur für ein 24" Hinterrad bei maximalem Federweg vorgesehen war. Das haben die Meisten wohl nur nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Nicolai muss ich sagen das ich auch schon mitbekommen habe das Zuganschläger vergessen wurden usw. Die haben sich dann aber geeinigt...
> Zum anschlagenden Hinterradel kann ich nur sagen, dass das meines Wissens nur beim Helius DH der Fall war und dieses nur für ein 24" Hinterrad bei maximalem Federweg vorgesehen war. Das haben die Meisten wohl nur nicht mitbekommen...



Hmm hat aber mit´m 26" nicht funktioklappert...bei maiks bike ....naja iss ja auch egal....der Strandi postet hier noch´n halbes Jahr, dann ist die Saison rum, es kommen neue Bikes und es geht wieder von vorne los ole ole

achja...komm gleich nach KL.....mit Trommel unter dein Fenster


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

@Danger-Deluxe
Solid is goil...hab n Solid BMX  

@TH
hauptsache die kiste hält. ob nun 17kg oder 19kg is relativ egal da ich es bergauf eh net sooo eilig hab  sollte aber dennoch von der ausstattung her bergauf fahrbar sein. also lange sattelstütze, 2 kettenblätter und keine 3.0 reifen  ich bilde mir einfach ein das dass cheetah da n ganz guten kompromiss eingeht. oder net?


----------



## han (26. Juni 2006)

mein Senf jetzt dazu:
Eigentlich unterscheiden sich die Bikes ja nur noch um Kleinigkeiten.
Da du keine Frau bist, solltest du auch nicht auf das aussehen gehen.
Don Stefano hat mal eine Liste erstellt mit Wertungspunkte, wo er auf verschieden Punkte Wertungen gesetzt hat. Am Schluss kommt dann dein Wunschbirke raus  
Wichtig ist auch noch die Kulanz der Bikehersteller. Was nützt dir das beste Bike, wenn bei einem Fehler, (kann bei jeder Bikemarke auftreten) dir nicht professionell geholfen wird.
Da scheidet Chettah bestimmt aus


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> hauptsache die kiste hält. ob nun 17kg oder 19kg is relativ egal da ich es bergauf eh net sooo eilig hab  sollte aber dennoch von der ausstattung her bergauf fahrbar sein. also lange sattelstütze, 2 kettenblätter und keine 3.0 reifen  ich bilde mir einfach ein das dass cheetah da n ganz guten kompromiss eingeht. oder net?



mit spec dachte ich eher an genaue Geodaten....und Anforderungen...net so´n wischiwaschi bla bla  

wie gesagt, ich denk das Cheetah kennt hier keiner! frag halt in den richtigen Foren nach....


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm hat aber mit´m 26" nicht funktioklappert...bei maiks bike ....naja iss ja auch egal....der Strandi postet hier noch´n halbes Jahr, dann ist die Saison rum, es kommen neue Bikes und es geht wieder von vorne los ole ole
> 
> achja...komm gleich nach KL.....mit Trommel unter dein Fenster


Hab ja auch nix anderes geschrieben. Wenn man den maximalen Federweg nutzen will braucht man nen 24" Hinterreifen. Mit 26" gehen nur 150mm glaube ich...

Noch nen Trommler fehlt hier gerade noch... die sind schon wieder gut am brüllen hier... Für mich fällt Fußball heute aus. Liegt zu beschissen zeitlich.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja auch nix anderes geschrieben. Wenn man den maximalen Federweg nutzen will braucht man nen 24" Hinterreifen. Mit 26" gehen nur 150mm glaube ich...
> 
> Noch nen Trommler fehlt hier gerade noch... die sind schon wieder gut am brüllen hier... Für mich fällt Fußball heute aus. Liegt zu beschissen zeitlich.




welche Farbe dominiert?? bin am überlegen ob ich im Deutschland Dress komm oder doch lieber blau weiß rot oder gelb 

ach da hatt ich das falsch gelesen oben....sorry


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist auch noch die Kulanz der Bikehersteller. Was nützt dir das beste Bike, wenn bei einem Fehler, (kann bei jeder Bikemarke auftreten) dir nicht professionell geholfen wird.
> Da scheidet Chettah bestimmt aus




da kann ich dem Han nur Recht geben,ich hatte auch schon 2x was an meiner
Karre und die Firma Nicolai hat das immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit repariert oder ausgetauscht  
Mein Tip such dir nen netten Bikeladen bei dir in der Gegend und lass dich mal vernünftig beraten,kostet ja nicht`s
Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich dem Han nur Recht geben,ich hatte auch schon 2x was an meiner
> Karre und die Firma Nicolai hat das immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit repariert oder ausgetauscht
> Mein Tip such dir nen netten Bikeladen bei dir in der Gegend und lass dich mal vernünftig beraten,kostet ja nicht`s
> Gruß Guru.




am besten gehst du mal zu 2-3 Läden.....das wird schon Strandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> welche Farbe dominiert??


Kein Plan. Habe wegen der Sonne den Rolladen fast ganz unten...


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

also wenn ich nach der kulanz im schadensfall gehe, sollte ich wieder ein decathlon kaufen  

das mit den radläden is hier ein kleines problem da viele nicht "hardcore-bikes" im angebot haben und die die solche bikes im angebot haben die auch nur bestellen auf anfrage...also nix mit probefahren.  der einzige laden der einigermassen was taugt is preislich absolut inakzeptabel, also kaufen fällt da aus...beraten lassen hab ich mich schon von ihm...so halbwegs


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich nach der kulanz im schadensfall gehe, sollte ich wieder ein decathlon kaufen
> 
> das mit den radläden is hier ein kleines problem da viele nicht "hardcore-bikes" im angebot haben und die die solche bikes im angebot haben die auch nur bestellen auf anfrage...also nix mit probefahren.  der einzige laden der einigermassen was taugt is preislich absolut inakzeptabel, also kaufen fällt da aus...beraten lassen hab ich mich schon von ihm...so halbwegs




Dann klappere doch ein paar Läden ab wenn du wieder in Dland bist.


----------



## Bumble (26. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist auch noch die Kulanz der Bikehersteller. Was nützt dir das beste Bike, wenn bei einem Fehler, (kann bei jeder Bikemarke auftreten) dir nicht professionell geholfen wird.
> Da scheidet Chettah bestimmt aus



*Naja , er sollte halt nicht dran rumbasteln und keine Löcher reinbohren  da wird Onkel Herrlinger sauer  *


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das problem is einfach das ich keinen bock auf fehlkauf habe. fragt man 10 leute kriegt man 10 verschiedene meinungen  gestern im bikepark wurd mir z.b. vom kona abgeraten weil die schwingen sich verbiegen und vom vpfree wurd mir abgeraten weil die lager sch... sein sollen...  nicolai soll zwar super sein, aber bestimmt hat auch schon jemand was negatives dort erlebt...so what...




fang an schach zu spielen  , irgend einen kompromiss musst du immer eingehen


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> fang an schach zu spielen  , irgend einen kompromiss musst du immer eingehen



Stripschach?  Vieel zu hardcore!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> fang an schach zu spielen  , irgend einen kompromiss musst du immer eingehen


wollt ich ja schonmal...konnt mich aber für kein schachbrett entscheiden


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde die mit Karo´s drauf ganz stylisch!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

Strandi... für nen 5stelligen Betrag konstruiere ich dir deinen Traumrahmen. Und die Fertigung kann ich auch organisieren. Quasi alles aus einer Hand! Lieferzeit dürfte aber auf 6-8 Monate belaufen...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi... für nen 5stelligen Betrag konstruiere ich dir deinen Traumrahmen. Und die Fertigung kann ich auch organisieren. Quasi alles aus einer Hand! Lieferzeit dürfte aber auf 6-8 Monate belaufen...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico


ich hätte es ja glatt gemacht, aber die lieferzeit is mir einfach zu lang


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte es ja glatt gemacht, aber die lieferzeit is mir einfach zu lang


Hehe... Wäre schon geil: J&B Bikes - Panzer für Jedermann...

So bin wech.. schwimmen...


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... Wäre schon geil: J&B Bikes - Panzer für Jedermann...
> 
> So bin wech.. schwimmen...


yeah und die bikes gibts dann nur in camouflage look


----------



## Kitticat (26. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yeah und die bikes gibts dann nur in camouflage look



Strandilein, trink ein paar Bierchen und geh ins Bett...manchmal kommt die Eingebung im Schlaf... 
Ansonsten stimme ich Th zu-2007 is auch noch ne Saison


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2006)

Strandi du wirst dir doch nicht ein Bike bestellt haben   ......so ruhig hier


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi du wirst dir doch nicht ein Bike bestellt haben   ......so ruhig hier


wird nicht verraten


----------



## Kitticat (27. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wird nicht verraten



Boooah, die Show jetzt auch noch...Du kostest es ja echt KOMPLETT aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2006)

*Das hier hat der Strandi sich ausgesucht  

Gute Wahl würd ich sagen  





*


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das hier hat der Strandi sich ausgesucht
> 
> Gute Wahl würd ich sagen
> 
> ...


jaaaa genau  
sogar mit meinen geliebten doubletrack


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2006)

geiles Bike....die Farbe paßt zum Lycra-Strandi


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> geiles Bike....die Farbe paßt zum Lycra-Strandi


heee moment, den schwarzen-schwuchtel-peter darfste grad behalten


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

Fette Sache. Schön mit Doppelbrücke für den ganz harten Style...  Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heee moment, den schwarzen-schwuchtel-peter darfste grad behalten




den schwarzen...ja von mir aus...DU HAST ABER DEN IN ROSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kitticat (27. Juni 2006)

Oooooh ein Singlespeeder...das is ja echt nur was für die ganz harten Konditionsheinis! Gratulation!


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Juni 2006)

`naja strandi noch 4 Wochen bis zum Roadtrip..da musste dich sputen


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> `naja strandi noch 4 Wochen bis zum Roadtrip..da musste dich sputen


morgen flattert die bestellung raus  muss nur noch ne nacht über die farbkombi schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2006)

na rosa ;-) ....paßt doch


----------



## Didgi (28. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> morgen flattert die bestellung raus  muss nur noch ne nacht über die farbkombi schlafen



Hey Strandi,

darüber haben wir doch gestern geredet Waren doch geile Kombis dabei. Ich hab dir meinen Favouriten gesagt 

Daniel


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

so, bestellung is raus  
um das rätsel zu lösen: es ist das MFR03 geworden  
habe zum grossteil die serienausstattung behalten, habe aber DT 440 naben mit steckachse vorn und hinten bestellt und ne kettenführung (shiftguide) dazu bestellt...farbwahl bleibt vorerst mein geheimnis


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooh ein Singlespeeder...das is ja echt nur was für die ganz harten Konditionsheinis! Gratulation!



*Nix Single-Speed, da iss doch`n Schalthebel für die Nabenschaltung am Sitzrohr   oder hab ick was mit die Augen    Könnte ja auch ein Kickstarter sein *


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, bestellung is raus
> um das rätsel zu lösen: es ist das MFR03 geworden



*Womit wir beim Roadtrip mit 3 Geparden antreten werden   

Kann das noch jemand toppen ??? Ich glaube nicht  *


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Womit wir beim Roadtrip mit 3 Geparden antreten werden
> 
> Kann das noch jemand toppen ??? Ich glaube nicht  *


und einer davon sogar in limitd edition  hach ick freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Womit wir beim Roadtrip mit 3 Geparden antreten werden
> 
> Kann das noch jemand toppen ??? Ich glaube nicht  *


Hehe... ob ihr dann beim Service Gratisärger im Mengenrabatt bekommt?!


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juni 2006)

naja, ich hab von dem geparden bisher auch noch nichts berauschendes gehört, aber vielleicht haben die ja ihre kinderkrankheiten zwischenzeitlich ausgemerzt


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2006)

Strandi... hätteste doch nur noch 5 Jahre gewartet, dann hätte ich dir eins gebaut... zum Freundschaftspreis...


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2006)

*Na jetzt freut euch doch mal für den strandi, dass er sich endlich entschieden hat und macht nicht noch seine Entscheidung schlecht  

Ich bin mir jedenfalls sicher dass du zufrieden sein wirst mit der Kiste  *


----------



## han (28. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Womit wir beim Roadtrip mit 3 Geparden antreten werden
> 
> Kann das noch jemand toppen ??? Ich glaube nicht  *


ich denke, hier in der Pfalz sind die Konas und SC klar in der Mehrheit.


----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ,....und SC klar in der Mehrheit.


   

jepp....und mein Säuchen zählt doppelt    

Ja Strandi...dann mal viel spaß mit deinem Bike.....hoffentlich mehr beim biken als bei Reklamationen    .....wird schon passen


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Juni 2006)

3 GEparden gegen 2 Specialized.. da geht ein klarer Sieger hervor...  
...und zwar die Schmiede aus dem Golden State


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich hab von dem geparden bisher auch noch nichts berauschendes gehört, aber vielleicht haben die ja ihre kinderkrankheiten zwischenzeitlich ausgemerzt


und damit kommste jetzt   
ach das wird schon passen...hatte ein paar user aus dem forum mit nem geparden angeschrieben. die hatten nix schlechtes zu berichten...und jetzt wo ich abgenommen habe besteht ja auch keine gefahr mehr für den rahmen  

@nico in 5 jahren könne mer gerne nochma drüber reden


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kitticat (28. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Nix Single-Speed, da iss doch`n Schalthebel für die Nabenschaltung am Sitzrohr   oder hab ick was mit die Augen    Könnte ja auch ein Kickstarter sein *



Uh je, der is dann aber was für ganz Gelenkige...so en Neumodisches Ding muss doch nen E Starter haben....tze tze tze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (29. Juni 2006)

wird schon halten , schön aussehen tut es ja.


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wird schon halten , schön aussehen tut es ja.


vorallem in meiner custom made lackierung  
hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Didgi (29. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem in meiner custom made lackierung
> hoffe ich zumindest



Das werden wir ja noch sehen, denk an mich wenn du es siehst  

Nee, mal im ernst, das sieht bestimmt gut aus. Ich freu mich für dich  

Hab mir vorhin auch mal ne neue Kleinigkeit gegönnt, Bilder gibts später  

Daniel


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

*Ich verwende mal den Fred wieder für seinen eigentlichen Einsatzzweck, nachdem er ja in den letzten Wochen zur Kaufberatung missbraucht wurde  

Hab mal wieder rumgebastelt  

Wenn das der Onkel Herrlinger wüsste, was ich mit dem MFR so anstelle  





*


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2006)

oh man bastel-bumble was is das denn  
und so ganz original sieht das auch net aus das die dämpferaufnahme nur von 2 schrauben gehalten wird


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> oh man bastel-bumble was is das denn
> und so ganz original sieht das auch net aus das die dämpferaufnahme nur von 2 schrauben gehalten wird



*Jetzt mecker du nicht auch noch rum, das iss alles HANDMADE IN GERMANY im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (29. Juni 2006)

Da ist doch gar nix mehr original oder?


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist doch gar nix mehr original oder?



*Riiiichtiiiig  *


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2006)

Hey Bumble,

ich hoffe, du kannst mit der Konstruktion 300mm Federweg rausholen, der außerdem aktiv arbeitet,
denn so was abgrundtief hässliches muss eine richtig gute Rechtfertigung mit sich bringen... 

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2006)

Mit den zwei Schellen bekommts nen richtigen Baumarktstyle!


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den zwei Schellen bekommts nen richtigen Baumarktstyle!



war´s das nicht schon vorher *duckundweg*


----------



## bikeburnz (30. Juni 2006)

hoffentlich bleibste bei nem Sturz nicht mit dem Schlauch an was hängen und reisst den ab  
das wär gaaar nit gut


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich bleibste bei nem Sturz nicht mit dem Schlauch an was hängen und reisst den ab
> das wär gaaar nit gut




wen    ...den Schlauch 


Ole ole


*DEUTSCHLAND
DEUTSCHLAND
DEUTSCHLAND*


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2006)

*Ihr seid ja alle Banausen  

Das ist alles getreu nach dem Motto: Form follows Funktion  

Ihr alten Optik-Styler  *


----------



## Didgi (30. Juni 2006)

Wie schon gesagt, hab mir auch mal ne neue Kleinigkeit gegönnt:





Muss mir nur noch die passenden Schuhe besorgen.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (30. Juni 2006)

man bumby nehm wenigstens stabile kabelbinder!!!!
das gibt kleinere narben.


----------



## Kitticat (30. Juni 2006)

*schlaaaaaaaaannnnnd*


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> *schlaaaaaaaaannnnnd*



*Was fürn Ding ?  

Achso, du bist total besoffen und kannst Deut.... net mehr aussprechen ;-) *


----------



## THBiker (1. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> *schlaaaaaaaaannnnnd*



*
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE
DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE
OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEE OLEEEE.....OLEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Didgi (1. Juli 2006)

Das Deutschland Spiel gestern war der absolute Hammer! Die haben sowas von verdient gewonnen!

Ich sag nur:

Wein nicht so sehr Argentina, 
am Samstag schon geht Euer Flieger, 
schon wegen Poldi, 
und wegen Schweini
und wegen Klose 
geht's in die Hose. 

 


Aber mal was anderes, was für ne ******** ist das eigentlich mit dem Ulle???? Die Pisser von Telekom haben ja wohl den Arsch offen oder?

Ulle ist und bleibt der Größte!

Daniel


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes, was für ne ******** ist das eigentlich mit dem Ulle???? Die Pisser von Telekom haben ja wohl den Arsch offen oder?
> 
> Ulle ist und bleibt der Größte!
> 
> Daniel



tjo, doping is halt keine schöne sache...
hoffe mein trockenfleisch zählt net zu doping


----------



## Didgi (1. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tjo, doping is halt keine schöne sache...
> hoffe mein trockenfleisch zählt net zu doping



Es ist doch garnicht beweisen das er gedopt hat, das ist ja die Frechheit!


----------



## THBiker (1. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Deutschland Spiel gestern war der absolute Hammer! Die haben sowas von verdient gewonnen!
> 
> Ich sag nur:
> 
> ...



Jo freu mich auch das wir gewonnen haben  ...aber von verdient zu sprechen  ....es waqren beide Mannschaften auf einem sehr hohen Niveau....es war zwar nicht das attraktivste Spiel für einen Zuschauer....aber technisch und stratgegisch auf beiden Seiten Weltklasse!! Verdient hätten´s beide...objektiv gesehen....aber wie du sagt...ich seh´s auch subjektiv...deutschland hat´s verdient   


Zum Ulle.....naja ich denk dass die anderen nur mehr Glück hatten! Wenn alle Dopingsünder erwischt würden, würde wohl niemand bei der Tour mitfahren   


Strandi, wenn ich dich so angucke, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nicht drunter fällt  ...und deine Schlaflosigkeit.....ein Beweis mehr....du bist ab sofort von der Tour suspendiert


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Deutschland Spiel gestern war der absolute Hammer! Die haben sowas von verdient gewonnen!



*Naja da bin ich aber auch nicht ganz deiner Meinung  

War zwar letztendlich schon verdient allein schon wegen Lehmanns Meisterleistung beim Elferschießen, aber beim eigentlichen Spiel von Überlegenheit zu sprechen *räusper*  *


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe mein trockenfleisch zählt net zu doping



*Quatsch, das gibt nur ordentlich Tinte auf`n Füller   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Quatsch, das gibt nur ordentlich Tinte auf`n Füller   *


also in gewisser weise doch doping


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch garnicht beweisen das er gedopt hat, das ist ja die Frechheit!


naja, aber es wurde ja nicht nur der ulle von der tour ausgeschlossen...soweit ich weiss ja alle die auf der liste des doping-doctors standen


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2006)

Heut morgen werd' ich wach, steh auf und stolper und leg mich voll auf die Fresse! *aua*
Und dann gugg ich über was ich gestolpert bin:





Hat mir mein Schatzi doch glatt Protektis geschenkt! 
Ich geh jetzt mal schnell in die Garage... vielleicht stolper ich noch über ein Rocky Flow !

Gruß
Der Optimizer - wieder ein Jahr älter und kein Stück weiser....


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2006)

na dann mal Happy Birthsday           

da würd ich auch gern mal stolpern...muss ja kein Flow sein...wär mit´m VP-Free zufrieden


----------



## Didgi (3. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...muss ja kein Flow sein...wär mit´m VP-Free zufrieden



Damit wär ich sogar noch zufriedener  

Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr, nicht vergessen  

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wär ich sogar noch zufriedener
> 
> Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr, nicht vergessen
> 
> Daniel



brauch´s net vergessen weil ich beim Therapeuten bin


----------



## Kitticat (3. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Was fürn Ding ?
> 
> Achso, du bist total besoffen und kannst Deut.... net mehr aussprechen ;-) *



Jo, ich weiss auchnet...kann mich nichtmal erinnern sowas überhaupt geschrieben zu haben. Sieht mir auch garnicht ähnlich. Ich bin tatsächlich etwas verwirrt jetzt...Ich hatte villeicht einen gaaanz klitzekleinen Schwips. Aber soooo? Nee nee nee...


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich weiss auchnet...kann mich nichtmal erinnern sowas überhaupt geschrieben zu haben. Sieht mir auch garnicht ähnlich. Ich bin tatsächlich etwas verwirrt jetzt...Ich hatte villeicht einen gaaanz klitzekleinen Schwips. Aber soooo? Nee nee nee...



*Na wenn das so ist freu ich mich ja schon auf`s District-Ride Wochenende  
   *


----------



## Kitticat (3. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Na wenn das so ist freu ich mich ja schon auf`s District-Ride Wochenende
> *



Na, ich mich auch !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Na wenn das so ist freu ich mich ja schon auf`s District-Ride Wochenende
> *


hm wär sogar ein anreiz auf die tour in der pfalz zu verzichten und doch die party mitzumachen


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm wär sogar ein anreiz auf die tour in der pfalz zu verzichten und doch die party mitzumachen



Na und ob!!!!  Ich bring noch meine Freundin mit


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Na und ob!!!!  Ich bring noch meine Freundin mit



ich komm auch mit


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm auch mit



Für die leg ich auch meine beiden Beine ins Feuer, dass sie nicht früher heim will!!! Die feiert schon seid 20 Jahren mit mir....


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Für die leg ich auch meine beiden Beine ins Feuer, dass sie nicht früher heim will!!! Die feiert schon seid 20 Jahren mit mir....



hehe..... ....und wo ist der Haken


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..... ....und wo ist der Haken



An der Melli gibts keinen "Haken"...naja...vielleich...verheiratet, 2 Kinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> An der Melli gibts keinen "Haken"...naja...vielleich...verheiratet, 2 Kinder...


   
das nennst du keinen Haken   ...ok das verheiratet ginge ja noch


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2006)

...verheiratet, 2 Kinder, 180kg...


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...verheiratet, 2 Kinder, 180kg...



Boah!!! Zimbo!!! Das nimmst Du sofort zurück!!! Meine Melli  die ist 1,80m und einige kg leichter als ich!!! ...und bevor ihr gleich wieder damit anfangt...mehr Möpse!!!


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...verheiratet, 2 Kinder, 180kg...


um die liste fortzuführen: tätowiert wie kitti   
*duck & wech*


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> um die liste fortzuführen: tätowiert wie kitti
> *duck & wech*



Nö!!! Anders!!!


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Boah!!! Zimbo!!! Das nimmst Du sofort zurück!!! Meine Melli  die ist 1,80m und einige kg leichter als ich!!! ...und bevor ihr gleich wieder damit anfangt...mehr Möpse!!!




quasi ein mobiles Bügelbrett     *undwech*


----------



## proclimber (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> .........mehr Möpse!!!



mutiert oder was??? mehr als zwei???   


es is einfach zu warm zum normal denken


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> mutiert oder was??? mehr als zwei???
> 
> 
> es is einfach zu warm zum normal denken



Ihr seid ganz schlimme Frechlinge!!!! Allesamt!!!!


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ganz schlimme Frechlinge!!!! Allesamt!!!!


  warum


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> um die liste fortzuführen: tätowiert wie kitti
> *duck & wech*




*Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander, das "tätowiert" gehört ja wohl ganz klar auf die Pro-Liste  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander, das "tätowiert" gehört ja wohl ganz klar auf die Pro-Liste  *



Schnuuuurrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander, das "tätowiert" gehört ja wohl ganz klar auf die Pro-Liste  *



Bilder hängt man doch normalerweise an die Wand   ....und hockt sie net auf´s fahrrad   

so...ich muss wech....ole ole.....ab zum Fussball


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

kennt sich jemand hier mit digi-cams aus  
hab zwei gesehen die ich interessant finde...
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...39108-4441626?_encoding=UTF8&s=ce-de&v=glance

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...39108-4441626?_encoding=UTF8&s=ce-de&v=glance


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

da würd ich zu der canon raten. Canon ist ne gute cam .. ich hab ein ähnliches Modell (eine Nummer größer) und die ist einwandfrei..
KAUFEN!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2006)

Wenn dir 5 Megapixel reichen täten...

Die Exilim Z-500 gibts z.Zt. beim Mediamarkt für 180. Hatt auch ein fettes 2,6 Zoll Display und eignet sich gut für Bike-Schnappschüsse aus der Hüfte..

ach ja... Strandi...Dänemark...genau... du müsstest dann ja zum Mediamarkt hinflliegen, oder!?!  

Gruß
Der Digicamizer


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

mir is wichtig das die cam schnell auslöst damit die actionpics was werden  
mediamarkt klingt gut...bin am WE in celle...hm gibbet da n mediamarkt


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2006)

die casio hat extra für "Actionszenen" ne Quick-Shutter-Funktion und verspricht ne Auslöseverzögerung von o.oo7 sec...


----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2006)

Weil bestimmte Dinge immer gründlich erledigt werden, gibt's einen neuen festen Hut für den Kelme.





Ist halt eine vollwertige CC-Schwuchtel-Hirnschüssel  , aber schön leicht, schön luftig und schön schwarz  .
Gekauft habe ich den da: Bikezone


Kelme - passt


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Juli 2006)

ist doch schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (13. Juli 2006)

@Kelme: passt zu deinem schwarze Schaaaaaffff" Image


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch schick




*Find ich auch, soooo schwuchtelig schaut der garnet aus  *


----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2006)

Frag mich nur wielange der hält... es steht ja noch die zweite Runde des Kelme-Fall-Weges aus...

Gruß
Der italomizer - back from hell...


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juli 2006)

Tach Bumble,

schön dich in deinem Fred mal wieder zu treffen...
gestern hammer nochmal Termine angepasst - sieht so aus als wär ich am District Ride mit der Band im Studio.  
Da ist zwar das letzte Wort noch nicht gelabert, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich wieder nicht dabei sein.  
Wann sieht man dich mal wieder inner Palz???

PS: hab gerade den anderen Fred entdeckt...


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

@alle Lästermäuler - das Lästern hat seit Freitach ein Ende!


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2006)

@Flugrost

schick schick  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> @alle Lästermäuler - das Lästern hat seit Freitach ein Ende!


Hui!
Sehe ich das richtig? Ein Fritzz? Wie fährt es sich denn=
Gruß!

nico


----------



## han (18. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch. Das warten hat ein Ende


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

In Kürze: Am Wochenende hab ich das Rad satte 13h lang gefahren und bin total zufrieden (kann jeder nachvollziehen, der mein altes kennt). Der Rahmen misst 18 Zoll und ist recht kompakt. Die Geometrie ist ähnlich wie die vom Freak. Hinterbauwippen hat überhaupt nicht stattgefunden. Das Setup ist zwar noch nicht  optimal und die Gabel braucht wohl noch ne gewisse Zeit, bis sie eingefahren ist aber Alles in Allem: ich gebs nimmer her...

Gruß/A

Edith: Die Reifen (Big Bettys) rollen überhaupt garnicht.


----------



## strandi (18. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Edith: Die Reifen (Big Bettys) rollen überhaupt garnicht.



wie meinste das  bergauf ne qual oder was? wie sind die bergab? hab nämlich auch die bettys für meinen neuen hobel geordert


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

...wie Du sagst... bergauf kleben sie am Boden und bergab sind sie richtig gut...
für die Pfalz overdosed


----------



## strandi (18. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie Du sagst... bergauf kleben sie am Boden und bergab sind sie richtig gut...
> für die Pfalz overdosed


so liebe ich das  
thx und weiterhin viel spass mit deinem schatzl


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2006)

*Hey Armin, sehr gute Wahl, wäre auch eins meiner Favoriten würde ich mir ein neues zulegen wollen  

@ Strandi:   Das mit den Bettys iss relativ, der Armin is vorher Michelin Hot S gefahren und die rollen auch ohne dass man mittritt.  *


----------



## marc (18. Juli 2006)

Nettes Cube 

@strandi, alles easy. Die Big B´s sind in Ordnung. hatte auf meier Katze vorher
Al Migthy UND Kenda DH Tubes drauf/drin und bin trotzdem den Kandel hoch 
(zwar klinisch tot, aber oben ) und mit den Betty´s und "Kinder"-Schläuchen geht´s fast von alleine... 

Gruß Marc

PS: Foddos vom Neuen...Wann holst es eigentlich?


----------



## strandi (18. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Cube
> 
> @strandi, alles easy. Die Big B´s sind in Ordnung. hatte auf meier Katze vorher
> Al Migthy UND Kenda DH Tubes drauf/drin und bin trotzdem den Kandel hoch
> ...


mach mir eher sorgen das mir die reifen nicht hardcore genug sind   
gibt nix schlimmeres als platten und durchschläge  
krieg meinen hobel in "special-edition-lackierung" wohl ende der woche zugesendet  heute restzahlung überwiesen...


----------



## marc (18. Juli 2006)

Mit nem extra-ordinär-geschmeidigen Fahrstil geht jeder Reifen über den Jordan....Aber die Betty ist ein zähes Luder. Die schluckt einiges 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Lackierung. Daß D-Land NICHT Weltmeister wurde, weißt du aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nem extra-ordinär-geschmeidigen Fahrstil geht jeder Reifen über den Jordan....Aber die Betty ist ein zähes Luder. Die schluckt einiges


Und wie schauts aus mit ner Rohloff im Hinterrad? Die Fat Alberts sind da immer sofort durchgeschlagen. Deswegen fahre ich jetzt ja auch durchgehend den AlMighty. Da ist die Karkasse einfach härter.
Wie ist die Karkasse der Betty im Vergleich zum Fetten Albert?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Karkasse der Betty im Vergleich zum Fetten Albert?


...viel dicker - Gumwall versus Skinwall...


----------



## strandi (18. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Lackierung. Daß D-Land NICHT Weltmeister wurde, weißt du aber....


yap...das bike is auch NICHT schwarz-rot-gold


----------



## marc (18. Juli 2006)

Klar die Wand ist dünner, aber bisher hab ich keine Probleme. Ob Winterberg,Wildbad oder Kandel/Schauinsland - die Frisur und Betty hält 

Und 1,5kg weniger Bike den Berg hochschleppen macht sich ja auch durch eine
geringere Schweißproduktion bemerkbar


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2006)

Mmmhhh...
Der Gewichtsunterschied Betty (878,85g) zu Fat Albert (737,1g) ist ja nicht gerade marginal...

Mal was nebenbei, kann mir jemand erklären warum Schwalbe die Massen der Reifen in Unzen angibt? Geht's noch?!

nico


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmhhh...
> Der Gewichtsunterschied Betty (878,85g) zu Fat Albert (737,1g) ist ja nicht gerade marginal...
> 
> Mal was nebenbei, kann mir jemand erklären warum Schwalbe die Massen der Reifen in Unzen angibt? Geht's noch?!
> ...



*Ich hab die Betty wieder abgesetzt, weil ich ständig Durchschläge hatte, was aber sicherlich auch an meiner verbesserungswürdigen Fahrtechnik und an den 1,9 bar die ich fahre liegen kann 
Bei wenig Luftdruck ist die Betty auch nicht pannensicherer als ein Fatal-Bert  , wohl aber um einiges dicker *


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hab die Betty wieder abgesetzt, weil ich ständig Durchschläge hatte, was aber sicherlich auch an meiner verbesserungswürdigen Fahrtechnik und an den 1,9 bar die ich fahre liegen kann
> Bei wenig Luftdruck ist die Betty auch nicht pannensicherer als ein Fatal-Bert  , wohl aber um einiges dicker *


...na dann, 5 Bar oder abnehmen...  ...


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...na dann, 5 Bar oder abnehmen...  ...



*oder weiter saufen, Swampthing montieren und Ruhe iss  *


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (18. Juli 2006)

iss ja en richtiger PornoBomber der Fritzz. Na wenn du jetzt nicht ne traube junger hübscher bikerinnen wie ne traube hinter dir her durch die palz ziehst.... ja dann weiß ich auch nicht.

auf jeden machste mit der bude echt nen breiten schuh  



und wenn der berg nicht zum propheten kommt dann kommt das prophet zu eL


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Juli 2006)

big betty ist für die pfalz cool, schön leicht super grip. fürs grobe ist sie nix. in rittershausen hat sie sich nach dem zieldrop mal kurz von der felge verabschiedet. hab dann wieder auf den minion gewechselt.

apropo schlachtplatte


----------



## Kitticat (18. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> big betty ist für die pfalz cool, schön leicht super grip. fürs grobe ist sie nix. in rittershausen hat sie sich nach dem zieldrop mal kurz von der felge verabschiedet. hab dann wieder auf den minion gewechselt.
> 
> apropo schlachtplatte



Ist das ein neues Bikeschuhmodell?? DAS will ich auch haben!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> big betty ist für die pfalz cool, schön leicht super grip. fürs grobe ist sie nix. in rittershausen hat sie sich nach dem zieldrop mal kurz von der felge verabschiedet. hab dann wieder auf den minion gewechselt.
> 
> apropo schlachtplatte


Was er nicht fressen kann macht er halt kaputt... 

Zur Betty: Bezweifle den Grip auch nicht. Vermutlich reicht in der Pfalz sogar der Racing Ralph bei richtiger Fahrtechnik,  aber die Frage stellt sich nun mal wegen meinem schweren Hinterrad. Durch die Trägheit haut das ziemlich rein...


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2006)

sehr interessant
wenn ihr weiter diese tapete quotet dann tapezier ich mein keller damit.


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

>



*Lass mich raten:  Truvativ ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juli 2006)

yes, aber jetzt ist ratze fatze dran die  teuflische


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> big betty ist für die pfalz cool, schön leicht super grip


...na, nur wer ständig durch die Pfalz fliegt statt fährt behauptet sowas ...


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...na, nur wer ständig durch die Pfalz fliegt statt fährt behauptet sowas ...


wieso 
also ich denk Big Bettys bzw der Maxxis Advantage sind für´s biken im PW optimal...genug Grip, Durchschlagschutz ok und leicht genug!!!! Was will man mehr  ...klar nicht zu vergleichen mit´m richtigen DH-Schlappen!


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn der berg nicht zum propheten kommt dann kommt das prophet zu eL


601?


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2006)

4711??


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juli 2006)

11880 ?


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

kennt jemand das axo safety jacket  
grad bei bike-mailorder für 120 euronen...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2006)

@Flugrost:

hau dir mal die 2,5er Minions drauf, dann wirst du die Betty als DIE Erleichterung bergauf empfinden - und genug Grip haben se trotzdem...

Übrigens:
GIZZMO kaputt - ein Jahr nach Rahmentausch wieder an der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen...und am Hinterbau auch  
Der Clou: nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub und seit gestern hat der Laden, wo ich das Teil gekauft hab dicht gemacht.
el Zimbo...ein rad- und ratloser Radfahrer.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

@Zahlenschubser: der zitierte weiß,was ich meine - 601 meint das BCR601 von Cube und ein Prophet issn Cdale. Wissensdurst gestillt? 

@Zimbo: Ich wollte nicht eine Diskussion pro oder contra Big Betty anschieben - ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Dinger im Vergleich zum Hot S viel schlechter rollen. Das scheinen einige hier nicht zu kapieren, weil warum auch immer...

...das mit Deinem Rahmen is ja echter Mist... Du brauchst langsam ein Volleisengeröhr


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> @Zimbo: Ich wollte nicht eine Diskussion pro oder contra Big Betty anschieben - ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Dinger im Vergleich zum Hot S viel schlechter rollen. Das scheinen einige hier nicht zu kapieren, weil warum auch immer...


was bringts aber wen´n´n reifen gut rollt und sonst Müll ist  ....nein ich will nicht diskutieren  war nur ne Anmerkung

@Zimbo
tja.....dann brauchst du endlich mal was stabiles ..was machst du dann....neuen Rahmen abholen und gleich verchecken  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. Juli 2006)

Im PW tun´s auch die Fat Albert!.....

Was bringt mir ein schwerer Schlappen, wenn ich spätestens nach der 2ten Auffahrt heim muss, weil ich keine Kraft mehr hab, oder den Berg im Schneckentempo hochfahren muss! Macht ja sehr viel Spass!!!
Mit dem Fat Albert gibts zwar mit zu wenig Luft als mal nen Platten, aber der ist deutlich schneller behoben, wie wenn ich bei nem DH-Reifen immer erst die Reifenheber auspacken muss!
Mein Kumpel fährt sogar in Winterber den DH mit dem Fat Albert runter, und das nicht langsam! Ich glaube die Abfahrten im PW sind auch net schlimmer als in Winterberg!

Von daher, DH-Schlappen fürn PW voll fürn Arsch!


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denk Big Bettys bzw der Maxxis Advantage sind für´s biken im PW optimal...genug Grip, Durchschlagschutz ok und leicht genug!!!!



*Advantage iss nur in der Faltversion richtig leicht, die Drahtversion ist entgegen der Herstellerangabe bleischwer !!!

In der Faltversion hat er dann wieder das übliche Durchschlagsproblem bei niedrigem Luftdruck.  *


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2006)

Ich kann über den Hot S nur gutes berichten, hab ich ihn doch selbst 2 Jahre gefahren mit ohne Pannen   Ist aber halt auch recht teuer....
Und mal was neues probieren tut der Abwechslung gut


----------



## Didgi (19. Juli 2006)

Hab gestern Mittag die Big Bettys wieder drauf gezogen. Anschließend gleich neTour gemacht. Bergauf nicht schlimmer wie mit den 2,5er Minions, dafür bergab wesentlich geiler. Mehr Grip, besserer Kurvenhalt, einfach geil (persönliche Meinung).

Super Reifen für den PW  

Daniel


----------



## Didgi (19. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand das axo safety jacket
> grad bei bike-mailorder für 120 euronen...



Hey Strandi,

also ich hatte das AXO Safety Jacket mal im Laden an weil ich mich auch dafür interessierte. Mir hat es nicht gefallen, es saß einfach beschissen. Ich dachte eigentlich es würd gut sitzen, da es ja fast nur aus diesem Netzstoff besteht, aber nix da. Hat überall gekratzt und so. Ich würds dir nicht empfehlen.

Empfehlen kann ich das Safety Jacket von ST (Shock Therapy). Sitzt super, nicht zu warm, Protektoren sitzen an den richten Stellen und verrutschen nicht. Und der Rückenprotektor ist abnehmbar (glaub ich mal ) und er ist nicht so kurz wie z.B. bei 661. Alles in allem ein gutes Safety Jacket.

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> 
> also ich hatte das AXO Safety Jacket mal im Laden an weil ich mich auch dafür interessierte. Mir hat es nicht gefallen, es saß einfach beschissen. Ich dachte eigentlich es würd gut sitzen, da es ja fast nur aus diesem Netzstoff besteht, aber nix da. Hat überall gekratzt und so. Ich würds dir nicht empfehlen.
> 
> ...


super danke  
eigentlich wollte ich eh kein safety jacket...hab ja meinen bmx panzer  
hatte nur überlegt ob es sich lohnt für 39 eur dainese ellenbogenschoner zu bestellen oder gleich für 119 n ganzes jacket...


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hatte nur überlegt ob es sich lohnt für 39 eur dainese ellenbogenschoner zu bestellen



*Ellbogenschoner - ja, Dainese - nein, sind die schlechtesten die ich bisher hatte :kotz: *


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ellbogenschoner - ja, Dainese - nein, sind die schlechtesten die ich bisher hatte :kotz: *



Guru! sag was!


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ellbogenschoner - ja, Dainese - nein, sind die schlechtesten die ich bisher hatte :kotz: *



Für dünne Arme und dadurch runterrutschende Schoner können die Italiener aber nichts...         (Schenkelklopfer ausm Schwarzwald)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ellbogenschoner - ja, Dainese - nein, sind die schlechtesten die ich bisher hatte :kotz: *


ehrlich? bist der erste der darüber meckert...sonst nur gutes gehört 
hab mir soeben diese hier bestellt


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

gute Wahl!


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2006)

Äehm strandi, sind die Bordsteine in Dänemark sooo hoch daß es einer solchen Ausrüstung bedarf  oder ist das für das Klippen-Posen


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Äehm strandi, sind die Bordsteine in Dänemark sooo hoch daß es einer solchen Ausrüstung bedarf  oder ist das für das Klippen-Posen


schonmal was von deichen gehört


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2006)

Ach ja, dat is da wo wenn man drauf steigt das Wasser abhaut und man ganz toll Wattwandern kann (Aber da fällt ma eh weich)


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Guru! sag was!



die sind super  

Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juli 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher, DH-Schlappen fürn PW voll fürn Arsch!


Man lese genau und dann erkennt man das ich keinen Fat Albert wegen meinem schweren Hinterrad fahren kann... F=m*a...


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Man lese genau und dann erkennt man das ich keinen Fat Albert wegen meinem schweren Hinterrad fahren kann... F=m*a...


...wie schwer isses denn?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie schwer isses denn?


Rohloff + Mavic EX729 Disc + 32 Speichen...


----------



## Didgi (19. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Rohloff + Mavic EX729 Disc + 32 Speichen...



Und dann noch du 70kg-Fliegengewicht  Nimm nen Maxxis Minion oder den Big Betty, meine Empfehlung.

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juli 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch du 70kg-Fliegengewicht


Kommt nicht ganz hin...

Ich glaube ich muss mal ne Betty in den Fingern haben um das mit der Karkasse beurteilen zu können.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Ich empfehle MAXXIS Advantage für den PW!!


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle MAXXIS Advantage für den PW!!


und ich tioga factory dh  
empfehle ich sowieso generell und net nur für den pw


----------



## proclimber (19. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und ich tioga factory dh



dem kann ich leider garnicht zustimmen. hatte nur probleme mit den tiogas. maxxis high roller oder minion....zwar schwerer aber um weiten besser.


----------



## bikeburnz (19. Juli 2006)

immer noch Big Betty...


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle MAXXIS Advantage für den PW!!




*Schon gefahren ???  oder warum empfiehlst du den ???
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich? bist der erste der darüber meckert...sonst nur gutes gehört
> hab mir soeben diese hier bestellt



*Wenn du mit klar kommst iss ja okay, bei mir wären die vom Arm gerutscht, hätte ich den Lenker losgelassen  

Unterarme wie Popey helfen da natürlich enorm, aber die hab ich leider net, deshalb hab ich mir die hier zugelegt und das sind definitv die besten wo`s gibt  




*


----------



## bikeburnz (19. Juli 2006)

und teuersten  oder??


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> und teuersten  oder??



jep,das stimmt!

zum Reifen Thema:ich habe mir 2x in der letzten Zeit die Betty`s montiert und nen Platten kassiert Ich fahre jetzt wieder den Al,damit hab ich keine prob`s,is halt schwer, aber egal,ich will ja Sport machen und da sollte man sich etwas anstrengen müssen  Aber ich fahr ja auch in HD und net in PW.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> und teuersten  oder??



*Ja schon, aber wenn man bisserl die Äuglein auf macht bekommt man die auch schon mal fürn Fuffi  *


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Schon gefahren ???  oder warum empfiehlst du den ???
> *




ahja könnt ich den sonst empfehlen Bumble    ......also vom hören sagen empfehle ich nix.....das solltest du wissen  
hab die auf der Sau drauf und bin zufrieden!! Leichter als der Minion und doch mehr als genug Grip...nur am Anfang hatte ich´n bissl Probleme weil zu viel Luft drin


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




habsch auch.....und kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ahja könnt ich den sonst empfehlen Bumble    ......also vom hören sagen empfehle ich nix.....das solltest du wissen
> hab die auf der Sau drauf und bin zufrieden!! Leichter als der Minion und doch mehr als genug Grip...nur am Anfang hatte ich´n bissl Probleme weil zu viel Luft drin



*Ich frage weil ich mir den in der Drahtausführung bestellt hatte und der entgegen der Herstellerangabe knapp 1000gr gewogen hat  

Hab den gleich wieder umgetauscht und mir jetzt für`s Hardtail die Faltversion mit knapp 800gr geholt und bin recht zufrieden,war aber noch nicht so arg viel unterwegs mit dem Reifen.  *


----------



## strandi (19. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> dem kann ich leider garnicht zustimmen. hatte nur probleme mit den tiogas. maxxis high roller oder minion....zwar schwerer aber um weiten besser.


und was für probleme  ich hab meinen jetzt seit 2 jahren im einsatz und noch keinen einzigen platten gehabt  super grip sowohl im schnee als auch auf normalen singletrails und mit genug luft auch super zum dirten geeignet. gewicht is auch net so arg und rollwiderstand angenehm...was will man(n) mehr


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Man lese genau und dann erkennt man das ich keinen Fat Albert wegen meinem schweren Hinterrad fahren kann... F=m*a...



Also eigentlich war´s net auf Dich gemünzt, sondern allgemein gehalten!

Aber wo wir schon mal dabei sind, denke ich dass das besagte Laufrad von meinem Kumpel auch net wirklich viel leichter ist! Und bei dem funzt es ja! Es mag ebenfalls sein,  dass es physikalisch net funktioniert, aber die Realität sieht halt manchmal doch anders aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigentlich war´s net auf Dich gemünzt, sondern allgemein gehalten!
> 
> Aber wo wir schon mal dabei sind, denke ich dass das besagte Laufrad von meinem Kumpel auch net wirklich viel leichter ist! Und bei dem funzt es ja! Es mag ebenfalls sein,  dass es physikalisch net funktioniert, aber die Realität sieht halt manchmal doch anders aus!



*Nico redet von der Rohloff  *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. Juli 2006)

Aso!!!!Also ich hatte ja auch schon eine in der Hand! Die ist schon schwer! Aber so wie er redet, muss er sie ja noch zusätzlich mit Blei ausgegossen haben!


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich frage weil ich mir den in der Drahtausführung bestellt hatte und der entgegen der Herstellerangabe knapp 1000gr gewogen hat
> 
> Hab den gleich wieder umgetauscht und mir jetzt für`s Hardtail die Faltversion mit knapp 800gr geholt und bin recht zufrieden,war aber noch nicht so arg viel unterwegs mit dem Reifen.  *



Hab die Faltversion...beide wiegen so um die 900g....herstellerangaben kannst du echt vergessen trotzdem 400g leichter pro reifen als die Minion DHs


----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Rohloff + Mavic EX729 Disc + 32 Speichen...


1715g+677g+ca150g=ca2542g ... da würd ich mir dreimal überlegen, wieviel Tonnen Gummi ich da drauf tu ...


wer schön schalten will muss leiden - Neid


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> 1715g+677g+ca150g=ca2542g ... da würd ich mir dreimal überlegen, wieviel Tonnen Gummi ich da drauf tu ...


Hehe... am besten nen Racing Ralph. Dann kannste im Wald durchgehend schieben oder darfst nur noch auf der Straße fahren... und bloß kein Bordstein schlecht erwischen...


----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2006)

Rutsching Ralph is Dummfug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

...Rutsching Ralph am Heck, Rohloff raus wegen Leichtbau und dann
"The Fast and the Furious 28 - Pfälzerwald Drift" 


...wo nehm ich eigentlich noch den Humor her, bei meiner aktuellen Situation?


----------



## strandi (20. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rutsching Ralph am Heck, Rohloff raus wegen Leichtbau und dann
> "The Fast and the Furious 28 - Pfälzerwald Drift"
> 
> 
> ...wo nehm ich eigentlich noch den Humor her, bei meiner aktuellen Situation?


nennt sich galgenhumor  
mach doch mal bei simplon direkt druck wenn dein händler dicht gemacht hat.
ich übersetze auch grad kräftig deutsch-dänisch-deutsch für meinen kumpel mit dem gebrochenen corratec...machen die reklamation direkt im werk


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo nehm ich eigentlich noch den Humor her, bei meiner aktuellen Situation?


Hast du dein Radel zerstört? Wenn ja... BILDER!!!! 
Habe auch mal wieder ein nicht unerhebliches Teil der Rohloff geschrottet. Das Teil bringt mich echt noch ins Grab!

nico


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

...Kontakt zu Simplon ist bereits aufgenommen, die rufen aber nicht zurück!!! 
Ich werd's in ein paar Minuten nochmal selbst probieren.
Dabei hätte die nächste Woche (Urlaub) doch so schön werden können... 

Bilder machen da keinen Sinn, hab nur meine Handykamera - bei der Auflösung sieht man die Risse eh nicht:
Einmal ist die Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme angerissen - so wie vor einem Jahr...
Außerdem hat der Hinterbau auch nen Riss, da wo der Dämpfer fest gemacht ist.

...ich weiß, bin ja schon am Abnehmen und wahrscheinlich hab ich bald ein DMR Trailstar (steel is real!) - dann lern ich noch dazu fahren. 
Nur ohne die finanzielle Unterstützung von Simplon, bzw. das Geld, das ich für den neuen Rahmen krieg, geht halt nix.
Deswegen bin ich z.Zt. ein rad- und ratloser Radfahrer...


----------



## marc (20. Juli 2006)

Simpson sind doch Schluchtensch....Österreicher,gell?

Machen wir ne Sternfahrt und verbinden dann einen Bikeparkbesuch dazu.

Wenn da mal EM ist...hoffe nur daß die Stahlträger im Stadion keine Risse bekommen... 

Hoffe für dich auf ein gutes Ende


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

Danke, danke...

Letztes Jahr ging das ja ganz ohne Probleme - innerhalb einer Woche stand das Bike wieder einsatzbereit da.
Aber da der Händler, bei dem ich es gekauft habe, jetzt seinen Laden dicht machen musste, steh ich halt alleine da...
Der Typ bei Simplon (ja, Schluchtensch...Ösis) ist halt momentan auch noch alleine in der Abteilung und...
...gerade eben ist keiner an den Apparat gegangen.

Wie schon gesagt, hätte ich die Kohle mal schnell nen Rahmen zu kaufen,
oder würde nicht gerade der Urlaub an der Haustür kratzen, wär alles nur halb so schlimm...


----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2006)

Mir kommt da ne Idee - der Altig in Mannem vertickt meines Wissens nach Simplon ... versuchs doch über den mal.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

Yep, der ist Simplon-Vertragshändler und Jens, der Schrauber vom Stäbe, wird ab 1.8. dort arbeiten.
Wenn die mir den Rahmen umtauschen werd ich's über den Altig machen, aber eigentlich wär mir's lieber,
die würden mir direkt einen Teilbetrag zurückzahlen...schaumermal. Mein Urlaub ist eh schon so gut wie bikelos.


----------



## marc (20. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...schaumermal. Mein Urlaub ist eh schon so gut wie bikelos.


Mein Bei-und Mitleid hast Du. Kanns nachvollziehen. Nach meinem Verletzungs-Hattrick (3x biken und jedesmal Abflug mit Auszeit ) stinkts mir inzwischen auch gewaltig. Aber ich sehs positiv...irgendwann kommt auch mein 2006 

marc


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

Hast du auch einen Alternativ-Refrain mit 2010, wie die Sportfreunde Stiller?
...das war verdammt schlau von den Jungs - wenn auch absolut berechnend und kommerziell.

Und jetzt:
FEIERABEND!!!   

Macht's gut, danke für die Anteilnahme und bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bei-und Mitleid hast Du. Kanns nachvollziehen. Nach meinem Verletzungs-Hattrick (3x biken und jedesmal Abflug mit Auszeit ) stinkts mir inzwischen auch gewaltig. Aber ich sehs positiv...irgendwann kommt auch mein 2006
> 
> marc


ich hoffe mal es liegt an mangelnder technik und net am bike


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2006)

Letzter Nachtrag, dann wirklich Feierabend:

-hab den Typ erreicht, der hat sich 1000x entschuldigt (war wie immer sehr nett), aber ihm ist das Telefon schon ans Ohr gewachsen lol: ),
weil ein Kollege bis Montag im Urlaub ist...
-ich werde finanziell entschädigt, aber wie genau konnte er mir noch nicht sagen - auf jeden Fall soll ich nicht unglücklich und ohne Fahrrad aus der Sache gehen.

Simplon Olé - wenn ihr jetzt noch etwas weniger in Leichtbau macht, kriegt ihr das mit den schwereren Enduro-Kunden auch noch hin... 

(Weitere Berichte folgen)


----------



## marc (20. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal es liegt an mangelnder technik und net am bike



 

Donald Duck Syndrom. 

oder

...wie stürz ich bei einfachsten Sachen so schwierig daß es sich lohnt 

und 

fahre die schwierigen Sachen so einfach als sein nichts gewesen....

"Mr. Andersson,...Sie haben keine andere Wahl. Mr. Andersson..."


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Donald Duck Syndrom.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



wenn mich meine grauen zellen nicht trügen, warst du doch vor zwei wochen auch in winterberg?


----------



## bikeburnz (20. Juli 2006)

@zimbo: kauf dir doch mal was stabiles wenn du entschädigt wirst..


----------



## strandi (20. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @zimbo: kauf dir doch mal was stabiles wenn du entschädigt wirst..


genau...n cheetah zum beispiel


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Donald Duck Syndrom.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...




Da kann ich dir Nachhilfe geben....ich bin da Experte!!! Ausfallzeit 4 Monate plus´n halbes Jahr nur rumgeeier  ...aber bei mir ist jetz 2006 und langsam lerne ich wieder radfahren


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> 1715g



isch hab die Rohloff mal gewogen,nur so aus Spaß,bei mir ware das 2016g!!!(boim Metzger uff de Wurscht Waag)is dann noch ä bissel schwerer 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> isch hab die Rohloff mal gewogen,nur so aus Spaß,bei mir ware das 2016g!!!(boim Metzger uff de Wurscht Waag)is dann noch ä bissel schwerer
> Gruß Guru.


Öhm.. biste sicher das da nicht noch 300 Gramm Gehacktes mit drauf lagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm.. biste sicher das da nicht noch 300 Gramm Gehacktes mit drauf lagen?



Ja 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2006)

Moin!

-was Stabileres wird's auf jeden Fall, aber für'n Fully mit neuem Dämpfer wird's wahrscheinlich nicht reichen...
...fangt schon mal an zu sammeln  

Im Ernst: ich werd wohl auf ein ordentliches Hardteil umsteigen und endlich mal richtig fahren lernen


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> 
> Im Ernst: ich werd wohl auf ein ordentliches Hardteil umsteigen und endlich mal richtig fahren lernen




definiere ordentlich  

Norco hat da stabile Sachen die auch billig sind


----------



## strandi (21. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: ich werd wohl auf ein ordentliches Hardteil umsteigen und endlich mal richtig fahren lernen


weise entscheidung  dann wirste wohl net drumherum kommen in den club der wölfe aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mich meine grauen zellen nicht trügen, warst du doch vor zwei wochen auch in winterberg?



Dann warst Du der Pfälzer Biker. Matz hatte mir gesagt daß jemand von der "Pfalz-Tour" auch da sei. Hatten wir "uns" (Matz,Boris&Ich) nicht an der Drop-Zone beim Slopestyle Dingens getroffen wo du dann auf die große Box rauf bist?? Dann kann ich mich an dich erinnern.
Meiner einer:







			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dir Nachhilfe geben....ich bin da Experte!!! Ausfallzeit 4 Monate plus´n halbes Jahr nur rumgeeier  ...aber bei mir ist jetz 2006 und langsam lerne ich wieder radfahren




Das ist schon vereinsverdächtig und ab zwei Personen kann man glaub nen e.V. machen,oder? 
Senioren-Bikepark "Waldfrieden" mit Arthrosegerechten Obstacles....ich bin dabei


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> isch hab die Rohloff mal gewogen,nur so aus Spaß,bei mir ware das 2016g!!!(boim Metzger uff de Wurscht Waag)is dann noch ä bissel schwerer
> Gruß Guru.


... bei Deiner is bestimmt nochn Gang mehr mit drin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

Das ist ein Hamsterrad mit extra fettem Hamster...Rohloff´s stufenlose Automatik


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2006)

erste Bilder der Technologie...


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

spanische Betreuung?  oder ehem. Schüler vom Arnold


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> spanische Betreuung?  oder ehem. Schüler vom Arnold







nettes pic - gefunden im ktwr


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2006)

@Strandi:
Nein, kein Wölfchen - ich will ja weiterhin Touren fahren und nicht nur springen gehen...

-es wird halt sowas wie'n Freeride-HT - mehr verrat ich noch net, weiß auch noch nicht was es werden soll.
Ich hab schon eine Vorauswahl getroffen, die Entscheidung hängt halt auch von der finanziellen Seite ab.

...und jetzt schau ich mal bei Norco, ob die auch was für mich haben.

PS: Wo nehmt ihr nur immer die geilen Bilder her???


----------



## strandi (21. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi:
> Nein, kein Wölfchen - ich will ja weiterhin Touren fahren und nicht nur springen gehen...


ja eben


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann warst Du der Pfälzer Biker. Matz hatte mir gesagt daß jemand von der "Pfalz-Tour" auch da sei. Hatten wir "uns" (Matz,Boris&Ich) nicht an der Drop-Zone beim Slopestyle Dingens getroffen wo du dann auf die große Box rauf bist??



bei der pfalz tour war ich nicht dabei, das könnte der burnz gewesen sein. war am sa den halben tag im slopstyle, da ich mir morgens die hinterradbremse zerstört habe.


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi:
> Nein, kein Wölfchen - ich will ja weiterhin Touren fahren und nicht nur springen gehen...
> 
> -es wird halt sowas wie'n Freeride-HT - mehr verrat ich noch net, weiß auch noch nicht was es werden soll.
> ...



google machts möglich


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> bei der pfalz tour war ich nicht dabei, das könnte der burnz gewesen sein. war am sa den halben tag im slopstyle, da ich mir morgens die hinterradbremse zerstört habe.



schwarzes Trikot?  ....woher weißt du dann daß ich in Winterberg war...  (BND? )


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann warst Du der Pfälzer Biker. Matz hatte mir gesagt daß jemand von der "Pfalz-Tour" auch da sei. Hatten wir "uns" (Matz,Boris&Ich) nicht an der Drop-Zone beim Slopestyle Dingens getroffen wo du dann auf die große Box rauf bist?? Dann kann ich mich an dich erinnern.
> Meiner einer:
> 
> 
> ...




äh jo das war ich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juli 2006)

@zimbo: Norco kann ich nur empfehlen..sehr stabil.. und ryan leech fährt auch eins...vielleicht gehste ja dann auch so ab..


----------



## strandi (24. Juli 2006)

um nochmal auf die digicams zurückzukommen...was sagt ihr denn zu dem teil hier? 
http://www.foto-erhardt.de/product_...sCsid=cd5027311be1ac9ec011f5d39f214c42#kartei


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> um nochmal auf die digicams zurückzukommen...was sagt ihr denn zu dem teil hier?
> http://www.foto-erhardt.de/product_...sCsid=cd5027311be1ac9ec011f5d39f214c42#kartei



*Kannst ja im Urlaub mal meine Sony-W5 testen, die dürfte es momentan zu nem Hammerpreis geben *


----------



## strandi (24. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kannst ja im Urlaub mal meine Sony-W5 testen, die dürfte es momentan zu nem Hammerpreis geben *


hab grad ma ein paar kritiken dazu gelesen...hört sich spitze an  
allerdings finde ich die nur in nem dänischen shop zu nem recht hohen preis (ca. 335 EUR) http://www.computercity.dk/index.aspx?Identifier=DK34092
ist das hier der nachfolger  
http://www.foto-erhardt.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_28_52&products_id=4594


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad ma ein paar kritiken dazu gelesen...hört sich spitze an
> allerdings finde ich die nur in nem dänischen shop zu nem recht hohen preis (ca. 335 EUR) http://www.computercity.dk/index.aspx?Identifier=DK34092
> ist das hier der nachfolger
> http://www.foto-erhardt.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_28_52&products_id=4594




Keine Ahnung wie der Nachfolger heisst, für die W5 hab ich vor nem Jahr 260Euro bezahlt und im Frühjahr gabs die schon für 220 Euro, weil sie anscheinend ausläuft.

Wie gesagt, darfst im Urlaub gerne mal ausgiebig testen, das Teil löst extrem schnell aus und macht sogar super Bike-Bilder weil sich alles mögliche einstellen läßt. ( jetzt müsste ichs nur noch können  )

Hier mal ein Beipiel was ich letzten Sommer im Tiergarten mit bisserl rumbastlerei geknippst hab:


----------



## proclimber (25. Juli 2006)

neuer Dirtrahmen..den Rest hatte ich noch rumliegen:


----------



## Didgi (25. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> neuer Dirtrahmen..den Rest hatte ich noch rumliegen:



Gefällt  

Frank das mit Morzine wird nix. Nochmal danke für deine Bemühungen und Angebote. Wär echt gern mitgekommen.

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Juli 2006)

Habe auch etwas Neues... ne Brille... Nach 22 Jahren ist mir, dank des Tafelanschriebs in Thermodynamik, aufgefallen, dass ich kurzsichtig bin...

Nachtrag: @proclimber: Singlespeed und Kasette? Da gibts doch Adapter für...


----------



## strandi (25. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch etwas Neues... ne Brille... Nach 22 Jahren ist mir, dank des Tafelanschriebs in Thermodynamik, aufgefallen, dass ich kurzsichtig bin...
> 
> Nachtrag: @proclimber: Singlespeed und Kasette? Da gibts doch Adapter für...


willst wohl auf deine alten tage noch gebildet aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (25. Juli 2006)

den adapter hab ich! Ich will nur noch ne Schaltung dranbauen und desshalb is schon die Kasette drauf!


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute

mal so ne Frage an die Experrten  
was haltet ihr denn von den neuen Luftgabeln im Fr und DH Bereich??? Im speziellen denke ich da an die neue 66 (Modell 2007) oder die Rock Shox Totem! Was mir an diesen Gabel gefällt, ist, dass man sie stufenlos zwischen ~140mm und 180mm einstellen kann und somit den Federweg optimal an sein Bike anpassen kann!!!
Was Dämpfer angeht bin ich ja etwas skeptisch, was allerdings nur in Vorurteilen beruht! Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch immer wieder einen Stahlfederdämpfer ins Bike einbauenok vlt ne Titanfeder

Wie schaut´s denn mit dem Ansprechverhalten er Luftgabeln aus? Angeblich sollen die ja so gut sein wie die stahlgefederten  und wie ist die Haltbarkeit bzw der Wartungsaufwand gegenüber Stahlfeder-Gabel!

Wer hat da den direkten vergleich??

Dann haut mal in die Tasten und lasst mich an eurem Wissen teilhaben


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2006)

Die Boxxerworldcup soll sehr gut sein. Ich persönlich bin auch noch etwas voreingenommen gegen luftdämpfung, aber wird wohl die zukunft sein.


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2006)

Ok dann steh ich mit der Meinung nicht ganz alleine da  .schon schlimm wenn man ne so große Auswahl hat!!
Dann noch ne Fragewelche Gabel würdet ihr in ein Intense 6.6 (hat hinten 170mm VPP) machen  ich tendiere halt zu einer 170mm Forke, da die aber nächste Saison alle auf 180mm an
wachsen muss ich die halt nehmen.die Frage ist, ob das passt!!! Strandi ich mach dir jetzt Konkurrenzich hab noch soo viel Zeit.da kann man viele Fragen stellen


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann steh ich mit der Meinung nicht ganz alleine da  .schon schlimm wenn man ne so große Auswahl hat!!
> Dann noch ne Fragewelche Gabel würdet ihr in ein Intense 6.6 (hat hinten 170mm VPP) machen  ich tendiere halt zu einer 170mm Forke, da die aber nächste Saison alle auf 180mm an
> wachsen muss ich die halt nehmen.die Frage ist, ob das passt!!! Strandi ich mach dir jetzt Konkurrenzich hab noch soo viel Zeit.da kann man viele Fragen stellen


boah das is hier die schlachplatte...geh in den kaufberatungsthread!!!  
nimm doch auch die 66


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann steh ich mit der Meinung nicht ganz alleine da  .schon schlimm wenn man ne so große Auswahl hat!!
> Dann noch ne Fragewelche Gabel würdet ihr in ein Intense 6.6 (hat hinten 170mm VPP) machen  ich tendiere halt zu einer 170mm Forke, da die aber nächste Saison alle auf 180mm an
> wachsen muss ich die halt nehmen.die Frage ist, ob das passt!!! Strandi ich mach dir jetzt Konkurrenzich hab noch soo viel Zeit.da kann man viele Fragen stellen



warum soll das nicht passen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2006)

*Klar passt 180 vorne und 170 hinten, kommt ja nicht speziell auf den Federweg , sondern auf die Geo und den Lenkwinkel an.*


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Klar passt 180 vorne und 170 hinten, kommt ja nicht speziell auf den Federweg , sondern auf die Geo und den Lenkwinkel an.*


und was net passt wird passend gemacht, gell bumble


----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und was net passt wird passend gemacht, gell bumble



*Danke dass du mich dran erinnerst, muss ja noch was basteln an meinem Cheetah  *


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Danke dass du mich dran erinnerst, muss ja noch was basteln an meinem Cheetah  *


wenn das onkel herrlinger wüsste


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah das is hier die schlachplatte...geh in den kaufberatungsthread!!!
> nimm doch auch die 66


so wie du...gell   

Ne denk mir dass die gabel zu hoch baut...  werd´s testen


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> so wie du...gell
> 
> Ne denk mir dass die gabel zu hoch baut...  werd´s testen


genau...kannst dann ja meinen geparden testen


----------



## marc (27. Juli 2006)

wann kommt denn das kleine schwarz-weiße?


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> wann kommt denn das kleine schwarz-weiße?


tja das is die preisfrage  hab eben nochmal bei der post randale gemacht. das eine paket (mit rahmen etc) soll heute ausgeliefert werden im laufe des tages. die laufräder kann ich wohl morgen früh 8 uhr im postcenter abholen.
morgen nachmittag 16.30 gehts dann nach deutschland  
oh man wenn ich das gewusst hätte das es sich so stark verzögert hätte ich es an meine eltern in celle schicken lassen 

achja: es ist nicht schwarz-weiss


----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> achja: es ist nicht schwarz-weiss




*Strandi hat doch das WMAngebot genutzt und sich für ne Porno-Pulverung in Hellblau-Pink entschieden  *


----------



## marc (27. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ....achja: es ist nicht schwarz-weiss



so ist das mit den Suggestivfragen. Manchmal klappts und manchmal nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

ich habe noch nirgendwo solche stümper erlebt wie bei dhl und bei post danmark  entgegen aller versprechen wurde heute natürlich nichts ausgeliefert  also werde ich meine ganze hoffnung auf morgen früh setzen das ich *beide* pakete abholen kann...und wenn nich dann zünd ich se an


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe noch nirgendwo solche stümper erlebt wie bei dhl und bei post danmark  entgegen aller versprechen wurde heute natürlich nichts ausgeliefert  also werde ich meine ganze hoffnung auf morgen früh setzen das ich *beide* pakete abholen kann...und wenn nich dann zünd ich se an


Jo da hat wohl kein Mitarbeiter genug Mumm gehabt dir die Wahrheit zu sagen. Nämlich das se kein Bock hatten es nach .dk zu karren und das es irgendwo noch auf dem Weg fest hängt weil jemand früher heim ist...


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Juli 2006)

ich hoffe du hast Glück strandi..wir shen uns in NBG..alter Schwede äh Däne


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo da hat wohl kein Mitarbeiter genug Mumm gehabt dir die Wahrheit zu sagen. Nämlich das se kein Bock hatten es nach .dk zu karren und das es irgendwo noch auf dem Weg fest hängt weil jemand früher heim ist...


na dann wollen wir mal sehen ob morgen früh jemand den mumm hat sich mir in den weg zu stellen wenn ich mich auf die suche nach den paketen mache   

@burnz yup...also hoffentlich sehen wir uns  wird schon klappen


----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na dann wollen wir mal sehen ob morgen früh jemand den mumm hat sich mir in den weg zu stellen wenn ich mich auf die suche nach den paketen mache
> 
> @burnz yup...also hoffentlich sehen wir uns  wird schon klappen



ach Strandi...dann pack schonmal die Kamera ein  ..... wenn du doch i.d Pfalz bist meld dich  geh ma auf die Weiherparty Caipi schlürfen   ....du erinnerst dich


----------



## strandi (28. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach Strandi...dann pack schonmal die Kamera ein  ..... wenn du doch i.d Pfalz bist meld dich  geh ma auf die Weiherparty Caipi schlürfen   ....du erinnerst dich


so..war grad mal persönlich bei der paketstelle...plötzlich waren alle bemüht   die laufräder hab ich schon, den rest kann ich um 10.30 uhr in empfang nehmen


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so..war grad mal persönlich bei der paketstelle...plötzlich waren alle bemüht   die laufräder hab ich schon, den rest kann ich um 10.30 uhr in empfang nehmen



Freu Dich doch. Die Laufräder haben den harten Test der Deutschen Post überstanden. Die Prüfkriterien für Rahmen kenn ich nicht....scheint aber aufwendiger zu sein


----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so..war grad mal persönlich bei der paketstelle...plötzlich waren alle bemüht   die laufräder hab ich schon, den rest kann ich um 10.30 uhr in empfang nehmen



*Ich gratuliere lieber mal noch nicht, ich glaubs erst wenn du ein Bild vom kompletten Radl postest  *


----------



## strandi (28. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich gratuliere lieber mal noch nicht, ich glaubs erst wenn du ein Bild vom kompletten Radl postest  *


das kann ich nicht weil ich keine digicam hab  
in ner stunde hau ich nochmal kurz ab aus der bank und fahr zur post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juli 2006)

na da drück ich mal die daumen


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> in ner stunde hau ich nochmal kurz ab aus der bank und fahr zur post



Ah so geht das in Dänemark. Kurz die Bank knacken und dann bei der Post einzahlen...wie geil.In D-Land kennt man dich wohl schon...


Ich drück auch mal die Däumsche


----------



## strandi (28. Juli 2006)

argh kann grad net weg...hasse den letzten tag vorm urlaub...da gehts immer rund...muss das radl noch auf mich warten


----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2006)

Und dann hat die Post zu


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2006)

und in Dänemark ziehn ´se die Zugbrücke hoch  

Bleibt die Katze im Sack


----------



## strandi (7. August 2006)

grad mal wieder bestände aufgefüllt...1kg bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> grad mal wieder bestände aufgefüllt...1kg bestellt



...und wie lange hält 1 Kg?


----------



## strandi (7. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wie lange hält 1 Kg?


8-10 trainingsausfahrten


----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> 8-10 trainingsausfahrten


... ich reiße mir lieber frisches Wildgetier - körperwarm und zuckend - das is billiger


----------



## bikeburnz (7. August 2006)

einfach nur ekelhaft :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (8. August 2006)

Junge... wenn das schon mit dem Trickot nix wurde könnteste mir mal nen kleinen Happen von dem Zeuch in den Süden schicken. Dann kann ich mal meine professionelle Studentenmeinung zu abgeben. Würde mich nämlich wirklich interessieren wie das schmeckt...


----------



## strandi (8. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich reiße mir lieber frisches Wildgetier - körperwarm und zuckend - das is billiger


das mach ich nur nachts auf dem friedhof


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich nämlich wirklich interessieren wie das schmeckt...



*Ist eigentlich ganz gut das Zeug, aber da sollte ne Packung Zahnseide mitgeliefert werden, damit man das wieder zwischen den Zähnen raus bekommt  

Gibts übrigens auch bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Biltong-Beef-Jer...4064580QQihZ005QQcategoryZ48131QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Kitticat (8. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das mach ich nur nachts auf dem friedhof



In schwarzen Lack/Leder Klamotten oder mit struppigem Fell? Strandi...ich bin entsetzt!!!(Aber Deine Vorliebe für Trockenfleisch liess sowas schon vermuten!)


----------



## strandi (8. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> In schwarzen Lack/Leder Klamotten oder mit struppigem Fell?


das überlasse ich deiner fantasie


----------



## el Zimbo (8. August 2006)

Strandi, der Werewolf-Dominus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (8. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi, der Werewolf-Dominus!



Wie gut, dass der in DK weilt-wo doch gerade Vollmond ist.

Mir schmeckt mein Streuselstückchen!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. August 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Ich werd jetzt die Oma Schmidt essen...


----------



## Flugrost (8. August 2006)

> Mir schmeckt mein Streuselstückchen!



...klar, bist ja auch ne Pussy...



			
				Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit! Ich werd jetzt die Oma Schmidt essen...



...schon besser


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, dass der in DK weilt-wo doch gerade Vollmond ist.
> 
> Mir schmeckt mein Streuselstückchen!



echt...ist grad Vollmond  ...na dann weiß ich auch warum ich letzte Nacht mal wieder net gepennt hab


----------



## Kitticat (8. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...klar, bist ja auch ne Pussy...
> 
> Lieber ne Pussy als ein Provokations Neurotiker....


----------



## Flugrost (8. August 2006)

... fühlt sich wer provoziert?


----------



## eL (8. August 2006)

woah!!!  bad vibrations  :-D


----------



## bikeburnz (8. August 2006)

wie wärs mal mit ...  
um auf´s ursrüngliche Thema zurückzukommen..

Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einens Double Track VR, das ich mir in Winterberg im Bikeshop (für einen Preis, der hier nicht genannt werden möchte) gekauft habe, nachdem ich meins an einem Step up zermosht habe. war so zwischen nem 32-er und 64-er im RAd..


----------



## strandi (8. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mal mit ...
> um auf´s ursrüngliche Thema zurückzukommen..
> 
> Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einens Double Track VR, das ich mir in Winterberg im Bikeshop (für einen Preis, der hier nicht genannt werden möchte) gekauft habe, nachdem ich meins an einem Step up zermosht habe. war so zwischen nem 32-er und 64-er im RAd..


sauber...double track rockt  
hab mir auch soeben ein laufradset für meinen xc-renner gekauft...wird morgen abgeholt. hinterrad xt-nabe/mavic 221 vorderrad xt-nabe/rigida taurus...so gut wie neu für 80 euronen. jetzt brauch ich noch ne billige scheibenbremse...wer hat n tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Flugrost schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## han (8. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber...double track rockt
> hab mir auch soeben ein laufradset für meinen xc-renner gekauft...wird morgen abgeholt. hinterrad xt-nabe/mavic 221 vorderrad xt-nabe/rigida taurus...so gut wie neu für 80 euronen. jetzt brauch ich noch ne billige scheibenbremse...wer hat n tip?


ich hätte da noch ein Magura FR 180/160. Nur müsstest du dir noch zusätzlich eine 180mm Scheibe besorgen. Ist Jahrgang 03.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. August 2006)

@Bikeburnz:
Ein Foto von dem zerstörten Teil würde auch zur "Schlachtplatte" passen...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber...double track rockt
> hab mir auch soeben ein laufradset für meinen xc-renner gekauft...wird morgen abgeholt. hinterrad xt-nabe/mavic 221 vorderrad xt-nabe/rigida taurus...so gut wie neu für 80 euronen. jetzt brauch ich noch ne billige scheibenbremse...wer hat n tip?




Ne Shimano Deore Bremse, bekommst ganz günstig!

Zum CC-fahren wird die wohl reichen!


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da noch ein Magura FR 180/160. Nur müsstest du dir noch zusätzlich eine 180mm Scheibe besorgen. Ist Jahrgang 03.




Magura Julie!!! aber warum Scheibe??? V-Brakes oder HS33 reichen zum CC


----------



## strandi (9. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Magura Julie!!! aber warum Scheibe??? V-Brakes oder HS33 reichen zum CC


die sensationelle bremskraft meiner v-brake hat mich gestern schon wieder ein paar mal fast aus der kurve fliegen lassen  da eh ein neuer lrs her muss, kann ich auch gleich auf scheibe umrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (9. August 2006)

@zimbo: die Felge hatte ich noch versucht zu retten , indem ich die Felge mit den verbogenen STellen fest auf den Boden schlug. So bekam ich die heftigsten Eier raus, aber rund lief das Teil nimmer..
Stell dir die Felge so vor, wie damals das Bild von Dieter, nur das das Rad gerade so noch durch die Gabel passt.


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @zimbo: die Felge hatte ich noch versucht zu retten , indem ich die Felge mit den verbogenen STellen fest auf den Boden schlug. So bekam ich die heftigsten Eier raus, aber rund lief das Teil nimmer..
> Stell dir die Felge so vor, wie damals das Bild von Dieter, nur das das Rad gerade so noch durch die Gabel passt.


*Was hasten zerstört ? die supercoolen Alex Büstenhalter-Felgen ???*


----------



## bikeburnz (9. August 2006)

nee die felge vom Enduro..so ne Sun RIMS-Specialized Felge... war gestern mit Enduro in Winterberg unterwegs..
aber die BH Felgen hätten bestimmt gehalten


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ...so ne Sun RIMS-Specialized Felge...


SOS heißt die. Ist eine Idee leichter als die Singletrack und entsprechend leichter kaputt zu kriegen.


----------



## bikeburnz (9. August 2006)

genau..SOS rief ich auch nach meinem Crash  aber half auch nix mehr...


----------



## marc (10. August 2006)

@ strandi: Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder von der Katze????

Gruß Marc


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

...darum hab ich auch schon gebeten - vielleicht gibt's Äkschn-Pics mit der Katze.


----------



## Helmut (10. August 2006)

hallo jungs,
ich hab mir nix neues zugelegt hätte aber gerne einen tip, wo ich bei euch in der pfalz eine tolle tagestour machen "sollte"....;-))...natürlich will ich auch diese "schlachtplatte" probieren....;-)


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Im Pfälzerwald gibt es überall feine Trails, am besten mit nem "Lokal" losziehen.
Wenn ich z.Zt. nicht bikelos wäre, würd ich mich sogar anbieten...

Viel Glück und Spaß.


----------



## Helmut (10. August 2006)

danke dir. vielleicht klappt es mal, dann melde dich bitte.

gruß
helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

@marc und zimbo 
sobald der burnz mit den pics in die hufe gekommen is poste ich hier mal n schönes actionpic


----------



## bikeburnz (10. August 2006)

also die Roadtrip-pics + Bericht sind amtlicherweise auf meiner webseite zu bestaunen..Also Haut rein!

P.S: Filmchen ist ende der Woche auch fertig, denk ich mal..


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> SOS heißt die. Ist eine Idee leichter als die Singletrack und entsprechend leichter kaputt zu kriegen.



*Nee, die SOS hab ich vorne auf dem Cheetah und die iss super   obwohl sie tatsächlich recht schmal ist   hab allerdinsg auch die geschweisste Version genommen  

Die Speiseeis-Serien-Felge dürfte eher ne stinkenormale Single-Track sein, wenn ich mich nicht schon wieder irre und, wie so oft, Blödsinn erzähle.  *


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

sauber...dann gibbet hier mal ein flugbild vom geparden


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

boah burnz das mit den funny pics wär ja echt net nötig gewesen  

hier sieht man den geparden noch besser


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber...dann gibbet hier mal ein flugbild vom geparden


Strandi, also irgendwie machst du da deinem Image des Michelinmännchens keine Ehre mehr! Bist wirklich ne MASCHINE geworden!   

nico


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Schönes grün, oder täuschen mich meine halb-farbblinden Augen?
Funny Pics...bin bei Burnz auf der Homepage, bis gleich...


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @ strandi: Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder von der Katze????
> 
> Gruß Marc



*Strandi hat angeblich keine Bilder, dann hau ich mal eins rein.  

Hoffentlich hat er da nix gegen einzuwenden  






Achja und hier noch ein Foto von Strandi beim Grillen    






Sorry Strandi, das musste sein  

Achja, von Rudi Carrell (oder wie hies der Typ aus`m Saarland ) hab ich auch noch eins:




*]


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah burnz das mit den funny pics wär ja echt net nötig gewesen
> 
> hier sieht man den geparden noch besser


*
Sogar mit Schleifchen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

...auf dem Bild von Bumble kann sogar ich erkennen, dass es definitiv GRÜN ist  

Zum Thema Funny Pics:
holt euch für den nächsten Roadtrip mal Inspirationen bei www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de
dann hört das auf mit Lämpchen und Ketchup-Flaschen, echt so ein Kinderkram


----------



## marc (10. August 2006)

Sauber,sauber. Sehr schön!  Ist das Polizei-Grün von 1974?  Mal was anderes...aber schick. Und macht Spaß?


----------



## Flugrost (10. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf dem Bild von Bumble kann sogar ich erkennen, dass es definitiv GRÜN ist
> 
> Zum Thema Funny Pics:
> holt euch für den nächsten Roadtrip mal Inspirationen bei www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de
> dann hört das auf mit Lämpchen und Ketchup-Flaschen, echt so ein Kinderkram



...oder es geht richtig los ...

danach bleibt doch nur noch ne gepflegte seppuku session


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zum Thema Funny Pics:
> holt euch für den nächsten Roadtrip mal Inspirationen bei www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de
> dann hört das auf mit Lämpchen und Ketchup-Flaschen, echt so ein Kinderkram



*Ich hab noch diese beiden hier anzubieten:











Zur Erklärung:  Die Socken waren von mir und gut eingelaufen  

Damit kanns natürlich nicht mithalten, da geb ich dir schon recht  






und damit schon gar nicht:




 *


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

...das mit den Flaschen hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

oh man das musste ja kommen  
mensch bumble wo haste denn das pic von mir mit dem geparden gefunden...das is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> oh man das musste ja kommen
> mensch bumble wo haste denn das pic von mir mit dem geparden gefunden...das is



*Das muss zu der Zeit aufgenommen worden sein, als ich mit Höllenschmerzen beim Doc war  

Liegt hier alles auf meinem Rechner, muss der Burnz draufgemacht haben  *


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Hey Bumble, dann haste ja bald ne coole Narbe an der Wade!
Geht's schon wieder??? Gute Besserung, falls nicht!


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bumble, dann haste ja bald ne coole Narbe an der Wade!
> Geht's schon wieder??? Gute Besserung, falls nicht!



*Yep geht schon wieder, die Fäden sind raus und morgen werd ich mal antesten ob ich wieder radln kann (wenns nicht wieder pisst)  




*


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Endlich mal wieder ein sinnvoller Eintrag zum Thema "Schlachtplatte"  
Wo issen das jetzt genau???


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

boah bumble mach das wech :kotz:


----------



## Flugrost (10. August 2006)

Wo sind die Einschußlöcher denn her?


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah bumble mach das wech :kotz:



*Schaut doch gut aus, du hast es zum Glück nicht mit der Drainage drin gesehn, da hättest echt gekotzt :kotz: 
@ Zimbo:  An der Wade knapp oberhalb der Achillessehne   hab verdammt Glück gehabt  



			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		


			Wo sind die Einschußlöcher denn her?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Da hat mich der "Killer" gebissen  *


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Wie Strandi, Düstermucke hören und nachts auf dem Friedhof rumhängen,
und dann so empfindlich??? Weichei!


----------



## Kitticat (10. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Strandi, Düstermucke hören und nachts auf dem Friedhof rumhängen,
> und dann so empfindlich??? Weichei!


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

>


was gibts denn da zu grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was gibts denn da zu grinsen


----------



## marc (10. August 2006)

bumble ist der "Schlitzer"


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> bumble ist der "Schlitzer"


bumble hat n schlitz


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (10. August 2006)

Wenn das so ist, kann er sich gleich in dem Fred "bikerinn gesucht" melden  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233587

Ab geht's Gina und setz den verträumten Blick auf!


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so ist, kann er sich gleich in dem Fred "bikerinn gesucht" melden
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233587
> 
> Ab geht's Gina und setz den verträumten Blick auf!



*Bumble hatte mal nen Schlitz, der iss doch jetzt wieder zu  

Und Nein, ich mag nicht mit fremdem Männern im Wald spielen  *


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

hab wieder eingekauft  















hinterrad mit xt-nabe und





und vorderrad mit xt-nabe und


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

ui wie wird denn von unseren fotospezialisten diese kamera hier eingeschätzt
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000E42MYO/302-6025523-1802404?v=glance&n=11052871


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab wieder eingekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sowas nennt man doch neuerdings DOPING, oder ?*


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Sowas nennt man doch neuerdings DOPING, oder ?*


habsch aber net bei doc fuentes gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

einkaufsliste:
- schaltwerk 9-fach
- 9-fach kette
- 9-fach ritzelpaket
- schalthebel 9-fach
- discbremsset
alles für meine cc-möhre. kann mir jemand n guten händler empfehlen wo ich das alles recht günstig bestellen kann?


----------



## bikeburnz (10. August 2006)

bei ebay


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufsliste:
> - schaltwerk 9-fach
> - 9-fach kette
> - 9-fach ritzelpaket
> ...



*Kommt drauf an was du haben willst  

Probiers doch mal bei Ebay, vielleicht findeste ja einen Händler der alles anbietet, dann klappts auch mit den Versandkosten  *


----------



## strandi (10. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay


will lieber nen richtigen onlineshop...bin etwas altmodisch  
ausserdem will ich alles beim gleichen bestellen wegen porto usw


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay




*Sag ich doch  *


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> will lieber nen richtigen onlineshop...bin etwas altmodisch
> ausserdem will ich alles beim gleichen bestellen wegen porto usw



*Du alter Oldschooler  

Dann nimm den hier, der beste wo`s gibt  

Ich leg mal los:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=12943

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=277_244&products_id=4240
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=277_244&products_id=8523

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=275&products_id=13489

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4905*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Du alter Oldschooler
> 
> Dann nimm den hier, der beste wo`s gibt
> 
> ...


sauber...der bastel-bumble kennt wieder die heissesten dealer  
die julie gefällt mir...wenn ich mir jetzt nämlich ne deore zulege, hab ich 3 verschiedene bremssysteme  das raff ich als technischer legastheniker ja nie  was ich aber schon wieder net weiss is ob ich IS oder post mount an rahmen und gabel hab


----------



## strandi (11. August 2006)

was mir grad so auffällt...wenn ich jetzt noch ca. 300 eur in mein decathlon investiere um es aufzurüsten, komme ich dabei doch schon wieder viel teurer als wenn ich es so wie es jetzt ist für 300 eur verticke und mir dann dieses hier hole
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=49
ist doch schon wieder alles schwierig...


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2006)

...und warum kein Hardtail mit ner besseren Gabel und ner kürzeren Wartezeit (Canyon!) fürs gleiche Geld?


----------



## strandi (11. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...und warum kein Hardtail mit ner besseren Gabel und ner kürzeren Wartezeit (Canyon!) fürs gleiche Geld?


weil ich bei der letzten cc-runde nach meinem urlaub gemerkt habe das sich ein fully viel bequemer fährt  ich werd ja auch net jünger


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2006)

Das könnte ich sagen - aber Du???


----------



## bikeburnz (11. August 2006)

Lass die Finger von Canyon.. halten nicht und dauern ewig bis sie kommen... frag mal karsten


----------



## strandi (11. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Lass die Finger von Canyon.. halten nicht und dauern ewig bis sie kommen... frag mal karsten


ok  
habs halt nur mal durchgerechnet...hab ja ne grottenschlechte gabel und wenn ich jetzt 400 eur für ne gabel und 300 eur für bremsen und schaltung ausgebe, dann kann ich auch gleich für 1.000 eur ne neues bike kaufen


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ... fÃ¼r 1.000 eur ne neues bike kaufen


Hey, alter Mann!  
Vorschlag: CC - Touren Fully / Komplette 2006 Shimano XT-LX Gruppe / Magura Julie 2006 / 12,65 Kg
Modell: Firestorm I 
~1000â¬!


----------



## han (11. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Lass die Finger von Canyon.. halten nicht und dauern ewig bis sie kommen... frag mal karsten


der hat ja gleich ein falschen bike für sein einsatgebiet gekauft und dann noch sol lange dauf warten müssen.
für eine reine cc-schüssel fragst besser den kleme, da könne wir doch garnicht mitreden...oder den eL... oder das mietzekätzchen


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder das mietzekätzchen



Die mutiert gerade zur Downhill-Queen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (11. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die mutiert gerade zur Downhill-Queen



Ich würd Dir meins für einen guten Preis verkaufen...ich hätte nämlich lieber ein anderes....   Hab ich auch immer gut gepflegt


----------



## strandi (11. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd Dir meins für einen guten Preis verkaufen...ich hätte nämlich lieber ein anderes....   Hab ich auch immer gut gepflegt


wollen wir tauschen? du kriegst mein wölfchen


----------



## Kitticat (11. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir tauschen? du kriegst mein wölfchen


 alte Frau braucht Federweg


----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> .
> für eine reine cc-schüssel fragst besser den kleme, da könne wir doch garnicht mitreden...oder den eL... oder das mietzekätzchen



ja genau ... frag mich

fakt iss das du dir mit so ner gummischüssel den fahrstil versaust.. aber spielt wohl keine rolle.

canyon würd ich mein lebtag nich kaufen..... und die printe von .... naja vergiss es.

ordentlicher CC rahmen (stahl wäre schön und ewighaltbar) "rotor" oder "on one"  und wenn es denn sein muss halt auch in alu  nur bloß kein scandium..... dat is wie brotteig

der von airborne sieht sehr elegannt aus... oder nen commencal 

schau nur das die dich nicht verarschen bei der oberrohrlänge!!! die meisten rahmen sind zwar Hoch.... aber viel zu kurz. so spart man rahmengewicht  

so dann brauchste eigentlich nur leichte laufräder (xt mit x 717) leichte scheibenbremse hope mini 165/145 (natürlich die alte von ebay) und ne leichte luftgabel funzt. Duke race vieleicht.

den rest nach belieben shima oder sram... was du willst.
fertig iss die CC trainingsbude.
und wenn de damit deine trails auch runter kommst....DANN kannste wirklich fahren


ende der durchsage

eL


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2006)

Du ... eL ... ich glaub, der alte Mann kann fahren ...


----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

sag mal flieggitter mit der kiste die du da gepostet hast kann man ja den megavalance fahren und nicht mal verlieren ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2006)

Wieso? der wollte doch billich - für CC Geluller würd ich auchn Haarteil präferieren (siehe #1533).


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. August 2006)

@ Strandi. Wenn du die restlichen Teile für dein Bike hast, schau mal bei H&S vorbei.
http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1770925726

@ Katze. Wie???? du wirst eine Downhillraubkatze?????   Darf ich dich jetzt nur noch von hinten sehen? Na dat kann ja luschtisch werden.


----------



## strandi (12. August 2006)

moinsen!
danke erstmal für die ganzen hinweise.
also ausgangslage ist folgende:
- ich habe ein cc-hardtail
- ich kann fahren  
habe mir gerade einen laufradsatz billig geschossen für scheibenbremse. jetzt überlege ich halt ob es sinn macht viel geld für ne bremse und ne neue schaltgruppe auszugeben oder ob ich net lieber gleich n komplettrad kaufen soll. mit dem rahmen an sich bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. August 2006)

behalt den rahmen und kauf dir das brems und schaltgedöns.

bei egay kann das doch net mehr so viel kosten.


----------



## Speedbullit (13. August 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Katze. Wie???? du wirst eine Downhillraubkatze?????   Darf ich dich jetzt nur noch von hinten sehen? Na dat kann ja luschtisch werden.




was auch durchaus interessant sein kann


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> was auch durchaus interessant sein kann



aber solche Ausblicke haöten einem leider vom wesentlichen ab....und es besteht erhöhte Unfallgefahr wegen Unkonzentriertheit


----------



## bikeburnz (13. August 2006)

Na junx, ich erlaub mir mal n Bild von ner DH Katze einzustellen  .. waren am WE ja in Todtnau....


----------



## eL (14. August 2006)

da kommt ja scho der kupferbolzen raus!


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2006)

Also irgendwie finde ich erkennt man auf dem Bild garnix?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

da scheint ihr ja noch halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter gehabt zu haben  dann steht ja Kitties Karriere als DH-Queen nix mehr im Weg


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

Naja, mit Protectis und Fox-Shirt sieht man eben nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein...
Ach übrigens:

MEIN NEUER RAHMEN IST DA!!!      

...und die Decals sind nicht silbergrau, sondern schwarz - ist wahrscheinlich das Vorjahresmodell, sieht aber besser aus!
Wenn ihr also was rotes an euch vorbeiflitzen seht, dann war ich das...
Bilder gibbet dann wenn's ferdisch is.


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Hi 
Ich habe mir auch ein neues RMX geholt,
sau geile


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich habe mir auch ein neues RMX geholt,
> sau geile



*Hmm, ich habs jetzt 5 mal gelesen und versucht irgendwie nen Zusammenhang herzustellen  

Ich geh besser wieder pennen  *


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

...DMR, RMX - wo ist da der Unterschied?
Das bissel Federweg und das Material kammer vernachlässigen, sind beides Fahrräder  
Gratulation zum neuen RMX - wenigstens geht das Kantenklatschen bei dir net so ins Kreuz


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Hallo!

Bevor Du in einen unruhigen Schlaf fällst:

Hab mich auf Dein neuen Rahmen bezogen vom el Zimdo: Ich habe mir auch einen neuen Rahmen gekauft (ne eigentlich ein komplett neues Bike   ), ein RMX!

Hoffe das ist jetzt verständlicher


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Vielen Dank !

Dir natürlich auch Gratulation !

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich den Unterschied auch net, für mich heißt DMR Dauermietrechnung??????  

Hatte grad mal voll Bock ein bißchen zu chatten, weil ich gesehen hab dass Du online bist! Hock grad total gelangweilt auf meiner Arbeit, weil im Moment net viel zu tun ist und dachte, ist ja cool ein paar nette Leute kennenzulernen


----------



## Flugrost (14. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bevor Du in einen unruhigen Schlaf fällst:
> 
> ...




... was für einen Rahmen hast Du dir nochmal besorgt?


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Wer  ??? el Zimdo oder ich


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

@GaLaXy:
...bin auch auf der Arbeit, aber eigentlich hab ich keine Zeit - aber auch keinen Bock...

@Flugrost:
DMR Trailstar schön in rot/schwarz und stahl...und OHNE FEDERUNG  
Ich freu mich schon auf den Stabenberg und den Gangbang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Kein bock auf mich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2006)

Da hier ja im Moment nicht mit neuem Material gegeizt wird muss ich wohl auch meine neue Errungenschaft hier präsentieren:

Gestern gekauft, werde es aber erst in 2 Wochen abholen! Dann gehts damit gleich an den Gardasee!


----------



## han (14. August 2006)

gut gemacht yeti  

was hast du mit deinem Scott gemacht?


----------



## strandi (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Stabenberg


 den stabenberg-downhill hab ich ja in mein herz geschlossen seit neuestem


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> gut gemacht yeti
> 
> was hast du mit deinem Scott gemacht?



Das wird jetzt aufbereitet und steht dann zum Verkauf!


----------



## Didgi (14. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Na junx, ich erlaub mir mal n Bild von ner DH Katze einzustellen  .. waren am WE ja in Todtnau....



Seeeehr schönes bike!  

Jemand Lust auf Wildbad am MI?

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> den stabenberg-downhill hab ich ja in mein herz geschlossen seit neuestem



ich bin´n am Sa mit´m SC gefahren   ...war net so prickelnd...ich glaub mir hat´s die ganzen Knochen durchgeschüttelt


----------



## strandi (14. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin´n am Sa mit´m SC gefahren   ...war net so prickelnd...ich glaub mir hat´s die ganzen Knochen durchgeschüttelt


hehe schon klar  weils neulich so schön war, bin ich den DH am 5.8. nochmal mit andreas runter...traumhaft...einfach bremse auf und laufen lassen...geschwindigkeit gibt sicherheit


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Hi THBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe schon klar  weils neulich so schön war, bin ich den DH am 5.8. nochmal mit andreas runter...traumhaft...einfach bremse auf und laufen lassen...geschwindigkeit gibt sicherheit



mit dem Säuchen ja...mit´m SC...naJA


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi THBiker



*Ich glaub du verwechselst da 2 Begriffe:

Forum:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum

Chat: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chat

Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal weil sich`s anscheinend sonst keiner traut  *


----------



## Flugrost (14. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal weil sich`s anscheinend sonst keiner traut  *



... danke Bumble - ich hatte echt Angst davor ...


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub du verwechselst da 2 Begriffe:
> 
> Forum:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum
> 
> ...




was habt ihr jetzt mit mir   bin unschuldig


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub du verwechselst da 2 Begriffe:
> 
> Forum:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum
> 
> ...




jaja,wenn du es so meinst


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

...da's mich auf dem Gizzmo am Stabenberg auch schon ordentlich durchgeschüttelt hat,
dacht ich mir dann geht das auch mit nem Hardtail.
Auf jeden steigt mein Coolness-Faktor jetzt ungemein   ...  

Wer will's sehen am Samstag?
Wobei ich eher an eine gemütliche Weinbiet- ODER Eckkopf-Tour dachte, so zum eingewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da's mich auf dem Gizzmo am Stabenberg auch schon ordentlich *durchgeschüttelt* hat, dacht ich mir dann geht das auch mit nem Hardtail.



Das geht auch anders


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da's mich auf dem Gizzmo am Stabenberg auch schon ordentlich durchgeschüttelt hat,
> dacht ich mir dann geht das auch mit nem Hardtail.
> Auf jeden steigt mein Coolness-Faktor jetzt ungemein   ...
> 
> ...



11:00 Start Deidesheim??? Ecki.-...rüber zum  -Biet ....und nur Hardtails erlaubt    

odda sowas


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

@Flugrost:
...dazu fällt mir nur "Gangbang" ein


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2006)

Die Idee mit den Hardtails gefällt mir gut  ...sowas Ähnliches hatte ich eh mal vor.

Aber es muss ja nicht gleich der Stabenberg sein bei der ersten Testfahrt auf'm HT.
Außerdem wollen bestimmt auch Fully-Fahrer mit.


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit den Hardtails gefällt mir gut  ...sowas Ähnliches hatte ich eh mal vor.
> 
> Aber es muss ja nicht gleich der Stabenberg sein bei der ersten Testfahrt auf'm HT.
> Außerdem wollen bestimmt auch Fully-Fahrer mit.


Die müssen nen Lockout reinmachen    und vom Stabenberg könnt ma den Eselsweg nehmen...der ist gut mit´m HT


----------



## Flugrost (14. August 2006)

... und min. drei Bar hintenrein sonst macht Ihr Plattenking 2905 Konkurrenz  

@Zimbo


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wer will's sehen am Samstag?
> Wobei ich eher an eine gemütliche Weinbiet- ODER Eckkopf-Tour dachte, so zum eingewöhnen...



*Sollte das Wetter halbwegs vernünftig sein werd ich mal wegen dem Deidesheimer Weinfest vorbeikommen und würd dann auch am Samstag ne Runde mit biken gehn, allerdings mit Cheetah weil mein Haxen noch kein Hardtail-Gepolter verkraftet.  Ich werds mir aber nochmal überlegen, war auch mit dem Hardy schon lang net mehr unterwegs  *


----------



## han (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf jeden steigt mein Coolness-Faktor jetzt ungemein   ...
> 
> Wer will's sehen am Samstag?
> Wobei ich eher an eine gemütliche Weinbiet- ODER Eckkopf-Tour dachte, so zum eingewöhnen...



seit wann ist man(n) cool, wenn man(n) sich mit einem Hardtail die Plomben rausschütteln läßt  

Samstag würde ich gerne eine Tour mitfahren. Aber da Deidesheim ist und wahrscheinlich unser exil-Frangge da ist, wird 11 Uhr...ojojoojjo


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit den Hardtails gefällt mir gut  ...sowas Ähnliches hatte ich eh mal vor.
> 
> Aber es muss ja nicht gleich der Stabenberg sein bei der ersten Testfahrt auf'm HT.
> Außerdem wollen bestimmt auch Fully-Fahrer mit.


Hi !

Da Du es schon erwähnst: Ich bin Fully-Fahrer und würd eigentlich gern mitfahren, wenn ihr mir verratetwann ihr fahrt und wo???


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann ist man(n) cool, wenn man(n) sich mit einem Hardtail die Plomben rausschütteln läßt
> 
> Samstag würde ich gerne eine Tour mitfahren. Aber da Deidesheim ist und wahrscheinlich unser exil-Frangge da ist, wird 11 Uhr...ojojoojjo



*Sind wir Männer oder Memmen ?   

Du kennst doch den alten Spruch mit dem Saufen und dem Aufstehn  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. August 2006)

wer saufen kann steht nimmer auf - oder wie?


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

ok dann ist am Fr Deideshome-Meeting  Han.kommt deine Sekretärin mit 
Fr 21:00 deidesheim am Brunnen (ohne Bikes)
und
Sa 11:00 Deidesheim im Mühltal (oder Bahnhof ) mit Bikes!!!!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2006)

Hi, bei gutem Wetter bin ich in Deidesheim dabei!

Samstag ist für mich leider ein Arbeitstag


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bei gutem Wetter bin ich in Deidesheim dabei!
> 
> Samstag ist für mich leider ein Arbeitstag


schaff du mal was


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> schaff du mal was


     :kotz:


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

*Warum ist eigentlich dauernd die Rede von Deidesheim als Startpunkt ? Gibts da nicht wesentlich besser geeignete Stellen von wo aus wir die Tour starten können ?*


----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann ist am Fr Deideshome-Meeting  Han.kommt deine Sekretärin mit
> Fr 21:00 deidesheim am Brunnen (ohne Bikes)
> und
> Sa 11:00 Deidesheim im Mühltal (oder Bahnhof ) mit Bikes!!!!





Ich gucke ob ich auch kann .


----------



## strandi (14. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum ist eigentlich dauernd die Rede von Deidesheim als Startpunkt ? Gibts da nicht wesentlich besser geeignete Stellen von wo aus wir die Tour starten können ?*


weil TH ein fauler sack ist *duck&wech*


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weil TH ein fauler sack ist *duck&wech*



*Ich habs halt etwas feinfühliger ausgedrückt  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (14. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub du verwechselst da 2 Begriffe:
> 
> Forum:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum
> 
> ...




Danke Bumble, ohne Dich hätt ich das wohl nie kapiert... Wenigstens einer hier, der mir das mal richtig anschaulich erklärt hat...  Ich frag mich nur noch was ihr hier dann so macht??  

Grüße


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weil TH ein fauler sack ist *duck&wech*



öööööööhm...wieso....Zimbo wollte Ecki fahren!!! Also mir ist´s wurschd...ich starte eh in Deidesheim! Warum sollte ich mein Bike ins Auto laden und erst noch fahren, wenn ich den Berg direkt vor der Tür hab     und bis Weinbiet und Drachenfels schaff ich´s auch  ....ok.....Kalmit wird hart, habsch aber auch schon gemacht ...also nix mit faul!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2006)

...ich werd mich mit Andreas kurzschließen und dann was posten - es musst nicht unbedingt der Ecki sein.
Vielmehr leg ich Wert drauf, dass der Stabenberg nicht drin ist und auch nicht der Gangbang...
Die heb ich mir für meinen Urlaub auf - der dann auch gleich anfängt


----------



## Flugrost (15. August 2006)

meiner auch


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2006)

...was für ein Zufall, mein persönlicher Stalker hat mit mir Urlaub  
Na dann können wir uns ja mal ganz alleine im Wald verabreden   
Vielleicht hast du ja mal Böcke, wenn's Wetter passt, den F-Weg rund um Rodalben zu fahren;
das sollte man nach Möglichkeit halt unter der Woche machen...


----------



## Flugrost (15. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...was für ein Zufall, mein persönlicher Stalker hat mit mir Urlaub
> Na dann können wir uns ja mal ganz alleine im Wald verabreden


...sehr schön, dann lass uns doch hiervon die Fortsetzung drehen  







			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast du ja mal Böcke, wenn's Wetter passt, den F-Weg rund um Rodalben zu fahren;
> das sollte man nach Möglichkeit halt unter der Woche machen...



...und ob ich Böcke habe  
...und das Wetter wird auch wieder besser  
...und überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2006)

hey Zimbo, ich will Bilder von Deinem roten Pfeil sehen! Dann weiß ich in Zukunft auch wer an mir pfeilschnell vorbeiflitzt!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2006)

@Fluchkost:
Du hast schon vom F-Weg gehört?
Da is halt nix mit Uphill - Sattel rein - Downhill - Sattel raus,
sondern Sattel auf Halbmast und ständig hoch und runter, fast wie in der Achterbahn, nur nicht sooo spektakulär.
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall mal was Anderes und man ist zu 99% auf Singletrails mit ein paar schönen Ecken.
Bisher war ich jedes Jahr einmal dort - jetzt im Urlaub lebt diese Tradition auf.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2006)

@Yalzpfeti:
Im Moment steht der rote Blitz noch nackt auf meiner Couch...
Am Donnerstag, wenn alles drangeschraubt ist, werden auch gleich Bilder gemacht.
Ich würd am liebsten die Zeit vordrehen, aber Geduld ist ja zum Glück eine meiner Stärken.

Samsdach?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2006)

Sorry muss noch zwei Samsatge arbeiten!

Sonntag? oder Freitag abend in Neustadt am TÜV?


----------



## Flugrost (15. August 2006)

Kelme, Du auch.


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2006)

@Flugrost: Hast 'ne PN.


K.


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich werd mich mit Andreas kurzschließen und dann was posten - es musst nicht unbedingt der Ecki sein.
> Vielmehr leg ich Wert drauf, dass der Stabenberg nicht drin ist und auch nicht der Gangbang...
> Die heb ich mir für meinen Urlaub auf - der dann auch gleich anfängt



achso...wußt ich nicht! Ok......dann macht was aus....! Ich denk dass ich jedenfalls in Deidesheim starte!!! wer mit will......einfach mal melden


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> achso...wußt ich nicht! Ok......dann macht was aus....! Ich denk dass ich jedenfalls in Deidesheim starte!!! wer mit will......einfach mal melden




Ja, mitfahren würd ich saugerne, hab nur ein Problem: Hab meinen Helm gematscht....  

Es hat net jemand zufällig nen vollschalenhelm zu verleihen oder abzugeben??????  

Will doch auch fahren gehen..................................


----------



## Flugrost (15. August 2006)

=


			
				GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> vollschalenhelm



...damit fährst Du ne Tour?


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> =
> 
> ...damit fährst Du ne Tour?




Nein,ich brauche sowieso einen!!
Aber ich brauch einen für DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,ich brauche sowieso einen!!
> Aber ich brauch einen für DH


hab noch nen uvex nightmare (bester dh-helm seiner zeit) rumliegen. für 20 eur + versand ist er deiner


----------



## proclimber (15. August 2006)

bei decathlon ludwigshafen gibts den bell bellistic gerade fÃ¼r 38â¬.


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch nen uvex nightmare (bester dh-helm seiner zeit) rumliegen. für 20 eur + versand ist er deiner




Hey das ist ja cool!!!! 

Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild oder ist schon ein Bild im Forum, wo ich mir den mal angucken kann  Hat er schon irgendwelche Macken und welche Größe hat er??


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch nen uvex nightmare (bester dh-helm seiner zeit) rumliegen. für 20 eur + versand ist er deiner


*
Jetzt hör doch auf die Leute zu verarschen   Das Nightmare bezieht sich ja auch irgendwie auf die Optik würd ich mal sagen  *


----------



## strandi (15. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das ist ja cool!!!!
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild oder ist schon ein Bild im Forum, wo ich mir den mal angucken kann  Hat er schon irgendwelche Macken und welche Größe hat er??


auf den pics hab ich ihn auf...









grösse L 
der hat auf jeden fall schon kratzer...wurde benutzt  hat mich damals 300 DM gekostet. und ich mag die optik...weiss net was bumble hat


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

[Also gut sieht er auf jeden Fall aus!!!!! Und ein paar Kratzer ist glaub ich auch normal, müßt mich ja fragen was du mit dem Helm gemacht hast, wenn er noch neu aussehen würde...   so weiß ich dass er schon einiges gesehen und erlebt hat, sozusagen ein Helm mit Erfahrung  
Du wohnst in DK, gell? Weißt du wieviel das Porto ca kostet? 
Und was soll bumble haben?


----------



## strandi (15. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> [Also gut sieht er auf jeden Fall aus!!!!! Und ein paar Kratzer ist glaub ich auch normal, müßt mich ja fragen was du mit dem Helm gemacht hast, wenn er noch neu aussehen würde...   so weiß ich dass er schon einiges gesehen und erlebt hat, sozusagen ein Helm mit Erfahrung
> Du wohnst in DK, gell? Weißt du wieviel das Porto ca kostet?
> Und was soll bumble haben?


porto is glaub ich 9 euronen...
na der bumble meint doch das aussehen vom helm sei ein "nightmare"  
hehe der helm hat auf jeden fall schon was erlebt...


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> porto is glaub ich 9 euronen...
> na der bumble meint doch das aussehen vom helm sei ein "nightmare"
> hehe der helm hat auf jeden fall schon was erlebt...






Also wären wir bei 29,00 eus für nen helm, ist doch ok? Wenn ich Feierabend hab mess ich daheim mal die Größe, die ich brauch (hab mir schon zu lang keinen mehr gekauft...) und meld mich dann bei mir wenns paßt!!!


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> bei decathlon ludwigshafen gibts den bell bellistic gerade für 38.







Und Erfahrungswerte? Bringts der Helm auch, wie sieht er aus? Ist nämlich echt verdammt günstig!!!! Den günstigsten Vollschalenhelm den ich bisher gesehen hab (neu) war bei E-Bay für 50,00 eus + porto, und der war optisch zwar net schlecht, aber vom Hocker gerissen hat er mich auch net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (15. August 2006)

Schau mal auf unserer HP beim Matthias. der hat den und is super zufrieden.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. August 2006)

Strandi lass es sein. Wenn du den Helm verkaufst machste dich strafbar. Das teil schützt weniger als ne Wollmütze...  Aber wir wissen ja, bei Sicherheitsausrüstung hast du nur das Feinste!  

nico


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi lass es sein. Wenn du den Helm verkaufst machste dich strafbar. Das teil schützt weniger als ne Wollmütze...  Aber wir wissen ja, bei Sicherheitsausrüstung hast du nur das Feinste!
> 
> nico




Wie Wollmütze????????  Ich brauch nen Helm, noch haben wir kein Winter!!!!


----------



## strandi (15. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi lass es sein. Wenn du den Helm verkaufst machste dich strafbar. Das teil schützt weniger als ne Wollmütze...  Aber wir wissen ja, bei Sicherheitsausrüstung hast du nur das Feinste!
> 
> nico


ach komm....sooo schlecht is der jetzt auch wieder net  
is ohne witz deren dh-modell gewesen...war zwar schon ´96 gewesen aber was solls  

@galaxy überlegs dir wirklich genau...das ding is uralt aber noch funktionstüchtig


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm....sooo schlecht is der jetzt auch wieder net
> is ohne witz deren dh-modell gewesen...war zwar schon ´96 gewesen aber was solls
> 
> @galaxy überlegs dir wirklich genau...das ding is uralt aber noch funktionstüchtig




naja also funktionstüchtig mag ich bezweifeln....auch Kunststof ermüdet mit den Jahren und wird Spröde.....drauf fallen würde ich nicht mehr riskieren


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> naja also funktionstüchtig mag ich bezweifeln....auch Kunststof ermüdet mit den Jahren und wird Spröde.....drauf fallen würde ich nicht mehr riskieren




Ja, da habt ihr vielleicht schon recht... Wenn er von 96 ist, dann isser ja echt schon 10 Jahre alt, und das ist schon ziemlich für Kunststoff und die Belastung. Schade - aber trotzdem danke für dein Angebot Strandi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da habt ihr vielleicht schon recht... Wenn er von 96 ist, dann isser ja echt schon 10 Jahre alt, und das ist schon ziemlich für Kunststoff und die Belastung. Schade - aber trotzdem danke für dein Angebot Strandi!!


keine ursache  stylisch is der helm trotzdem


----------



## mtb_nico (15. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> naja also funktionstüchtig mag ich bezweifeln....auch Kunststof ermüdet mit den Jahren und wird Spröde.....drauf fallen würde ich nicht mehr riskieren


Alleine schon aus dem Grund weil die Entwicklung von Helmen nicht stehen geblieben ist...


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

Ja, das kommt auch noch dazu.... Dann geb ich doch lieber noch ein bißchen mehr aus und hab dann was neues, technisch hochwertigeres, aber da muß ich mir dann erst wieder bißerl kohle auf die Seite legen


----------



## GaLaXy (15. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> keine ursache  stylisch is der helm trotzdem




Ja, geil sieht er auf jeden Fall aus  

Nur nach 10 Jahren kann man echt keine Garantie mehr geben, dass er den Schädel noch zusammenhält


----------



## Flugrost (16. August 2006)

...also, es hat , wie ich finde, schon einen gewissen Charme einen 10 Jahre alten Helm mit "Kratzern" so sensationell günstig in der Schlachtplatte anzubieten  


Strandi, Du Misanthrop!


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2006)

ich hätte sogar noch einen der ~15 Jahre alt ist...aber leider kein Fullface  ....hmmm....aber der wird teurer, weils ja fast schon antik ist


----------



## strandi (16. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...also, es hat , wie ich finde, schon einen gewissen Charme einen 10 Jahre alten Helm mit "Kratzern" so sensationell günstig in der Schlachtplatte anzubieten
> 
> 
> Strandi, Du Misanthrop!


nana jetzt aber net unverschämt werden


----------



## Flugrost (16. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nana jetzt aber net unverschämt werden



...schlechtes Gewissen?  



...überhaupt eins?


----------



## strandi (16. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...schlechtes Gewissen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...überhaupt eins?


bin banker...noch fragen


----------



## Flugrost (16. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bin banker...noch fragen









Kleines Ratespiel:
Wie heißt das Stück?

Und laechelt, denn er weiss
das Boese siegt immer
ja, so muss ein Cowboy sein
dreckig, feige und gemein
heja - ho hey ja ho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (17. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Ratespiel:
> Wie heißt das Stück?
> 
> Und laechelt, denn er weiss
> ...



Ist von den Ärzten-aber wie heisst das Stück? Viel El Cadivo oder so ähnlich. Zumindest heisst der Cowboy so...


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2006)

El Cattivo - abzgl. Rechtschreibung bleiben Ihnen 97 von 100 möglichen Punkten


			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> DMR Trailstar schön in rot/schwarz und stahl...und OHNE FEDERUNG
> Ich freu mich schon auf den Stabenberg und den Gangbang...


...gips da mal Fotos von?

ich will Fotos!


----------



## bikeburnz (21. August 2006)

He junx (und Mädels)..
ne kleine Umfrage:
Will mir evtl. nen neuen Rahmen für DH holen... Mein Norco hat durch das tiefe Tretlager letzter Zeit mehrmals aufgesetzt, jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach nem schönen stabilen Rahmen. Das Tretlager sollte nit zu tief sein..
Das Demo 8 gefällt mir echt gut, aber da is das Tretlager glaub ich auch wieder so tief 
Was meint ihr denn so? Habt ihr Ideen oder Erfahrungen?
Federweg sollte schon mind. 200 sein und Drops, sowie Rennen soll es aushalten und wendig... leicht..und und und  und 

Auf gehts Buam.. ich höre


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2006)

17Kg und schlau gebaut...


----------



## eL (22. August 2006)

ahh die neue marine ;-) konnt man beim dischdrücktroid betatschen.

wenn du nur ein kettenblatt brauchst dann geht auch der MPI vom voitl ;-)


----------



## THBiker (22. August 2006)

Ne Wildsau DH oder sowas  da ist das Tretlager definitiv hoch


----------



## han (22. August 2006)

als Soulrider hast du ja jetzt gute beziehungen zu Alutech, oder?


----------



## Didgi (22. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> He junx (und Mädels)..
> ne kleine Umfrage:
> Will mir evtl. nen neuen Rahmen für DH holen... Mein Norco hat durch das tiefe Tretlager letzter Zeit mehrmals aufgesetzt, jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach nem schönen stabilen Rahmen. Das Tretlager sollte nit zu tief sein..
> Das Demo 8 gefällt mir echt gut, aber da is das Tretlager glaub ich auch wieder so tief
> ...



Warum wartest du net bis nach der -bike? Da gibts bestimmt wieder einige neue geile bikes, und die 206er Modelle werden biliger. Wäre mein Vorschlag  

Am besten gehste noch auf die -bike. Ist echt geil, es lohnt sich absolut  

Ansonsten meine Vorschläge:

- Demo 8
- wenn dir Norco gefallen hat, Norco DH Team (sieht auf jeden Fall hammer geil aus)
- Deninci (sehr geil, exklusiv, evtl. auch schwer zu bekommen)
- Kona Stab/Stab Supreme
- ........ es gibt so viele geile bikes

Wenn ich mir eins aufbauen würd, und ich hätte das nötige Geld, würd ich mir mein absolutes Traumbike aufbauen:

--> *SC V10* 

wohl eines der geilsten und besten DH bikes die es auf dem Markt gibt.

Jetzt haste die Qual der Wahl 

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (22. August 2006)

@han:ich dacht auch schon an Alutech Keiler.. aber ich will mich da noch nit festlegen...

Vielleicht sollt ich wirklich mal auf die Eurobike fahren und mir das mal reinziehen...Wann ist die nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (22. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @han:ich dacht auch schon an Alutech Keiler.. aber ich will mich da noch nit festlegen...
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich wirklich mal auf die Eurobike fahren und mir das mal reinziehen...Wann ist die nochmal?



*-Bike*
31. August - 3. September 2006 
Friedrichshafen, Bodensee


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2006)

Morewood Izumi DH, Nox Startrack, Giant Glory.

Ich würde mir für Downhill was mit Bremsmoment-Stütze kaufen!


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @han:ich dacht auch schon an Alutech Keiler.. aber ich will mich da noch nit festlegen...



*Dem ham se jetzt nen neuen Namen spendiert   und bei Vorkasse gibt`s 2 % Skonto, hau rein     *

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/wildsau_keiler.html

*
In Beerfelden ham wir das Judge gesehn, schaut natura sehr sehr geil aus   *






*Mein Favorit wär aber ganz klar das hier:*


----------



## Speedbullit (22. August 2006)

das judge ist ein riesen schiff, mir ist der lenkwinkel zu flach.

neben dem v10 ist das hier auch sehr schick 07 sunday






soll aber auch ein recht tiefes tretlager haben.


----------



## KrossChris (22. August 2006)

hey hab noch nen voll gut erhaltenen azonic azx dh-helm von 2004. ist größe xxl ich glaub von 60-63cm kopfumfang. schick mir grad ne pm wenn du interesse hast, dann schick ich dir bilder und billig würd ich den auch hergeben. ansonsten empfehle ich dir nen giro remedy.
@ burnz: also wenn du die kohle hast würde ich mir auch das v10 holen. aber wie der bumble sagte, das canondale sieht echt hammer geil aus und is glaub ich auch gar net mal so schwer. specialized hat eigentlich immer nen recht tiefes tretlager. setz da mit dem big hit auch des öfteren auf. ich find das morewood izimu dh auch ziemlich geil. ich glaub der kona-patient hat eins, den könntest du dazu mal interviewen. preis-leistungs mäßig is kona halt geil, aber damit fährt auch jeder rum.

greetz

chris


----------



## Didgi (22. August 2006)

@ Burnz 
Nimm das V10, was geileres bekommste im Moment glaub ich nicht. 

Trotzdem würd ich mal die -bike abwarten, und ich würd an deiner Stelle auch hingehen, es lohnt sich sowasvon! Einfach nur geil da. Würd selbst gern wieder hingehen, bin da aber (leider) im Urlaub.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin13 (22. August 2006)

Ein tiefes trettlager ist eigendlich nichts schlechtes...aber ich weiß was du meinst mein big hit ist auch sehr tief und wenn man mal die idealline verläßt und wieder im geblockere ankurbeln muß ist das nicht so der brüller.

ich würde auf jeden fall eine vierglenker oder ein rad mit vpp-hinterbau nehmen. wenns wendig und leicht seien soll ist das neue demo 8 sicher eine gute wahl oder ein intense m3 (läßt sich auch leicht aufbauen). das devinci wilson ist auch ein hammer gerät hätte ich aber bedenken mit dem support wenn du mal ein ausfallende brauchst.
viel spaß beim shoppen


----------



## THBiker (22. August 2006)

oder




oder




oder






  ich würd alle nehmen


----------



## bikeburnz (22. August 2006)

@th:
ja das cove sieht geil aus 
@all:
Morewood kommt nit in frage, da hab ich in tabarz 3 Rahmen gesehn die gebrochen sind 
@bullit:
das iron Horse gefällt mir auch..
@bumble:
Keiler gibts als souli mehr als 2%


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einem Fusion Terminator?


----------



## Didgi (23. August 2006)

Alles geile bikes die hier gezeigt werden. Ich würd aber trotzdem das SC V10 nehmen 

Du könntest uns ja mal deinen preislichen Rahmen nennen. Wenn du richtig Kohle hast und was exklusives willst:

*Yeti 303*


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2006)

*Jetzt wo`s langsam über die 4000 Grenze ( für den Rahmen   ) geht fällt mir spontan das hier ein  *


----------



## Didgi (23. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt wo`s langsam über die 4000 Grenze ( für den Rahmen   ) geht fällt mir spontan das hier ein  *



Auch sehr schick 

Aber zu schwer für den schnellen Burnz oder net?


----------



## Kitticat (23. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt wo`s langsam über die 4000 Grenze ( für den Rahmen   ) geht fällt mir spontan das hier ein  *



Bumble, mir fällt da auch ganz spontan was ein...  
Aber schön ist es....


----------



## bikeburnz (23. August 2006)

bevor hier die preislatte hoch gelegt wird..
also bis 2000 euro mit Dämpfer ginge evtl. aber mehr nit..
und ich will was wo man nen anständigen support hat und der Händler nit in Timbuktu sitzt..
Das Nicolai ist zwar fett aber viel zu teuer und das yeti wohl auch..ausserdem is die farbe furchtbar.. 
Gewicht sollte komplett diesmal die 20 er Grenze nit übersteigen..


----------



## GaLaXy (24. August 2006)

Da ich ja noch relativ neu bin in dem forum : wie kann ich hier bilder posten? ? Will auch mal mein geiles neues Bike zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (24. August 2006)

du meinst so wie das hier?


----------



## GaLaXy (24. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst so wie das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaLaXy (24. August 2006)

[/QUOTE]


 Das ist meins

Ist das nicht geil?????Mein traum


----------



## bikeburnz (24. August 2006)

so mein entschluß festigt sich immer mehr..
ich tendier zum Keiler.... 
Es wird aber ne andere Farbe werden, die aber Porno Style wird


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2006)

ich finde die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr sieht irgendwie (zu) filigran aus!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so mein entschluß festigt sich immer mehr..
> ich tendier zum Keiler....
> Es wird aber ne andere Farbe werden, die aber Porno Style wird



*Müsste dann mit deiner Gabel in etwa so ausschaun, bis auf die Farbe natürlich *






*Naja , Optik ist sicherlich Geschmacksache, funktionieren muss das Teil  

Haste die Möglichkeit das Ding mal vorher Probe zu fahren ?*


----------



## bikeburnz (24. August 2006)

ja hab ich ..werd in algrange eins in M fahren können..unser präsi fährt eins in L..da hab ich in Tabarz mal ne runde auf der straße gedreht..is aber zu lang..


----------



## strandi (27. August 2006)

grad gekauft und die treppe hochgeschleppt...der winter kann kommen


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> grad gekauft und die treppe hochgeschleppt...der winter kann kommen


*Du machst mir Angst  

Sicher, dass in dem Trockenfutter nicht doch so ein ganz klein wenig Rinderwahn drin war *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (27. August 2006)

mad cow disease included..


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2006)

und du warst mal so´n netter Kerl Strandi...ich hoffe dir kann man noch helfen    ...wäre doch schade um den Strandinator


----------



## mtb_nico (27. August 2006)

Da hätte ich mir lieber ne gescheite Rolle gaköööft...


----------



## strandi (27. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte ich mir lieber ne gescheite Rolle gaköööft...


wenn man im erdgeschoss wohnt sicherlich ne dolle sache...die in der wohnung unter mir sind sicherlich froh das es ein spinningbike geworden is  
ausserdem hab ich kein RR oder slicklaufradsatz...das geht schon....160 euronen hat der spass gekostet  jetzt wird bei schei$$wetter schön bikevideo reingeschoben und los geht der spass


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man im erdgeschoss wohnt sicherlich ne dolle sache...die in der wohnung unter mir sind sicherlich froh das es ein spinningbike geworden is



denk dran...Bunny Hop ist mit dem Ding net so einfach  und nicht förderlich für ein nachbarschaftliches Verhältnis


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> grad gekauft und die treppe hochgeschleppt...der winter kann kommen


Der Strandi wird ein Fit****er. Ich pack' es nicht 


Kelme - die Welt ändert sich ...


Edith sagt: Was ist denn das für ein Forum, wo man noch nicht mal Fitfukker schreiben darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. August 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Der Strandi wird ein Fit****er. Ich pack' es nicht
> 
> 
> Kelme - die Welt ändert sich ...
> ...


wird  *ist* wolltest du wohl schreiben  
bei meinem nächsten besuch in der pfalz hat nico es net mehr so leicht den rahnfels hoch mit mir   
strandinator - jetzt erstmal n proteinshake


----------



## strandi (27. August 2006)

boah endlich hab ich das mal hingekriegt mit dem cm436m n höhenprofil zu erstellen...meine tour von gestern abend  
unter dem motto: "let it rain"  bin bei übelstem gewitter nach haus geradelt...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. August 2006)

LOL... das hat den Namen "Höhen"-Profil garnicht verdient...


----------



## Flugrost (27. August 2006)

Hey, was habt ihr denn alle? Wenn ein dicker Strandi ein Fittnesswunder wird is das doch richtich cool. Wenn der dann noch dafür sorgt, im Winter in shape zu bleiben, dann is dit noch viel besser. 
@Strandi - besorg dir ein dickes Handtuch oder einen saugfähigen Teppich für darunter. Weitermachen!!!
Das vormals dicke Fliegeisen fühlt sich jezze auch besser als vorher und behält den Zustand bei.


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was habt ihr denn alle? Wenn ein dicker Strandi ein Fittnesswunder wird is das doch richtich cool. Wenn der dann noch dafür sorgt, im Winter in shape zu bleiben, dann is dit noch viel besser.
> @Strandi - besorg dir ein dickes Handtuch oder einen saugfähigen Teppich für darunter. Weitermachen!!!
> Das vormals dicke Fliegeisen fühlt sich jezze auch besser als vorher und behält den Zustand bei.


wenigstens einer der ahnung hat


----------



## THBiker (28. August 2006)

boah strandi...ich schmeiss mich weg    ....Höhenprofil....   ...aber egal...gibt Grundlagenausdauer.....viel Spaß....wenn man das so nennen kann


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> boah strandi...ich schmeiss mich weg    ....Höhenprofil....   ...aber egal...gibt Grundlagenausdauer.....viel Spaß....wenn man das so nennen kann


immerhin 200hm  bei dem marathon werden es wohl ca. 700hm werden  
tja, grundlagenausdauer is geil...wartet mal ab bis ich euch die berge hochscheuche


----------



## Kitticat (28. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wartet mal ab bis ich euch die berge hochscheuche



...in Winterberg gibts einen Lift...


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...in Winterberg gibts einen Lift...


...oder runterscheuche


----------



## Kitticat (28. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder runterscheuche



DAS klappt auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, grundlagenausdauer is geil...wartet mal ab bis ich euch die berge hochscheuche



das schafft net mal Andreas...wenn ich net mehr mag, mag ich net mehr....in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

@TH das letzte mal in der pfalz hatte ich sogar spass daran mit andreas zu fahren  

grad gekauft für mein xc-geschoss


----------



## han (28. August 2006)

viel spaß damit. Der Andreas kann die ein Lied über die alten Julie singen


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> viel spaß damit. Der Andreas kann die ein Lied über die alten Julie singen


wieso des  die bremse vom tim is doch auch ne alte julie, oder net?


----------



## Bumble (28. August 2006)

*Für deine Einsatzzweck taugen die bestimmt  

Was hasten für die Teile hingelegt ?*


----------



## han (28. August 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wieso des  die bremse vom tim is doch auch ne alte julie, oder net?


nö, das waren die LOUISE FR..du Pappnase


----------



## Speedbullit (28. August 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nö, das waren die LOUISE FR..du Pappnase



wie war wb?


----------



## han (28. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wie war wb?


war nicht dort.  
Hatte zwar das Bike dabei, aber ein Blick auf die Webcam von WB hat gereicht um nicht dahinzufahren. War halt dann mit K. in Köln


----------



## strandi (28. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Für deine Einsatzzweck taugen die bestimmt
> 
> Was hasten für die Teile hingelegt ?*


n hunni inkl. versand. laut verkäufer recht frische bremsklötze dabei und absolut luftfreie leitungen...na dann wollen wir mal hoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (28. August 2006)

hab auch was neues erworben
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Speedbullit (29. August 2006)

Steffi rüstet nach PdS auf


----------



## bikeburnz (29. August 2006)

sehr schön..super bremse!


----------



## strandi (29. August 2006)

ich muss meine meinung über die dänische post revidieren.
gestern wurde das paket mit der bremse an mich abgeschickt. 
soeben kam es an


----------



## el Zimbo (5. September 2006)

Nachdem mein neues Bike jetzt schön eingefahren ist, kommen hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder für die,
die's interessiert und es noch nicht gesehen haben...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13674

...ich liebe es!


----------



## strandi (5. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mein neues Bike jetzt schön eingefahren ist, kommen hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder für die,
> die's interessiert und es noch nicht gesehen haben...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13674
> ...


cooles bike  und wie fährt es sich so auf nem hardtail im PW  
schade das wir net zusammen ne HT tour machen können...mein wölfchen will auch mal wieder an die frische luft  aber jetzt hast du definitiv keine ausreden mehr keine doubles zu springen...das rad muss traumhaft in der luft sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (5. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich liebe es!



sieht auch zum liebhaben aus


----------



## GaLaXy (5. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mein neues Bike jetzt schön eingefahren ist, kommen hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder für die,
> die's interessiert und es noch nicht gesehen haben...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13674
> ...


Glückwunsch nachträglich zu deinem neuen Bike!!! Und, jetzt mußt du auch schreiben, wie fährt sichs so - bist du zufrieden, alles ok so? Erfahrungsberichte wollen wir hören bzw lesen  

Schließlich können solche Sachen die Entscheidung zum nächsten Bike maßgeblich beeinflussen


----------



## el Zimbo (5. September 2006)

DIE KISTE ROCKT!!!

Ich hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt auf dem Bike - die Umstellung von Fully auf Hardtail ist schon vollzogen.
Der Rahmen ist verdammt wendig, in Serpentinen muss ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu stark einlenk,
sonst droht mir ein Überwurf. Das liegt aber auch am Lenkwinkel, an den ich mich noch gewöhnen muss.
Für größere Menschen ist das Teil ein geniales Fun- und Jumpbike; unter 1.80m kann man damit auch
sehr gut Touren fahren, wenn die 2,7 kg Rahmengewicht nicht stören.
Einziger Nachteil ist die Reifenfreiheit, die dicke Betty passt nicht rein, 2,5er Minions gerade noch so;
zu empfehlen sind aber eher die 2,35er von Maxxis (bei mir jetzt High Roller), die reichen aus und machen Spaß!!!


----------



## GaLaXy (5. September 2006)

@el Zimbo
Na das hört sich ja mal richtig geil an )

Hast nen echt guten Griff gemacht )


----------



## strandi (5. September 2006)

grad eingekauft bei chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## el Zimbo (5. September 2006)

Hat dich der Bumble auch ins "Swamp-Thing-Fieber" versetzt???
Plötzlich fahren alle mit den Reifen rum, für den Winter bestimmt ne gute Lösung...


----------



## strandi (5. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dich der Bumble auch ins "Swamp-Thing-Fieber" versetzt???
> Plötzlich fahren alle mit den Reifen rum, für den Winter bestimmt ne gute Lösung...


wird mir von allen seiten empfohlen...hoffe bei meinem marathon ist es trocken...den fahr ich sonst auch bei nässe nicht mit swampthing


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dich der Bumble auch ins "Swamp-Thing-Fieber" versetzt???




*Ich werd wohl doch mal bei Maxxis anrufen wegen ner Vermittlungsprovision  *


----------



## strandi (5. September 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich werd wohl doch mal bei Maxxis anrufen wegen ner Vermittlungsprovision  *


haste das auch schon beim cheetahologen probiert?


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> haste das auch schon beim cheetahologen probiert?



*Logisch, aber der redet doch nicht mehr mit mir  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M a n n y (5. September 2006)

Hi Leute nach langen hin und her hab ich mich für Da hier entschieden.


Zu Wahl standen Single Track oder Mavic XM 317 gab für beides wenn und aber hab mich für Single Track entschieden.

Hoffe es war ne gute Entscheidung sind zum Tourenfahren gedacht, meine DT Taurus fahr ich dann als Strassenfelgen zum Kilometerfressen mit Slicks bzw. Strassenprofil.  Ausdauer ich brauch Ausdauer .

 Manny


----------



## proclimber (5. September 2006)

zum touren.  ...die wirst du warscheinlich nicht klein bekommen. Marc hat die Felgen in seinem Freerider....gute wahl!


----------



## Flugrost (5. September 2006)

M a n n y schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute nach langen hin und her hab ich mich für Da hier entschieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 116734
> Zu Wahl standen Single Track oder Mavic XM 317 gab für beides wenn und aber hab mich für Single Track entschieden.
> 
> ...


hi Fredo,

Singletrack zum Touren fahren im PW reicht doch dicke, nur hab ich öftermal den Eindruck, eine/r sagt, er/sie, fährt gemütliche Touren und beim mitfahren merkt man schnell, wie materialmordend Touren sein können. Gute Felgenwahl, finde ich - sind das XT Naben?

VG/A


----------



## M a n n y (6. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> hi Fredo,
> 
> Singletrack zum Touren fahren im PW reicht doch dicke, nur hab ich öftermal den Eindruck, eine/r sagt, er/sie, fährt gemütliche Touren und beim mitfahren merkt man schnell, wie materialmordend Touren sein können.
> VG/A



  Fahre öfters mal mit Zimbo mehr muß ich glaub ich dazu nicht sagen 



			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Felgenwahl, finde ich - sind das XT Naben?
> 
> VG/A



 ne zum Wechsel momentan nur Deore  , sollen aber auch gut laufen(gute Felge & gute Speichen)

 Manny


----------



## KrossChris (6. September 2006)

also ich hab die gleichen laufräder in meinem big hit und auch die deore naben. die naben hab ich noch net kaputt bekommen, nur die hinterradfelge is mir gebrochen, war aber auch net beim touren und dazu langen die 10mal.


----------



## proclimber (6. September 2006)

Marc hat umgebaut:
Junior T ´03 raus, 66VF ´06 rein






Komplettbild folgt.


----------



## strandi (6. September 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Marc hat umgebaut:
> Junior T ´03 raus, 66VF ´06 rein
> 
> 
> ...


gute gabel


----------



## Bumble (6. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gute gabel



*Hab grad mal beim Herrlinger geschaut was du für ne Gabel hast  und festgestellt, dass er das MFR durch das hier ersetzt ( umbenannt ) hat  
Du hast sozusagen ein Auslaufmodell gekauft  

Die Farbwahl und vor allem die Decals ( Kona-like ) find ich etwas unglücklich bei dem neuen Teil  

Und sehr sehr schade dass optional keine Totem verfügbar ist.*


----------



## strandi (6. September 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab grad mal beim Herrlinger geschaut was du für ne Gabel hast  und festgestellt, dass er das MFR durch das hier ersetzt ( umbenannt ) hat
> Du hast sozusagen ein Auslaufmodell gekauft
> 
> Die Farbwahl und vor allem die Decals ( Kona-like ) find ich etwas unglücklich bei dem neuen Teil
> ...


hm find meins schöner   
ist die dämpferaufnahme leicht verändert oder täuscht das  woran das wohl liegen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ist die dämpferaufnahme leicht verändert oder täuscht das  woran das wohl liegen könnte



*Schau doch mal schnell nach  *

*Schaut irgendwie nicht mehr nach Cheetah aus das Gute Stück *


----------



## el Zimbo (7. September 2006)

...also ich find's immer noch schick. Außer der Lackierung und ein oder zwei kleinen Details hat sich doch nix geändert.
Immerhin sparen die jetzt durch die einfarbige Lackierung noch ein paar Euro ein, die dem Herrlinger zu Gute kommen...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. September 2006)

gerade eben bestellt!


----------



## strandi (7. September 2006)

kann mich grad net entscheiden ob ich die MX Comp ETA in 105mm oder 120mm haben will  glaub aber es werden 105


----------



## strandi (7. September 2006)

grad bestellt  




MX Comp 2006 mit ETA in 105mm Version  
Mein Decathlon wird grad getunt bis zum abwinken


----------



## han (7. September 2006)

wieviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel?


250 eurotaler


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel?



*na eine denk ich mal  *


----------



## probiker67 (7. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gute gabel


@ Strandi

Hat doch noch geklappt mit der Gabel


----------



## probiker67 (8. September 2006)

so und nun mal mit Rahmen und Gedöhns:


----------



## strandi (9. September 2006)

mein decathlon steht kurz vor der endgültigen veredelung  
heute folgende parts drangebaut...













der shifter is sooooo geil in verbindung mit dem schaltwerk  so ein leichtes und präzises schalten...wahnsinn    
jetzt muss mir der postmann nur noch die gabel bringen und dann is die kiste das perfekte xc-geschoss


----------



## strandi (10. September 2006)

mein bremshebel ist heute kaputt gegangen   
und zwar fasst die schraube nicht mehr im gewinde...also die schraube um den hebel am lenker zu fixieren  habs heute bei der tour gemerkt als beim bremsen plötzlich der hebel rutschte  schraube ist weg gewesen und eine neue (identische!!!) schraube dreht rund im gewinde  
hat jemand nen tip?  bastel-bumble vielleicht?  
mein kollege meinte ich solle doch einfach den hebel durchbohren, ne lange schraube durch und gegenkontern...hört sich gar net so dumm an find ich  hab allerdings keine bohrmaschine


----------



## Flugrost (11. September 2006)

Du veredelst ständig "Decathlon" - das ist wie zu einem Lidl Steak ausgesuchte Bio Zutaten fürs Festfutter dazu zu tun. Mann, besorg Dir doch mal nen gescheiten Rahmen! ... bitte.

(Bankerkillerinstinkt?)


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Du veredelst ständig "Decathlon" - das ist wie zu einem Lidl Steak ausgesuchte Bio Zutaten fürs Festfutter dazu zu tun. Mann, besorg Dir doch mal nen gescheiten Rahmen! ... bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> (Bankerkillerinstinkt?)




*Der erste Deci-Rahmen hat Strandis wilde Dirtjump Aktionen ausgehalten bevor er irgendwann gebrochen ist, bei CC wird der 100 Jahre halten  

@ Strandi:  Durchbohren wäre ne Idee, oder ein größeres Gewinde reinschneiden  *


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Der erste Deci-Rahmen hat Strandis wilde Dirtjump Aktionen ausgehalten bevor er irgendwann gebrochen ist, bei CC wird der 100 Jahre halten
> 
> @ Strandi:  Durchbohren wäre ne Idee, oder ein größeres Gewinde reinschneiden  *


genau, den rahmen geb ich net her  das bike ist so geil leicht und hat so ne geile geometrie   

dann werd ich die bremse mal zu meinem bikehändler bringen...dann soll der mal n grösseres gewinde reinschneiden


----------



## proclimber (11. September 2006)

...also ich kann euch versichern, dass definitiv mehr potential in einem Decathlon Rahmen steckt als die meisten glauben! Strandi wird ihn warsch. nie klein bekommen...bei artgerechter haltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (11. September 2006)

probiker67 schrieb:
			
		

> so und nun mal mit Rahmen und Gedöhns:



Na das sieht doch mal perfekt aus! Da gehen die X-Ups wie geschmiert!

cu
Julian


----------



## mtb_nico (11. September 2006)

Neu... um mich aus meinem Motivationstief zu holen...






Und ich muss sagen,... sehr sehr fein... Um einiges besser als Earthed 3 wie ich finde...


----------



## proclimber (19. September 2006)

hab heut meine 888RC2X getestet.erste sahen!!!!... handyphoto:


----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2006)

nice1


----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2006)

was haste bezahlt für die 888?

hab übrigens auch was neues..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ODYSSEY-Plattfor...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Köchert-Biker (19. September 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> hab heut meine 888RC2X getestet.erste sahen!!!!... handyphoto:



wow!


----------



## proclimber (19. September 2006)

650.


----------



## Didgi (20. September 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> 650.



Jetzt bin ich echt neidisch  

Naja, viel Spass damit.  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am SO in Beerfelden.....?

Daniel


----------



## proclimber (20. September 2006)

nee..bin das ganze WE über in Düw aufm Seminar. Wäre gerne mit gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (21. September 2006)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> wow!



mann o mann, da hat wohl einer zu viel kohle. zuerst die m4 und jetzt das. sehr geil


----------



## proclimber (21. September 2006)

die m4 is doch schon ne weile her...ICH geh ja arbeiten....net studieren


----------



## THBiker (21. September 2006)

mal was neues gegönnt


----------



## bikeburnz (21. September 2006)

Mein Rahmen



 ist auch wieder gefixt worden. 
*SPECIALIZED SUPER SERVICE!!*  MOntag abgegeben im Bikeshop Donnerstag Rad schon wieder einsatzbereit mit neuer Kettenstrebe.. Das nenn ich Service.. DAnk an
www.bikerspoint.com


----------



## Flugrost (22. September 2006)

Findest Du Deine "Smaug Signatur" nicht auch irgendwie "überholt"? Es ist doch irgendwie unspannend, auf Unpässlichkeiten von Forumsmitgliedern rumzureiten, die augenscheinlich wirklich ein Problem haben?


----------



## THBiker (22. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Findest Du Deine "Smaug Signatur" nicht auch irgendwie "überholt"? Es ist doch irgendwie unspannend, auf Unpässlichkeiten von Forumsmitgliedern rumzureiten, die augenscheinlich wirklich ein Problem haben?



ach spiel doch net den Moral-Apostel    

@Burnz
hmm....wenn ich das so höre kommt wir wieder das SX Trail in den Sinn! Bin vorgestern das Intense 6.6 und das Nomad Probe gefahren....ok die Ausstattung am 6.6 war jämmerlich...ne nicht funtionierende Travis, genauso wie ne Hayes...da hätte jede V-Brake besser gebremst...aber der Hinterbau war schon fein!
Man Man immer diese Entscheidungen.....mir gehts ja fast wie´m Strandi.....achja das Whiplash ist ja auch noch im Rennen 

was soll ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Findest Du Deine "Smaug Signatur" nicht auch irgendwie "überholt"? Es ist doch irgendwie unspannend, auf Unpässlichkeiten von Forumsmitgliedern rumzureiten, die augenscheinlich wirklich ein Problem haben?



Ja Burnz, bitte mach's endlich weg, meine Ironie ist letzens nicht bei dir angekommen...


----------



## KrossChris (22. September 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> die m4 is doch schon ne weile her...ICH geh ja arbeiten....net studieren



ich geh ja studieren um mal zu arbeiten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> was soll ich machen



Auf jeden fall was kaufen, wo die Aufkleber am Rahmen nicht gleich 1000 kosten!!!!!   

Spass bei Seite.
Wie wäre es mit einem Lapierre? Meiner Meinung im Moment die besten Räder auf dem Markt!
Immerhin hat da E.T. seine Finger im Spiel, also kein Kompromiss in sachen Ausstattung


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2006)

...E.T. - der Kleine mit dem glühend roten Finger???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2006)

Würde eher sagen, der kleine mit den glühenden Beinen


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2006)

...jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, was E.T. heißt, aber die Lapierre-Bikes sind schon schick.
Bestimmt kosten die ein kleines Vermögen, wie immer halt...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2006)

E.T. ist der Spitzname von Nicolas Vouilloz - 10facher Downhill-Weltmeister!!!!

Also ich glaube kaum, dass die Räder komplett teurer sind, als die Intense- oder Santa Cruz- Räder


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2006)

E.T. - das muss man auch erst mal wissen, den kenn ich natürlich - die letzten drei Jahre seiner Karriere hab ich im TV verfolgt.
Intense und Santa Cruz sind vom Preis her halt nicht gerade günstig...
Aber ich hab ja noch 2-3 Jährchen, bis ich mir um Fully-Preise den Kopf zerbrechen muss.


----------



## bikeburnz (22. September 2006)

Alles jammerlappen! aber wenns euch beruhigt, mach ich die signatur weg 
aber ich finds trotzdem witzig..
@TH: SX Trail wär doch was schönes..Vom Whiplash bin ich nit so begeistert..

ach und wie wärs mit Ghost ??


----------



## bikeburnz (22. September 2006)

sorry leute, habs gerade versucht, aber es kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung.Text ist zu groß ???  
Daher muss ich s erstma so lassen, da ich kein Bock hab jetzt meine ganze Signatur zu löschen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (22. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ach und wie wärs mit Ghost ??



Was??? Du kennst Ghost???    Sorry ich konnt net anders.    _Ecke stell und schäm_


----------



## THBiker (22. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Alles jammerlappen! aber wenns euch beruhigt, mach ich die signatur weg
> aber ich finds trotzdem witzig..
> @TH: SX Trail wär doch was schönes..Vom Whiplash bin ich nit so begeistert..
> 
> ach und wie wärs mit Ghost ??




wieso..was war mit dem Whiplash?  bist du das gefahren?

Hmm...ok.....


das Lapierre...naja der DHler ist zu heavy und der Freerider sagt mir net zu  

Ich werd auch mal warten was der neue Cove Freerider gibt und das von Devinci!

Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen 

Ghost.....ja kenn ich


----------



## Flugrost (22. September 2006)

Das Whiplash is sehr geil - aber meine Rede is draufhocken und Probetrudeln - was nützen Erfahrungen von Anderen? 
Das SX scheint mal gerne zu brechen   aber Deine Auswahl (vor Kurzem): 6.6  is doch schick!


----------



## THBiker (23. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Whiplash is sehr geil - aber meine Rede is draufhocken und Probetrudeln - was nützen Erfahrungen von Anderen?
> Das SX scheint mal gerne zu brechen   aber Deine Auswahl (vor Kurzem): 6.6  is doch schick!




schick schon.....aber ich weiß nicht wie sich die 66 mit 180 drin fährt....könnte etwas hoch bauen...und die Gabel steht fest 

das war ja auch´n Enduro was gebrochen ist  

Whiplash......ja mal gucken wer eins hat zum probe fahren! 

hab ja noch zeit bis....naja Dezember sollte ich bestellen wegen MwSt


----------



## Kitticat (23. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Whiplash......ja mal gucken wer eins hat zum probe fahren!
> 
> hab ja noch zeit bis....naja Dezember sollte ich bestellen wegen MwSt



kannsde nicht bei hibike eines probefahren? warst du wegen dem intens da?
ich kann mich auch absolut nicht entscheiden...das fritzz wär so für touren echt okay...aber ich würd mir auch gerne eines aufbauen. viel doch ein alutech..oder...doch das demo7 naja..ich denk noch ein bissi drüber nach


----------



## mtb_nico (24. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> hab ja noch zeit bis....naja Dezember sollte ich bestellen wegen MwSt


Denk dran das die Leistung vor Jahreswechsel erbracht sein muss. D.h. die Lieferung muss noch 2006 erfolgen. Nur 2006 zu bezahlen reicht meines Wissens nach nicht.
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Zumindest die Anlenkung bei den Fusion ist hübsch gemacht...
Soll das der Nachfolger für deine Wildsau werden?


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Denk dran das die Leistung vor Jahreswechsel erbracht sein muss. D.h. die Lieferung muss noch 2006 erfolgen. Nur 2006 zu bezahlen reicht meines Wissens nach nicht.



recht hat er


----------



## bikeburnz (24. September 2006)

jo stimmt..ich muss meinen neuen Keiler auch bis 31.12. bezahlt haben, dass noch die 16% gelten...


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> kannsde nicht bei hibike eines probefahren? warst du wegen dem intens da?
> ich kann mich auch absolut nicht entscheiden...das fritzz wär so für touren echt okay...aber ich würd mir auch gerne eines aufbauen. viel doch ein alutech..oder...doch das demo7 naja..ich denk noch ein bissi drüber nach




die hatten keins da  ....ok bis 31.12. werde ich mich eh net entschieden haben....also keine 16% mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> die hatten keins da  ....ok bis 31.12. werde ich mich eh net entschieden haben....also keine 16% mehr



hallooo? das sind noch 3 monate...aber bei mir rummeckern das die entscheidung so lange gedauert hat


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hallooo? das sind noch 3 monate...aber bei mir rummeckern das die entscheidung so lange gedauert hat



Jo.....hab mich angepaßt  ....ich muss erst das Säuchen loswerden und dann auf Steuer warten    ...deswegen wird das nix mit 2006! 

Aber Gabel und Bremsen könnt ich shcon holen


----------



## Benjamin13 (26. September 2006)

hi th,

was ist mit dem uzzi von intense hat ca 200mm und läßt sich bestimmt mit ca 17kg aufbauen! das sx trail oder demo 8 sind sicher auch richtig gut und die jungs von spez. haben nunmal den besten service. das fusion würde ich bei deiner größe nicht kaufen...der L rahmen ist zu träge(mein persönliches empfinden) und der sitzwinkel ist für fr.touren im pf-wald zu flach..da sitz du ja über der hinterradnarbe...rückenbeschwerden vorprogrammiert.

ach und das devinci ist zwar richtig geil aber wenn du da mal ersatzteile brauchst bist du verloren!
viel erfolg
benny


----------



## THBiker (27. September 2006)

Benjamin13 schrieb:


> hi th,
> 
> was ist mit dem uzzi von intense hat ca 200mm und läßt sich bestimmt mit ca 17kg aufbauen! das sx trail oder demo 8 sind sicher auch richtig gut und die jungs von spez. haben nunmal den besten service. das fusion würde ich bei deiner größe nicht kaufen...der L rahmen ist zu träge(mein persönliches empfinden) und der sitzwinkel ist für fr.touren im pf-wald zu flach..da sitz du ja über der hinterradnarbe...rückenbeschwerden vorprogrammiert.
> 
> ...




Jo das Uzzi fährt sich auch gut, bin´s letztens auf ner PW Tour mit einer FOX 40 und zu kurzer Stütze gefahren...ging erstaunlich gut, 17kg.....wird schwer, wenn man nicht an den Laufrädern spart!

SX-Trail....jo...dazu gibt´s nix zu sagen

Deno7/8....keine Umwerfermontage möglich....oder 

Devinci...Ersatzteile....naja wird so sein wie bei dem tollen Intense-Service  

Fusion, zu flacher Sitzwinkel  ...ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Bist du´s schonmal gefahren! 

bleibt noch dieser neue Cove Freerider ...hab aber bisher nur Bilder von einem Prototyp gesehen

sonst fällt mir aber auch kein Bike ein das einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt hat, 180 +/- mm Federweg, nach Möglichkeit VPP o.ä., voll versenkbare sattelstütze und nicht all zu schwer ist, Bikepark und Tourentauglich....und keine 0815 Bike


----------



## strandi (27. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> sonst fällt mir aber auch kein Bike ein das einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt hat, 180 +/- mm Federweg, nach Möglichkeit VPP o.ä., voll versenkbare sattelstütze und nicht all zu schwer ist, Bikepark und Tourentauglich....und keine 0815 Bike



cheeath


----------



## Tobsn (27. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...das einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt hat, 180 +/- mm Federweg, nach Möglichkeit VPP o.ä., voll versenkbare sattelstütze und nicht all zu schwer ist, Bikepark und Tourentauglich....und keine 0815 Bike


Doch das Marin Quake AL7, 
damit hat Shaums March gerade UCI World Masters Downhill Championships gewonnen.
Mit einem Freerider während die Konkurrenz mit Downhill Boliden unterwegs waren. 
http://www.marinbikes.com/bicycles_2006/html/bikes/bike_photos_zoom/z_quake_al7.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (27. September 2006)

astrix huckster....in L. meins is in M und ich komm super damit zu recht. Kann sogar noch berghochfahren. in L dürfte es aber noch einfacher gehen..gerade für deine größe. vom gewicht geht da einiges. ich denke dass das bike auch unter 18kg aufzubauen ist...alles eine frage des geldes


----------



## Pfalzyeti (27. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jo das Uzzi fährt sich auch gut, bin´s letztens auf ner PW Tour mit einer FOX 40 und zu kurzer Stütze gefahren...ging erstaunlich gut, 17kg.....wird schwer, wenn man nicht an den Laufrädern spart!
> 
> SX-Trail....jo...dazu gibt´s nix zu sagen
> 
> ...



Überleg Dir doch nochmal das VP Free! Ich finde das sieht etwas aufgeräumter aus als das Intense! Mit der 66 genau das richtige Rad für Dich! Eventuell hast ja glück und bekommst den 06er Rahmen jetzt günstiger bei einem Versender!


----------



## Benjamin13 (27. September 2006)

Hi th,

am demo 7 kannst du laut spez nen umwefer montieren....hab auf der messe mit den jungs gesprochen. zum fusion kann ich nur sagen das es ein richtig gutes rad ist..wenn das fusion wip dan in s/m da das l zu unhandlich ist..und das mit dem sitzwinkel ist bei leuten ab ca 1.80 echt ein problem! ca 8 freunde von mir sind es schon gefahren und 3 davon fahren es noch...sind aber alle eher unter 1.80m groß! ich selbst bin das rad nur 2tage gefahren..super händling nur bei den auffahrten hat das besagte sitzwinkel-problem etwas gedrückt.
und das uzzi...bin mir sicher das es mit 17kg geht...hab in portes einen getroffen der hatte es mit unter 17kg aufgebaut. und zu den laufrädern: wirst ja keine dtrack brauchen bist ja schließlich keine fette.....;-)

an welches devinci denkst du den? wenn es das olli ist würde ich es nicht aufbauen da es mit ner 66 einen zu flachen lenkwinkel bekommt( laut mtb uk letztes jahr)

ach und das gleiche gilt für meinen geschmack für das VP-FREE...zwei freunde fahren es mit der aktuellen 888 und da finde ich es optimal.
aber mit 66!?!
roll on
benny


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2006)

Mein "günstiger Versuch" für ein stabiles Tourenhardtail, das meine nicht vorhandenen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten ausgleicht.





Viele Teil sind aus dem ausgeschlachteten Fully - "ein Haufen Buntmetall" - übernommen. Einige Änderungen noch geplant (je nach Verschleisslage).

Neu:
Rahmen
Umwerfer
Kurbel inkl. Innenlager
Steuersatz


Kelme - und sein neues Treckerchen


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein "günstiger Versuch" für ein stabiles Tourenhardtail, das meine nicht vorhandenen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten ausgleicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht spacig aus  viel spass damit 
was is denn das fürn sattel...tät mir auch gefallen


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2006)

SLR XP. Ca. 165 gr.


Kelme - wenn er zum Hintern passt


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> SLR XP. Ca. 165 gr.
> 
> 
> Kelme - wenn er zum Hintern passt



hm...lecker leicht 
aber mit 73 eur fasst schon mehr wert als meine bremsen 
net grad ein schnäpfen


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hm...lecker leicht
> aber mit 73 eur fasst schon mehr wert als meine bremsen
> net grad ein schnäpfen



willst cool sein oder sparen         (Insider)


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> willst cool sein oder sparen         (Insider)



geiz is geil...oder etwa net


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein "günstiger Versuch" für ein stabiles Tourenhardtail, das meine nicht vorhandenen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten ausgleicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...laut Foto und meinem Eindruck - nicht übel, nur glaube ich, dass da eine längere Gabel Dir und deiner Fahrtechnik (wasdusoschreibst)und vor Allem der Rahmengeometrie zupass käme. `sieht ein wenig steil aus, der Lenkwinkel ...

Gruß/A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> geiz is geil...oder etwa net



naja..................


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... nur glaube ich, dass da eine längere Gabel Dir und deiner Fahrtechnik (wasdusoschreibst)und vor Allem der Rahmengeometrie zupass käme. `sieht ein wenig steil aus, der Lenkwinkel ...
> 
> Gruß/A


Ich fang' schon mal mit dem Sparen an.
Ansonsten mal ausprobieren, wie sich das beim Fahren anfühlt.


K.


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich fang' schon mal mit dem Sparen an.
> Ansonsten mal ausprobieren, wie sich das beim Fahren anfühlt.K.



Erzähl doch mal, wie sichs angefühlt hat nach ner Tour - manche mögen steile LWinkel weil es "vital und direkt" um die Kurve geht. (...ein einschlägiges Flachblättchen hätte wie immer geschrieben: ... um die Kurve gezirkelt... meine Formulierung is genauso daneben  - also darf ich mich nicht mehr über DIE aufregen)

Gruß/A - wieder was gelernt


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2006)

Habe meine Rohloff nun ausgebaut und zum Service eingeschickt. Danach steht sie zum Verkauf. Falls also jemand Interesse hat?!

Seit Freitag ziert nun diese Kombi mein Helius...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe meine Rohloff nun ausgebaut und zum Service eingeschickt. Danach steht sie zum Verkauf. Falls also jemand Interesse hat?!
> 
> Seit Freitag ziert nun diese Kombi mein Helius...
> Gruß!
> ...



ui sram


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe meine Rohloff nun ausgebaut und zum Service eingeschickt. Danach steht sie zum Verkauf. Falls also jemand Interesse hat?!
> 
> Seit Freitag ziert nun diese Kombi mein Helius...
> Gruß!
> ...



was hast du gezahlt? braucht man wohl auch die sram trigger? habe mir gestern auch mein schaltwerk in wb zerstört


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2006)

Die Treckerchen-Jungfernfahrt war zunächst nach etwas mehr als zwei Kilometern schon wieder vorbei. Wir sind zwar zügig, aber ohne dass eine schwierige Stelle zu erkennen war, durch eine kleine Senke gefahren. Es gab einen Schlag, der sich anhörte, als ob ein Stein massiv gegen das Unterrohr geknallt wäre. War aber nicht. Ich hatte sofert ein leicht "schwammiges" Sitzgefühl. Die Sichtprüfung ergab:



 

​
Es war die Stütze aus meinem Haufen-Buntmetall, die lautstark und direkt ihr Leben ausgehaucht hat. Der Stützenkopf hielt sich zum Glück auf dem zerfetzten Rohr. Also die Fragmente in den Rucksack gepackt und im Wiegetritt zurück zur heimischen Burg. Was folgt? Anruf beim Händler meines Vertrauens und der Achim (eigentlich war's der Florian) hat mir was Feines (410 mm-Länge) verkauft:



​
Das war der erste vorzeitige Update des Bikes, das ansonsten viel Spaß gemacht hat. Die Gabel geht an sich, aber was haltet ihr von eine PIKE Air U-Turn? Die 110 bis 140 mm würden denke ich gut passen und akzeptabel bergauf fahren.


Kelme - das ist wie Go-Kart-Fahren


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> was hast du gezahlt? braucht man wohl auch die sram trigger? habe mir gestern auch mein schaltwerk in wb zerstört


Mitarbeiter Spezialpreis. Kein Plan ob man unbedingt den SRam Trigger braucht. Ich hatte ja garkeinen und von daher hat sich der X9 halt angeboten.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> braucht man wohl auch die sram trigger? habe mir gestern auch mein schaltwerk in wb zerstört



Nein,es gibt auch Sram Schaltwerke die Shimano kompatibel sind!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein,es gibt auch Sram Schaltwerke die Shimano kompatibel sind!
> Gruß Guru.


Also wenn du mir da mal Schaltwerksmodelle nennen kannst, bin ich auf der Käuferseite. Bitte keine Modelle aus dem Trekkingradbereich oder Senioren-City-Cruiser  . Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass die SRAM-Schaltwerke mit einer 1:1-Übersetzung arbeiten und deshalb von Shimano-Hebeln nicht angesteuert werden können. Auf der anderen Seite bietet SRAM in der Attack-Serie Schalter an, die sich sehr wohl mit Shimano-Schaltwerken verstehen.


Kelme - bin an der Stelle lernfähig. Ehrlich.


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein,es gibt auch Sram Schaltwerke die Shimano kompatibel sind!
> Gruß Guru.





nein das glaub ich nicht tim


ich glaub ja das es auch trigger gibt die schimpanso schalten..... heißen dann attack oder so

@kelme
wenn ne stütze bricht iss das immer voll peinlich. und im wiegetritt nach hause is oberätzend.

eL schon 2 entzweit


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> ... und im wiegetritt nach hause is oberätzend.
> 
> eL schon 2 entzweit


War ja nicht weit und von meinen "Fahren ohne zu Schalten"-Versuchen kenne ich das Gefühl von 2 Kilometer Wiegetritt am Stück  .


Kelme - Treckerchen


----------



## Tobsn (1. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ....durch eine kleine Senke gefahren. Es gab einen Schlag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club der Wuchtbrummen    

Das sieht man mal die Spitzenbelastungen beim Biken. Beim nächsten Mal gibt dann die Bandscheibe nach, AUA.  
Da lob ich mir mein Fully.


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2006)

Du Ketzer! Ich schwebe gerade mal 2,8 Kilo über meinem Minimalgewicht von 75 Kilo. Bei 186 cm Größe finde ich das recht angemessen. Nach dem Spaß, den ich gestern hatte, braucht es ganz andere Argumente, um mir ein Fully schön zu reden.

Btw: Braucht jemand einen SID XC-Dämper (Simpelstes Modell ohne jede Lock-out und Trallala-Funktion)?


Kelme - Überzeugungstäter


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bitte keine Modelle aus dem Trekkingradbereich oder Senioren-City-Cruiser
> 
> 
> Kelme - bin an der Stelle lernfähig. Ehrlich.



Jo, do kenn isch misch aus 
Gruß Guru .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jo, do kenn isch misch aus
> ...


Das hat ja keiner bezweifelt. 
Aber es fehlen noch Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


Kelme - an sich SRAM-Fan


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber es fehlen noch Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!
> 
> 
> Kelme - an sich SRAM-Fan


 
Hi Kelme,
sorry da hab ich wohl schwachsinn geschwafelt,es gibt nur Schalthebel die Kompatibel
mit Shimano sind.
Diese wären:
TRX
Rocket
Attack
mit einem Übersetzungsverhältniss von 2:1(Shimano)
                                                    1:1 (Sram)

So,ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...
> So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
> 
> Gruß Guru.


Mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen  . 
So wird das Treckerchen eben doch weiter XT-invers schalten, bis irgendwelche Komponenten der Schalterei aufgeben. Dann wird umgestellt  .


Kelme - raus auf's Rad


----------



## Deleted 26464 (3. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe meine Rohloff nun ausgebaut und zum Service eingeschickt. Danach steht sie zum Verkauf. Falls also jemand Interesse hat?!
> 
> Seit Freitag ziert nun diese Kombi mein Helius...
> Gruß!
> ...



ja logisch so ein scheiß kannnst dir behalten zum dh fahren, du weist wies gemeint ist.
Na endlich mal was gescheites, gratuliere, und es kam doch pünktlich an


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2006)

waldmeissler schrieb:


> Na endlich mal was gescheites, gratuliere, und es kam doch pünktlich an


Jo und leider wars nicht 5 Tage schön...


----------



## Bumble (3. Oktober 2006)

*Ist noch nicht ganz so wie`s sein soll, hat aber am Samstag schonmal seine Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich bestanden  
Demnächst kommt dann noch ein DT-Swiss Luftdämpfer rein.






Fährt sich extrem nervös und bekommt jetzt nen etwas längeren Vorbau spendiert. Den Maxxis Advantage werd ich auch mal vorne probiern, nachdem mich der Nobby Nic ziemlich Nerven gekostet hat *


----------



## fitze (3. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> * Den Maxxis Advantage werd ich auch mal vorne probiern, nachdem mich der Nobby Nic ziemlich Nerven gekostet hat *



Hi,

was hattest du für Probleme mit dem Reifen? Ich bin von dem hochgelobten Teil nämlich auch sehr enttäuscht! 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Bumble (3. Oktober 2006)

fitze schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was hattest du für Probleme mit dem Reifen? Ich bin von dem hochgelobten Teil nämlich auch sehr enttäuscht!
> 
> ...



*Ich fahre auf dem Freerider das ganze Jahr über den Swampthing und bin mit dem Nobby Nic an Stellen weggerutscht wo ich nie damit gerechnet hätte.
Wenns komplett trocken ist mag der ja noch ganz gut funktionieren, bei feuchtem Boden aber ganz und gar nicht  
Außérdem hab ich den Eindruck dass sich der Reifen durch die extrem dünne Karkasse verwindet und nicht so wirklich dahin rollt wo ich gerne hin möchte  *


----------



## Flugrost (3. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ist noch nicht ganz so wie`s sein soll, hat aber am Samstag schonmal seine Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich bestanden
> Demnächst kommt dann noch ein DT-Swiss Luftdämpfer rein.
> 
> Fährt sich extrem nervös und bekommt jetzt nen etwas längeren Vorbau spendiert. Den Maxxis Advantage werd ich auch mal vorne probiern, nachdem mich der Nobby Nic ziemlich Nerven gekostet hat *



Sag mal Bumble, das Rad (mit dem Sattel) sieht recht "dirtlastig" aus. Geht das denn mit dem Tourenrahmen mit FW150? Und wenns ein Tourer sein soll, wasn mim Cheetah - you see, I`m the opposite of being updated ...

Bumble goes CC?


----------



## fitze (3. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich fahre auf dem Freerider das ganze Jahr über den Swampthing und bin mit dem Nobby Nic an Stellen weggerutscht wo ich nie damit gerechnet hätte.
> Wenns komplett trocken ist mag der ja noch ganz gut funktionieren, bei feuchtem Boden aber ganz und gar nicht
> Außérdem hab ich den Eindruck dass sich der Reifen durch die extrem dünne Karkasse verwindet und nicht so wirklich dahin rollt wo ich gerne hin möchte  *



Ok, also gleiches Ergebnis. Trocken OK, aber bei Nässe absolut unbrauchbar. Auf Steinen und Wurzeln wildes rumgerutsche. Gab schon interessante Erfahrungen auf den Brücken vom Wasserlehrpfad in Edenkoben...Da war der Albert vorher wesentlich besser.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bumble goes CC?



der bumble war so von meinen marathonbildern beeindruckt das er jetzt auch damit anfängt


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> der bumble war so von meinen marathonbildern beeindruckt das er jetzt auch damit anfängt




Nur die Sitzbank und die Wurfanker passen nicht zu einem CC-Rad


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2006)

...die andere Sitzbank (für Uphill) war im Moment der Aufnahme im Rucksack.
Und das Gizzmo ist immer noch kein CC-Bike, sondern "Enduro".


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (4. Oktober 2006)

hey 
wo isn der MAIK (the bike) von dem ich n nachnamen nich weiß (der is ganz komich) er fährt n NICOLAI HELIUS FR in tarnfarbe

maik ich bins thomas


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

t.b.wildsauu schrieb:


> hey
> wo isn der MAIK (the bike) von dem ich n nachnamen nich weiß (der is ganz komich) er fährt n NICOLAI HELIUS FR in tarnfarbe
> 
> maik ich bins thomas



der ist nur Mit-Leser


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub das ist´s       

jetzt brauch ich nur noch mehr Infos dazu


----------



## Tobsn (4. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist´s
> ...


----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag mal Bumble, das Rad (mit dem Sattel) sieht recht "dirtlastig" aus. Geht das denn mit dem Tourenrahmen mit FW150? Und wenns ein Tourer sein soll, wasn mim Cheetah - you see, I`m the opposite of being updated ...
> 
> Bumble goes CC?



*Nix CC   das iss schon ein Enduro mit knapp 15 Kilo  
Die 150mm Federweg merkt man berghoch mit dem Stahldämpfer schon, deshalb soll jetzt ein blockierbarer DT-Swiss rein.

Das mit der nicht versenkbaren Stütze ist aber definitiv ein Problem und wird momentan noch mit ner Doppelausstattung Stütze/Sattel einmal für hoch und einmal für runter gelöst.
Mal schaun obs ne bezahlbare Teleskopstütze gibt, die sich weit genug rausziehn läßt.
Das Cheetah nehm ich immer noch für alles, wollte aber auch was leichteres haben um doch mal mehr wie 1000hm zu schaffen  

@ TH:   schickes Bike   aber du entscheidest dich bestimmt noch fünfmal um bis zum Frühjahr  *


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> @ TH:   schickes Bike   aber du entscheidest dich bestimmt noch fünfmal um bis zum Frühjahr  *



da sind sie wieder meine Problemeeeeeeeeee  ...du hast ja so recht.... ...wollt´s euch aber net vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist´s       ...



Der Hinterbau scheint von dem von Giant sehr ähnlich und der soll sehr gut sein, vorallem wenn man auch hoch radeln will.


----------



## maikthebike (4. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> der ist nur Mit-Leser



man munkelt, er könne sogar schreiben...


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

maikthebike schrieb:


> man munkelt, er könne sogar schreiben...



        
und ich dachte das wäre ein Gerücht


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (5. Oktober 2006)

man kann hier ja nich einfach so schreiben


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (5. Oktober 2006)

da muss man erst reinkommen einfach reinquasseln kommt doof, ich les nemlich eigentlich auch nur


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (5. Oktober 2006)

******* wie löscht man nen beitrag der zu viel is??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (5. Oktober 2006)

?


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2006)

t.b.wildsauu schrieb:


> man kann hier ja nich einfach so schreiben



Wieso,mach isch doch auch 
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Cheetah nehm ich immer noch für alles, wollte aber auch was leichteres haben um doch mal mehr wie 1000hm zu schaffen



He Bumble, was los?   Mehr trainieren....   Wirst ja noch richtig zum Weichei mit dem Enduro 

Grüßle Marc


----------



## Bumble (5. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> He Bumble, was los?   Mehr trainieren....   Wirst ja noch richtig zum Weichei mit dem Enduro
> 
> Grüßle Marc




*okay, der Satz hätte vollendet heissen müssen:

über 1000HM fahren ohne dass mir alles weh tut  geht nämlich schon ist nur extrem anstrengend  *


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...jetzt brauch ich nur noch mehr Infos dazu...



http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=227058


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=227058



jo das kannte ich shcon...aber keine Info´s zu dem Bike


----------



## proclimber (17. Oktober 2006)

hab mit meinem bruder mal ein ordentliches dirt aufgebaut:


----------



## Didgi (17. Oktober 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> hab mit meinem bruder mal ein ordentliches dirt aufgebaut:



Sehr geiles Teil  

Daniel


----------



## proclimber (17. Oktober 2006)

denke


----------



## Didgi (17. Oktober 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> denke



Ja? Was denkste denn?................

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (17. Oktober 2006)

nice1.. sind das die odyssey pedale..?
hab ich auch..


----------



## proclimber (18. Oktober 2006)

leider falsch burnz...cmp weiß


----------



## Kitticat (18. Oktober 2006)

ich hab auch was neues bestellt *freufreufreu* ein SX Trail II -kann leider kein bild reinsetzen-weiss net wie´s geht.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ein SX Trail II


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Oktober 2006)

Kitti..so geht´s...
das is dein bike


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Oktober 2006)

@ Kitti, nettes Bike  wann stellst du dich denn damit mal in der Palz vor? Wahrscheinlich fährst du jedem von uns davon


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ich hab auch was neues bestellt *freufreufreu* ein SX Trail II -kann leider kein bild reinsetzen-weiss net wie´s geht.



Hi Kitti,
des is äfach,du muscht nur(das lesen können )













Gruß Guru.


----------



## han (18. Oktober 2006)

gratulation und nettes bike  

jetzt muss nur noch das Lycrazeug ersetzt werde!! 

Der Strandi hätte vllt bedarf?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Oktober 2006)

passt ihm doch net.   unsere katze ist doch viel zu schlank. Strandi ist doch mehr für so was zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (18. Oktober 2006)

han schrieb:


> gratulation und nettes bike
> 
> jetzt muss nur noch das Lycrazeug ersetzt werde!!
> 
> Der Strandi hätte vllt bedarf?




eingekleidet ist sie ja auch schon.. und davonspringen tut sie dir und manch anderem mittlerweile auch schon...guck ma genau hin


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> eingekleidet ist sie ja auch schon.. und davonspringen tut sie dir und manch anderem mittlerweile auch schon...guck ma genau hin



*Wart ihr schon wieder in Winterberg ?  

Habt sonst nix zu tun, was ?  

Respekt für den Sprung  *


----------



## strandi (18. Oktober 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> passt ihm doch net.   unsere katze ist doch viel zu schlank. Strandi ist doch mehr für so was zu haben
> Anhang anzeigen 118828



als wenn ich net schlank wäre    

@kitti glückwunsch zum bike und zum drop


----------



## Kitticat (18. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> @kitti glückwunsch zum bike und zum drop



danke ausser dem lycra-von dem kann ich mich noch nicht go ganz trennen(man weiss ja nie) hätte ich ein prima rad zu verkaufen, strandi? erst ein jahr alt und immer gut gepflegt 

@guru: des kann ich mer net übersetze kann kan langscheid pfälzisch/hessisch finne-sorry


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> @guru: des kann ich mer net übersetze kann kan langscheid pfälzisch/hessisch finne-sorry



Des kann isch a net  
Gruß Guru.
Super Sprung


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ... erst ein jahr alt und immer gut gepflegt



...`glaub Dir kein Wort! Ansonsten Kompliment fd Sprung, hast viel gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. Oktober 2006)

NEU:


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

Isch hab ma ä Spielzoig fer de Winda g`hohlt 













Gruß Gürü.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Oktober 2006)

Schick! Dieses Giftgrün macht sich gut mit den Dee's...
Wo kammer im Winter dirten?
Ham die Barbaren denn Flutlicht??
Wann kommt ihr Nasen denn jetzt in die Palz???


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> NEU:



sauber...hat mein homie christian auch 
ich seiner grösser (47) sieht das zwar etwas robocopmässig aus aber wat solls


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schick! Dieses Giftgrün macht sich gut mit den Dee's...
> Wo kammer im Winter dirten?
> Ham die Barbaren denn Flutlicht??
> Wann kommt ihr Nasen denn jetzt in die Palz???



Hi Zimbo,
ich find`s auch sehr schick!
Bei den Barbaren bin ich nicht mehr,wir(HD Freerider)werden selbst einen Verein Gründen und dann schau mer mal 
Dieses WE (So)bin ich in Böörfelden,danach ist sicherlich mal Zeit für ne
Falz Tour *freu* 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> sauber...hat mein homie christian auch
> ich seiner grösser (47) sieht das zwar etwas robocopmässig aus aber wat solls


Basst scho... Hab auch 47. Allerdings hat sich da Shimano nicht sonderlich viel Gedanken gemacht. Die Schuhe sind so breit das sie beim Pedalieren immer an der Kurbel schleifen...


----------



## Kitticat (20. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


>



heute ist es angekommen aber ich habs im laden zurück lassen müssen, da ich noch ein paar sachen verändert haben möchte...hat mir fas das herz gebrochen


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

isch hab ma`s nochmol anasta üwerlegt 













Gruß Gürü.


----------



## bikeburnz (20. Oktober 2006)

ich find das Stuff aber schöner.. 
ähh und wieso kannst du dir das einfach so mal anders überlegen  ..


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich find das Stuff aber schöner..
> ähh und wieso kannst du dir das einfach so mal anders überlegen  ..



Hi Mr. Burnz,
das Kona ist wirklich viel schöner, aber auf dem Scott fühle ich mich wohler.
Und warum ich mir das einfach mal so überlegen kann,
schau dir mein Profil an 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted63707 (20. Oktober 2006)

Nee nee nee. Des geht ja mal gar net! Die Jamaica-Padale (wenn überhaupt!!!) dann ans grüne KONA. Was für ne Farbe hatn des SCOTT? Kacksandbraun?
Bitte gleich ganz viel Uffklebba druffbabbe! *würx*
Des KONA mit den zerdellerten DEEMAXX war doch goil!

Bis Sunndach, gell.

Alla dann...


----------



## Kitticat (20. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Mr. Burnz,
> das Kona ist wirklich viel schöner, aber auf dem Scott fühle ich mich wohler.
> Und warum ich mir das einfach mal so überlegen kann,
> schau dir mein Profil an
> Gruß Guru.



 hast du ne sprachtherapie gemacht


----------



## bikeburnz (20. Oktober 2006)

lol


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> hast du ne sprachtherapie gemacht



Ey,wie kummscht de denn uff den Plan  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi Guru,

des Scott iss ah schick, nur die Farb g'fallt mer bei dem Kona besser...
iwwrischens:




(nochträglich, du alder Sack)

Am Sunndach fahremer wahrschoinlich aach noch Beerfelde, wenn's Wedder basst.
Donn trinke mer äh Bierche uff dich!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2006)

Am Wochenende eingebaut und getestet:






...mit 203er Scheiben v+h - aber vor der vierten Abfahrt hab ich die Griffe dann wieder
auf die Motorrad-Variante getauscht, dann hat's erst richtig Spaß gemacht!    
Jetzt hab ich Bremspower satt, kein Fading mehr und die Bremse ist einfach nur sehr gut durchdacht,
auch was die Montage betrifft. 

PS: für Trailstar-Fahrer ist eine 180er Scheibe hinten eher zu empfehlen,
zwischen Scheibe und Rahmen ist nur 1mm Platz...


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> des Scott iss ah schick, nur die Farb g'fallt mer bei dem Kona besser...
> iwwrischens:
> ...



Hi Zimbo,
danke! 
awer de alde Sack nehm isch da persönlüsch 
Achja:"Wedda" werd so g`schriewe 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Bremspower satt, kein Fading mehr und die Bremse ist einfach nur sehr gut durchdacht,
> auch was die Montage betrifft.
> .



die hättest du einfacher und billiger haben können, indem du deine Maguras einfach eingeschickt hättest  
So schlechte LouiseFR wie deine hatte ich wirklich noch nie gesehen.....


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2006)

Die Avid is trotzdem besser, auch wegen der größeren Scheiben.
Außerdem kann ich nicht auf's Biken verzichten, also auch nicht auf Bremsen...
Und 190 Euro für das Komplettpaket ist mehr als fair.  

@Guru:
De alde Sack hoschd jo selwer noigschriwwe, un Wedder schreibt ma in de Palz so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich für nen Hunni bei Ebay geschossen und ist so gut wie Neu  Kommt jetzt ins Gizzmo anstelle des Klapper-Dämpfers   und wird morgen mal probegeritten


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2006)

52mm hub? ... oder gar mehr? - sieht lang aus, das Teil.


----------



## Bumble (23. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 52mm hub? ... oder gar mehr? - sieht lang aus, das Teil.




*190èr Einbaulänge und laut Fox 51mm Hub, was 150mm Federweg ergibt. Hoffentlich packt das die Dämpferpumpe  *


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Oktober 2006)

@guru: auch von mir herzlichen glühstrumpf nachträglich! 
Rock on


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2006)

Dange 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dange
> Gruß Guru.



Du hasch PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. Oktober 2006)

moin gürü
wenn auch leicht verspätet: happy burtzeltach 
gruss vom strandinator


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2006)

Danke,
strandünatör

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## KrossChris (24. Oktober 2006)

upps, wenn des so is, auch vun mir noch alles guuude nachträglisch für de guru


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2006)

Dangggeeee 
ihr soid so lieb zu mir..... alde Sack 

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## Kitticat (6. November 2006)

fotos von meinem neuen kitti-mobile in meiner galerie...leider weiss ich immer nochnicht wie ich es machen muss, dass das foto hier erscheint *schäm*


----------



## eL (6. November 2006)

ja gut ich hätt auch das andere bild nehmen können.... aber auf dem siehste aus wie´n fleischerlehrling mit dem weißen kittel

das hornhautumbra passt schön zu ner zocci allmountain eins aus 2005


----------



## Kitticat (6. November 2006)

ach el, du hättest niemals das andere nehmen können...


----------



## han (6. November 2006)

G***-Bike.....

was wiegt den die Wuchtbrumme? Und Sattel wir noch ausgetauscht..oder?

Endlich kann dein *alter*beim hochfahren mithalten


----------



## Kitticat (6. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> G***-Bike.....
> 
> was wiegt den die Wuchtbrumme? Und Sattel wir noch ausgetauscht..oder?
> 
> Endlich kann dein *alter*beim hochfahren mithalten



naja, so 18 kg...anderer sattel ist bereits bestellt


----------



## fitze (6. November 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> naja, so 18 kg...anderer sattel ist bereits bestellt



Waaas!? Ich fand den Sattel auf der -Bike supergenial! Wäre doch schade drum! Unbequem?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (6. November 2006)

fitze schrieb:


> Waaas!? Ich fand den Sattel auf der -Bike supergenial! Wäre doch schade drum! Unbequem?
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



bequem ist er...aber mir gefällt er nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2006)

Der Mari kann wat über rote Sättel berichten - oder berichten lassen - das Foto erspar ich ihm


----------



## eL (7. November 2006)

doch


----------



## han (7. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Mari kann wat über rote Sättel berichten - oder berichten lassen - das Foto erspar ich ihm



roter Selle Italia Sattel und beige RaceFace Hose ist ein "nogo". Bekommt man ein Pavianars** von


----------



## Kitticat (7. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> roter Selle Italia Sattel und beige RaceFace Hose ist ein "nogo". Bekommt man ein Pavianars** von



wer will denn einen roten Sattel?


----------



## eL (7. November 2006)

paviane


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2006)




----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2006)

...


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

*Hab meine beiden Bikes einheitlich truvativiert:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

Wozu der Spacerturm am Simplon?


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wozu der Spacerturm am Simplon?



*Will die Marzocchi demnächst gegen ne Pike tauschen und die gute alte Z1 nicht unnötig kürzen. *


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Will die Marzocchi demnächst gegen ne Pike tauschen und die gute alte Z1 nicht unnötig kürzen. *



`hab ich mir fast gedacht, mais pourquoi Pike? - weil leicht?


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> `hab ich mir fast gedacht, mais pourquoi Pike? - weil leicht?



*
Naja leichter als die Z1 Light Freeride ist die Pike zwar nicht, soll aber verdammt gut sein das Teil, man hört eigentlich nur positives.  

Und da ich alles gern mal selbst ausprobier dacht ich mir:  Hol dir halt eine  *


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

... irgendwann wirstu in Deinen ganzen Beikbastelkisten ersticken - aufm Grabstein steht dann "Stephen Umbauer" - die Hinterlassenschaft geht hoffentlich gemeinnützig ans PW Forum - das mein ich gaanz uneigennützig


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... irgendwann wirstu in Deinen ganzen Beikbastelkisten ersticken - aufm Grabstein steht dann "Stephen Umbauer" - die Hinterlassenschaft geht hoffentlich gemeinnützig ans PW Forum - das mein ich gaanz uneigennützig



*ach quatsch, alles was ich net mehr brauch wird doch sofort bei Ebay vertickt, so arg viel liegt hier garnet rum  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (19. November 2006)

marc und ich haben unser kleines spielzeug umgebaut und aufgerüstet. 
Gabel: Spinner Cargo 110/150mm FW, Stype auf QR20 Nabe (daran haben wir endlich mal einspeichen geübt) ansonsten sind jetzt holy roller drauf....


----------



## bikeburnz (19. November 2006)

achja ich hab auch was neues bei ebay geschnappt


----------



## proclimber (19. November 2006)

fett!!! super wahl - ich weiß wovon ich rede!


----------



## bikeburnz (19. November 2006)

jo ich war mit meiner alten 888 auch super zufrieden..jetzt darfs halt mal ne rc2x sein mit n paar Knöpfchen dran zum spielen


----------



## Didgi (19. November 2006)

@ Burnz

Schickes Ding, obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich das weiß schon wieder "out" find. Passt auch nicht an jedes bike.

Was haste bezahlt?

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (19. November 2006)

580 Euro..  

und das weiß wird an mein neues Bike sehr gut passen


----------



## Didgi (20. November 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> 580 Euro..
> 
> und das weiß wird an mein neues Bike sehr gut passen



Guter Preis 

Wann bekommste denn dein neues bike, und vorallem, was bekommste denn jetzt? Nen Keiler?

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (20. November 2006)

ja es wird en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vorausichtlich bis ca. dezember..wird natürlich hier gepostet sobald das teil da is


----------



## Didgi (20. November 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ja es wird en
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das will ich doch auch mal hoffen  Welche Farbe bekommts denn? Naturbelassenes dreckiges schwarz-braun?


----------



## bikeburnz (20. November 2006)

so in der Richtung... eine der genannten Farben ist mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (23. November 2006)

so..noch was neues...


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2006)

*Ich hol mal den Fred wieder nach vorne  

Und jetzt alle schön die Weihnachtsgeschenke posten, bitte  

Die FiveTen Impact hab ich mir selbst geschenkt und die alten 661 Dually endlich in Rente geschickt:*


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Dezember 2006)

den hab ich auch schon mal gesehen.. wusste nur nit ob der so griffig ist auf flats..? wobei sam hill oder so fährt den ja auch.. 

aber schön isser..


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> wusste nur nit ob der so griffig ist auf flats..?
> ..



*War ein Tipp von der Fahrradkiste hier in NBG und die hatten Recht: Der Schuh klebt regelrecht am Pedal  *


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Dezember 2006)

jo ist ja n Kletterschuh eigentlich... hab s mal in irgendeinem Heft gelesen.. und vor kurzem bei HIbike gesehn ..  Preislich geht er ja gerade so noch..


----------



## Basilisk (26. Dezember 2006)

Also mein Schuh klebt auch am Pedal.

Was Cleats so alles möglich machen


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> jo ist ja n Kletterschuh eigentlich...


Kletterschuh? MMhh.. die kenne ich aber anders...


----------



## proclimber (26. Dezember 2006)

de burnz wollte damit sagen, dass 5.10 eigentlich ein hersteller für kletterschuhe ist.


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Dezember 2006)

word up!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (7. Januar 2007)

bei mir gibts was neues zu sehen


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Januar 2007)

sehr schick, der erste keiler der mir von der optik gefällt


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> bei mir gibts was neues zu sehen



*Iss echt super schön geworden dein Keiler, Respekt    und der Sattel kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor  *


----------



## bikeburnz (7. Januar 2007)

ja ja    der sattel von Kitti


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Das Ding hat ja einen Knick im Unterrohr wie Gurus Nicolai nach nem Baumstumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2007)

Lass die Schwinge noch weiß pulvern ...


----------



## proclimber (8. Januar 2007)

Burnz, Kompliment!! Schönes Spielgerät!!


----------



## Didgi (8. Januar 2007)

Auch mal was neues........


----------



## one track mind (8. Januar 2007)

hübsche schleuder burnz, noch braune griffe dran, dann isses perfekt vom styling her. wie fährt sichs denn?


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2007)

@Didgi

Am rechten Taurohr ist der rote Verstellknopf für die Zugstufe (oder Druckstufe... kA). Diese einstellen und abmontieren, sonst geht der die flöten wie schon einigen hier...

Gabel ist top, hab die auch, nur mit ETA


----------



## Didgi (8. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> @Didgi
> 
> Am rechten Taurohr ist der rote Verstellknopf für die Zugstufe (oder Druckstufe... kA). Diese einstellen und abmontieren, sonst geht der die flöten wie schon einigen hier...
> 
> Gabel ist top, hab die auch, nur mit ETA



Das klingt ja interessant, und warum mus ich das machen? Der rote Verstellknopf bleibt doch normalerweise dran oder?

Daniel


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> @Didgi
> 
> Am rechten Taurohr ist der rote Verstellknopf für die Zugstufe (oder Druckstufe... kA). Diese einstellen und abmontieren, sonst geht der die flöten wie schon einigen hier...



*Zugstufe würd ich mal behaupten !!!

Druckstufe wird oben eingestellt !

@ Didgi: Ich vermute mal weil bei italienischen Mädels öfter mal ne Schraube locker ist *


----------



## one track mind (8. Januar 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Das klingt ja interessant, und warum mus ich das machen? Der rote Verstellknopf bleibt doch normalerweise dran oder?
> 
> Daniel



weil die es bei marzocchi net hinkriegen, knöppe zu machen, die net abfallen. ausserdem guckt das gute stück auch ziemlich weit unten raus und wenn du da gegenknallst wirds hässlich.


----------



## bikeburnz (8. Januar 2007)

@Patrik: bin noch nit damit gefahren..ausser übern hof.. muss noch bissi warten..


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> @Patrik: bin noch nit damit gefahren..ausser übern hof.. muss noch bissi warten..



*Du hast doch ne Menge Garagen zum runterdroppen vorm Haus, oder ?? Jetzt stell dich net so an    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (8. Januar 2007)

:d


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> :d



*Mit was für nem Lenkwinkel issen die Kiste angegeben ??? Nur mal so Interesse halber 

Bin ja schon weng an dem Pudel interessiert, auch wenn ich mir den momentan nicht leisten kann und der leicht altersschwache Gepard immer noch tapfer durchhält   *


----------



## bikeburnz (8. Januar 2007)

guckst du 

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/wildsau_WS0815-DH.htm

du kannst die Geometrie verändern und somit die tretlagerhöhe variieren, somit auch den Lenkwinkel... 

jo der Pudel wär schon was feines für dich..


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> @Didgi
> 
> Am rechten Taurohr ist der rote Verstellknopf für die Zugstufe (oder Druckstufe... kA). Diese einstellen und abmontieren, sonst geht der die flöten wie schon einigen hier...
> 
> Gabel ist top, hab die auch, nur mit ETA



Lustigerweise ging mir des Verschraubte teil Flöten 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ja ja    der sattel von Kitti


Mist, den wollte ich haben!  War mit meiner Anfrage wohl leider zu spät...


----------



## one track mind (9. Januar 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mist, den wollte ich haben!  War mit meiner Anfrage wohl leider zu spät...



ich war gestern bei nem specialized händler und hab gefragt, obs die sättel einzeln gibt. scheinbar war ich nicht der erste denn er versucht welche zu bekommen. aber an sich sind das OEM teile, deshalb kann er nicht sagen ob er sie kriegt...


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Januar 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mist, den wollte ich haben!  War mit meiner Anfrage wohl leider zu spät...




tja da hätt auch das früheste Anfragen  nix genützt


----------



## Kitticat (9. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> tja da hätt auch das früheste Anfragen  nix genützt



nö, nix!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich war gestern bei nem specialized händler und hab gefragt, obs die sättel einzeln gibt. scheinbar war ich nicht der erste denn er versucht welche zu bekommen. aber an sich sind das OEM teile, deshalb kann er nicht sagen ob er sie kriegt...


Also der Händler meines Vertrauens ist auch Speci Dealer und der hat gemeint, dass man die nicht einzeln bekommen kann.  Auch ich war bei ihm nicht der erste, der nachgefragt hat...! Solltest du doch Erfolg haben, bitte ich um Meldung 




bikeburnz schrieb:


> tja da hätt auch das früheste Anfragen  nix genützt





Kitticat schrieb:


> nö, nix!


Tja, Pech meinerseits  Werd ich mich wohl nach was anderem umkucken müssen, da sich mein jetztiger Sattel langsam auflöst... *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (10. Januar 2007)

ich hätte noch die griffe....


----------



## one track mind (10. Januar 2007)

kitti, du hast halt keinen geschmack, sonst würdest du den kram behalten .


----------



## Kitticat (10. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> kitti, du hast halt keinen geschmack, sonst würdest du den kram behalten .



...das erklärt warum ich so gerne mit euch radfahre...lol


----------



## one track mind (10. Januar 2007)

@kitty: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZYEHPEDVU0


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> @kitty: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZYEHPEDVU0



*abschuss*


----------



## Didgi (12. Januar 2007)

Momentaner Stand:









Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine "neuen" Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (12. Januar 2007)

kumpel von mir fährt das gleiche mit der gleichen Gabel  und ist zufrieden..


----------



## Didgi (12. Januar 2007)

Ich denk ich werds auch sein 

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Januar 2007)

@Didgi: Hättest ruhig mal die dreckige Wäsche im Hintergrund fürs Bild wegräumen können...


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich war gestern bei nem specialized händler und hab gefragt, obs die sättel einzeln gibt. scheinbar war ich nicht der erste denn er versucht welche zu bekommen. aber an sich sind das OEM teile, deshalb kann er nicht sagen ob er sie kriegt...


Als ich noch nen Spec hatte hab ich ne OEM Teil bekommen. War nen güldener Lenker...
Habs beim Händler in Frankental bekommen,... fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein wie der heißt...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## proclimber (19. Januar 2007)

Gruber


----------



## strandi (19. Januar 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Als ich noch nen Spec hatte hab ich ne OEM Teil bekommen. War nen güldener Lenker...
> Habs beim Händler in Frankental bekommen,... fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein wie der heißt...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



das ding wollte ja auch ausser dir keiner haben *duck&wech*


----------



## proclimber (20. Januar 2007)

So, da der Winter einfach net kommen will abers wetter trotzdem bes*** is hab ich mal paar schnäppchen gesucht und gefunden.
Wenn ichs mal schaffe mir buchsen drehen zu lassen kann ich meinen DHX 5.0 endlich einbauen. Der dürfte dann mal richtig funktionieren und nicht nur hin und herschingen wie der 4-wege schwinger 

Die Hope Mono 6ti hab ich zum absoluten unvorstellbar günstigen preis mit nem berg an zubehör bekommen....und desshalb meinem bruder die M4 fürs Bullit gegeben. der is ganz glücklich damit.

der orangene streifen bleibt jetzt noch ne weile am VR, da der noch´n bissl profil hat...aber sobald des weg is wirds wieder schwarz an der front  

Die Saintkurbel hat endlich die NOPE verdrängt.

Klich mick:


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2007)

Hey Frank,

schickes bike. Viele nette Top-Parts, nur mit dem Rahmen kann ich mich irgendwie net so anfreunden. Den find ich nicht so hübsch, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache  

Aber generell, sehr geil dein bike  

Daniel


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Januar 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> schickes bike. Viele nette Top-Parts, nur mit dem Rahmen kann ich mich irgendwie net so anfreunden. Den find ich nicht so hübsch, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache


Ist ja auch nicht zum angucken gedacht... Rocken muss dat... 
Ne Saintkurbel ist aber schon was feines! 

@Frank: Bei den Buchsen kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen... Schreib mir einfach mal was du da genau brauchst und ich kann dann mal bei nem Kollegen in Frankental anfragen ob der dir nicht in der Mittagspause sowas zammespanen kann. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## proclimber (20. Januar 2007)

wie de nico schon sagt, der rahmen wird net ausgestellt, sondern wird artgerecht gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2007)

Hey,

also das sollte jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff werden


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Januar 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also das sollte jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff werden


Hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden... Me ist doch a Dummbabbler...


----------



## Köchert-Biker (21. Januar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> So, da der Winter einfach net kommen will abers wetter trotzdem bes*** is hab ich mal paar schnäppchen gesucht und gefunden.
> Wenn ichs mal schaffe mir buchsen drehen zu lassen kann ich meinen DHX 5.0 endlich einbauen. Der dürfte dann mal richtig funktionieren und nicht nur hin und herschingen wie der 4-wege schwinger
> 
> Die Hope Mono 6ti hab ich zum absoluten unvorstellbar günstigen preis mit nem berg an zubehör bekommen....und desshalb meinem bruder die M4 fürs Bullit gegeben. der is ganz glücklich damit.
> ...



Sieht fast perfekt aus, nur noch der DHX und dann is es wirklich perfekt !

Werd mal mein Update vom Coilair reinmachen, die Tage. Muss nur noch die Bremse komplett schleifrei bekommen und mir nen neues Schalltwerk zulegen. 

cya
Julian


----------



## proclimber (21. Januar 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also das sollte jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff werden



kam auch net so bei mir an


----------



## Didgi (21. Januar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> kam auch net so bei mir an



Gut


----------



## balrog (22. Januar 2007)

hab' auch mal wieder ein neues projekt:






mal gespannt was mit der zeit daraus wird 

ich halt euch auf dem laufenden...

cu, balrog


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Januar 2007)

Der Rahmen ist Sahne...


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Januar 2007)

nice one


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> hab' auch mal wieder ein neues projekt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sehr schöner Rahmen   

Bin eventuell in den Faschingsferien in der Pfalz, wär mal wieder Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour.  
Grüßchen Bumble*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (23. Januar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Sehr schöner Rahmen
> 
> Bin eventuell in den Faschingsferien in der Pfalz, wär mal wieder Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour.
> Grüßchen Bumble*



joo, hast recht, war schon lang nimmer in der palz  geb bei gelegenheit mal termine durch oder mach nen thread auf, dann kann ich frühzeitig bei frau und kindern ausgang beantragen 

bis denne, balrog


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Januar 2007)

hab auch mal was neues für mein enduro  ...


----------



## strandi (24. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> hab auch mal was neues für mein enduro  ...



habsch auch am wölfchen


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Januar 2007)

und mal was neues für n Kopf .. 

es ist der bronze helm ..


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> und mal was neues für n Kopf ..
> 
> es ist der bronze helm ..


Geiles Teil!  Habe mich letztens bei meinem Dealer in die schwarz-braune Carbon-Version verliebt 






Nur leider ist der etwas teuer  und eigentlich brauch ich sowas garnicht *einred*


----------



## han (24. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> und mal was neues für n Kopf ..
> 
> es ist der bronze helm ..



den habe jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. Januar 2007)

die carbon helme sehen noch besser aus als die normalen, wobei die auch schon geil sind. Aber die carbon Helme sind viel zu teuer... wenn ich mal stürze und das Teil geht kaputt , muss ich  
Kiiti hat ihren schon in der Mitte zerbrochen bei nem Sturz ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Kiiti hat ihren schon in der Mitte zerbrochen bei nem Sturz ...


 übel!!

btw: bist du mit dem Sattel zufrieden?  Bisher kann ihn zwar selbst mein Specialized Dealer nicht einzeln bekommen, aber vielleicht geht da noch was...


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Januar 2007)

konnte leider bisher noch nit mit meinem Keiler fahen. Hoffe aber am WE mal. Aber von der Optik her bin ich immer noch zufrieden


----------



## han (25. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Kiiti hat ihren schon in der Mitte zerbrochen bei nem Sturz ...



was aber immer noch billiger ist als ein gebrochener Kiefer


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> konnte leider bisher noch nit mit meinem Keiler fahen. Hoffe aber am WE mal. Aber von der Optik her bin ich immer noch zufrieden


WAS?? Du benutzt das Teil nichtmal und deshalb hab ich den nicht gekriegt? Das ist ja echt unverschämt 






han schrieb:


> was aber immer noch billiger ist als ein gebrochener Kiefer


Allerdings! Ich hab letztes Jahr auch bei nem verhauenen Mini-Drop (bin nicht sooo der Hüpfer) mit der Visage gebremst, war zum Glück Waldboden, aber der Kiefer tat trotzdem ordentlich weh.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (25. Januar 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!  Habe mich letztens bei meinem Dealer in die schwarz-braune Carbon-Version verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich auch, hab das Ding aufgestezt und prompt ist die Schnalle zum Zumachen  kaputt gegangen. 

Die hat wirklich nen sehr zerbrechlichen Eindruck gemacht! 

cya
Julian


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2007)

*Passt ganz gut zum Titel des Threads denk ich mal  







Demnächst dann Bilder mit neuer Lackierung  

...und die rostigen Nadellager werden auch getauscht *


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Januar 2007)

vom Herrlinger?  hast du dich mit falschem namen gemeldet 

was für n lack gibts denn?


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> vom Herrlinger?



*Um Himmel Willen, nee    Die Lager gibts doch im gut sortierten Handel zu kaufen  *


bikeburnz schrieb:


> was für n lack gibts denn?



*Wird noch nicht verraten, aber was ganz ganz anderes und weg von der  Cheetah Optik  *


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Januar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wird noch nicht verraten, aber was ganz ganz anderes und weg von der  Cheetah Optik  *



warum wusste ich schon vorher, das du es nicht sagst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2007)

Passt zwar nicht zur Sportart, aber zur Jahreszeit...


----------



## strandi (29. Januar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Um Himmel Willen, nee    Die Lager gibts doch im gut sortierten Handel zu kaufen  *
> [/FONT][/B]



damit verlierst du aber garantieansprüche wenn die lager nicht vom meister freigegeben sind 

@burnz


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> damit verlierst du aber garantieansprüche wenn die lager nicht vom meister freigegeben sind



*So ein Mist, da hab ich jetzt garnicht dran gedacht     *


----------



## eL (29. Januar 2007)

dafür hat er jetzt die chance mal lager einzubauen die auch was halten.


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> dafür hat er jetzt die chance mal lager einzubauen die auch was halten.



*Dafür muss ich die Alten erst mal rausbekommen  

Bisher leider ohne Erfolg, da hilft wohl nur rohe Gewalt *


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Januar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *...da hilft wohl nur rohe Gewalt *


Ajo! Ist doch ingepresst... Junge... hau drauf...


----------



## eL (29. Januar 2007)

versuch doch mal deine alubude auf dem heimischen herd spannungsarm zugglühen ;-) 

wenn damit fertisch bist fallen die lager von allein raus.

"S" rahmen könnten sogar in den backofen passen 

p.s. die topplappen nich vergessen


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2007)

so, kann auch mal was zu dem thread beitragen


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> so, kann auch mal was zu dem thread beitragen



ui lecker 
hab gehört grüne bikes sind der neueste trend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2007)

mist und ich dachte ich bin dem trend voraus


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mist und ich dachte ich bin dem trend voraus



Mit dem perfekten Grün allemal


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2007)

@Speedbullit,
goil aber die Wertkstatt sollte man mal wieder aufräumen  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Februar 2007)

@Speedbullit:
Schönes Bike - und das arme Bullit wird verkauft, oder kommt's an die Wand?

@"Alter Sack":
Als ich da war, sah die Werkstatt genau so aus - muss also der Normalzustand sein...


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Speedbullit,
> goil aber die Wertkstatt sollte man mal wieder aufräumen
> 
> Gruß Guru.




wo gehobelt wird da fallen späne und wo gut gehobelt wird fallen viele späne.

zimbo, das bullit wird jetzt zum tourer umgebaut, habe keine lust mehr mit einem sack zement durch die pfalz zu radeln


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2007)

Die Farbe ist fett... Und der Hinterbau ist sowieso a Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> so, kann auch mal was zu dem thread beitragen



*sehr geil  

Für meinen Geschmack eh das "Allroundbike" schlechthin  


Dass du mal dem Bullit untreu wirst hätte ich nicht gedacht  

Viel spaß mit dem neuen Radl, werds ja im Sommer in Winterberg bestimmt mal bewundern können.

P.S. Was kommt denn da fürn Dämpfer rein ? Also Einbaulänge mein ich: 222mm ?*


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Februar 2007)

ich finds auch geil... bin mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht..


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *sehr geil
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack eh das "Allroundbike" schlechthin
> 
> ...



ja ist ein 222 mm dämpfer, und dem bullit werd ich ja nicht untreu.


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> aber die Wertkstatt sollte man mal wieder aufräumen
> 
> Gruß Guru.



dann seh mol zu, dass des erledischt is, wenn isch nägschd woch kumm


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2007)

alla  bis denne


----------



## balrog (3. Februar 2007)

so, die gabel für mein flow ist dann auch gestern eingetrudelt  :






@ Speedbullit: sehr schönes teil! mit dem rahmen liebäugle ich auch schon eine weile..... aber der preis 

cu, balrog


----------



## Didgi (3. Februar 2007)

Auch mal was "neues", sind gebraucht aber in super Zustand.


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2007)

auch mal wieder was neues bestellt


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> auch mal wieder was neues bestellt




*Wieso was NEUES ?  

Das ist doch schon seit über nem Jahr dein Hauptnahrungsmittel  *


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wieso was NEUES ?
> 
> Das ist doch schon seit über nem Jahr dein Hauptnahrungsmittel  *



naja, ne neue lieferung meinte ich damit 
ausserdem hatte ich schon lange keins mehr bestellt...find 59 euronen für 1kg nämlich nach wie vor hammer teuer...aber meine kondition lässt nach und der bauch nimmt zu...da muss ich wieder auf altbewährtes zurückgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ...aber meine kondition lässt nach und der bauch nimmt zu...da muss ich wieder auf altbewährtes zurückgreifen



Eben, nix futtern, Kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln ... faules Stück   .


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2007)

hab grad was schönes entdeckt  




http://www.copenhagenbikeshop.dk/1-product-82-Scott Speedster S 40.html

ist das für 900 euronen ein gutes angebot 
überlege mein bmx und mein wölfchen zu verkaufen...da wäre das ja ein passender ersatz


----------



## proclimber (5. Februar 2007)

900â¬ find ich fÃ¼r die Ausstattung Ã¼bertrieben. 
FÃ¼r 999â¬ bekommst du schon einen Alurahmen mit Carbonhinterbau und
Camapagnolo Veloce 10fach mit Kurbelsatz Truvativ Gigapipe GPX...und natÃ¼rlich Carbongabel mit Aluschaft.





fÃ¼r 799 gibts den selben Rahmen in Silber-Grau mit 105er Teilen und gleicher Kurbel....


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> 900 find ich für die Ausstattung übertrieben.
> Für 999 bekommst du schon einen Alurahmen mit Carbonhinterbau und
> Camapagnolo Veloce 10fach mit Kurbelsatz Truvativ Gigapipe GPX...und natürlich Carbongabel mit Aluschaft.
> 
> ...



hm, 105er is ja auch net übel, oder? 
und decathlon is ja eh mein special favourite  
könntest du da was wegen versand regeln?


----------



## proclimber (5. Februar 2007)

ich fahr selbst schon ewig komplett 105er und bin zuper zufrieden damit.
der store verschickt nix..aber ich also ist das schonmal kein problem 
was für ne größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> ich fahr selbst schon ewig komplett 105er und bin zuper zufrieden damit.
> der store verschickt nix..aber ich also ist das schonmal kein problem
> was für ne größe brauchst du denn?



tja das ist so ne frage...momentan muss ich erstmal meine kohlen büschen zusammenhalten...wenn ich das bmx und dat wölfchen für nen guten preis verkauft hab komm ich mal bei euch im laden rum und schau mir das mal an 
muss ja eh irgendwann wieder proteinriegel bei euch kaufen


----------



## proclimber (5. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> muss ja eh irgendwann wieder proteinriegel bei euch kaufen


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Februar 2007)

ohh strandi


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ohh strandi



wat denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. Februar 2007)

erst lycra und jetzt rennräder.


die welt ist wirklich schlecht zu dir.


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Februar 2007)

das meinte ich.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hab grad was schönes entdeckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Würdet ihr bitte nicht son schwuchteliges Zeugs in meinen schönen Fred reinstellen ?  *


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Würdet ihr bitte nicht son schwuchteliges Zeugs in meinen schönen Fred reinstellen ?  *



ich stimme zu das son rad hier nix zu suchen hat.....aber gut sieht das rad trotzdem aus......  *sich unbeliebt macht*

grtz


----------



## proclimber (6. Februar 2007)

Mit welcher Begründung sucht hier bitte so ein Rad nix?? 
Wenn wir so anfangen müssen auch die Ski und sonstiges Zeug, das nix mitm Rad zu tun hat, weg hier...
und mal ehrlich...."hauptsach was geschrieben" is doch in den meisten Themen dieses Lokalforums die Philosophie..und die Überlebenskraft...


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> ...."hauptsach was geschrieben" is doch in den meisten Themen dieses Lokalforums die Philosophie..und die Überlebenskraft...



na un  wenns so is, jeder mensch muss mal im mittelpunkt stehen....da isses egal wie  

ontopic: hab mir mal energie riegel geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ontopic: hab mir mal energie riegel geholt



aber hoffentlich die mit viel protein vom decathlon  
hab heute mein paket mit dem beef jerky gekriegt


----------



## one track mind (6. Februar 2007)

zu dumm, der sack reis, den ich in china bestellt hab ist umgefallen...


----------



## proclimber (6. Februar 2007)

seht ihr


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich die mit viel protein vom decathlon
> hab heute mein paket mit dem beef jerky gekriegt



*nick*  was anderes kommt bei mir nich ins haus rein  
aber schmecken tun se alle nicht


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> seht ihr



was meinst du denn  
ich seh nix auser einen bildschrim


----------



## strandi (6. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> aber schmecken tun se alle nicht



banause...könnte mich den ganzen tag davon ernähren


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2007)

*Falls es einige nicht kapiert haben:
Mein Kommentar bezüglich des Renners sollte ein Scherz sein, natürlich darf hier jeder posten was auch immer er will, von mir aus sogar seine neue Unterwäsche wenns denn was besonders Tolles ist  *


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *von mir aus sogar seine neue Unterwäsche wenns denn was besonders Tolles ist  *




hmmm.....hab in letzter zeit eigentl. keine neue shorts gekauft  .....naja wenns dich so interessiert, ich werd dich anrufen wenn ich was neues gekauft hab  

edit:
achja, fals du mich meinst mit dem "nicht kapieren" habs schon kapiert, nur du mich nicht.......aber nur wenn du mich meinst...naja bin grad müde ihr müsst mich net verstehn  

grtz, Basti


----------



## proclimber (6. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Falls es einige nicht kapiert haben:
> Mein Kommentar bezüglich des Renners sollte ein Scherz sein, natürlich darf hier jeder posten was auch immer er will, von mir aus sogar seine neue Unterwäsche wenns denn was besonders Tolles ist  *



habs schon als scherz aufgenommen...falls du mich damit ansprichst. hab heut morgen nur ne komische formulierung gehabt....war noch net ganz so fit...  aber jetzt


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> ...falls du mich damit ansprichst. hab heut morgen nur ne komische formulierung gehabt....



*Nöö, war eher so allgemein gehalten, aber bist ja net der Einzige, der sich angesprochen fühlt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (6. Februar 2007)

emmmkkääääiiiii


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

moinchen!
bin grad dabei mich nach nem "fahrradtransportkoffer" umzuschauen da ich dieses jahr wohl desöfteren mit bike im gepäck fliegen werde.
kennt sich da jemand aus? 
find die teile doch recht teuer...
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/45cee3bd0081510b2719c240efa206ed/Product/View/126851


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Februar 2007)

ich werd dieses Jahr einen aus nem Karton basteln, wenn ich nach Whistler fliege. 
Bikekarton mit spanplatten verkleiden, unten rollen anschrauben und fertig. günstig und hält.


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich werd dieses Jahr einen aus nem Karton basteln, wenn ich nach Whistler fliege.
> Bikekarton mit spanplatten verkleiden, unten rollen anschrauben und fertig. günstig und hält.



hm hört sich auch gut an...na mal schauen...


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

will grad mein wölfchen verkaufen...was kann ich dafür noch in etwa verlangen?  670 eur hab ich geboten gekriegt...
http://www.ditrix.de/wolf/steppenwolf.html


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Februar 2007)

puh! keine ahnung.. aber stell doch mal hier im Bikemarkt rein und bei uns(Soulrider) im Marktplatz..


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> puh! keine ahnung.. aber stell doch mal hier im Bikemarkt rein und bei uns(Soulrider) im Marktplatz..



wollte es eigentlich net verschicken...is mir zu umständlich


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> will grad mein wölfchen verkaufen...was kann ich dafür noch in etwa verlangen?  670 eur hab ich geboten gekriegt...
> http://www.ditrix.de/wolf/steppenwolf.html



*Na dann weg damit, iss doch ein super Preis für die Kiste  

Bei Ebay bekommste auf keinen Fall mehr und im Bikemarkt denk ich auch net.*


----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2007)

670 denk ich auch dass das gut ist!!! In Worms steht eins, das eigentlich neu ist (also nur 1-2 mal gefahren) und das wird glaub ich für 450 verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (11. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich werd dieses Jahr einen aus nem Karton basteln, wenn ich nach Whistler fliege.
> Bikekarton mit spanplatten verkleiden, unten rollen anschrauben und fertig. günstig und hält.



Das würde ich nicht mehr machen. Wir waren mit einer solchen Konstruktion (Karton mit Spanplatte und Rollen dran) in Sizilien und wenn man sieht, was die Jungs mit den Kartons machen wird einem Angst und Bange. Die werden grad so um und rumgeschmissen. Bei meinem Kumpel war der Hinterbau defekt. Bei mir der (sehr gut gepolsterte) Helm. OK,OK ich weiß das das eh recht dümmlich war den mit in den Karton zu packen. Zum Glück beides auf dem Rückweg passiert.
Ausserdem muss man mit dem ganzen Holz dann auch aufs Gewicht aufpassen. Ich glaub 30kg waren die Grenze wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Also ich würde mittlerweile eher das Geld für was richtiges ausgeben. Allerdings ist bei den kleinen Teilen, wie dem von BOC oft das Problem, das da etwas gröbere Bikes dann evtl. nicht rein passen.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## one track mind (11. Februar 2007)

So, hier mal ein Foto von meiner neuen Schleuder:


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2007)

@one track mind,
sehr schönes Rad  
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## one track mind (11. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @one track mind,
> sehr schönes Rad
> Gruß Gürü.




ist ja auch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen teil von sachkundiger hand zusammen geschraubt  . soll ich noch ein foto einstellen, auf dem man den zweirad eder aufkleber sieht?


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> ist ja auch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen teil von sachkundiger hand zusammen geschraubt  . soll ich noch ein foto einstellen, auf dem man den zweirad eder aufkleber sieht?



moderne bikes bauen sich doch von alleine auf...guckst du 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ihqa4zHCyg


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> ist ja auch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen teil von sachkundiger hand zusammen geschraubt  . soll ich noch ein foto einstellen, auf dem man den zweirad eder aufkleber sieht?



ne lass ma,......ich hasse Schleichwerbung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2007)

Hier schleichts gewaltig!  

Patrik, `will den Hobel mal live sehn - wann?


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hier schleichts gewaltig!
> 
> Patrik, `will den Hobel mal live sehn - wann?



*Nächsten Sonntag bei der Odenwaldrunde, hau rein und fahr mit  *


----------



## one track mind (12. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Nächsten Sonntag bei der Odenwaldrunde, hau rein und fahr mit  *



genau! die tour ist echt der hammer, darf man keinesfalls verpassen.


----------



## one track mind (12. Februar 2007)

Fatima schrieb:


> www.nicolai-ufo-ds.de.tp das geilste bike der welt das muss du mal gesehen haben



was soll denn der mist???
mir 730 klauen???    gucksdu das bild ein paar posts weiter oben, das kannste mir vielleicht klauen, aber keine 730.


----------



## Flugrost (12. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Nächsten Sonntag bei der Odenwaldrunde, hau rein und fahr mit  *



So klingt gut


----------



## Didgi (13. Februar 2007)

Hab endlich mal meine alten Naben reaktiviert:

DT Hügi FR vorne und hinten:




Hier verbaut:


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So klingt gut



find ich auch.. ich denk Kitti und ich kommen dann auch mal


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> find ich auch.. ich denk Kitti und ich kommen dann auch mal



Uuups, da is wer mit Humor!


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

um nochmal auf den ursprünglichen Sinn des Freds zu kommen... es gab neue sachen... 







und 1 Satz Minion DH Super Tacky






und


----------



## balrog (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ...und




chic!! preis?? verarbeitung ok?? denkst du die taugen was??

cu, balrog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

bei 20 euro wird sich das rausstellen.. mal testen... aber schlechter als 661 für 50 euro können sie nich sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> chic!! preis?? verarbeitung ok?? denkst du die taugen was??


Die Teile sind klasse! Meine Freundin hat die seit einigen Monaten und ist total begeistert. Tragekomfort und Quatitätseindruck sind absolut erstklassig!


----------



## bikeburnz (19. Februar 2007)

also ich hab sie heut bekommen. erster eindruck ist sehr gut. sehen super aus, fühlt sich gut an, passt sogar 1 a..  Im Härtetest wird sich zeigen was sie aushalten..


----------



## Bastiaan (19. Februar 2007)

juten tach

dann poste ich hier mal mein neues bike rein. meisten habens zwar schon gesehn aber egal:







grtz


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

habsch mir bestellt...damit ich öfters mal mein bike in die pfalz mitnehmen kann 




um allen spekulationen vorzubeugen: nur den koffer, net den inhalt 

edith: hier bestellt: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/bbshop/index.php?cPath=32
der shop macht n guten eindruck, sehr netter kontakt


----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> habsch mir bestellt...damit ich öfters mal mein bike in die pfalz mitnehmen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Denkste echt dass der Gepard da reinpasst ?

Kannst du die Laufräder an dem Ständerdingens überhaupt befestigen ? Hast ja vorne und hinten Steckachse !*


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Denkste echt dass der Gepard da reinpasst ?
> 
> Kannst du die Laufräder an dem Ständerdingens überhaupt befestigen ? Hast ja vorne und hinten Steckachse !*



müsste reinpassen...hab den geparden mal vermessen...ausserdem gibbet keinen grösseren bikekoffer 
das gestell ist in der tat wohl nicht mit dem geparden kompatibel...macht aber nix, dann kommt der ohne gestell da rein


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2007)

he strandi.... sehr schönes täschchen ;-) ich meint ich hätt da irgenwo außen das kleine wörtchen "prada" lesen können.


Mal was annerscht 
Wenn ihr euch Morgen unbedingt ein paar bärentatzen kaufen müsstet! welche würdet ihr nehmen? geld spielt natürlich auch ne rolle ;-) zwischen 50-80 euros würd ich ma lockermachen dafür.

eL


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> he strandi.... sehr schönes täschchen ;-) ich meint ich hätt da irgenwo außen das kleine wörtchen "prada" lesen können.
> 
> 
> Mal was annerscht
> ...



hehe endlich mal genug platz für mein schminkzeug  und mit prada könntest du fast recht haben 

pedalen: http://www.actionsports.de/Pedalen/DMR-Pedale-Plattform-V8::8327.html
habsch an meinem wölfchen...die ham schon ordentlich was abgekriegt und halten immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. Februar 2007)

Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder! Wow! Zuviel radioaktive Strahlung von Plaste & Elaste?


----------



## proclimber (22. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> he strandi.... sehr schönes täschchen ;-) ich meint ich hätt da irgenwo außen das kleine wörtchen "prada" lesen können.
> 
> 
> Mal was annerscht
> ...



Für 35 bekommst du die Rockrider FR Bärentatzen bei Decathlon. Sind 1:1 die Cannondale...nur dass die halt 65 kosten. Ich fahr die und bin super zufrieden damit. Haben richtig viel Biss!


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2007)

okok nur das ich die nächsten 2-3 trilliarden jahre nich bein decathlon komm ;-(

aus geheimer quelle erfahre ich grad das die mx30 von shimpanso echt griffig sein sollen. die bekomm ich im bike-box umme ecke fürn 50er

ick glob die nehm ick

eL


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2007)

Da ihr dieses Thema grad auf dem Tisch habt... kann mir jemand gute Bärentatzen (also keine Plattformpedale mit Schraub-Pins! sondern z. B. sowas) empfehlen? Am besten etwas griffiger und größer als Standard. Hab momentan so lumpige Standard-Pedale an meinem Spass-Hardtail, mit denen komme ich zwar besser zurecht als mit den besagten Pin-Dingern, aber da fehlt einfach etwas an Auflagefläche. Die Atomlab Trailpimp sehen ganz gut aus finde ich, ist die schon wer gefahren? Oder vielleicht die Point Alien II ?


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

Was hast du denn gegen Pins? Die Bohren sich auch nicht tiefer in deine Waden als die Ecken von den Atomlab oder sowas...  


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ihr dieses Thema grad auf dem Tisch habt... kann mir jemand gute Bärentatzen (also keine Plattformpedale mit Schraub-Pins! sondern z. B. sowas) empfehlen? Am besten etwas griffiger und größer als Standard. Hab momentan so lumpige Standard-Pedale an meinem Spass-Hardtail, mit denen komme ich zwar besser zurecht als mit den besagten Pin-Dingern, aber da fehlt einfach etwas an Auflagefläche. Die Atomlab Trailpimp sehen ganz gut aus finde ich, ist die schon wer gefahren? Oder vielleicht die Point Alien II ?


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Februar 2007)

du ziehst sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dem hier vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2007)

Also ich würd auf jeden Fall zu Plattform-Pedalen greifen,
mit diesen Standard-Käfig-Pedalen hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Natürlich tut das weh, wenn man sich die Pedale ins Schienbein rammt,
ist mir aber schon lange nicht mehr passiert und zur Not kann man seine
Schienbeine ja schützen...

Die DMR V8 hab ich auch an meinem Bike dran und war zunächst etwas enttäuscht,
weil die Farbe ganz schnell runter ging und das rechte Pedal sich etwas gelockert hat,
und sich nicht mehr nachziehen lässt.
Trotzdem halten sie und bleiben so lange dran, bis sie mir wieder abfallen...
Empfehlen kann ich da die Plattform-Teile von Da Bomb, die kleben wirklich
am Schuh, weil sie vorne einen Pin mehr haben und kosten auch zwischen 30 und 40 Euro.


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (23. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich da die Plattform-Teile von Da Bomb, die kleben wirklich
> am Schuh, weil sie vorne einen Pin mehr haben und kosten auch zwischen 30 und 40 Euro.



Recht hat er! 

Ich hab die Da Bomb (The claw). Die Pins halten einwandfrei in den Pedalen und sind recht lang. Im Ergebnis ein exzellenter Grip. 

Ach ja, die Farbe (schwarz) geht ohnehin bei ständigem Gebrauch ab...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2007)

...aber nicht so schnell wie bei DMR - nach zwei Wochen sahen die Dinger aus als wären sie schon ein Jahr alt.
Aber sie halten trotz fettfreier Nutzung (die Fettspritze reicht gerade mal so für eine Anwendung)


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen Pins? Die Bohren sich auch nicht tiefer in deine Waden als die Ecken von den Atomlab oder sowas...


Das ist ja nicht das Problem, ich fahre mittlerweile eh meist mit denen hier:





Ich habe ja auch schon geschrieben, dass ich mit den Plattformpedalen meine Probleme hatte...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab momentan so lumpige Standard-Pedale an meinem Spass-Hardtail, mit denen komme ich zwar besser zurecht als mit den besagten Pin-Dingern, aber da fehlt einfach etwas an Auflagefläche.


...aber ich hätte es direkt begründen sollen, damit ihr das Problem verstehen könnt.



Speedbullit schrieb:


> du ziehst sowas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja! Klingt wohl komisch, ist aber so! Das kommt daher (ich erklärs mal ausführlich, falls es wen interessiert), dass ich seit einem schweren Arbeitsunfall vor über 7 Jahren eine körperliche Behinderung habe, die man mir nicht inbedingt direkt ansieht (hier im Forum natürlich sowieso nicht ). Und zwar ist meine komplette rechte Körperhälfte infolge einer Schädigung des Gehirns leicht gelähmt. Das macht sich bei manchen Sachen nur wenig bemerkbar (z. B. beim Pedalieren), allerdings gibt es anderes, wo es sich stärker auswirkt (z. B. kontrolliertes/gleichmäßiges Greifen bzw. Hochziehen des Lenkers, Doisieren der Bremse, Balance allgemein etc.), ganz besondere Probleme habe ich mit meinem rechten Fuß, dieser hängt mehr oder weniger "tot" an meinem Bein. Ganz am Anfang mit meinem CC-Hardtail habe ich mit Standard-Pedalen mit Kunststoff-Bügel (aber ohne Band) experimentiert, was zumindest das Abrutschen nach vorn größtenteils verhinderte, aber sehr unpraktisch war. Als ich das Fully gekauft habe, hatte ich Anfangs die NC-17 STD I Pro Plattform Pedale, mit denen ich dann beim fahren auch besser zurecht kam, allerdings bin ich gerade bei größeren Wurzeln/Stufen etc. doch noch sehr oft abgerutscht, weshalb rechtsseitig Wade und Schienbein nach einer knappen Saison ziemlich zerhackt aussahen. Also entschloss ich mich, trotz der stark eingeschränkten Beweglichkeit des rechten Fußes Klickies auszuprobieren, was sich auch bis heute bewährt hat (Ausklicken rechts geht über Drehung des ganzen Beins) und an meinem Fully auch so bleiben wird. Doch jetzt habe ich mir, unter anderem um durch Training meine motorischen Einschränkungen besser ausgleichen zu können, ein kleines Dirtbike-ähnliches Vehikel aufgebaut und da sind Klickies ja total fehl am Platz, aber mit den Plattform-Pedalen kam ich auch nicht zurecht, da mein rechter Fuß bei den Fahrmanövern, die ich mit dem Teil mache eigentlich ein kleines Bisschen rutschen würde, was wegen den Pins nicht geht und nur in Materialmord an den Schuhsohlen endet. Auf den Standard-Pedalen, die ich jetzt dran habe funktioniert das mit dem leichten rutschen ganz gut und ich rutsche normal auch nicht ab, aber etwas mehr Auflagefläche oder auch etwas mehr Grip ohne die Sohlen zu killen wäre halt optimal (dieser Grat des Optimums ist bei mir halt sehr schmal). Ich denke, jetzt könnt ihr eher verstehen, wieso ich diese Probleme habe und warum ich das suche, was ich suche?


Hat denn nun jemand irgendwelche brauchbaren Erfahrungen mit Nicht-Pin-Pedalen gemacht?


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Februar 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hat denn nun jemand irgendwelche brauchbaren Erfahrungen mit Nicht-Pin-Pedalen gemacht?



hab in etwa die hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und bin soweit ganz zufrieden weil man kaum abrutscht, aber die dinger sind indertat etwas klein  

grtz

edit: kannst meine ja aufm bild weiter oben sehen


----------



## balrog (25. Februar 2007)

soo, gab auch mal wieder was neues:






neues laufrad für vorne, da ich für die neue gabel was mit steckachse brauche: sun single track felgen in weiß mit gold-eloxierter veltec-nabe... mal schauen, ob die nabe was taugt 

die erste ausfahrt gestern bescherte auf jeden fall ein aha-erlebnis: die bocksteife gabel mit steckachse und das mehr an federweg waren absolut überzeigend 

cu, balrog


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Februar 2007)

nett...


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Februar 2007)

Tara, endlich fertig


----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Tara, endlich fertig



geiles teil! dann muss ich wohl auch mal mit meinem oliv-grünen bomber an der burg vorbeischauen...army style rulez


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch Morgen unbedingt ein paar bärentatzen kaufen müsstet! welche würdet ihr nehmen? geld spielt natürlich auch ne rolle ;-) zwischen 50-80 euros würd ich ma lockermachen dafür.


Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist. Die sind saubillig und leicht (hab ich):





oder die sind auch sauleicht (haben glaubich etwas bessere Lager):





Sind beide von Wellgo (größter Pedalhersteller weltweit, die meisten sind nur gelabelt) und aus Magnesium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (26. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Tara, endlich fertig





Da gibts von mir ein einfaches: Wow, haben will!!!


----------



## han (26. Februar 2007)

@Speedy

geiles Gerät  

@Don Stefano....

wo bekommst du die Pins für die Wellog-Pedalen her? Ich müsste mal ein paar austauschen.....


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2007)

ein ECHTER Kantenklatscher  

Beruhigend zu wissen das du bei weitem besser fährst als du fotografierst  

beste grüße eL


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Februar 2007)

man kann nicht alles können


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Februar 2007)

nice one   konnte es gestern leider nit live sehen, werd ich aber hoffentlich nächsten SO nachholen können..  
p.s. ich hab noch ne Menge Bilder vom letzten We, die bring ich dir mit..


----------



## Kitticat (26. Februar 2007)

ihr zwei habt euch gestern im matsch gut gemacht-sehr schönes team!!
gefällt mir prima das radel!


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Februar 2007)

du aber auch ,
burnz sind die pics noch vom letzten weekend? wenns in den bergen weiter so schneit sind wir vielleicht im schnee, aber wir funken die woche mal. ansonsten boppard wäre auch mal eine alternative zur burg


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Februar 2007)

bis morgen feierabend


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Februar 2007)

an Boppard dachte ich heut auch schon...aber wenns da vorher geregnet hast, machts kein Spaß... dann biste nur am rutschen.. aber ansonsten ne gute Idee.. wollt da eh mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. Februar 2007)

han schrieb:


> wo bekommst du die Pins für die Wellog-Pedalen her? Ich müsste mal ein paar austauschen.....


Habsch natürlich gleich mitbestellt, einen Satz Ersatzpins. Hätte ich mir aber auch sparen können, die Ersatzpins sind vieeel kürzer als die Orginalen. Bei dem Preis werd' ich mir einfach ein neues Pedal kaufen - die Lager sind auch schon n'bissi locker. Im Prinzip gehen aber auch normale M4 Schrauben in 12mm Länge mit Senkkopf.


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

Mein Bruder hat seine MZ 66 rausgeworfen und sich die bestellt:
Rock Shox Domain 318 IS 2007 





Is eben angekommen.


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

hab ich auch . bin leider noch nicht so viel zum fahren gekommen, sie macht aber bisher einen guten eindruck. wieviel hat dein bruder dafür bezahlt?


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

380 neu


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

äätsch 375 neu


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

WOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

wo hast du denn deine her?


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

hab ich von nem typen, der sie zum einkaufspreis gekriegt hat und sie dann doch nicht wollte. er hat sie mir4 dann auch zum EK neu verkauft. -schwein gehabt sozusagen


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

privatkauf... wir haben sie von nem hÃ¤ndler. aber der preis...auch wenns 5â¬ mehr sind ist echt klasse. die gibts ja sonst noch Ã¼berall fÃ¼rn haufen mehr


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

ich hab aber auch die händlerrechnung


----------



## proclimber (27. Februar 2007)

dann is ja super!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (27. Februar 2007)

Leute bei so viel neuen Teilen.....wo gibt´s die 66SL ATA für billig?  hat jemand Tips?
Billig = mindestens unter 700


----------



## Timebandit (28. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Leute bei so viel neuen Teilen.....wo gibt´s die 66SL ATA für billig?  hat jemand Tips?
> Billig = mindestens unter 700



mountainbikes.net

anrufen und verhandeln,............
Bei meiner 888 SL ATA hats bestens geklappt!
Greetz,..........


----------



## THBiker (28. Februar 2007)

Timebandit schrieb:


> mountainbikes.net
> 
> anrufen und verhandeln,............
> Bei meiner 888 SL ATA hats bestens geklappt!
> Greetz,..........



Danke....werd´s mal versuchen


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2007)

hm gutes angebot 
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...hfnCra7dEUrJuei1zgljLXf4r4g=?ProductSKU=M0217


----------



## Bastiaan (28. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hm gutes angebot
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...hfnCra7dEUrJuei1zgljLXf4r4g=?ProductSKU=M0217



http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/  ...


Wegen DIR war ich grad im RR Forum...
...schnell im DDD abreagieren!


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hm gutes angebot
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...hfnCra7dEUrJuei1zgljLXf4r4g=?ProductSKU=M0217



Ist ja auch immerhin ein Getränkehalter aus Alu dabei... 
Na mal im Ernst... Soweit wirds noch kommen das du dir nen Rennrad bei Tchibo kaufst...?! Gehts noch?!


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hm gutes angebot
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...hfnCra7dEUrJuei1zgljLXf4r4g=?ProductSKU=M0217



Der Rahmen sieht wie der von NOX Cycles aus.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht wie der von NOX Cycles aus.


Joah... das Sattelrohr... Am Steuerrohr unterscheiden sie sich aber doch ein bisschen. Die airodynamische Form des Sattelrohres habe ich auch schon bei anderen Rahmen gesehen. Das Rohr scheint wohl in Taiwan in irgendeinem Regal auf Vorrat zu liegen.


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Februar 2007)

strandi hör uff mit dem kack


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> strandi hör uff mit dem kack



Da hatter ma recht.
Wenn schon, sowas oder das da
Tchibo willst Du nit.


----------



## balrog (1. März 2007)

von mr. burnz inspiriert und bei nem preis von eur 15   bei www.doublexstore.de konnt ich nicht wiederstehen:







gruß, balrog


----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2007)

geil 15 euro???  ich galub fast das ich die dann auch noch nehmen muss..


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> von mr. burnz inspiriert und bei nem preis von eur 15   bei www.doublexstore.de konnt ich nicht wiederstehen:


Wow, geiler Preis!  Hast du sie erst bestellt oder schon bekommen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Sommer-Touren-tauglich die sind, sehen ziemlich dick aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (6. März 2007)

gibts leider nur noch in s und m


----------



## balrog (6. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> gibts leider nur noch in s und m


 
und selbst die sind nicht lieferbar, wie sich dann beim öffnen des zugesendeten pakets herausstellte  
was eine verar***ung :kotz: 

für mich eindeutig ein lockangebot.... lieferbarkeitsanzeige steht jetzt noch auf grün für die größen! rückfragen bleiben unbeantwortet  

alla hopp, hab dann einfach die ganze ware zurückgeschickt, mit mir verdienen sie kein geld mehr!

cu, balrog


----------



## eL (6. März 2007)

richtig soo

es werden noch wetten angenommen ob hibike mir mein kram liefert oder nicht.

10 zu 1 das nicht geliefert wird.

eL


----------



## Bastiaan (6. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> richtig soo
> 
> es werden noch wetten angenommen ob hibike mir mein kram liefert oder nicht.
> 
> ...



wie lange dauert des jetzt insgesamt schon?


----------



## THBiker (6. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> richtig soo
> 
> es werden noch wetten angenommen ob hibike mir mein kram liefert oder nicht.
> 
> ...



soll ich morgen mal fragen..brings dann mit  ...ich fahr eh hin


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> und selbst die sind nicht lieferbar, wie sich dann beim öffnen des zugesendeten pakets herausstellte
> was eine verar***ung :kotz:
> 
> für mich eindeutig ein lockangebot.... lieferbarkeitsanzeige steht jetzt noch auf grün für die größen! rückfragen bleiben unbeantwortet


Oha! Na dann erübrigt sich meine Frage... gibts halt keine neuen Handschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. März 2007)

na dann frag mal nach tenfive schuhen und raceface protectorenkombi leg/elbow

viel glück


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2007)

Mein Ghost wird jetzt mal endlich aufgepeppt. Nachdem ich meine alten Shimpanso PD-M424 das zeitliche gesegnet haben, kommt mal was neues dran...


----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> na dann frag mal nach tenfive schuhen und raceface protectorenkombi leg/elbow
> 
> viel glück



Five<->ten Schuhe gibts auch da: www.bikeyastyle.com


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

@El
zu spät gelesen...aber 5-10 gibts  
grad welche mitgenommen  




und das in kurzarm




und das noch




und zum schluss


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2007)

achja...fast vergessen... die kommen bei mir auch noch dran:


----------



## eL (8. März 2007)

oh danke das du mir gleich welche mitgebracht hast  und wo du wieder herweißt welche größe ich brauche  

wenn hibike die botten im laden stehen hat! wieso verkaufen se mir die nicht????


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> oh danke das du mir gleich welche mitgebracht hast  und wo du wieder herweißt welche größe ich brauche
> 
> wenn hibike die botten im laden stehen hat! wieso verkaufen se mir die nicht????



also 42 und 42,5 waren auf jeden Fall da...43 war ausverkauft! den rest 
wir können ja demnächst mal einen Ausflug zu HiBike machen  brauch bestimmt auch bald wieder was


----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2007)

schöne Klamotten TH ...


----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2007)

da gibts noch mehr 5ten schuhe.. 

http://www.bikeyastyle.com/cloths-store/index.php?cPath=2_19


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> schöne Klamotten TH ...



Schuhe sind saugeil....heut das erste mal getestet....deutlich mehr grip als mit den normalen Skater-latschen die ich bisher hatte! Hätte ich so nicht erwartet!
Die Hose....im Vergleich zu meiner alten Indy Pant, etwas stärkeres Material und man schwitzt extrem drunter.....hatte ich so auch noch nicht erwartet!

Ok und die Shirts....ich warte auf wärmeres Wetter  bei 10° fährt nur Andreas im T-Shirt   

jetzt fehlt nur noch´s Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2007)

welches denn nun?


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> welches denn nun?



Das......wenn alles klappt   ....aber die Zeichen stehen bisher gut


----------



## eL (8. März 2007)

ach th wann soll ich denn da hin gurken? bin 6day at week fest eingebunden in den kapitalistischen produktions und lernprozess. da bleibt nur ein tag über und da ich praktizierender hayde bin geh ich radeln statt beten.

ich ruf da mal an..... jaja ich kann euer lachen schon hören


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ach th wann soll ich denn da hin gurken? bin 6day at week fest eingebunden in den kapitalistischen produktions und lernprozess. da bleibt nur ein tag über und da ich praktizierender hayde bin geh ich radeln statt beten.
> 
> ich ruf da mal an..... jaja ich kann euer lachen schon hören



6 Tage?  ...hmm....dumm gelaufen! Aber Schuhe sind definitiv da! Meine EMail hat HiBike auch erst heute beantwortet..... ...da hatte ich die Schuhe schon getestet!
Biken ist gut...hoffentlich ist´s morgen schönes Wetter


----------



## bikeburnz (9. März 2007)

bin mal gespannt aufs intense... wann sollst du es bekommen?


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt aufs intense... wann sollst du es bekommen?



das hängt noch von so vielenFaktoren ab  ich will´s ja aus USA


----------



## Speedbullit (9. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> das hängt noch von so vielenFaktoren ab  ich will´s ja aus USA




welches ist es denn?


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> welches ist es denn?



das für die Pussies  ...das 6.6! das andere wäre überdimensioniert für den PW und für mich!!! Ich denke das Level erreiche ich nicht mehr, wo ich ein VPX richtig nutze! Schaut zwar noch geiler aus, aber man sollte auch realistisch bleiben!
170mm Vpp sollten genügen 

das 6.66 wäre noch eine Alternative, aber keine Ahnung wann das kommen wird und ob überhaupt eine Umwerfermontage möglich ist!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2007)

dat 6.6 ist aber ganz großes Kino... Denke für den PW genau das Richtige... Aber da geht ja noch einiges mehr also nur Trailsschreddern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (9. März 2007)

Nächtes kleines Update: SDG Bel Air (den Sattel wollte ich schon immer haben, genau so wie er da ist, schwarz-weiß  )

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> dat 6.6 ist aber ganz großes Kino... Denke für den PW genau das Richtige... Aber da geht ja noch einiges mehr also nur Trailsschreddern...



Nunja...ganz groß ist relativ....ich denk für mich absolut das richtige!!!!

Hoff nur dass das mit dem Deal klappt


----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2007)

Mit ganz groß meine ich auch nur das es ein Sahnestück ist... Quasi ein Gourmethobel...


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mit ganz groß meine ich auch nur das es ein Sahnestück ist... Quasi ein Gourmethobel...



jo....man gönnt sich ja sonst nix! Ist quasi mein Snowboardurlaub


----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> jo....man gönnt sich ja sonst nix! Ist quasi mein Snowboardurlaub


Hehe... der wer dieses Jahr wohl eh ziemlich grün ausgefallen...


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... der wer dieses Jahr wohl eh ziemlich grün ausgefallen...



eben...deswegen waren wir auch nicht, außer zweimal im Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (9. März 2007)

lalala...ich fahr morgen boarden....oder wandern...wenns so weiter taut....


----------



## marc (13. März 2007)

Servus aus Südbaden,

wollt mal fragen wie´s dieses Jahr aussieht mit ne gepflegten Tour bei Euch mit den Luigis´und den Northern Ligths so wie einst 2005?

Geht da noch was? @han,bumble(wenn er mal da ist ), THbiker und alle die damals dabei waren...

Gruß Marc


----------



## bikeburnz (13. März 2007)

na das wär mal wieder was schönes... Nen falve Revival


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Servus aus Südbaden,
> 
> wollt mal fragen wie´s dieses Jahr aussieht mit ne gepflegten Tour bei Euch mit den Luigis´und den Northern Ligths so wie einst 2005?
> 
> ...



*Könnte man eigentlich organisieren  

Bin wohl das WE vor Ostern oder irgendwann an Ostern für 2 Tage in der Pfalz, hat da wer Zeit und Lust auf ne FRALVE-Revival-Tour ??? *


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Das......wenn alles klappt   ....aber die Zeichen stehen bisher gut




*Haste dir alternativ das hier mal angeschaut:






Habs heute in der Fahradkiste mal begutachtet ( allerdings ziemlich edel selbst aufgebaut )  

Hätte ich Kohle hätt ichs wohl direkt mitgenommen  *


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

Jo hab mir das vorletzte Woche bei Hibike aubgeschautschaut schön aus! Alternativ wäre noch das Nomad, das Whiplashnunja, das Cove Stinger (wenn man das irgendwo bekommen könnte) das Lapierre (ist halt´n Franzose..und die mag ich nicht  )


----------



## Didgi (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jo hab mir das vorletzte Woche bei Hibike aubgeschautschaut schön aus! Alternativ wäre noch das Nomad, das Whiplashnunja, das Cove Stinger (wenn man das irgendwo bekommen könnte) das Lapierre (ist halt´n Franzose..und die mag ich nicht  )



Bin leider noch keins gefahren, aber das Whiplash ist mit Sicherheit ein endgeiles bike. Aber fällt das nicht irgendwie etwas aus deiner Liste raus? Ist doch eher für FR und DH ausgelegt als für Touren oder sowas. Denke da wär das Freak angepasster oder was meinst du? Darfst natürlich gern das Whiplash nehmen, und mich dann mal fahren lassen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2007)

Dat Whiplash ist doch von Fusion, oder? Auf jeden Fall bauen die schmucke Hinterbauanlenkungen...


----------



## Didgi (14. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dat Whiplash ist doch von Fusion, oder? Auf jeden Fall bauen die schmucke Hinterbauanlenkungen...



Jap, ist von Fusion. Hätt ich kein Stinky würd mich das Whiplash sehr reizen. Ist leider auch nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Bin leider noch keins gefahren, aber das Whiplash ist mit Sicherheit ein endgeiles bike. Aber fällt das nicht irgendwie etwas aus deiner Liste raus? Ist doch eher für FR und DH ausgelegt als für Touren oder sowas. Denke da wär das Freak angepasster oder was meinst du? Darfst natürlich gern das Whiplash nehmen, und mich dann mal fahren lassen



Nö das Whippi wäre genau mein Ding...leicht und tourentauglich, genauso für Bikeparks!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaber wie gesagt.....ich warte auf´s 6.6...das Whippi ist nur ne Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Nö das Whippi wäre genau mein Ding...leicht und tourentauglich, genauso für Bikeparks!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaber wie gesagt.....ich warte auf´s 6.6...das Whippi ist nur ne Alternative



Na dann, warten wir es mal ab


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2007)

Mal was anderes... Könnt ihr mir irgendein 50er Vorbau (1 1/8") für FR und DH nennen außer dem RF Diabolus? Dachte da eher an etwas exklusiveres...


----------



## balrog (14. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... Könnt ihr mir irgendein 50er Vorbau (1 1/8") für FR und DH nennen außer dem RF Diabolus? Dachte da eher an etwas exklusiveres...


 
thomson elite x4  

exklusiver? keine ahnung, aber auf jeden fall schön, leicht und teuer  

hab selber den x4 in 70mm länge, sorglos teil, seit zwei jahren nix dran zu meckern....

cu


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

Hussefelt?


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

Syncros


----------



## balrog (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Syncros


 
welchen?? hast du erfahrung mit?? hab mir überlegt nen syncros an mein flow zu basteln....


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

ich würde wohl den nehmen, aber Erfarhung habe ich keine damit! sind wohl eher noch exklusiv inDeutschland!!!! Aber ich glaube die Qualität hat sich wieder um einiges gebessert und sollte den Race face Teilen in nichts nachstehen! Vielleicht könnten wir ja ne Sammelbestellung machen


----------



## balrog (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich würde wohl den nehmen, aber Erfarhung habe ich keine damit! sind wohl eher noch exklusiv inDeutschland!!!! Aber ich glaube die Qualität hat sich wieder um einiges gebessert und sollte den Race face Teilen in nichts nachstehen! Vielleicht könnten wir ja ne Sammelbestellung machen


 
mmmhhh, ok... ich hab mir gerade vor zwei wochen den lenker Syncros Gain Bar Alu7075 31,8mm mit 25mm rize an mein santa gebastelt.... mal sehen was das teil qualitativ drauf hat   macht auf jeden fall einen äußerst soliden eindruck und das bei nem preis von unter eur 40....



cu, balrog


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> mmmhhh, ok... ich hab mir gerade vor zwei wochen den lenker Syncros Gain Bar Alu7075 31,8mm mit 25mm rize an mein santa gebastelt.... mal sehen was das teil qualitativ drauf hat   macht auf jeden fall einen äußerst soliden eindruck und das bei nem preis von unter eur 40....
> 
> 
> 
> cu, balrog





woher beziehst du Syncros???

ich überlege noch die Pedale zu nehmen und evtl den Steuersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balrog (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> woher beziehst du Syncros???
> 
> ich überlege noch die Pedale zu nehmen und evtl den Steuersatz!


 
http://stores.ebay.de/BIKE-SPORT-BENNER

hat nicht alles, aber was er hat ist imo sehr günstig....

cu


----------



## Speedbullit (14. März 2007)

sehr geil, blk mrkt underboss, hab ich auch


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2007)

Also in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich nen riesen Lenker drauf habe und auch als wie ein Irrer an dem Lenker rumzerre möchte ich gerne wieder so einen Klotz von Vorbau wie der Diabolus. Die Syncros kommen mir einfach ein bisschen zierlich für DH daher...
Der blk mrkt sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus, allerdings nur der ohne Rise. Muss mal schauen was das bei meinem Radel alles ändern würde...
Sonst vielleicht noch Vorschläge? Habe mal bei Onlineshops durchgeguckt, aber nix wirklich ansprechendes gefunden. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach meinen eigenen aus einem Block feilen...


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich nen riesen Lenker drauf habe und auch als wie ein Irrer an dem Lenker rumzerre möchte ich gerne wieder so einen Klotz von Vorbau wie der Diabolus. Die Syncros kommen mir einfach ein bisschen zierlich für DH daher...



dann nimm doch den Syncros


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> dann nimm doch den Syncros


Ach... die kannte ich noch garnicht...


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach... die kannte ich noch garnicht...



tja...siehst du mal...da kannst noch was dazu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (14. März 2007)

www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/vorbau/toro-s-pro/


----------



## Speedbullit (14. März 2007)

der nc 17 toro pro sieht auch cool, den bekommt meine lady, in weiss. nico schau doch einfachmal ins mrm prduct special S.148-154


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2007)

den Special hab ich nicht. Nur den bike Workshop. Da ist einfach mehr drin. Allerdings liegt der zu Hause unter irgendwelchen Bergen von Gerümpel. Werde den am Wochenende mal suchen. Dachte halt ihr habt ein paar Geheimtipps...


----------



## Didgi (21. März 2007)

Mal was neues:

- Lizard Skins Knee/Shincombo
- NC-17 Blackspire Stinger
- Big Betty Gooey Gluey


----------



## bikeburnz (21. März 2007)

aha..  Kannst mal berichten wie die Knieschoner sind.. was kosten die?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. März 2007)

So nach langem Hin und Her hab ich mir jetzt auch endlich nen Vorbau bestellt...
Und zwar den blk mrkt Underboss, den Speedbullit weiter oben schon gepostet hat. Dazu gabs dann noch nen neuen MonkeyBar EA70. Irgendwie hab ich panische Angst vor nem Lenkerbruch (Stichwort Kerbspannung) und deswegen muss mein verschrammelter Monkeybar nun in Rente...
Nennt es übervorsichtig, aber bin halt nen Weichei...


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

Zenas neue Weggefährten:





Bei mir neu:
1.




2.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. März 2007)

Ist das der Fox Sidewinder von '07?


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist das der Fox Sidewinder von '07?



*Nee, der Pawtector, steht doch drauf   Sorry fürs Klugschei$$en  *


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> - NC-17 Blackspire Stinger


Der würde mich auch stark interessieren, wenn der für 3KB passen würde... *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. März 2007)

mein neues Baby   

2,62kg im Orginalzustand


----------



## Didgi (22. März 2007)

Sieht lecker aus


----------



## THBiker (22. März 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus



sehr sehr geil find ich die.....und das Gewicht! Jetzt muss sie nur noch funktionieren und ich einen Rahmen dazu haben


----------



## Didgi (22. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil find ich die.....und das Gewicht! Jetzt muss sie nur noch funktionieren und ich einen Rahmen dazu haben



Naja: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad........


----------



## THBiker (22. März 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Naja: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad........



   Jupp...so schauts aus


----------



## Speedbullit (22. März 2007)

schick, hat die 07er 66 eigentlich 180 oder 190mm


----------



## THBiker (22. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> schick, hat die 07er 66 eigentlich 180 oder 190mm



140 bis 180 stufenlos verstellbar!!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2007)

isch hab ma des bestellt,was meint ihr 







Gruß Guru.


----------



## bikeburnz (24. März 2007)

ich sag nur aua mein rücken 

is das ne starrgabel.. .?  
leider kann ich nit streeten odda so, daher keine peilung von so nem rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (24. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch hab ma des bestellt,was meint ihr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, fehlen bloss noch bremsen, schaltung und gabel .  was kostn der spass?


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2007)

UVP 439Euronen, aber ich bekomms noch`n bischen
billiger

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist das der Fox Sidewinder von '07?






Das  sind 2007-er Sidewinder (glaub' ich). Tragen sich prima.


K.


----------



## THBiker (29. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das  sind 2007-er Sidewinder (glaub' ich). Tragen sich prima.
> 
> 
> K.



wie schauts mit der Haltbarkeit aus  die letzten Sidewinder die ich hatte lösten sich schnell an den Fingerspitzen auf....vor allem Zeigefinger!

Hatte mir danach die Race Face DH geholt....die sind ja noch schlimmer....ich gebe sie gerade wieder zurück, weil die noch keine 4 Monate heben


----------



## bikeburnz (29. März 2007)

bisher kann ich die sombrio handschuhe empfehlen..ist  noch kein Loch o.ä. drin... aber sind auch erst 1 Monat alt.. wobei meine 661 zu dem Zeitpunkt schon auflösungserscheinungen zeigten..


----------



## marc (29. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ...wobei meine 661 zu dem Zeitpunkt schon auflösungserscheinungen zeigten..



ups...hab mir vor 3 Wochen auch welche geholt. Machen eigentlich einen soliden Eindruck. Wollt mal was Neues. Fehler?

Meine Fox Sidewinder halten nach 5 Jahren noch immer bis auf ein kleines Loch am Handballen (wo ich einfach etwas Bremsbelag sparen wollte und traditionell zum stehen gekommen bin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Meine Fox Sidewinder halten nach 5 Jahren noch immer bis auf ein kleines Loch am Handballen (wo ich einfach etwas Bremsbelag sparen wollte und traditionell zum stehen gekommen bin  )



Jupp meine altenSidewinder sind auch noch fit nur die aus 2005 taugen nix!


----------



## Speedbullit (29. März 2007)

die teile kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## marc (29. März 2007)

sehr schick...wollt ich mir zulegen, aber mangels Möglichkeiten dann aufgegeben. Der nächste Scott Händler hat auf Mailanfrage überhaupt nicht reagiert...und anprobieren mag ich sowas schon vorher.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> die teile kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.



Sehr jeil die Teilchen, habe sie bei Steffi gesehen  
Natürlich, wie sollte es auch anders sein, gibts die nicht für meine Zwergenwuchshände


----------



## Quente (29. März 2007)

Zwergenwuchshände [/quote]

Da gibt es Hilfe


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Zwergenwuchshände


 
Da gibt es Hilfe [/QUOTE]

Quente, so langsam machst Du mir Konkurrenz bei Deinen Bemerkungen  
Passt scho, Humor auf meiner Länge


----------



## bikeburnz (29. März 2007)

die scott Handschuhe werd ich mir auch noch holen für dh.. sofern sie mir passen.


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2007)

Die Scotts hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, ´hatte sie in XL (und schwarz /2006?) an. Sie waren leider viel zu eng, obwohl ich schwer schmale Pfoten habe.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. März 2007)

Dat haben wir heute Abend bei uns in der Garage neues gebaut:









Die Kante vorne an der Rampe wird dann mit Erde geglättet. Am Samstag wird sie vermutlich aufem Acker eingesprungen...


----------



## bikeburnz (30. März 2007)

lustisch..wir haben auch vor uns eine zu bauen..nur n bissl höher. dann aus 2 elementen bestehend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> lustisch..wir haben auch vor uns eine zu bauen..nur n bissl höher. dann aus 2 elementen bestehend.



Dann schau mal in meine Fotos. Da ist nen Plan drin für ne Rampe mit ner Absprunghöhe von 1,20m. Absprungwinkel ist 45° also eher racemäßig.  Kann dir das auch kurz so ändern, dass die Rampe zweiteilig ist.

Habe an dem Plan aber noch was geändert. Auf Wunsch kann ich dir die aktuelle Version als PDF zukommen lassen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2007)

Da ich heute meinen Pedaliero Gewinn bekommen habe,
wollte ich euch das "Rock & Roll" Shirt mal zeigen!
Da ich euch meine "Fratze" nicht zumuten möchte,sind die
Bilder etwas bearbeitet 









Gruß Gürü


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2007)

nachdem ich mich jahrelang davor gestreubt hab,hab ich
mir jetzt doch ne Signatur zugelegt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## eL (4. April 2007)

macht echt wat her deine signatur.
ne wirklich sehr dezent und absolut aussagekräftig.

ick bin bejeistert ;-)


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ick bin bejeistert ;-)



icke a


----------



## eL (4. April 2007)

det heißt:

ick ooch


----------



## bikeburnz (5. April 2007)

hab auch was neues ..hab mir die schwarzen eben zugelegt


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

boah sind die schön  sind es ausschließlich dh-handschuhe oder kann frau auch damit touristisch unterwegs sein?

wo hast sie denn gekauft und für wieviel? die weißen sehen ja dodaaal edel aus fragt sich nur wielange?


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> hab auch was neues ..hab mir die schwarzen eben zugelegt



*Bist du jetzt auf`m Gothic-Lack-und-Leder-Trip  

Ich hab ja jetzt schon ein wenig Hemmungen euch nochmal im Mufland zu besuchen  , wer weiss was ihr da alles mit uns anstellt  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (7. April 2007)

Neu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Demnächst gibts noch nen neuen Easton Monkey Bar EA 70

_Nachtrag:_
Hier noch im eingebauten Zustand...


----------



## bikeburnz (7. April 2007)

@Bumble:  wart mal ab was ich noch alles im Keller hab..  
                komm put put put.. kooommm


----------



## michar (5. Mai 2007)

mal wieder ausgekramt...grad von ebn...ein hoch aufs weinbiet....ein hoch auf die pfalz.....


----------



## Ugumulu (5. Mai 2007)

Das is meine neue Anschaffung *gg*




Die kommt auf meine Federgabel.

Und aufs untere Rahmenrohr kommt eine von dennen:
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kann mich net entscheiden... hauptsache sie werden eingeschlammt un ich darf sie freiputzen


----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2007)

Hikingschlappen zum PW gondeln auf Flats - heute getestet und für gut befunden weil leicht (760g das Paar), wasserdicht ,mit schön viel Grip und atmungsaktüv.


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2007)

hey die machen bestimmt nen gaaaanz schlanken fuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2007)

logüsch


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2007)

Und das gabs bei mir zum Geburtstag:


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2007)

hab grad mein wölfchen für 600 euronen vertickt  
aber son bischen vermissen werd ich es schon


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Mai 2007)

herzliches Beileid


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> herzliches Beileid



danke  
aber dafür is jetzt wieder platz für was neues  eventuell n rennrad


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ... eventuell n rennrad


Für die Gegend bestimmt eine gute Wahl, ansonsten verbreitet eine solche Nachricht hier Angst und Schrecken. Die Invasion der Nordmänner in den frühen Zeiten der Hanse kann nicht schlimmer gewesen sein.


K.


----------



## Flugrost (11. Mai 2007)

Strandi, mir fallen sogleich einige Nicks und Namen ein, die beim Thema RR Alpträume bekommen. Bundesweite Nightmares von Ostberlin über Hessen, das Saarland, Pfalz und Baden - gut gemacht! Wenn Du mit ner Rennsemmel hier aufkreuzt, machen wir mit vielen ne Ausfahrt (incl. kreiseln). Vielleicht kann ich sogar Face to Ground (...drückt sich immer...) engagieren.


----------



## eL (11. Mai 2007)

und da sag noch einer der mensch würde sich nicht der umwelt anpassen!!!!

strandi kauf dir lieber nen titansingelspeeder mit all den überteuerten funktionsgeminderten gruscht der 90er jahre


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> eventuell n rennrad



oh gott..du wirst immer schlimmer  die kälte da oben bekommt dir nit


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Mai 2007)

Also bei so ner RR Runde wäre ich doch glatt dabei... Würde da auch ein lohnendes Ziel kennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuno Kluncker (11. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> eventuell n rennrad



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2007)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*
Ich sag jetzt vorerst mal nix zu dem Thema *


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Ich sag jetzt vorerst mal nix zu dem Thema *



warum? bauste dir grad eins auf oder was?


----------



## han (11. Mai 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Ich sag jetzt vorerst mal nix zu dem Thema *



das du schon mal RR-Blut geleckt hast, ist ja bekannt


----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> warum? bauste dir grad eins auf oder was?




*Umbauen wäre treffender  

Ich kann mit so nem doofen Affenlenker einfach nicht fahren  

Hab ja erst überlegt den Schweineschwanzlenker im geilen 80`s Style einfach nach oben zu drehen  wär ja der absolute Retro-Look  

Kennt das noch jemand ? 


Bilder folgen wenn ich fertig bin  *


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Mai 2007)

Ein gemeines Rennrad passt aber von der Geometrie nicht unbedingt mit nem CC Lenker zusammen. Das nennt man sonst Fitnessbike...
Kann also gut sein das du da bissel rumprobieren musst.

Ach und das mit dem Lenker ist doch nur Übungssache...


----------



## eL (11. Mai 2007)

mensch bumble du bist echt abartig!
ich garantier dir die mühle landet erst in der ecke und dann auf dem freien gebrauchtfahradmarkt. genau wie dein pfefferminzdrops und die anderen radeskapaden wie die orange und und und

schweineschwanzlenker kenn ich noch ;-) aber schau dir mal diese retrolenker an, an denen auch die rennbremsen montiert werden können. dropbar oder wie die heißen. im classikforum findest du da näheres zu.


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> warum? bauste dir grad eins auf oder was?



Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich nach dem aktuellen Projekt noch´n Rennrad hol ...aber nur gebraucht....aber trotzdem goil!   
würde die Palette gut ergänzen


----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ein gemeines Rennrad passt aber von der Geometrie nicht unbedingt mit nem CC Lenker zusammen. Das nennt man sonst Fitnessbike...


*

Genau sowas solls ja letztendlich auch werden  *





eL schrieb:


> aber schau dir mal diese retrolenker an, an denen auch die rennbremsen montiert werden können. dropbar oder wie die heißen. im classikforum findest du da näheres zu.



*Brauch ich net, hab mir selbst was zusammengebastelt 
Viel schöner als der vorgefertigte Mist.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich nach dem aktuellen Projekt noch´n Rennrad hol ...aber nur gebraucht....aber trotzdem goil!
> würde die Palette gut ergänzen



Willst Dus zum "Haben" oder "Heizen"? Heißt Dein akt. Projekt vielleicht 6.6 oder anders? 
@Bumble: Carbon is die Wahl? Fitnessgedanken im "hohen" Alter?


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Willst Dus zum "Haben" oder "Heizen"? Heißt Dein akt. Projekt vielleicht 6.6 oder anders?



Nöö nur zum haben brauch ich´s nicht....will dann schon damit fahren! Hb ja im Moment auch noch´n alten Stahlhobel, aber mit dem trau ichmich net mehr auf die Straße  der ist stationär auf der Rolle

Vom aktuellen Projekt gibts hoffentlich in 2 Wochen Bildchen


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Vom aktuellen Projekt gibts hoffentlich in 2 Wochen Bildchen



Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, was da kommt!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (17. Mai 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

nach der ganzen Fitness und Rennrad diskusion mal wieder ein Stollengaul


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2007)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> nach der ganzen Fitness und Rennrad diskusion mal wieder ein Stollengaul



was issen das für ne gabel? ne mx pro?
sieht ja ganz nett aus der hobel  aber auch recht fitness-orientiert 
wo is das foto entstanden? in bankfurt? wohl eher net in rödersheim, oder?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (17. Mai 2007)

Das Foto ist in Paris gemacht,die Gabel is ne 120mm MX Pro,und der Hobel hat eindeutig mehr Fitness als der Fahrer   

macht aber sehr viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Mai 2007)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist in Paris gemacht,die Gabel is ne 120mm MX Pro,und der Hobel hat eindeutig mehr Fitness als der Fahrer
> 
> macht aber sehr viel Spass




*Cool, dass du noch lebst 

Grüßchen in die Pfalz  *


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2007)

So hier ist es  

fast komplett....muss noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2007)

THBiker.....geiles Teil


----------



## eL (28. Mai 2007)

macht nen netten eindruck.

was sind denn das für retrokurbeln?


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Mai 2007)

schönes Bike


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2007)

Danke....fährt sich auch sehr gut  



eL schrieb:


> macht nen netten eindruck.
> 
> was sind denn das für retrokurbeln?



Ne Race Face Northshore Dh  .....stabil und relativ leicht! Aber ich spare für was neues


----------



## Flugrost (29. Mai 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Mai 2007)

heiße moppe


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2007)

Danke  

Fahrberichte folgen nach dem Urlaub....wenn ich mich mit den voelen Knöpfen und Hebeln auseinander gesetzt habe  
1. Eindruck ist super...Erwartungen voll übertroffen


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Mai 2007)

schick, schick wie ist denn die gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> schick, schick wie ist denn die gabel?



naja bin erst 20km gefahren und kann nicht wirklich viel sagen!
1. Setup laut Herstellerangaben war für´n A.... die Gabel hat sich Null bewegt  
2. Setup Pi mal Daumen, war das Ansprechverhalten ganz gut, jedoch noch zu straff für meinen Geschmack!
Ist aber vielversprechend...und das bei 2,6 kg mit Steckachse   

Leider kann ich jetzterstmal nicht testen, da der Urlaub (ohne Bike) ansteht....


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Mai 2007)

Urlaub ohne Bike oder Ski kann man sich doch eigentlich sparen, oder?!


----------



## han (29. Mai 2007)

wie? nach Ligurien ohne Bike 

wenn es meiner Hand besser geht, gibt es eine Tour mit dir..dass das klar ist  sonst bekomme ich das Bike ja nie zu Gesicht


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> wie? nach Ligurien ohne Bike
> 
> wenn es meiner Hand besser geht, gibt es eine Tour mit dir..dass das klar ist  sonst bekomme ich das Bike ja nie zu Gesicht



geht klar!


Nö...geht nach Griechenland....dort kann man bikes leihen  hab ja alles dabei was man an Ausrüstung braucht!

Tour geht klar   machen wir aber per PM  oder Phone....steht ja dann auch Wachenheim an


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Strandi, mir fallen sogleich einige Nicks und Namen ein, die beim Thema RR Alpträume bekommen. Bundesweite Nightmares von Ostberlin über Hessen, das Saarland, Pfalz und Baden - gut gemacht! Wenn Du mit ner Rennsemmel hier aufkreuzt, machen wir mit vielen ne Ausfahrt (incl. kreiseln). Vielleicht kann ich sogar Face to Ground (...drückt sich immer...) engagieren.




boah....das hab ich spät gesehen...aber irgendwann seh ich alles - na warte...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juni 2007)

Neu:







Soweit zum Thema Rennradel...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juni 2007)

nico - du machst mir angst....

erst "gesunde" musik, jetzt ein fescher rr-helm - los..gibs zu, es gibt auch einen rr-nico im rr-forum...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juni 2007)

wat ist denn gesunde musik?

Und ganz im Ernst... bin nicht im RR Forum...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juni 2007)

na dein gemüserap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juni 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> na dein gemüserap


Der ist aber auch sowas von geil...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juni 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> na dein gemüserap


Der ist aber auch sowas von geil...


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2007)

Wenn sich der Nico einen RR-Schwuckenhelm kauft, kann ich ein kleines "Gegengewicht" setzen:






Kelme - Probefahrt steht noch aus


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Nico einen RR-Schwuckenhelm kauft, kann ich ein kleines "Gegengewicht" setzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du denn damit anfangen Herr K. ??
Zu so ner "coolen" Hose gehört ein "cooler" Ableger aufem F-Weg...
Sollen wir eigentlich dort mal einjähriges feiern?


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2007)

Was glaubst du eigentlich wozu ich mir das Teil geleistet habe, hä? Unter anderem genau dafür und wenn mein neues Gäbelchen in den Traktor eingebaut ist (das derzeitige Modell übernimmt mit Übergewicht die Funktion einer Starrgabel), werde auf dem geheimnisvollen Pfad eine feine Runde drehen. Ein Kerzchen für den "Hermanns-Sprung" bringe ich auch mit.


Kelme - ich mag keine Lieferfristen


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Nico einen RR-Schwuckenhelm kauft, kann ich ein kleines "Gegengewicht" setzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das schicke beinkleid extra für den waldtag erworben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. Juni 2007)

Die Hosen kamen nicht am Waldtag zum Einsatz, weil ich im flachen Münsterland (absolut bergfrei  ) ein Arbeitswochenende verbracht habe. Da die Wirtschaft aber brummen soll und der Fachhandel sein Späßchen haben muss, ziert seit heute das da mein Treckerchen:





Große Testfahrt morgen im Kreis der Vertrauten zum Donnersberg und retour. Frage: Ist das dann ein All Mountain- oder ein Touren-Hardtail  ?


Kelme - langes Testen und Bildchen im eingebauten Zustand machen


----------



## proclimber (15. Juni 2007)

So, mein Huckster musste einem neuen Rad weichen.
Auf dem Bild is es noch net 100% fertig aber man kanns erkennen:


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Proclimber,
sehr schön
Gruß Guru.


----------



## eL (15. Juni 2007)

sponsoring by DHL ?


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Juni 2007)

sieht schnell aus


----------



## Didgi (16. Juni 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sieht schnell aus



....sieht geil aus


----------



## proclimber (16. Juni 2007)

es IST schnell!!! morgen wird der große test in wildbad gemacht!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juni 2007)

MUHAHAHA! Das gibt Morgen ganz großes Kino! Gehe extra früh schlafen!


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Juni 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> es IST schnell!!! morgen wird der große test in wildbad gemacht!



wie nicht in ilmenau gewesen?


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juni 2007)

Nach langen Jahren mit Shimano rumtriggern war mal was anderes fällig. Aju inspirierte Drehgriffchen mit x9 Schalteisen. Nach zehn Stündchen ausprobieren und Griffe kürzen, kann ich nun folgendes berichten. Die Schaltvorgänge passieren so schnell und direkt, dass es eine wahre Freude ist - trockene Pfoten oder handbeschuht vorausgesetzt (nasse Flossen rutschen gerne mal). Auf Holperabfahrten höre ich weit seltener die Kette anschlagen (liegt best. an der stärkeren Spannfeder im SW).
Bremsen und schalten gleichzeitig gestaltet sich (noch) schwierig, darf sich gerne ändern; war bislang aber noch nicht spürbar notwendig.
Ach so, die ganze Nummer hat aus dem Louise Zweifingerheimer einen gut funktionierenden Einfingerhebel gemacht, da das Ding nach innen gerutscht ist. Bisher läufts gut - könnt aber sein, dass die Dreherei irgendwann nervt ... who knows.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2007)

Mal 'ne Frage: Drehgriff an Rad für den gröberen Einsatz (heißt das Enduro oder Freeride?) Passt das wirklich? Habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden. An meiner - für meine Verhältnisse - Rennfeile habe ich die SRAM 9.0 Halfpipe dran. Für diesen Zweck klasse. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen an meinem Treckerchen für das Grobe auch nur einen kurzen Drehgriff zu montieren. Da schalte ich lieber mit RF.


Kelme


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2007)

Find die neuen XTR Shifter wirklich top! Man kann mit Daumen und/oder Zeigefinger schalten, sie sind leicht und schauen schön aus! Alternativ fände ich nur die X0 Shifter noch gut!
Ich finde es schon sehr angenehm wenn man im DH die Finger an den Bremsen lassen kann und nur mit dem Daumen schaltet! 
Ich nutze fast nur noch die Daumenschaltfunktion!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Schaltvorgänge passieren so schnell und direkt, dass es eine wahre Freude ist - trockene Pfoten oder handbeschuht vorausgesetzt (nasse Flossen rutschen gerne mal). Auf Holperabfahrten höre ich weit seltener die Kette anschlagen (liegt best. an der stärkeren Spannfeder im SW).


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bei Wechsel von Shimpanso auf Sram ist man unheimlich überrascht, wie leicht, leise und präzise der Gangwechsel funzt - übrigens auch mit den normalen Sramshiftern. Nicht nur, dass die Kette durch die stärkere Feder weniger anschlägt... bei mir ist Hinterbaugeometriebedingt auch das XT-Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe geknallt, was bei Sram nicht mehr passiert!


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> bei mir ist Hinterbaugeometriebedingt auch das XT-Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe geknallt, was bei Sram nicht mehr passiert!


Da kann ich nur sagen: Saint - bewegt sich beim Schalten nicht vor und zurück und hate einen eigenen gedämpften Anschlag, der das Anschlagen an der Kettenstrebe zuverlässig verhindert. Nachteile: sackschwer (mit ca. 400gr doppelt so schwer wie XTR) und natürlich nur Shimano oder Saint kompatibler Steckachsnabe zu fahren.


----------



## proclimber (18. Juni 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie nicht in ilmenau gewesen?



nö, leider nicht. Samstag war arbeiten angesagt. Dafür hab ich Wildbad frei!

Das Rad rennt den Berg einfach nur runter. Im direkten Vergleich zum Huckster einfach top. Viiiiel leichter 
Nach der ersten Abfahrt sah ich so aus:


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2007)

Hüüü!  und bei der zweiten haste dich am Gang Bang in die Landung genagelt... Da sahste dann so aus:  Oda?!  *spässle_gemacht*


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2007)

bei sräähm gibts ja auch die trigger..... waren die nich gut genug? drehgriffe erfordern weit höhere handkräfte zum schalten als rapidfire. wobei die sram trigger weitaus schwerer gehen als shimano. sram schaltet dafür mit nen ausgeschlagenen x7er (das sind nach zirka 1 jahr) immernoch exakt.... respäkt!!!

der sinn von drehgriffschaltungen wird sich mir jedenfalls nicht erschließen. dann lieber singlespeed


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> am Gang Bang in die Landung genagelt.


Ouch... zu kurz gekommen? Kenn ich


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bei Wechsel von Shimpanso auf Sram ist man unheimlich überrascht, wie leicht, leise und präzise der Gangwechsel funzt - übrigens auch mit den normalen Sramshiftern. Nicht nur, dass die Kette durch die stärkere Feder weniger anschlägt... bei mir ist Hinterbaugeometriebedingt auch das XT-Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe geknallt, was bei Sram nicht mehr passiert!


Du darfst nicht dein 10 Jahre altes Shimano Deore mit einem neuen SRAM X7 oder aufwärts vergleichen. Ich bin letztes Jahr von XT auf X9 sowie X7 gewechselt. Einen besseren Schaltkompfort habe ich nicht gemerkt. Schnelleres Schalten ebensowenig. Das XT war halt auch neu. Ich bin eigentlich nur gewechselt, weil ich diesen sch* Schaltzugbogen nicht mochte und ich direkt ins Schaltwerk rein wollte.  

Wenn ich meine beiden Ersatzschaltwerke auch zerdengelt habe, werde ich es wohl mit Shimano Shadow ausprobieren. In Wildbad leiden die Schaltwerke immer sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (19. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ouch... zu kurz gekommen? Kenn ich



GENAU!  
hab auf SRAM umgerüstet und beim Schalten nimmer dran gedacht und anstatt runtergeschalten ging garnix  dann hab ich mal das Kettenblatt auf den Balken gesetzt....naja passiert is mir zum glück nix.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage: Drehgriff an Rad für den gröberen Einsatz (heißt das Enduro oder Freeride?) Passt das wirklich? Habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden. An meiner - für meine Verhältnisse - Rennfeile habe ich die SRAM 9.0 Halfpipe dran. Für diesen Zweck klasse. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen an meinem Treckerchen für das Grobe auch nur einen kurzen Drehgriff zu montieren. Da schalte ich lieber mit RF.
> 
> 
> Kelme



Na, so grob ist der Einsatz nu nicht. In vielen Posts lese ich, dass es schon fast eine Glaubensfrage ist (ob drehen oder triggern), ob man Dreher an was anderes als eine Rennsemmel dranbauen kann. Man kann, man muss nicht - die Vorteile sind genannt, ich warte auf die Nachteile.

@eL: die Handkräfte kommen aus dem Handgelenk und nicht aus nem schwindligen Fingerchen. Somit dürfen sie höher sein.
Wozu SSP wenns Schaltung gibt?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2007)

Als ich noch Rohloff mit Drehgriff im heavy duty  Einsatz gefahren bin hat mich eigentlich nur gestört das der Griff so in die Hand drückt. Allerdings ist der Rohloffgriff auch ein bisschen anders als der SRam griff geformt. Ein versehentliches Schalten wärend des Fahrens ist aber nie vorgekommt...
Von daher kann ich nicht davon abraten... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> GENAU!
> hab auf SRAM umgerüstet und beim Schalten nimmer dran gedacht und anstatt runtergeschalten ging garnix  dann hab ich mal das Kettenblatt auf den Balken gesetzt....naja passiert is mir zum glück nix.


Solange du noch über den Lenker geflogen bist und davor nicht auf diesen aufgeschlagen bist ist ja alles fit 

Sram is Gewöhnungssache  Habe auch ein wenig gebraucht, um von Shimano wegzukommen...


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2007)

so leute...ich mach jetzt mal ernst was rennrad betrifft...
bin ja immer noch sehr vom decathlon angetan...
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...es/road-competitio/product_5611650/index.html
kostet 1299,- EUR

Ansonsten gefällt mir ja auch das CUBE Streamer ganz gut





Und wat für ne Rahmengrösse brauche ich denn bei 178cm?

Grüssle
Strandinator


----------



## Sinus (19. Juni 2007)

Kommt auf die Schritthöhe an .... ich denke mal 54 oder 56, wobei das letztendlich auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt ob sportlich (eher kleiner) oder gemütlich (eher größer) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2007)

wenn du dir ein "richtiges" rr holst, solltest du unter 55 nicht fahren - die dinger sind mittlerweile echt kompakt. ich hab bei 1,75 ne rh von 55 - 56 wÃ¼rde noch gehen, 57 ist zu groÃ fÃ¼r mich. bei decathlon hab ich in italienischen foren viel gutes Ã¼ber die bÂ´twin rÃ¤der gehÃ¶rt, die fangen aber erst in der nÃ¤chsten preiskategorie an.
noch ein tipp: laÃ die finger von den shimano-lrs whr 500/550 und den nachfolgern - sonst wirst du dauerkunde bei deinem radhÃ¤ndler zum nachzentrieren. die rÃ¤der sind alles andere als stabil (mein bruder hat nen 550er lrs an seinem radl).
bei den groÃen herstellern bekommst auch schÃ¶ne rÃ¤der - im bereich um die 1300â¬ kÃ¶nnte zb das bianchi via nirone 7 alu/carbon liegen...

edit: schritthÃ¶he ermitteln mit 0,66 multiplizieren und du bekommst das italienische maÃ fÃ¼r die rahmenhÃ¶he (tretlagermitte bis mitte oberrohr) - so hast du nen guten anhaltspunkt


----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> so leute...ich mach jetzt mal ernst was rennrad betrifft...
> bin ja immer noch sehr vom decathlon angetan...
> http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...es/road-competitio/product_5611650/index.html
> kostet 1299,- EUR
> ...



*Ganz sicher dass du da unbedingt gleich was neues brauchst ?

Was wenn du merkst dass das doch nix für dich ist ?
Rennradlenker ist ja nicht grad das bequemste  

Rahmengröße 56 müsste passen denk ich mal  
*


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2007)

die neueren rr sind bequemer als gedacht - zumindest für mich. mein rr is auf asphalt bequemer als das mtb....


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> ....
> Rennradlenker ist ja nicht grad das bequemste
> ...



   

Kann auch nur Racer mit geradem Lenker empfehlen.  

Schon allein der Psychologische Vorteil ist enorm.
Ziehst Du bei einem Duell mit einem Gehornten RRler den Kürzeren, dann war das ja zu erwarten.  
Zockst Du Ihn aber ab, dann liegt der abends heulend im Bett.  

Außerdem kann man Flatbarracer auch sehr gut mit Shorts, Camelbag und Helm mit Schild fahren.  

Hier mal meiner:


----------



## eL (19. Juni 2007)

ja genau
und wenn du jetzt noch nen paar gnubbelreifen aufziehst is der auch gut für`s gelände.

echt netter zaun deine Marine


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2007)

eL schrieb:


> .... jetzt noch nen paar gnubbelreifen aufziehst is der auch gut für`s gelände...



Genau! Noch eine großer Vorteil gegenüber nem RR. 


Auf dem Bild mit den 28mm Reifen für schlechten Teer in Italien.
Momentan die schnellen 23mm Michelins.
Und im Winter die 32mm Crossreifen mit Pannenschutz für Teer bis leichtes Gelände.


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2007)

schickes radl...*g* 
aber ich würd generell von nem rr-rahmen mit nem flatbar abraten - dann lieber ein radl, dessen geometrie auch dafür passt - mit nem flatbar am rr zappelst ziemlich in der gegend rum

@ tobsn: wieso?`das gibts ja auch fürs rr - nur sagt man dann ciclocross dazu....warum auch immer


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2007)

Das Rennradlenker nicht die bequemsten sind halte ich mal für nen Gerücht...
Der Lenker bietet 4 Griffpositionen und mehr. Zeig mir mal wie de das mit nem CC-Feilenlenker machst... 
Außerdem felxt nen Rennrad mehr als nen Hardtail und das ist dem Komfort nicht gerade abträglich...


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner:


Und lauter rasierte Beine im Hintergrund


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juni 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Rennradlenker nicht die bequemsten sind halte ich mal für nen Gerücht...
> Der Lenker bietet 4 Griffpositionen und mehr. Zeig mir mal wie de das mit nem CC-Feilenlenker machst...


Stümmt. Vielfältigere Griffpositionen bietet kein anderes Geröhr - außer einem Trekkinggedöns viell..


mtb_nico schrieb:


> Außerdem felxt nen Rennrad mehr als nen Hardtail und das ist dem Komfort nicht gerade abträglich...


Das stimmt so nicht. RR fahren hat nix mit Komfort zu tun. Weder sportiv noch rahmentechnisch. Fingerdicke 23er bei 8Bar und alles starr sagen nein zur Sofamentalität. Ich kenne auch keinen zeitgemäßen Dackelschneiderrahmen, der flext. (ok, Stahl aus den 80ern viell.)
Das HTail is da um einiges komfortabler.


Edith: Schanauze, Lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und lauter rasierte Beine im Hintergrund



Lev Schnauze!  

P.S.: Sind auch Mädelbeine, aber da fehlt Dir offensichtlich noch die Erfahrung.


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch keinen zeitgemäßen Dackelschneiderrahmen, der flext. (ok, Stahl aus den 80ern viell.)
> Das HTail is da um einiges komfortabler.


MMhh.... also grundsätzlich flext mal jeder Rahmen. Kommt nur drauf an ob mehr oder weniger. 

Habe damit auch nicht gemeint, dass das Rennrad komfortabler ist als ein Hardtail. Das ist schon nicht möglich wegen der fehlenden Federgabel. Aber die Vorstellung, dass ein Rennrad sich fährt wie nen Schraubstock ist halt nicht wahr...


----------



## proclimber (19. Juni 2007)

also ich find mein rennrad schon relativ bequem. is natürlich net zu vergleichen mit meinem rollenden sofa aber ich will damit ja net in de wald sondern ordentlich kilometer machen auf der straße....


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2007)

noch n schönes angebot 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a4455/radon_boa_litening_15_years_2007.html


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2007)

grad für den bikeurlaub in der pfalz eingekauft 
















und damit die zeit im auto net so lang wird noch ne neue cd 




http://www.myspace.com/cyborgattack


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> grad für den bikeurlaub in der pfalz eingekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Chemo-Fraß, Schwuchtelhöschen und Menschenfressermucke  

Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen um dich  *


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

kennt jemand den reifen?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?PartnerID=1219&ModelID=11188


----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2007)

Nachdem meine Swampis mittlerweile gut abgenudelt sind und ich mich net so recht zu den Bettys durchringen kann, suche ich grad nach nem neuen Satz Reifen für meine Raubkatze. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?!? Grip und Pannenschutz wichtiger als Gewicht


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Highroller/Minion.
Wenn Minion, dann für vorne und hinten den Minion F!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2007)

Al Mighty, solange er auf der Felge bleibt unzerstörbar...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Swampis mittlerweile gut abgenudelt sind und ich mich net so recht zu den Bettys durchringen kann, suche ich grad nach nem neuen Satz Reifen für meine Raubkatze. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?!? Grip und Pannenschutz wichtiger als Gewicht



solltest du doch etwas auf das Gewicht achten wollen, dann nimm den Minion in 1ply! Bin damit bisher zurfrieden (aber ich fahr ja auch wie´n Mädchen  )
Laß die Finger vom Advantage! 
Wenn du die Raubkatze mitbringst, dann könnt ich dir mal 2 Minions 2ply geben, die stehen bei mir noch rum

Ach übrigens, so wie es aussschaut bin ich nächste Woche da!


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> solltest du doch etwas auf das Gewicht achten wollen, dann nimm den Minion in 1ply! Bin damit bisher zurfrieden (aber ich fahr ja auch wie´n Mädchen  )
> Laß die Finger vom Advantage!
> Wenn du die Raubkatze mitbringst, dann könnt ich dir mal 2 Minions 2ply geben, die stehen bei mir noch rum
> 
> Ach übrigens, so wie es aussschaut bin ich nächste Woche da!



jeps, raubkatze wird mitgebracht  
rocolein ist auch wieder da und läuft astrein   
aber das decathlon wird auch mitgebracht...für so einen höhenmeterfressertag  muss aber erstmal meine halsseuche wegkriegen


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn Minion, dann für vorne und hinten den Minion F!


Wieso das? Ich bin bis jetzt nur ein Mal Minion (probe)gefahren und da fand ich die klassische Front/Rear Kombi (beide in der FR Version) eigentlich super.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> jeps, raubkatze wird mitgebracht
> rocolein ist auch wieder da und läuft astrein
> aber das decathlon wird auch mitgebracht...für so einen höhenmeterfressertag  muss aber erstmal meine halsseuche wegkriegen



*Wann kommst du denn jetzt genau ?

Mannheim Gruftiladen könnte eventuell doch klappen bei mir, vorausgesetzt die lassen mich da überhaupt rein  *


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso das? Ich bin bis jetzt nur ein Mal Minion (probe)gefahren und da fand ich die klassische Front/Rear Kombi (beide in der FR Version) eigentlich super.


Weil beim F Reifen gleich der Grip höher ist als bei der R Version.
Wenn du mehr Grip haben möchstest, holst du dir zwei Front Reifen.
Steht sogar auf der Maxxis HP, dass diese Kombi empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wann kommst du denn jetzt genau ?
> 
> Mannheim Gruftiladen könnte eventuell doch klappen bei mir, vorausgesetzt die lassen mich da überhaupt rein  *



vom 14.7.-22.7.
mannheim gruftiladen is dann am montag d. 16.  wenn du dich schwarz anziehst und net lachst dürfte es klappen


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> vom 14.7.-22.7.
> mannheim gruftiladen is dann am montag d. 16.  wenn du dich schwarz anziehst und net lachst dürfte es klappen




*Schwarze Klamotten hab ich, aber spätestens beim Anblick von dem Faschingsverein werd ich mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen können  

Nimmst mich trotzdem mit ?  

P.S. Früher haben die durchaus auch mal was punkiges laufen lassen, iss dat net mehr, oder nur an nem anderen Tag ???*


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Schwarze Klamotten hab ich, aber spätestens beim Anblick von dem Faschingsverein werd ich mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen können
> 
> Nimmst mich trotzdem mit ?
> 
> P.S. Früher haben die durchaus auch mal was punkiges laufen lassen, iss dat net mehr, oder nur an nem anderen Tag ???*



tüllich nehm ich dich mit...den spass kann ich mir ja net entgehen lassen 
punk is an nem anderen tag...montags is black planet...tiefschwarz


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> tüllich nehm ich dich mit...den spass kann ich mir ja net entgehen lassen
> punk is an nem anderen tag...montags is black planet...tiefschwarz



*Alles klar, ich pack die Plastik-Vampirzähne ein  *


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Alles klar, ich pack die Plastik-Vampirzähne ein  *



biste wirklich sicher das du dir das antun willst? die mucke is teilweise schon recht grenzwertig wenn man net so drauf steht  wär aber cool  
ich werd nochmal shoppen gehen vorher...mein gruft-outfit passt mir net mehr...


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> biste wirklich sicher das du dir das antun willst? die mucke is teilweise schon recht grenzwertig wenn man net so drauf steht  wär aber cool



*Da gibts doch Allohol, oder ? *


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da gibts doch Allohol, oder ? *



oh ja...das gute ureich  






muss mich wohl auch nach nem fahrer gen düw umschauen


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> oh ja...das gute ureich


*Sehr fein, da trink ich dann auch mal eins  *



strandi schrieb:


> muss mich wohl auch nach nem fahrer gen düw umschauen



*Und ich mich nach ner Straba richtung HD  

Vielleicht schleifen wir ja den Kuno noch mit. Mal schaun ob der mit kommt Zombies streicheln 
By the way: Setz mal nen Link hierher von deinem eigentlichen Thread aus  *


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2007)

Warum wollt ihr eigentlich die Schwarzkittelnummer? `Heißt heutzutage viell. "Emo" und is definitiv unhörbar, oder? (da lass ich mir gerne wat anderes sagen...)
Wenn ihr aber zum Kicker spielen hin geht, so sie die noch haben, würd ich mich supergerne einklinken!


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr eigentlich die Schwarzkittelnummer? `Heißt heutzutage viell. "Emo" und is definitiv unhörbar, oder? (da lass ich mir gerne wat anderes sagen...)
> Wenn ihr aber zum Kicker spielen hin geht, so sie die noch haben, würd ich mich supergerne einklinken!



als ich das letzte mal vor ca. 2 jahren dort war gab´s den kickertisch noch. und black planet is kein emo...zieh dir mal die lieder von cyborg attack rein (siehe letzte seite), dann weisste was so in etwa kommt...sonst deine lakaien, depeche mode, rammstein, in extremo...so die rille...und warum? weil ich die mucke mag und auf die mädels in lackkleidchen abfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ... und auf die mädels in lackkleidchen abfahre


OK! ... Kickern find ich spannender


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> OK! ... Kickern find ich spannender



hm...vielleicht gibt´s ja auch ein paar knackige kerle die mit dir kickern wollen


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2007)

Knackig kickernde Lackladies fänd ich dann schon reizender...
...Sollten Stephen und Du allerdings so auftauchen, würd dich mir die Tischfußballorgie sparen...


----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> OK! ... Kickern find ich spannender



*Ich auch, lass den Jugend halt abgothen ( heisst das so   ) während wir gemütlich ne Runde kickern  und uns ein feines Ben Becker Bier reinzischen, oder auch 2  

Wär cool wenn das bei dir klappen würde, nicht dass ich wieder den ganzen Abend den Oldie-Stempel auf der Stirn hab  


Flugrost schrieb:



			...Sollten Stephen und Du allerdings so auftauchen, würd dich mir die Tischfußballorgie sparen...


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*
Hab meine Lack und Leder Sammlung grade bei Ebay vertickert, sorry ;-)*


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juli 2007)

Also der Kicker war schon immer fester Bestandteil im Genesis, da hab ich auch schon viele Stunden verbracht...
Vielleicht komm ich auch mit, dann können wir einen Kicker (falls es noch zwei gibt) komplett reservieren.
Wird mal wieder Zeit zu üben...


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2007)

boah...dann geh ich mit 3 normalos zu ner goth-party...aber wehe ihr zieht euch bunt an   und wehe ihr macht euch über mein lack-outfit lustig


----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> boah...dann geh ich mit 3 normalos zu ner goth-party...aber wehe ihr zieht euch bunt an   und wehe ihr macht euch über mein lack-outfit lustig



*Ahja, jetzt auf einmal bin ich ein Normalo  

Irgendwie fehlt jetzt nur noch Onkel Mari bei dem lustigen Kostümball *


----------



## THBiker (9. Juli 2007)

weiß kommt auch gut   hab ich mal gemacht, d.h. bin da aus versehen mal rein geraten


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ahja, jetzt auf einmal bin ich ein Normalo
> 
> Irgendwie fehlt jetzt nur noch Onkel Mari bei dem lustigen Kostümball *



naja, weisst schon wie ich das meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juli 2007)

Strandi, Strandi...über Düsterschuppen und die zugehörige Mucke kannst du mir nicht viel beibringen.
Vor einigen Jahren war ich in mehreren Läden der Szene Stammgast. Heute ist mir das alles zu depri...
Aber Saufen und Kickern geht auch bei Depri-Musik. Wenn ihr dabei seid, wird's eh lustig.
Hoffentlich schmeißen die uns nicht raus, weil wir so fröhlich sind  

...nur dumm, dass ich direkt von der Arbeit komme und am nächsten Tag auch wieder arbeiten muss...mal schauen.


----------



## OZM (9. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ...aber wehe ihr zieht euch bunt an ...



und bloß nicht schwitzen

rote Bäckchen sind ebenfalls very uncool  

OZM


----------



## eL (9. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> weiß kommt auch gut   hab ich mal gemacht, d.h. bin da aus versehen mal rein geraten



ja wie geil
der TH in dem weißen "Saturday Night" anzug vom john travolta. Und erst sein verstörtes gesicht als "KEIN" BeeGees aus den boxen schallte.


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ja wie geil
> der TH in dem weißen "Saturday Night" anzug vom john travolta. Und erst sein verstörtes gesicht als "KEIN" BeeGees aus den boxen schallte.



ganz so schlimm war´s nicht


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> so leute...ich mach jetzt mal ernst was rennrad betrifft...
> bin ja immer noch sehr vom decathlon angetan...
> http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...es/road-competitio/product_5611650/index.html
> kostet 1299,- EUR
> ...



hab heute mal in hannover auf dem streamer in 56cm gesessen...war ganz ok...kostet dort sogar nur 1199 eur  
hab aber in celle auch ein stevens aspin gesehen für 1399 eur...gefiel mir auch sehr gut! rahmenhöhe 54cm. war eigentlich ok...und nu?


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ...und nu?



*Na wenn du`s net weisst * 

*Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass man bei nem Rennrad durchaus auch mal ein gebrauchtes in Erwägung ziehen sollte.

Da würdeste für weniger Kohle ne deutlich bessere Ausstattung bekommen und das macht sich absolut bemerkbar.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch gar keine Fotos von meinem umgebauten Renner drin hab  

Kommt dann noch  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Juli 2007)

strandi hat doch kohle.... is ja banker!!

bumble hat jetz rennratt? umgotteswillen


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Na wenn du`s net weisst *
> 
> *Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass man bei nem Rennrad durchaus auch mal ein gebrauchtes in Erwägung ziehen sollte.
> 
> ...



weniger kohle ja, aber ultegra is doch ok 

und chic isses ja auch  






ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen 

Chassis 
  Gabel   Carbon T-Blade, 1 1/8" Aluschaft 
  Steuersatz   FSA 8 Integrated 1 1/8", Cartridge 
  Antrieb 
  Kurbeln   Shimano Ultegra, 53-39 und 52-39-30 
  Innenlager   Shimano Ultegra integrated 
  Schaltung h   Shimano Ultegra 6600 
  Schaltung v   Shimano Ultegra 6600 und 6603 
  Kette   Shimano Ultegra 6600 
  Cassette   Shimano Ultegra 6600 12-25 
  Laufräder 
  Systemlaufrad   Mavic Aksium Race 700C 
Reifen Continental Ultra 3000, 700*23C 
  Cockpit 
  Lenker   Oxygen Driver Anatomic 
  Vorbau   Oxygen Scorpo 31.8mm 
Sattel   Oxygen Cyrius 
  Stütze   Oxygen Driver 280mm 
  Schalt-Bremshebel   Shimano Ultegra STI 
Bremsen Shimano Ultegra 
  Daten 
  Gewicht   8.7 kg 
  Rohrmaterial   Aluminium 7005TB smooth 
  Grössen   50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62, 64cm 
  Farbe(n)   Pearl Black, Cherry (nur 3*10) 
  Neu 2006 


hatte aber in dk im forum auch gepostet das ich n gebrauchtes rennrad suche...leider nix passendes in meiner gegend angeboten worden


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2007)

*Für 1200 Euro ne komplette Ultegra Ausstattung iss ja absolut okay, dachte da wär schwächeres Zeugs dran  

Allerdings wüsste ich  nicht warum ich soviel Kohle raushauen sollte   hab für mein 11 Jahre altes Principia mit Dura Ace Ausstattung nicht mal 300 Euro bezahlt  *


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Für 1200 Euro ne komplette Ultegra Ausstattung iss ja absolut okay, dachte da wär schwächeres Zeugs dran
> 
> Allerdings wüsste ich  nicht warum ich soviel Kohle raushauen sollte   hab für mein 11 Jahre altes Principia mit Dura Ace Ausstattung nicht mal 300 Euro bezahlt  *



ja aber du bist auch de bastel-bumble....und ich bin de technische legastheniker ohne zeit zum schrauben


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2007)

Sogar mit der 105er kann man Rennen fahren - für uns also allemal ausreichend!


----------



## Didgi (13. Juli 2007)

Hey Strandi,

also nur mal so als Info: 

Ich find das Cube und das Stevens einfach zu teuer.

Mal zum Vergleich, ich wÃ¼rde ein Rennrad mit komplett Ultergra 10fach, Citec LaufrÃ¤dern (oder besser), und nem geilen Rahmen (Vollcarbon oder Alu/Carbon) fÃ¼r 800-900â¬ bekommen. Alles neu bis auf die Ultegra!

Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.

GrÃ¼Ãe Daniel





strandi schrieb:


> weniger kohle ja, aber ultegra is doch ok
> 
> und chic isses ja auch
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2007)

Dann aber nur geklaut...


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2007)

angeber!


----------



## THBiker (13. Juli 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey Strandi,
> 
> also nur mal so als Info:
> 
> ...




Und jetzt verrate mal noch wo   

Ich find das Stevens nicht so schlecht! Canyon wäre ja auch noch ne Alternative!

Ich überleg auch, mir für den Winter ein Stevens zuzulegen....mal gucke was das Konto sagt


----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

Guude Morsche Ihr Pfälzer!

Sorry wenn ich mich mal so einmische (ja auch ich hab ein Rennrad, sogar ein gebrauchtes gekauft ).
Wollt mal fragen wer am Sonntag auch noch Richtung Lac Blanc unterwegs ist?
Freibug/Pfälzer Ausfahrt gabs ja schon länger nicht mehr  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marc, der Bumble ist wieder in da House und da wird sich bestimmt ein Termin finden


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ja aber du bist auch de bastel-bumble....und ich bin de technische legastheniker ohne zeit zum schrauben


*Nix basteln, das gute Stück war komplett einsatzfähig und Top in Schuss.
Mann muss halt nur bisserl die Äuglein aufmachen und sich eventuell vorher bezüglich derAusstattung schlau machen  *



Flugrost schrieb:


> Sogar mit der 105er kann man Rennen fahren - für uns also allemal ausreichend!


*
Wenn man etwas anspruchsloser ist sicherlich ;-) 
Mit ner Deore kommt man auch bestens zurecht und trotzdem fahrens die wenigsten.*



han schrieb:


> Hallo Marc, der Bumble ist wieder in da House und da wird sich bestimmt ein Termin finden


*
Muss aber Sonntag Nachmittag / Abend schon wieder zurück nach NBG ;-)*


----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

Moin Han,

Du kannst doch auch Ratt fahrn,oder  

Es steht ja *noch immer* der Besuch von Euch aus


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey Strandi,
> 
> also nur mal so als Info:
> 
> ...



jetzt mach´s net so spannend und hau raus damit wo´s den edlen hobel gibt


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2007)

Mal ganz im Ernst... Ich kenne die ungefähren Einkaufspreise von solchen Rädern. Zumindest von nem Alu/Carbon Rennradel mit kmpl. Ultegra und die liegen weit über den von dir genannten Betrag, Daniel.
Also entweder ists nen gut gebrauchtes, ein geklautes oder nen Ragazzirahmen mit Carbonlookfolie... 

So nu lass mal hören was das genua für ein Rahmen ist. Wer gaggert muss auch legen.


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also entweder ists nen gut gebrauchtes, ein geklautes oder nen Ragazzirahmen



*Lies mal genau, er hat ja auch von ner gebrauchten Ultegra geredet  

Wobei  ich da nicht ganz den Vergleich mit Strandis Neubike verstehe, iss ja logisch dass das gebrauchte Zeugs einige Hunderter günstiger ist.*


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Moin Han,
> 
> Du kannst doch auch Ratt fahrn,oder
> 
> Es steht ja *noch immer* der Besuch von Euch aus



*Winterberg roadgap wieder rausgenommen ?  

Ja stimmt, wir sollten endlich mal bei euch zu ner Schauinslandrunde vorbeikommen.
Ich verspreche, dass ich mal versuche was anzuleiern am besten noch dieser Jahr  *


----------



## ka-zwo (13. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Guude Morsche Ihr Pfälzer!
> 
> Sorry wenn ich mich mal so einmische (ja auch ich hab ein Rennrad, sogar ein gebrauchtes gekauft ).
> Wollt mal fragen wer am Sonntag auch noch Richtung Lac Blanc unterwegs ist?
> ...




Eine kleine Delegation Soulrider aus'm Saarland wird am Samstag nächste Woche (21.7.) in Lac Blanc sein. Mit dem ein oder anderen, von Pfalz-Touren bekannten Gesicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2007)

ka-zwo schrieb:


> Eine kleine Delegation Soulrider aus'm Saarland wird am Samstag nächste Woche (21.7.) in Lac Blanc sein. Mit dem ein oder anderen, von Pfalz-Touren bekannten Gesicht...


Zwei Kumpels und ich sind diesen Sonnmtag da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zwei Kumpels und ich sind diesen Sonnmtag da.




Dann hau mich mal an wenn mein Cheetah siehst  

Bis Sonntag


----------



## han (13. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Moin Han,
> 
> Du kannst doch auch Ratt fahrn,oder
> 
> Es steht ja *noch immer* der Besuch von Euch aus



 wegen Handgelenkbruch vor 10 Wochen eher weniger Ratt gefahren


----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

dat is shit! Na Gute Besserung in dem Fall auf daß Du bald wieder reinhauen kannst! Beim biken passiert?
*sorry für offtopic*


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Dann hau mich mal an wenn mein Cheetah siehst
> 
> Bis Sonntag



Werd ich machen... Mein C'dale ist auch nicht zu überhören... 
Dank Hope-Nabe...  
Und ein Chetah werd ich auch im Gepäck haben.


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2007)

na marc..... so harttt is seiner aunich..... trotzdessen es ein kleiner feiner italiano iss

wenn ihr ma ins zonenrandgebiet nach freiburch zum rattfahren fahrt dann nehmt mich bitte mit. hab noch nie nich ins land geschaut..... und das sollte ich aber bevor....


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2007)

Boah was nen Deutsch... nicht alles ist Boschidduuu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. Juli 2007)

das war schwäbisch für fischköpp 

ich versuch mich seit mehr als drei jahren hier zu integrieren aber weder mein geist noch mein körper lassen eine derartige rückentwicklung zu.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute

wer von euch kennt einen Laden, der noch einen

GIRO Xen Helm in Gr. M camo-white hat?????


Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!! Ich bräuchte genau diesen!!! Helm


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Juli 2007)

http://www.profirad.de/giro-fahrradhelm-matt-weiss-camo-p-3646.html?language=de


----------



## marc (16. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> na marc..... so harttt is seiner aunich..... trotzdessen es ein kleiner feiner italiano iss
> 
> wenn ihr ma ins zonenrandgebiet nach freiburch zum rattfahren fahrt dann nehmt mich bitte mit. hab noch nie nich ins land geschaut..... und das sollte ich aber bevor....


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube, das sollte heißen, das eL auch gerne mal mit euch in Freiburg eine Tour fahren will.

@eL: Schau doch einfach in den Nachbarfred. Bei den Luigis ist tourmäßig mehr los als bei den Südamerikanern.


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> http://www.profirad.de/giro-fahrradhelm-matt-weiss-camo-p-3646.html?language=de



DAAAANKEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

marc allet klar?
war ick zuuu deutlich für dich?

ja so is das ... da wird man mal konkret und sch  missverstanden.

will sagen wenn die freibürger mal besuch wünschen bei ner ratttour dann müssen sie mal bescheidsagen. öffentlich ausserhalb ihres luigi fred´s


----------



## marc (17. Juli 2007)

der el ist doch immer willkommen. Da muß er einfach den "Kandel,..." Fred verfolgen wo die neusten News drin stehen. Momentan ist Lac Blanc ein Thema. Wir müssen den Lift ordentlich einfahren  
Wirf dich einfach in die Runde. Wir Luigi´s sind da nicht so diszipliniert wie die NL´s (Gott hab sie seelig ) ...und komm er dann mal mit. dann klappts auch mit dem Süden  

Gruß Marc


----------



## eL (17. Juli 2007)

Allet klar
wenn mich meine form zurück hat dann werde ich meinen streitwagen mal gen süden lenken und ne runde mit euch um die hügel ziehen.
wäre schön wenn nils und bernd noch leben würden und sich uns anschließen täten. aber der eine konstruiert bestimmt grad das perpeteum mobile um den weltenergiehunger zu stillen und zichmillionen chinesen aus der knechtschaft eines riesenlaufrades zu befreien und der andere jongliert mit pflanzengenen um den welthunger zu eliminieren.
Ich wünscht sie würden sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren ... auf das biken.
in diesem sinne

eL


----------



## THBiker (17. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> http://www.profirad.de/giro-fahrradhelm-matt-weiss-camo-p-3646.html?language=de



Mist ausverkauft!

Hat noch jemand ne Qulee für diesen Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (17. Juli 2007)

haste schon mal gegoogelt ?

da findest du bestimmt noch irgendwas ..
hoffe ich


----------



## THBiker (17. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> haste schon mal gegoogelt ?
> 
> da findest du bestimmt noch irgendwas ..
> hoffe ich



Jo deswegen habe ich ja hier was rein geschrieben.....ich find den Helm nicht mehr in M! in L hab ich ihn sogar beim BikeMax gesehen.....paßt net


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Juli 2007)

schade..


----------



## Didgi (7. August 2007)

*Lizard Skins Knie/Scheinbein Kombo*

Wollt mal genauere Infos geben: 





- super Passform
- sitzen Angenehm
- stören kein bisschen beim Treten
- große Hartplastik Schutzfläche
- Schutz für die Wade
- nicht zu teuer

Kann sie nur empfehlen. Hab sie grad am Sonntag 3 Stunden auf ne "Tour" angehabt, nach ein paar Minuten merkt man sie nicht mehr. Echt super die Dinger und erschwinglich!

Daniel


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2007)

ich hab mir heute mal (wieder) was bei meinen *Lieblingsfahrradhändler* gekauft , ein 2008ter Shimano XT Shadow Schaltwerk 










Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## Speedbullit (31. August 2007)

ups das hab ich mir doch auch glatt bei meinem lieblingshändler gekauft 
und muss sagen das teil is geil


----------



## zena (11. September 2007)

taraaaa 
das ist mein neuer blauer Grashüpfer 
luftige 16,2kg, 150mm Sprungfedern und sogar noch tourentauglich bei genügend Schmalz in den Waden und nicht allzu steilen Anstiegen versteht sichs 
besonders großes Dankeschön geht an meinen Chefmechaniker für das Zusammenschrauben.  

...endlich hab ich keine Angst mehr vorm Hüpfen  

grüße zena


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2007)

schick schick


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?
Der Hinterbau ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, oder?
Auf jeden Fall fein um im PW shreddern zu können. (Was natürlich niemand von uns macht... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (12. September 2007)

Also bestens für die "Lady's Tour" ausgerüstet.
150mm sind fein zum  

Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?
> Der Hinterbau ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, oder?




*Ein echtes Oldschool-Cheetah steht doch drauf  

Wobei ich ja bei der Farbe das Gefühl habe dass Zena mir da was abgeschaut hat  *


----------



## zena (12. September 2007)

nein nix abgeschaut den rahmen hatte ich seit 3 jahren und war irgendwo unter gerümpels im keller. es ist eins der wenigen "amazon" modellen von cheetah was der herrlinger für frauen geschweißt hat. also ein bunny-rad 
leider ist der rahmen beim schweißen bissle eingelaufen sodass es stummelige 38cm misst. bissle klein zum cc-fahren und lange schlacksen sollte man auch nicht haben. das ding ist aber kalmit getestet und es hüppft von alleine.    
die dämpferaufnahme an der wippe hammwa auch bissle verändert sodass hinten 140mm rauskamen. der einzige wermutstropfen: leider war das tuningsbudget begrenzt sodass nur "robbuste" klobige parts dran kamen und das gewicht stieg. macht nix, ich bin auch keine elfe. das mittlere (einzige) kettenblatt vorne ist bei 10% steigung am ende...bessergesagt ich bin am ende 
...eins ist sicher...hierdran kommen keine blümchen


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ein echtes Oldschool-Cheetah steht doch drauf
> 
> Wobei ich ja bei der Farbe das Gefühl habe dass Zena mir da was abgeschaut hat  *


Hätte es nicht lesen können wenn du es nicht gesagt hättest!


----------



## strandi (12. September 2007)

zena schrieb:


> die dämpferaufnahme an der wippe hammwa auch bissle verändert sodass hinten 140mm rauskamen.



   das is doch bumbles spezielgebiet   
wenn das der herrlinger wüsste


----------



## eL (12. September 2007)

naja
reicht ja das es ein extra Ladybike iss...... da noch blümchen drann wäre overdresst.

im hope forum gibt es die passende bremse.... pink eloxiert und mit blümchen auf griff und bremszange gelasert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. September 2007)

.....rahmen und gabel find ich schoen...die roten reifen und der fender an der gabel penetrieren mein auge


----------



## zena (12. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> das is doch bumbles spezielgebiet
> wenn das der herrlinger wüsste



mir ist das schnuppe was der herrlinger drüber denkt, es funzt jetzt dadurch besser und so stabil/fett wie der rahmen ist werde ich die 5 jahre rums-bums-garantie auch net brauchn

@eL: hope-brems mit laser-pink-blümlis? wo? was kosts?  habn wolln...

...wobei laut eurobike...2008 die farbe weiß total schick ist...ob die designer wissen dass bikes gelegentlich auch schlammig werden? 

amen


----------



## zena (12. September 2007)

michar schrieb:


> .....rahmen und gabel find ich schoen...die roten reifen und der fender an der gabel penetrieren mein auge



ja ich hätte auch lieber blaue reifen gehabt aber die gabs net in xxl.
der "schmutzfänger" an der gabel ist nicht nur schön sondern sehr praktisch und vor allem nach pfützen-klatschern. das gesichtchen bleibt suuuuper knutsche-saubär


----------



## michar (12. September 2007)

..wie waers mit schwarzen reifen


----------



## zena (12. September 2007)

schwarz ist sooo langweilig bunte farben braucht der wald


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

is der preis fair angesetzt?  
http://www.dba.dk/asp/soegning/detail.asp?AnnonceId=51406850
4000kr = 540 eur


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

16 Gänge? Was ist denn das für ne Gruppe? 105 aufwärts gibts meines Wissens nach nicht mit 2x8.


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> 16 Gänge? Was ist denn das für ne Gruppe? 105 aufwärts gibts meines Wissens nach nicht mit 2x8.



er schreibt 105. die kiste is ja auch schon n büschen älter. vielleicht gab´s das mal...


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> er schreibt 105. die kiste is ja auch schon n büschen älter. vielleicht gab´s das mal...



willst du nicht wirklich, oder?     
Ich bekomm mein RR für 500-600 und dabei ist´s ein Rocky Mountain mit Dura Ace und nem Mavic Systemlaufradsatz und pipapo


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> willst du nicht wirklich, oder?
> Ich bekomm mein RR für 500-600 und dabei ist´s ein Rocky Mountain mit Dura Ace und nem Mavic Systemlaufradsatz und pipapo



wat woher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> wat woher?



tja....    ...geheime aber legale Quellen


----------



## bikeburnz (18. September 2007)

so bei mir gibts was neues.. jetzt fertig aufgebaut
Mein neues Tourenrad/Freerider


----------



## Speedbullit (18. September 2007)

geil


----------



## THBiker (18. September 2007)

uiuiui      schick schick!!     .... und welches mußte dafür gehen


----------



## Timebandit (18. September 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so bei mir gibts was neues.. jetzt fertig aufgebaut
> Mein neues Tourenrad/Freerider



Hammergeil!! Super Bike. Habsch mir auch überlegt zu kaufen. Und es wurde nur eine neue Gabel,..............


----------



## han (18. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> uiuiui      schick schick!!     .... und welches mußte dafür gehen


ai des Enduro von Schpäschälaischd


----------



## bikeburnz (18. September 2007)

rischdiiisch


----------



## eL (18. September 2007)

burnz du bist ja abartig


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2007)

Hi Burns,
geile Schauckel 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (18. September 2007)

Hammer!


----------



## han (18. September 2007)

wie viel tut das geile Teil den wiegen tun?


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2007)

wenn ich mal reich bin...


----------



## bikeburnz (18. September 2007)

kanns nicht genau sagen aber ich schätze 17 -18 kg.  
werde es mal wiegen wenn ichne gescheite Waage zur Hand habe.


----------



## eL (18. September 2007)

man burnz 
an jeder komerziellen kiesgrube gibt es nen wiegehäuschen.
roll doch ma drauf


----------



## Levty (19. September 2007)

Geile Schüssel, aber zum Touren nur ein KB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2007)

sind schon 2 KB, warte noch auf meinen umwerfer. Der den ich noch hatte, war vom Umfang her zu groß.


----------



## zena (19. September 2007)

hi burnz,
schöner huppsi was du da hast   
ist des cannondale? 17kg? na das geht ja noch...du bist groß und stark...das packst du schon


----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2007)

ja is ein Cannondale Perp 1.

Mein Schwerpunkt liegt eh beim Bergabfahren, hoch ist nur der Weg zum Ziel und der ist seeehr gemütlich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. September 2007)

Yeah, das Perp rockt. 
Juuuuuute Wahl  

Viele Grüße 
s'Hecki


----------



## han (19. September 2007)

habe im Frühling in Maikammer einen von den Landauern getroffen, der das Perb in braun hatte. Als "Tourer" aufgebaut wog es nur knapp 17 Kg


----------



## strandi (19. September 2007)

schicker hobel herr dr. burnz


----------



## Speedbullit (19. September 2007)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Hammergeil!! Super Bike. Habsch mir auch überlegt zu kaufen. Und es wurde nur eine neue Gabel,..............



was gabs denn für ein gäbelchen


----------



## eL (19. September 2007)

kuchengabel 
die kleinen aus v4a


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mtb.dk/messageboard/board.php?board=3&laes=227653&side=1#laes

ist das ein fairer preis 
4000kr sind ca. 540 EUR.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2007)

Sodele... neue Hinterradbremse mit feiner 180er Scheibe:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schöner Bremsgriff:




Da ich mit der Bremse sehr sehr zufrieden bin, kommt an die Front nochmal dasselbe mit 203er Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2007)

Das neue Cockpit für mein Bike kommt langsam zusammen...




Jetzt fehlen nur noch die weißen Spank-Lockons..


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2007)

War Weiß nicht die Modefarbe der letzten Saison?


----------



## zena (13. Oktober 2007)

hey steffen...
porno-mäßig geil das ding   
hab auf der eurobike auch ein solid-bike gesehn mit lauter syncros-teilen ausgestattet hatte was vom weißen ross von dem sich burgfreuleins gerne entführen lassen. 
von wegen modefarbe vom letzten jahr weiß ist HEIß 
...es zeugt von reinheit, unschuld und licht    
mach mal ein komplettfoto wenns fertig aufgebaut ist 

grüße 
zena


----------



## eL (13. Oktober 2007)

aha

auch mit dem ganzen Mud drann?

weiß iss schaiz


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Oktober 2007)

von den spank lockons würd ich abraten. hatte die (schwarzen) auch mal . Nutzen sich super schnell ab.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> von den spank lockons würd ich abraten. hatte die (schwarzen) auch mal . Nutzen sich super schnell ab.



Ich probiers einfach mal aus...
Allerdings bin ich mir momentan nicht mehr sicher, ob das weiße Cockpit an mein Ghost ransoll. Während meiner Krampfattacken auf dem Wasgaumarathon kam mir die Idee, das weiße Cockpit inkl. weißen Hayes Stroker an mein schwarzes Luzifer-Hardtail anzubauen...


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2007)

nachdem mein Perp nach 4 x fahren wieder verkauft wurde, steht jetzt was neues im Keller ... .


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> nachdem mein Perp nach 4 x fahren wieder verkauft wurde, steht jetzt was neues im Keller ... .



Moin Burnz,
also ich wees net,.....des Perp war schicker 
des gfällt ma nit.


----------



## michar (21. Oktober 2007)

ich finds geil..allerdings...wieso das perp verkaufen und dann das nehmen...versteh nicht ganz den gedanken hinter dem ,,tausch,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

so und jetzt raus mit der wahrheit...
was wiegt die karre? die speci-jungs haben mit was von 16kg erzählt hast du das bike selbst zusammengebaut? kennst das rahmengewicht?

ciao zena


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2007)

das perp war einfach zu kurz (trotz Rahmengröße M war es ungefähr so wie das SX trail in S, bin beim treten mit den knie an den Lenker gestoßen) und ich hatte beim fahren ein schlechtes Gefühl.. kurz. ich bin nit damit klar gekommen.
@zena: also 16 kg auf jeden fall nit.  das ist das frame set, habe es selbst zusammengeschraubt und es liegt wohl bei Schätzungsweise 17-18 kg. Gewogen habe ich es nicht, da mir das nit so wichtig ist. Wenn ich mal an einer Waage vorbeikomme, hänge ich s mal dran


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht dass es deutlich über 15 kg sind. 
fährst du damit auch touren oder hast es nur fürs freeriden gebaut?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2007)

ich dachte immer Touren mit viel Bergab = Freeriden?? 

Ist das ein normales Enduro? Schon krass wie schwer die im Vergleich zum 2003er geworden sind. Aber dafür flexen sie bestimmt auch nicht mehr so.
Aber a schönes Radel!  Viel Spass damit!

nico


----------



## michar (21. Oktober 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist das ein normales Enduro? o



dasn sx trail...enduro ist ein anderes modell...so wars mal..oder ich versteh nicht was du meinst....


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2007)

das is das 2008 SX Trail. und ja das ist mein Touren rad. Wie nico schon sagt bei mir is freeriden meistens auchmit leichtem uphill verbunden. für alles andere hab ich meinen Keiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

ist echt ein sehr schönes radl. steht der kitti aber viiiel besser. tausch doch mal mit ihrem


----------



## Kitticat (21. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ist echt ein sehr schönes radl. steht der kitti aber viiiel besser. tausch doch mal mit ihrem



mir gefallen die 08er modelle auch besser...aber ich darf bestimmt mal fahren.


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

aber lass dich nicht auf tauschgeschäfte ein die "naturalien" abverlangen


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> "naturalien" abverlangen


Womit wir wieder im AWP Thread wären!


----------



## zena (22. Oktober 2007)

sorry is ja schon gut ich halt schon die schnauze


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2007)

Mein neues weißes Cockpit ist fertig, ebenso schmücken jetzt weiße Hayes Stroker mein kleines schwarzes...


----------



## eL (2. November 2007)

Orange

DIE farbe des Jahres 08 iss orange

schon wegen dem vielen vitamin C


----------



## strandi (3. November 2007)

bin auf malle rennrad gefahren... schön war´s  jetzt brauch ich wirklich einen renner! auf malle war´s ein checker pig, aber da finde ich keinen onlineshop. 
da ja aber laut dem edelossi orange die neue trendfarbe ist, dachte ich an dieses hier 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a6367/streamer_black-orange-print_2008.html
der preis dürfte ok sein, oder?


----------



## eL (3. November 2007)

Orbea

sind wohl spananier

machen schnelles orange

und hör uff mit die preisfuchserei

du als dänischer bänker solltest konsumieren bis der arzt kommt.

oder hast gepennt in vwl?


----------



## Didgi (4. November 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> bin auf malle rennrad gefahren... schön war´s  jetzt brauch ich wirklich einen renner! auf malle war´s ein checker pig, aber da finde ich keinen onlineshop.
> da ja aber laut dem edelossi orange die neue trendfarbe ist, dachte ich an dieses hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a6367/streamer_black-orange-print_2008.html
> der preis dürfte ok sein, oder?



Nettes Cube, die haben schon schicke und auch gute Rennräder. Aber Strandi, du wirst doch nicht mit 3-fach fahren wollen oder? So kenn ich dich ja garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Orbea
> 
> sind wohl spananier
> 
> ...



grad als bankbeamter muss ich preisfuchsen...liegt so in den genen 

@didgi
jo 3 blätter müssen sein bei dem gegenwind hier


----------



## Didgi (4. November 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> grad als bankbeamter muss ich preisfuchsen...liegt so in den genen
> 
> @didgi
> jo 3 blätter müssen sein bei dem gegenwind hier



Asoooo, ich verstehe...........


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2007)

Mein neuer Rahmen ist da 





Sobald meine Lyrik vom Service zurück ist, wird es aufgebaut


----------



## Benjamin13 (8. November 2007)

sieht gut aus. ist das n vpp hinterbau? gib mal das rahmengewicht lenk-  sitzwinkel und den federweg durch. dankeschön


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2007)

Jepp, ist VPP. Federweg ist 168mm, Gewicht soll bei 3,9kg (ohne Dämpfer) liegen, das genaue selbstgewogene reiche ich nach, wenn ich es auf der Waage hatte (hab selbst keine geeignete) und die Geo findest du hier


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

Na, mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel dürfte die Fuhre auch bergauf gut klettern - je nach eingebauter Gabel. Dreikommaneun is schon ordentlich Gewicht.
Ich hab das Amstaff fürs HTailprojekt in Erwägung gezogen. Hat das wer hier im Raum?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Na, mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel dürfte die Fuhre auch bergauf gut klettern - je nach eingebauter Gabel. Dreikommaneun is schon ordentlich Gewicht.


Genau das ist auch die Idee hinter der Aktion - das Ding soll für ALLES zu gebrauchen sein. Gabel ist wie oben geschrieben die Lyrik aus meinem jetztigen "CC-Fully", die dank U-Turn auch sehr uphill-freundlich ist. Gewicht ist für mich kein Thema, ich bin selbst so leicht, dass ich auf Leichtbau am Rad getrost verzichten könnte


----------



## michar (9. November 2007)

goenn mir naechstes jahr auchn duncon..aber das größere...preis leistungsverhaeltniss ist einfach super...


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2007)

Hab heute mein neues Winter-/Schlechtwetterbike ausgeführt.
Sind noch ein paar Anpassungen vorzunehmen, aber der erste Eindruck war sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. November 2007)

bei dir bin ich mir immer nicht ganz sicher im bezug auf die besitzverhältnisse des Marin konzerns.


----------



## Levty (18. November 2007)

Hübsch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> bei dir bin ich mir immer nicht ganz sicher im bezug auf die besitzverhältnisse des Marin konzerns.


Und ich mir über die Gründe, warum er den selben Fehler immer wieder macht  *schnellweg*


----------



## Tobsn (20. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> bei dir bin ich mir immer nicht ganz sicher im bezug auf die besitzverhältnisse des Marin konzerns.


 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und ich mir über die Gründe, warum er den selben Fehler immer wieder macht  *schnellweg*


Aus Überzeugung  

Nach zwei Ausfahrten (1200Hm und 1600Hm), kann ich sagen, das Ding macht einfach nur mächtig Spaß.    
Man erlebt die Trails ganz anderst wie mit dem Fully. Wobei man eigentlich kaum langsamer ist. Es sei denn, mann macht Fahrfehler, die wirken sich schon merklich stärker aus. Aber wer versteuert sich schon.  
Gestern sind noch die Flatpedale gekommen, jetzt kann es Winter werden.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2007)

@ Tobsn. Wenn der Trend so weitergeht, sind wir irgendwann alle wieder mit Hartenteilen unterwegs.  Wobei ich mir auf manchen Trails schon das Fully wünsche. Sieht aber nicht übel aus. Für den Winter eine schöne Tarnfarbe  
@ El. Wusstest du nicht, das Tobsn als Beisitzer im Vorstand ist  Und noch dazu stiller Lieferant für den Rheinneckar Bereich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man erlebt die Trails ganz anderst wie mit dem Fully. Wobei man eigentlich kaum langsamer ist.


Kann ich bestätigen! Es gibt eigentlich nichts, was man nicht mit Fahrtechnik ausgleichen kann, da bin ich mir spätestens sicher, seit ich mir mal bissl was zum Thema DH-Race mit dem HT angeschaut habe  Ich denke, wenn ich nicht meine motorischen Probleme hätte (du hasts glaub ich mal mitbekommen, Tobsn?) würde ich auch öfter HT fahren, aber in meinem Fall ist das einfach etwas gefährlich und der Spaßfaktor bleibt teilweise auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab heute mein neues Winter-/Schlechtwetterbike ausgeführt.
> Sind noch ein paar Anpassungen vorzunehmen, aber der erste Eindruck war sehr geil.


  Was für ne Bremse hassden da dran?


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was für ne Bremse hassden da dran?


Müsstest Du doch kennen  
Ne Hayes Stroke Trail mit Alligator Scheibe.


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2007)

deswegen hab ich gefragt! Bist du auch mit zufrieden?


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich gefragt! Bist du auch mit zufrieden?


Wenn man das nach 4 Ausfahrten sagen kann, JA!

Gute Bremspower, sehr gut Dosierbarkeit und angenehme Griffe.
Nur die Optik find ich weniger gelungen.


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2007)

So gehts mir auch... von der Funktion her nix zu meckern...
Die Bremssättel sehen popelig aus und in grau sowieso... der Griff in weiss sieht klasse aus (schmuckt jetzt mein Hardtail!)!


----------



## Kelme (30. November 2007)

Winterpedal (oder für länger?)


----------



## Tobsn (1. Dezember 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Winterpedal (oder für länger?)...


 
Hab mir auch als Winterpedale die DX von Shimano geholt.
Aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert, kanm mich von meinen Klickies nicht trennen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab mir auch als Winterpedale die DX von Shimano geholt.
> Aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert, kanm mich von meinen Klickies nicht trennen.


Sind 1a die DX!


----------



## Optimizer (1. Dezember 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Winterpedal (oder für länger?)


Nimm die nur, wenn die Pins austauschbar sind... ich hatte die anderen von Truvativ ohne schraubbare Pins. die sind aalglatt und taugen nix...

Außerdem wäre doch für dich das hier momentan sinnvoller oder?


----------



## Kelme (1. Dezember 2007)

a) schraubbar
b) schon montiert
c) die Erkältung geht mir auf den Zeiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Dezember 2007)

Jeah! Ich seh den Kelme schon vor mir:


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

ich wohn zwar nicht in der Pfalz aber fahren tu ich da öfter mal. Deshalb nehme ich mir die Freiheit mein Winterbike hier vorzustellen:


----------



## JeTho (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds goil, des bike.


----------



## zena (3. Dezember 2007)

seehr geil ich seh du hast Geschmack...genau die Farbe 2008 getroffen. Darüberhinaus ist es voll winter/matschtauglich weil rohloff wenn es aber deinem Nomad etwas langweilig wird, führe ich es gerne gassi


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2007)

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass es mir nicht so gefällt. Liegt aber an der Farbe. Orange, Farbe 2008, erinnert mich immer an Obst. Sieht aber sehr stabil aus mit dem fetten Sattelrohr. Aber einen Fat Albert  Das kannst du doch besser.


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde bei meinem derzeit laufenden Winterprojekt die Rohloff auch noch weg lassen. Basis ist ein GT-Rahmen. Orange ist der natürlich nicht .


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...genau die Farbe 2008 getroffen.


Dazu muss ich einwerfen, dass ich das Bike schon bestellt hatte, als ihr die Farbe für 2008 ausgesucht habt. 


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Orange erinnert mich immer an Obst.


Banane?




Ach nee, die is ja grün.


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Aber einen Fat Albert  Das kannst du doch besser.


Das hat 130mm Federweg also ein A l l - M o u n t a i n. Da braucht man keine Betties für. In der Pfalz sowieso nicht. Außerdem passt die Dicke nicht in den Hinterbau.


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ich wohn zwar nicht in der Pfalz aber fahren tu ich da öfter mal. Deshalb nehme ich mir die Freiheit mein Winterbike hier vorzustellen:



ist ja voll der panzer, für ein hardtail finde ich es nicht fein genug


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

@Don Stefano,
wie spannst du die Kette? Exzenter im Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ist ein Excenter drin. Etwas fummelig war es nur, die Schaltzüge auch noch durch das Tretlager zu ziehen.


Speedbullit schrieb:


> ist ja voll der panzer, für ein hardtail finde ich es nicht fein genug


Mein Rennrad hat noch dickere Rohre. 
size does matter!


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...Freiheit mein Winterbike hier vorzustellen...



Optisch nicht meins, aber sehr interessante, technische Details


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2007)

Typisch Zonenschein! DICKES SITZROHR!  
Bei Rohren ist es ausnahmsweise mal so, dass der Durchmesser entscheidet! 

Wünsche dir viel Spass damit,... hoffentlich auch mit der Rohloff, mit der hatte ich den nämlich nicht...


----------



## bikeburnz (3. Dezember 2007)

sorry, aber ich finds nit schön


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2007)

@ Don Stefano: Ich steh zwar eigentlich nicht so auf Zonenschein und mag Rohloff auch absolut nicht, aber irgendwie find ich das Teil trotzdem echt geil!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein neuer Hobel ist seit letzte Woche fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2007)

gefällt mir! sehr schön!
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eL, welcher wieder behauptet die Trendfarbe 2007/07 sei orange....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

Schließ mich da Optimizer an. Geiles Bike mit netten Teilen  . Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> gefällt mir! sehr schön!
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eL, welcher wieder behauptet die Trendfarbe 2007/07 sei orange....


Auf sowas wie farbliche Trends geb ich eh nicht viel. Anfangs hat mir das Weiß auch nicht so gefallen (ich mag eigentlich eher dunkle Farben), aber aufgebaut find ichs doch sehr chic 




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Schließ mich da Optimizer an. Geiles Bike mit netten Teilen  . Wie fährt es sich?


Ich bin bisher nur ein paar kurze Ausritte gefahren, bei denen ich meist mit sehr nassem Boden zu kämpfen hatte, bei uns im Wald ist ja z. Z. Land unter.  Aber das was ich schon testen konnte gefällt mir sehr gut, schön wendig und agil. Ich muss mich nur noch etwas an den Federweg gewöhnen was Sachen wie Bunnyhop oder Vorderrad hochziehen angeht, bin eine absolute Motorik-Koriphähe


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass es mir gut gefällt? Wann fahren wir mal zusammen? Dass ich es testen kann


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Excenter drin. Etwas fummelig war es nur, die Schaltzüge auch noch durch das Tretlager zu ziehen.
> Mein Rennrad hat noch dickere Rohre.
> size does matter!



wie de här, so des gschär


----------



## zena (12. Dezember 2007)

sehr chic dein duncan bei dem vielen weiß würde ich nach jeder ausfahrt in putzwahn verfallen hoffentlich kannst du dich beherrschen 
viel spaß damit


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Schließ mich da Optimizer an. Geiles Bike mit netten Teilen  . Wie fährt es sich?


...nett?... das is die kleine Schwester von brontal öde. ...

Das Beik gefällt mir gut - trotz der "altmodischen" Farbe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt, dass es mir gut gefällt? Wann fahren wir mal zusammen? Dass ich es testen kann


Hehe, schauen wir mal, was sich einrichten lässt  Aber z. Z. wäre ich froh, wenn ich es selbst mal richtig fahren könnte  entweder keine Zeit oder Mistwetter.




zena schrieb:


> sehr chic dein duncan bei dem vielen weiß würde ich nach jeder ausfahrt in putzwahn verfallen hoffentlich kannst du dich beherrschen
> viel spaß damit


Och, am Bike bin ich eigentlich nicht sooo der Putzteufel (war zu den krassen Zeiten meines Auto-Fanatismus schlimmer) aber durch das weiß und die schicken schwarzen Hochglanzteile am Cockpit wird man schon leicht mal dazu verleitet 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Beik gefällt mir gut - trotz der "altmodischen" Farbe.


Wie beim Computer - kaum gekauft, schon veraltet


----------



## eL (13. Dezember 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> gefällt mir! sehr schön!
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eL, welcher wieder behauptet die Trendfarbe 2007/07 sei orange....



alder frägst du kongkret die 10a




weiß is dies jahr

also hassu auslaufmodell


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

Ey Smubob, was war denn mit deinem Rad auf der Treppe los? Hab gehört Bolzen hinüber?
Sry, ich konnte nicht anhalten, war im Rausch  Hab dich auch erst garnicht erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ey Smubob, was war denn mit deinem Rad auf der Treppe los? Hab gehört Bolzen hinüber?...



Der macht auch alles kaputt.  
Da hat sich wohl einer mit dem Levty-Virus angesteckt.


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir gehen nur Rahmen und Felgen kaputt.
Sonst nix.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen nur Rahmen und Felgen kaputt.
> Sonst nix.


Hab heut Abend übrigens erst mal die langen Pins montiert.


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab heut Abend übrigens erst mal die langen Pins montiert.


Hehe  Sag ich doch.


----------



## JeTho (22. Dezember 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Müsstest Du doch kennen
> Ne Hayes Stroke Trail mit Alligator Scheibe.



Hallo Tobi,

habe mir die Stroke Ride zugelegt und heute zum ersten mal ausgefahren. Wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert bis sie eingebremst war?
Momentan bin ich damit nicht zufrieden.
Und was heißt "Alligator Scheibe"?

Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> ...Wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert bis sie eingebremst war?...



Einmal Bismarkturm  
Bin mit der Bremspower sehr zufrieden. Dossierbarkeit ist etwas zickig, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.



JeTho schrieb:


> ...Und was heißt "Alligator Scheibe"?...


Kuckst Du!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen nur Rahmen und Felgen kaputt.
> Sonst nix.


Freilauf??????


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2007)

Welcher Freilauf?
Also ich habe genug davon, bin ja nicht verheiratet


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Dezember 2007)

Das heißt aber Freigang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2007)

Na, wenn manche das bekommen würden, würden sie auch LAUFEN und nicht nur GEHEN.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ey Smubob, was war denn mit deinem Rad auf der Treppe los? Hab gehört Bolzen hinüber?
> Sry, ich konnte nicht anhalten, war im Rausch  Hab dich auch erst garnicht erkannt.


Ja, das hab ich gemerkt. Für ein freundliches Dankeschön (als wär ich ein Wanderer oder sowas *g*) war noch genug Zeit, aber nicht um mich zu erkennen... ich nehms dir aber nicht übel 

Mir ist aus bisher ungeklärten Gründen die eine Schraube, die den Hinterbau mit der Achse oberen Schwinge verbindet abgerissen. War natürlich unterwegs nicht behebbar, zumal auch die Abdeckung des Lagers flöten ging. Ich werde also wohl auf originalen Ersatz warten müssen  (der aber dann direkt gegen hochfeste Teile ersetzt wird!) Ich denke mal, dass da einfach nur die Schraube eine Macke hatte, denn eine generelle Schwachstelle kann das ja fast nicht sein, sonst müssten die Dinger ja reihenweise verrecken und das hätte man sicher schon gehört/gelesen. Ich habe das Rad bisher eigentlich noch nicht sonderlich hart hergenommen, da musste meine alte CC-Möhre schon wesentlich mehr einstecken. Vielleicht hat Claus es ja kaputtgefahren, als er am Hahnenschritt ne Runde damit gedreht hat 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Der macht auch alles kaputt.
> Da hat sich wohl einer mit dem Levty-Virus angesteckt.


Schwätzer!!  Sag mir mal, was ich schon kaputt gemacht habe an meinen Bikes... da dürfte dir nicht viel einfallen. Defekte RockSchrott Gabeln und beim Lufttransport beschädigte Rahmen zählen nicht 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab heut Abend übrigens erst mal die langen Pins montiert.


Das hört sich nach deinen DX an!? Die kann man echt nur mit den langen Pins fahren, die kurzen sind ja quasi plan versenkt


----------



## D-Town Rocker (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

An alle Pfälzer, exil Pfälzer und Saarländer.Wünsche euch nen guten Rutsch und hoffe das ma mo nommo ne Tour in da Pfalz oder so zusammen gepeilt bekommen.


----------



## zena (2. Januar 2008)

mein ZEBRA ist fertisch...


----------



## michar (2. Januar 2008)

schön gemacht...was isn das fuern rahmen...kona?


----------



## Levty (2. Januar 2008)

War das nicht dein Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (2. Januar 2008)

ah ok...ist das direkt lackiert oder ist das zebra geklebt? wo macht man sowas und zu welchem preis....intressiert mich mal


----------



## jatschek (2. Januar 2008)

@Zena: Das schaut sehr gut aus. Eine ähnliche Idee hat ich für mein weißes Bike auch mal. Aber an der Umsetzung bzw. die Lust hapert es immer etwas. Aber das ist bei dir sehr gut gemacht. Nur die rote Umlenkung schaut ein wenig verloren aus.


----------



## zena (3. Januar 2008)

die rote wippe ist absicht. moderne kunst nennt das "fleischwunde an zebra" 
gemacht haben es die jungs von www.bikecolours.de in usingen
für 200 kröten (nur der rahmen) gabel hat kasi lackiert. die leute von bikecolours brauchen nur ne vorlage und machen dir den design den du willst

...und nix da es wird nicht abgeguckt...


----------



## Optimizer (3. Januar 2008)

@10a: Sieht schön aus... das Zebradesign scheint ja ne Standardlackierung von denen zu sein, springt einem auf deren HP ja gleich ins Auge...
Aber die Raubkatzenlackierung hätte auch irgendwie zu dir gepasst...!?!


----------



## Flugrost (3. Januar 2008)

Na endlich! Wie fährt sichs mit dem gepimpten Dämpfer?


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2008)

watt iss denn an der foxluftpumpe gepimpt? eventuell nur die einbaulänge ein klein wenig überschritten?

ansonsten siehts aus wie frich aussem knast entflohen   mit streifschuß.


echte kunst eben


----------



## Flugrost (3. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> watt iss denn an der foxluftpumpe gepimpt?



innenleben


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mein ZEBRA ist fertisch...


Oh, das wird wieder einen bösen Motivationsschub geben. Mit so nem gepimpten Bike quält man sich doch gleich viel lieber die Anstiege hoch - Runterfahren macht eh' schon Spaß.

Den wünsch ich auf jedenfall mit dem neuen (neu gepimpten) Gefährt. 

_Edith sagt: Darf man eigentlich zukünftige Beiträge zitieren?_


zena schrieb:


> am samstag ist präääämiääärääää.


Wann und wo?


----------



## zena (3. Januar 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @10a: Sieht schön aus... das Zebradesign scheint ja ne Standardlackierung von denen zu sein, springt einem auf deren HP ja gleich ins Auge...
> Aber die Raubkatzenlackierung hätte auch irgendwie zu dir gepasst...!?!



neeee, das design hab ich denen zugeschickt. jetzt haben sie es als "bild des monats" deklariert. anfänglich wollte ich es tatsächlich als "leopard-bike" haben, abgekupfert von cubes-leo-frizz...aber die vorlage von bikecolours hat mir nicht gefallen. 

ob die "raubkatzenlackierung" zu mir gepasst hätte?  eher eine "stubentiger-lackierung ala garfield" 

@flugrost: leider hab ich den dämpfer noch nicht testen können aber am samstag ist präääämiääärääää.

@eL: das ist kein knasti-fahrrad sondern camouflage-look für matschige wintertouren...klar?


----------



## zena (3. Januar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Oh, das wird wieder einen bösen Motivationsschub geben. Mit so nem gepimpten Bike quält man sich doch gleich viel lieber die Anstiege hoch - Runterfahren macht eh' schon Spaß.



tja...manche frauen motivieren sich zum sport durch neue schuhe, schmuck oder modelmaase aus frauenmagazinen...mir reicht ein neugestreifter rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mein ZEBRA ist fertisch...



hi zena ich habe die passende hose zu deinem rad gefunden


----------



## zena (5. Januar 2008)

na dann weißt du was du mir zum geburtstach schenken kannst  
das ist doch keine bike-hose...sieht eher aus wie ausm C&A


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2008)

Fertisch seit Samstag...und fährt sich einfach genial...


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

Wo hast du denn diesen Stein her, der ist ja mal Hammer


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2008)

Nich schlecht, oder? Den gibts auf dem Nollen in der Pfalz..da wollten wir eigentlich gar nicht hin, sind aber falsch abgebogen. Passte irgendwie super zusammen


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

Ohhh, isch glaube isch muss mol im Pälzer wALT fahrn gen  
Un da freu isch mir schun druff


----------



## one track mind (17. März 2008)

@pfalz: geile schleuder   das ist ein helius fr, oder? da guru garnix dazu gesagt hat, geh  ich davon aus, dass er das gebastelt hat . 
ich war neulich auch mal wieder in schwetzingen.  gewichtstuning -hab das u-turn aus der gabel ausgebaut. mehr federweg hat se so natürlich auch . sieht dann so aus:


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2008)

@ pfalz: auch wenn du mir mit deinem Baden(s)er-Outing eigentlich unsymphatisch sein müsstest - die Karre ist äußerst geil!  Geniales Bike (bis auf die Pedale), geniale Farbe! Gabel ist ne Talas? Wenn ja, müssen wir mal einen Termin zur Probefahrt vereinbaren!  Und zum "Stein der Weisen": Die Treppen in deren Richtung dein Radl aufm Bild schon kuckt dürften ihm gefallen haben!?


----------



## Lynus (18. März 2008)

@ Smubob: Die Treppen haben ihm gar nicht gefallen, die sind wir nämlich hochgefahren. Oder soll ich sagen: geschoben  

Anm. d. Red.: ich war am Samstag auf der Jungfernfahrt mit dabei.
Geile Kiste das Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ Smubob: Die Treppen haben ihm gar nicht gefallen, die sind wir nämlich hochgefahren. Oder soll ich sagen: geschoben


Selbst schuld


----------



## Lynus (18. März 2008)

Wir sind den Weg zum ersten Mal gefahren, daher konnten wir´s nicht besser wissen. Aber für zukünftige Touren wissen wir jetzt Bescheid. 
Hauptsache, uns laufen nicht nochmal Wildschweine über den Weg...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2008)

Ich bin ihn um die Weihnachtszeit auch zum ersten Mal gefahren 

Wildschweine sind in der Tat keine allzu lustige Begegnung! Wo habt ihr sie denn gesehen?


----------



## Lynus (18. März 2008)

Auf dem Abschnitt von der Hütte den "Treppenweg" hoch zur Hohen Loog auf der linken Seite, eine Rotte von 5 Stück  . 
Zum Glück aber ohne Nachwuchs, daher nicht aggressiv. 

Also: Achtung, wenn euch mal ein paar ganz häßliche "Hunde" ohne Leine begegnen - es könnten Wildschweine sein !


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2008)

OK, dann werde ich in der Region besonders die Augen offen halten.

Wir haben vor einiger Zeit am Hohenberg eine ganze "Herde" von ca. 25 Tieren mit Frischlingen gesehen, war nicht lustig! Aber sie haben uns zum Glück nicht bemerkt oder nicht als Gefahr angesehen.


----------



## pfalz (18. März 2008)

@smubob
Vielleicht kann ich Dich ja dahingehend frieldich gesinnen, dass ich seit Februar in der Pfalz wohne (also noigeplaggt)  .



> Gabel ist ne Talas? Wenn ja, müssen wir mal einen Termin zur Probefahrt vereinbaren!



Jap, is ne Talas, muss ich aber noch 'feinabstimmen'. Und im PW bin ich öfter unterwegs..



> (bis auf die Pedale)



irgendwie ham alle was an den Pedalen/Kurbeln zu mosern   ..ha halt noch was aus der Bastelkiste verbaut, is ja nich billich so'n helius..Aber mir gefällts und ich finds saugeil   



> Selbst schuld



Muss mich noch ans Gewicht gewöhnen  Aber die Treppen muss ich auf jeden Fall nochmal angehen  




> geile schleuder  das ist ein helius fr, oder? da guru garnix dazu gesagt hat, geh ich davon aus, dass er das gebastelt hat .



Rüüüüchtüüüüch..eigentlich wollt ich nurma 'rumschauen, dann gibt er mir auch noch ein Nicolai-Prospekt mit..tja, dann wars geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> ..eigentlich wollt ich nurma 'rumschauen, dann gibt er mir auch noch ein Nicolai-Prospekt mit..tja, dann wars geschehen



Ich bekenne mich zu 100% für schuldig, Tschuldigung


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> @smubob
> Vielleicht kann ich Dich ja dahingehend frieldich gesinnen, dass ich seit Februar in der Pfalz wohne (also noigeplaggt)  .


Das zeigt die guten Absichten! 

Wenn ich wieder "Fahrerlaubnis" habe, müssen wir mal zufällig in der selben Gegend fahren  die Talas interessiert mich doch - falls meine Lyrik nicht noch irgendwie zu retten ist  Btw: wir haben Pälzer in unserer Clique, die in KA im Exil sind 
Die Kurbel find ich ok, hab ich auch am Hardtail. Aber die Pedale hatte besagter Exil-Badenser und nicht nur dass die Lager sich nach rel. kurzer Zeit wie Holz angehört und -gefühlt haben, die Teile hatten einfach keinen gescheiten Grip und die Schrauben, die die wechselbaren Platten fixieren sind rausgefallen. Seit er DX dran hat, gehts ihm gut!  Aber das mit den Kosten kenne ich, hab ja selbst erst was neues aufgebaut.
Das Gewicht schleppt man doch sicher gern mit sich, bei so nem Teil oder? Weißt du in etwa, was es wiegt? Und die Treppen muss ich auch nochmal besuchen, bin die beim ersten Mal nicht so gefahren, wie sie es eigentlich verdient hätten


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Gewicht schleppt man doch sicher gern mit sich, bei so nem Teil oder? Weißt du in etwa, was es wiegt?




Der Fahrspaß ist das was zählt und nicht das Gewicht


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ohhh, isch glaube _seit ä paar Johr_ isch muss mol im Pälzer wALT fahrn gen
> Un da freu isch mir schun druff



Schaffsch dich endlich bei?


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schaffsch dich endlich bei?



Mit Leutz denne die ihrm Fahrrad Mädche Name gewe...... will isch awer net Radfa........ öööööhhhmmmm......... Bike  gehn


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

Du vawexelsch do echt was - oder beleidigsch Du mich grad und ich merx net? Autos un Beiks un Namen is wie "Autobahn in memoriam Eva H. - geht garnet" , ne?

*IG SPÄTSPÄM* - bald eV


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du vawexelsch



 

Ich würde ja gerne, aber ihr fahrt zu Zeiten die Leider für mich unrealitisch sin


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

Bitte ab hier mit neuen Beikprojekten weitermachen (Gürü hat PN) - ich zB plane ein Tourenhardtail mit 140 - 150 mm Federweg, stabil, Alurahmen wg größerem Sattelstützrohrdurchmesser - und das Ding soll hüpsch werden. Her mit euren Tip(p)s. Welche Gabel? Pike Luft, Foggs 32/36? Bremsen - Code5, Louise, Formula? Ein brauner Sattel soll her - kein Brooks - Fi:zich Freek ist interessant, kennt den wer vom drauf sitzen her?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn etwas von dem hier geballten Wissenspotential nach meiner Anfrage einschlägt.
Ich will ein TourenHTail in 18 Zöllchen mit einer schwer stabilen Hinterradfelge. (Nein, keine Doppeltrack)


----------



## THBiker (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bitte ab hier mit neuen Beikprojekten weitermachen (Gürü hat PN) - ich zB plane ein Tourenhardtail mit 140 - 150 mm Federweg, stabil, Alurahmen wg größerem Sattelstützrohrdurchmesser - und das Ding soll hüpsch werden. Her mit euren Tip(p)s.


wie immer:
Chameleon
Rocky Flow
Orange Crush
Cove Stiffee Fr
--->SuFu




Flugrost schrieb:


> Welche Gabel? Pike Luft, Foggs 32/36?



Fox 36 Talas ->120/140/160mm federweg....wobei ich denke 140 sind für´s Hardtail vollkommen ausreichend! also dann die mit 1007120/140...galub das ist dann die 32





Flugrost schrieb:


> Bremsen - Code5, Louise, Formula? Ein brauner Sattel soll her - kein Brooks



Hope M4 mit 200/180



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich will ein TourenHTail in 18 Zöllchen mit einer schwer stabilen Hinterradfelge. (Nein, keine Doppeltrack)



Mavic 729  aber die 721 reicht volkommen!!! 
Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## strandi (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Fi:zich Freek ist interessant, kennt den wer vom drauf sitzen her?



jup! wenn man viel drauf fährt ist er sehr bequem, aber das hinterteil muss sich dran gewöhnen  bin letztes jahr eine woche am lago drauf rumgeritten...sogar ohne arschcreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Fahrspaß ist das was zählt und nicht das Gewicht


Sag ich doch!  Aber interessieren würds mich trotzem...


@ Flugrost:
Gabel -> Pike U-Turn
Bremse -> Juicy 7 oder Hope Mono M4
Sattel -> Fizik Nisene (erster Sattel, den ich auch bei Touren ohne 'Pampers' fahren kann  )


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wie immer:
> Chameleon
> Rocky Flow
> Orange Crush
> ...


 
Je nach Gusto.



THBiker schrieb:


> ......wobei ich denke 140 sind für´s Hardtail vollkommen ausreichend! also dann die mit 100/120/140...galub das ist dann die 32...


Ja, ist die 32.
Würde aber die Vanilla nehmen.  
Bei einem Rahmen, der ne ordentliche Geo hat braucht man bei 140 mm keine Federwegsverstellung. Geht eh nur kaputt.
Schon gar kein U-Turn gedrehe.  

Aber vielleicht noch bis nächste Jahr warten, dann gibt es die ganzen 140 auch von Fox und Marzocchi mit Steckachse.



THBiker schrieb:


> ...aber die 721 reicht volkommen!!! ...


Oder die 321, hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wiegt gerade mal 30g mehr als die 721.
Bekommt man bei Poison das Laufrad Dt340/Dt Comp/ Messing/Mavic 321 für 258,-. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> (Gürü hat PN)



ja, aber nur bezüglich ner Palz Tour  




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein brauner Sattel soll her - kein Brooks - Fi:zich Freek ist interessant,.......



Wenn du Hämoriden willst, gerne, das Dingens ist alles, nur nicht bequem  



pfalz schrieb:


> ..eigentlich wollt ich nurma 'rumschauen, dann gibt er mir auch noch ein Nicolai-Prospekt mit..tja, dann wars geschehen



Tja, .... 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn etwas von dem hier geballten Wissenspotential nach meiner Anfrage einschlägt.
> Ich will ein TourenHTail in 18 Zöllchen mit einer schwer stabilen Hinterradfelge. (Nein, keine Doppeltrack)



Es wäre net schlecht wenn de misch mal besuchen kommst, du weisst ja,
mit dem schreiben hab isch nüch so
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Grüßchen, Gürülülü


----------



## one track mind (19. März 2008)

gabel: pike  würde ich sagen. die 32er von fox haben keine steckachse und sind überteuert. 
sattel: von spank gibts 2 verschiedene braune sättel. der eine ist baugleich mit dem den ich drauf hab, also relativ kurz, der ander länger. tip: lizardskins macht griffe, die genau den gleichen braunton haben. die braunen von spank sind dunkler und taugen nix.
felgen: mavic ex721. oder wenns billiger sein muss sun mtx. sind wesentlich leichter als sie aussehen. leichter als die mavic ex729 z.b. 
xm 321 find ich net stabil genug. hatte ich am cheetah. für vorne ok. hinten net.
rahmen: transition vagrant sieht auch ganz hübsch aus. weiss bloss net, obs den als 18 zöller gibt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Schon gar kein U-Turn gedrehe.


Kann ja nur jemand schreiben, der noch nie eine gut gefettete U-Turn Gabel in der Hand hatte  Aber generell würde ich auch sagen, bei 140mm am HT muss man nicht unbedingt eine Verstellung haben. Aber von Fox würde ich da generell absehen, denn...


one track mind schrieb:


> die 32er von fox haben keine steckachse und sind überteuert.


...und bisher habe ich noch keine Fox gesehen, die mich von der Performance her wirklich begeistert hätte.


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und bisher habe ich noch keine Fox gesehen, ...


Du sollst die auch nicht ankucken, sondern fahren.  

Also das Argument mit dem Preis kann ich so nicht sehen.
War mal kurz bei bike-discount.
Fox Vanilla R 1,9kg 429,-
Fox Vanilla RLC 1,8kg 479,-
Pike 426 2,4kg 409,-
Pike 454 2,1kg 599,-


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

Wenn du Äppel mit Birnen vergleichst, ist das auch kein Wunder!  Sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, dass du zwei 2007er Fox Gabeln mit zwei 2008er RS verglichen hast. Außerdem ist die von dir genannte Pike 454 eine *Air* U-Turn die nat. teurer ist, die hier direkt vergleichbare Fox 32 Talas kostet 889.-! Die 2008er Vanilla R kostet 499.- und die Vanilla RLC 599.-, die vergleichbare 2008er Pike mit U-Turn und Lockout kostet nur 489.- und die würde ich der 32 jederzeit vorziehen, weil Schnellspann-Steckachse (nebenbei die Beste am Markt), geniale Performance, stabileres Casting, leichtgänige und schnelle Federwegsverstellung, 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auch ohne teuren Toxo-Service und bebenbei sieht sie noch gut aus, was man ja leider von keiner Fox behaupten kann... da nehme ich die 300g Mehrgewicht gerne auf mich, zumal das an einem Rad, das in erster Linie stabil sein soll von der Balance sicher gut passen wird. Selbst am HT meiner Freundin, das eher recht leicht gebaut ist, passt die Pike U-Turn wunderbar! 

In Zukunft: Augen auf beim Eierkauf ...oder -vergleich


----------



## one track mind (19. März 2008)

boing:

http://www.actionsports.de/Federgab...ke-409-U-Turn-mit-Lockout-schwarz::10478.html

oder hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Marzocchi-Z1-RC2-ETA-orange-2007::11688.html

gibt dann zusammen mit oben erwähntem transition rahmen das da  :


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

Jaaa! Zocchi! Aber die Orangene hat keine Schutzblechaufnahme in der Krone!
Lieber dann eine ältere Z1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (19. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Jaaa! Zocchi! Aber die Orangene hat keine Schutzblechaufnahme in der Krone!
> Lieber dann eine ältere Z1.



schutzblechaufnahme ? ich glaub, du hast einen in der krone .


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> schutzblechaufnahme ?


Ich lob mir meine immer. Nach einer regnerischen Tour in einer Gruppe hört man das Zähneknirschen - anderer!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2008)

Die Gabel zu nem Orange Bike...wer braucht schon Schutzbleche,
wenn's regnet bleiben die meisten eh daheim.

Aber was den Rahmen angeht, hat er sich schon vorher festgelegt,
sofern ich auf dem aktuellen Stand bin...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

Das Vagrant rockt!  Genau wie die orangene Z1. Wenn man unbedingt mit Schmutzblech fahren will, kann man ja z. B. auch auf SKS o. Ä. zurückgreifen.


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> SKS o. Ä.


Im Vergleich zu den MZ Blechen sind sie beschissen. Die Halterung ist viel zu schwach, um sie auf einem schnellen Bergabrad zu benutzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

Hab mir die MZ-Teile noch nie genau angeschaut. Aber stimmt, die SKS Dinger sind sehr labbelich. Ich fahre eh lieber Goggle als Schutzblech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (19. März 2008)

Falls noch Stimmenabgabe erlaubt ist: Ich bin für die Z1.




Levty schrieb:


> Jaaa! Zocchi! Aber die Orangene hat keine Schutzblechaufnahme in der Krone!
> Lieber dann eine ältere Z1.



Apropo Schutzblech. Ist deins wieder ganz?


----------



## pfalz (19. März 2008)

> Teile hatten einfach keinen gescheiten Grip



hab auch die original Pins gegen die Madenschrauben getauscht, damit funzt es ganz gut (ähnlich wie die Tioga MX pro oder wie die heißen..)



> die Schrauben, die die wechselbaren Platten fixieren sind rausgefallen



das Problem hab ich auch..Loctite noi!! 



> Das Gewicht schleppt man doch sicher gern mit sich, bei so nem Teil oder? Weißt du in etwa, was es wiegt?



Laut Gürü 17,5 kilo..


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> hab auch die original Pins gegen die Madenschrauben getauscht, damit funzt es ganz gut (ähnlich wie die Tioga MX pro oder wie die heißen..)


Ja, das stimmt. Aber fahr mal die Shimano DX 




> das Problem hab ich auch..Loctite noi!!


Wenn du es rechtzeitig bemerkt hast, hattest du ja Glück...!  Beim besagten Kumpel waren dann notgedrungen Senkkopfschrauben mit Schlitz drin 




> Laut Gürü 17,5 kilo..


Hmm, das gute halbe Kilo mehr als meins hängt wohl größtenteils im Dämpfer. Da bin ich bisher immer Luft gefahren und konnte mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Levty (20. März 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Apropo Schutzblech. Ist deins wieder ganz?


Innerhalb von 72h lag ein neues auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2008)

Kompliment an euch alle! Ihr seid besser als die SuFu. 
Cove Stiffee und Transition Vagrant (max 17 Zöllchen) sind neu in der Auswahl vom Geröhr. Pike war schon länger mein Favorit und dank Smubob und anderen Stimmen bin ich da schon bestätigt. Trotzdem denke ich über ne Zocchi nach, da ich noch nie eine besessen habe. Tops Laufradtipp - super, obwohl ich das bei Poison wohl übersehen hatte.
Schlussendlich werde ich beim Spank oder Fi:zisch reiten darüber entscheiden, ob die Zeit schon reif für Hämos ist...


----------



## pfalz (21. März 2008)

@ smubob
jap, Luft hinten steht - neben ein parr anderen Dingen - noch auf meiner 'to-do-wenn-ich-wieder-flüssig-bin' Liste..

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Evolver? Muss auch schauen, was da mit dem Hinterbau gut zusammenspielt..


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2008)

@ fluggedöns: Ein Bekannter hat seit ein paar Wochen die 55 ATA und lobt die in den höchsten Tönen. Ist auch ein feines Ding, aber erstens auch wieder teuer und zweitens Erstserie.. da bin ich seit der Lyrik vorsichtig.


@ pfalz: da kann ich noch nicht allzu viel drüber sagen, da ich ihn erst auf 5 Touren gefahren bin und sicher noch nicht das optimale Setup raus habe. Aber er fühlt sich trotzdem schon recht gut an! Ich würde evtl. beim nächsten Mal den 6er mit HS+LS Druckstufe ein Kumpel hat genau diesen und meint, ihm würde der 4er reichen...


----------



## accutrax (22. März 2008)

@flugrost...
beim orange crush und beim stiffee sollte man bedenken das beide rahmen flaschenhaltersockel im sitzrohr haben,das heisst  die sattelstütze sich also unter umständen nicht komplett versenken lässt...oder man entfernt die sockel, dann bleiben eben zwei löcher...
trotzdem ist das stiffee ein sehr guter ht-freeride rahmen, die verarbeitung ist herausragend, das gewicht und der preis ! sind  in der santa chameleon klasse (der 19#!! rahmen wiegt  ca 2.2kg)..
je nach dem was für eine oberrohrlänge du bevorzugst, das stiffee hat als 19# rahmen ein kürzeres oberrohr als das flow in 18#...wäre vielleicht das hier noch eine weitere alternative..
http://shop.gravitykills.de/product.../1388?osCsid=9bbc2a730968a5a41f07cf1711d65b1d

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ fluggedöns: Ein Bekannter hat seit ein paar Wochen die 55 ATA und lobt die in den höchsten Tönen. Ist auch ein feines Ding, aber erstens auch wieder teuer und zweitens Erstserie.. da bin ich seit der Lyrik vorsichtig.



@ Smubob. Schließe mich völlig deiner Meinung an  Lies mal den Testbericht, 18 leichte Freerider in der aktuellen Freeride 1/08. 9 Bikes waren mit der 55 ATA ausgestattet. Laut Tester super Gabel... ABER 4 Gabeln hatten Probleme. So und jetzt die Stellungnahme von Marzocchi. Ich zitiere.. Wir garantieren, dass es sich bei den defekten Gabeln nur um Vorseriengabeln handelt (Da frag ich mich was die an 2008 Modellen zu suchen haben  ) Wir kennen die aufgetretenen Defekte (Noch schlimmer dann solche Gabeln zu verbauen/kaufen) Sie sind bei den Seriengabeln, die der Kunde an seinem 2008er Bike vorfindet, behoben (Entschuldigung werden in der Freeride uraltbikes getestet... Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr) Wolfgang Beuer,Marzocchi,Deutschland


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Testbericht, 18 leichte Freerider in der aktuellen Freeride 1/08 ...


Ja, hab ich gelesen - und musste direkt an das lächerliche Statement zur 2-Step vom letzten Jahr denken  Ich habe ja jetzt eine nagelneue Lyrik (U-Turn) und versuche aus der rauszuholen was geht, wenn nötig mit Tuning beim Federelemente-Spezi. Mir ist das ganze andere Zeug (Fox, MZ, Manitou, Magura...) einfach nicht geheuer oder hat andere zu gravierende Nachteile.

Momentan habe ich aber noch andere Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2008)

Endlich ist er da, mein neuer Sattel...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/68917]
	
[/URL]

Gruß
Der Optimizer - FSA! Liefer mir endlich meine Sattelstütze aus!!!


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich ist er da, mein neuer Sattel...


Hättest was gesagt, hab ich noch im Keller liegen.  
Zugegeben in schwarz, ist mir zu breit und weich.
Dann mach mal ein Bild, wenn montiert.
Langsam ist das ganze Bike weiß.


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2008)

@Tobi:
Wie gesagt, fehlt mir noch die weiße Stütze, die momentan nur als OEM rumgeistert...
Aber nächste Woche soll sie bei mir eintrudeln, dann gibts ein Picture!


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Smubob. Schließe mich völlig deiner Meinung an  Lies mal den Testbericht, 18 leichte Freerider in der aktuellen Freeride 1/08. 9 Bikes waren mit der 55 ATA ausgestattet. Laut Tester super Gabel... ABER 4 Gabeln hatten Probleme. So und jetzt die Stellungnahme von Marzocchi. Ich zitiere.. Wir garantieren, dass es sich bei den defekten Gabeln nur um Vorseriengabeln handelt (Da frag ich mich was die an 2008 Modellen zu suchen haben  ) Wir kennen die aufgetretenen Defekte (Noch schlimmer dann solche Gabeln zu verbauen/kaufen) Sie sind bei den Seriengabeln, die der Kunde an seinem 2008er Bike vorfindet, behoben (Entschuldigung werden in der Freeride uraltbikes getestet... Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr) Wolfgang Beuer,Marzocchi,Deutschland



Hi Wolfi 
nun ja, dass man Null- und Vorserienmodelle zu Testzwecken raus gibt ist normal....macht wohl so ziemlich jeder Hersteller (auch außerhalb der Bikebranche)...was natürlich auch irgendwo Sinn macht, denn was soll man mit nicht verkaufsfähiger Ware sonst noch machen....man kann nur hoffen, dass das auch der Wahrheit entspricht. Warum man so eine Gabel an ein Testbike für eine Fachzeitschrift schraubt...ok, das ist dann wohl wieder eine Marketing Enstcheidung


----------



## pfalz (31. März 2008)

> fehlt mir noch die weiße Stütze



Gibts von FSA auch so...


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> Gibts von FSA auch so...


siehe mein Post oben: Wennse lieferbar wenn, wär se schon längst am Bike...


----------



## pfalz (31. März 2008)

ooops..wer lesen kann... *schäm*


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> siehe mein Post oben: Wennse lieferbar wenn, wär se schon längst am Bike...



Hab heute eine beim Stadler gesehn.
Du wolltest ja nicht mit mir reden  
Die hatten auch einen geilen weißen TroyLee Sattel.


----------



## JeTho (2. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab heute eine beim Stadler gesehn...



Die hatten letztes WE oder jetzt am WE ihr 1 jähriges. Gabs oder gibt es da was günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab heute eine beim Stadler gesehn.
> Du wolltest ja nicht mit mir reden
> Die hatten auch einen geilen weißen TroyLee Sattel.


Hätte sie ja schon längst seit zwei Wochen am Bike dran, wenn mir cycles4u nicht die Stütze in der falschen Farbe geliefert hätte...


----------



## Tobsn (4. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das neue Cockpit für mein Bike kommt langsam zusammen...



Hattest Du Probleme mit dem Lack bei dem Syncros Lenker?

Gestern hat ein Kollegen auch die weiße Syncros Lenker/Vobau Kombi montiert, da ist schon beim Anschrauben der Lack an der Vorbauklemmung vom Lenker abgeplatzt. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hattest Du Probleme mit dem Lack bei dem Syncros Lenker?
> 
> Gestern hat ein Kollegen auch die weiße Syncros Lenker/Vobau Kombi montiert, da ist schon beim Anschrauben der Lack an der Vorbauklemmung vom Lenker abgeplatzt.
> 
> ...



Nö, eigentlich nicht... nur wenn Schlamm und Matsch auf Lenker/Vorbau drauf ist, siehts nicht mehr weiß aus...

Nein, hab wirklich keine Lackabplatzerprobleme gehabt bisher..


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2008)

Sattelstütz ist da! Weiße Schnellspanner auch! So siehts jetzt bei mir aus:


----------



## Tobsn (18. April 2008)

SCHICK!!!

Aber lass Dir zum Geburtstag noch einen schwarzen Sattelschnellspanner schenken.


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> SCHICK!!!
> 
> Aber lass Dir zum Geburtstag noch einen schwarzen Sattelschnellspanner schenken.


Ich hab nen schwarzen... Mit dem blauen war ich nur ein bisschen voreilig, weil ich will mir noch nen neuen LRS zulegen: blaue Hopenaben, Atmosphere Felgen, schwarze Sapimspeichen und blaue Alunippel...
Außerdem findet man momentan das Blau auch in den Strokerbremsgriffen und -zangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. April 2008)

sieht gut aus  
nur die weissen schnellspanner wirken irgendwie komisch find ich


----------



## Tobsn (18. April 2008)

Bremsleitungen solltest Du auch mal kürzen oder willst Du da Dein Trikot zum Trocknen aufhängen  
*DuckUndWech*


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bremsleitungen solltest Du auch mal kürzen oder willst Du da Dein Trikot zum Trocknen aufhängen
> *DuckUndWech*


Bist ein ganz schöner Nörgler, mein Freund! Werd ich aber machen, wenn ich die Windcutter-Scheiben dran mach. Werde die bei die eigentlich gleichmäßig flächig abgefahren? Hab im Leichtbauforum Bilder gesehen (Windcutter in Kombination mit Marta) wo dann an den Spitzen der Windcutter ein Grat stehenbleibt, weil die Position der Bremsbeläge nicht 100% passt:


----------



## Tobsn (18. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bist ein ganz schöner Nörgler, mein Freund!...


   



Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Windcutter-Scheiben dran mach. Werde die bei die eigentlich gleichmäßig flächig abgefahren...



Du fragst mich Sachen.
Werd mal checken, wie meine nach 4 Monaten ausschaut.  
Frag doch mal DominikDeleux, der fährt seine schon länger.

Generell nutzen sich alle Scheiben ab. Meine alte Hayes hatte nach 2 Jahren in der Mitte noch 1/3 Ihrer Stärke. 
Hängt stark davon ab, was man für Beläge fährt. Sinter, wie bei Hayes gehen halt schon ganz schön auf die Bremsscheibe. Semi-Sintered oder gar Organische (gepresste Gänseblümchen) sind da sanfter.
Das Problem mit Abnutzung hab ich nicht mehr, da meine letzten Scheiben alle den frühen Tot durch verformen gestorben sind.


----------



## one track mind (18. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sattelstütz ist da! Weiße Schnellspanner auch! So siehts jetzt bei mir aus:



ganz nett, aber was soll denn der ganze weisse klimbim da dran ?


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

is glaube ich grad modern, son weis gedöhns  

Hab mir auch was gegönnt  

Dreist Keddeführung un än Shaman Bashdingens  







so schauts dann in ganz aus.





alla.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2008)

Ei des Niggolai gibt's noch?
Isch hab gemähnt, du häddschd jetz nur noch des Moorwudd...


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

Neeeee, des Möhrewüüd is Geschichte, lang lebe Niggoloi


----------



## Zelle (18. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neeeee, des Möhrewüüd is Geschichte, lang lebe Niggoloi


Das ist schon Geschichte? ... Hoher Verschleiß bei Dir!


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

Nee, habs nem Kumpel geliehen und der is dann Geschnalzt  
und da es eh ein Testbeik vonna Firma war kauft er es jetzt un ich fa
weida Niggoloi, is eh bestes Beik von Welt  

Oi Oi Oi..... schreib ich eine Schoiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nee, habs nem Kumpel geliehen und der is dann Geschnalzt
> und da es eh ein Testbeik vonna Firma war kauft es es jetzt un ich fa
> weida Niggoloi, is eh bestes Beik von Welt
> 
> Oi Oi Oi..... schreib ich eine Schoiße


Meine Fresse  Das zu übersetzen ist echt hart! Aber Hauptsache Du bist glücklich mit Deinem Bike  

Was bedeutet denn Geschnalzt?  

Vielleicht lese ich es mir heute Abend nochmal durch ...


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

gestürzt!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2008)

...und dann "durfte" er den gebrochenen Rahmen kaufen und sich selbst um Ersatz kümmern,
wie das bei euch so üblich ist?


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

Nein der Rahmen ist noch ok, ist nur stark zerkratzt und die Hinterradbremse hats halt zerbombt, ist aber nichts das man nicht wieder
reparieren kann 

Ich hoffe das das Verständlicher war


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2008)

Na denn...


----------



## Zelle (18. April 2008)

Nun habe ich es auch verstanden  auch ohne Bier


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sattelstütz ist da! Weiße Schnellspanner auch!


Schick, bis aufs Weiß! *duck und weg* 
Aber ich würd noch mindestens einen Saint Umwerfer oder sowas verbauen 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Generell nutzen sich alle Scheiben ab. Meine alte Hayes hatte nach 2 Jahren in der Mitte noch 1/3 Ihrer Stärke.
> [...]
> Das Problem mit Abnutzung hab ich nicht mehr, da meine letzten Scheiben alle den frühen Tot durch verformen gestorben sind.


Du bremst zu viel 




guru39 schrieb:


> Oi Oi Oi.....
> [...]
> Heidelberch


Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor... die Tage hat jemand den halben Landauer Bhf mit "Skins Heidelberg", "Skin Skin Skin Skin Skin Skin...", "Oi Oi Oi..." etc. vollgekritzelt  Ich habe auf irgendwelche geistig minderbemittelten Kiddies getippt, aber nach diesem Posting...


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor... die Tage hat jemand den halben Landauer Bhf mit "Skins Heidelberg", "Skin Skin Skin Skin Skin Skin...", "Oi Oi Oi..." etc. vollgekritzelt  Ich habe auf irgendwelche geistig minderbemittelten Kiddies getippt, aber nach diesem Posting...



Da ich nie in der Palz bin kann es nur der Lev gewesen sein und "Kids"
passt da auch ganz gut


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...wenn ich die Windcutter-Scheiben dran mach. Werde die bei DIR eigentlich gleichmäßig flächig abgefahren?...


Ja werden sie  
Die Bremsbeläge bei der Hayes sind um einiges größer als die der Marta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. April 2008)

Neu:


----------



## eyeZ (27. April 2008)

geil will auch


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2008)

der strandinator hat ein neues radl um zur arbeit zu kommen  





besonders geil find ich den aufkleber auf dem lenker "this product is not recommended for downhill competition, stuntriding or any aggressive offroad-riding"


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der strandinator hat ein neues radl um zur arbeit zu kommen


Du Rentner!


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2008)

Geizhalz


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du Rentner!



kannst du net lesen  hab "arbeit" und net "altersheim" geschrieben   

@guru alles was hochwertiger ist wird geklaut  aber geiler shimano nabendynamo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (3. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> @guru alles was hochwertiger ist wird geklaut  aber geiler shimano nabendynamo



mmh, der sattel sieht garnet so schlecht aus... wo parkst du das ding denn immer?


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2008)

dienstag gehts nochmal zum knie-doc  wenn der befund aber gut ausfällt, gibt´s vielleicht ne kleine belohnung damit ich auch wieder fit werde


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2008)

Hulla!!
Feine Sache dat! 
War heute mit face-to-ground auch fein fahren und habe was Neues... SONNENBRAND!! Und zwar net zu wenig...


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hulla!!
> Feine Sache dat!
> War heute mit face-to-ground auch fein fahren und habe was Neues... SONNENBRAND!! Und zwar net zu wenig...



ja und wie! kostet 9999 dkk...das sind ca. 1340 eur...aber den preis kann ich bestimmt noch drücken  
sonnenbrand rockt...sonnencreme is ja was für schw...teln


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2008)

hm zum gleichen preis gibbet auch dieses feine gerät...ein auslaufmodell...aber feine teile


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ...gibt´s vielleicht ne kleine belohnung damit ich auch wieder fit werde  ...



Sieh geil aus das Focus.  
Aber von den Shimano Laufrädern würde ich Dir abraten.  
Kenne fast nur Leute (inkl mir) die mit den Dingern nur Ärger hatten. 

Das Ridley ist natürlich auch geil.


----------



## talybont (11. Mai 2008)

Un der Vento-LRS ist auf jeden Fall stabiler als jeder Shimano-LRS.
Auch ich gehöre zu den Shimano 550er Geschädigten. Dreckszeug!


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Mai 2008)

in der tat. der vento-lrs is geil, hat aber bei mir zwei macken: beim wiegetritt merke ich, wie sich das vorderrad verwindet und im sitzen bei längeren anstiegen, verwindet sich das hinterrad (jaja..ich bin halt zu fett  )

gehört nicos sonnenbrand eigentlich in die schlachtplatte? 
hab übrigens auch welchen: genau an der stelle, an der das trikot aufhört hab ich nen schmalen streifen ausgelassen, an dem ich keine sonnencreme draufgepackt habe...

@nico: hab den tacho übrigens tatsächlich ein bissl nachstellen müssen und den lenker bisschen tiefer - morgen geh ich mal testen. wenn mir aber net gefällt, was der tacho anzeigt, stell ich ihn wieder zurück


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Mai 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Un der Vento-LRS ist auf jeden Fall stabiler als jeder Shimano-LRS.
> Auch ich gehöre zu den Shimano 550er Geschädigten. Dreckszeug!



der 550er geht eigentlich, mein bruder fährt damit, sogar auf wettbewerben. sicher, daß das kein 500er ist?


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2008)

hm wenn der shimano lrs mist ist, sollte ich das vielleicht lassen  dann vielleicht doch das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a6367/streamer-black-orange-print-2008.html
der preis ist ja top!  aber eben vom versand...wenn was ist, wird das wieder so ein act  wollte eigentlich vor ort was kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (11. Mai 2008)

vielleicht eine anmerkung zu rr-lrs: in jeder anleitung wirst du passagen finden, die sehr starke einschränkungen zum fahrergewicht machen (bei den ventos wird empfohlen, für fahrer über 82kg mindestens nach 2tkm den händler den lrs komplett durchchecken zu lassen!). steifigkeit ist in einem solchen konsens sehr relativ. 
mist würde ich jetzt unbedingt nicht sagen. kommt aber auf das modell an. selbst mein händler hat zugegeben, daß die 500er von shimano sehr...problematisch sind. den 550er habe ich selbst gefahren und wie schon erwähnt, fährt mein bruder die auf triathlons, bisher ohne probleme.


----------



## talybont (11. Mai 2008)

-


----------



## talybont (11. Mai 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> der 550er geht eigentlich, mein bruder fährt damit, sogar auf wettbewerben. sicher, daß das kein 500er ist?


absolut sicher:
hatte bei meinem 550er innerhalb von 4 Wochen zwei Speichenbrüche hinten, Tobsn ebenfalls und ein Kollege (der weniger wiegt als wir) bis dato 4 Speichenbrüche. Also ein toller LRS.
Fahren seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr beide wieder Standard-LRS (er: DT 370-CXP33, ich: Ultegra-Open Pro) und sind glücklich damit.
BTW, ich bringe 78 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2008)

puh...dachte ich sei mit meinen 74kg auf der sicheren seite was laufräder angeht  habe allerdings auch einen kollegen der rund um 100kg wiegt und auch einen shimano billig lrs fährt. bislang ohne probs. allerdings fährt er auch recht wenig...
was haltet ihr von dem cube? bin halt net so begeistert bei versand zu kaufen  auf welche rahmenhöhe sollte ich meinen 178cm grossen astralkörper denn schwingen?


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Mai 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> absolut sicher:
> hatte bei meinem 550er innerhalb von 4 Wochen zwei Speichenbrüche hinten, Tobsn ebenfalls und ein Kollege (der weniger wiegt als wir) bis dato 4 Speichenbrüche. Also ein toller LRS.
> Fahren seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr beide wieder Standard-LRS (er: DT 370-CXP33, ich: Ultegra-Open Pro) und sind glücklich damit.
> BTW, ich bringe 78 kg auf die Waage.



selbstverständlich geb ich dir hier vollkommen recht. ich hab für alle fälle auch einen 32-speichen lrs mit stabilen rigida dp18ern im keller liegen  
übrigens hat mein rad-dealer mal gemeint, daß man spätestens beim zweiten speichenbruch ernsthaft in erwägung ziehen sollte, alle speichen zu tauschen, sonst hauts eine nach der anderen raus (ob´s so stimmt, weiß ich nicht, klingt aber glaubhaft).

zur rh findeste hier nen anhaltspunkt, genaues musst halt probieren. ich würd auf jeden fall ne fahrt von minimum 2h aufm renner machen, dann kommen auch so schwachpunkte wie sattel, sitzposition und lenkerposition stärker hervor.

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01c.htm


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde der gehört schon in die Schlachtplatte... 

Ach und ich hätte mich echt gewundert wenn MEIN Tacho falsch angezeigt hätte... Nur erbärmlich, dass dir als Messtechniker das passiert...


----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> zur rh findeste hier nen anhaltspunkt, genaues musst halt probieren. ich würd auf jeden fall ne fahrt von minimum 2h aufm renner machen, dann kommen auch so schwachpunkte wie sattel, sitzposition und lenkerposition stärker hervor.
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01c.htm



ok...dann liege ich bei rahmengrösse 55 laut der tabelle. die meisten bikes gibbet in 54 und 56  und das mit der probefahrt hört sich schlüssig an...damit fällt ja aber cube aus  

@nico stell ma ein bild von deinem sonnenbrand ein


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Mai 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (12. Mai 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


>



hab ja nur auf das bild gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


>



Wieso hast du mir immer deinen Bruder geschickt  

Jetzt wo ich dich in echt sehe    

Gruß Gürü.

PS: soll ich dir ein Foto von mir schicken?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Mai 2008)

@Guru: LOL


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Mai 2008)

in natura relativiert sich des wieder ganz fix - da klingt de nico nur wie e mädche, sieht aber nimmer so aus


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Mai 2008)

Du hast meine Stimme mit wohl mit meinem Gepiense an der Kalmit verwechselt...


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Mai 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Du hast meine Stimme mit wohl mit meinem Gepiense an der Kalmit verwechselt...



wieso gepiense?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2008)

...wo bleibt jetzt das Bild von Frau Gürü???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .. von Frau Gürü???




Hey, isch bin kä Tussi, isch bin än Kerl  und wenn die Nicolette 
die nüch sehn will gibts a kä Foddos, gans äfach


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2008)

Hier ist noch ein Chick mit Sonnenbrand:






...allerdings hätte das besser in einen anderen Fred gepasst.

@Nico:
Du verkaufst dein Nico-lai???
Oder hast du schon eins von 2008 daheim stehen?


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2008)

kennt jemand die campagnolo veloce gruppe?  hab gelesen die ist von der qualität her etwas besser als die 105er. passt das? 
ich hatte mal campa k2 felgen am mtb. die waren spitze


----------



## Sinus (15. Mai 2008)

Veloce ist zwischen Ultegra und 105, sehr zu empfehlen. Centaur wäre etwas über Ultegra. Wenn Du allerdings mehrere Gänge auf einmal runterschalten möchtest, solltest Du mit den Chorus-Ergos kombinieren.

Sinus


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Mai 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> Veloce ist zwischen Ultegra und 105, sehr zu empfehlen. Centaur wäre etwas über Ultegra. Wenn Du allerdings mehrere Gänge auf einmal runterschalten möchtest, solltest Du mit den Chorus-Ergos kombinieren.
> 
> Sinus



mit den älteren (veloce)ergopowers müsste das auch gehen, mindestens bis zur ausführung 06


----------



## Sinus (15. Mai 2008)

Jupp, aber ab da dann nicht mehr. Wurde meines Wissens mit Modelljahr 2007 umgestellt. Ab da haben diese Feature nur noch Chorus und Record. Ob man das nun braucht oder nicht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden! Ich persönlich finde es bei meinen Rennern sehr angenehm ...

Sinus


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Mai 2008)

hab mal fix nachgeschaut. dieses 'feature' nennt sich dann escape (qs escape ergopower). laut der italienischen anleitung ist es auch ab 05/06 eingeführt worden. 

ich finde das überspringen der gänge übrigens auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2008)

hm...helft mir mal auf die sprünge...ist da ein grosser unterschied zu meinen sram x7 triggern? verstehe das mit dem "überspringen" der gänge net. allerdings wird es in DK keine unerwarteten anstiege geben wo man schnell schalten muss  höchstens ne windböe  
tja...was tun...entweder focus variado expert mit ultegra sl und shimano 622 lrs
http://www.heino-cykler.dk/Cykler/Focus/Focus+-+Race/Focus+-+Variado+Expert+08.html

oder ridley aedon se mit campa veloce und campa lrs
http://www.heino-cykler.dk/Artikler+og+lignende/Udsalgsliste/Ridley+-+Aedon-SE.html

beide zum gleichen preis (ca. 1350 eur) beim localdealer

oder aber cube streamer etwas billiger aber dafür bei bike-discount.de 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a6367/streamer-black-orange-print-2008.html

ca. 1300 eur inkl. versand


----------



## Sinus (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich tät das Ridley nehmen, bin da aber etwas vorbelastet und nicht objektiv !

Sinus


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> Also ich tät das Ridley nehmen, bin da aber etwas vorbelastet und nicht objektiv !
> 
> Sinus



das ist natürlich auch ein geiler hobel  
denke vom rahmen her kriege ich weder das focus noch das ridley klein...also sollte ich wohl am meisten wert auf komponenten legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (15. Mai 2008)

sram kenn ich jetzt net (auch net die am rr). die unterschiede zwischen den campas und der shimano sind eigentlich schnell erklärt:
shimano schaltet leichter, weicher, die hebel sind anders positioniert und die griffe (handposition) sind ein wenig anders gestaltet.
die campa schaltet etwas 'knackiger', also härter, du kannst gänge 'überspringen'.

ich finde die griffe von campa etwas besser für mich, aber eigentlich sind die unterschiede marginal.


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

der strandinator hat ein neues spielzeug  




wurde doch ein specialized allez pro mit ultegra gruppe, mavic aksium lrs und feinen ritchey und truvativ parts


----------



## han (17. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der strandinator hat ein neues spielzeug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie viel Ferderweg?


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

han schrieb:


> wie viel Ferderweg?



hat sogar tatsächlich "stossdämpfer"  in der gabel und den sitzstreben sind so art elastomere eingebaut die die stösse absorbieren sollen  
fährt sich echt gut  eben ne kleine runde (26km / 23er schnitt) gefahren...ja ich weiss...is langsam...aber dafür das ich die knie erst wieder aufbauen muss und ausdrücklich "berg-verbot" habe bis die knie wieder belastbar sind bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Sinus (17. Mai 2008)

Cooles Teil und für Deine Knie bestimmt das richtige Spielzeug!!! Viel Spaß damit 

Sinus


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> Cooles Teil und für Deine Knie bestimmt das richtige Spielzeug!!! Viel Spaß damit
> 
> Sinus



danke  und danke für die beratung vorher


----------



## eL (17. Mai 2008)

strandi du bist pervers


echt ey


stehn die kleinen däninnen auf sowas oder warum gibst du dich der strassenschwuchtelei so derart hin?


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> strandi du bist pervers
> 
> 
> echt ey
> ...


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> strandi du bist pervers
> 
> 
> echt ey
> ...



in erster linie stehen meine knie darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (18. Mai 2008)

Für RRler gibt es ja strikte Kleiderordnung. Eng muß es sein!!!!!!


----------



## eL (18. Mai 2008)

argh ich kotz gleich

deshalb merke!

wenn schon hotpants....dann auch beine shaven


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Für RRler gibt es ja strikte Kleiderordnung. Eng muß es sein!!!!!!



oh gott...dazu noch dieses neckische lächeln...  
ich muss weg


----------



## Didgi (18. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der strandinator hat ein neues spielzeug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Strandi,

seeehr feines Teil  

Wenn ich genug Kohle hätt würd ich mir auch ein RR zulegen, ist einfach geil. Aber jetzt erst die neue Bremse gekauft, da muss ich noch ein bissel sparen  

Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit deinem RR  

Ach noch was, was wiegt es denn und was hast du bezahlt?

Daniel


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2008)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey Strandi,
> 
> seeehr feines Teil
> 
> ...



Moin Didgi
Hab eben mal mit meiner Personenwage gemessen  Liegt bei rund 9kg all inclusive.
Das Radel "pur" hat ca. 1475 eur gekostet. Dazu kamen dann noch Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche etc.
Werd gleich nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen  Hab gehört nächstes Jahr im März RR-Woche auf Malle


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Stollenfahrrad. Klein Torque bekommt ungefederten Zuwachs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (18. Mai 2008)

schick


----------



## eL (18. Mai 2008)

zu den farben hat man schon in den 80er gekotzt

wie hoch ist bitte dein schmerzempfinden? und lass dich nicht von der stylepolizei erwischen


übelübelübel


----------



## michar (18. Mai 2008)

ich find die farben cool..bis auf die griffe..die sind einfach too much....dann lieber noch paar dezente goldene sachen dran


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Mai 2008)

Mensch Strandi, wie willst du denn damit im August den 601 runterkommen


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Strandi, wie willst du denn damit im August den 601 runterkommen



runter? hoch!


----------



## donnersberger (18. Mai 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Stollenfahrrad. Klein Torque bekommt ungefederten Zuwachs...



coole + unverwechselbare Farbe!  (I am just plane yogurt)


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> zu den farben hat man schon in den 80er gekotzt
> 
> wie hoch ist bitte dein schmerzempfinden? und lass dich nicht von der stylepolizei erwischen
> 
> ...



Seit dieser Woche sehr hoch... bin auf Ibuprofen 600..... aber daran kanns nicht liegen, die Teile waren alle vorher schon geordert  

Was die Frbigkeit angeht bin ich aber selbst noch am grübeln weil die Gabel von der Farbe leider nicht so ganz wie die Decals geworden sind. Mal sehen was mir noch einfällt. Aber auf jeden Fall wird es krätzig bleiben


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> bin auf Ibuprofen 600.....



die nehm ich auch immer wenn mir langweilig ist    
aber die farben sind trotzdem net meine rille


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Stollenfahrrad. Klein Torque bekommt ungefederten Zuwachs...




Was willste dänn mit dänä Reifen


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> die nehm ich auch immer wenn mir langweilig ist



Ich nur nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch an Pfingsten  



guru39 schrieb:


> Was willste dänn mit dänä Reifen



Durchn Wald treckern..... Sind die 2,35er FR. Bissie schmäler und leichter als BigBetty sogar. Is mal ein Versuch wie sie laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (19. Mai 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Durchn Wald treckern..... Sind die 2,35er FR. Bissie schmäler und leichter als BigBetty sogar. Is mal ein Versuch wie sie laufen.



Hey,

sind die echt leichter als die Big Betty? Um wieviel denn? Und sind sie viel schmaler als dei Big Betty?

Daniel


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Mai 2008)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sind die echt leichter als die Big Betty? Um wieviel denn? Und sind sie viel schmaler als dei Big Betty?
> 
> Daniel




mail mal den guru an der hat die schon exact vermessen und gewogen


----------



## Didgi (19. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mail mal den guru an der hat die schon exact vermessen und gewogen



Ok, thx! Wobei ich ja mit den Big Bettys sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2008)

Du brauchst mich nicht anschreiben, les jo mit  , die Bettys wiegen in etwa das gleiche wie die Marys und sind minimal schmaler haben aber mehr Grip wenns feucht wird.
Zum Touren fahren finde ich die Bettys aber besser, denn der Rollwiderstand ist spürbar geringer!

alla, Gürü.


----------



## THBiker (19. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zum Touren fahren finde ich die Bettys aber besser, denn der Rollwiderstand ist spürbar geringer!
> 
> alla, Gürü.




Und wie sind die im Vergleich zu den Minions in 1ply Ausführung  (ich hab die 2.5er Version montiert) und im Vgl zu den Swampthing 1ply 2.35 ?

thanx


----------



## Didgi (19. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du brauchst mich nicht anschreiben, les jo mit  , die Bettys wiegen in etwa das gleiche wie die Marys und sind minimal schmaler haben aber mehr Grip wenns feucht wird.
> Zum Touren fahren finde ich die Bettys aber besser, denn der Rollwiderstand ist spürbar geringer!
> 
> alla, Gürü.



Das hatte ich mir genau so gedacht, und deswegen bleib ich auch bei meiner Betty, trotzdem Danke  

Werd am WE mal Todtnau austesten. War da mal kürzlich jemand? Wie siehts da mit den Strecken aus? Guter Zustand? Ich hoffs mal


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Mai 2008)

soll super sein


----------



## Didgi (19. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> soll super sein



Schön zu hören


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2008)

Ja, aber 31tacken für die Tageskarte is schun arg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, aber 31tacken für die Tageskarte is schun arg!



du anfänger, da kauft man sich zu dritt ne 50 punktekarte und schwuppdiewupp wirds wieder erschwinglich, war zumindest letztes jahr so


----------



## Zelle (19. Mai 2008)

Oder man Tauscht die Tageskarte gegen 31 günstige Tacken ... müssen ja nicht immer die teuren sein! Damit liegt man weit unter einem Euro.


----------



## Didgi (19. Mai 2008)

Auf der Homepage steht:

Tageskarte 29

Stimmt das nicht?


----------



## eL (19. Mai 2008)

das sind tacker du kachel


wer zahlt schon fürs fahradfahren ?


----------



## Haardtattack (19. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> das sind tacker du kachel



Heftklammern


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> du anfänger, da kauft man sich zu dritt ne 50 punktekarte und schwuppdiewupp wirds wieder erschwinglich, war zumindest letztes jahr so



isch wees, donn sin ma schun mo zwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2008)

Haardtattack schrieb:


> Heftklammern



uii neue Währung??  Und üsch will die DeMakk wieder hamm !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ich find die farben cool..bis auf die griffe..die sind einfach too much....dann lieber noch paar dezente goldene sachen dran


Neee, gold war an dem Teil total fehl am Platz! Aber ich versuch ihn noch zu bequatschen, die gelben Schellen grün zu lackieren oder sowas, find die auch nicht so passend (trotz gelbem Felgen-Schriftzug). Aber den Rest find ich absolut fett!  Mich stört die minimal andere Farbe der Gabel nicht die Bohne.




Didgi schrieb:


> sind die echt leichter als die Big Betty? Um wieviel denn? Und sind sie viel schmaler als dei Big Betty?


Servus Daniel, wie gehts?  Meine Prüfungen sind gelaufen (nur evtl. noch mündlich in 3 Wochen. Das sollte uns aber nicht davon abhalten, demnächst mal wieder ne Runde zu fahren! Gabel ist wieder da und ich bin jetzt vorne mit 2.35er Mary und hinten mit Betty unterwegs, da kannst beide befummeln 



guru39 schrieb:


> die Bettys wiegen in etwa das gleiche wie die Marys und sind minimal schmaler haben aber mehr Grip wenns feucht wird.
> Zum Touren fahren finde ich die Bettys aber besser, denn der Rollwiderstand ist spürbar geringer!


Also meine beiden wiegen tatsächlich aufs Gramm genau das gleiche (beides 2008er FR Tripple Compound). Aber ich glaube beim Rest hast du was verwechselt beim schreiben... der Reifen, der minimal schmäler ist (nur gut 1mm), aber egal ob nass oder trocken mehr Grip hat, ist nämlich eindeutig die Mary! Beim Rollwiderstand habe ich übrigens keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gespürt. Dafür aber beim Vortrieb, der nämlich bei der Betty öfter mal in Schlupf verpufft als bei der Mary. Gleiches bei der Bremskraftübertragung.


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2008)

hallo Leute hat jemand eine 100mm CC/Touren Gabel günstig abzugeben?
Am besten mit IS Aufnahme und in gutem Zustand oder neu!

Ich brauch was für mein "neues" Radl (der hintere Rahmen!)


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2008)

schöne farbe


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> schöne farbe



live schaut die noch besser aus, hat der Khujand gepulvert  ...wenn ich dann ma  Stürze (was ja nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vorkommt   ) finde ich mein Radl nicht mehr


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> live schaut die noch besser aus, hat der Khujand gepulvert  ...wenn ich dann ma  Stürze (was ja nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vorkommt   ) finde ich mein Radl nicht mehr



was issen das überhaupt für ein rahmen?

ich war eben auf dem heimweg auch noch shoppen


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> was issen das überhaupt für ein rahmen?



mein alter Cypress rahmen in neuem Mantel


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> mein alter Cypress rahmen in neuem Mantel



war der net gerissen


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> war der net gerissen



ja so´n kleines Risschen...wird schon heben


----------



## Didgi (22. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> ja so´n kleines Risschen...wird schon heben



Viel Glück  

@ Strandi 

Nice.......Nur nicht hinlegen, wär so schade um die schönen Keo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (22. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> ja so´n kleines Risschen...wird schon heben



du hast nen taiwan-stangenrahmen, der nen riss hat neu lackieren lassen .


----------



## THBiker (22. Mai 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> du hast nen taiwan-stangenrahmen, der nen riss hat neu lackieren lassen .



Das Risschen war oben am Sattelrohr, also absolut unproblematisch...kam von einer kurzen Sattelstütze!
Was kommt heute nicht aus taiwan und ist Stangenware


----------



## eL (22. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Was kommt heute nicht aus taiwan und ist Stangenware



Risse!

jeder ist einzigartig und kommt von woanderst


----------



## one track mind (22. Mai 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Das Risschen war oben am Sattelrohr, also absolut unproblematisch...kam von einer kurzen Sattelstütze!
> Was kommt heute nicht aus taiwan und ist Stangenware



ist halt so ein rahmen, der von vielen firmen einfach gelabelt wird. ich hab genau den gleichen, war nie ein firmenlogo drauf. je nachdem ist da halt ne lackierung teurer als sich was gleichwertiges neu zu kaufen, vor allem dann,wenn der rahmen eh einen riss hat...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juni 2008)

Neu:











Joa und dann noch ne komplette Kombi aus 2007. Da finde ich aber nur gerade keine Bilder im Netz...


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Neu:...(



Aber nicht, dass Du damit einschlägst wie ne Bombe.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass Du damit einschlägst wie ne Bombe.



Muhahaha... kann natürlich schon mal vorkommen... es bombt voll nei, quasi...


----------



## zena (2. Juni 2008)

in dem look darfst an sonnigen sonntagen nicht im PW biken, sonst denken die herrschafften du seist ein "bööser". mach mal untertitel in deutsch drauf was SHIFT heißt damits keine missverständnisse gibt


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ... mach mal untertitel in deutsch drauf was SHIFT heißt damits keine missverständnisse gibt



also gestern hat's in Trippstadt ganz schön ge*SHIFT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub des war in Schifferstadt


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2008)

ahh, Schiffer, ich verstehe...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich glaube ihr habt alle keine Ahnung...


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

Besser ge_shift_ als geschurzt!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Besser ge_shift_ als geschurzt!



...


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

*Frauen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2008)

Ein wenig Tuning an der Lenkzentrale. Der Syntace VRO wurde durch die Thomson/RF-Kombinnation ersetzt, da er eh nie verstellt wurde und der Lenker zu schmal war (gerade im Vergleich zum Hebel am Singlespeeder).





Plaste-Spanner für Laufräder und Sattelklemme durch ein wenig Glanz aus der Hope-Schmiede ersetzt.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein wenig Tuning an der Lenkzentrale. Der Syntace VRO wurde durch die Thomson/RF-Kombinnation ersetzt, da er eh nie verstellt wurde und der Lenker zu schmal war.


Ja klar, mit Klingel, Poplock Hebel etc. wird jeder 800mm Downhill Lenker irgend wann mal zu kurz.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ja klar, mit Klingel, Poplock Hebel etc. wird jeder 800mm Downhill Lenker irgend wann mal zu kurz.


Ich find' solche Lenkzentralen ja auch schöner.


----------



## UHU69 (20. Juni 2008)

Immernochschönesradmitschönerfarbekannichdasauchhaben??? Undwiesoeigentlichrennfresse???


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Immer noch schönes rad mit schöner farbe. kann ich das auch haben???...


Unverkäuflich. Das muss man selbst machen .



UHU69 schrieb:


> ... Und wieso eigentlich rennfresse???


Meine Kinder haben den Hersteller nicht weniger Anbauteile an dem Teil übersetzt. Etwas _sehr_ wörtlich.


----------



## han (20. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


>



ist dad des jetzt dein Laufrad...wegen keine Kurbel und so?


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2008)

han schrieb:


> ist dad des jetzt dein Laufrad...wegen keine Kurbel und so?


Fein erkannt. Ist aber nur ein früher Aufbaustand und das einzige Foto, das die Lenkzentrale vernünftig zeigt.


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...nur ein frÃ¼her Aufbaustand ...


Und danach kamen Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, â¦ und an den Lenker Shifter, Klingel, Tacho, Pulsmesser GPS, WindrÃ¤dchen, Reifendruckanzeige, KÃ¶rbchen fÃ¼r den Hundâ¦. 
*DuckUndWech*


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und danach kamen Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk,  und an den Lenker Shifter, Klingel, Tacho, Pulsmesser GPS, Windrädchen, Reifendruckanzeige, Körbchen für den Hund.
> *DuckUndWech*



...du hast den Ständer vergessen!


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...du hast den Ständer vergessen!


Aber mit Remote vom Lenker.
Die Idee muss ich mit patentieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und danach kamen Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk,  und an den Lenker Shifter, Klingel, Tacho, Pulsmesser GPS, Windrädchen, Reifendruckanzeige, Körbchen für den Hund.
> *DuckUndWech*


Du kleiner unter dem Tisch-Läufer! 
Noch ein wenig Pulver und ich überlege mir mein Naked-Bike morgen an die Startlinie zu stellen .


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du kleiner unter dem Tisch-Läufer!
> Noch ein wenig Pulver und ich überlege mir mein Naked-Bike morgen an die Startlinie zu stellen .



Bitte nicht, hatte am Lago genug Regen. 

Obwohl nacked Bike mit nacked Rider, wäre ein paar Tropfen wert.


----------



## Sinus (20. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bitte nicht, hatte am Lago genug Regen.
> 
> Obwohl nacked Bike mit nacked Rider, wäre ein paar Tropfen wert.



Seit wann stehst Du auf sowas 

Schutzbleche und Reflektoren nicht vergessen 

Sinus


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2008)

Blitz und Donner über euch. Saubande.

Kaum ist man ob terminlicher Verpflichtungen nicht in der Lage, das heimische Revier gegen die Eindringlinge aus dem Osten (egal ob links oder rechts vom Rhein) zu verteidigen, macht sich ein jeder lustig über einfache Räder und deren Fahrer. Ihr werdet ja sehen, was ihr davon habt (wahrscheinlich einen herrlichen Tag im Wald) und ich kriege als Bericht wieder nur ein paar dürre Brocken und unscharfe Bildchen zu sehen.

Ich werde ersatzweise meine RennFresse in den Golf werfen und aus Rache am Sonntag die angeblichen für MTB'ler gesperrten Baumberge im Münsterland niederbrennen. Die Westfalen können zwar nichts dafür, aber irgendjemand muss halt den Zorn des einen Ganges spüren.


Kelme - ach ja: Shalom


----------



## Sinus (20. Juni 2008)

Musst Du jetzt schon ins Flachland gehen, weil Dir der eine Gang in der Pfalz zu schwer geworden ist ??? Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Dein Trainingszustand derart zu Wünschen übrig lässt ... . Für SiS wäre evtl. noch ein Dynamo angebracht!

Aber sei beruhigt, ich werde morgen aufgrund familiärer Verpflichtungen auch nur was "Kurzes" mit meinem neuen Spielzeug veranstalten können 

Sinus


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> ... mit meinem neuen Spielzeug veranstalten können ...


Das ist mal ein Geschoss. 

Das Ding wäre mir aber zu stressig.
Da muss man ja allem und jedem Paroli bieten. 

Da lieb ich meinen alten Racer.
War einer schneller, lage es am Material 
War ich schneller, noch demotivierender für den anderen


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juni 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> ... mit meinem neuen Spielzeug...


Wow, das muss man bestimmt im Keller festbinden, damit es nicht von alleine wegfährt.


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wow, das muss man bestimmt im Keller festbinden, damit es nicht von alleine wegfährt.



Dat fährt nich wech, dat fliecht!

Und wenn ich die Bruchstücke richtig deute, was der Sinus so auf dem Rad derzeit anstellt, mache ich mir um eine artgerechte Fortbewegung keine Sorgen. Das passt schon .


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2008)

Hab mir ein neues Rucksäckel (Camelbak Havoc) geloistet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



goiler wallride 

@Sinus das ist ja mal ein heisser Hobel den Du Dir da geleistet hast


----------



## Sinus (24. Juni 2008)

Den Hobel habe ich ja schon länger, nur die Laufräder sind neu (und schnell )


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2008)

Sinus schrieb:


> Den Hobel habe ich ja schon länger, nur die Laufräder sind neu (und schnell )



achso  sieht auch schnell aus  vielleicht sollte ich bei meinem nächsten pfalz besuch lieber den dackelschneider mitbringen


----------



## Sinus (24. Juni 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> achso  sieht auch schnell aus  vielleicht sollte ich bei meinem nächsten pfalz besuch lieber den dackelschneider mitbringen



Jederzeit gerne  , sofern Deine Knie das wieder alles mitmachen!


----------



## JeTho (24. Juni 2008)

*Ich habe jetzt Tickets für die SAP-Arena *

Die gewagtesten Manöver und die gefährlichsten Stunts des Motocross-Extremsports zeigen die Crusty Demons auf ihrer "Unleash Hell Tour" jetzt erstmals in Europa. Nach der sensationellen Resonanz in Australien und den USA kommt die wilde Meute auf ihren heißen Motorrädern im November nach Deutschland. In Hamburg, Nürnberg, Mannheim und Düsseldorf demonstrieren die FMX-Heroen ihr überragendes Können, das stets eine enorme Risikobereitschaft voraussetzt.

Begleitet wird das Spektakel der fliegenden Motocross-Männer von einem überwältigendem Sounderlebnis, gigantischen Pyroeffekten und den Crusty Babes-Tänzerinnen. Ein spezieller Set mit den weltweit größten Rampen ermöglicht atemberaubende Sprünge, Mehrfachsalti und unglaubliche Freestyle-Aktionen, die stets das Limit der Fahrer testen.

Crusty Demons gibt es seit 1994, die Show erlebte 2003 ihr Debüt. Ihre Tourneen haben ein internationales Publikum begeistert, die DVD zählt mit mehr als fünf Millionen Einheiten zu den erfolgreichsten Actionsport-Serien. Die gefeierte Crusty Demons-Truppe scheint die Schwerkraft mit ihren kühnen Sprüngen zu überlisten. Motocross-Fans können sich auf Freestyles mit Quad-Bikes, Absurditäten auf Minibikes und einen Skidoo freuen. Crusty Demons sind ein Live-Erlebnis, das harte Rockmusik und Motocross-Extremsport zu einem Actionspektakel der Superlative vereint.


----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2008)

mein Haustier hat nen neuen Schlafsack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2008)

Schlaffsack in der Hose. Na sowas


----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2008)

strandi goes digital


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

geh doch focht, mit doiner schoiß Olympus Strandi , ich hab do was bessares 









alla.


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (3. Juli 2008)

Sehr hübsches Bike!

Hmm, beim näheren hinschauen würde ich sagen: Sieht aus, als wäre es meins. 


@Guru 

Genauso schnell wie Amazon!!! Mittwoch bestellt, heute Abend abholbereit. Is nur kein Buch, sondern ein Bike. Wowww.

Ich mach dann mal Feierabend...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2008)

Na denn viel Spaß damit! 

Ist das nur für'n Park, oder willst du damit auch touren?
Bzw. gibt's den Coiler noch?


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (4. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Ist das nur für'n Park, oder willst du damit auch touren?
> Bzw. gibt's den Coiler noch?



Nachdem ich heute morgen vor der Arbeit auf dem Königsstuhl war eek:) werde ich mir das mit dem Touren noch mal schwer überlegen. 

Bergab geht das Ding ab wie CCler berghoch nach der dritten Portion Gesäßcreme und vier PowerBar Geltütchen (also richtig schnell). 

Außerdem ist's wendig und vor allem sehr sprungfreudig. Man braucht nur kurz an Springen denken und fliegt auch schon sehr ausbalanciert durch die Lüfte. Sehr sehr fein.   

Gustavo Bremsen sind die Macht  

Das Coiler wurde zu einer kleinen Organspende für das Shova gebraucht und muss daher in den nächsten Wochen erst einmal wiederbelebt werden.

Bis dahin brauch ich auf jeden Fall erst Mal eine ca. 50 cm Sattelstütze, um überhaupt gescheit berghoch pedalieren zu können.


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2008)

schön sven! dann wirds zeit mal zusammen wieder in Lac blanc oder so zu biken.


----------



## Bumble (7. Juli 2008)

*Ich hoffe du hast das Bike nicht bei dem krassen Checker im zweiten Bild links vorne sondern vom Onkel Guru gekauft ;-)

Dann schaun wir mal ob ich bei der nächsten Pfalz-Runde  noch an dir dran bleiben kann (berschrunner) , wenn nicht kauf ich mir das neu Porno Liteville 

Grüßchen vom Bumble*


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe du hast das Bike nicht bei dem krassen Checker im zweiten Bild links vorne sondern vom Onkel Guru gekauft ;-)
> 
> Dann schaun wir mal ob ich bei der nächsten Pfalz-Runde  noch an dir dran bleiben kann (berschrunner) , wenn nicht kauf ich mir das neu Porno Liteville
> 
> Grüßchen vom Bumble*



der krasse checker kann dir aber jedes gewünschte fahrrad in wunschfarbe und wunschausstattung mit wunschkilometerstand besorgen - bestimmt auch günstiger als de gürü. kann halt nur sein, daß er gewisse empfehlungen gibt, wo du damit besser nicht fahren solltest (wenn du dem eigentlichen besitzer...naja... )


----------



## zena (8. Juli 2008)

Gratulation Sven zum neuen Nachwuchs
wann ist die ofizielle Taufe? Schätze du musst einen ausgeben
Wir könnten evtl. eine Doppeltaufe arrangieren, hängt davon ab ob der Klapperstorch mein Baby am Wochenede auch abliefert
...s`is vom gleichen Kaliber, nur andere Hautfarbe...
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (8. Juli 2008)

ich kenns , denk ich


----------



## fitze (8. Juli 2008)

Fertich


----------



## zena (8. Juli 2008)

boah is dat giftisch


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

Mut zur Farbe sag ich nur


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Juli 2008)

gerade die "In Atzen colour" ;D


----------



## michar (10. Juli 2008)

Oh Pfälzerland wie schön bist du...unter der woche ist die hohe loog doch noch zu gebrauchen







vielleicht weiss ja auch jemand wo das 2. foto entstanden ist..auf welchem gipfel


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2008)

da muss ja mein Bike auch mal rein 

Updates: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Dämpfer, Bremsscheibe


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juli 2008)

Die Kette könnte nen Glied kürzer sein, oder?


----------



## michar (10. Juli 2008)

sieht schon so aus...isn sehr cooles teil..allerdings ist mir die weisse feder too much...dann lieber diese graue oder schwarz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (10. Juli 2008)

> vielleicht weiss ja auch jemand wo das 2. foto entstanden ist..auf welchem gipfel



@michar: Stabenberg ?


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2008)

michar schrieb:


> sieht schon so aus...isn sehr cooles teil..allerdings ist mir die weisse feder too much...dann lieber diese graue oder schwarz....



Jupp Feder ist schon draußen, leider war die weiße original drin!

Das 2. Foto ist auf´m Weinbiet...hinter dem Turm an der Bank


----------



## michar (10. Juli 2008)

hehe ja..genau...die rummlümmel bank...bester platz aufm weinbiet....


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2008)

michar schrieb:


> hehe ja..genau...die rummlümmel bank...bester platz aufm weinbiet....



jo jedesmal wenn ich in letzter zeit dort war, war die besetzt


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juli 2008)

rein farblich gesehen haben wir bis auf die gabel und die front nabe das gleiche rad



michar schrieb:


> Oh Pfälzerland wie schön bist du...unter der woche ist die hohe loog doch noch zu gebrauchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2008)

Da fehlt aber noch der *bling* *bling* Joldlenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch der *bling* *bling* Joldlenker!




den gibts nicht mehr, nach dem handgelenksbruch habe ich ihn ans bullit gebaut. jetzt wird damit gelenkt


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2008)

Hehe... hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil von "Nie-wieder-Achselschweiß"...


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

der strandinator war auch wieder shoppen bis die kreditkarte geglüht hat 






jetzt wo die knie hoffentlich bald eine erste tour in den wald aushalten braucht´s da auch das passende und neue schuhwerk


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2008)

Hüüü... die Specializedschlappen haben doch so nen Gesundheitsfußbett, oder? Soll nicht immer sooo optimal sein habsch mal gelesen. Kannst ja mal berichten ob man davon was merkt.


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hüüü... die Specializedschlappen haben doch so nen Gesundheitsfußbett, oder? Soll nicht immer sooo optimal sein habsch mal gelesen. Kannst ja mal berichten ob man davon was merkt.



jo haben sie. da ich aber total krumme füsse habe, tausche ich das gegen meine einlagen aus  aber der ganze schuh ist ergonomisch geformt. fahre ja auch einen specialized road schuh auf dem dackelschneider. kommt nix anderes mehr an meine füsse


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

hatte lange zeit specialized-mtb-schuhe. fahren sich echt angenehm, das fußbett is super. aber leider haben die schuhe (bis auf den teuersten....) für meine füße nen großen macken: vorne ist ein übergang, der ist aus netz gemacht - genau da reibe ich mit dem kleinen zeh dran. die folge: schuh reißt dort auf.

jetzt versuch ich es mit dem:


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2008)

Normal... der Klügere gibt nach...


----------



## iTom (11. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...für meine füße nen großen macken: vorne ist ein übergang, der ist aus netz gemacht - genau da reibe ich mit dem kleinen zeh dran. die folge: schuh reißt dort auf.
> 
> jetzt versuch ich es mit dem:



Seitdem ich meine Fußnägel geschnitten habe, habe ich das Problem auch nicht mehr?


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

@nico & iTom


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Seitdem ich meine Fußnägel geschnitten habe, habe ich das Problem auch nicht mehr?



verdammt...hättest mir das nicht sagen können, BEVOR ich nen haufen geld für neue radschuhe ausgebe?

@ nico: dann muß dein gesicht schlauer sein, als meine faust (schöner is ja leider nich der fall )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (11. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> rein farblich gesehen haben wir bis auf die gabel und die front nabe das gleiche rad




gabel casting wird noch schwarz...hehe..ich denk nach der saison wird d er laufradsatz gegen etwas lecihteres getauscht...irgendwas mit hope naben..die werden dann aber rot
Haett ichs duncon nicht bekommen haett ich mir auch gebraucht das gleiche oliv gruene vp free gekauft wie du hast..hast nochmal glueck gehabt...


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juli 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ...haett ich mir auch gebraucht das gleiche oliv gruene vp free gekauft wie du hast..hast nochmal glueck gehabt...


*** Übersetzungs Modus Ein ***
..hätte ich die Jungs aus meinem Block auf Dein Rad angesetzt, die hätten es mir für kleines Geld organisieren...
*** Übersetzungs Modus Aus ***


----------



## balrog (11. Juli 2008)

so.... endlich einsatzbereit. hat ja lang genug gedauert, bis ich die teile nach und nach zusammen hatte. freu mich schon auf die erste runde 

cu, balrog


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2008)

schönes Teil


----------



## zena (14. Juli 2008)

es hat sehr lange gedauert aber wie ihr vielleicht wisst musste ich mich vom zebra trennen. das ist der nachfolger...

sorry guru, es war ne günstige gelegenheit 

die z1 gabel ist nicht mehr aktuell, wir haben doch das original dringelassen, die fox van 36.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2008)

zena schrieb:


> sorry guru, es war ne günstige gelegenheit




kä Thäma 

Glückwunsch 

Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

zena schrieb:


> es hat sehr lange gedauert aber wie ihr vielleicht wisst musste ich mich vom zebra trennen. das ist der nachfolger...
> 
> sorry guru, es war ne günstige gelegenheit
> 
> die z1 gabel ist nicht mehr aktuell, wir haben doch das original dringelassen, die fox van 36.



was ist mit dem Foto passiert, bzw Bike...schaut aus als wär´s schon mal gegen ne Wand gefahren....irgendwie gestaucht 
Live sieht´s auf jeden viel besser aus


----------



## pfalz (14. Juli 2008)

hey zena,

schickes Teil!!
Warst Du damit am Samstag zwischen zwei und drei am Weinbiet unterwegs?


----------



## michar (14. Juli 2008)

zena schrieb:


> es hat sehr lange gedauert aber wie ihr vielleicht wisst musste ich mich vom zebra trennen. das ist der nachfolger...
> 
> sorry guru, es war ne günstige gelegenheit
> 
> die z1 gabel ist nicht mehr aktuell, wir haben doch das original dringelassen, die fox van 36.



schönes rad...kollege faehrt das selbe..allerdings gibts einige kritikpunkte....jetzt speziell bei deinem der fender...ihhhhhhhhh..aber den kann man ja abmachen...wenn die fox wieder drin ist siehts bestimmt auch toll aus.... Was mich extrem an dem rad stoert sind die felgen....absolut viel zu weich....also man konnte echt nach jeder abfahrt neue dellen zaehlen....total fehl am platz an dem rad..Ich hab mich auf dem sx trail auch von der postition nicht so wohl gefuehlt...weiss nicht..bullit z.b war draufsetzen und lieben....und auch beim treten hat mich der wippende hinterbau doch bissl enttaeuscht...
Allgemein find ichs irgendwie alles bissl ausgereizt..daempfer kann schon kein ventil mehr haben (was ich fuer wichtig halte) weils mim oberen teil nicht hinhaut dann...was dann auch wiederrumm einen daempferwechsel ziemlich ausschließt...alles ist unheimlich eng konstruiert...umwerfer passt grad so rein...auch wenns tip top verarbeitet ist und gut aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (14. Juli 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> hey zena,
> 
> schickes Teil!!
> Warst Du damit am Samstag zwischen zwei und drei am Weinbiet unterwegs?




Nö, das dürften mein Kumpel, TH Biker, Stefan und ich gewesen sein. Der Kumpel fährt auch nen SX-Trail II und dann auch noch in "S". 

Ihr habt da echt schöne Trails bei euch. 

@Zena: Gute Wahl, vorallem mit der Gabel. Die 36 ist in allen Belangen besser, als ne Z1. Auch vom Gewicht her ist sie leichter oder mindesten gleich schwer.


----------



## zena (14. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> was ist mit dem Foto passiert, bzw Bike...schaut aus als wär´s schon mal gegen ne Wand gefahren....irgendwie gestaucht
> Live sieht´s auf jeden viel besser aus



ja das hab ich auch erstmal gedacht, aber die baschtler haben sich überlegt beim s-rahmen einen tiefen einstieg zu bauen damit das reitröckchen net klemmt der knick ist original und sorgt bei den kurzgebeinten für schrittfreiheit


----------



## zena (14. Juli 2008)

michar schrieb:


> allerdings gibts einige kritikpunkte....jetzt speziell bei deinem der fender...wenn die fox wieder drin ist siehts bestimmt auch toll aus.... Was mich extrem an dem rad stoert sind die felgen....absolut viel zu weich....Ich hab mich auf dem sx trail auch von der postition nicht so wohl gefuehlt...weiss nicht..bullit z.b war draufsetzen und lieben....und auch beim treten hat mich der wippende hinterbau doch bissl enttaeuscht...
> alles ist unheimlich eng konstruiert...umwerfer passt grad so rein...auch wenns tip top verarbeitet ist und gut aussieht...



fender: ist nicht grad ne schönheit aber effizient bei schlamm
mit der fox siehts harmonischer aus und fährt sich um gallaxien besser, jedoch nur bergab. das sx will ich aber auch zum touren fahren sodass ich mir mit der absenkung was einfallen lassen muss. oder ich üb schon mal schnell berghochschieben
felgen: zu weich? vielleicht für die harte fahrweise...ich bin aber ne downhillblumenbeobachterin und selbst sehr weich
wellnessfaktor: 100% bodygeometry
enge konstruktion: ja in der tat, aber zeig mir ein fully in größe s was net eng konstruiert ist. ich freu mich schon auf die nächste putzorgie mit den wattestäbchen das mit dem umwerfer stimmt, ewige fummelei bis der dran war...zum glück musste ich es nicht machen
wippen: nö bei mir net, obwohl ich am sonntag aufs weinbiet gefahren bin ohne ppd. es liegt nur am unrunden tritt und an der zu hohen wippenden masse...das weiß ich zufällig von rennpiloten


----------



## michar (14. Juli 2008)

hehe...das warn halt so meine eindruecke....als ich das ding mal im wiegetritt angetreten hab ist die ksite schon gut eingesackt....ich mein das auch mal als kritik in diversen bike magazinen gelesen zu haben....allerdings funktioniert der hinterbau schon sahing...man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## zena (14. Juli 2008)

ja das ist klar, im wiegetritt wippts auch aber so fahr ich nur wenn ich rr-fahrer überholen will
was die magazine so schreibenist manchmal wahr aber auch vieles nur rumgespäme mit den allroundeigenschaften eines torques oder ransoms kanns nicht mithalten. mir reichts allemal, vor allem weil ich wahrsch. das endstück des 170mm federwegs auch noch in einem jahr als neuwertig bezeichnen kann


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...... das endstück des 170mm federwegs auch noch in einem jahr als neuwertig bezeichnen kann



das ist doch wiederum Einstellungssache  sowohl von dir als auch vom Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (15. Juli 2008)

wenn ich einen goldesel hätte wäre das mein neues pfalzbike


----------



## strandi (15. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hüüü... die Specializedschlappen haben doch so nen Gesundheitsfußbett, oder? Soll nicht immer sooo optimal sein habsch mal gelesen. Kannst ja mal berichten ob man davon was merkt.



bericht: fahren sich gut  der vorteil für mich an specialized schuhen ist, dass die recht breit geschnitten sind. da passen selbst meine hobbit-füsse rein


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wenn ich einen goldesel hätte wäre das mein neues pfalzbike


Ich bin mit meinem alten Esel noch ganz zufrieden. 

Greaseport und kürzere Kettenstreben hätte ich auch gerne, das Wippen im Wiegetritt stört mich nicht soo arg, aber den Plastikumlenkhebel wollte ich auf keinen Fall haben.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Juli 2008)

Also nach gefühlten 100 Jahren kann ich hier auch mal wieder was posten...

Nach langem Hin und Her: Liefertermin Ende dieser Woche:






Ist es nicht einfach wunderbar?


----------



## jatschek (15. Juli 2008)

Ja schon, nur ohne Pedale fährt es sich nicht so gut.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ja schon, nur ohne Pedale fährt es sich nicht so gut.



das ist doch ein Laufrad 

@speedbullit
du bist doch Großverdiener ...und im Amiland kostet es nur die Hälfte


----------



## zena (15. Juli 2008)

ich finde das frizzchen in giftgrün schänner...in schwarz ist es edler...pass auf die lagerbuchsen auf, die schlagen angebl. relativ schnell aus. frag mal flugrost der hat einige infos für dich.


----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also nach gefühlten 100 Jahren kann ich hier auch mal wieder was posten...
> 
> Nach langem Hin und Her: Liefertermin Ende dieser Woche:
> 
> ...



Was ich letztens bei meinem Gimmeldingenausflug habe hören müssen über die Nobbies Nur Geläster

Die fahren sich trotzdem super, finde ich. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Farbe auch
Giftgrün erinnert mit immer an Laubfrösche. Werden die nicht auch überfahren, auf ihren Wanderungen... oder sind das nur die Kröten


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Juli 2008)

Schwarz passt schon und wenn einmal im Jahr nen neuer Lagersatz fällig wird ist das bei einem Bike mit ~14kg bei 160 mm FW vo/hi für mich absolut im grünen Bereich. Wechsel der Lager mache ich ja ohnehin selbst...


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Schwarz passt schon und wenn einmal im Jahr nen neuer Lagersatz fällig wird ist das bei einem Bike mit ~14kg bei 160 mm FW vo/hi für mich absolut im grünen Bereich. Wechsel der Lager mache ich ja ohnehin selbst...



ich finds hässlich - also wenn sich das radl jemand anderes geholt hätte, wär es bestimmt geil - aber mit dem nico auf dem rad...nee...das geht ja mal gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich finds hässlich - also wenn sich das radl jemand anderes geholt hätte, wär es bestimmt geil - aber mit dem nico auf dem rad...nee...das geht ja mal gar net



wörd 

 
.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Juli 2008)

Blablabla... FRANKENTHAL ASSOZIAL SCHALALALALAAAAA!


----------



## strandi (16. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also nach gefühlten 100 Jahren kann ich hier auch mal wieder was posten...
> 
> Nach langem Hin und Her: Liefertermin Ende dieser Woche:
> 
> ...



gratuliere! dann können wir uns ja für nächstes jahr märz auf malle noch überlegen ob es mtb oder rr urlaub wird


----------



## fanta1 (16. Juli 2008)

Meine Frau hat ein Fritzz, ich durfte es auch mal fahren.
Super Rad mit superguten Bremsen  gute Entscheidung


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> das ist doch ein Laufrad
> 
> @speedbullit
> du bist doch Großverdiener ...und im Amiland kostet es nur die Hälfte



 wenn dann kommt nächstes jahr vielleicht eine neue dh maschine her, will erst mal das neue free sehen.


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wenn dann kommt nächstes jahr vielleicht eine neue dh maschine her, will erst mal das neue free sehen.



gibt´s ein neues? Infos???
du hast doch erst ein neues free geholt, oder? 
ich sag´s ja der kerle hängt voll mit Kohle


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Juli 2008)

ende des jahres soll ein neues free kommen, aber nix genaues weiss man nicht. vermute aber dass es wohl eher richtung slopstyle geht, was ich nicht so cool fände. geil wäre wie bei intense das socam, ein leichter dhler


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich sag´s ja der kerle hängt voll mit Kohle



wer fährt denn  hier das dicke intense


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wer fährt denn  hier das dicke intense



ich nüüüüüüüücht!
Das muss heißen welcher Dicker fährt das Intense...das wäre dann wieder ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (16. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ende des jahres soll ein neues free kommen, aber nix genaues weiss man nicht. vermute aber dass es wohl eher richtung slopstyle geht, was ich nicht so cool fände. geil wäre wie bei intense das socam, ein leichter dhler



tausch in deinem vpfree die 888 gegen ne boxxer , hau hinten ne titan feder rein und tausch paar kleinigkeiten und ruckzuck biste bei 17 und paar zerquetsche kilo... Ich finds VP Free geil...auch wenn man von lagerproblemen usw hoert scheints doch auch zu halten...


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Juli 2008)

michar schrieb:


> tausch in deinem vpfree die 888 gegen ne boxxer , hau hinten ne titan feder rein und tausch paar kleinigkeiten und ruckzuck biste bei 17 und paar zerquetsche kilo... Ich finds VP Free geil...auch wenn man von lagerproblemen usw hoert scheints doch auch zu halten...



ich find das free auch super, meins wiegt auch gerademal 18,blubblub kg. die boxxer bzw rockshox finde ich nicht so prickelnd, wobei sie auch gut gehen soll. hatte in der vergangenheit eigentlich mit rockshoxs nur probleme. solange die 888 funzt, und das macht sie super, wird sie auch nicht getaucht.
einen etwas flacherer lenkwinkel würde ich für highspeed cool finden, da dann das free in s etwas nervös wird. aber der wunsch wird wohl nicht erfüllt werden. vielelicht gibt es ja doch irgendwann ein v10, wobei mir dann das für die deutschen dhstrecken schon fast zu viel ist.

lagerproblem stimmt, aber die werden kulanterweise getauscht.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> einen etwas flacherer lenkwinkel würde ich für highspeed cool finden, da dann das free in s etwas nervös wird.



Hab noch ne hohe Gawelbrigg abzugeben 

alla.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich find das free auch super, meins wiegt auch gerademal 18,blubblub kg. die boxxer bzw rockshox finde ich nicht so prickelnd, wobei sie auch gut gehen soll. hatte in der vergangenheit eigentlich mit rockshoxs nur probleme. solange die 888 funzt, und das macht sie super, wird sie auch nicht getaucht.
> einen etwas flacherer lenkwinkel würde ich für highspeed cool finden, da dann das free in s etwas nervös wird. aber der wunsch wird wohl nicht erfüllt werden. vielelicht gibt es ja doch irgendwann ein v10, wobei mir dann das für die deutschen dhstrecken schon fast zu viel ist.
> 
> lagerproblem stimmt, aber die werden kulanterweise getauscht.



..ich hab ja die gleiche 888 wie du als ersatzgabel gehabt....und hab ja auch ne aktuelle 08er boxxer zum vergleich..umgebaut auf solo air..also quasi vom innenleben ne worldcup...gewicht sind knappe 2800 gramm komplett....das sind 600gramm weniger wie die 888!!! Und von der funktion her muss ich sagen bin ich absolut begeistert..trotz luft sehr gutes ansprechen....viele reserven und kein durchsacken...das motion control macht seinen job wirklich gut...Sie fuehlt sich halt nicht ganz so plüsch an wie ne 888...schlcukt aber genauso gut...und vorallendingen ist wesentlich! besser einzustellen....6 klicks druckstufe....jeder klick merkt man..voellig ausreichend...beim 6. blockiertse fast....
Nicht umsonst ist die boxxer ja auch die meistgefahrene gabel im worldcup...bis baujahr 2005 warse wirklich ********...aber die neuen modelle sind super...
Ich mein fuer die trails hier sind 200mm federweg eigentlich schon viel....reiz das selten aus...daher nehm ich auch gerns heckler unds bullit....die bekomm ich noch ordentlich hoch....mein feuchter traum waern ja ein ironhorse sunday...allerdings bin ich noch nie auf einem gesessen..wuerd mich mal intressieren..tretlager ist ja schon asi tief...


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Juli 2008)

für hier brauchst du die 200 mm eigentlich nicht, das sunday ist sehr geil, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig wegen dme tretlager. am we ist eins in lac blanc mit dabei.
cu


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> aber den Plastikumlenkhebel wollte ich auf keinen Fall haben.



unterschätze niemals die kraft des kunststoffes! junger padawahn (oder sollt ich alter sagen?)

wenn ich öfter in der false fahren würde hieß mein bike auch fritz

nur das problemlager würde ich mir durch ein gleitlager ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evsche (26. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Damenrad, heute frisch aus Übersee eingetroffen  
Jetzt wartet es nur noch auf ein paar Teile, dann darfs auch in den Wald!


----------



## saturno (26. Juli 2008)

Evsche schrieb:


> Mein neues Damenrad, heute frisch aus Übersee eingetroffen
> Jetzt wartet es nur noch auf ein paar Teile, dann darfs auch in den Wald!





das wird bestimmt lecker


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Juli 2008)

sehr schick, das hier scheint auch ein geschmeidiges lady bike zu sein

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/30680/



Evsche schrieb:


> Mein neues Damenrad, heute frisch aus Übersee eingetroffen
> Jetzt wartet es nur noch auf ein paar Teile, dann darfs auch in den Wald!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> das wird bestimmt lecker


Ist es geworden! Sonntag war die Jungernfahrt und die war wohl sehr nett laut dem Evsche. Fühlt sich super handlich an, werde es auf jeden Fall auch mal im Gelände testen 




Speedbullit schrieb:


> sehr schick, das hier scheint auch ein geschmeidiges lady bike zu sein
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/30680/


Wieder keine versenkbare Sattelstütze... schlecht, wenn man (wie wir) auch Touren damit fahren will


----------



## Evsche (12. August 2008)

Hehe, allerdings ist es das!
Hätte nie gedacht, dass Fullyfahren sooo viel Spaß machen kann 

Werd demnächst mal noch ein paar Bilder hier rein stellen! 

Grüße
es Evsche


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sehr schick, das hier scheint auch ein geschmeidiges lady bike zu sein
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/30680/


Grad erst gesehen, die lady auf dem Bike sieht aber auch sehr geschmeidig aus.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/30851/


----------



## Speedbullit (12. August 2008)

auf jeden fall, da fährt man gerne hinterher


----------



## iTom (12. August 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> auf jeden fall, da fährt man gerne hinterher



Den Helm hatte sie nicht abgenommen...


----------



## Speedbullit (12. August 2008)

braucht sie auch nicht


----------



## michar (12. August 2008)

mit so klamotten geht aber auch nur ne frau biken...ohne waer besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

geh ich heute probieren 

Spank Spike 780mm breit!


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

Pass auf dass Du nicht hängen bleibst


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

wir haben doch die 2m Regel in BW


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. September 2008)

Mir in de Palz doch ach! Also beim Trails fahren bin ich mit meinem 710er schon 2 Mal hängen geblieben...


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

710mm bin ich bis jetzt auch gefahren, und nie hängen geblieben.
Aber ich bin mal sitzen geblieben


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

Ich habe mal an einer Kröte geleckt und bin hängengeblieben ... seit dem muss ich immer spämmen


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

arme sau


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. September 2008)

OK, waren auch beides Engstellen zwischen 2 Bäumen, wo man eh langsam durchzirkelt. Wenn du so ein breites Kreuz hast, musst du natürlich auch was breites zum greifen haben 




Zelle schrieb:


> Ich habe mal an einer Kröte geleckt und bin hängengeblieben ... seit dem muss ich immer spämmen


Ich habs mir irgendwie schon immer gedacht


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> OK, waren auch beides Engstellen zwischen 2 Bäumen, wo man eh langsam durchzirkelt. Wenn du so ein breites Kreuz hast, musst du natürlich auch was breites zum greifen haben



Oder wenn man irgendwas kompensieren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2008)

Also mir als "Hungerhaken" reicht ein 680er Lenker - hat sich bei dicht stehenden Bäumen auch bewährt.

@Zelle: mir wird jetzt auch einiges klar...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Oder wenn man irgendwas kompensieren muss


Maybe his almighty bunghole


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> geh ich heute probieren
> 
> Spank Spike 780mm breit!



Die Breite ist wirklich nicht gut. Jetzt wirst Du wohl vermehrt Rotsockenblut am Lenker hängen haben. Ich an Deiner Stelle, hätte wenigstens rote Griffe drangeschraubt.


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Maybe his almighty bunghole



yes I need this for my Bunghole


----------



## pfalz (24. September 2008)

aber unner de ärm bleibts mit so äänem lenga schee drogge...


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> aber unner de ärm bleibts mit so äänem lenga schee drogge...



Des kommt donn a bessae zur Geldung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (24. September 2008)

i need dirt bag for my bunghole:


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

doi Bunghole sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. September 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> aber unner de ärm bleibts mit so äänem lenga schee drogge...


Astrein, der neue Klima-Funktions-Lenker  Dass es den Nachfahrenden dann in Augen und Nase brennt muss man halt in Kauf nehmen. Zelle könnte das gut mit anderen Gasen vertuschen 


@ OTM: Oh, nice Drecksagg! Your Bunghole must be very pleased  Sehr nah an der "Stealth"-Optik, find ich cool.


_There will be more Bungholes after me!_


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Breite ist wirklich nicht gut.



Ist sie doch, die Geschwindigkeit und die Kontrolle waren echt genial heute, morgen geh/fahr ich gleich nochmal 

alla donn.


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2008)

Wie ich sehe, geht der Trend eindeutich zu 900 mm Lenkern und Achselschamhaaren - interessante Mischung...

Sexy Beindreads in Folge?


----------



## Levty (25. September 2008)

Sehr geil, Patrik!
Wie fährts sich? (im Vergleich zum Banshee?)


----------



## one track mind (25. September 2008)

wurde erst gestern am späten nachmittag damit fertig. konnte also noch nicht fahren. hoffe, ich schaffs dann heute.


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

hat von euch zufällig ein Spannhebel von einer Z1 FR Modell 2003 mit QR20 zu Hause und braucht ihn nicht mehr??
Ich habe mir heute das Teil abgerissen und verloren 

Wäre super wenn jemand sowas rumfliegen hat und mir es verkaufen würde


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Oktober 2008)

Guru arbeit


----------



## Flugrost (3. Oktober 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Guru arbeit...[/img]



Wie is das denn passiert? ...hoffentlich ohne Verletzungen,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2008)

Oh leck...


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Guru arbeit



das teil is ja wirklich geschlachtet worden! 
hoffe, deinem körper ist weniger passiert


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Oktober 2008)

außer dem materialschaden ist nichts passiert, mir hat es bei der einfahrt zu einem steilstück das vorderrad weggezogen und das bike ist dann den abhang runtergesegelt und so unglücklich auf den kenker gefallen, dass das steuerrohr abgerissen ist.


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> außer dem materialschaden ist nichts passiert, mir hat es bei der einfahrt zu einem steilstück das vorderrad weggezogen und das bike ist dann den abhang runtergesegelt und so unglücklich auf den kenker gefallen, dass das steuerrohr abgerissen ist.



Ganze Arbeit der Herr! da kannst nur froh sein, dass du nicht das Steuerrohr irgendwo drin stecken hast


----------



## Romarius (4. Oktober 2008)

meine diagnose lautet, dass das steuerrohr sich einfach von dem pinken vorbau befreien wollte.
ich kanns voll nachvollziehen


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> meine diagnose lautet, dass das steuerrohr sich einfach von dem pinken vorbau befreien wollte.
> ich kanns voll nachvollziehen


LOL!


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Guru arbeit



Über Arbeit freue ich mich immer, die Haubtsache aber ist das Dir nichts
passiert ist!


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Spannhebel


Hol dir ne Steckachse


----------



## michar (4. Oktober 2008)

...ne neue bruecke mit schaft ist ja zum glueck nicht die welt....haette schlimmer kommen koennen
Kann es sein das ihr gestern auf der kalmit wart? meine eltern haben ganz begeistert berichtet..die sind mal ,,eure,, strecke abgelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hol dir ne Steckachse



Die Achse habe ich noch drin  nutzt mir nüüüüüüüüüüüüüx und ne neue Gabel will ich nicht


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2008)

Hiermit ist mein neues *Projekt Stahlferkel* offiziell gestartet:

1) Stahlferkel Bauchlappen:




2) Stahlferkel Nackensteak (der Sattelschnellspanner ist schaize...ich weiß..):




3) Stahlferkel roh mit Beilagen:


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2008)

PS ist *KEIN* Spielzeug!

Aber geiler Rahmen!


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mein neues Projekt, wird aber ne Langzeit Baustelle 






Gruß Guru.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> PS ist *KEIN* Spielzeug!
> 
> Aber geiler Rahmen!


Ich benutze die Freeware Paint.net....
Aber danke für den Rahmenlob!

ich muss morgen mal wiegen, ich glaub der Rahmen ist noch unter 2,2kg...
und der Lack erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Klavier...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Opti seins hier zeigt, muss ich aber auch 

Heute eingetroffen:





Schon vorhanden ausser dem Rahmen: ebenfalls eine Pike U-Turn  CK Steuersatz in grün, Reverse Griffe mit grünen Schellen, Raceface Kurbel (vom alten Rahmen), Kleinzeug... Geplant sind noch eine K18 und ein LRS mit Hope Naben, bei den Felgen schwanke ich derzeit zwischen Single Track und Mavic 729.


@ Guru: auch will!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Single Track und Mavic 729.


Nimm ne 721


----------



## THBiker (10. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> bei den Felgen schwanke ich derzeit zwischen Single Track und Mavic 729.



das ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied bei den Felgen! was sind denn die Überlegungen dabei? Was wäre denn mit den 721?  bissl leichter als die 29er


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> das ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied bei den Felgen! was sind denn die Überlegungen dabei?


Ja, ich weiß... generell bin ich ja ein Freund der Single Track, die fahre ich aufm Fully schon ne Weile und am alten Hardtail waren die auch drauf - jeweils über die gesamte Dauer ohne Probleme. Der Hintergrundgedanke war lediglich der, dass ich es vom Fahrverhalten her recht angenehm finde, wenn der Reifen eher in die Breite gezogen wird, statt ballonartig rund auf der Felge zu sitzen, vor allem bei den geplanten Reifen mit geringer Stollenhöhe. Nach eingehenden Recherchen bin ich schließlich mit meinen Überlegungen bei der 729 gelandet, die zind zwar für meinen Zweck eigentlich viel zu massig und "zu" stabil, aber da ist halt die Breite für meinen Geschmack perfekt, das Gewicht ist in Relation zur Breite OK und außerdem gefallen die mir sehr gut. Das bringt mich direkt zum großen Gegenargument bei der 721 - das mag ne top Felge sein, wahrscheinlich deutlich besser als die ST bei gleichem Gewicht, aber ich finde die mit dem Felgenbrems-Rand einfach hässlich. Und da die ST bei mir bisher immer gehalten haben, kommen entweder diese (preisoptimale Variante) oder die 729 (Wunschvariante) in Frage


----------



## THBiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Das sind natürlich Argumente 

DT kommt nicht in Frage???


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann halt nochmal


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann halt nochmal



Hui, da startet  später bestimmt die Schatzsuche 

Kenn mich da mit den geheimen Sprayer-Plätzen nicht so aus, sonst hätte ich das gute Stück schon ausgebuddelt   ( und bei Ebay reingesetzt   )


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2008)

Roiner hat Minderheitskomplexe


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> 04:33




Sach ma , kannst du net pennen ?


----------



## eL (11. Oktober 2008)

das holt der alles im alter nach ;-)

echt nettes bauxitgeröhr der nicoblei


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Oktober 2008)

bumble schrieb:


> sach Ma , Kannst Du *auch* Net Pennen ? :d



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sach ma , kannst du net pennen ?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Oktober 2008)

Neue Erkenntnisse aus der Forschung...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Das sind natürlich Argumente
> 
> DT kommt nicht in Frage???


Nö, da stimmt vielleicht das Preis/Gewichts-Verhältnis, aber den Preis/Stabilitäts-Verhältnis misstraue ich etwas 




guru39 schrieb:


> Dann halt nochmal


Schäines Phoddo! Vun dainä Fraa? 

Ach nommo dange fa dai aldäs Räddl  Schdehd sicha agekett im Varatkella.


@ Nico:  klasse!


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2008)

neue Teile für mein Stahlferkel-Projekt sind eingetroffen...

Lenkzentrale:




Sattelstütze (passend zum Rahmenlack ):


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> neue Teile für mein Stahlferkel-Projekt sind eingetroffen...


Sehr schön 

Warum den Lenker und Vorbau nicht auch von Ritchey im "Wet" Look?

Wann sauen wir das Ferkel ein?


----------



## Kelme (16. Oktober 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Sitzrohr (passend zum Rahmenlack ):



Wenn das ein Sattelrohr ist, habe ich noch nie eine Sattelstütze gesehen .

Da mein neues Vorderrad by Lightwolf für die Rennfresse eingetroffen ist - jetzt auch mit einer White-Nabe - sollte ich auch mal ein Bildchen machen.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Warum den Lenker und Vorbau nicht auch von Ritchey im "Wet" Look?
> 
> Wann sauen wir das Ferkel ein?



farblich geb ich dir voll recht...
aber leider gibts von ritchey keinen Riser mit 40mm Rise bzw. keinen Ritchey-Vorbau mit OS Klemmung und 12° Steigung...

Ferkeleinsauen dauert noch ne Weng, da mir momentan der Knetz ausgegangen ist... mir fehlen nämlich noch Laufräder, der Rest ist eigentlich schon alles da oder bestellt...


----------



## realScheff (22. Oktober 2008)

Stahlhardtailwahn in der Pfalz 









Noch mit Transportstaub...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Meine Lenkzentrale kommt solangsam zusammen:



Für den Bobbes ist auch schon alles montiert:



Und heute sind endlich die ilink-Schaltzüge gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (23. Oktober 2008)

So... hab mich auch was neues gegönnt...


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> - sollte ich auch mal ein Bildchen machen.


Oja! Was ein schönes rundes Dingens 

Achja, hier:




Dauert noch.
Geändert wird noch die Gabel und Pedale kommen dran.
Shifter fliegen iwo rum...

Danke an easymtbiker aka Martin für die Laufräder, Dirk für Lenker und Vorbau und Kelme für die 3/4 des Rades...

Und sorry für die zerstörte Ratsche, Kelme


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...und Kelme für die 3/4 des Rades...


Schön drauf aufpassen und gut behandeln. Sonst wird das Teil zickig.



Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Und sorry für die zerstörte Ratsche, Kelme


... dann kommt jetzt wenigstens was Gescheites ins Haus und das Gelump fliegt in die Tonne .


Kelme - die Rahmensuche und -entscheidung für das Nachfolgebike gestaltet sich extrem schwierig (aber lustvoll).


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Oktober 2008)

realScheff schrieb:


> Stahlhardtailwahn in der Pfalz


Wie geil. Wir sollten einen Club gründen... "Hartschwänze aus Stahl" 




Optimizer schrieb:


>


hehe, ich hab sogar die gleiche Sattelklemme - nur in grün


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie geil. Wir sollten einen Club gründen... "Hartschwänze aus Stahl"
> ...


Das Lied dazu gibt's schon: "Penis Of Steel" by Schlammbein.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie geil. Wir sollten einen Club gründen... "Hartschwänze aus Stahl"
> 
> 
> hehe, ich hab sogar die gleiche Sattelklemme - nur in grün



Salsa hat anscheinend die einzige farbige Sattelklemme, die es in 30.0 gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Oktober 2008)

Also eins verstehe ich nicht. Ich schüttelt so manches Mal den Kopf, wenn ihr seht wie unsereiner den Berg runterschrubben. Aber dann baut ihr euch andererseits wieder solche Stahlteile mit nur einem (!!!) Gang auf. Auf seine eigene Art ist das ja auch pervers, oder?


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2008)

Nico, ich glaube die Stahlgeröhre, die gerade zusammengebastelt werden, dürften in der großen Masse "Schalter" werden. Mein SSP-2-Projekt beginnt gerade erst difuse Konturen im Nebel anzunehmen. Sehr spannend.


----------



## saturno (24. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> geh ich heute probieren
> 
> Spank Spike 780mm breit!



frei nach dem motto der harley fraktion:



nie mehr achselschweiß


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Salsa hat anscheinend die einzige farbige Sattelklemme, die es in 30.0 gibt...



salsa hat die einzigste halbwegs vernünftige klemme in 30,0

der hartailwahn ist zwar völlig überbewertet aber so wird wieder konsumiert  und das ist jetzt sehr wichtig.


----------



## realScheff (24. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ..."Hartschwänze aus Stahl"...





Das hat was... mir fallen spontan einige Motive für ein Clubtrikot ein


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Salsa hat anscheinend die einzige farbige Sattelklemme, die es in 30.0 gibt...


Auf jeden Fall die einzige grüne  und Form sowie Qualität und Gewicht sind 1a!




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also eins verstehe ich nicht. Ich schüttelt so manches Mal den Kopf, wenn ihr seht wie unsereiner den Berg runterschrubben. Aber dann baut ihr euch andererseits wieder solche Stahlteile mit nur einem (!!!) Gang auf. Auf seine eigene Art ist das ja auch pervers, oder?


Also meiner bekommt ganz normal 18 Gänge. SSP ist entweder bergauf oder bergab schei$$e - oder bei beidem  das ist nix für mich...




realScheff schrieb:


> Das hat was... mir fallen spontan einige Motive für ein Clubtrikot ein


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2008)

Die passende Vorderradnabe MI5 zu meiner White ENO excentric hat Felix in eine Mavic 717 eingespeicht.


----------



## Lynus (27. Oktober 2008)

Heute angekommen 






Wird demnächst montiert, aber erst in ein paar Wochen getestet (Sprunggelenk gebrochen )


----------



## donnersberger (27. Oktober 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> ...
> (Sprunggelenk gebrochen )



Guuude Besserung!!!


----------



## pfalz (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Lynus:

sieht lecker aus...unser Angebot steht; erst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

NOI!!


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Das habe ich auch gesehen ... mit der Gratisbeilage:





War das für Dich der Kaufgrund?


----------



## Bumble (30. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> NOI!!



E*rklär mal nem alten Mann was das fürn Ding ist 
 Außenthermometer ? 
By the Way: der neue Rahmen steht bei der Post, sollte also bei deinem nächsten Heimaturlaub fahrbereit sein. 

P.S. @Zelle: Du bist grade bei 6 von 8 aktuellen Threads auf Platz 1, Respekt *


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> E*rklär mal nem alten Mann was das fürn Ding ist
> Außenthermometer ?
> By the Way: der neue Rahmen steht bei der Post, sollte also bei deinem nächsten Heimaturlaub fahrbereit sein. *


Das Teil kann einfach alles... Ich glaub sogar telefonieren... 

Hier lag übrigens heute Morgen der erste Schnee... 1cm Schneematsch...


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Ein Ceran-Kochfeld mit dem man auch telefoniren kann  Was kommt als nächstes, Frauen die Auto fahren können?


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> NOI!!



kann man sicherlich auch zum Eis kratzen nehmen


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

*+*



*=*


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2008)

Eis kratzen = Ceran-Kochfeld-Telefon mit Wetterberichtsdisplay 

(London mostly sunny 7 Grad stimmt garantiert net)


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

Warum gibts eigentlich noch kein Ceran-Kochfeld mit eingebauten TV? Also so wies das auch schon für Spiegel gibt. Ich finde das braucht die Frau von Welt auf jeden Fall! 

P.S.: Kanns sein das hier ein paar neidisch auf meinen neuen elektronischen Schnickschnack sind?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

Ein Spiegel auf dem man kochen kann da rutschen doch die Töpfe runter


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ein Spiegel auf dem man kochen kann da rutschen doch die Töpfe runter


LOL!!! Für die genauen konstruktiven Details haben wir ja Leute von der FH!! *duck_und_weg*  

@Bumble: Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das neue Radel! Da können wir dann mal endlich HM fressen...


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL!!! Für die genauen konstruktiven Details haben wir ja Leute von der FH!! *duck_und_weg*



Jupp, sonst würden wir heute auf Papier autofahren, kochen, fernsehgucken.....

edit sagt: was das denn nun für ein schickes Teil...wie heißt das, Hersteller....? ich kann da nüx erkennen


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

Lynus schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat irgendwie etwas von dem


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Eis kratzen = Ceran-Kochfeld-Telefon mit Wetterberichtsdisplay
> 
> (London mostly sunny 7 Grad stimmt garantiert net)


 Man muss dann nur aufpassen, dass man das Ceranfeld nicht verkratzt! Und das mit dem Wetter ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass diese Funktion schonmal nicht geht. 



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich noch kein Ceran-Kochfeld mit eingebauten TV? Also so wies das auch schon für Spiegel gibt. Ich finde das braucht die Frau von Welt auf jeden Fall!
> 
> P.S.: Kanns sein das hier ein paar neidisch auf meinen neuen elektronischen Schnickschnack sind?!


Das würde die Frau ja gar nicht mehr kochen, denn die Töpfe würden ja die sicht auf Kallwass und Vera mach mittag behindern. Also würden sie nur noch vorm Herd stehen, ihre Hände in die schwammigen Hüften stemmen und nichts mehr bewegen.

PS: Ich bin nicht neidisch, habe nur wieder einen sehr aufregenden Arbeitstag!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jupp, sonst würden wir heute auf Papier autofahren, kochen, fernsehgucken.....
> 
> edit sagt: was das denn nun für ein schickes Teil...wie heißt das, Hersteller....? ich kann da nüx erkennen



china-krempel: HTC
die ganzen halbwegs funktionalen (und weniger funktionalen) windows-mobile-os-smartphones kommen von denen und werden unter allen möglichen abkürzungen verkauft (xda, vda, vpa, mda...)

eigentlich wollte sich der nico ein motorola moto u9 kaufen, hat sich aber net getraut, ein pic zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Und macht das Ding guten Kaffee?


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und macht das Ding guten Kaffee?



der nico hat sich so ein ding gekauft - du kannst fragen stellen. NEIN, kann es nicht. wenn überhaupt, dann so ne gefriergetrocknete instantbrühe...


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

@THBiker: Guckst du hier...
-> http://www.htc.com/de/

Kaffee muss das Teil garnicht machen können. Dazu haben wir hier ja nen Vollautomaten...


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Was ist, wenn Du unterwegs bist? Oder ist es nicht mobil?


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @THBiker: Guckst du hier...
> -> http://www.htc.com/de/
> 
> Kaffee muss das Teil garnicht machen können. Dazu haben wir hier ja nen Vollautomaten...



da sind auf dem Bild gleich 9 von den Dingern, welches hast Du davon?
Ach dumme Frage, Du hast ja das mit der Sonne in London, bin schon ganz verwirrt


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jupp, sonst würden wir heute auf Papier autofahren, kochen, fernsehgucken.....


Richtig... sowas nennt man Arbeitsteilung... 



Zelle schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn Du unterwegs bist? Oder ist es nicht mobil?


Dann geh ich zum Bäcker und hole mir nen Cappuccino 2 Go... 



donnersberger schrieb:


> da sind auf dem Bild gleich 9 von den Dingern, welches hast Du davon?
> Ach dumme Frage, Du hast ja das mit der Sonne in London, bin schon ganz verwirrt


Richtig... genau das mit der Sonne in London...  Ich sehe man kann euch doch manchmal auch etwas alleine machen lassen!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

waren diese dinger von htc nicht der billige ersatz für leute, die sich gern ein i-phone kaufen wollen, es sich aber net leisten können?


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Steht des i beim i-phone für Kaffe?


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Steht des i beim i-phone für Kaffe?


Im Falle vom face eher für Idiot...


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Im Falle vom face eher für Idiot...



ohooo....getroffene hunde bellen? 

@zelle: yup, das i-phone kann auch kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

danke für die info, i-face


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

wo wir dann wieder bei I-Zelle wären


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Und da Steht das I für ... ?


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

in der tat...
aber zur abwechslung hab ich nicos lieblings-kaffeebar aufgetan:


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und da Steht das *I* für ... ?



...nteressanter post? ...ronie?


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> da sind auf dem Bild gleich 9 von den Dingern, welches hast Du davon?
> Ach dumme Frage, Du hast ja das mit der Sonne in London, bin schon ganz verwirrt



Das heißt man braucht für jede Anwendung eins von den Dingern das wäre mir zu viel






rechnet sich das auf Dauer

Gibt´s auch eins für Wetter im Pfälzerwald?


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2008)

@THBiker: LOOOOOL! Der war wirklich sau gut!


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und da Steht das I für ... ?



gesprochen Ei


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

quasi ein Ei-Phone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Das heißt man braucht für jede Anwendung eins von den Dingern das wäre mir zu viel
> 
> 
> Gibt´s auch eins für Wetter im Pfälzerwald?



normalerweise kann eins von den dingern jeweils alles. bei nico hats leider nur dafür gelangt, den plastik-ausstellungs-dummy im mediamarkt zu klauen. der zeigt halt immer 'london 7grdc sonne' an


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2008)

da hätt doch sowas auch gereicht


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Überraschenderweise doch noch ein Radteil im Thread.





Keine Ahnung, ob ich noch das passende Rad dafür habe, aber es war ein Angebot und da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Genial  

Das ist doch der Sattel, der mit von minderjährigen Sherpaludern weichgekautem Penisleder der tibetischen Bergziege bespannt wird oder?


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass die hier nicht für dein Stahlmonsterprojekt geplant sind!?!?!


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Du Narr! Würde ich sie sonst verkaufen wollen (siehe Bikemarktanzeige)? 
Mein Stahlferkel wird eines bestimmt nicht haben: eine Schaltung! Immerhin lässt das Rädchen ja die Option mal eine Rohloff einzubauen. Das werde ich mir dann im "Alt-Herren-Alter" als "Ersatzteil" gönnen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh nicht warum Du Dir ein neues SSP aufbaust, finde Dein GT wirklich genial und ein echtes Unikat. 
So ein 41.5 ist zwar ein sehr schöner Rahmen, aber davon gibt es genug.

Willst Du das 41.5 mit Federgabel bestücken.
Persönlich finde ich, dass ein SSP auch keine Federgabel haben sollte, schon gar keine Longtravel.

Was Rohloff angeht, bin ich seit meiner letzten Ausfahrt sehr ernüchtert.


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich, dass ein SSP auch keine Gabel haben sollte, schon gar keine Longtravel.



Das stell ich mir witzig für...kelme eine komplette Tour im Wheelie/Manual 
dann würd´s dan aber auch sowas tun


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du Narr! Würde ich sie sonst verkaufen wollen (siehe Bikemarktanzeige)?
> Mein Stahlferkel wird eines bestimmt nicht haben: eine Schaltung!



Ich finde irgendwie passen 160mm-Gabeln und SSP nicht so richtig zueinander!?!


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin zwar Minimalist, aber doch nicht völlig bescheuert. Mein GT steht außer Frage, doch es gibt Trails in einer für mich geeigneten Größenordnung, die nach etwas anderem als "Mann ohne Gang und Federung" verlangen. Außerdem war es eine große Geste zum Wiegenfest einen 41.5 (Echt so häufig? Mehr als Kamelchen oder Flows?) geschenkt zu bekommen. Das wird das Winterprojekt 


Edith meint: Vielleicht sollte ich drüben einen "another boring" Aufbauthread starten, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2008)

Klar nicht so oft wie die 0518 Hardtails.
In Kelme Blau gibt's aber schon hier im Forum. 





@Kelme: Was für ne Farbe bekommt Deins?


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Matschbraun


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Matschbraun



Wie trendy?
Powerbarbraun oder doch eher Rostbraun?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt, wo ich etwas gegoogelt hab bin ich schon fast neidisch - schönes Teil! 
Leider doppelt so teuer wie mein Trailstar und etwas zu hoch für mich (45cm)...
Hoffentlich düst du dann nicht wieder an mir vorbei am Weinbiet, dass ich mir das edle Teil auch anschauen kann.
Flows und Chameleons gibbet mehr...


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich düst du dann nicht wieder an mir vorbei am Weinbiet, dass ich mir das edle Teil auch anschauen kann....


Ich werde die Augen offen halten (sind eh vor Schreck weit aufgerissen ).


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Matschbraun



Hab gesehn, dass es das Bike ja nur in schwarz und weiß gibt. 
Wie farblos und zeitlos. 
Das wird Zena aber nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab gesehn, dass es das Bike ja nur in schwarz und weiß gibt. ...


Normal schon 



Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Das wird Zena aber nicht gefallen.


Das ist mir jetzt sowas von egal .


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2008)

Kelme... ICH kanns nur gutheißen, dein neues Radel. Wenn ich eines gelernt habe in der Zeit seit dem ich Radelfahre, dann das man nie genug Radel haben kann!


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2008)

Man(n) hat immer eins zu wenig. Mindestens!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Edith meint: Vielleicht sollte ich drüben einen "another boring" Aufbauthread starten, wenn es soweit ist.




ja, dann mach mal...

meiner ist hier im Fremdforum:
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=787
Da kann man dann lesen, dass das 2soulcycles auch in meiner engeren Auswahl war...


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Bumble: Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das neue Radel! Da können wir dann mal endlich HM fressen...



*Da kannst aber einen drauf lassen 

Denk aber auch an dein neues Dingsbums-Teil, damit wir uns unterwegs was bruzzeln können *


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2008)

Hü? An was soll ich denken?!


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hü? An was soll ich denken?!




*Na an dein Ceran-Feld-Telefon *


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2008)

Ahsoooo!!!  Ja mal schaun... habe immer noch panische Angst das nen Kratzer dran kommt!


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ahsoooo!!!  Ja mal schaun... habe immer noch panische Angst das nen Kratzer dran kommt!



*Hab das Teil auch bei Ebay für über 500 entdeckt 

Wo hast denn als Student die Kohle her ? Gehst jetzt doch wieder anschaffen ? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2008)

LOL... ne,.. habe doch meinen Vertrag gewechselt. Außerdem bin ich ja sogut wie kein Student mehr!


----------



## Tobsn (5. November 2008)

Hier für Kelme ein paar schöne 2Souls, damit er schon mal träumen kann.


----------



## Kelme (5. November 2008)

Das macht mich eher schlaflos . Aber sehr fein und ein paar Tipps dabei. Die Teileliste nimmt immer mehr Formen an und die ersten Päckchen und Pakete müssten in dieser Woche eintreffen .


----------



## Tobsn (5. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Aber sehr fein und ein paar Tipps dabei. ....


Mehr Tipps gibt es hier.
Falls Du da nicht eh schon warst.


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2008)

Jippie! Mein Laufradsatz ist endlich da...


1808gr nachgewogen:


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jippie! Mein Laufradsatz ist endlich da...



Da bin ich ja mal richtig neidisch.
Was haben die gekostet und wo?

Wie schaut es bei Dir diesen SO aus? Annweiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal richtig neidisch.


Sollste auch sein!!!


> Was haben die gekostet und wo?


360 inkl. Versand/Nachnahme bei www.bikestore.cc


> Wie schaut es bei Dir diesen SO aus? Annweiler?


Da hat sich bei uns leider Besuch angekündigt... weiß aber noch nichts genaues, ob ich da unbedingt anwesend sein muss...
Ich geb dir spätestens Samstag Bescheid...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jippie! Mein Laufradsatz ist endlich da...


Meine Naben  ...du Ar***!!  Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten, dass die bei CRC wieder lieferbar sind, da kostet der LRS immerhin mehr als n Fuffi weniger als bei bikestore.cc oder Actionsports...! Dummerweise wollte ich hinten auch QR10 haben, dass ich ggf. mit dem Fully jedes LR 1:1 tauschen kann, wenn nötig. Aber die haben nicht mal einen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin  werde dann beim HT wohl doch bei Standard-Schnellspanner bleiben.


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2008)

@schmupop: Wie weit bist du den mit deinem Surge? Welche Gabel kommt denn rein? Bei mir muss heut abend noch die Kette drauf, Schaltung eingestellt und dann sollte es das gewesen sein....


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2008)

Im Prinzip könnte ich es schon (mit altem LRS und anderer Gabel wg. Steckachse) aufbauen, aber ich will zumindest noch den neuen LRS abwarten. Gabel ist eine Pike U-Turn, die steckt auch schon drin  Richtig ins Gelände kann ich im Moment eh noch nicht, von daher kann ich mir Zeit lassen...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2008)

Hi Leute!
Welchen Shimano MTB Tourenschuh (SPD kompatibel, aber das sollte bei Shimano ja der Fall sein! ) könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Es sollte ein Schuh sein mit dem man auch ein paar Meter laufen kann. Also so ein CC-Rennfeilen-Carbon-Schuh ist für mich nicht die richtige Wahl... 
Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## eL (13. November 2008)

lake mx 155
eher ne nr größer kaufen


----------



## strandi (13. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Welchen Shimano MTB Tourenschuh (SPD kompatibel, aber das sollte bei Shimano ja der Fall sein! ) könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Es sollte ein Schuh sein mit dem man auch ein paar Meter laufen kann. Also so ein CC-Rennfeilen-Carbon-Schuh ist für mich nicht die richtige Wahl...
> Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!
> Gruß!
> ...



warum shimano 
habe einen specialized mtb schuh und bin hochzufrieden


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2008)

Mein jetziger Shimanoschuh ist nun schon 5 Jahre alt und eigentlich noch okay... Bin also mit der Qualität des Schuhs zufrieden. Außerdem bekommt man Shimano wohl in ziemlich vielen Läden. Von Specialized schreckt mich dieses Gesundheitsfußbett ab...
Ich dachte da an sowas hier: http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/schuhe_pedale/Schuhe_MTB_/SH-MT31

_Nachtrag:_ Bei HiBike gibts den schuh gerade für 55 Taler. Das hat mein Schuh damals auch gekostet und finde ich noch total im grünen Bereich...
Weiß jemand wie der BikeMax in Lu sortiert ist? Hat der ne große Schuhauswahl? Dann würde ich da mal vorbeifahren wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Pfalz bin,...

_2. Nachtrag:_ Besonders gefällt mir an dem Schuh die Lösung für die Schnürsenkel...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> lake mx 155
> eher ne nr größer kaufen


Den hab ich auch, wenn auch mittlerweile nur noch fürs Straßenrad, aber der ist echt gut, wenn man auf so Schuhe zum Geländeradfahren steht! Ich bin dafür mittlerweile totaler Verfechter dieses/solcher Modelle:


----------



## Houschter (13. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Welchen Shimano MTB Tourenschuh (SPD kompatibel, aber das sollte bei Shimano ja der Fall sein! ) könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Es sollte ein Schuh sein mit dem man auch ein paar Meter laufen kann. Also so ein CC-Rennfeilen-Carbon-Schuh ist für mich nicht die richtige Wahl...
> Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!
> Gruß!
> ...


SH-MT 51

Bin rundum zufrieden damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (14. November 2008)

So... bei mir gabs auch was neues. 2x Fat Albert, heute angekommen:


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> So... bei mir gabs auch was neues. 2x Fat Albert, heute angekommen:



Sind aber noch die Alten, oder?


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> So... bei mir gabs auch was neues. 2x Fat Albert, heute angekommen:



Ich weiss ja nicht so recht ob ich dir da jetzt gratulieren soll ?


----------



## Kelme (14. November 2008)

Mit Fat Albert lkann man genauso wenig Rad fahren, wie man mit nur 180-er-Scheiben bei einem Alpencross mit Sicherheit sterben wird. Garantiert .


----------



## lukabe (14. November 2008)

Nein, du musst mir nicht gratulieren. Ich freu mich auch gerne allein. 
Kommt eben drauf an was man gewöhnt is... im Gegensatz zu den Reifen vorher sind die um Welten besser und leichter. Und ja, es sind die alten, die sin nämlich im Moment günstig. 
Is das jetz n Problem das ich die Teile fahr?

achja: @Kelme: aber selbst aufem Tourhardtail die Fat Alberts fahren


----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2008)

Jeder soll fahren was er will! Ich fahre auch schon seit Monaten Nobby Nic und Bumble drückt mir jedes mal nen Spruch...  Aber hey... da stehe ich drüber!


----------



## Kelme (14. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> ...
> achja: @Kelme: aber selbst aufem Tourhardtail die Fat Alberts fahren


Ich fahre nur so unmöglichen Quatsch. Nobby Nics in 2,25 auf dem SSP. Da fällst du bei Nässe und nur einer Wurzel sofort auf die Fresse und eine Kombi aus Fat Albert und Albert auf dem Tourenbomber. Ständig Durchschläge, kein Gripp und trotzdem keinen Platten und schon über die Alpen gefahren. Irgendwas stimmt mit der Propaganda nicht mehr ...


Kelme - wie geht der Ironie-Smilie?


----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

es gibt hier keine iro schmeiley
weil hier keiner weis was das ist
hier weis man noch nicht einmal wo und wann etwas ironisch gemeint ist.

fatal bert und vorallem UST sind die letzten wirklich guten errungenschaften der bikebranche.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Welchen Shimano MTB Tourenschuh (SPD kompatibel, aber das sollte bei Shimano ja der Fall sein! ) könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Es sollte ein Schuh sein mit dem man auch ein paar Meter laufen kann. Also so ein CC-Rennfeilen-Carbon-Schuh ist für mich nicht die richtige Wahl...


Was hältst du von dem MT51? Ich hab den Vorgänger und fand den eigentlich für nen SPD-Schuh echt supi, vor allem wenn's kälter wird. Außerdem hat er Knöchelschutz, wenn man mal zu knapp an nem Stein vorbeischrammt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> achja: @Kelme: aber selbst aufem Tourhardtail die Fat Alberts fahren



vielleicht solltest du den satz von kelme einfach nochmal auf überlesene negationen prüfen...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

Falls noch jemand nen fetten Albert (old) sucht: Der Knofi hat noch den ganzen Keller damit voll liegen.

Irgendwann ist jeder Reifen mal runter, auch ein fatal Bert (Ok, bis auf meinen Marathon City, der jetzt fast 8000km runter hat und noch aussieht wie am ersten Tag).


----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Was hältst du von dem MT51? Ich hab den Vorgänger und fand den eigentlich für nen SPD-Schuh echt supi, vor allem wenn's kälter wird. Außerdem hat er Knöchelschutz, wenn man mal zu knapp an nem Stein vorbeischrammt.


Gerade der Knöchelschutz ist es der mich abschreckt... (ich hatte den 51 nämlich auch in der näheren Auswahl)
Ich habe den MP66 zum Downhillschubbern und der ist auf der Innenseite auch erhöht und das gefällt mir beim Pedalieren garnicht. Beim Downhillfahren kann ich das aber ertragen, weil da der Schutzaspekt für mich wichtiger ist. Allerdings bei ner Tour verschieben sich da meine Anforderungen ein bisschen. 
Ich hoffe das der Bikemaxx in MA ein große Auswahl hat und dann werde ich mir den 51er auch mal anschauen. Im Grunde ist es ja eine gute Sache mit dem Knöchelschutz...


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> G
> Ich hoffe das der Bikemaxx in MA ein große Auswahl hat und dann werde ich mir den 51er auch mal anschauen. Im Grunde ist es ja eine gute Sache mit dem Knöchelschutz...



Dann fahr besser zum Stadler oder zum Kalker nach LU! Der Bikemaxx heißt womöglich schon Skimaxx


----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2008)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann fahr besser zum Stadler oder zum Kalker nach LU! Der Bikemaxx heißt womöglich schon Skimaxx


Beim Kalker bekomm ich nur Ausschlag... 
Stadler ist da bestimmt die bessere Alternative!  Merci für den Tip!


----------



## lukabe (14. November 2008)

@ face-to-ground: was hab ich den überlesen?
@ kelme: schon klar dass da eine große Portion Ironie mit drin war... 
Hab heut Mittag gleich mal ne Ausfahrt mit den Teilen gemacht und kann mich nicht beklagen. Grip is gut, auch auf nassen Blättern und so nem Scheiß... 
Außerdem is mein Rad dadurch wieder ca. 400gr leichter geworden. Die Drahtreifen vorher waren nämlich sackschwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand nen fetten Albert (old) sucht: Der Knofi hat noch den ganzen Keller damit voll liegen.
> 
> Irgendwann ist jeder Reifen mal runter, auch ein fatal Bert (Ok, bis auf meinen Marathon City, der jetzt fast 8000km runter hat und noch aussieht wie am ersten Tag).




ich nehme mal an das er keine in der UST version liegen hat oder?

wo find ich denn die negativen berichte zu den neuen fatal bert´s?
welche modelle sind denn da betroffen?


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jeder soll fahren was er will! Ich fahre auch schon seit Monaten Nobby Nic und Bumble drückt mir jedes mal nen Spruch...  Aber hey... da stehe ich drüber!



*Ich finds nur lustig wie bei dir in jeder Kurve die Kiste fast quer steht und ich mich wunder was du da vorne veranstaltest *


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das er keine in der UST version liegen hat oder?


Leider nicht 



eL schrieb:


> wo find ich denn die negativen berichte zu den neuen fatal bert´s?
> welche modelle sind denn da betroffen?


Supi, so kann man also ein Gerücht in die Welt setzen - ich hab noch keinen negativen Bericht gesehen.


----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

na den schwalbe ruft zurück bericht in dem die fatal bert´s (was ich jedoch nicht hoffe) von qualitätsproblemen befallen sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Gerade der Knöchelschutz ist es der mich abschreckt... (ich hatte den 51 nämlich auch in der näheren Auswahl)
> Ich habe den MP66 zum Downhillschubbern und der ist auf der Innenseite auch erhöht und das gefällt mir beim Pedalieren garnicht. Beim Downhillfahren kann ich das aber ertragen, weil da der Schutzaspekt für mich wichtiger ist. Allerdings bei ner Tour verschieben sich da meine Anforderungen ein bisschen.


Also ich fahre mit dem ALLES und kann auch beim Touren nicht klagen... so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker


----------



## strandi (15. November 2008)

strandinator hat die wirtschaft angekurbelt und war shoppen 

ein neues leibchen für die kühlen herbsttage:





und neue handschuhe weil die alten mehr löcher als ein schweizer käse hatten


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2008)

*Gibts das erste Bild auch in GROß ???   *


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2008)

Darf ich vorstellen:


----------



## strandi (15. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Gibts das erste Bild auch in GROß ???   *



motz net


----------



## iTom (15. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen:



Sieht schick aus. Schon eingeweiht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus. Schon eingeweiht?


Ja, heute mittag in geeignetem Gelände...



Allerdings hab ich mich bei der Sattelstütze verkalkuliert. Eine 350er ist zu kurz, schau mich gerade schon um ne 400er um. Schade, dass es die Ritchey Wet Black in 27,2 nur in 350 gibt...


----------



## iTom (15. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ja, heute mittag in geeignetem Gelände...
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings hab ich mich bei der Sattelstütze verkalkuliert. Eine 350er ist zu kurz, schau mich gerade schon um ne 400er um. Schade, dass es die Ritchey Wet Black in 27,2 nur in 350 gibt...



Für NUR bergab reicht sie doch


----------



## donnersberger (15. November 2008)

@Opti: hüüübsches Pferd - ich würd's Black Beauty nennen


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Für NUR bergab reicht sie doch


wenn nächstes Jahr die "Joplin 4" rauskommt, kommt die rein!


----------



## Houschter (16. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ja, heute mittag in geeignetem Gelände...
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings hab ich mich bei der Sattelstütze verkalkuliert. Eine 350er ist zu kurz, schau mich gerade schon um ne 400er um. Schade, dass es die Ritchey Wet Black in 27,2 nur in 350 gibt...



Sehr feines Radl hast da aufgebaut!
Bin gespannt es mal in Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## Tobsn (16. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen...


Sehr schönes Radel.


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

mein neues 

Nicolai Helius AM 
Federweg 16cm vorne 16cm hinten 
größe M 
Farbe raw
Gewicht 16kg













Bilder hat meine Freundin gemacht , nein, sie ist keine Fotografin


----------



## Zelle (17. November 2008)

Du musst Deine Bude mal wieder aufräumen (lassen).


----------



## Optimizer (17. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Du musst Deine Bude mal wieder aufräumen (lassen).


@guru: und da deine Freundin ja schon nicht als Fotografin taugt, kann sie ja aufräumen.... oder es gibt "paaranhals"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> und neue handschuhe weil die alten mehr löcher als ein schweizer käse hatten


Geile Teile, die Thor-Gloves! 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen:
> [BILD]


Lecker!!  Will auch...! Hab am WE wenigstens mal ein wenig dran geschraubt (paar Sachen ausprobiert). Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass der Rahmen ein 73er Tretlager hat - ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber meine RatzeFatze Kurbel verträgt sich nicht mit 73er Tretlager und KeFü  Zum Glück ist noch ein Rad vorhanden, mit dem ich die Kurbel tauschen kann (Hone).
Zur Sattelstütze: ich hab grad ne 410er Thomson geordert 



guru39 schrieb:


> mein neues
> 
> Nicolai Helius AM


Ist das von der Pfalz-Tour in deinen Besitz übergegangen, oder ist das ein neues?  Sehr schönes Fahrzeug jedenfalls!


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist das von der Pfalz-Tour in deinen Besitz übergegangen, oder ist das ein neues?  Sehr schönes Fahrzeug jedenfalls!



Nein, das is des von der Palz Tour, aber jetzt ist es amtlich 

alla.


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, das is des von der Palz Tour, aber jetzt ist es amtlich
> 
> alla.



*Du warst in der Pfalz *

*By the Way: Schönes Radl 
Iss das ne  `Pack den WOTAN aus`  ??? 
 Haste die mal gewogen ?

Wie ich sehe stehst du jetzt voll auf die Königin *


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein neues
> 
> Nicolai Helius AM
> Federweg 16cm vorne 16cm hinten
> ...




ei für die Pilder braach ma ja aaa e Sprehhdooos und käh Foddo, stümmts ?


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2008)

Eieiei... Schäää Radel Guru!  Wirste bestimmt viel Spass mit haben und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nu mal häufiger und nicht nur alle 5 Jahre beim Gabelservice!


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Du warst in der Pfalz *
> 
> *By the Way: Schönes Radl
> Iss das ne  `Pack den WOTAN aus`  ???
> ...



Hi Bumble,
gewogen habe ich meine(n) Wotan noch nicht  und die Rubber Maid is voll pervers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









mtb_nico schrieb:


> Eieiei... Schäää Radel Guru!  Wirste bestimmt viel Spass mit haben und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nu mal häufiger und nicht nur alle 5 Jahre beim Gabelservice!



Hi Nico, 
das wage ich zu bezweilfeln das man sich jetzt öfters sieht, so wie ich das sehe werde ich in naher Zukunft weniger Zeit haben, da ich Plane einen eigenen Radladen zu eröffnen  Du solltest den Serviceintervall deiner Gabel mal verkürzen, dann sieht man sich öfters 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2008)

Hui... eigener Laden... Feine Sache dat!


----------



## strandi (18. November 2008)

Wenn Du dann mit Deinem eigenen Laden ein grosses Vermögen gemacht hast, kommst Du am besten zu mir. Ich helfe Dir dann daraus ein kleines zu machen


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass seine Spämkraft dadurch nicht nachlässt!


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann mit Deinem eigenen Laden ein grosses Vermögen gemacht hast, kommst Du am besten zu mir. Ich helfe Dir dann daraus ein kleines zu machen




 ich mach das wie bei Muttern, kommt alles in die Matratze  





Zelle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass seine Spämkraft dadurch nicht nachlässt!



im Lewe net 
 Möge der Späm mit dir sein, mein junger Padawan


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

Pandawahn?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2008)

Rinderwahn?


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

Wahn Tan?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2008)

Wahnderer?


----------



## face-to-ground (18. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> das wage ich zu bezweilfeln das man sich jetzt öfters sieht, so wie ich das sehe werde ich in naher Zukunft weniger Zeit haben, da ich Plane einen eigenen Radladen zu eröffnen  Du solltest den Serviceintervall deiner Gabel mal verkürzen, dann sieht man sich öfters
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



wäre das dann nur noch alle 4 jahre?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2008)

besser als nix, zum Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich irgendwo Produkte von Motorex bekommen würde, würde ich das ja selbst alle 6-8 Monate machen, Aber das Zeug ist irgendwie schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## THBiker (19. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo Produkte von Motorex bekommen würde, würde ich das ja selbst alle 6-8 Monate machen, Aber das Zeug ist irgendwie schwer zu bekommen...



was suchst du denn???? 

gabelöle??? hier


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo Produkte von Motorex bekommen würde, würde ich das ja selbst alle 6-8 Monate machen, Aber das Zeug ist irgendwie schwer zu bekommen...



Das Zeugs habe ich Tonnenweise im Laden


----------



## mtb_nico (19. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Zeugs habe ich Tonnenweise im Laden


Ei dann muss ich im Frühjahr wohl mal bei DIR im Laden vorbei kommen und da bissel was abzwacken... 
Das letzte Mal haben wir 10W reingemacht, oder? Standart sind 7,5W, oder? War nämlich echt zu frieden mit dem Gabelverhalten...


----------



## THBiker (19. November 2008)

Ich mÃ¶cht mal wissen wo du geschaut hast  
15,25â¬ / Liter


----------



## mtb_nico (19. November 2008)

@THBiker: Ei ich habe versucht das über meine Kontakte zu beziehen. Das man das im Internet für nen Arm und ein Bein bestellen kann ist scho klar... 
Außerdem dachte ich da an mehr als 500ml...  Daher ist der Preis schon etwas worüber man sich Gedanken machen kann.


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal haben wir 10W reingemacht, oder? Standart sind 7,5W, oder? War nämlich echt zu frieden mit dem Gabelverhalten...



Das weiss ich nicht mehr genau. In meiner fahre ich sogar W15 auf der Zugstufenseite, da ich meine Gabel mit W7,5 als unterdämft empfand.


----------



## THBiker (19. November 2008)

Machst du´n geschiss über´n paar Tropfen Öl  und die paar Cent!
Wie lautet der Spruch vom Kretze...."willst cool sein oder willst sparen!!!"


----------



## mtb_nico (19. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Machst du´n geschiss über´n paar Tropfen Öl  und die paar Cent!
> Wie lautet der Spruch vom Kretze...."willst cool sein oder willst sparen!!!"


LOOOL... Klassiker sage ich da nur! 
Aber von dem habe ich glaub schon fast 3 Monate nix mehr gehört und bestimmt nen halbes Jahr nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (19. November 2008)

Der wird in Grünwald sein zum rasenmähen ....wenn du verstehst


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. November 2008)

Hab mal meine alten Brocken verbaut


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hab mal meine alten Brocken verbaut


 Geil! Ein CD mit Headshock ist meiner Meinung nach DIE Config für ne Asphaltfeile  SSP und HS33 zwar nicht, aber nunja...


----------



## michar (19. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich nicht mehr genau. In meiner fahre ich sogar W15 auf der Zugstufenseite, da ich meine Gabel mit W7,5 als unterdämft empfand.



grad die marzocchis mit ihren 100000 klicks verstellbarkeit....da 7.5er reinzukippen ist meiner meinung nach sinnfrei bei der zugstufe...kein mensch faehrt ja seine zugstufe offen...dies ja bei 7.5er öl viel zu schnell..ab 10w wirds intressant...damit erreicht man von anfang an einen viel breiteren einstellbereich!


----------



## THBiker (19. November 2008)

Nunja, mit zäherem Öl hast du aber auch den höheren Verschleiß, sinnvoller wäre es 5er zu nehmen, teilweise empfehlen manche MZ Mitarbeiter sogar 2.5er, dafür aber die Shim-Config zu ändern.


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> teilweise empfehlen manche MZ Mitarbeiter sogar die Shim-Config zu ändern.



*Ich hab meine Big-Shims auch immer configuriert.*

*Den gabs mal zu Weihnachten*





*fand den aber immer viel cooler*





*Ich glaub ich hatte damals schon einen an der Waffel *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Geil! Ein CD mit Headshock ist meiner Meinung nach DIE Config für ne Asphaltfeile  SSP und HS33 zwar nicht, aber nunja...




is kein CD Rahmen 

aber danke


----------



## Zelle (19. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich hab meine Big-Shims auch immer configuriert.*
> 
> *Den gabs mal zu Weihnachten*
> BILD
> ...



Und wie alt warst Du, als Du das erste Mal Frauenkleider getragen hast?


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und wie alt warst Du, als Du das erste Mal Frauenkleider getragen hast?



*34 , aber sags bitte nicht weiter 
*


----------



## eL (19. November 2008)

stimmt! schweißnäthe nicht verschliffen
dürfte ein bergwerk sein


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> stimmt! schweißnäthe nicht verschliffen
> dürfte ein bergwerk sein



Nein, isn Univega!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, isn Univega!


Univega war auch so pervers und hat solch dicke Steuerrohre verbaut?  Wie auch immer, ich find den Hobel echt schick.


----------



## eL (19. November 2008)

ok dann iss es kein headshok sondern ne eigenkreation ohne nadellagerung!

gleitlagerung in kunststoff 
grusellig


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2008)

is schon ne Headschrottz


----------



## Kelme (21. November 2008)

Es wurde eine neue Scheibe für meinen Freischneider (der parkähnliche Garten will gepflegt sein) angeliefert. Mal sehen, was sich damit sonst noch machen lässt.






Kelme - Frontstopper


----------



## eL (21. November 2008)

cool frisbee´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (21. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es wurde eine neue Scheibe für meinen Freischneider (der parkähnliche Garten will gepflegt sein) angeliefert. Mal sehen, was sich damit sonst noch machen lässt.
> 
> Kelme - Frontstopper



na an den Weihnachtsbaum damit und zwischen die Spämmer hängen


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> neue Scheibe für meinen Freischneider


Deine Räder kriegen aber auch immer irgendwelche Namen... bist ja fast schon so schlimm wie der-Tick! 
Btw: seh ich da Flugrost?


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Deine Räder kriegen aber auch immer irgendwelche Namen... bist ja fast schon so schlimm wie der-Tick!
> Btw: seh ich da Flugrost?


Das war wirklich im Sinne von Freischneider = Gartengerät gemeint. Das neue Rädchen wird nicht "Freischneider" heißen (obwohl ich mir die Namensrechte doch mal sichern sollte).

Die Lenkzentrale ist komplett:





Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Bremsen: MAGURA Louise BAT 2008 (203/180)


Kelme - wenn der Postmann ...



P.S.: Der Flugrost war nicht da.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das war wirklich im Sinne von Freischneider = Gartengerät gemeint. Das neue Rädchen wird nicht "Freischneider" heißen (obwohl ich mir die Namensrechte doch mal sichern sollte).


Das war mir eigentlich schon klar, dachte mir nur, die Anspielung würde passen 


Meine Lenkzentrale lässt noch etwas auf sich warten, der Lenker wurde bei der letzten Bestellung vergessen  Und damit mir in der Zwischenzeit nicht langweilig wird, habe ich einen (wahrscheinlich vorsätzlich vertuschten) Pfusch entdeckt


----------



## Tobsn (9. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nein, kein CK in Titan. Als Steuersatz liegt schon ein FSA DH Pig pro bereit.
> Das Titanteilchen wird das da:




Da bin ich echt mal neidisch. 
Würde ich zwar nie fahren zuwenig Druck auf der Kette, aber schick.



Kelme schrieb:


> Nein, kein CK in Titan. Als Steuersatz liegt schon ein FSA DH Pig pro bereit....


Erst der schwere LRS, jetzt noch ein Heavy Duty Steuersatz,..
Hermann was hast Du vor? 
Oder stand das AH für Ausufernder Hüftspeck 

Hier gefällt es mir besser


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Dezember 2008)

ARgh.. das Singlespeedergedönsteil habe ich schon vor Jahren auf der Eurobike gesehen und will seitdem so eins haben... Aber der Preis ist absolut jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ist wohl wirklich nur was für Liebhaber!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Dezember 2008)

kaum vier Ausfahrten alt, wird mein Stahlferkel schon wieder getuned:


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kaum vier Ausfahrten alt, wird mein Stahlferkel schon wieder getuned


Alu-Perlen vor die Stahl-Sau? 

Meine Naben sind endlich da, LRS sollte heute fertig geworden sein -> am WE wird mein Eisenschwein zusammengesteckt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> am WE wird mein Eisenschwein zusammengesteckt


Gesagt - getan!





Mehr als ein Handybild konnte ich gestern leider nicht mehr machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. Dezember 2008)

na bitte... so langsam wirds doch... ich finde die Farbe schön, gibts noch nicht so oft...


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Dezember 2008)

Joa... Sieht schick aus!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2008)

Muss nur noch ein paar Teile austauschen, dann ist es ganz fertig. Der Reverse Lenker ist erst ab Anfang 2009 lieferbar und die X-7 Teile müssen unbedingt weg! Und ein paar leichtere Reifen werde ich mal testen.

@ Opti: wo hast du die Aluschrauben her? Überlege, ob ich mir da auch gleich einen Satz bestelle


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2008)

*Schwarz/Gelb ohne sonstigen Schnick/Schnack schaut schon extrem geil aus *


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Aber ein klein wenig Schnickschnack ist schon dran... Naben sind rot und Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Lock-on Ringe sind grün


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2008)

-  Sattel, Reifen
+  Laufräder, Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2008)

Sattel: war vorhanden und ist verdammt bequem!
Reifen: waren grad da... will evtl. mal die Larsen testen
Laufräder, Rahmen: die Teile wären was für dich -> "bombproof"


----------



## lukabe (25. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir zu Weihnachten selbst ein Geschenk gemacht:



Ne Recon 351 U-Turn...
 Erster Eindruck nach ner kleinen Runde heut morgen aufs Weinbiet war schonmal sehr gut (ist auch ehrlichgesagt kein Wunder... nach dem, was vorher dran war)
Jetzt sieht das ganze so aus:



Im Frühling werden LRS, Sattel und Sattelstütze noch getauscht...


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Laufräder, Rahmen: die Teile wären was für dich -> "bombproof"


Jaja... nur weil mir letztes (wieder) das Pedal abgebrochen ist - ein Mallet!
Also schön sanft mit deinen umgehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Jaja... nur weil mir letztes (wieder) das Pedal abgebrochen ist - ein Mallet!
> Also schön sanft mit deinen umgehen


Du weißt ja, dass ich ne Pußy bin  ich denke nicht, dass ich meine kaputt kriege.


Hier noch ein besseres Bild - von der "durch den Nebel zum Sonnenschein Tour" an Heilig Mittag.


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2009)

..hab auchn neues mobil fuer naechste saison....knappe 18 kilo...allerdings kommt nochn vivid rein..damit spar ich nochmal was


----------



## guru39 (1. Januar 2009)

schöne fuhre michar


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Januar 2009)

@ michar: Hast du deine Duncons verkauft? Wenn ja, würde mich interessieren wieso.
1. Alutech und 2. Eingelenker waren zwar noch nie mein Fall, aber schaut trotzdem nett aus der Hobel!  Ich würde allerdings noch die Bremsleitung auf die Innenseite der Gabel verlegen.


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2009)

ja..die duncons hab ich verkauft..das tosa inu einfach weils mir ne ecke zu klein war und ich lieber mim heckler unterwegs war....das cane corso weil mirs tretlager einfach ein stueck zu hoch war und der rahmen ein bischen zu schwer..so von der reinen federfunktion wars aber topp! Und ich muss sagen das sich der pudel besser faehrt...liegt satter auf der strecke und faehrt sich wesentlich agiler! Vom federn hab ich jetzt auch noch keine nachteile zum vpp festgestellt..die bma machtn guten job


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem hohen Tretlager kenn ich ja von meinem Tosa. Das ist wohl auch z. T. der Grund für die kleinen Nachteile bei Wendigkeit und "Streckenlage". Ist zum Glück das Einzige, was mich stört und das auch nur minimal.
Dass der Hinterbau mit der BMA gut funktioniert, ist erfreulich. Ich bin bisher nur welche ohne gefahren.

Nur so am Rande: hast du den DHX noch...?


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2009)

ne..alles weg...sorry! Ich mein eingelenker ist ja auch nicht gleich eingelenker....da gibts auch große unterschiede...man kann nicht sagen ein vpp bike oder ein viergelenker funktioniert besser....es ist halt..anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, hatte von euch bis jetzt einer die Möglichkeit an einem schweren Bock den direkten Vergleich zwischen einer Gustel und einer Formula The One zu ziehen?
Ich überlege an meinem Helius die Gustel gegen eine The One zu tauschen. Bin beim Fritzz wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse und von ihrer Charateristik gefällt sie mir einfach besser als die Gustel. Mir kommt die Gustel dagegen vor wie ein "ungehobelter Klotz", und das meine ich nicht nur vom Äußeren. 
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die The One mit der großen Radmasse (das Helius hat 20kg) und längeren Bergabphasen zurecht kommt. Die Bremse ist zwar für DH freigegeben, aber manche nennen ja das schon im PW DH. 
Fazit: Ist die Formula für Wildbad brauchbar?! 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Romarius (16. Januar 2009)

meine alte hayes el camino war auch für dh konzipiert. in der praxis stellte sie dann nach 300hm am stück dann ihre arbeit mehr oder weniger ein. zwangspause. wenn du malin richtigem geländefahren willst, also zentralschweiz oder so, dann lass das ding drauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2009)

Naja, einem Teil wo "Hayes" drauf steht sollte man ja auch besser NICHT vertrauen 


@ Nico: ich habe zwar den Vergleich nicht, würde aber sagen mit entsprechenden Belägen sollte das kein Thema sein.
Und falls du noch ne 190er Scheibe für die Gustel übrig hast - Kumpel von mir sucht eine...


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2009)

MMh... ja ist schwer einzuschätzen. Ich finde halt die Gustel von der Dosierbarkeit nicht so wie die Formula. Aber ich habe irgendwie bedenken wo bei der Formula die Wärme hin soll. Im PW sieht die ja nicht sonderlich viel Temperatur, aber in Wildbad laufen die Scheiben ja schon teilweise an...?! Da da kann ein größerer Bremssattel einfach mehr Wärme aufnehmen...


----------



## michar (16. Januar 2009)

ich denke die kann man bedenkenlos fahren...ist ja mittlerweile auch weit vertreten im reinen dh einsatz...und da du ja auch nicht wie ein 100kg man aussiehst denke ich nicht das du da probleme mit haben wirst! Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst..die neue saint ist auch ne schoene bremse....


----------



## hossianajoe (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Nico!
Ich hatte vorher auf meinem Yeti die Formula K24, war eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
2008 habe ich mir die MOTO V2 von Hope an mein Rad gebaut,mir innenbelüfteten Scheiben.Die Bremse hat schon ein paar Bikeparkeinsätze hinter sich,ich kann nur sagen das sie gut und zuverlässig Bremst.Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative für Dich.

Hossianajoe!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2009)

Also mit der Bremskraft der Gustel bin ich zufrieden. Ich finde nur das sie sich nicht so toll dosieren lässt wie die Formula.  Vermutlich würde mein Radel durch die Formula auch nen gutes Kilo leichter werden! 

An eine Hopebremse habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich bin die noch nie wirklich gefahren. Ich dachte auch immer das die Gustel das Noplusultra in Sachen Scheibenbremse ist, aber dann bin ich eben mal die Formula gefahren.


----------



## Didgi (16. Januar 2009)

Schonmal an ne Avid Code/Code 5 gedacht? Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Aber ich habe irgendwie bedenken wo bei der Formula die Wärme hin soll. Im PW sieht die ja nicht sonderlich viel Temperatur, aber in Wildbad laufen die Scheiben ja schon teilweise an...?! Da da kann ein größerer Bremssattel einfach mehr Wärme aufnehmen...





mtb_nico schrieb:


> An eine Hopebremse habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich bin die noch nie wirklich gefahren.


Also wenn meine M4 in Portes nicht verglüht, sollte sie auch Wildbad aushalten  Ich kenne auch einen, der regelmäßig dort unterwegs ist und auch den IXS-Cup (mit HT...!) mitfährt und der fährt die M4 seit Jahren. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit der Bremse und empfehle sie immer wieder gerne. Was Dosierbarkeit angeht ist das Teil einfach DIE Referenz  Die Tech V2 wäre sicher auch ne feine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2009)

Leude!!! 
Empfehlt mir keine Bremsen die ich nicht kenne...  Die Frage war doch eindeutig!


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Januar 2009)

die magura hat halt schon recht massive bremsscheiben (sind nur zehntel, aber das macht wohl schon was aus) - auch im vergleich zu andren herstellern. ich denke, wenn es rein um die power geht, ist gustl immer noch ganz vorn dabei. wag doch einfach mal den versuch: wenn die leitungen lang genug sind, mach vorn halt mal die formula drauf und wage ne probefahrt.


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Januar 2009)

hi nico,

da ich eine markenhure bin fahre ich die ganzen jahre hope, bin allerdings nicht 100% zufrieden. Vor allem kann die hope nicht gegen die gustel anstinken. tobi aus hd






fährt seit jahren die gustel und ist super zufrieden. steffi hat auch die gustel auf ihrem free und im vergleich zu meiner hope, ist die hope ein witz. in pds war die gustel zbsp auch völlig problemlos, auch nach einer woche übles geballer.

die the one ist auch sehr gut, wiegt weniger und sieht halt etwas schicker aus. laut der dirt soll sie zur zeit die macht sein.


----------



## Deleted 26464 (17. Januar 2009)

armer nico immer wird er missverstanden. 
soll ich dir auch noch was empfehlen!!!!!!
net viel labern, sondern vom friz runter schrauben und am helius ausprobieren wennst net zuviel aufwand ist


----------



## Lynus (17. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Bremsen - hab auch neue: Avid Elixir CR 203/203. Dazu noch Hope Hoops Laufräder und Hope Schnellspanner rundum.


----------



## eL (17. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Leude!!!
> Empfehlt mir keine Bremsen die ich nicht kenne...  Die Frage war doch eindeutig!



du bist einer von den vielen lustigen leuten die eine frage nur stellen um die antwort zu bekommen welche in der frage bereits enthalten ist.

meine güte was soll man dir da sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> du bist einer von den vielen lustigen leuten die eine frage nur stellen um die antwort zu bekommen welche in der frage bereits enthalten ist.
> 
> meine güte was soll man dir da sagen?



so offensichtlich wollte ich dem armen junge nicht schreiben: kauf dir die formula und fahr damit. nicht, daß er sich noch die schnauze aufschlägt und ich dann schuld dran bin


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> du bist einer von den vielen lustigen leuten die eine frage nur stellen um die antwort zu bekommen welche in der frage bereits enthalten ist.
> 
> meine güte was soll man dir da sagen?


Ball flach halten... Hier hat bis jetzt noch keiner irgendwas zu dem direkten Vergleich zwischen Gustel und The One geschrieben. Das einzige was wirklich in Richtung meiner Frage ging war der Post von Speedbullit. Der Rest hat klar das Thema verfehlt. So hatte es zumindest immer mein Deutschlehrer auf meine Klassenarbeit geschrieben! 

Das erinnert mich ihrgendwie hier dran: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5156236&postcount=3509


----------



## eL (18. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ball flach halten... Hier hat bis jetzt noch keiner irgendwas zu dem direkten Vergleich zwischen Gustel und The One geschrieben. Das einzige was wirklich in Richtung meiner Frage ging war der Post von Speedbullit. Der Rest hat klar das Thema verfehlt. So hatte es zumindest immer mein Deutschlehrer auf meine Klassenarbeit geschrieben!
> 
> Das erinnert mich ihrgendwie hier dran: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5156236&postcount=3509




jenau so reagieren die lustigen kerlchen auch auf kritik 

wartest du jetzt solange bis einer sagt was du hören willst? 

und nebenbei bist du nicht sowas wie maschinenbauer? sollte nicht ein blick auf die hardware und zur not ne kleine berechnung (sowas kannst du doch oder?) reichen um zu entscheiden ob die hardware taugt ?
meine güte du bist doch alt genug.


----------



## Bumble (18. Januar 2009)

Kaum regnet es mal wieder und ihr könnt nicht raus zum spielen, entsteht hier ein blödsinniger Eintrag nach dem Anderen 

Ich bin für besseres Wetter oder fallende Temperaturen damit es zumindest wieder schneit anstatt zu schiffen.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wartest du jetzt solange bis einer sagt was du hören willst?


Ähm... Wie du meinen? Was will ich denn deiner Meinung nach hören? Vielleicht so etwas wie: "Ich habe schon beide Bremsen Gustel und Formula im DH Einsatz in Wildbad oder Todtnau testen können und kann sagen das die Gustel im Vergleich zur Formula...", soetwas in etwa? Wenn ja,... dann liegst du genau richtig! 

Wenn du aufmerksam meine Posts zu diesem Thema liest wirst du feststellen das ich zum Thema Hardware schon etwas geschrieben habe. Ich bin so frei und zitiere:


> Im PW sieht die ja nicht sonderlich viel Temperatur, aber in Wildbad laufen die Scheiben ja schon teilweise an...?! Da da kann ein größerer Bremssattel einfach mehr Wärme aufnehmen...


Fazit ist für mich, dass hier, bis auf Speedbullit, keiner direkt etwas auf meine Frage geschrieben hat. Im Grunde ist das ja kein Problem. Ich habe alle Posts dazu gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen. Das ich darum gebeten habe, dass keine anderen Bremsen empfohlen werden sollen diente lediglich dazu das hier keine 5 Seiten lang jeder eine andere Bremse empfiehlt und am Ende garkein Überblick mehr vorhanden ist.
So,... das war alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe und für die nächsten 6 Monate bin ich wieder vom Forum geheilt. Hier kann man inzwischen wirklich nur noch spamen... 
Grüße von der Südsee...

nico


----------



## tobias düw (18. Januar 2009)

Gehts hier ab....


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2009)

tobias düw schrieb:


> Gehts hier ab....



... hat noch kein Popcornlevel...

Nico, könnte es sein, dass Deine Frage - sagen wir mal - ein wenig "exotisch" ist?
Du bist mE der einzige außer ich glaube Oliver (+SBullit), der Erfahrungen mit beiden Bremsen hat.


----------



## AgnostiC (19. Januar 2009)

Hier gefällt`s mir!

   Scheint so als hätte ich endlich die Kuschelecke hier im Forum gefunden.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2009)

keiner der in foren postet überlegt sich nur im ansatz ob und welche antwort er eventuell bekommen könnte. das ist unter dem geistigen niveau aller hier angemeldeten user. Und ja ich hab mir schon überlegt ob du eventuell ein bissel angepisst reagieren könntest... aber ich weis das steckst du wech ;-) 

fragen wie zb "meine bremse bringts echt nicht... welche andere könnt ihr empfehlen ? " wäre akzeptabel aber auch nur dann wenn man die antworten ab kann die dann kommen.
aber fragen wie !!! "soll ich mir ne super bremse vom rad abschrauben um mir ne vieleicht andere super bremse dranzuschrauben" sind einfach die buchstaben nich wert. zumal, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, kaum einer eine objektive antwort geben kann da er BEIDE schon ausgiebig getestet hat. Ich würd nichts ändern was gut funktioniert... bzw ich würd das nikoblei verschachern solange ich noch kohle dafür bekomme!!!! 

beste grüße eL


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... hat noch kein Popcornlevel...




jetzt aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. Januar 2009)

Also jetzt muss ich doch noch mal was zu dieser Grundsatzgeschichte sagen...



eL schrieb:


> keiner der in foren postet überlegt sich nur im ansatz ob und welche antwort er eventuell bekommen könnte. das ist unter dem geistigen niveau aller hier angemeldeten user.


Das spricht nicht gerade für das Forum, oder?



eL schrieb:


> fragen wie zb "meine bremse bringts echt nicht... welche andere könnt ihr empfehlen ? " wäre akzeptabel aber auch nur dann wenn man die antworten ab kann die dann kommen.


Danke das ich hier inzwischen vorgeschrieben bekomme wie ich eine Frage zu stellen habe. Das vereinfacht die Sache natürlich ungemein. Allerdings ist das Ganze reine Zeitverschwendung wenn eine Frage dabei heraus kommt, die nichts mit meiner eigentlichen Frage zu tun hat...



eL schrieb:


> Ich würd nichts ändern was gut funktioniert... bzw ich würd das nikoblei verschachern solange ich noch kohle dafür bekomme!!!!


Toll das du genau weißt was du willst. Allerdings hat das schon wieder nichts mit meiner ursprünglichen Frage zu tun. 
Dennoch gehe ich doch noch mal darauf ein: Wenn etwas gut funktioniert ist immer noch Potential vorhanden weiter zu entwickeln. Und wenn ich das Ganze zu einem akzeptablen Preis (Istwert Gustel - Mein EK der One = Aufwand) machen kann, warum nicht?
So,... mal schaun obs das nun war... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde die von einer V-Brake abraten, nimm lieber ne Disc, die bekommt man auch schon günstig und sollen echt besser sein


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Also ich würde die von einer V-Brake abraten, nimm lieber ne Disc, die bekommt man auch schon günstig und sollen echt besser sein



Quatsch, du hast doch keine Ahnung   

@Nico,
das ist die Antwort die Du brauchst 






Du brauchst dich jetzt aber nicht bei mir zu bedanken, ich hab das gerne gemacht  

Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Sowas ist echt gefährlich Gürü, ich glaube ich muss den Beitrag melden  Was denkst Du was passiert, wenn der Nico nun immer Bremslöcher im Boden hinterlässt und ein Nordicwalker genau in ein solches Lock sticht und keinen Halt findet? Genau! Und was dann wieder in den Medien zu lesen sein wird über die bösen Mountainbiker!

Eine andere Variante wäre noch eine Stempelbremse von oben kommend auf den Reifen. Früher waren die ja noch nicht so weit entwickelt wie heute. Mit grobem Profil wie bei Betty oder Marry kommen die Räder schnell zum stehen.


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe ich mach mich als Neuling hier nicht gleich unbeliebt, wenn hier auf den nicht zu vernachlässigenten Gewichtsaspekt hinweise.

Deutlich besser erscheint mir wie zu alten BMX-Zeiten komplett auf am Bike befestigte Bremsen zu verzichten und auf richtig fette Bremsbeläge unter den Sohlen zu setzen. Guggst du:





Wichtig, vorallem im DH-Bereich= rechtzeitig Beläge wechseln. guggstu weida:





Ich hoffe ich konnte das geistige Niveau etwas heben.


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich mach mich als Neuling hier nicht gleich unbeliebt, wenn hier auf den nicht zu vernachlässigenten Gewichtsaspekt hinweise.
> 
> Deutlich besser erscheint mir wie zu alten BMX-Zeiten komplett auf am Bike befestigte Bremsen zu verzichten und auf richtig fette Bremsbeläge unter den Sohlen zu setzen. Guggst du:
> 
> ...



Mensch Kerle, brems doch auch mal mit dem rechten Fuß!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Januar 2009)

ich hätte nie gedacht, daß es so weit kommt - aber was sein muß, muß wohl sein: 

schnauze nico!


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Mensch seit ihr doof 






Das iset jetzt awa


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Du bist doch viel dööfer, wie soll man denn mit dem Flugzeug die Trals runterkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Aber noch dööferer ist der, der`s versucht!


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Wo ein Willi ist, ist auch ein Weg


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Getreu dem Motto


----------



## donnersberger (20. Januar 2009)

wenn das mal kein poppcorn fred isss


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Aber warum nehmt, wenn ihr schon bremsen wollt, nicht die Bremsen 
....klein, leicht, billig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (20. Januar 2009)

Die da???


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Muss nochmal Videoeintellenübengehn


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Dann lass dich nicht Bremsen


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

So, mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, heute Morgen angekommen:





Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Der ist ja ganz krumm


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der ist ja ganz krumm



Jaa, das muss so sein


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> So, mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, heute Morgen angekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da fehlen die Bremsen


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> da fehlen die Bremsen



Du merkst auch einfach alles..........


----------



## han (20. Januar 2009)

und was ist mit Rädern? Ohne Räder ist es doch kein Rad!!... oder nur zum an die Wand pinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

han schrieb:


> und was ist mit Rädern? Ohne Räder ist es doch kein Rad!!... oder nur zum an die Wand pinnen?



stimmt , dann braucht man auch keine Bremsen  ...jetzt versteh ich die zusammenhänge


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

Mh dieses Forum hier verblödet immer mehr zu "Wer kann die blödesten Kommentare posten" Forum. 

Echt schade.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2009)

Steht doch schon aufm Rahmen... das Ding ist nur ne Demo-Version, nicht zum Fahren geeignet 


â¬dit: @ Didgi: wir machen doch nur SpaÃ


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

wir wollen doch alle nur ein bisschen spielen 

ok zurück zum Thema......


um was ging es eigentlich  ich bin ja nicht mehr auf dem laufenden


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Steht doch schon aufm Rahmen... das Ding ist nur ne Demo-Version, nicht zum Fahren geeignet
> 
> 
> â¬dit: @ Didgi: wir machen doch nur SpaÃ



Das mit dem SpaÃ versteh ich schon 

Ich find trotzdem schade, Nico fragte zb auch nach ner Info zur Bremse und schon Ã¼berbieten sich manche hier nach dem Motto: "Wer kann noch einen drauf setzen".

Irgendwann langts doch auch, sollten doch schon beim Thema bleiben.

Ach und noch was: Nein, ich bin keine SpaÃbremse 

EDIT: Hat jemand ne 400er oder 450er Feder Ã¼brig? WÃ¼rd auch gegen meine nagelneue 500er ausm DHX 5.0 tauschen


----------



## donnersberger (20. Januar 2009)

ich vermute mal ganz doll, dass sich die, die die Antwort auf die Frage haben, grad net trauen sie zu sagen


----------



## Didgi (20. Januar 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ich vermute mal ganz doll, dass sich die, die die Antwort auf die Frage haben, grad net trauen sie zu sagen



Ach, auf einmal so eingeschüchtert? Das glaub ich nicht


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Irgendwann langts doch auch, sollten doch schon beim Thema bleiben.



Ok, 
dann will ich mal den eigentlichen Sinn dieses Freds wieder in Erinnerung rufen  --->Post nr1

*klugschei$$modusein*



Bumble schrieb:


> *Da ja in letzter Zeit mit High-Tech Material nicht gegeizt wird und ich auch nicht mehr so oft in der alten Heimat bin, starte ich als Exil-Pfälzer mal einen Fred zum Thema:
> 
> Wer hat sich mal wieder was neues zugelegt ?
> 
> Einfach ein Foto eurer neuen Errungenschaft posten und ab geht die lustige Diskussion.    *



da steht nix von Kaufberatung 

*klugschei$$modusaus*

<<<issnurschbaaaass>>>


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Hm, eine 500er habe ich schon danke. Aber ich glaube eine 400er habe ich doppelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

*Wär ne feine Sache wenn der Thread in Zukunft wieder für das benutzt wird, für was ich ihn mal gestartet habe und nicht auch zum Späm-Thread verkommt, dafür gibts doch inzwischen genügend andere hier.

Besten Dank 

Wer mein Kommentar jetzt nutzen möchte um gleich wieder durchzustarten dem wünsch ich schonmal vorab viel Spaß.*


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Einfach ein Foto eurer neuen Errungenschaft posten und ab geht die lustige Diskussion.



Ich denke diese Regeln wurden eingehalten


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

so zurück zum Thema

ich habd letzte woche dieses schöne Spielzeug bekommen


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

und das






und das


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Ich find trotzdem schade, Nico fragte zb auch nach ner Info zur Bremse und schon überbieten sich manche hier nach dem Motto: "Wer kann noch einen drauf setzen".


Wie TH es schon dokumentiert hat - das Thema ist eigentlich ein anderes hier  Aber so genau muss mans ja auch nicht (immer) nehmen. 




Bumble schrieb:


> Wer mein Kommentar jetzt nutzen möchte um gleich wieder durchzustarten dem wünsch ich schonmal vorab viel Spaß.


Aber gern! 

Diese alte Lady hier hab ich am WE abgeholt für mein Straßen-HT:





Der neue Sattel für mein Surge liegt seit gestern zuhause:





Der Vorbau (auch fürs Surge) sollte diese Woche bei mir eintreffen



(der Reverse-Lenker in titangrau kommt Anfang Feb., ist noch nicht lieferbar)

Eigene Fotos ggf. am WE...


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

*Wo wir grade bei Trailbuilding-Tools sind:*














*Oder war das bei TH ne Schneeschippe ? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schneeschippe


----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt bin ich dran...






und 






ist nur ein einsteiger Board, aber mit irgendwas muss man schon anfangen


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich dran...



*Boah, ich bin neidisch 

Das Teil spielt Blu Ray ab und nicht wie meine XBOX 360 das tote HD-Format 
*


----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

Genau,

und an mein 42" Plasma sieht es auch geil aus.

p.s. was vergessen


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


>



*Geile Hebel, gibts leider net für die Gustl 

Franz fährt die doch auch, oder ?*


----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

gibts biem Chainreaction sehr günstig im moment.
Fahren sehr schon....


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Bin auch kurz davor mir was zu zulegen


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Diese alte Lady hier hab ich am WE abgeholt für mein Straßen-HT:
> 
> ...


Auch wenn eine so alte Dame wahrscheinlich eher unwillig federt: Wozu braucht ein Straßen-HT denn überhaupt eine Federgabel? Oder soll mit dem Ratt kredibiler Strieet- und Urban-Spocht betrieben werden?


Kelme - ratlos


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz davor mir was zu zulegen



*Der Name ist Programm *


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Hab leider nix neues zu zeigen, deshalb ist mir ja so langweilig!

Warte immer noch auf Post.

Jetzt wollt ich mal was altes fotografieren, aber sie will nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Oder war das bei TH ne Schneeschippe ? *



GENAAU und das Zweite war kein zusammenklappbarer Grillspieß, sondern ne Lawinensonde


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> GENAAU und das Zweite war kein zusammenklappbarer Grillspieß, sondern ne Lawinensonde



*
Was macht man denn damit ? Ne Lawine auslösen ? *


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Hab leider nix neues zu zeigen, deshalb ist mir ja so langweilig!
> 
> Warte immer noch auf Post.
> 
> Jetzt wollt ich mal was altes fotografieren, aber sie will nicht.



*Du wolltest deine ALTE fotografieren aber sie will nicht ? 

Naja was soll ich sagen *


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wo wir grade bei Trailbuilding-Tools sind:*



Fiskars ist am geilsten!


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Fiskars ist am geilsten!



*Ja die iss wirklich gut aber auch nicht ganz billig *


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Was macht man denn damit ? Ne Lawine auslösen ? *



Neeeeeeeeeeeeee....faaaaaaaaaaalsch, das mache ich damit






hoffentlich niiiiiiiiiicht


----------



## Sinus (20. Januar 2009)

Hab auch was Neues, ist aber eher was für die Straße


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Der Name ist Programm *



Rock´n´Roll


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der neue Sattel für mein Surge liegt seit gestern zuhause:



*Was issen das genau fürn Modell ? Unter SLR TI hab ich den nirgends gefunden 
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, vor allem weil der schön breit iss und net so schwuchtelig für kleine CC-Är$che *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Was issen das genau fürn Modell ? Unter SLR TI hab ich den nirgends gefunden
> Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, vor allem weil der schön breit iss und net so schwuchtelig für kleine CC-Är$che *



probier´s mal mit T1 
http://www.cyclingpower.com/shop/selle-italia-slr-1083p.html


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2009)

Der wartet nur noch auf wenige Teile für die Fertigstellung:





Das kam heute für recht kleines Geld (ist ja nur 'ne kleine Lampe):


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2009)

...und breit is der SLR auch nicht.

Kelme, da steht ja Freeride drauf...


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und breit is der SLR auch nicht.



*Vorne schon *


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme, da steht ja Freeride drauf...


Muss ich mich deshalb fürchten? Die Teile der Rüstug sind schon bestellt und da steht glaube ich auch FR drauf.

Auf dem Teil steht sogar DH drauf. Jawoll!





Kelme - übermütig


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf dem Teil steht sogar DH drauf. Jawoll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hui, jetzt gehts aber ab *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


>



Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous, Jealous,




.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> 42" Plasma


Der stand bei mir quasi unterm Weihnachtsbaum - oder umgekehrt 




guru39 schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz davor mir was zu zulegen


Gutesachedas! Scheemitfahrradschdändervornedraawiesichskehrt 




Kelme schrieb:


> Auch wenn eine so alte Dame wahrscheinlich eher unwillig federt: Wozu braucht ein Straßen-HT denn überhaupt eine Federgabel? Oder soll mit dem Ratt kredibiler Strieet- und Urban-Spocht betrieben werden?


Die Gabel kommt in das Ratt - mein Straßen-Flitzer (ich fahre sowas lieber als ein RR). Außerdem bin ich ne Pussy und steh nicht so auf Hard-Nose  Darüber hinaus finde ich eine solche Gabel vom Style her 10 mal kuhler als jede Starrgabel, ist immerhin ne Erinnerung an meine MTB-Abfangszeit, als ich ne Mag 10 hatte und immer scharf auf genau DIE Gabel war.  Mit 1,3kg ist das auch ein recht leichtes Mädchen und mit Stahlfeder-Kit sollte die etwas besser arbeiten als mit "Gummiklötzchen", hoffe ich...




Bumble schrieb:


> Was issen das genau fürn Modell ? Unter SLR TI hab ich den nirgends gefunden
> Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, vor allem weil der schön breit iss und net so schwuchtelig für kleine CC-Är$che


Wie strandi schon aufgeklärt hat, der heißt SLR T1, soll 205g wiegen. Aktive Erfahrungen gibts frühestens am WE. Aber der Vorgänger fühlte sich recht bequem an und hat unter dem Bobbes eines Kumpels schon viele Touren-Km gesehen.


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

Das hätt ich noch abzugeben....vielleicht


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber der Vorgänger fühlte sich recht bequem an und hat unter dem Bobbes eines Kumpels schon viele Touren-Km gesehen.



Ich fahre 2 davon und finde die sehr bequem


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss ich mich deshalb fürchten?


Niemals, beißen tun die nicht...


Kelme schrieb:


> Auf dem Teil steht sogar DH drauf. Jawoll!


Gute Wahl, finde ich - hab ich auch alsbald an meiner HTailbaustelle.

Baust Du wieder einen SSpeeder?


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...
> Baust Du wieder einen SSpeeder?


Yessss!


----------



## iTom (20. Januar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> probier´s mal mit T1
> http://www.cyclingpower.com/shop/selle-italia-slr-1083p.html



Den fahr ich selber aufm HT.
Wenn man gerne steile Rampen fährt, kann man sich mehr oder weniger noch auf die "Sattelspitze" setzen, ohne dass einem das Ding in die Rosette fährt.


----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ohne dass einem das Ding in die Rosette fährt.



Manche werden das als nachteil sehen.
ich natürlich nich, versteht sich


----------



## iTom (20. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Manche werden das als nachteil sehen.
> ich natürlich nich, versteht sich



Manche fahren ja ganz ohne Sattel...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre 2 davon und finde die sehr bequem


Bin mal gespannt! Fahre auf meinem Fully seit ner ganzen Weile den Fizik Nisene und eigentlich auch immer ohne Bike-Pampers und es passt. Hoffe, der SLR passt mir genau so gut auf Dauer.




iTom schrieb:


> Den fahr ich selber aufm HT.
> Wenn man gerne steile Rampen fährt, kann man sich mehr oder weniger noch auf die "Sattelspitze" setzen, ohne dass einem das Ding in die Rosette fährt.


Gut! Denn so eingehend will ich einen Sattel eigentlich nicht analysieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2009)

Der SLR ist deutlich härter als der Nisene - und knapp 100g leichter


----------



## iTom (21. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt! Fahre auf meinem Fully seit ner ganzen Weile den Fizik Nisene und eigentlich auch immer ohne Bike-Pampers und es passt. Hoffe, der SLR passt mir genau so gut auf Dauer.
> 
> 
> Gut! Denn so eingehend will ich einen Sattel eigentlich nicht analysieren...



ist eigentlich rektalisieren ein gültiges Synonym dafür? 

Noch ein Hinweis meinerseits. Ich habe mit meinem HT und dem SLR T1 110Km am Stück gefahren. ...Ich konnte fast nicht mehr sitzen gegen Ende, so hat mir der Ar$ch weh getan...
Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nicht genug Hornhaut in der Ritze


----------



## kneesliding (21. Januar 2009)

So,

noch was bestellt.....


----------



## THBiker (21. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> noch was bestellt.....



dann kann´s ja losgehen


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie fand ich den Thread zwar besser als man donochhottdummbabblederfe , aber gut ich will kein Spielverderber sein.

show me your`s. I show you mine,.....ö

Hab heute auch endlich was neues per Post bekommen. Gott sei dank war `ne Erklärung dabei.


----------



## iTom (21. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Irgendwie fand ich den Thread zwar besser als man donochhottdummbabblederfe , aber gut ich will kein Spielverderber sein.
> 
> show me your`s. I show you mine,.....ö
> 
> Hab heute auch endlich was neues per Post bekommen. Gott sei dank war `ne Erklärung dabei.



sowas ist nur was für Hektiker. Mit der konservativen händischen Sattelhöhenverstellung war immer noch ein wenig Zeit zum Plaudern und Spämerzählen
Die Jugend von heute hat einfach keine Zeit...


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Irgendwie fand ich den Thread zwar besser als man donochhottdummbabblederfe , aber gut ich will kein Spielverderber sein.



*Ihr dürft immer noch Dummbabble, aber wenns geht mit ein klein wenig Niveau und nicht gänzlich Off-Topic. *


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

@iTom
Danke für die Blumen, wegen Jugend und so....

@bumble
Niveau????

Hm, Es tat *nivea*und blutete mehr als bei ersten Mal. Meinst du so?


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> @bumble
> Niveau????
> 
> Hm, Es tat *nivea*und blutete mehr als bei ersten Mal. Meinst du so?



Genau sowas in der Art meinte ich mit Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

Sorry, ich reiss mich zusammen.

Ich geb`s zu. Ich hatte schon ein Bier.


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

@AgnostiC,
wenn du spämmen willst  es gibt hier auch einen reinen Späm Fr ed, und das Niveau kannste an der Threadgarderobe angeben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306881

alla donn.


----------



## Kelme (21. Januar 2009)

Nicht alles neu, aber demnächst zum Aufbau erforderlich:









... und damit sich der Papa nicht so Aua macht.






Kelme - ohne Nivea


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ist eigentlich rektalisieren ein gültiges Synonym dafür?
> 
> Noch ein Hinweis meinerseits. Ich habe mit meinem HT und dem SLR T1 110Km am Stück gefahren. ...Ich konnte fast nicht mehr sitzen gegen Ende, so hat mir der Ar$ch weh getan...
> Vielleicht habe ich auch noch nicht genug Hornhaut in der Ritze


Also mir ist nur "intrapopolär einführen" bekannt  Auf jeden Fall wäre ich vorsichtig bei Sätteln, die es zum Einführungspreis gibt...

Und wegen der Hornhaut: Musst deine Ar$chhaut halt trainieren - wie bleibt dir überlassen 


@ Bumble: so OK mit dem Niewo? 







EDIT:
@ Kelme: Die Truvativ Pedale sind doch die mit den Pins, die einfach mit dem Körper mitgegossen sind? Tu da mal lieber was gescheites kaufen...! Aber das Beinkleid hast du gut ausgewählt!


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

Ich weiÃ nicht genau ob diese Frage nivo-mÃ¤Ãig klar geht ... Bumble? Will jemand von denen, die ich hin und wieder auch mal am Wochenende sehe, zufÃ¤llig was bei Chainreaction-Cycles bestellen? MÃ¶chte gerne die 110 â¬ vollkriegen, damit Versandkosten tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau ob diese Frage nivo-mäßig klar geht ... Bumble? Will jemand von denen, die ich hin und wieder auch mal am Wochenende sehe, zufällig was bei Chainreaction-Cycles bestellen? Möchte gerne die 110  vollkriegen, damit Versandkosten tot.



spendierst du das??? dann bestell ich sicherlich was mit


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau ob diese Frage nivo-mäßig klar geht ... Bumble? Will jemand von denen, die ich hin und wieder auch mal am Wochenende sehe, zufällig was bei Chainreaction-Cycles bestellen? Möchte gerne die 110  vollkriegen, damit Versandkosten tot.



Wir kennen uns zwar nicht, sehen uns auch nicht an den WE, aber wohnwn wie ich gerade sehe bei in der Weltstadt und Großmetropole Frankedal/Assozial!!!Und hätte ich das mal heute vormittag gewusst, dann hätte ich meine Kurbel auch mitbestellt. Die gibbet dort nämlich äußerst gienstig. Awwa nu is zu späht! Leiter!


----------



## Kelme (21. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @ Kelme: Die Truvativ Pedale sind doch die mit den Pins, die einfach mit dem Körper mitgegossen sind? Tu da mal lieber was gescheites kaufen...!


Nee, das sind geschraubte Pins und mit Sicherheit länger als die Standardpins beim DX Pedal (aber die tauscht ja auch jeder).


Kelme - seit das meine Frau gesehen hat, ...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Januar 2009)

Hier wird ja zum Saisonbegin wieder bis an die Zähne aufgerüstet...


----------



## Kelme (21. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier wird ja zum Saisonbegin wieder bis an die Zähne aufgerüstet...


... und morgen kommt mein klitzekleines Lieblingsteilchen. Der Götterbote hat schon eine Benachichtigung hereinflattern lassen.


Kelme - fast wie Weihnachten


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> spendierst du das??? dann bestell ich sicherlich was mit



Hatte ich eigentlich vor, aber nun nimmt Smubob die Bestellung in die Hände


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nee, das sind geschraubte Pins und mit Sicherheit länger als die Standardpins beim DX Pedal (aber die tauscht ja auch jeder).


Ok, dann ist alles  Hab die anderen mal auf nem Testrad unter die Füße bekommen... grauenhaft!




Zelle schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich vor, aber nun nimmt Smubob die Bestellung in die Hände


Leg du dich besser wieder auf die faule Haut!!  Oder "Drache", wie du sagst...

Fürs Protokoll: Ja, ich werd demnächst bei CRC bestellen, falls wer Kleinzeug braucht, das sich nicht lohnt, alleine zu bestellen und das nicht dringend ist...


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Manche fahren ja ganz ohne Sattel...


Wie? Wahnsinnige... 
Kennt man die?


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nicht alles neu, aber demnächst zum Aufbau erforderlich:


Gute Kurbeln, hab ich an meinem Straßenrad


----------



## iTom (21. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wie? Wahnsinnige...
> Kennt man die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich vor, aber nun nimmt Smubob die Bestellung in die Hände



das ist aber nett vom Herr Smubob ....hatt wohl im Lotto gewonnen  ich such dann schonmal schöne Sachen raus, die er mir bestellen und schenken kann


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

zurück zum Fredthema:
Heut bestellt, soll bis Ende nächste Woche am Stahlferkel angeschraubt werden:






mit 320gr pro Paar könnt das schon fast als Leichtbaupedal durchgehen...


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Januar 2009)

Noi:

-> http://www.amazon.de/KETTE-RECHTS-gro%C3%9Fen-unn%C3%BCtze-Radsportwissen/dp/3936973261/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232629540&sr=8-1


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das ist aber nett vom Herr Smubob ....hatt wohl im Lotto gewonnen  ich such dann schonmal schöne Sachen raus, die er mir bestellen und schenken kann


Ich bin Student, das impliziert, dass ich dauerhaft Geld im Überfluss habe 

@ all: TH hat mir geschrieben, dass er das mitbestellen will, was soll man denn davon halten?


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Noi:
> 
> -> http://www.amazon.de/KETTE-RECHTS-g...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232629540&sr=8-1



Drögenpütt...?


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin Student, das impliziert, dass ich dauerhaft Geld im Überfluss habe
> 
> @ all: TH hat mir geschrieben, dass er das mitbestellen will, was soll man denn davon halten?



Ob ihm bewusst ist, dass der nur die Pelle kriegt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ob ihm bewusst ist, dass der nur die Pelle kriegt?


Das wär aber ganz schön teuer!


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ... das kann denn ja nicht sein. Ist die Frage was der Drache Leistet und ob diese Leistungen zeitlich begrenzt sind. Wobei, mit Paaranhals kann man das bestimmt verlängern


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Moment mal,

aufpassen, die mädels aus England sind dafür bekannt, das die Hässlich sind, und ohne den Kopf vorher zu sehen, wurde ich da NICHTS bestellen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

Die Jungs sollen da auch nicht schöner sein...sagt man 

>duckundweg<


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

Frauen haben Köpfe?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch kein Gesicht gesehen, das nicht unter ein Kopfkissen gepasst hat


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Ahh,

The old "Pillow Biter" Hmm, ich glaube ich wird dir nur noch hinterher fahren.
Nudge, Nudge, Wink, Wink


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

zurück zum Fredthema:
Heut bestellt, soll bis Ende nächste Woche am Stahlferkel angeschraubt werden:





mit 320gr pro Paar könnt das schon fast als Leichtbaupedal durchgehen...


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine neuesten Anschaffungen

Artgerechte Haltung der Hope Naben






Musste ich einfach haben, aus Alu...






jetzt fehlt nur noch sowas zum persönlichen Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2009)

@Houschter: Liegen die Schnellspanner schon vor dir auf dem Tisch, oder wartest du auch wie ich auf meinen für das Hinterrad?
Kniebild: Was ist jetzt kaputt?


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

warum nehmt ihr keine DT Schnellspanner...ich finde das System wirklich super


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

Weil da nicht HOPE drauf steht...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

ist das eine neue version der hope-spanner?


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Weil da nicht HOPE drauf steht...



Ah.....ok.... .....klemmen die dann besser  ich steh ja auch auf Hope Teile, aber die DT Spanner find ich echt genial....dann gleich auf 10mm Achse umgebaut....perfekt


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Houschter: Liegen die Schnellspanner schon vor dir auf dem Tisch, oder wartest du auch wie ich auf meinen für das Hinterrad?
> Kniebild: Was ist jetzt kaputt?



Die Schnellspanner sind schon am Bike, kamen am Dienstag von Bike-Components

Am Knie bzw. im Knie schwimmt ein Stück Knorpel von der Kniescheibe, das muss da raus. Je nach Größe sollte eine Arthroskopie zum Entfernen reichen, dann isses auch schnell wieder fit!


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> warum nehmt ihr keine DT Schnellspanner...ich finde das System wirklich super



Wenn du diese TrueBolts meinst, die find ich von der Bedienung echt bescheiden. 

@Optimizer: sind die 2009er Hope-Spanner, gibts so auch für das Sitzrohr


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn du diese TrueBolts meinst, die find ich von der Bedienung echt bescheiden.



Echt 

Ich finde die genial


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Echt
> 
> Ich finde die genial



Ist wohl Gewöhnungssache, die Dinger sind am Fully meiner Freundin dran, daher benutz ich sie nicht so oft. Vorn passt der Hebel aber z.B.nicht am Gabelschaft vorbei und dann ists schon etwas fummelig

Abgesehen davon kost ein Spanner schon gute 50.-, nicht gerade ein Schnapper


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Ok vorner weiß ich´s nicht, da ich Steckachse hab ....aber man muss die ja net 360° drehen! Ich dreh die hinten auch an der Mutter bis Widerstand kommt zu und nur die letzte Klemmkraft bring ich über den Hebel auf!

Aber ist wohl wie bei allem-.-....Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2009)

Heut angekommen:


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Heut angekommen:



hast du das gebraucht gekauft


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung der Hope Naben


Sehr hübsch, die neuen! Endlich ohne diesen doofen Bobbel. Hast die zufällig gewogen?




THBiker schrieb:


> ...dann gleich auf 10mm Achse umgebaut....perfekt


Japp, und den wesentlich preiswerteren NC-17 Spanner genommen


----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> hast du das gebraucht gekauft



Ne warum? Naja, es war in nem Ausstellungsrad verbaut, ist aber in top Zustand, eigentlich wie neu.


----------



## lukabe (22. Januar 2009)

Als ich mir meins gekauft hab sahs auch so bisschen eingestaubt und dreckig aus. Hing beim Stadler im Regal, war aber auch einwandfrei und sah so aus als wäre es noch nie eingebaut gewesen (was es wahrscheinlich auch nicht war...)


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Ne warum? Naja, es war in nem Ausstellungsrad verbaut, ist aber in top Zustand, eigentlich wie neu.



sieht auf´m Foto schon so verdreckt aus


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2009)

Heute angekommen. Ist aber nur die Verpackung .


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Spacerkit fürn Freilauf?


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2009)

starrritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch, die neuen! Endlich ohne diesen doofen Bobbel. Hast die zufällig gewogen?



Nur für dich....

120g beide zusammen


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2009)

Eiun Traum in Titan und Marcel verpackt das Teilchen für den Versand in eine Geldbörse  mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...und Marcel verpackt das Teilchen für den Versand in eine Geldbörse  mit allem drum und dran



*Die man nach dem Kauf eh nicht mehr braucht, weil die ganze Kohle weg ist. 

Ups, jetzt fang ich ja auch schon an zu spämmen *


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Cock-Ring!


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Cock-Ring!



Muahahaha! bei der discussion kannst Du net dabei gewesen sein - Bogie...?  [/IS]


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2009)

kelme du bist nich ganz beisammen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> kelme du bist nich ganz beisammen ;-)


Zum Glück ist das wohl so. 
Sagt meine Frau übrigens auch immer .


Kelme - fast alles beisammen.


----------



## der unfassbare (23. Januar 2009)

uiiih - hübsch...

...aber wäre es nicht preis und ausstrahlung des edlen teils angemessener auf flauschig plüsch fotografiert und dezent rot ausgeleuchtet zu werden? - erst dann RICHTIG porno...

profaner stangenwarenutzer:
der_u!

aber richtig erkannt: nur überbordender, nicht immer starr auf sinn orientierter konsum führt uns aus der krise! 

weitermachen!


----------



## lukabe (24. Januar 2009)

Als Trainingsalternative zum MTB:



steht aber leider noch nicht bei mir...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Muahahaha! bei der discussion kannst Du net dabei gewesen sein - Bogie...?  [/IS]


Naja, ist ja nicht soooo schwer draufzukommen...  Oder habt ihr das Thema noch weiter ausgeführt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







eL schrieb:


> kelme du bist nich ganz beisammen ;-)


Vielleicht nicht ganz bei Samen, wenn er so ein Teil braucht


----------



## eL (24. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das wohl so.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelme -



neid!


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja nicht soooo schwer draufzukommen...  Oder habt ihr das Thema noch weiter ausgeführt?



*Ja schon   Und das Material war ein anderes *


----------



## Didgi (24. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Als Trainingsalternative zum MTB:
> 
> 
> 
> steht aber leider noch nicht bei mir...



Sehr schick! Viel Spaß damit!

Kannst du mal ne Ausstattungsliste reinstellen?


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Als Trainingsalternative zum MTB:
> 
> 
> 
> steht aber leider noch nicht bei mir...



*Da gehören schwarze Kurbeln dran, oder gibts sowas nicht bei euch Rennrad-Schwuchteln   

Iss aber echt verdammt schick das Teil, auch wenn ich mich nicht draufsetzen würde. *


----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eiun Traum in Titan ..


Dann bin ich mal auf das Gesamtkunstwerk gespannt. 

Fehl nur noch der passende Flaschenhalter samt Flasche


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal auf das Gesamtkunstwerk gespannt.
> 
> Fehl nur noch der passende Flaschenhalter samt Flasche



*Der Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr iss Klasse  

Und mach ma eins/zwei Kettenglieder raus   
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...Und mach ma eins/zwei Kettenglieder raus


Das ist nicht meins 

Wurde mir keinen Singlespeeder aufbauen. Ich kann Schaltung einstellen.

Da fehlt übrigens noch das hintere Ritzel.
So wie das von Kelme.


----------



## lukabe (25. Januar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Kannst du mal ne Ausstattungsliste reinstellen?



Ausstattung ist eigentlich ziemlich günstig und zweckmäßig:
Quantec Race Basic Rahmen in Perlweiß 
aktuelle Tiagra Gruppe (4500)
Gabel Kuota Carbon mit Aluschaft
Ritchey Comp Anbauteile
Shimano WH-R 500 LRS
Michelin PRO2 Race Limited Edition Reifen
...und Brooks Lederlenkerband 

Alles relativ schwer (bis auf die Reifen mit jeweils 210g), aber ich fang ja erst an und wenns Spaß macht wird aufgerüstet. Hab mich halt hauptsächlich in den Rahmen verliebt und das Komplettteil für 550 ist meines Erachtens auch n gutes Angebot.


----------



## lukabe (25. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da gehören schwarze Kurbeln dran, oder gibts sowas nicht bei euch Rennrad-Schwuchteln
> 
> Iss aber echt verdammt schick das Teil, auch wenn ich mich nicht draufsetzen würde.



Es gibt sehr wohl schwarze Kurbeln, aber nicht in dem Preisbereich in dem ich mich bewege 
Ich hätte mich letzten Sommer auch noch nicht aufn Rennrad gesetzt... 
Nachdem ich aber mit nem Kumpel beim Stadler war und dort aus Langeweile beim Warten auf mein neues Schaltwerk mal ne Runde mit nem Rennrad gedreht hab, war irgendwie klar, dass ich auch eins will. 
Mein Mountainbike wird aber immernoch mehr bewegt werden  Und ich rasier mir garantiert auch nicht die Beine


----------



## Zelle (25. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich letzten Sommer auch noch nicht aufn Rennrad gesetzt [...] Und ich rasier mir garantiert auch nicht die Beine



Mal sehen wir das nächsten Sommer aussieht


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wir das nächsten Sommer aussieht


Hehe... oder wenn du das erste mal ne Pizza am Bein hattest...


----------



## lukabe (25. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wir das nächsten Sommer aussieht





mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... oder wenn du das erste mal ne Pizza am Bein hattest...



Ich bezweifle und hoffe nicht, dass es bis nächsten Sommer und überhaupt dazu kommt...
Vielleicht sollte ich deswegen meine Protektoren auch beim Rennradfahren tragen


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2009)

Der kam heute als Nachlieferung:




Faust auf dem Auge:





Kelme - da waren's nur noch zwei (Achtung: Not PC!)


----------



## Houschter (27. Januar 2009)

So allmählich müsste sich das alles doch mal zu einem Gesamtbild zusammenfügen! Oder gibt's wieder ne heiße Fotosession wie beim ersten Eingangrad?



Bin gespannt...

Mein neuestes Spielzeug


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Neuestes Spielzeug


Ei... wenn ich doch nur das Geld hätte wäre es auch schon längst mein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

Nico du bist doch jetzt auch Großverdiener, oder?? 



> Willst cool sein, oder willst sparen


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2009)

@THBiker: Absoluter Klassiker!!! 
Was heißt hier Großverdiener? Ich bin Praktikant, da bekommt man ganz gerne nur einen Hungerlohn...


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich bin Praktikant, da bekommt man ganz gerne nur einen Hungerlohn...




Achsooooooo und ich dachte du schaffst was


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Achsooooooo und ich dachte du schaffst was


 Das ist ja die Frechheit... Ich hau hier Konstruktion nach Konstruktion raus und wie wird es mir gedankt?! So eine leistungsbezogene Bonuszahlung wäre eigentlich schon angebracht!


----------



## Sinus (28. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Frechheit... Ich hau hier Konstruktion nach Konstruktion raus und wie wird es mir gedankt?! So eine leistungsbezogene Bonuszahlung wäre eigentlich schon angebracht!




Sicher, dass Du dann nicht noch Geld bringen musst


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2009)

Ich wills mal nicht hoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (28. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Frechheit... Ich hau hier Konstruktion nach Konstruktion raus und wie wird es mir gedankt



Das ist die tolle Deutsche (soziale) Marktwirtschaft. Alle schreien nach Fachkräften aber bezahlen will sie natürlich keiner.


----------



## Houschter (28. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Das ist die tolle Deutsche (soziale) Marktwirtschaft. Alle schreien nach Fachkräften aber bezahlen will sie natürlich keiner.



Was hat das denn mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun??? Sobald das Diplom in der Tasche ist, stimmt auch die Kohle! Bis dahin ist man eben nur studentische Hilfskraft! So sind die Regeln in dem Geschäft....


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich bekomme ich bei meinem Betrieb garnicht so wenig als Praktikant. Daher sollte man nicht jedes Wort was hier geschrieben wird auf die Goldwaage legen.
Übrigens,... die Marktwirtschaft sorgt immer für Bananen im Regal... denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Houschter (28. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Übrigens,... die Marktwirtschaft sorgt immer für Bananen im Regal... denkt mal drüber nach!


Respekt

Bananen waren bei mir im Studium nicht drin, an dem Regal bin ich nur staunend und wehmütig vorbeimaschiert


----------



## LDVelo (28. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun??? Sobald das Diplom in der Tasche ist, stimmt auch die Kohle! Bis dahin ist man eben nur studentische Hilfskraft! So sind die Regeln in dem Geschäft....



Ich habe das nicht explizit auf nicos Beispiel bezogen. Ich denke da z.B. auch an junge Ärzte die trotz vollständig abgeschlossener Ausbildung nur als "Hilfskräfte" angestellt werden d.h. sie arbeiten wie ein normaler Arzt werden aber wesentlich schlechter entlohnt. Oder z.B. Leiharbeiter, die in einem Werk genau die gleiche Arbeit verrichten wie der Festangestellte Kollege der neben ihnen steht, aber viel weniger Geld bekommen. Es gibt so viele Beispiele dafür das in unserer Marktwirtschaft etwas gründlich schief läuft. Ich habe nichts gegen eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, solange sie funktioniert.



> Übrigens,... die Marktwirtschaft sorgt immer für Bananen im Regal... denkt mal drüber nach!



Für eine Marktwirtschaft in der jeder einen Arbeitsplatz hat (Notfalls machen eben drei Leute die Arbeit von einem) würde ich auch auf Bananen verzichten


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Januar 2009)

Der Sohn meiner Kollegin hat sogar nen US-Master-Titel und ein deutsches Diplom als Wirtschaftsinformatiker.
Er ist als Praktikant in der Unternehmensberatung tätig, verdient zwar für nen Praktikanten gut Geld,
aber natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Gehalt, das ihm bei voller Arbeitszeit zustehen würde...
Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass er fast die ganze Arbeit bei seinen Projekten selbst macht.
Ich nenne sowas Ausbeutung - und das findet in den niedrigeren Lohnklassen auch statt.
D wie Deutschland - d wie downwards...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> So allmählich müsste sich das alles doch mal zu einem Gesamtbild zusammenfügen! Oder gibt's wieder ne heiße Fotosession wie beim ersten Eingangrad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was machen denn die 705 Besitzer, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht? Jetzt schreibt nicht ihr fahrt einfach schneller


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> D wie Deutschland - d wie downwards...



Dann geh doch


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Dann geh doch



Nöö - bei mir geht's gerade aufwärts und die Pfalz kann ich nicht mit meiner Abwesenheit bestrafen. 
Außerdem sprechen die in anderen Ländern so komisch


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nöö - bei mir geht's gerade aufwärts und die Pfalz kann ich nicht mit meiner Abwesenheit bestrafen.
> Außerdem sprechen die in anderen Ländern so komisch



Gut erkannt, denn zu Hause ist´s ja doch am schönsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Was machen denn die 705 Besitzer, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht? Jetzt schreibt nicht ihr fahrt einfach schneller




Hab das Teil zwar noch nicht, aber aus Erfahrungen mit anderen batteriebetriebenen Geräten kann ich berichten, dass ein Ladevorgang das Problem meist behoben hat!
Und Touren über 10h Dauer bin ich noch nicht soo oft gefahren.
Worauf willst du hinaus?

Karten lesen und Rechts von Links unterscheiden kann ich auch...


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Januar 2009)

Hey! Also ich sehe das folgendermaßen: Kritisieren ist okay, aber alles verteufeln ist einfach falsch. Uns allen geht es hier im Lande besser als den meisten Menschen auf der Welt und dafür sollten wir dankbar sein. Mal im Ernst. In welchem Land würdet ihr lieber leben als in Deutschland mit seinen Sozialleistungen.
Ich finde nicht das man nun alle Probleme aus Dankbarkeit ignorieren sollte. Wir werden unser Land einfach weiterentwickeln müssen. Das funktioniert aber nicht wenn man ein radikaler "Neinschreier" ist.

Alles wird gut!


----------



## eL (29. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus?



na einfach mal die batterien wechseln!!!  nur geht das bei diesem ipod abkömmling nicht. Klares ko kriterium für das gerät.

höre ich hier gaaanz leise revolutionäres gedankengut??


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

ich höre gaanz leise reaktionäres Gedankengut...


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...alles verteufeln...



teufelszeug!!!


----------



## LDVelo (29. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hey! Also ich sehe das folgendermaßen: Kritisieren ist okay, aber alles verteufeln ist einfach falsch. Uns allen geht es hier im Lande besser als den meisten Menschen auf der Welt und dafür sollten wir dankbar sein. Mal im Ernst. In welchem Land würdet ihr lieber leben als in Deutschland mit seinen Sozialleistungen.
> Ich finde nicht das man nun alle Probleme aus Dankbarkeit ignorieren sollte. Wir werden unser Land einfach weiterentwickeln müssen. Das funktioniert aber nicht wenn man ein radikaler "Neinschreier" ist.
> 
> Alles wird gut!



Stimme dem voll zu. Deutschland ist im Großen und Ganzen ein Superland. Es ist allerdings schon längst nicht mehr so das wir in Sachen sozialen Leistungen des Staates das bestversorgteste Land sind. Da haben uns diverse skandinavische Länder schon längst überholt.

Aber ich will das Thema jetzt nicht zu weit ausufern da es hier ja total oT ist.


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

Danke - die Schlachtplatte ist nach wie vor die Schlachtplatte.


----------



## Houschter (29. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> na einfach mal die batterien wechseln!!!  nur geht das bei diesem ipod abkömmling nicht. Klares ko kriterium für das gerät.



Für mich kein Grund. Heutige Akkus sind recht langlebig und wenn er doch nach x Jahren mal in die Knie geht, lass ich das Teil halt wechseln oder kauf mir was neues. Hier muß wohl mal wieder die vielzitierte "Geschmackssache" herhalten


----------



## eL (29. Januar 2009)

ja stimmt schon.
trotzdem musst du in regelmäßigen abständen an das stromnetz.
wärend andere einfach so 1-1000 sätze batterien verbrauchen ohne ans netz zu müssen.
und noch was
der gps60csx macht auch ne gute figur um sich gegen bären oder wölfe zu verteidigen......ein gezielzter wurf und ein winselnder wolf trabt vondannen.
der edge 705 dagegen hat zuwenig masse um auf der erde ein messbares gewicht zu erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Außerdem sprechen die in anderen Ländern so komisch


Nene, das ist nur in Österreich so...


----------



## Optimizer (29. Januar 2009)

so...hopp hier...zurück zum Thema....







Das Gewicht ist auch klasse:





Danke! Bitte! Gut Nacht!


----------



## Tobsn (29. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Was machen denn die 705 Besitzer, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht? Jetzt schreibt nicht ihr fahrt einfach schneller


Laden natürlich  
1) Am Netz
2) Am Laptop
3) Mit einem portablen Akku. 
4) Per Solar Ladegerät

Aber generell eine rein hypothetische Frage. Ich habe den 305 und der hat den kleineren Akku. Nach über einem Jahr ist der Akku wie am ersten Tag und bisher hatte ich auf Tour nie Probleme und meine Touren sind weder kurz, noch fahr ich selten.

Daheim kommt das Ding eh zum Auswerten ans Laptop und schon ist es geladen.

Hinweis: Li-Ionen Akkus immer sofort Laden.
Am besten nicht unter 40% der Kapazität entleeren.


----------



## Kika (30. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> so...hopp hier...zurück zum Thema....




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ..... das sieht nach "HabenMuss" aus. Schreib mal, wie sich die Dingerchen fahren.


----------



## Lynus (30. Januar 2009)

@Optimizer: Kann mann in den Käfig noch Madenschrauben reinmachen oder wozu sind da die vielen Bohrungen (?) - auf dem Bild von der Syncros-Homepage wird´s auch nicht deutlich, zumal das graue Pedal eben jene Bohrungen nicht hat.






Und ist der Clickie-Mechanismus auf beiden Seiten oder nur auf einer ?


----------



## aju (30. Januar 2009)

Wer günstige Saint oder Hone Kurbeln sucht, wird hier fündig:

http://www.wellmannbikes.de

Für mein neues (altes) Stahl Projekt habe ich dort heute eine Hone Kurbel 22/32/Bash inkl. Innenlager für 50  erstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

Neuer Lenker fürs Straßen-Hardtail


----------



## lukabe (31. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt



Tolles Mountainbike


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Wer gÃ¼nstige Saint oder Hone Kurbeln sucht, wird hier fÃ¼ndig:
> 
> http://www.wellmannbikes.de
> 
> FÃ¼r mein neues (altes) Stahl Projekt habe ich dort heute eine Hone Kurbel 22/32/Bash inkl. Innenlager fÃ¼r 50 â¬ erstanden.



Ups, da hÃ¤tte ich auch Interesse 

Kannst mir da ne 2-fach Hone reservieren ? Werden ja demnÃ¤chst eh mal wieder den Odenwald unsicher machen.


----------



## lukabe (31. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Tolles Mountainbike





Houschter schrieb:


>



DAS ist ja wohl auch keins...
Außerdem gab es keine Beschränkung auf Mountainbikes...


Bumble schrieb:


> *Da ja in letzter Zeit mit High-Tech Material nicht gegeizt wird und ich auch nicht mehr so oft in der alten Heimat bin, starte ich als Exil-Pfälzer mal einen Fred zum Thema:
> 
> Wer hat sich mal wieder was neues zugelegt ?
> 
> Einfach ein Foto eurer neuen Errungenschaft posten und ab geht die lustige Diskussion.    *


----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt



Sehr geile Reifen!


----------



## lukabe (31. Januar 2009)

@Flugrost: Ja die gabs als Angebot fÃ¼r 38 statt 80â¬ das Paar... und passen farblich garnicht mal so schlecht ans Rad.


----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2009)

Die Farbe ist wurscht - der Rollwiederstand im Ggsatz zu zB GP4000 ist deutlich geringer. Sie sind halt nicht so pannensicher - also Flickzeug mitnehmen.


----------



## lukabe (31. Januar 2009)

Gut zu wissen... bin ehrlichgesagt n ziemlicher Noob was Rennradtechnik angeht... aber immerhin hab ichs zusammenschrauben hinbekommen


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt ...


Schönes Rad und ab dem dritten Blick fand ich die Reifen doch passend. Aber sach mal: Wie klein muss man eigentlich sein, um auf das Rad drauf zu passen? Oder täuscht die Perspektive?


Kelme - zurück vom Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Tolles Mountainbike


Also mountains kann man damit auf jeden Fall fahren, nur offroad evtl. nicht ganz so gut 




Kelme schrieb:


> Aber sach mal: Wie klein muss man eigentlich sein, um auf das Rad drauf zu passen? Oder täuscht die Perspektive?
> 
> 
> Kelme - zurück vom Ausritt


Ich find auch, dass das verdammt kurz aussieht.

...auch zurück vom Ausritt, erstmal die kalte Nase wärmen...


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> DAS ist ja wohl auch keins...
> Außerdem gab es keine Beschränkung auf Mountainbikes...



*Okay, hast recht 

Hab wohl irgendwie ein Problem mit diesen schwulen Rennsemmeln 
*


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2009)

Damit auch auf dieser Seite ein Teilchen mit Bild drauf ist. Hoffentlich reicht die Länge (400 mm) bei dem kleinen Rahmen und meinen relativ langen Hecken.





So Bilder mit Pedal oder Lenker auf der Waage machen mir Angst. Ok, bei den Pedalen weniger , aber die Tendenz ist bedenklich .


@freak511: Niemals rechtfertigen. Ganz wichtig .


----------



## lukabe (1. Februar 2009)

@ Kelme & Smubob: Bin 1,72 groß mit ner Schrittlänge von 81cm, passt optimal so. Ist Rahmengröße M, also 55, sieht aber wirklich auch in echt verdammt klein aus. Meine Freundin meinte schon es würde locker als Rad meiner kleinen Schwester durchgehen...
Mountains kann man dank der Kompaktkurbel schon fahren... die Umstellung von 22-34 als kleinsten Gang aufm MTB zu 34-27 aufm Rennrad ist aber trotzdem komisch...



Kelme schrieb:


> @freak511: Niemals rechtfertigen. Ganz wichtig .



...hast Recht. Aber hier musste es sein


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist wurscht - der Rollwiederstand im Ggsatz zu zB GP4000 ist deutlich geringer. Sie sind halt nicht so pannensicher - also Flickzeug mitnehmen.



deswegen gibbet ja auch den 4000s - der ist wirklich sahne!

@ freak: kelme hat niemals rechtfertigen geschrieben. und mit niemals ist auch genau das gemeint: niemals.


----------



## lukabe (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2009)

Ftg, was is an dem 4000s anders? Leichter - more Skinwall? Fahr den Pro Race² mal bei nasser Fahrbahn. Man denkt, man fliegt. Wirklich beeindruckend - ähnliches hab ich nur beim Vittoria Corsa erlebt. Der is allerdings def. das Gegenteil von Pannensicherheit - ein reiner Race Reifen.


----------



## fitze (2. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt



Nice! Ich bin auch grad am Überlegen mir sowas anzuschaffen weil mir zum joggen einfach die Motivation fehlt. Das Gezeigte ist abernicht ganz günstig, nech?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ftg, was is an dem 4000s anders? Leichter - more Skinwall? Fahr den Pro Race² mal bei nasser Fahrbahn. Man denkt, man fliegt. Wirklich beeindruckend - ähnliches hab ich nur beim Vittoria Corsa erlebt. Der is allerdings def. das Gegenteil von Pannensicherheit - ein reiner Race Reifen.



ich selbst habe keinen direkten vergleich, mein bruder hat aber erst den 4000 und dann den 4000s gefahren. da wohl die gummimischung eine andere ist (-sein soll) schwärmt er ohne ende davon. ich empfinde den 4000s aber auch als sehr angenehm - hatte vorher auch nen vittoria drauf, der hat sich lang nicht so 'sicher/satt' angefühlt, vor allem musste man beim italienischen reifen extrem nach dem luftdruck schauen. der conti fährt sich sehr angenehm, fast schon bequem, rollt superleicht und probleme mit pannen hatte ich auch noch keine. bei nässe versuche ich grundsätzlich nicht zu fahren, hatte aber eine längere regenfahrt und war angenehm über den grip überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> @Optimizer: Kann mann in den Käfig noch Madenschrauben reinmachen oder wozu sind da die vielen Bohrungen (?) - auf dem Bild von der Syncros-Homepage wird´s auch nicht deutlich, zumal das graue Pedal eben jene Bohrungen nicht hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War im Mini-Urlaub, deshalb erst jetzt meine Antwort:
- Clickie-Mechanismus ist auf beiden Seiten.
- Die "Bohrungen" sind nur auf einer Seite... beim grauen auch, da wurde wohl die andere Seite abgelichtet... ob du da Madenschrauben reinmachen kannst weiß ich nicht, da der Clickie-Mechanismus weit raussteht... (siehst du hier





Gruß
Der Optimizer - schei$$ Wetter


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> Nice! Ich bin auch grad am Überlegen mir sowas anzuschaffen weil mir zum joggen einfach die Motivation fehlt. Das Gezeigte ist abernicht ganz günstig, nech?


Ich glaube was das angeht, wären Canyon und Cube 2 ganz gute Adressen. Oder ggf. sogar beim "Murmel-Store" was selberst zusamenbasteln, da kann ich denk ich nahezu maximale Prozente rausholen


----------



## Houschter (2. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ggf. sogar beim "Murmel-Store" was selberst zusamenbasteln, da kann ich denk ich nahezu maximale Prozente rausholen



Wo du's gerade ansprichst, der hat auch schwer nachgelassen. Und "Murmel-Mann" war auch schon mal besser drauf....

Die ham ja fast keine Teile mehr vorrätig!


----------



## lukabe (2. Februar 2009)

@fitze: Mit fehlt auch die Motivation zum Joggen... 
Hab das Teil als "gebraucht" (30km gefahren, also eig. neuwertig) und ohne RÃ¤der von einem ausm Rennradforum fÃ¼r 420â¬ bekommen. Dann noch LRS, Reifen und SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 130â¬ und das Teil war fertig.
Brauch jetzt aber noch nen neuen Sattel, das Sofa von meinem MTB passt da nich so drauf... ist aber nur Ã¼bergangsweise.


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, jetzt stehts endlich bei mir zu Hause und ist aufgebaut... Wird jetzt gleich das erste mal ausgeführt



feines teil 
habe mit michelin (lithion) reifen auch gute erfahrung gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wo du's gerade ansprichst, der hat auch schwer nachgelassen. Und "Murmel-Mann" war auch schon mal besser drauf....
> 
> Die ham ja fast keine Teile mehr vorrätig!


War der Laden schonmal nennenswert besser...?  Der Murmler ist jetzt offizieller Inhaber des Ladens und der "alte" Chef macht nur noch Ebay/Online-Shop. Ich habe ernsthafte Bedenken, dass das funktioniert...! Da gehört noch jemand rein, der fachlich kompetent ist und es drauf hat, mit Menschen umzugehen, der dann hauptsächlich den Verkauf schmeißt. Ich geh in den Laden schon lange nur noch, um mitm Michl (nicht der Chef, sondern der Lockenkopf) zu labern oder bei selbigem Teile zu bestellen. Und den Carbonlenker hab ich beim Michael (Chef) direkt im Lager abgeholt.


nochwas @ topic:


Flugrost schrieb:


> Der SLR ist deutlich härter als der Nisene - und knapp 100g leichter


Also bisher finde ich den SLR recht angenehm. Aber der BMX-Sattel, der vorher drauf war, ist auch kein guter Vergleich... der war butterweich und eigentlich im mittleren Bereich zu breit um vernüftig zu treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War der Laden schonmal nennenswert besser...?  Der Murmler ist jetzt offizieller Inhaber des Ladens und der "alte" Chef macht nur noch Ebay/Online-Shop. Ich habe ernsthafte Bedenken, dass das funktioniert...! Da gehört noch jemand rein, der fachlich kompetent ist und es drauf hat, mit Menschen umzugehen, der dann hauptsächlich den Verkauf schmeißt. Ich geh in den Laden schon lange nur noch, um mitm Michl (nicht der Chef, sondern der Lockenkopf) zu labern oder bei selbigem Teile zu bestellen. Und den Carbonlenker hab ich beim Michael (Chef) direkt im Lager abgeholt.



Ich hab's geahnt, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Didgi (3. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder was neues:





So langsam wirds....


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich glaube was das angeht, wären Canyon und Cube 2 ganz gute Adressen. Oder ggf. sogar beim "Murmel-Store" was selberst zusamenbasteln, da kann ich denk ich nahezu maximale Prozente rausholen


Zu Rennrädern bis 1500 Taler ist in der aktuellen Tour ein Test drin. Das Cube ist wieder vom Prais/Leistungsverhältnis ein Tipp wert. So wie ziemlich jedes Cuberadel meiner Meinung. 

@Bumble: Das du nen Problem mit RR hast ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen...


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Bumble: Das du nen Problem mit RR hast ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen...



*Vor Allem mit deren Piloten *


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Vor Allem mit deren Piloten *


 
Hüüüü!!! Bald rasier ich mir auch wieder die Beine!  Habe das Rennradel nun auch am Bodensee und sobald mein Muskelkater vom ToughGuy weg ist wird trainiert bis die Beine platzen!  Die ganze Lauferrei vom Januar hängt mir nämlich übelst zum Hals raus. Will ja am Gäsbockmarathon nen souveränen Start-Ziel-Sieg hinlegen!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2009)

de nico macht sich die beine auf die 'männer-art', seit er ein harter kerl ist:


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Jep... dann werde sie auch funky fresh brown...


----------



## Romarius (4. Februar 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die griffe sind super. halten lange, griffig und ziemlich preiswert bei poison wieso haste dort nicht gleich noch schläuche bestellt? sind dort auch recht billig.


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jep... dann werde sie auch funky fresh brown...


Nico, wenn du das machst, siehst du zusätzlich noch wie eine Sonnenbankschwuchtel aus. Dagegen ist Bumbles Abneigung gegen Schmalreifenfahrer mit ungeklärter sexueller Präferenz ein laues Lüftchen.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nico, wenn du das machst, siehst du zusätzlich noch wie eine Sonnenbankschwuchtel aus. Dagegen ist Bumbles Abneigung gegen Schmalreifenfahrer mit ungeklärter sexueller Präferenz ein laues Lüftchen.


Eigentlich heißt es doch "Immer auf die Kleinen", oder? Aber das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein. Bin ja immerhin 1,89m groß!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ....Bumbles Abneigung gegen Schmalreifenfahrer mit ungeklärter sexueller Präferenz.....



*Warum ungeklärt ??? 

Wer fährt schon freiwillig mit so nem Schwulettenoutfit in der Gegend rum ???  *


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wer fährt schon freiwillig mit so nem Schwulettenoutfit in der Gegend rum ???  *


Alles subjektiv... Nur manche können es sich nicht leisten hautenge Sportsachen zu tragen!  Kommt übrigens auch vom zu wenig Rennradfahren!


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Kommt übrigens auch vom zu wenig Rennradfahren!



*Eher von zu viel Cola verdünnt mit Cubanischen Leckereien und grünen Zitrusfrüchten 

Und ganz viel lecker Futtereien 
*


----------



## lukabe (4. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr den engen Fummel eh schon teilweise beim Biken... 
Insofern is das keine soo große Umstellung. Aber ich muss jetzt die Protektoren weglassen...sieht sonst bisschen arg dämlich aus.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss jetzt die Protektoren weglassen...sieht sonst bisschen arg dämlich aus.



*Ach Quatsch 

Meine erste Begegnung mit Nico vor 5 Jahren oder so hat mich auch zuerst etwas schockiert. 

Knallenge Schwulettenhose mit angelegten Schienbein/Knie-Protektoren 

Was war das damals  ???  TSG ???*


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ach Quatsch
> 
> Meine erste Begegnung mit Nico vor 5 Jahren oder so hat mich auch zuerst etwas schockiert.
> 
> ...



das legendäre bild


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> das legendäre bild




*Augenkrebs hoch zehn 

Das waren noch Zeiten 
Strandi war noch dick und trug noch den Nightmare-Helm ;-)

Die Schoner hat der Nico immer noch, die Schwulettenhose dank EBAY irgend so ein anderer Hinterlader 
*


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Augenkrebs hoch zehn
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten
> Strandi war noch dick und trug noch den Nightmare-Helm ;-)
> ...



dick???? stramme waden nennt man das 
hehe der helm war aber echt kult! und hat mich vor dem einen oder anderen nightmare bewahrt


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> dick???? stramme waden nennt man das
> hehe der helm war aber echt kult! und hat mich vor dem einen oder anderen nightmare bewahrt



*Die Knie haste dir aber trotzdem ständig gemosht 

Wie oft musste ich dich aus dem Wald tragen ? 

Oh Gott, die guten alten Zeiten, werd grad ganz melancholisch. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (4. Februar 2009)

Werd ich jetzt geschlagen wenn ich verrate dass ich die gleichen Protektoren in schwarz hab und die ebenfalls über die Schwulettenhosen drüber ziehe?
Allerdings nur zum runterfahren, und dann kommt das hier:



als Sichtschutz für die Oberschenkel drüber. Sieht dann fast aus wie die weite Short im Sommer, is aber schön warm drunter...


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Die Knie haste dir aber trotzdem ständig gemosht
> 
> Wie oft musste ich dich aus dem Wald tragen ?
> 
> Oh Gott, die guten alten Zeiten, werd grad ganz melancholisch. *



und nicht nur du...auch nico und speedbullit waren schon krankentransport für mich 
schäää war´s damals


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2009)

Eure Rennrad/Lycra = rosarot - Diskussion hat ja gewissen Unterhaltungswert...

Wer das nie richtig gemacht hat, kann die Härte auch nicht verstehen...


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eure Rennrad/Lycra = rosarot - Diskussion hat ja gewissen Unterhaltungswert...
> 
> Wer das nie richtig gemacht hat, kann die Härte auch nicht verstehen...




*Ich kanns verstehn  auch wenn ich nie richtig hart mitgemacht habe 

Mein RENNRAD hatte keinen Schweineschwanzlenker  und wog trotzdem unter 9 Kilo  

Trotzdem war es schwul und wurde verkauft *


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> W



*Semischwul würd ich mal sagen *


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Ich kanns verstehn  auch wenn ich nie richtig hart mitgemacht habe
> 
> Mein RENNRAD hatte keinen Schweineschwanzlenker  und wog trotzdem unter 9 Kilo
> 
> Trotzdem war es schwul und wurde verkauft *



ich mag den lenker und das outfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (4. Februar 2009)

semischwul 
sieht jetzt hier schlimmer aus als es in echt is... aber wehe ich werd gedisst wenn man sich mal aufm Eckkopf, Kalmit oder sonstwo sieht...
Im Sommer werden eh wieder die weiten Shorts gefahren


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ich mag den lenker und das outfit



*Fotomontage oder Gardasee ????

Sei ehrlich ???

Musstest dir letztes Jahr kein Jäckchen kaufen weil es geregnet hat ???

Sorry wenn ich gehässig bin, iss net bös gemeint 
*


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Fotomontage oder Gardasee ????
> 
> Sei ehrlich ???
> 
> ...



keine fotomontage, sondern wirklich sonnenschein & strandi gleichzeitig am lago  und nein, musste mir kein jäckchen kaufen...nur ein überteuertes und übelschmeckendes power-pülverchen weil meins im bikekoffer verstreut war


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> keine fotomontage, sondern wirklich sonnenschein & strandi gleichzeitig am lago  und nein, musste mir kein jäckchen kaufen...nur ein überteuertes und übelschmeckendes power-pülverchen weil meins im bikekoffer verstreut war



*Warum taugen deine Knie eigentllich net mehr für Downhill ??? 

Finale wär klasse gewesen 

Schade 
*


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Mein RENNRAD hatte keinen Schweineschwanzlenker  und wog trotzdem unter 9 Kilo*


Genau diesen Bretzel-Lenker find ich an den Teilen auch am schlimmsten! *bäh* Deshalb MTB mit 26" und Straßenreifen 




Bumble schrieb:


> *Semischwul würd ich mal sagen *


Sieht das semischwul aus?





Da steckt eine enge, lange Schwucken-Hose mit Latz bis zur Brust in schwarz mit gelbem Streifen an der Seite drunter


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht das semischwul aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Getarntes Schwucken-Outfit ?  Geht klar 

P.S: Die Dame hat hinten mehr Federweg als du *


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jep... dann werde sie auch funky hot brown...



genau


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Warum taugen deine Knie eigentllich net mehr für Downhill ???
> 
> Finale wär klasse gewesen
> 
> ...



weil sie kaputt sind


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2009)

Also das gesamte Equipment das auf dem Bild zu sehen ist habe ich immer noch und ist auch noch im regelmäßigen Gebrauch! 

@Bumble: Der Unterschied ist, dass ich noch heute jedes Mal schockiert bin wenn ich dich sehe!


----------



## AgnostiC (8. Februar 2009)

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar Teile bekommen. Nur mein Rahmen lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (8. Februar 2009)

Kann aus aktuellem Anlass auch mal einen topic-Post schreiben Habe gestern mein Bike abgeholt.

Also das soll nun mein Einstieg ins MTB fahren werden, mit diesem Bike:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Muss noch einiges an Zubehör kaufen und dann kanns losgehen*vorfreu*


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2009)

Also da kann ich nur sagen das du dir keinen Mist für den Anfang gekauft hast!


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ich mag den lenker und das outfit


Und so läufst du in der Öffentlichkeit rum?
Mir wäre es peinlich...


----------



## Didgi (8. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ich mag den lenker und das outfit



Ich beneide dich! Schickes bike, geiles Wetter, geile Location, was will man mehr


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ich mag den lenker und das outfit



rasier dir mal die beine, ist ja ein bartiger urwald


----------



## Houschter (8. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Kann aus aktuellem Anlass auch mal einen topic-Post schreiben Habe gestern mein Bike abgeholt.
> 
> Also das soll nun mein Einstieg ins MTB fahren werden, mit diesem Bike:
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, feines Radel

Ich kann nur den Flaschenhalter nicht finden, den du bei der Abholung noch raushandeln solltest


----------



## LDVelo (8. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also da kann ich nur sagen das du dir keinen Mist fÃ¼r den Anfang gekauft hast!


 
Freut mich zu hÃ¶ren, denn das war ja Sinn der Sache




> GlÃ¼ckwunsch, feines Radel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, wegen dem Halter: Da mir eh keiner der dort ausgelegten Flaschenhalter so richtig zugesagt hat wurde dieser in der "Verhandlung" durch einen Ersatzschlauch und eine Flasche KettenÃ¶l ersetzt. Verhandeln war aber garnicht nÃ¶tig, gefragt und mit einem LÃ¤cheln der VerkÃ¤uferin auch sofort bekommen. Da dann noch 1,05â¬ auf der Rechnung fÃ¼r einen glatten Betrag fehlten hab ich noch ein Multitool im Wert von 15â¬ geschenkt bekommen und wir haben den Betrag glatt gemacht.

Samstag fahr ich dann mal nach Mannheim und kauf noch ein paar Sachen und dann sollte es endlich losgehen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Samstag fahr ich dann mal nach Mannheim und kauf noch ein paar Sachen und dann sollte es endlich losgehen können


Wo in MA? Und was kaufst du? Ein gescheites Fahrrad?  (Spaß... )


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo in MA? Und was kaufst du? Ein gescheites Fahrrad?  (Spaß... )


Lev, du hast aber auch eine charmante Art zum Neukauf zu gratulieren. Hat jemand noch ein Bild von deinem Erstrad für den PW?
Was Lev an sich sagen will, ist, dass das Rad natürlich für den Pfälzerwald und bestimmt auch den Odenwald völlig ungeeignet ist.

Die Reifen Racing Ralph taugen maximal für den Stadtpark.
Der Sattel ist ja über dem Lenker. Pfui Deibel sag' ich da.
Die Gabel hat garantiert weniger als 130 mm Federweg. Fällt also in die gleiche Klasse wie die Reifen.
 Die Bremsscheiben sehen nach 180 mm aus. Da muss man schon ein Hungerhaken von max. 63 kg sein, damit einen die Dinger sicher vom Weinbiet bringen.
Und ganz schlimm: Da steht *CC *drauf. Das geht schon mal gar nicht. Damit wirst du nie ein cooler Freerider.

LDVelo: Viel Spaß mit dem Rad und ich glaube das passt. Ansonsten kommt es wie so oft: Man fängt an und schwupps braucht man was Neues, was Anderes oder auch mal weniger.


Kelme - viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Und ganz schlimm: Da steht *CC *drauf. Das geht schon mal gar nicht. Damit wirst du nie ein cooler Freerider.


Gaaaanz genau!
Und das ist natürlich der wichtigste Punkt!

Edit:


Kelme schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein Bild von deinem Erstrad für den PW?


Ein besseres finde ich nicht:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/187952/ppuser/45782
(CC-Rennen, kA welches, Jahr drauf stand ich am selben Ort, nur auf einer Dual-Strecke )

Aber die erste Tour sollte er lieber nicht gleich mit Olli und Dave fahren, sonst wird er genauso abhängig wie ich... hach, immer diese Drogen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Februar 2009)

@ Lev. Ich kenne noch ein Älteres. Das hatte Bar ends und einen Plastikschutz vorne. Nach der Tour waren Bar ends im PW und das Schutzblech.... na ja. Und der Fahrer hatte mehrere unbedeutende Blesuren  Ja ja DAMALS  Da sich dein breites Grinsen nach den Abfahren schwer aus dem Gesicht bügeln ließen, war klar was kommen wird.
Ach ja bei dieser Tour war Dave mit dabei.


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

Das ist das Rad, nur der Aufbau ist noch ein wenig anders 

Was zum Thema:













Nachdem meine Tioga mir schon die zweite Kurbel langsam kaputtmachen, und ich die Achse der Tiogas schon einmal im Betrieb geradeschlagen musste, kommen neue Pedale her. Die hier probiere ich aus.
390g, definierter Endanschlag, Imbus und Maulschlüssel geeignet.
Innen Gleitlager, außen Nadellager daumen

Erster Eindruck: Sehr geil. Nur die "nur 8 Pins" stören... Aber mal sehen, wie der Grip ist.


----------



## Didgi (9. Februar 2009)

Was kosten die denn und woher hast du sie? Wie ist der Grip?

EDIT: Ok, hab sie gefunden. Gints ja viele verschiedene Versionen. Hab auch die Preise gesehn.

Jetzt interessiert mich nur noch der Grip


----------



## iTom (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem meine Tioga mir schon die zweite Kurbel langsam kaputtmachen, und ich die Achse der Tiogas schon einmal im Betrieb geradeschlagen musste, kommen neue Pedale her. Die hier probiere ich aus.
> 390g, definierter Endanschlag, Imbus und Maulschlüssel geeignet.
> ...



Inbus


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Die hier probiere ich aus.
> 390g, definierter Endanschlag, Imbus und Maulschlüssel geeignet.
> Innen Gleitlager, außen Nadellager


Sehen ja bissl hässlich aus, aber wenn der Grip ok ist - why not!? Gewicht ist ja net schlecht.




Didgi schrieb:


> Wie ist der Grip?





Levty schrieb:


> Nur die "nur 8 Pins" stören... Aber mal sehen, wie der Grip ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (9. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau diesen Bretzel-Lenker find ich an den Teilen auch am schlimmsten! *bäh* Deshalb MTB mit 26" und Straßenreifen
> 
> 
> Sieht das semischwul aus?
> ...




war da schneetreiben angesagt, weil skibrille und ohrenwärmer


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Inbus


Innensechskant.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> war da schneetreiben angesagt, weil skibrille und ohrenwärmer


Wie man sieht war Nebel angesagt - und das bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, da kann man schonmal mit Goggle und Snowboardhelm fahren  Ist übrigens ne MX-Goggle, die ist auch für die Benutzung auf nicht-schneeartigem Untergrund freigegeben


----------



## Houschter (9. Februar 2009)

Fundstück in der Nähe des Eckkopf....





Hinterlässt auch garantiert keine Reifenspuren im Wald


----------



## LDVelo (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo in MA? Und was kaufst du? Ein gescheites Fahrrad?  (Spaß... )


 
Erster Anlaufpunkt wird wohl der Stadler sein. Dann evtl noch Decathlon und Kalker.

Puh, zum Glück habe ich nicht vor Freerider zu werden, das wär sonst ziemlich in die Hose gegangen


----------



## Flugrost (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Immensechskant.



Inbus.


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

umgangssprachlich: Imbus


----------



## Flugrost (9. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> umgangssprachlich: Imbus wollen wir net fahren


----------



## kneesliding (9. Februar 2009)

Ha Ha,

ich lach mich tot


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2009)

Ein Schlüssel ist in diesem Bus.
Ein Schlüssel ist in diesem Bus.

Das waren mal, ich schätze, zwei Inbusschlüsselsätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fundstück in der Nähe des Eckkopf....
> 
> Hinterlässt auch garantiert keine Reifenspuren im Wald




wie auch, hat ja gar keine Reifen


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ein Schlüssel ist in diesem Bus.
> Ein Schlüssel ist in diesem Bus.
> 
> Das waren mal, ich schätze, zwei Inbusschlüsselsätze...



Nein, die wären dann wieder Imbus


----------



## Houschter (10. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> wie auch, hat ja gar keine Reifen



Jetzt wo du's sagst, hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, was an dem Bild anderst ist...


----------



## THBiker (10. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst, hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, was an dem Bild anderst ist...



Gut dass ich´s nochmal erwähnt habe


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei... Habe nen Satz Gustav M (VR: normale Leitung; HR: Stahlflexleitung) mit 200mm Discs + Ersatzbeläge + 2 Fingerhebel und nen Satz Laufräder mit Hügi FR (VR: 20mm Steckachse; HR: Wahlweise 10mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner) und Mavic EX 729 abzugeben.
Wer mich kennt weiß, dass mein Material nicht vermosht ist. Angebote per PM...
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei... Habe nen Satz Gustav M (VR: normale Leitung; HR: Stahlflexleitung) mit 200mm Discs + Ersatzbeläge + 2 Fingerhebel und nen Satz Laufräder mit Hügi FR (VR: 20mm Steckachse; HR: Wahlweise 10mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner) und Mavic EX 729 abzugeben.
> Wer mich kennt weiß, dass mein Material nicht vermosht ist. Angebote per PM...
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!



Jetzt hör doch mal auf hier rum zu spammen, das macht den ganzen Fred unübersichtlich


----------



## saturno (11. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei... Habe nen Satz Gustav M (VR: normale Leitung; HR: Stahlflexleitung) mit 200mm Discs + Ersatzbeläge + 2 Fingerhebel und nen Satz Laufräder mit Hügi FR (VR: 20mm Steckachse; HR: Wahlweise 10mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner) und Mavic EX 729 abzugeben.
> Wer mich kennt weiß, dass mein Material nicht vermosht ist. Angebote per PM...
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!



ist hier jetzt der neue bikemarkt für neu regestrierte user


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2009)

Jep... mit Betonung auf "neu reg*i*striert"...


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2009)

Ist quasi Pfälzer-Bauernmarkt unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten. Lokal handeln, Transportwege vermeiden. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (11. Februar 2009)

Ah das sagt mir was.

Getreu dem Motto:

"Fahr nicht fort, kauf im Ort!" Gelle?

Hab da mal noch ne Frage zu I*m*bus. Kann ich damit meine *Reh*-Gips-Platten an die Decke schrauben?


----------



## Levty (11. Februar 2009)

Preisvorstellung für den LRS?


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch ne Frage zu I*m*bus. Kann ich damit meine *Reh*-Gips-Platten an die Decke schrauben?



nur mit Spatzschrauben


----------



## Didgi (11. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei... Habe nen Satz Gustav M (VR: normale Leitung; HR: Stahlflexleitung) mit 200mm Discs + Ersatzbeläge + 2 Fingerhebel und nen Satz Laufräder mit Hügi FR (VR: 20mm Steckachse; HR: Wahlweise 10mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner) und Mavic EX 729 abzugeben.
> Wer mich kennt weiß, dass mein Material nicht vermosht ist. Angebote per PM...
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!



Hey Nico, 

was wiegt dein LRS denn? Am besten inkl. Kassette und Bremsscheibe. Nur mal so zum vergleichen, wieviel die EX729 im Gegensatz zur SUN MTX ausmacht.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2009)

Kann ich dir leider nicht direkt beantworten, da ich den LRS nicht hier am Bodensee habe. Als groben Richtwert kannst du ja die Herstellerangaben heranziehen...


----------



## Didgi (11. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht direkt beantworten, da ich den LRS nicht hier am Bodensee habe. Als groben Richtwert kannst du ja die Herstellerangaben heranziehen...



Naguuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (11. Februar 2009)

Mein neues...


----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2009)

Immer diese Offtopic Beiträge!

Aber wollenw ir mal net so sein 

Schön schaut´s aus!!! Was sind´n das für Felgen 

Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2009)

Schön das es noch Leute gibt die auch mit Klickern fahren... Inzwischen wird man ja schon fast schief deswegen angeschaut! 
Viel Spass mit dem Radel!


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2009)

Das dürfte jetzt aber halten. Was wiegt die Fuhre?


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Was sind´n das für Felgen


Ich kann auf den Felgen die Beschriftung "Track Mack" lesen. Auf den Reifen steht "Big Betty" und die Gabel is verkehrt rum montiert.


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... und die Gabel is verkehrt rum montiert.



Das macht man heuer so...


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. Februar 2009)

> ...die Gabel is verkehrt rum montiert.




Was spart aber Gewicht durch eine kurze Bremsleitung, zumindest wenn man die Vorderradbremse mit links bedient!


----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Was spart aber Gewicht durch eine kurze Bremsleitung, zumindest wenn man die Vorderradbremse mit links bedient!




was dann beim Andreas wieder flach fällt, denn er bremst vorne mit rechts....was er schon schmerzvoll erfahren musste 

Kennt jemand die Story nicht .ka:


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2009)

er wurde mit rechts gebremst


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Februar 2009)

Hatte Andreas nen Unfall???

...immerhin bremst er richtig rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hatte Andreas nen Unfall???



so könnte man es ausdrücken  ist aber schon´n paar jahre her.

Irgendson Trottel  hatte mal versucht während der fahrt die Hinterradbremse vom Andreas zu ziehen  nachdem zuvor eine Attacke gegen diesen T***L gefahren wurde, wo versucht wurde, ihn während der fahrt am rucksack vom rad zu ziehen


----------



## eL (11. Februar 2009)

Schöne Weiße kiste


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Schön das es noch Leute gibt die auch mit Klickern fahren... Inzwischen wird man ja schon fast schief deswegen angeschaut!


Man gewöhnt sich dran... vor allem, wenn man mehr oder weniger drauf angewiesen ist. Bei uns in der Clique fahren auch 3 von 8 Leuten Klickies. Gibt auch echt unmännlicheres am MTB find ich 


@ Topic: Lenker ist unterwegs, Titanschrauben kommen bald


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Irgendson Trottel  hatte mal versucht während der fahrt die Hinterradbremse vom Andreas zu ziehen  nachdem zuvor eine Attacke gegen diesen T***L gefahren wurde, wo versucht wurde, ihn während der fahrt am rucksack vom rad zu ziehen


*
Wolltet ihr das hier nachspielen ???*


----------



## Tobsn (11. Februar 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Mein neues...



Jetzt Fall ich aber vom Glauben ab. 
Einer der Begründer des low maintenance Hardtailkults im Pfälzerwald wieder auf einem Fully.
Wie kommts? 

Seis drum, ein schönes Radel. Viel Sapß damit.


----------



## THBiker (11. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Jetzt Fall ich aber vom Glauben ab.
> Einer der Begründer des low maintenance Hardtailkults im Pfälzerwald wieder auf einem Fully.
> Wie kommts?




wie kommst du denn auf den Trichter der Andreas fährt doch schon immer Fully....quasi seit ich ihn kenne und das ist inzwischen schon lange ...da fällt mir der erste Versuch ein, eine gemeinsame Biketour zu unternehmen...war gar nicht so einfach damals 

@bumble....nene....wir waren ja live dabei und kennen das Resultat


----------



## Tobsn (11. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ..fährt doch schon immer Fully....quasi seit ich ihn kenne und das ist inzwischen schon ...


Hab Ihn auch mit seinem Ghost Fully kennen gelernt.
Danach aber nur noch auf Hardtail gesehn, weil das Fully Probleme machte.
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Flugrost (12. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (12. Februar 2009)

moin,
hatte wegen der Story mit der Bremse 5 Wochen Sonderurlaub das  war der Beweis das man sich mit 5 Km/h bergauf auch weh tun kann
Das brachte mich damals um den Start des Gäsbock Marathons.

das ich fast nur noch Fully fahre ist ein Rat von meinem Kniedoktor...

und Klickis fahre ich weil ich sonst wieder Sonderurlaub bekomme. Das bike will einfach nicht bei mir bleiben ohne Klickis. Gibt es doch das nette Video "Pfalz Disorder" von der Freerider vereinigt euch Tour.

Die Fuhre dürfte auf die 18 Kg zugehen, hab sie noch nicht gewogen.

Die Felgen sind Track Mack von Aktionsports.

Obs halt wird sich zeigen, hab ich beim Northshore auch gedacht. Jedenfalls hab ich 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2009)

*Da sind doch viele Teile vom Ghost montiert ? 
Haben die sich quer gestellt bei der Abwicklung des Rahmenbruchs ? *


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> so könnte man es ausdrücken  ist aber schon´n paar jahre her.
> 
> Irgendson Trottel  hatte mal versucht während der fahrt die Hinterradbremse vom Andreas zu ziehen  nachdem zuvor eine Attacke gegen diesen T***L gefahren wurde, wo versucht wurde, ihn während der fahrt am rucksack vom rad zu ziehen



Betroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## THBiker (12. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Betroffene Hunde bellen



wau wau


----------



## Andreas 2905 (12. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da sind doch viele Teile vom Ghost montiert ?
> Haben die sich quer gestellt bei der Abwicklung des Rahmenbruchs ? *




Garantie ist abgelaufen die geben nur 3 Jahre auf den Rahmen.
Vom Ghost sind Gabel, Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und der Umwerfer.
Laufräder und Kurbel passten nicht hätte ich das vorher gecheckt hätte ich den Rahmen nicht gekauft...


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Laufräder und Kurbel passten nicht hätte ich das vorher gecheckt hätte ich den Rahmen nicht gekauft...



*Vorderes Laufrad hätte doch passen müssen wenn Gabel und Bremsen mit übernommen wurden. *


----------



## Andreas 2905 (12. Februar 2009)

Da hat die Optik aber nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2009)

So wie hier:






?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> So wie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit willst du doch jetzt am Samstag nicht mitfahren


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Da hat die Optik aber nicht gepasst.



*Du alter Styler  *



Zelle schrieb:


> So wie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind ja vorne UND hinten Schwuckenreifen drauf 

Berichte mal bitte wie der neue FA sich fährt ;-)

P.S: Schaukelstühlchen und Gardinen sehen schnuckelig aus, was sagt deine Omi dazu, dass du dein Bike in ihrem Wohnzimmer abstellst ?


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2009)

Der erste Eindruck von Fat Albert 2,4 " Front Performance  War sehr gut ... vor allem im Vergleich zur abgefahrenen Big Betty 

Zum anderen Thema
1. Nun fängst Du schon wieder selber an Deinen Fred vollzuspämmen 
2. Mir ist nur die PS und das Rad zuzuordnen!


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> 1. Nun fängst Du schon wieder selber an Deinen Fred vollzuspämmen



*Mist, stimmt. *


----------



## THBiker (12. Februar 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Da hat die Optik aber nicht gepasst.



seit wann guckst du denn auf Optik


----------



## Andreas 2905 (13. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> seit wann guckst du denn auf Optik



wenn ich bergauf schon nix mehr drauf habe will ich wenigstens ein hübsches Rad schiebenaußerdem werde ich Uli deine Bemerkung melden müssen


----------



## THBiker (13. Februar 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> ........außerdem werde ich Uli deine Bemerkung melden müssen



mach das nicht.....das kommt net gut an .... ich sag nur Archäologe......... ich hatte das eher auf technische Sachen bezogen, nicht auf Wesen aus Fleisch und Blut ...

Ich fotografier dich dann morgen mal beim Schieben.....wenn du mich schnell vorschieben lässt


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

Kam heute per Post (oder DHL):





Die Eigenschaften -  beschrieben hier - fand ich fÃ¼r den heruntergesetzten Preis von 48,- â¬ ok. Das Teil kommt auf den Helm. War ein Tipp aus dem Forum.


Kelme - ein Lichtlein


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass sich der Neigungswinkel verstellen lässt - wäre doof, ständig mit gesenktem Haupte N8 zu reiten.
Für den Preis Top - leider, laut Globetrottel, ausverkauft.

Wars ein Tipp von Plasteengel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

Ja, lässt sich verstellen und ein erster Test mit Helm (noch ohne Rad) war erfolgreich (sieht aber lächelich aus, sagt mein Eheweib und recht hat sie ).
Der Tipp war von Steff.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... (sieht aber lächerlich aus, sagt mein Eheweib und recht hat sie ).



Anderes hätte sie gesagt, wenn Du sie (bei ihrer Aussage) direkt angeschaut hättest.

... is mir mal passiert - 5xCanossa wäre ein Spaziergang bewesen ...


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

Die Lampe an sich findet sie ja auch gut. Sie meint die wäre hervorragend bei abendlichen oder nächtlichen Mantrailing-Übungen zu benutzen. Sie hat schon wieder recht. Ich werde das Lämpchen ausleihen bei Bedarf.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich verstehe 
Du bist dann die Tupperschüssel, die Frau und Vierbeiner nachts finden müssen - Zelle, wie heißt das noch mal?


----------



## aju (14. Februar 2009)

Heute das erste Mal ausgeführt:


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2009)

Ist es das FX?


----------



## plastikengel (14. Februar 2009)

wo hastes denn ausgeführt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2009)

@ flugdöner: du meinst "Geocaching".


Ich habe heute endlich meinen Reverse Lenker in leckerem Titangrau bekommen  Bilder gibts, wenn die Titanschrauben für den Vorbau da sind und das Teil angebaut ist...


----------



## aju (14. Februar 2009)

Das ist das normale. Bei FX ist das Sitzrohr zum bergauffahren zu kurz und außerdem ist die Geo für längere Gabeln nur bedingt tauglich. Und Umwerfertauglich ist das FX es wohl auch nicht.

Ausgeführt habe ich es auf meiner Hausrunde im Odenwald (Frankenstein, Melibokus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Das Gewicht komplett, aber ohne Schnee, liegt übrigens bei knapp 14,5 kg.


Hmm, das kommt mir fast etwas viel vor. Und an relativ schweren Teilen fallen mir spontan nur die Gustl und die Z1 auf. Mein Stahl-HT mit 2,8kg Rahmengewicht wiegt ja in etwa das Gleiche...!


----------



## aju (15. Februar 2009)

Um mit den Worten des Fred-Erstellers zu anworten:

Das Gewicht kommt von den "Männerreifen", d.h. Maxxis Dualply Downhillschlappen, die deutlich über 1 kg pro Stück wiegen. Ansonsten hast Du recht. Nur die Gabel (2550 g inkl. Steckachse) und die Gustel sind keine Leichtgewichte. Bei den restlichen Teilen habe ich schon aufs Gewicht geschaut: DT 240s und Hope Pro II Naben, Syntace Superforce, XT-Kurbel, TA Kettenblatt,...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2009)

Ah, alles klar... daher kommt dann ja schon ein gutes halbes Kilo "Über"gewicht.

Ist jedenfalls ein sehr schöner Aufbau! Ich würde an so einem Rad zwar selbst keine Gustl fahren, da ich ein ziemliches Leichtgewicht bin, aber ich kann verstehen, wenn man die Bremse einfach mag  Und die Gabel ist sicher einigen leichteren mit gleichem Federweg in Sachen Performance deutlich überlegen. Ich habe bei mir auch die schwerste Version der Pike dran (war außerdem grad "übrig" ) und würde nicht tauschen wollen!


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal ausgeführt:





*Da passt ja sogar farblich alles zusammen Schwarz/Silber bzw. Grau und bissl Rot 

Doch nicht die Hone-Kurbel ?

Stells nicht ins Liteville-Forum mit dem Aufbau/Gewicht, die zerfleischen dich und diskutieren es in Grund und Boden. *


----------



## aju (15. Februar 2009)

Die Hone-Kurbel kommt ins Whipi - da passt eine schwarze Kurbel besser.

Das die Liteville Gemeinde etwas eigen ist, habe ich schon bemerkt! Aber auch der Liteville Chef selbst hat doch sehr eigenwillige Ansichten, wie ich bei einem Telefonat wegen des doch etwas krummen ersten Rahmens selbst erleben durfte. Glücklicherweise hat der Austausch über meinen Händler dann doch noch problemlos geklappt.

Aber eigen hin oder her - fahren tut es sich wirklich gut! Das schreit übrigens nach einer gemeinsamen Liteville Ausfahrt z.B. hier:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike. Wann starten wir eine Hardtail PW Runde? Ihr habt auf der anderen Rheinseite doch um einiges mehr Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Das schreit übrigens nach einer gemeinsamen Liteville Ausfahrt z.B. hier:



*Wasn das fürn Heini da rechts im Bild 

Ich check später mal meinen Schichtplan und geb dir Bescheid.*


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Februar 2009)

Das comeback wird vorbereitet 







der dämpfer steht zum verkauf, bei interesse bitte pm. ebenso hätte ich noch ein bullit in m abzugeben.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Februar 2009)

Hui... Fooin!  Was machste mit deinem VP-Free? Das wurde doch garnicht unfallbedingt zerstört, oder?


----------



## pfalz (17. Februar 2009)

> Wann starten wir eine Hardtail PW Runde



dann muss ich ranhalten mit meiner 'Welches-Hardtail-will-ich-Planung"...


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Das comeback wird vorbereitet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sähr goil


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2009)

Das nenne ich Markentreue!  Schönes Pferd, endlich haben sie dieses (sch)wulstige Oberrohr entschärft, so gefällts mir echt


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Das comeback wird vorbereitet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön!! was kommt sonst noch dran?


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hui... Fooin!  Was machste mit deinem VP-Free? Das wurde doch garnicht unfallbedingt zerstört, oder?



und deshalb fahre ich es ja auch noch weiterhin , habe lediglich das bullit ersetzt und will zukünftig wieder mehr touren fahren.
Der genaue aufbau wird noch nicht verraten.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> und deshalb fahre ich es ja auch noch weiterhin , habe lediglich das bullit ersetzt und will zukünftig wieder mehr touren fahren.


Astrein! Ich rechne fest bei meiner Rückkehr-Tour mit dir!


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Astrein! Ich rechne fest bei meiner Rückkehr-Tour mit dir!




wann soll die den sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wann soll die den sein?


Denke so Mitte April... Werde aber rechtzeitig dazu Details bekannt geben.


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Astrein! Ich rechne fest bei meiner Rückkehr-Tour mit dir!



Rückkehr-Tour ????
Bin auch dabei


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2009)

Heute kam ein federleichtes Päckchen an.
Inhalt:




Zusammen mit dem Cockring  ersetzt es die Kassette.


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Denke so Mitte April... Werde aber rechtzeitig dazu Details bekannt geben.




Wenn ich dann Zeit habe, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute kam ein federleichtes Päckchen an.
> Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...



Wird man es im Mai bei T-1 bestaunen können???


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wird man es im Mai bei T-1 bestaunen können???


Schon früher . Spätestens am 26. April auf Joh-X. Da stell' ich die Mühle als beklopptes Ausstellungsstück auf den Stand der IG MTB Lambrechter Tal beim Natursportopening.


----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schon früher . Spätestens am 26. April auf Joh-X. Da stell' ich die Mühle als beklopptes Ausstellungsstück auf den Stand der IG MTB Lambrechter Tal beim Natursportopening.



Ich werde dort sein und staunen


----------



## Levty (17. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute kam ein federleichtes Päckchen an.
> Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...


Das alles hätte man zum halben Preis drehen lassen können.
Dennoch


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das alles hätte man zum halben Preis drehen lassen können.
> Dennoch



Den halben Preis von was, es Kelme hatte nix geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das alles hätte man zum halben Preis _sägen_ lassen können.



Bis das Finish so aussieht, kommts bald wieder an den Preis hin.

ich wundere mich immer wieder über die Preise von zB. Ersatz Carbonspacern - ein Röhrchen, dreimal abgeschnitten...



			
				guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...es Kelme...



Guru goes Pfälzer?


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2009)

Flugdöner schrieb:


> Guru goes Pfälzer?



Never


----------



## Flugrost (18. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...es Kelme...


----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2009)

Zumal: Wozu Ti? Alu ist doch in so einem Fall um Welten leichter.


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Zumal: Wozu Ti? Alu ist doch in so einem Fall um Welten leichter.



vermutlich, weil alu nicht so einen sex-appeal hat wie ti...


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2009)

Spaßige Diskussion . Noch ein paar Beiträge und ich werde verraten, dass es profanes Aluminium ist. Mipmip macht das zwar auch in Titan, aber "es Kelme" will ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich werde dort sein und staunen


miii tuuu!
Man könnt nen Tourschen nach Johns-X ansetzen!?!


----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> miii tuuu!
> Man könnt nen Tourschen nach Johns-X ansetzen!?!



Das war der Plan! Quasi als Trailscouting für den Pfalzcross


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> miii tuuu!
> Man könnt nen Tourschen nach Johns-X ansetzen!?!


Jepp, wir werden entweder ab Lambrecht eine Tour anbieten, oder ab Jo-X. Das Thema sollte uns zur passenden Zeit einen eigenen Thread wert sein.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich werde dort sein und staunen


Miiii tuuuu...


----------



## plastikengel (18. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Denke so Mitte April... Werde aber rechtzeitig dazu Details bekannt geben.



da hätt ich mir auch noch zeit lassen können, mit dem offiziellen tour-schildchen. immer diese drängler....


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


>






Kelme schrieb:


> "es Kelme"


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2009)

Habe eben mal nachgerechnet:
Durch andere Bremsen und Schläuche spare ich 660g bei meine Helius ein. D.h. es würde endlich unter die 20kg sinken!  Die neue Lenkzentrale ist da noch nicht berücksichtigt. Dadurch wird das Radel zwar auch kein wirkliches Leichtgewicht, aber ich finde es ist eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Februar 2009)

"es Kelme" würden aber höchstens die Pälzer ab Kaiserslautern sagen,
davon abgesehen ist das "es" eher saarländischer Natur...

(Klugscheißmodus off)


----------



## Didgi (18. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe eben mal nachgerechnet:
> Durch andere Bremsen und Schläuche spare ich 660g bei meine Helius ein. D.h. es würde endlich unter die 20kg sinken!  Die neue Lenkzentrale ist da noch nicht berücksichtigt. Dadurch wird das Radel zwar auch kein wirkliches Leichtgewicht, aber ich finde es ist eine deutliche Verbesserung.



Hey Nico,

was für Bremsen werden es denn jetzt?

Mein neuer Liebling ist auch bald fertig und fahrbereit


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2009)

Ei die The One. Dazu dann noch normale Schwalbeschläuche. Bei der Lenkzentrale bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Aber ich tendiere da stark zu einer Easton Vorbau/Lenker Kombi. Eventuell auch nen auf die Gabelbrücke direkt aufgeschraubten Vorbau um den Lenker noch ein Stück runter zu holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (18. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ei die The One. Dazu dann noch normale Schwalbeschläuche. Bei der Lenkzentrale bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Aber ich tendiere da stark zu einer Easton Vorbau/Lenker Kombi. Eventuell auch nen auf die Gabelbrücke direkt aufgeschraubten Vorbau um den Lenker noch ein Stück runter zu holen...



Nimm doch die Schwalbe AV13F oder wie die heißen, wiegen nicht so viel wie ein DH Schlauch, sollen aber haltbarer sein.

Leichte DH Lenker: Reverse, Syntace, Easton

Vorbau: Syntace, Thomson, Blk Market

Wenn das alles nicht so teuer wär, könnte man sich sooooo schöne Sachen ans bike schrauben


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2009)

Also von Empfehlungen hier im Forum distanziere ich mich dann doch wieder. Das hat das letzte mal so eine Hexenverfolgung gegeben. Ich mache da lieber mein eigenes Ding...
AV13F sind mir unbekannt. Kenne nur die AV13 und AV13D. Wobei das D für Downhill und 100g Mehrgewicht stehen. Da die Muddy Mary in der DH Version aber unzerstörbar wirkt und ich auch kein Mosher bin sollte mir der normale AV13 hoffentlich reichen. Wenn nicht wechsel ich wieder auf den D...


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Nico,
der AV13F ist der letzte Schei$$, den kann ich dir echt nicht empfehlen!
Ausser das du ihn bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 3.0 verwenden kannst(wer will das eigentlich)hat er keine Vorteile, ich hatte ich mit denen nur Pech!

Auch von AV13D halte ich nicht wirklich was, teuer, schwer und nicht stabiler als(wie) AV13!

Gruß, es Gürü.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Februar 2009)

Also selbst mit dem Hardteil habe ich auch bei gnadenlosem "Moshen"
mit DH-Reifen und Standardschläuchen seltenst Plattfüße...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> AV13F sind mir unbekannt. Kenne nur die AV13 und AV13D. Wobei das D für Downhill und 100g Mehrgewicht stehen. Da die Muddy Mary in der DH Version aber unzerstörbar wirkt und ich auch kein Mosher bin sollte mir der normale AV13 hoffentlich reichen. Wenn nicht wechsel ich wieder auf den D...


Der AV13F(reeride) ist der DH-Schlauch (sie benutzen sogar die gleichen Formen, es steht also auch "D" drauf ) aber mit weniger Masse, etwa so wie die AV13, meiner Erfahrung nach sogar noch einen Tick leichter.



guru39 schrieb:


> der AV13F ist der letzte Schei$$, den kann ich dir echt nicht empfehlen!
> Ausser das du ihn bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 3.0 verwenden kannst(wer will das eigentlich)hat er keine Vorteile, ich hatte ich mit denen nur Pech!


Also ich fahre mit denen seit es sie gibt und bin bisher absolut pannenfrei unterwegs! Dass die Schläuche für größere Reifen taugen hat den Vorteil, dass sie bei 2.5er Reifen noch wesentlich weniger gedehnt sind als die Standard, die nur max. bis 2.5 freigegeben sind. Welche Vorteile das bringt, wenn es mal eng wird zwischen Felge und Mantel liegt auf der Hand.
Ich hatte lediglich für die Woche Portes sicherheitshalber die 13D drin, weil ich da keinen Bock hatte, unterwegs den Schlauch raus reißen zu müssen und ich dort auch mit weit unter 2 bar unterwegs war.


----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2009)

Der Roiner fährt auch Pußyreifen.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2009)

*Schnauze Löv!*


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2009)

Am Samstag eingetroffen....






wird als Basis für neue Touren in benachbartem Terrain genutzt...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - kann auch ohne Tschipiessdrecks planen


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2009)

v.l.n.r.:
-Selbstbauakku in einer Brillentasche von Decathlon
-Ixon IQ Speed LED-Lampe für den Lenker
-Fenix LD20 Premium Q5  - Taschenlampe mit einer 3W-LED. mit einem Halter von Sigma für den Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

@f2g: Netter Brenner. Nu musste nur noch Radfahren lernen! 

Mal was anderes: Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Paar MX-Hosen zu hause rumliegen. Allerdings sind die an den Beinen so eng geschnitten, das man keine Protektoren darunter ziehen kann. Nun habe ich mir gedacht ich lass die einfach Abschneiden. Allerdings ist in das Knie eine "Elastikband" eingenäht, um die Bewegungsfreiheit zu verbessern. Wenn man die Hosen jedoch oberhalb des Bandes abschneidet sind sie halt recht kurz und sehen total behindert aus. Daher wollte ich mit dem abgeschnittenen Material vom Unterschenkel das Bein etwas verlängern lassen. Hat jemand von euch schon mal etwas Ähnlliches machen lassen? Könnt ihr einen günstigen Schneider empfehlen der mit dem dicken MX Stoff zurecht kommt? Habe keine Idee wo ich da mit genau hingehen soll und ich will auch nicht 10 Schneider abklappern und das jedem erklären. Muss ja jedes mal die Protektoren anziehen usw, damit der überhaupt weiß wie weit die Hosen am Knie sein müssen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn man die Hosen jedoch oberhalb des Bandes abschneidet sind sie halt recht kurz und sehen total behindert aus.
> 
> nico



Ja machs so, das passt dann schon


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2009)

Denn muss er aber dazu noch ein weißes Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Romarius (2. März 2009)

nico: das kann jeder schneider um die ecke. bei mir hats im umkreis von 300m gleich 3 solche türkenschneider. die machen das normal für unter/um 10.-


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Denn muss er aber dazu noch ein weißes Fahrrad fahren



Gib ihm doch schonmal deine vordere Felge.


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2009)

Wäre auf jeden Fall schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> mtb_nico schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...behindert...
> ...



da kann ich nur zustimmen. 
in der pfälzer gegend gibts ungefähr 1.000.000 schneider - der eine tapferer, der andere weniger tapfer. hinfahren, fragen, machen lassen  
(hatte dir ja schon mal ne empfehlung gegeben. und ja, die können mit ihren maschinen auch stärkere stoffe nähen)

und ja - rad fahren kann ich. nur halt net sonderlich ausdauernd. und auch net technisch anspruchsvoll. aber andererseits will ich auch keine tipps zu behindert aussehenden klamotten bekommen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gib ihm doch schonmal deine vordere Felge.


LOL... du meinst doch nicht etwa die Felge von dem Radel das aus Abfall zusammengewürfelt wurde?! 

@f2g: Echt jetzt... Kaffee...


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL... du meinst doch nicht etwa die Felge von dem Radel das aus Abfall zusammengewürfelt wurde?!




Genau die, da kommt wohl demnächst was Erste-Hilfe-Mäßigeres Dran, die weisse Schwuckenfelge wird frei.

Passt dann zu deiner Schnippelhose


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Schwunkenfelge mit Schnippelhose... Passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Schwunkenfelge mit Schnippelhose... Passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge...



Wir bekommen das schon hin mein Jung


----------



## Didgi (4. März 2009)

Kurz vor der Fertigstellung:


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2009)

Der Sattel sieht irgendwie "zu groß" aus. Aber sonst  (auch wenn ich es nicht fahren könnte).


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2009)

Den braucht man doch für Seat Grabs...
Cooler Sattel - hab ich auch. Ich werde ihn immer wieder kaufen.
Die breite Nase ist perfekt, um bei steilen Uphills den Analverkehr zu unterbinden...

Außer der horizontalen Strebe, die die Spezis da rein gebrutzelt haben,
sieht das Teil schon sehr fein aus!


----------



## Didgi (4. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich es nicht fahren könnte).



Du musst es ja auch nicht fahren, das Ding fährt von alleine.......


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2009)

By the way:
Du kennst nicht zufällig nen fähigen Drummer und/oder Bassisten, die Anschluss suchen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (4. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> By the way:
> Du kennst nicht zufällig nen fähigen Drummer und/oder Bassisten, die Anschluss suchen???



Nee sry, wenn ich nen fähigen Drummer wüsste hätte ich ihn selbst schon verpflichtet


----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2009)

Ist deine Band nicht komplett, oder willst du was neues starten?

PS:
Eben habe ich deine "Sick Nature" entdeckt...


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> Du musst es ja auch nicht fahren, das Ding fährt von alleine.......



Spätestens da fängt mein Problem an , aber ich will ja dran arbeiten.


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Cooler Sattel - hab ich auch. Ich werde ihn immer wieder kaufen.
> Die breite Nase ist perfekt, um bei steilen Uphills den Analverkehr zu ...


Zimbo?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2009)

Steht ja nicht jeder auf spitze Sättel, wie du 
Der NT1 passt nicht rein - hab ich schon an diversen Stellen getestet...


----------



## Bumble (5. März 2009)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Bitte nicht solch ein Schweinkram in meinem schönen Fred. *


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

Ja klar... und jetzt tut der Bumble so als würde ihm das nicht gefallen...


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2009)

#76 OF 77 
Ein Stück Rahmenbaukunst aus Tennessee/USA von Lynskey Performance. 





Ich bin verliebt.


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2009)

Schick! Was für ne Gabel kommt da rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schick! Was für ne Gabel kommt da rein?



Ne weiße 100mm Gabel.
Passend zu den Decals.
Wobei man sich überlegen könnte die Decals abzumachen Der Rahmen ist raw und durch individuelle Decals zu ersetzen. 
Aber auch egal, man kann ja jede Gabel entsprechend lackieren lassen.
Wahrscheinlich ne Fox.
Hab ich aber nicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2009)

Wird der Steuerwinkel nicht "a weng" steil mit einer 100-er Gabel? Der Rahmen schaut mir eher nach 130-140mm verträglich aus. Ich kenne seine Geometriedaten allerdings nicht (und habe sie auch nicht gesucht).


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wird der Steuerwinkel nicht "a weng" steil mit einer 100-er Gabel? ...


Nene, ist ein klassisches CC/MA Hardtail. Ne 100mm Gabel passt.


----------



## Houschter (5. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> #76 OF 77
> Ein Stück Rahmenbaukunst aus Tennessee/USA von Lynskey Performance.
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, schick! Da bin ich doch mal auf das fertige Bike gespannt, vor allem auf den Gewichtsunterschied zum Indian


----------



## eL (6. März 2009)

also entweder der hat ne extreme sloooooooping geometrie  oder er ist an sich winzich klein.
anders kann ich mir den übergang steuerrohr oberrohr von den winkelverhältnissen nicht erklären


----------



## Tobsn (6. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> also entweder der hat ne extreme sloooooooping geometrie  oder er ist an sich winzich klein...


Das Bild ist nicht wirklich gut. 
Müsste mir endlich mal ne Kamera zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das Bild ist nicht wirklich gut.
> Müsste mir endlich mal ne Kamera zulegen.


MARIN baut keine Kameras (war'n Scherz). Es reicht uns doch, wenn du schreibst "Ist ein 16" Rahmen oder noch kleiner und die Fahrerin ist 158,5 CM hoch".


----------



## Tobsn (6. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> MARIN baut keine Kameras ...


Muss ich mal anregen 
Vielleicht noch ein Dackeldeckchen für den modischen Hund?  

Ist ein 15'er.
Passend für Menschen bis ca. 175cm.


----------



## eL (6. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Muss ich mal anregen
> Vielleicht noch ein Dackeldeckchen für den modischen Hund?
> 
> Ist ein 15'er.
> Passend für Menschen bis ca. 175cm.



allder...... wer denkt sich solche geometrie aus?
darwin muss nen lügner sein


----------



## Bogie (8. März 2009)

Es ist zwar schon lange nicht mehr neu, aber ich habe es hier noch nicht gepostet:








Kommentare über das Schutzblech sind selbstverständlich erwünscht
Very british und aus Stahl.

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2009)

Sehr schön 



Bogie schrieb:


> ...Very british und aus Stahl...


Da passt aber die Kunststoff-Sattelstütze nicht wirklich.


----------



## Didgi (13. März 2009)

*MRP G2*


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

@Bogie:

so schmutzig kann man doch nix hier rein stellen - schäm dich!


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bogie:
> 
> so schmutzig kann man doch nix hier rein stellen - schäm dich!


Tja... Bogie führt die Sachen, die er kauft, auch dem entsprechenden Verwendungszweck zu und nutzt sie nicht nur als Fallus.. 

_Nachtrag:_ Übrigens... noi:


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

Den kannst du aber nicht als Fallus benutzen... 
(oder etwa doch?)


Nix gegen Bogie's schönes Haarteil - aber als es neu und sauber war hat er auch Fotos gemacht (glaube ich)


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Den kannst du aber nicht als Fallus benutzen...
> (oder etwa doch?)


Ach... den stopf ich mir vorne in die Hose... Dann beult sich das da ordentlich aus und das tuts ja auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

Sicher, dass du VORNE meinst?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du VORNE meinst?


LOOOL!!! Verdammt... der war wirklich gut!


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2009)

Zimbo?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

32 Armins?


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2009)

Ich bin ja schon ruhig...


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

Du lässt dir von mir den Mund verbieten, ohne dass das meine Intension war?

Iss doch nur Spaß hier - wenn Nico neue Schuhe für's Rennrad hat, schön für ihn.
Hoffentlich trägt er die nicht auch auf dem MTB...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich trägt er die nicht auch auf dem MTB...


Das könnte leicht zu Gruppenkeile führen


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2009)

Neuer steifer Hut und dabei wollte ich an sich nur neue Bremsbeläge für meine Rennfresse kaufen (V-Brake - wird langsam schwierig).





Was mir gut gefällt:

Verstellbereich schön groß in der Weite und sicher zu bedienen.
Keine reine RR-Form mit Visier, sondern hinten ein bissel runder.
Fliegengitter für mich als Wespenstichallergiker (dann fliegt sie halt ins Trikot)
Preislich mit deutlich unter 100,-  ok.
Leicht bedienbarer Ratschenverschluss


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


>


Fein... Helme kann man nie genug haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neuer steifer Hut und dabei wollte ich an sich nur neue Bremsbeläge für meine Rennfresse kaufen (V-Brake - wird langsam schwierig).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bei dem auch ein Gurtpolster fürs Kinn mit dabei? Das finde ich gut von UVEX. Andere Hersteller geizen hiermit herum.


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist bei dem auch ein Gurtpolster fürs Kinn mit dabei? Das finde ich gut von UVEX. Andere Hersteller geizen hiermit herum.


Jepp, ist dabei 
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Ich muss den Kopf ein wenig mehr ins Genick nehmen. Das Visier habe ich mehr im Blickfeld als bei meinem MET. Dort war es zudem verstellbar. Beim UVEX ist es fix.


----------



## iTom (13. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jepp, ist dabei
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Ich muss den Kopf ein wenig mehr ins Genick nehmen. Das Visier habe ich mehr im Blickfeld als bei meinem MET. Dort war es zudem verstellbar. Beim UVEX ist es fix.



Auf jeden Fall ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angemessen. Das Tragegestell ist schön solide. MeineHelmlampe geht hier auch besser zu befestigen als bei meinem Giro Hex. Der Hex ist etwas lumpiger in der Verarbeitung. Sieht halt er aus


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

Also ich fahre meinen UVEX Helm seit 2003. Eigentlich ist er noch wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2009)

Fliegengitter! Wie wertvoll das ist, kann man nur wertschätzen, wenn einem so ein ars****** mal eine Beule verpasst hat. 
...dann muss man den Topf schräg nach hinten schieben und hat Schmerz+Style²


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...MeineHelmlampe geht hier auch besser zu befestigen als bei meinem Giro Hex. Der Hex ist etwas lumpiger in der Verarbeitung. Sieht halt er aus


Kannste mir das mal zeigen? 





Oder klappt das mit der Lampe eh nicht gescheit (beim Met geht's übrigens super. Das wird dann der Nachtfahrhelm )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Fliegengitter! Wie wertvoll das ist, kann man nur wertschätzen, wenn einem so ein ars****** mal eine Beule verpasst hat.
> ...dann muss man den Topf schräg nach hinten schieben und hat Schmerz+Style²



isch versrtäh nur Banhof  dann halt IG


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch versrtäh nur Banhof  dann halt IG


IG Fliegengitter? ...
Guru, wann endlich kommt das Foto hier? Mach hin!


----------



## lukabe (14. März 2009)

Bei mir gabs auch mal was neues:



Das Rennrad hat somit jetzt endlich seinen eigenen Sattel...


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2009)

Hast Du den schon ausgiebig getestet? Mir hat das bloße draufsitzen schon weh getan. 
Aber Hinterteile sind ja unterschiedlich... am Renner hapich dieselbe Sattelstütze.


----------



## Tobsn (14. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ... Der Hex ist etwas lumpiger in der Verarbeitung...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Meiner sieht nach einem Jahr >400 Std. noch aus wie Neu, inklusive Polster. 
 Preis/Leistung für 70 Euro mehr als Top.
Einzig das zu kurze Visier gegenüber einem E2 muss ich bemängeln.
Da hat wohl Style über Funktion gesiegt.

Gegen Bienen vertrau ich auf ein Bandana. 
Da bleibt kein Flug-Gedöns im Helm in den Haaren hängen, sondern wird einfach durchgeblasen.
Um den hygienischen Aspekt anzuführen bin ich hier im falschen Forum


----------



## lukabe (14. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du den schon ausgiebig getestet? Mir hat das bloße draufsitzen schon weh getan.
> Aber Hinterteile sind ja unterschiedlich... am Renner hapich dieselbe Sattelstütze.



Hab ihn noch nich länger als Straße rauf und wieder runter getestet. Aber du hast Recht, fühlt sich schon beim draufsitzen recht ungemütlich an... Muss halt mal schaun wie das nach ner Eingewöhnungszeit so is.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist bei dem auch ein Gurtpolster fürs Kinn mit dabei? Das finde ich gut von UVEX. Andere Hersteller geizen hiermit herum.



da ich für den persönlichen gebrauch recht günstig an uvex-helme komme und somit schon den einen oder anderen hatte: das gurtpolster fürs kinn ist immer das erste, was ich in die tonne trete. am kinn wird es mir, da der gurt dann gerade geführt wird, zu unbequem auf dauer.
das ist aber sicherlich geschmackssache


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2009)

Für das RR kann ich sehr diesen Sattel hier empfehlen...


----------



## lukabe (14. März 2009)

@Nico: Hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, das Problem ist bei mir als Schüler das Geld...
Demnächst muss nämlich n neuer LRS her, weil beim jetzigen beim Bremsen manchmal der Vorderreifen an die Gabel kommt...(ja, klingt komisch, scheint irgendwie schief eingespeicht zu sein. Auf jeden Fall ist die Felge links näher an der Gabel als rechts, hat aber keinen Achter oder so...)
Fahr jetzt erstma den C2 Probe, wenn net schick ich ihn zurück und bekomm mein Geld wieder. Dann kommt halt zu Ostern was andres her.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2009)

Lass den LRS doch gescheit zentrieren, wenn die Einzelteile noch was taugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du den schon ausgiebig getestet? Mir hat das bloße draufsitzen schon weh getan.
> Aber Hinterteile sind ja unterschiedlich... am Renner hapich dieselbe Sattelstütze.



den c2 hab ich auch nicht vertragen - der war aufm rr drauf und ist auch gleich zurück zum dealer. nach diversen sätteln bin ich beim specialized toupe gel geblieben.


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> den c2 hab ich auch nicht vertragen - der war aufm rr drauf und ist auch gleich zurück zum dealer. nach diversen sätteln bin ich beim specialized toupe gel geblieben.



... und ich beim Flite.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2009)

@freak: Wenns das LR nur beim Bremsen Kontakt mit der Gabel bekommt ist vielleicht auch die Bremse ungleichmäßig eingestellt, oder die Schraube die die Bremse an der Gabel fixiert zu dolle angezogen?


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lass den LRS doch gescheit zentrieren, wenn die Einzelteile noch was taugen!



Naja... Deore Naben, Exal ZX 19 Felge, Speichen unbekannt... Da würden mir XT Naben, DT Swiss EX 5.1d und Sapim Race Speichen doch besser gefallen  Außerdem will ich eh ne breitere Felge, weil Fat Albert auf der Felge geht zwar, kippelt aber bisschen... (Nebenbei sieht der neue auch besser aus, die Felgenbremsfelgen sin ja optisch nich so der Hit.)



mtb_nico schrieb:


> @freak: Wenns das LR nur beim Bremsen Kontakt mit der Gabel bekommt ist vielleicht auch die Bremse ungleichmäßig eingestellt, oder die Schraube die die Bremse an der Gabel fixiert zu dolle angezogen?



Was meinst du mit ungleichmäßig eingestellt? Irgendwo ergibts ja nen gewissen Sinn, dass das Laufrad sich leicht nach links bewegt beim Bremsen, weil die Bremse ja auch links sitzt und somit das die ganze Kraft wirkt.
Aufgefallen isses mir heute aufm Weg vom Weinbiet runter. Hab den Schnellspanner dann bisschen fester angeknallt, danach gings. Schief is das Vorderrad trotzdem noch. Deswegen wird gepsart und dann gibts zu Ostern was neues.


----------



## Zelle (15. März 2009)

Ist die Gabel denn in Ordnung? Schonmal ein anderes Laufrad reingehalten und geguckt ob's damit besser ist?


----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2009)

Öhm... ich dachte die ganze Zeit es geht um ein RR, daher dachte ich auch es geht um Cantileverbremsen.  Aber ich lese jetzt raus das es um ein MTB geht mit Scheibenbremse, oder?
Wie Zelle schon schrieb, es kann auch an der Gabel liegen das die zu sehr flext. Ich würde aber erst mal nach dem Laufrad schauen. Also ob die Speichenspannung stimmt und ob es mittig eingespeicht ist. Vernünftige Speichen sind wirklich unabdingbar. Ich empfehle DTCompetition 2.0/1.8. Kostet nicht die Welt und die sind unzerstörbar.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Ja geht um ein MTB mit Scheibenbremse. Is ne Recon 351 U-Turn, die sollte doch steif genug sein. Die Julie mit ner 180er Scheibe is eigentlich auch nicht so stark dass die Gabel flexen würde...
N andres Laufrad muss ich nochmal ausprobieren, das von meinem Bruder war schonmal drin und da gabs keine Probleme, hab aber auch nich explizit drauf geachtet.


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich empfehle DTCompetition 2.0/1.8. Kostet nicht die Welt und die sind unzerstörbar.



Oder DT Revolution 2.0 / 1.5, die kosten dann aber schon so ca. die halbe Welt.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Also die Sapim Teile sollen auch nich schlecht sein, hab ja schon nen LRS im Auge:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=624&tt_products=46516

Edit: Hab grad mal n Bild gefunden das ich letztens gemacht hab, da sieht man ganz gut dass das Rad bissel krumm is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

Das kann man in zirka 5min mittig machen


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

man kann? ich leider nicht


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

Wurzel(puff)passage
Wieblingerstr 41
69214 Eppelheim

Komm vorbei, ich mach dir das schnell


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

Roiner, wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

wie Du wolle 

Noch sehr unfertig das ganze, awa des werd 













alla donn.


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


>


Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Aufnahmen der Gabel unten leicht höhenungleich sind. Deshalb kommt dieser Effekt.
Also nicht gleich drauf loszentrieren, erstmal das prüfen!

Yeah, Rainer ist im Buisness umgestiegen. Jetzt verkaufen wir Luft und Raum 

Glückwunsch zum Lädle! Scheint was anständiges zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie Du wolle
> 
> Noch sehr unfertig das ganze, awa des werd



...un wie des werd.


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Aufnahmen der Gabel unten leicht höhenungleich sind. Deshalb kommt dieser Effekt.



Dass wäre für mich ein Grund sie dem Hersteller um die Ohren zu hauen,
aber ich denke eher das man das Zentrieren kann


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...un wie des werd.



awa eschd


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Schön, dann ist das immer noch schief drin, und läuft oben nur mittig 
Man kann nun mal den Höhenunterschied in den Ausfallenden nicht rauszentrieren.
Damals habe ich schon mit der ******** gekämpft. War damals eine MZ Drop Off.
Selbst die Scheibe lief leicht schief. Durch Zentrieren bekommst du die nicht gerade


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

So, war grad mal im Schuppen und hab das Laufrad meines Bruders in meine Gabel und mein LR in seine Gabel eingebaut. Fazit: Meine Gabel is gerade, passt mit seinem LR perfekt. Bei der Kombi mein LR-seine Gabel hab ich das selbe Problem wie bei mir. Liegt als am LR. 
Vllt. sollte ich mir auch einfach ne schiefe Gabel kaufen...


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2009)

Dann musst du aber beim kauf der Gabel darauf achten das sie in die richtige Richtung verzogen ist


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Ich werd mal beim Stadler nachfragen obs sie Gabel da haben bei denen das rechte Tauchrohr n bisschen länger is


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Da spricht der erfahrene Mechaniker  Frag am besten nach einem Asymetrischen Casting!

Na dann ist ja alles in Butter, freak.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Ich frag am besten bei Rock Shox direkt an. Bitte auch mit krummer Bremssattelaufnahme, damit das auch wieder passt  ne ma im Ernst, ich hol mir lieber nen neuen LRS.
Was haltet ihr von dem für den Preis:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=624&tt_products=46516


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Kauf dir dazu noch einen Satz Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2009)

"höhenunglei"??? Sag mal Lev, was studierst du?

Kennste den?! 





bzw. den...


----------



## iTom (15. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kannste mir das mal zeigen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Vorteil, dass ich ne andere Lampe hab. So sieht es bei meinem Uvex aus.




Ein weiterer Vorteil meiner Lampe ist, wenn ich durch's Gestrüpp fahr, mache ich gleich ne unbewußte Trailpflege


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> "höhenunglei"??? Sag mal Lev, was studierst du?
> 
> Kennste den?!
> 
> ...


Naund? Die da im Osten pfuschen doch sowieso an unseren Zeichnungen herum...

Die Sache ist halt nur, dass ich es studiere und nicht fertig studiert habe.
Außerdem ist Maschinenbau Mist!


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Kauf dir dazu noch einen Satz Felgen



Why that? Meinst du weil die Teile nicht stabil sind? (Also meinen einige hier im Forum. Es gibt aber auch mindestens genau so viele, die sie fahren, augenscheinlich auch in härterem Einsatz als ich, obwohl mein Fahrstil aufm Hardtail auch nicht gerade materialschonend ist )


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Ach, das ist ein HT, dann würde ich wenigstens hinten zu einer ex721 tendieren.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Ja fürn Fully reicht das Geld (noch) nicht... immer das gleiche beschissene Problem.
Hält die 5.1 wirklich so wenig aus? Wie gesagt, die jetzige macht auch alles problemlos mit, und die meines Wissens nich für diesen Einsatz gedacht.


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2009)

...


----------



## Kelme (15. März 2009)

Mit der 5.1 zu fahren, ist wahrscheinlich genauso lebensgefährlich, wie mit einer V-Brake einen Alpencross zu wagen, oder einen Nobby Nic abseits der Straße zu bewegen.


----------



## eL (15. März 2009)

sag ma flugtier bissu der schroiner vom roiner?

Lev Maschinenbau is nich grundsätzlich mist aber wenn man es fertigstudiert hat iss man völlig fachverblödet sodas sämtliche vorurteile über maschinenbauer zutreffen.
welche? sucht euch welche aus 

freak kontrollier doch mal deine ausfallenden der gabel! sollte in einen zuviel lackreste sein dort wo der zapfen von der nabe sitzt dann sitzt das laufrad schief.
dann setz doch mal bitte dein vorderes laufrad verkehrt herum in die gabel!!
wenn es jetzt zur andere seite hin schief ist dann sollte man ans zurechtzentrieren denken. Ist es jedoch zur gleichen seite hin schief dann mal die gabelausfaller kontrollieren!! ist bestimmt etwas zuviel lack drann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit der 5.1 zu fahren, ist wahrscheinlich genauso lebensgefährlich, wie mit einer V-Brake einen Alpencross zu wagen, oder einen Nobby Nic abseits der Straße zu bewegen.



genau
das gehört so nich


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

@ Bumble & Kelme: Na ihr macht mir Mut  Fahr den Fat Albert bei im Moment 1,3 bar...
Kennt jemand ne Alternative zu dem Laufradsatz bei ungefähr gleichem Preis? 

@eL: Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
"So, war grad mal im Schuppen und hab das Laufrad meines Bruders in meine Gabel und mein LR in seine Gabel eingebaut. Fazit: Meine Gabel is gerade, passt mit seinem LR perfekt. Bei der Kombi mein LR-seine Gabel hab ich das selbe Problem wie bei mir. Liegt als am LR."


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit der 5.1 zu fahren, ist wahrscheinlich genauso lebensgefährlich, wie mit einer V-Brake einen Alpencross zu wagen, oder einen Nobby Nic abseits der Straße zu bewegen.



Ich liebe das Risiko - deshalb bin ich mit 5.1 seit 2 Jährchen recht zufrieden. Langsam aber sicher sollte sie doch mal brechen - wie gesagt, ich scheine das Risiko zu lieben.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Risiko - deshalb bin ich mit 5.1 seit 2 Jährchen recht zufrieden. Langsam aber sicher sollte sie doch mal brechen - wie gesagt, ich scheine das Risiko zu lieben.


Öhm... sag mal fahre ich die dann etwa auch am Fritzz? Dann wäre ich ja auch akut selbstmordgefährdet....


----------



## Kelme (15. März 2009)

... du sprichst schon aus dem Jenseits. Wer ist dein Medium?


----------



## mtb_nico (15. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... du sprichst schon aus dem Jenseits. Wer ist dein Medium?


Öhm...?!

@eL: Zum Thema Nicoblai. Ich habe mal die Gewichte einiger bekannter DH Rahmen verglichen und siehe da... das Helius ST ist noch gute 500gr leichter als vergleichbare Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Also doch auch zufriedene Fahrer... 
Kann mir jemand nen alternativen LRS nennen? Wenn nich muss ich sie wohl oder übel kaufen und mich in akute Lebensgefahr begeben


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sucht euch welche aus


Ich nehm dann das Karierte Hemd und Sammenstau!


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen alternativen LRS nennen?


Erstmal keine Konuslager für wartungsfaule (-Shimano XT) bei Allwetternutzung.

@el, was glaubst Du...


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen alternativen LRS nennen?


Hope Pro II / Mavic 721

Fertig, aus!


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

...aber mit Sicherheit nicht unter 200â¬. Wie gesagt, bin SchÃ¼ler, hab kein Geld...


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Dann arbeite!
Ich war auch mal Schüler... und hatte jedes Jahr ein neues Rotwild


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> ..., hab keine Geld...


das hat kein Niemand, Schüler - pass mal auf.


Levty schrieb:


> ... und Sammenstau!


das auch nicht, Student - hättste mal aufgepasst.


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann arbeite!
> Ich war auch mal Schüler... und hatte jedes Jahr ein neues Rotwild



Tu ich ja schon  
Das Geld verschwindet nur immer so schnell... Vllt. sollte ich nich so viel in Rieslingschorle anlegen  Aber das is als Pfälzer wohl so veranlagt...


----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> das hat kein Niemand, Schüler - pass mal auf.
> 
> das auch nicht, Student - hättste mal aufgepasst.


Bist du jetzt der aufpass-Befehler?


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt der aufpass-Befehler?


Nach der Abi Feier sind die guten Manieren weggesoffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. März 2009)

Manieren? Hat das was mit männlichen Nieren zu tun?


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2009)

Ne, Lev, nicht ganz - oder man schlägt den Bogen richtig weit...


----------



## eL (16. März 2009)

Nico ja mag sein aber nicolai räder sind immer beim gewicht ein ganzes stück über der norm. was viele grüde haben kann.
fehlende großserientechnologien und das nicht völlige ausreizen des machbarem beim gewichtstuning zu gunsten der sicherheit sind nur 2 
Nur wie kommst jetz da drauf 

fliegtier... denke schon
wenn du dann mal fertig wirst hab ich nen job für dich
iss was aus ebenholz mit räucherstäbchenhalter und pipapo

Lev nen bischen mehr fantasie bitte..... so wird das nix mit dem verfahrensbachelorett


----------



## Levty (16. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Lev nen bischen mehr fantasie bitte..... so wird das nix mit dem verfahrensbachelorett


Fantasie brauchen Kommunikationsdesigner. Und Lehrer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2009)

@ Rainer: Sind die Fahrradständer vorm Puff denn für wurzeltaugliche Bereifung geeignet...? 




freak511 schrieb:


> Naja... Deore Naben, Exal ZX 19 Felge, Speichen unbekannt... Da würden mir XT Naben, DT Swiss EX 5.1d und Sapim Race Speichen doch besser gefallen  Außerdem will ich eh ne breitere Felge, weil Fat Albert auf der Felge geht zwar, kippelt aber bisschen...


OK, dann ab in die Tonne damit! Felgen kann ich die Singletrack empfehlen - günstiger als 5.1 oder 721, nicht zu schwer und ausreichend stabil, wenn man kein Materialfolterknecht (kurz: LEV) ist 




Levty schrieb:


> Hope Pro II / Mavic 721


Da kriegst du für das Geld aber gerade mal das Material fürs Hinterrad...! Wobei die Investition in Hope Naben echt was für die Ewigkeit ist.
@ freak: vielleicht erst mal nur ein neues Vorderrad...?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

Nachdem die große Renovierung abgeschlossen ist, muss ich doch auch mal hier was posten...

-neue Laufräder, Kette, Kassette




-neue Kurbeln und Pedale (ohne n!)




-neuer Sattel, -stütze und -klemme




-neuer Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe + Tieferlegung (ein Spacer weniger)




Gesamtübersicht:




Außerdem hab ich diverse Lackschäden mit Rostschutzfarbe bepinselt,
somit wär das Arbeitspensum für Bikereparaturen für die nächsten Monate aufgebraucht...

vorher: 16,5 kg
nachher: 15,7 kg


----------



## Zelle (16. März 2009)

Doch noch eine Versicherung abgezockt?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

Naja, manche Teile lagen schon im Herbst bei mir rum.
Die Laufräder musste ich ja nicht ganz bezahlen... 

Der Giro Hex fühlt sich auch gut an, der war zwar noch nicht im Einsatz,
liegt aber auch daheim und wiegt quasi nix, im Vergleich zu den BMX-Schüsseln.

PS:
Was macht das Bellen? Hattest du anfangs auch Fieber???


----------



## Tobsn (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nachdem die große Renovierung abgeschlossen ist, muss ich doch auch mal hier was posten...



Dann viel Spaß damit 

Mir sind das aber zu viele unterschiedlichste Rottöne.
Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen,
Die Lenkergriffe, Sattelklemme und Pedale hätte es doch sicher auch in schwarz gegeben.
Aber egal, Hauptsache es fährt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gesamtübersicht:




1. Ist deine Sattelstellung ernstgemeint? Sieht so seltsam aus 
2. Irgendwie sieht die Vorbau-Lenker Kombi seltsam aus, wie lang ist der Vorbau? Lenker zu viel Rise?
3. Mach bitte die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern ab, das würde viel besser aussehen


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> vorher: 16,5 kg
> nachher: 15,7 kg



War das jetzt eine sogenannte Frischzellenkur? 

Sieht so aus, als könntest Du damit alles, was sich Dir in den Weg stellt beim DH, aus dem Weg räumen. Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Technikfreak, aber auf mich macht das Rad einen soliden stabilen Eindruck
Das Rad wird wohl mächtig Spass bereiten


----------



## Tobsn (16. März 2009)

Didgi schrieb:


> ...3. Mach bitte die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern ab, das würde viel besser aussehen


Vorher aber noch die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen.
Das macht Dir Guru in 5 Minuten.


----------



## Zelle (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was macht das Bellen? Hattest du anfangs auch Fieber???



Es hat sich so langsam ausgebellt. Letzte Woche habe ich noch geklungen wie ein Bulldozer (oder wie heißen diese großen Hunde ). Fieber? ... vielleicht ein wenig, aber nicht viel mehr als sonst.


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Es hat sich so langsam ausgebellt. Letzte Woche habe ich noch geklungen wie ein Bulldozer (oder wie heißen diese großen Hunde ). Fieber? ... vielleicht ein wenig, aber nicht viel mehr als sonst.



Chewawa


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

Leider gab es die Komponenten nicht alle im selben Rotton, aber alles in schwarz fand ich auf Dauer langweilig.
Die Bremsleitungen sind schon seit Einbau der Bremse so lang...vorm  Alpenurlaub im Sommer werden die eh komplett ersetzt.

Nein, den Sattel hab ich noch minimal weiter nach unten gestellt. Dann schmerzt auch bei langen, steilen Uphills kein Gemächt.
Der Lenker ist stark gekröpft, gefällt mir rein optisch besser. Türlich könnte ich da noch weiter runter;
damit wollte ich aber nicht übertreiben, hab's ja schon tiefer gelegt.

Und ja - die Kiste macht Spaß, schon seit zweieinhalb Jahren, und robust isses auch, wie bisherige Tests gezeigt haben 


PS:
Aufkleber auf den Felgen sieht nach zwei Wochen eh keiner mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Materialfolterknecht (kurz: LEV) ist


Das wurde noch nie bewiesen!


----------



## pfalz (16. März 2009)

> Lev Maschinenbau is nich grundsätzlich mist aber wenn man es fertigstudiert hat iss man völlig fachverblödet sodas sämtliche *vorurteile* über maschinenbauer zutreffen.



soviel zum Thema Vorurteile...


----------



## eL (16. März 2009)

watt?


----------



## Levty (16. März 2009)

60, in meiner Glühbirne.


----------



## eL (16. März 2009)

Umweltrowdy

is deine heizung kaputt oder warum heizt du mit strom?


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vorher aber noch die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen.
> Das macht Dir Guru in 5 Minuten.


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2009)

Jepp, mit der Stichsäge in einer Minute.


----------



## Zelle (17. März 2009)

Auf welcher Tour hat Zimbo sich die Teile eigentlich umbauen lassen? ... sein Rucksack war dieses Mal sicherlich sehr voll


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2009)

> watt?



ja, watt nu?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2009)

@ Zimbo: sieht hübsch aus!  Tip für die Pedale: alle Schrauben raus und ordentlich Loctite drauf, sonst kann der Zerfall schneller einsetzen, als erwartet. Bei Kurbeln, Vorbau und Lenker hätte ich auf leichtere und hübschere Alternativen zurückgegriffen, aber die wären auch etwas teurer gewesen...




Levty schrieb:


> Das wurde noch nie bewiesen!


Stimmt, die ganzen Teile könnten auch wegen Altersschwäche aufgegeben haben 




pfalz schrieb:


> ja, watt nu?


Ach, macht doch watt ihr volt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auf welcher Tour hat Zimbo sich die Teile eigentlich umbauen lassen? ... sein Rucksack war dieses Mal sicherlich sehr voll



  
Die haben sich schon gewundert, warum jetzt jeder neue Teile in den Rucksack kriegt...
Und dann haben wir an jedem Forstweg beim Uphill abwechselnd gegen den Uhrzeigersinn je ein Teil ausgetauscht. 


@Smubob:
Natürlich hätte ich noch Gewicht sparen können, aber zu teuer sollte es auch nicht werden,
und die alte Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi von Tioga war noch schwerer.
Die Kurbeln kosten mit Standard-Kettenblättern übrigens ohne Lager gerade mal 20 Euronen,
wenn das mal kein Argument ist. Und stabil sind die allemal.
Ich bin kein Fan von Leichtbau, sonst hätte ich die Kiste mit mehr Kohle auch unter 15 Kilo
aufbauen können. Aber dann geht öfter mal was kaputt, und kostet dann gleich das vierfache...
Man darf die Belastung durch mein Kampfgewicht und den Fahrstil nicht unterschätzen.
Früher hatte ich permanent Materialprobleme, die durch besseres Fahren und stabilere Komponenten
in letzter Zeit erheblich reduziert wurden.


----------



## Levty (18. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stimmt, die ganzen Teile könnten auch wegen Altersschwäche aufgegeben haben


Lach nicht so blöd, bei den Mallet Pedalen war das beide Male wirklich altersschwäche. 2.5 Saisons pro Paar, und ein Paar war schon gebraucht.
Und Rotwild war halt Mist...
So, jetzt du. Mr. Schlüsselbein.


----------



## eL (18. März 2009)

ahh hat das schlüsselbein auch aus altersschwäche aufgegeben?

zimbo wie is den jetz der stand der dinge bei den schaltaugen? und taugt dir die schattenschaltung oder iss das nur nen gadget.


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ... taugt dir die schattenschaltung oder iss das nur nen gadget.


Würde für ein Shadow keinen Euro mehr ausgeben. 
Finde die alten Schaltwerke optisch und funktional besser.
Über das Shadow kann ich aber auch nicht klagen, funktioniert seit einem Jahr top. 

Wenn einer schreibt, dass mit dem Shadow plötzlich alles besser schaltet, dann liegt es meist daran, dass mit dem Schaltwerk auch die Schaltzüge und Hüllen erneuert wurden.
Gerade bei geschlossener Zugverlegung haben Schaltzüge und Hülle mehr Einfluss auf die Schaltperformance als Deore oder XTR.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2009)

Das Shadow schaltet super - genau wie das alte XT, und war auch vor dem Umbau schon im Einsatz (das LX war auch gut).
DER Vorteil ist halt, dass es sich sehr eng an den Hinterbau anschmiegt, was schon des öfteren von Nöten war.
Außerdem strafft es die Kette etwas mehr als die alte Version.
Ich habe für das Teil 40 Euro bezahlt und habe es bereits wieder gekauft (als Ersatz).

Der Grund für meine permanenten Schaltaugenprobleme war in erster Linie ein total ausgeleihertes Schaltwerk.
Seit dem Einbau des XT-Shadow hatte ich nur einen Ausfall, als ich an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben bin.


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2009)

Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Shadow war bei mir dass nix mehr gekappert hat.

Das Schaltwerk schlägt nicht mehr gegen die Kettenstrebe.

Habs aber wieder abgebaut weil mir die Inverse Schaltrichtung besser taugt.

Die könnten das Shadow mal in Invers rausbringen.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2009)

Iiiiieh wie invers?

Hab's zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber du bist der erste, der das gut findet...

...ach, du schaltest ja auch mit Drehgriffen


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2009)

Jep, da wird sich auch nix dran ändern, hab zwei linke Daumen 

Such bitte für kommenden SO schonmal was besonders feines raus, da bin ich auch mal wieder am Start.

SA gibts ne Alte Männer Tour mit dem kleinen Olivenmann.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. März 2009)

Hulla, Sonntag wäre ich wohl auch am Start... Samstag komme ich endgültig vom Bodensee zurügge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hulla, Sonntag wäre ich wohl auch am Start... Samstag komme ich endgültig vom Bodensee zurügge...



Dann können wir MO und DI gleich noch mit dranhängen


----------



## mtb_nico (18. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dann können wir MO und DI gleich noch mit dranhängen


Mal schaun... Muss für meine letzte Klausur lernen und das ist alles ziemlich eng kalkuliert. Am Montag muss ich deswegen auch an die Uni. Aber am Dienstag könnten wir ne kleine Nachmittagsrunde drehen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Natürlich hätte ich noch Gewicht sparen können, aber zu teuer sollte es auch nicht werden, und die alte Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi von Tioga war noch schwerer.
> Die Kurbeln kosten mit Standard-Kettenblättern übrigens ohne Lager gerade mal 20 Euronen, wenn das mal kein Argument ist. Und stabil sind die allemal.


Oha, der Preis der Kurbeln ist echt top! Und halten werden die sicher.
Ich verbaue normal auch keine Teile, um die ich mir Sorgen bezüglich Haltbarkeit machen muss, aber ich wiege naggich auch unter 70kg, da kann man teilweise schon auf das eine oder andere Gramm verzichten. Aber trotzdem sind die meisten Teile an meinen Rädern mindestens DH light tauglich  Extrem teuer fand ich das meiste auch nicht, aber ich habe auch keine Hobbys außer Biken und Boarden (letzteres verschingt bei mir recht wenig Kohle), da kann man sich schon ab und zu mal was gönnen 




Levty schrieb:


> Lach nicht so blöd, bei den Mallet Pedalen war das beide Male wirklich altersschwäche. 2.5 Saisons pro Paar, und ein Paar war schon gebraucht.


Naja, ob es normal ist, dass die Teile nach 2,5 Saisons auseinanderfallen sei trotzdem mal dahingestellt 



Levty schrieb:


> Und Rotwild _war_ halt Mist...


Rotwild IST Mist!




eL schrieb:


> ahh hat das schlüsselbein auch aus altersschwäche aufgegeben?


Hmm, diese Ursache habe ich so noch garnicht in Erwägung gezogen... wäre ob meines hohen Alters ja durchaus denkbar! Sollte ich die Titanverstrebung doch besser drin lassen...?


----------



## han (18. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> SA gibts ne Alte Männer Tour mit dem kleinen Olivenmann.


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sag ma flugtier bissu der schroiner vom roiner?



Der Schroiner vom Roiner is do sehr gut zu sehn 





s´ís der Typ in der Mitte


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2009)

Ich seh noch gar keine Wurzeln auf dem Boden - werden die noch gedengelt?

Weiterhin viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. März 2009)

Die Bestellung ist schon bei uns eingegangen, werden heute verschickt Guru!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich seh noch gar keine Wurzeln auf dem Boden - werden die noch gedengelt?


Mensch Zimbo, dat is doch Wurzelholzparkett!


----------



## Romarius (19. März 2009)

müsste grad beim ersatzteile ordern noch schläuche mitbestellen. welche nimmt man denn da?
letztes mal bei poison gabs ja erst danke falscher lieferung 26er 2kg dh-schläuche und dann 24er freerideschläuche. 
franz schulde ich eh noch einen, war ein realtiv leichter... aber keine ahnung. kann mir jemand kurz helfen? schwalbe nr. 12 od 13 vielleicht?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2009)

Ei den normalen Schwalbe mit AV... 

_Nachtrag:_ AV13...


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2009)

AV13 Autoventil.


----------



## Bumble (19. März 2009)

Der moderne Biker fährt heute sowas:


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der moderne Biker fährt heute sowas:


Immer dieser Bumble mit seinem Experimenten... was macht eigentlich die legger Dichtmilch?! 

@guru: Das AV steht meines Wissens nach für Autoventil. SV (?!) hingegen für den französischen Schnagges...


----------



## strandi (19. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ei den normalen Schwalbe mit AV...
> 
> _Nachtrag:_ AV13...



mir kommen nur noch die französischen ventile an´s bike 
aber schwalbe sollte es sein


----------



## Zelle (19. März 2009)

DV nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## iTom (19. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der moderne Biker fährt heute sowas:



Den fahr ich neuerdings auch, in einer seltenen Kombination mit Mavic SLR (17mm Felgenbreite und MM 2.35). Hab allerdings nur 2500HM damit getätigt, ohne Platten.
Lediglich Luft muß man öfter nachpumpen als mit den anderen Schläuchen. Ist etwas gefühlsechter, als normaler Gummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. März 2009)

der grüne iss ja auch NR Naturkautschuk aus Brasilien

während der schwarze BR Butylkautschuk aus öl is

echt Männer fahren eh ohne


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @guru: Das AV steht meines Wissens nach für Autoventil.


1111 Points


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Immer dieser Bumble mit seinem Experimenten... was macht eigentlich die legger Dichtmilch?!



Hat bestens funktioniert, iss nur ne elende Sauerei wenn man mal nen anderen Reifen fahren möchte.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hat bestens funktioniert, iss nur ne elende Sauerei wenn man mal nen anderen Reifen fahren möchte.


Ach... ist doch halb so schlimm... du stehst doch auf Sauerei...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> mir kommen nur noch die französischen ventile an´s bike


Bäh!! Gibt nix furchtbareres, als diese fummeligen französischen Ventile! 




guru39 schrieb:


> AV13 Autoventil.


Auch wenn ein gewisser "Wurzelsepp"  damit Probleme hatte, ich kann die AV13*F* für alles ab 2.35 sehr empfehlen! Habe schon viele Km ohne eine einzige Panne damit abgespult. Meine letzten waren mit 163/168g auch recht leicht (Herstellerangabe: 185g).


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Ich drücke es mal folgendermaßen aus: Es gibt keine schlechten Ventile, es gibt nur schlechte Pumpen...

Okay... Blitzventil ist echt großer Mist...


----------



## Romarius (20. März 2009)

ähm ja danke für die hilfe. kenn mich bei so "technik" sachen ja net aus  solange es rollt bin ich ja zufrieden...
(war jetzt aber eh zu spät zum bestellen. hoffe mal die bremsbeläge reichen für morgen noch, die kiste liegt seit letztem samstag nämlich unangetastet im auto *schäm*)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich drücke es mal folgendermaßen aus: Es gibt keine schlechten Ventile, es gibt nur schlechte Pumpen...


...oder Leute, die für solche fitzeligen Messing-Gewinde-Konstruktionen zu grobmotorisch veranlagt sind  Ich hab die Dinger regelmäßig krumm gebogen und ein Mal auch abgebrochen  Seit dem hab ich nur noch grobmotorikertaugliche Auto-Ventile!  Dann kann man auch mal schnell an der Tanke ordentlich Druck drauf geben, damit sich der Reifen richtig setzt.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Also für Personen die Ventile beim Aufpumpen krum drücken empfehle ich als Maschinenbauer (Cand.-Ing.) Panzerketten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2009)

Vielleicht lags auch an einer schlechten Pumpe


----------



## Romarius (23. März 2009)

in Weil am Rhein (Nähe schweizer Grenze), auf der deutschen Seite gibts am 4.4. nen Lgerverkauf von Black Diamond.
Hat jetzt net primär mit biken zu tun, aber vielleicht braucht ja der ein oder andere ein paar Sicherungsgerätschaften zur Spaltenbergung etc. bei Gletscherüberquerungen mit Bike  hehe

Kollegen waren letztes Jahr dort, und die guten Sachen waren nach 5min alle weg.


----------



## Kelme (23. März 2009)

Neue Armlinge. Taugt das was? Benutzt die wer?


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2009)

Besseren Schutz bieten welche, bei denen die Hartschalen überlappen. Die sind dann auch evtl schwerer. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Dinger nach Schüttelpassagen runterrutschen können. Da fehlt mE ein Klett in der Armbeuge.


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neue Armlinge. Taugt das was? Benutzt die wer?



Billige Fox Imitate


----------



## Romarius (23. März 2009)

Klett könnte da fehlen. der Strumpf könnte schon irgendwann ausleiern. Der freundliche (mittlerweile meist Türken)-Schneider macht das aber sicher für nen 5er. müsste bei meinen billigen TSG Beinprotektoren auch endlich mal jenen Schneider aufsuchen umden hinderlichen Strumpf weg und Kletts dafür drannähen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (23. März 2009)

was macht den ein kelme mit sowas???
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## iTom (23. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neue Armlinge. Taugt das was? Benutzt die wer?



Wenn man im Berufsleben weiterkommen möchte und Aufstiegschancen nutzen, dann dürften die Dinger hilfreich sein


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2009)

Er expandiert...


----------



## Kelme (23. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Besseren Schutz bieten welche, bei denen die Hartschalen überlappen. Die sind dann auch evtl schwerer. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Dinger nach Schüttelpassagen runterrutschen können. Da fehlt mE ein Klett in der Armbeuge.


Wie es sich für einen Armling gehört, haben die Teile am oberen Rand ein wenig Gummi eingenäht. Wenn's nicht hält (Bizeps zu dünn), kommt da noch ein wenig Haftcreme drauf und dann sollte das passen. . Wenn das nicht hilft, werden die Tipps der hier anwesenden Hobbyschneider umgesetzt.


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2009)

Haft- und Gleitcreme nicht velwechsern ... 

...Du wünschst keinerlei Klebeorgien im Wald ...


----------



## face-to-ground (23. März 2009)

plastikengel schrieb:


> was macht den ein kelme mit sowas???
> hab ich was verpasst?



ja


----------



## Levty (24. März 2009)

plastikengel schrieb:


> was macht den ein kelme mit sowas???
> hab ich was verpasst?


Nicht mitbekommen? Der ist alt geworden!


----------



## eL (24. März 2009)

plastikengel schrieb:


> was macht den ein kelme mit sowas???
> hab ich was verpasst?




für die Oper


----------



## strandi (24. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie es sich für einen Armling gehört, haben die Teile am oberen Rand ein wenig Gummi eingenäht. Wenn's nicht hält (Bizeps zu dünn), kommt da noch ein wenig Haftcreme drauf und dann sollte das passen. . Wenn das nicht hilft, werden die Tipps der hier anwesenden Hobbyschneider umgesetzt.



alternativ: bizepstraining


----------



## Tobsn (24. März 2009)

Falls jemand mal beim BIken ein Reh erlegt. 




Wer braucht so was bitte? Die Jäger nehmen Ihr Wild doch selber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (24. März 2009)

wenn wer für nächste Saison n neues Snowboard braucht und die Marke Fanatic-Snowboards mag, dann grad kurz per pn melden. kann die *ziemlich* günstig besorgen. Geht um die 09/10er Modelle, Lieferung Herbst.


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

Hab schon lang nix mehr hier reingesetzt. 

Heute war die erste Ausfahrt.







Wird in Finale dann mal ordentlich getestet.


----------



## eL (24. März 2009)

suntour?


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> suntour?



Jep, die neue 2009èr Durolux.


----------



## eL (24. März 2009)

darf sowas an ein  leichtwille ?
da darfs doch eigentlich nur vom feinsten sein


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

Ich hab ja kein Leichtville 

Sonst dürften auch keine Downhill-Marys dran. 

Die Gabel wiegt nur 175gr. mehr als die 36èr Talas, die vorher drin war und hat 2cm mehr Federweg.


----------



## eL (24. März 2009)

du hast jetz ne 180er gabel an nem 130er rahmen?

wo hast du das denn bauen lassen? OCC ?


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> du hast jetz ne 180er gabel an nem 130er rahmen?
> 
> wo hast du das denn bauen lassen? OCC ?



Bumble`s Bikeschmiede 

Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## iTom (24. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab ja kein Leichtville
> 
> Sonst dürften auch keine Downhill-Marys dran.
> 
> Die Gabel wiegt nur 175gr. mehr als die 36èr Talas, die vorher drin war und hat 2cm mehr Federweg.



An ein Leichtwill, dürfen ja auch nur Freeride-Maries dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bumble`s Bikeschmiede
> 
> Nichts ist unmöglich



frag mal onkel herrli zu dem thema


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> frag mal onkel herrli zu dem thema



Bei Liteville darf man basteln, das ist sogar erwünscht, kein Scheiß jetzt.


----------



## eL (24. März 2009)

hajo du bist ja auch Bumbletester

wann wirds von leuchtwüll die erste betaversion geben?

gibbet dat leuchtschrill auch als quellcode?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> eL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > suntour?
> ...


Na dann schonmal viel Erfolg beim Weiterverkaufen...


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

Die letzten beiden Posts hab ich net kapiert


----------



## face-to-ground (24. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Posts hab ich net kapiert



der versuch dich oder besser deine kaufentscheidung zu bashen, weil anscheinend suntour=müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> der versuch dich oder besser deine kaufentscheidung zu bashen, weil anscheinend suntour=müll



Achso. 

Naja ich muss den Müll ja fahren und ich machs gerne. 

Was el geschrieben hat versteh ich allerdings immer noch nicht ?

Braucht man da bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel ?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Achso.
> 
> Naja ich muss den Müll ja fahren und ich machs gerne.
> 
> ...



definitiv


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> definitiv



Jetzt nicht mehr, ich muss morgen früh raus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> der versuch dich oder besser deine kaufentscheidung zu bashen, weil anscheinend suntour=müll


Nur vorweg: ich habe KEINE Vorurteile!  Sagen wir es so, ich kenne eine Person, die die 2008er getestet hat und trotz endloser Einstell- und Tuning-Versuche sozusagen jeden Meter davon bereut hat... sie fährt jetzt wieder Fox


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2009)

Außerdem gips genug 160er Hardtails - warum kein 180/130er Fully? Ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren.
Bumble, viel Spass in Finale mit der Fuhre.


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur vorweg: ich habe KEINE Vorurteile!  Sagen wir es so, ich kenne eine Person, die die 2008er getestet hat und trotz endloser Einstell- und Tuning-Versuche sozusagen jeden Meter davon bereut hat... sie fährt jetzt wieder Fox



Bei der 2008èr war die Kartusche ne Fehlentwicklung, die wurde geändert.


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Naja ich muss den Müll ja fahren und ich machs gerne.



Ich fahre auch "erfolgreich" auf meiner Müllsammlung


----------



## eL (25. März 2009)

ich wollt nur fragen wann leichtsinn mal nen fertiges produkt anbietet ?
und für die programmierfetischisten: ich lad mir den quellcode runner und kompilier mir mein fahrad selber.

hab grad dein megafred über dein durolux projekt gefunden. werd ihn aber nich lesen können  ich fühl mich da  "bei denen" ohne meine drogen nich soo


----------



## kneesliding (25. März 2009)

moin,

back to topic....
da es überall ausverkauf gibt, habe ich mir was gegönt, ist kein Rad teil, aber trotzdem...







Burton Ruler...


----------



## THBiker (25. März 2009)

Glückwunsch!!! und welches Brett dazu?  auch ein Ride?

wann gehst du boarden? in 2 Wochen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. März 2009)

Board bliebt erstmsl beim Alten 
wobei ich gern ein Nitro board hätte 

Wir fahren am 08.04 bis 15.04


----------



## kneesliding (25. März 2009)

Wann fährt ihr eigentlich weg?

wir fahren SA Wieder nach La Bresse wenn Jemand mit will, neue Toys müssen erst getestet werden


----------



## THBiker (25. März 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Wann fährt ihr eigentlich weg?



Am Samstag


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bei der 2008èr war die Kartusche ne Fehlentwicklung, die wurde geändert.


Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du mehr Spaß damit hast, als besagte Person!  Ich habe auf deinen Bildern gesehen, dass die Gabel auch deutlich weiter runter geht als die angegebenen 140, ist das bei der 2009er ein "offizielles" Feature oder eher sowas wie Toleranz?  So (und mit funktionierender Dämpfung) wird die Gabel echt wieder interessant!




kneesliding schrieb:


> Burton Ruler...


Ich hab das Modell von letztem Jahr, finde die absolut traumhaft!


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe auf deinen Bildern gesehen, dass die Gabel auch deutlich weiter runter geht als die angegebenen 140, ist das bei der 2009er ein "offizielles" Feature oder eher sowas wie Toleranz?



Ich sag nur: Bumble`s Bikeschmiede, nichts ist unmöglich.


----------



## face-to-ground (25. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...nichts ist unmöglich.



toyota baut auch gabeln für mtb´s?


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> toyota baut auch gabeln für mtb´s?



Tokojota nicht, nöö.


----------



## eL (25. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> toyota baut auch gabeln für mtb´s?




best of Benchmark das verpflichtet


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Bumble`s Bike*schmiede*, nichts ist unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. März 2009)

Der Bumble denkt bestimmt dass das Bild einen Sattel mit Sattelstütze darstellt ... so ein Schwucken-Weiß-Rad-Fahrer kann bestimmt nicht mit einer Flex umgehen


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der Bumble denkt bestimmt dass das Bild einen Sattel mit Sattelstütze darstellt ... so ein Schwucken-Weiß-Rad-Fahrer kann bestimmt nicht mit einer Flex umgehen



Nur weil du jetzt ne geile Vorderrad-Felge in NICHT-WEISS hast ne dicke Lippe riskieren. Pass bloß auf.


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... so ein Schwucken-Weiß-Rad-Fahrer ...



Nicht jeder Zahnarzt hat seine Harley schwarzmatt lackiert...

Definiere "Swchwucke" - ich wette es gelingt nicht.


----------



## face-to-ground (25. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Zahnarzt hat seine Harley schwarzmatt lackiert...



aber die fahren noch alle c´dale, oder? bitte sag ja, sonst ist ein weltbild zerstört...


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nur weil du jetzt ne geile Vorderrad-Felge in NICHT-WEISS hast ne dicke Lippe riskieren. Pass bloß auf.



Was für eine weiße Vorderradfelge? 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Definiere "Swchwucke" - ich wette es gelingt nicht.



Stimmt, das Wort kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Wort kenne ich nicht.



Danke fürs mitspielen - Ihren Gewinn holen Sie bitte an der Kasse ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> aber die fahren noch alle c´dale, oder? bitte sag ja, sonst ist ein weltbild zerstört...



bin kein zahnarzt 

kracht dein weltbild jetzt zusammen wie das finnanzkartenhaus des kapitalfaschismusses


----------



## Didgi (26. März 2009)

*661 Evolution Distressed Red *





*Oakley O-Frame MX*


----------



## Tobsn (26. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> aber die fahren noch alle c´dale, oder? bitte sag ja, sonst ist ein weltbild zerstört...


Zahnärzte und Anwälte fahren jetzt doch alle Liteville.
Letzte Woche kommt mir so ein Liteviller entgegen, nur das Beste vom Besten und komplett ausgestattet.
Rollt er damit schön brav neben seinen Frau her, um sie beim Joggen zu begleiten. 
Er sah angestrengter aus, als seine Frau. 

Cannondale ist inzwischen fast schon wieder rehabilitiert.


----------



## Speedbullit (26. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zahnärzte und Anwälte fahren jetzt doch alle Liteville.
> )



stimmt definitely nicht


----------



## face-to-ground (26. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> bin kein zahnarzt
> 
> kracht dein weltbild jetzt zusammen wie das finnanzkartenhaus des kapitalfaschismusses



noch nicht. ich warte noch ein knappes jahr, nachdem alle schon über die hiobsbotschaften bescheid gewusst haben, um dann total überrascht zu tun, während mein weltbild langsam zugrunde geht.


----------



## Tobsn (26. März 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> stimmt definitely nicht


Ich warte ja noch auf Bilder von Deinem neuen Spielzeug. 
D.D. hat geplaudert.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zahnärzte und Anwälte fahren jetzt doch alle Liteville.
> Letzte Woche kommt mir so ein Liteviller entgegen, nur das Beste vom Besten und komplett ausgestattet.
> Rollt er damit schön brav neben seinen Frau her, um sie beim Joggen zu begleiten.
> Er sah angestrengter aus, als seine Frau.
> ...



Für die Eisdiele reicht das C'dale allemal

Dass nur Zahnärzte u. Anwälte LV fahren kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Es fahren auch Schraubfaule und Genießer damit, wie Meinereiner


----------



## Tobsn (26. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...Dass nur Zahnärzte u. Anwälte LV fahren kann ich so nicht bestätigen...


Wo hast Du denn nur das nur bei mir gefunden.

Liteville ist ohne Zweifel einer der Lichtblicke der letzten Jahre nicht mehr und nicht weniger
Stelle nur fest, dass das was früher Cannondale war jetzt Liteville geworden ist.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn nur das nur bei mir gefunden.
> 
> Liteville ist ohne Zweifel einer der Lichtblicke der letzten Jahre nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> Stelle nur fest, dass das was früher Cannondale war jetzt Liteville geworden ist.



Das "nur" war mit grauer Schrift auf grauem Grund geschrieben gewesen, hast Du das nicht bemerkt
Ich hab es hineininterpretiert...
Ich hatte das Glück mehrere Räder in 2-3 Tagen so ziemlich ausführlich zu testen. Mein Favorit war ursprünglich eins von Simplon. Leider war der Spassfaktor beim LV am größten C'dale ist mir leider zu amerikanisch...


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Stelle nur fest, dass das was früher Cannondale war jetzt Liteville geworden ist.



So so, gips dann alsbald einen Litville Rahmen Weitwurfcontest auf irgendeinem schwindligen Festival ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. März 2009)

da simmer daaabei!!!

würde der rheinländer sagen

ich find den hype UND den preis völlig übertrieben. die dinger sind wie ein MB  keiner braucht sie wirklich


----------



## Tobsn (27. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte das Glück mehrere Räder in 2-3 Tagen so ziemlich ausführlich zu testen. Mein Favorit war ursprünglich eins von Simplon. Leider war der Spassfaktor beim LV am größten C'dale ist mir leider zu amerikanisch...


Brauchst Dich nicht zu rechtfertigen 

Es wird halt immer Kunden geben für die Geld keine Rolle spielen und die den höchst möglichen Imagetransfer suchen. 
Beim Biken war das früher Cannondale, dann Specalized und Scott, nun halt Liteville.
Dieser Effekt ist unabhängig von der absoluten Qualität des Produktes und ist nicht für alle Käufer gültig, muss man klar trennen. 
Es gibt auch Zahnärzte und Anwälte, die wissen was sie kaufen und wie man es artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2009)

Ach Leute... ist doch im Grunde vollkommen egal was jemand fährt, hauptsache er beweget es artgerecht und hat vorallem seinen Spass dabei. Ob das Radel nun 2000, 3000 oder 4000 Taler kostet ist doch die alleinige Sache des Käufers. Solange er nicht mit dem Kaufpreis und seiner dicken Hose angibt habe ich damit kein Problem.
Mut zur Bescheidenheit... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## iTom (27. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Biken war das früher Cannondale, dann Specalized und Scott


Wieviel Werbung haben die 3 genannten schalten müssen, um dieses Image zu bekommen


> , nun halt Liteville.


Wieviel die hier...

Wird hoffentlich beim Zweitgenannten die Qualität im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Quantität wie bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## kneesliding (28. März 2009)

So,

jetzt bin ich weider dran 
ist kein Fahrrad teil aber was solls, gibts überall ausverkauf und ich dachte warum nicht.
Das ding wird über Ostern unter die Luppe genommen...

Nitro Magnum Gunslinger 

Rawhide...


----------



## lomo (29. März 2009)




----------



## dr. lefty (31. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn nur das nur bei mir gefunden.
> 
> Liteville ist ohne Zweifel einer der Lichtblicke der letzten Jahre nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> Stelle nur fest, dass das was früher Cannondale war jetzt Liteville geworden ist.



cannondale ist ohne zweifel  das non plus ultra  . solche bikes zu bauen da kann liteville nur träumen! feel it !


----------



## Levty (31. März 2009)

dr. lefty schrieb:


> cannondale ist ohne zweifel  das non plus ultra  . solche bikes zu bauen da kann liteville nur träumen! feel it !


Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die Aussage totaler Schmarrn ist...

Dein Nickname geht hier im Forum mal gaaaarnicht!


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die Aussage totaler Schmarrn ist...



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (1. April 2009)

Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an. Ich glaube nur bei Cannondale gibt es Serienmäßig Eis-Tüten-Halter am Lenker


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an. Ich glaube nur bei Cannondale gibt es Serienmäßig Eis-Tüten-Halter am Lenker


Die hat Liteville doch am Oberrohr.
Draufsetzen und schon schwenken die Tütenhalter nach oben.
Tüte einhängen und Fahrrad heim schieben, da pedalieren nicht mehr möglich ist.
Da hat Liteville das Ganze leider nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Speedbullit (1. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf Bilder von Deinem neuen Spielzeug.
> D.D. hat geplaudert.



ist leider noch nicht fertig


----------



## iTom (1. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die hat Liteville doch am Oberrohr.
> Draufsetzen und schon schwenken die Tittenhalter nach oben.
> Titte einhängen und Fahrrad heim schieben, da pedalieren nicht mehr möglich ist.
> Da hat Liteville das Ganze leider nicht zu Ende gedacht.



Hä??? Wo schwenkt den beim 101 irgendwas ? Wie kommst Du auf Tittenhalter?


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ist leider noch nicht fertig


Wann stellst Du es daheim vor? 



iTom schrieb:


> Hä??? Wo schwenkt den beim 101 irgendwas ?...


Bei dem Volksmodell haben die ja wirklich alles wegrationalisiert. 
Hinterbaufederung, Tütenhalter, ....


----------



## Speedbullit (1. April 2009)

ist schon durch die regierung abgesegnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues:
Zum biken:



für so generell:


----------



## face-to-ground (1. April 2009)

Neues Modell. Originalteile.


----------



## Levty (1. April 2009)

Schuhe sind gut. Andere Schnürsenkel vielleicht rein, oder bist du jeden Tag auf einer Beerdigung?


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

ja weiße sind dabei, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal reinmachen.


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was neues:
> Zum biken:
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das die Sidewinder neuster Jahrgang? Würde mich dann mal interessieren, wie die sich schlagen. Ich hatte schon Jahrgänge, die waren super und zwei Jahre später das Modell war nach drei Monaten für die Tonne.


Kelme - zurück von der Kurzhosen-Tour


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

Sind keine Sidewinder sonder Digit. Tragen sich sehr angenehm und sind auch gut durchlüftet, das mit der Haltbarkeit wird sich zeigen.

Lukas - fährt auch in kurzen Hosen


----------



## Levty (1. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> ja weiße sind dabei, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal reinmachen.


Ne, nicht weiß, sonst sieht aus wie bei den da:





Du musst bunt werden!


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

"wie bei den da" is beschissen... Bunt? Vorschläge für ne Farbe?


----------



## iTom (1. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> "wie bei den da" is beschissen... Bunt? Vorschläge für ne Farbe?



pink


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2009)

Links gelb und rechts grün. Das bedeutet wahrscheinlich auch irgendwas - z. Bsp. das du einen schwulen Hund hast - aber das wäre jetzt egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> "wie bei den da" is beschissen... Bunt? Vorschläge für ne Farbe?


Hier mal meine,





 ...aber zu Schwarz sollte was anderes besser passen. Grellgrün z.B.





(Sry, hab kein besseres Bild gefunden...)

...Nein, das sind nicht meine Beine


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sind das die Sidewinder neuster Jahrgang?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt 


Heute frisch eingetroffen:

Neues multifunktionales Mehrzweck-Beinkleid







Selbstparodie:


----------



## Romarius (2. April 2009)

reifenfrage:

meine bb hinten sind mitlerweile recht weit unten, brauche also ersatz. dummerweise vergess ich immer wieder welche reifen es in welchen ausführungen gibt...

brauch nen hinterreifen, bb war ok, neue sollte aber mehr durchschlagschutz bieten, vielleicht bisschen besser bei matsch, aber eher ein allroundreifen der bei touren im pw, in bikeparks und alpiner aktion was aushält. dazu möglichst billig ist. viel schwerer als bb sollte er nicht sein (die jetzigen gut 17kg sind schon ordentlich auf beim touren). will den hr am besten NIE wechseln bis er durch ist.

dann solls noch was allround bzw. eher richtung matsche für vorne sein. hab nen 2,7er minion, geht im trockenen super, bei matsche null und zu schwr zum touren. auch nen 2,35er kenda hab ich. ist leicht und eher so lala. eher pannenanfällig. also hier bitte was als wechselteil das auf touren geht, aber auch bikepark aushält bei eher feuchten bedingungen.

ach, irgend nen falt-advantage 2.4 hab ich zuhause noch als reise-reserve. erfüllt der vielleicht die ansprüche?

kosten darf das ganze natürlich am besten garnix. 

gibts vielleicht irgendwo ne übersichtsseite mit details zu allen reifen, vor/nachteilen?


----------



## Speedbullit (2. April 2009)

ich habe gehört beim bäcker färzel in mannheim, Q7 kann man sich die passenden reifen backen lassen


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

Trailborn in Mannheim, da wird Dir geholfen.
Mit Abstand die ausführlichste Beratung zum Thema Reifen. 













Schon mal mit Reifen wechseln probiert
1 Set für Touren
1 Set für Park
1 Set für Matsch/Winter


----------



## Levty (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Trailborn in Mannheim, da wird Dir geholfen.
> Mit Abstand die ausführlichste Beratung zum Thema Reifen.


...bring Zeit mit


----------



## Romarius (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Reifen wechseln probiert


nö. das wär ja anstrengend. igittigittigitt.

ein reifenbäcker. logisch, warum bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen


----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Trailborn in Mannheim, da wird Dir geholfen.
> Mit Abstand die ausführlichste Beratung zum Thema Reifen.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum nicht gleich Laufradsätze? Beim Auto hat man auch meist Kompletträder...
Bremsscheiben u. Kassette muß halt entprechend schnell wechselbar sein...


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon mal mit Reifen wechseln probiert?
> ...


Diese i-Pod Generation. 
Zu Faul um mal einen Reifenheber oder Karte in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Diese i-Pod Generation.
> Zu Faul um mal einen Reifenheber oder Karte in die Hand zu nehmen.



Fätz mit Krikkä, ....für jede Gelegenheit ein anderes Rad wäre noch besser


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Fätz mit Krikkä, ....für jede Gelegenheit ein anderes Rad wäre noch besser


Am traurigsten finde ich ja, dass der Kollege sowohl fehlende Kraft/Kondition, als auch fahrerisches Unvermögen durch Material kompensieren will. 
Ein exklusives Privileg der älteren Biker. Die Jungen sollen üben und trainieren.
Draußen radeln ist halt was anderes, wie an der PSP.


----------



## Bumble (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Am traurigsten finde ich ja, dass der Kollege sowohl fehlende Kraft/Kondition, als auch fahrerisches Unvermögen durch Material kompensieren will.



An solchen Äußerungen liegt es wohl, dass du so beliebt bist.


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> An solchen Äußerungen liegt es wohl, dass du so beliebt bist.


Danke 
Geb mein Bestes.


----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Am traurigsten finde ich ja, dass der Kollege sowohl fehlende Kraft/Kondition, als auch fahrerisches Unvermögen durch Material kompensieren will.
> Ein exklusives Privileg der älteren Biker. Die Jungen sollen üben und trainieren.
> Draußen radeln ist halt was anderes, wie an der PSP.



Volkswirtschaftlich sind die älteren Fahrer lieber gesehen, da durch Höherpreisiges mehr MWST für den Staat abfällt und weniger gesundheitsschädigend unterwegs sind


----------



## Houschter (2. April 2009)

@R: Conti's RubberQueen in 2.4 könnte deinen Ansprüchen genügen, sowohl vorn als auch hinten ein guter Allrounder
Nur das LowCostKriterium erfüllt er nicht ganz

Für Vorn wär auch der MountainKing ne Alternative, ist mein Lieblingsreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. April 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Für Vorn wär auch der MountainKing ne Alternative, ist mein Lieblingsreifen



Haben die den immer noch nicht in Durchschlag-King umbenannt ? 

Totaler Rotz der Reifen, hör bloß auf Romarius.


----------



## Phil81 (2. April 2009)

War mit dem Ding mal am Gardasee nach 2 Tagen war der völlig runter. Einer der schlechtesten Reifen die ich je hatte. Und Gerollt ist er auch noch ********


----------



## Houschter (2. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> War mit dem Ding mal am Gardasee nach 2 Tagen war der völlig runter. Einer der schlechtesten Reifen die ich je hatte. Und Gerollt ist er auch noch ********


Respekt!Nen Vorderreifen in zwei Tagen abgefahren, stramme Leistung

Jede Kapelle hat halt ihre Fans....


----------



## Bumble (2. April 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Respekt!Nen Vorderreifen in zwei Tagen abgefahren, stramme Leistung
> 
> Jede Kapelle hat halt ihre Fans....



Bist schonmal am Gardasee die Männertrails gefahren ?

Wenn nein, bitte nicht weiter blöd rumlabern, okay ?


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bist schonmal am Gardasee die Männertrails gefahren ?
> 
> Wenn nein, bitte nicht weiter blöd rumlabern, okay ?



Da sollte wohl einer mal Holzhacken gehn


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2009)

"Volkswirtschaftlich" wäre es klug in vielerlei Hinsicht, etwas Egogas aus der Diskussion heraus zu nehmen.

...Schlachtplatte ist Schlachtplatte und will NICHT Lachplatte...


----------



## Levty (3. April 2009)

Haha, die Lachplatte bringts


----------



## Houschter (3. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bist schonmal am Gardasee die Männertrails gefahren ?
> 
> Wenn nein, bitte nicht weiter blöd rumlabern, okay ?



Schöne Antwort 

Stimmungshebung durch Niveausenkung....

Du bist mein Held!


----------



## Tobsn (3. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die Dip.Ing zu Elâs neuem Bike.

Und zwar interessiert mich der theoretische Vorteil von dieser Art Viergelenker gegenÃ¼ber dem Klassischen. Canyon, Specialized, Liteville, â¦
Neuerdings sieht man diese Art des Viergelenker ja an verschiedenen Fabrikaten Canyon, Titus,.. und es werden immer mehr. Wobei sich mir der Sinn nicht erschlieÃt. 

Beim klassischen Viergelenker befindet sich der Drehpunkt am Anfang des Federwegs vor/Ã¼ber dem Trettlager und bewegt sich wÃ¤hrend des Einfederns zum Kettenblatt hin.
Beim Lapierre ist es genau anders herum.
Am Anfang des Federwegs liegt der Drehpunkt sehr nahe am Kettenblatt und bewegt sich dann nach vorne/unten.






Auf dem Bild sieht man den Unterschied.
Der Umlenkhebel steht einmal waagerecht und einmal senkrecht.
Stevens: klassischer Viergelenker
Lapierre: neuerer Viergelenker.
Das Smubob VPP lassen wir mal raus.


----------



## Romarius (3. April 2009)

Vorteile sehe ich insb. auf der Haben-Seite der jeweiligen Firmen.

zurück zur Reifenfrage: MuddyMary/ Swampthing, hinten in 2,35 faltbar bzw ohne Draht in einer harten Mischung. lieg ich damit im Bereich des empfehlenswerten? 
vorne dann 2,5 und eher Drahtversion in weicher Mischung... ?


(mist, meine Bremsbeläge sind immer noch net da. grml)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2009)

Also wenn ich mir das so anschaue macht das kinematisch keinen großen Unterschied. Die Koppel (Druckstrebe) wird einfach nur anders angelenkt. Im Grunde könnte man auch den Stevensrahmen mit den gleichen Aufnahmepunkten wie den Lapierre bauen, nur eben mit anderer Wippe. Ich denke das ist einfach Mode die Anlenkung so auszuführen. Beide "Systeme" fallen ja auch unter das Horst-Link Patent von Specialized soviel ich weiß. Zumindest mein Helius fällt darunter und das hat ja auch die Anlenkung wie das Lapierre.
Von diesem ganzen Progressionsgelaber in Sachen Hinterbau halte ich sowieso nix. Habe dazu mal ein paar theoretische "Untersuchungen" durchgeführt. Die Winkeländerungen und somit die Änderungen der Hebelarme die ja eigentlich eine Progression verursachen können sind wirklich minimal. Viel entscheidender für die Progression halte ich die Einfedergeschwindigkeit. Das ergibt sich auch aus der Gleichung F=x' * d. Wobei x' die Geschwindigkeit und d die Dämpfungskonstante des Dämpfers darstellt.

Der VVP Hinterbau verfolgt ja ein ganz anderes Ziel. Ich sage nur S-förmiges Einfedern. Dafür fährt der sich halt wie horst wenn er nicht ganau auf das Fahrergewicht eingestellt ist. 

So das war nu alles mal ganz oberflächlich. Bin gerade auch auf dem Sprung. Wenn später noch Fragen sind kann man noch mal genau drüber schauen.
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Tobsn (3. April 2009)

Der Drehpunkt bei einem Viergelenker ergibt sich ja aus dem Schnittpunkt von  zwei gedachten Linien.
Linie 1:Hauptschwingenlager und Horst-Link (bei beiden gleich)
Linie 2: Lager an der Sitzstrebe und am Rahmen. (hier liegt der Unterschied)Wie der Dämpfer angelenkt wird, ist mal nicht von Interesse.
Die Linie 1 bewegt sich während dem Einfedern kaum, während sich die Linie 2 aufgrund des kürzeren Abstands der 2 Punkte deutlich verlagert.

Diese Linie 2 steht beim Lapierre zu Beginn fast senkrecht und wird beim Einfedern immer flacher und schneidet die Linie 1 immer weiter vor dem Kettenblatt.
Beim klassischen Viergelenker steht die Linie 2 zu Beginn fast waagrecht und wird beim Einfedern immer steiler.
Die Theorie hinter dem klassischen Viergelenker sagt, dass der Drehpunkt zu Beginn des Federwegs möglich weit vorne oben liegen soll, denn so kann das Rad in Stoßrichtung ausweichen. Das sorgt für viel Komfort und durch den gewollten Kettenzug wird der Hinterbau beim Pedalieren ruhig gehalten.
Am Ende des Federwegs soll der Drehpunkt aber möglichst nahe am Kettenblatt liegen, damit zu starker Pedalrückschlag vermieden wird.
Das Lapierre muss rein theoretisch wippen wie ne Gummi-Kuh und bei einem Drop ganz schön an der Kette reisen. 
Was aber dem widerspricht, was ich bisher an Erfahrungen gehört habe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2009)

@ Romarius: Ich fahre Muddy Mary FR (falt) in 2.35, vorne Gooey Gluey, hinten Tripple Compound (Gewicht ist fast identlich mit der Betty). Damit bin ich sowohl im PW, als auch in Portes sehr gut gefahren  Wenn du vorne etwas mehr willst, nimm den 2.5er, da kannst du dann auch fast schon die Standard-Mischung nehmen (Tripple C.), da der echt greift wie ein Schaufelrad  Wenn du eh schon die DH-Karkasse nehmen willst, kannst du den ja auch mit ziemlich wenig Luft fahren, da wäre zusätzlich die weiche Mischung dann schon sehr extrem, finde ich.




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Der VVP Hinterbau verfolgt ja ein ganz anderes Ziel. Ich sage nur S-förmiges Einfedern. Dafür fährt der sich halt wie horst wenn er nicht ganau auf das Fahrergewicht eingestellt ist.


Korrekt! Hier merkt man ganz schnell, ob das Setup passt oder nicht


----------



## eL (3. April 2009)

Finger wech von mein neues Boot!!!

Tobs wenn du schon verlink´st dann richtisch

es handelt sich kongkret um  U516

wenn ich geahnt hätte was das auslöst wären die Taler auf dem Konto geblieben ....bis zur Abwertung


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. April 2009)

@ Romarius. Kann dir den Swampthing 60a, in 2,5 empfehlen. Fahre ihn seit Dez. Alles was matscht ist purer Fun für den Reifen. ähhhh und auch für den Fahrer


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2009)

auch neu:


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

soo alucookringe


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2009)

logisch - aber dann hab ich festgestellt, daß der durchmesser für den eigentlichen verwendungszweck zu klein ist. also hab ich sie notgedrungen ans mtb geschraubt, wo sie zufälligerweise perfekt passen


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

sieht nach einviertel zoll aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> soo alucookringe



ist es ja auch - das war ja auch nur ein dummer spruch in bezug auf deinen ersten post


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

wenn ich es jetzt nochmal lese lässt es zumindest 2 interpretationsrichtungen zu

sucht euch eine aus


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

Ich brauch da mal die allgemeinen pflegehinweise für mein neues Boot entschlüsselt





10a übernehmen sie bitte


----------



## Flugrost (4. April 2009)

Waschen nur mit Dampfstrahler
Nich mim Föhn trockenhauchen - nimm schlechten Atem
Nicht bleichen weil schon weiss
Schleudern nur in Spitzkehren
Bügeln macht hüdroförmchen platt


iV10a
Kruß/A


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2009)

Nach dem, was da alles verboten ist, muss es ein Mädchenfahrratt sein.


----------



## eL (5. April 2009)

und irgendwo stand da noch


"lasse reden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. April 2009)

War heute im Wald unterwegs wegen Maßnehmen für den neuen Radständer Modell "Kyrill". Wird auch als Ausführung für bis zu vier Räder geliefert.


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie Du wolle
> 
> Noch sehr unfertig das ganze, awa des werd
> 
> ...



@Guru,
sehr schön, aber es geht noch besser 













alla donn Du Sack


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2009)

Da hat wer die Böden geschrubbt. Bald is die Theke auch Schlachtplattenkompatibel!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2009)

das regal sieht noch so aufgeräumt aus...


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das regal sieht noch so aufgeräumt aus...



Das sieht jetzt schon anderst aus


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. April 2009)

Mensch guru... die Leitzordner sind ja noch nicht mal beschriftet  
Viel Erfolg mit deinem Lädchen


----------



## Ottrott (8. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Ich brauch da mal die allgemeinen pflegehinweise für mein neues Boot entschlüsselt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehehehe,

habe das Vorjahresmodell....


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> mensch guru... Die leitzordner sind ja noch nicht mal beschriftet :d
> viel erfolg mit deinem lädchen






guru39 schrieb:


> das sieht jetzt schon anderst aus  :d



:d


----------



## face-to-ground (8. April 2009)

auch neu:








vorläufiges fazit: endlich baut uvex gescheite polster in den hut. einstellbarkeit lässt keine wünsche übrig, sitzt wesentlich angenehmer als der alte uvex wing rs.


----------



## Flugrost (9. April 2009)

is das der Uvex BASF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (9. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> is das der Uvex BASF?



ja, einer von 2 modellen. offiziell schimpft sich das ding uvex x-ride. und auch für 'normalsterbliche' gibts den in schickem metallicblau 
der andere müsste ein uvex boss sein.


----------



## Speedbullit (10. April 2009)

so die black pearl ist heute vom stapel gelaufen. sattel und dämpfer wird noch getauscht.


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2009)

Wow, geile Karre  An die Farbe der Laufräder muss ich mich aber noch gewöhnen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> An die Farbe der Laufräder muss ich mich aber noch gewöhnen


Speedbullit darf sowas fahren!  

Schickes Radel... melde dich mal sobald du wieder Radelbereit bist. Dann drehen wir mal ne Runde...


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Speedbullit darf sowas fahren!



jep, der darf das


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2009)

Schickes Ding, die Nomaden fand ich schon immer gut.


----------



## Quente (11. April 2009)

Im Bereich Mainzertal sind die Gemeinen "Ichwerfdireinenastinsrad" unterwegs.





Dank an meinen Mitfahrer für das Ziehen.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. April 2009)

Noi:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. April 2009)

Quente schrieb:


> Im Bereich Mainzertal sind die Gemeinen "Ichwerfdireinenastinsrad" unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und schon wieder ein neues Schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. April 2009)

is das bild einfach nur komisch fotografiert oder fehlt da tatsächlich das zweite zahnrad von rechts?


----------



## eL (18. April 2009)

der schatten des schaltzuges!!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. April 2009)

Außerdem ists kein Zahnrad sondern ein Kettenrad. In diesem Fall auch kein Ritzel, da wir letztes Wochenende ja alle gelernt haben das ein Ritzel, ungeachtet von der Größe, immer das antreibende Element in einem Kettentrieb ist... 
Bei einem Fahrrad ist also der Begriff Kettenblatt und Ritzel im gewöhnlichen Sprachgebrauch genau genommen vertauscht.
Gruß!

nico - und wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Bogie (18. April 2009)

Klugschei..er


----------



## lukabe (18. April 2009)

Kam heute an:



Neuer Tacho, der alte hat leider mit der Bikehose n Bad in der Waschmaschine genommen. Ging zwar inzwischen wieder, hatte aber eh nen Softwarefehler.
Und n neuen Schlauch fürs Rennrad, der alte hält die Luft irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bei einem Fahrrad ist also der Begriff Kettenblatt und Ritzel im gewöhnlichen Sprachgebrauch genau genommen vertauscht.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico - und wieder was gelernt...



Nö, auf einer Kassette waren noch nie Kettenblätter geschweige denn kettenräder - noch nie!
Oder muss ich meinen Sprachgebrauch updaten? Welches Servicepack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. April 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Klugschei..er



nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund 

@fluggedöns: brauchst deutsch 5.3.26 aber das upgrade geht nur mit service pack 2


----------



## Flugrost (19. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @fluggedöns: brauchst deutsch 5.3.26 ...



Rückschritt geht nicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (19. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nö, auf einer Kassette waren noch nie Kettenblätter geschweige denn kettenräder - noch nie!
> Oder muss ich meinen Sprachgebrauch updaten? Welches Servicepack?


Erkläre ich die später am Gemüsehändler woher ich glaube das dieser Ritzel <-> Kettenblattirrglaube herkommt...


----------



## kneesliding (19. April 2009)

Blöde frage,
wo ist der Gemüsehandler ??


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


>


Also die Laufräder fand ich auch live nicht wirklich schön, ist aber trotzdem ein sehr schicker Hobel!  (steht auch auf der Liste möglicher Nachfolger für meins) Ich hoffe, du hattest Spaß am Weinbiet heute


----------



## strandi (19. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Noi:



habsch och


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Rückschritt geht nicht.



brauchst ein festplattenformatiertool:


----------



## THBiker (20. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


>



Bis auf die Felgen TOP  aber Geschmacksache


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2009)

soo schlimm finde ich die farbe gar net. aber irgendwie müsste die farbe ab und an am radl noch auftauchen - an ein paar schrauben o.ä.

auch neu - endlich! leider passt der farbton doch nicht exakt zu den naben


----------



## THBiker (20. April 2009)

> soo schlimm finde ich die farbe gar net. aber irgendwie müsste die farbe ab und an am radl noch auftauchen



mir würde rot (entsprechend den Naben) sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (20. April 2009)

wart ihr die gruppe mit dem gelben ironhorse?

wir hatten dann auch noch spass am stabenberg.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also die Laufräder fand ich auch live nicht wirklich schön, ist aber trotzdem ein sehr schicker Hobel!  (steht auch auf der Liste möglicher Nachfolger für meins) Ich hoffe, du hattest Spaß am Weinbiet heute


----------



## Speedbullit (20. April 2009)

um die farbdiskusion noch etwas anzuregen, habe ich hier noch ein schönes schmankarl


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wart ihr die gruppe mit dem gelben ironhorse?


Kooorrekt! Und wir waren auch die mit der Einheitsbekleidung in Portes, falls du dich erinnerst  Wäre ja gerne auf ein Schwätzchen und eine Nomad-Besichtigung rüber gekommen, aber ich war gestern auf die Bahn angewiesen, deshalb mussten wir weiter  Wir fahren uns sicher mal wieder irgendwo über den Weg...

Das gelbe 7point von Matze hatte übrigens am Sonntag auch PW-Premiere, geht wohl höllisch gut, das Teil.


Zum Thema Farbe: Ich finde das Lila ansich absolut geil! Auch die Kombi mit dem Rot finde ich gut, nur müssten da für mich schwarze Speichen rein, so wärs mir zu arg.


----------



## Speedbullit (20. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kooorrekt! Und wir waren auch die mit der Einheitsbekleidung in Portes, falls du dich erinnerst  Wäre ja gerne auf ein Schwätzchen und eine Nomad-Besichtigung rüber gekommen, aber ich war gestern auf die Bahn angewiesen, deshalb mussten wir weiter  Wir fahren uns sicher mal wieder irgendwo über den Weg...



dann sag ich mal bis die tage


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> um die farbdiskusion noch etwas anzuregen, habe ich hier noch ein schönes schmankarl



Yeah, das Schwitzebändchen iss schon sehr Porno.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2009)

Was ein Glück das ich kurzsichtig bin , aber..... da bekommt der Begriff bunt einen völlig neuen Stellenwert.  hat was.


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> um die farbdiskusion noch etwas anzuregen, habe ich hier noch ein schönes schmankarl


muss man den armen tierchen im wald so etwas antun?
neineinein.

die heutige jugend. wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## Benjamin13 (20. April 2009)

.....man man man der lrs von speedbullit ist doch hammer....ihr habt nur alle keine ahnung


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Was ein Glück das ich kurzsichtig bin , aber..... da bekommt der Begriff bunt einen völlig neuen Stellenwert.  hat was.



Fliederfarben ist dieses Jahr die angesagte Farbe Aber nur diese Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Fliederfarben ist dieses Jahr die angesagte Farbe Aber nur diese Jahr...



An der Kiste iss aber so ziemlich alles FLIEDER


----------



## THBiker (21. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> An der Kiste iss aber so ziemlich alles FLIEDER



Vielleicht ist´s ja ne Tarn-Lackierung für Flieder-Wälder  und keiner hat´s gemerkt. Oder habt ihr ihn schon damit in Flieder-Wälder fahren sehen   ich nicht 

edit

ich glaub die Handschuhe von der Setffi würden gut dazu passen


----------



## kneesliding (21. April 2009)

tcha,

anscheinend habt ihr alle nicht mitbekommen...

pink ist der neue Grau..


----------



## THBiker (21. April 2009)

Think Pink...oder


----------



## kneesliding (21. April 2009)

Steht ihn gut


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Bumble goes Tubeless die 2. 






Hab bissl Schiss vor dem was Mücke mit uns in der Schweiz vorhat, da muss jetzt was her was exzellent rollt und trotzdem nicht ständig durchschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (21. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab bissl Schiss vor dem was Mücke mit uns in der Schweiz vorhat, da muss jetzt was her was exzellent rollt und trotzdem nicht ständig durchschlägt



Und du meinst da ist der FatAl bert der Richtige  bin auch am überlegen ob ich den für´s Hardtail holen soll. Welche Version hast du genommen, da gibt´s doch verschiedene...Doubledefense und Snkae irgendwas....


----------



## lukabe (21. April 2009)

Sieht nach Snake Skin aus... wär cool wenn du dann mal berichten könntest wie sich der so schlägt.
Kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich auch drauf wenn der 08er runtergefahren is. Was aber noch dauern kann... soll ja sehr lange halten.


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Und du meinst da ist der FatAl bert der Richtige  bin auch am überlegen ob ich den für´s Hardtail holen soll. Welche Version hast du genommen, da gibt´s doch verschiedene...Doubledefense und Snkae irgendwas....



UST gibts nur eine Version in 2009.

Ist ein 2,4èr UST Rear Evo Line Snake Skin Triple Nano Compound   

Ich will den auf meiner 5.1èr Felge mit Ghetto-Tubeless fahren, also mit zerschnittenem 20Zoll Schlauch und Milch.

Aufpumpen ging schonmal super mit der normalen Pumpe und die Luft hält er schon ohne Milch recht gut.

Morgen kommt der Sabber rein und dann wird das Teil mal gefahren.

Vorne mach ich mir den allerdings nicht drauf, da bleib ich bei Muddy Mary 2.5 oder Minion DH Front.

Rollen soll der Albert ja super und Berichten zufolge soll der vom Grip her auch garnicht mal so schlecht sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich will den auf meiner 5.1èr Felge mit Ghetto-Tubeless fahren, also mit zerschnittenem 20Zoll Schlauch und Milch.
> 
> Aufpumpen ging schonmal super mit der normalen Pumpe und die Luft hält er schon ohne Milch recht gut.
> ...
> Rollen soll der Albert ja super und Berichten zufolge soll der vom Grip her auch garnicht mal so schlecht sein.


Fürs Ghetto-Tubeless kannste auch gleich die non-UST Version nehmen. Ich fahre das jetzt (mit Eclipse und NN) seit ca. 1em Jahr am HT und hatte bis letzte Woche keine Probleme. Die sind jetzt da in Form einer verdallerten Felge, wegen nicht der Fahrweise angepasstem Luftdruck.  Da hilft dann auch die Milch nix mehr, dann muss man halt nen Schlauch einziehen (und genug Luft reinpumpen).

Der UST Schlappen dürfte etwas besseren Durchschlagschutz haben, ich halte das trotzdem für die schwächste Stelle des Systems.


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Bei Non-Ust Reifen habe ich das Problem, dass ich die zuhause mit der normalen Pumpe nicht aufgepumpt bekomme.
Mit UST-Reifen funktioniert das auch so perfekt, die dichten super ab.
Hab keinen Bock den Kram zur Tanke zu schleppen um dort Luft draufzuballern.

Außerdem sind die UST-Reifen schwerer und haben ne dementsprechend stabilere Seitenwand die dann ja auch Schutz gegen scharfe Steine bietet und schlagen wegen der dicken Karkasse nicht so schnelle auf die Felge durch bei wenig Luftdruck.

Meine 5.1 hat schon paar hübsche Dellen durch Schläge von oben.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Bumble kommt von der Dichtmilch einfach nicht los... Da solltest du echt was gegen machen...


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bumble kommt von der Dichtmilch einfach nicht los...



Ich hab da nen leichten Fetisch was das Zeug angeht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2009)

Spreche mal mit Stefan was der von Schwalbe (war zwar ein Nobby Nic) mit Milch auf seinem Zonenschein hält. Permanent mussten wir warten und zum Schluss ist er mit ü2 bar gefahren.


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Spreche mal mit Stefan was der von Schwalbe (war zwar ein Nobby Nic) mit Milch auf seinem Zonenschein hält. Permanent mussten wir warten und zum Schluss ist er mit ü2 bar gefahren.



Deshalb hab ich ja den Albert in UST genommen.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Ich checks ja auch nicht... Einfach nen Schlauch rein... Geschmeidig in den Knien machen und scho geht das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich checks ja auch nicht... Einfach nen Schlauch rein... Geschmeidig in den Knien machen und scho geht das...



Bei wenig Luft steigt aber die Gefahr eines Durchschlags und ich bin halt gerne mit deutlich unter 2bar unterwegs.

Reifen die das können wiegen ne Tonne und rollen meist beschi$$en.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Ohhh yeah!! Extrem low pressure riding... *Pommesgabel_mach*...


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)




----------



## Don Stefano (21. April 2009)

Mit Milch geht zwar der Schlauch nicht drauf, statt dessen gibt's verbeulte Felgen.

Da hat aber mit Schwalbe oder Maxxis oder Nokian oder sonstigen Reifenmarken gar nix zu tun. Es ist eine einfache physikalische Abhängigkeit:
Dünne Karkasse -> Durchschlag bei wenig Luftdruck
Dicke Karkasse -> Durchschlag wird auch bei wenig Luftdruck verhindert
Schlauch im Reifen -> Snakebite (und evtl. verbogene Felge) bei Durchschlag
Milch im Reifen -> kein Snakebite, bei verbogener Felge auch nicht mehr dicht

Evtl. probiere ich als nächstes die Kombi dicke Karkasse mit Milch.


----------



## lukabe (21. April 2009)

Heut morgen kam der DHL:



Endlich ein Disk Laufradsatz, der alte war ja bisschen schief und auch optisch nich so der Hit. Jetzt sieht das ganze so aus:


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2009)

fein


----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bumble kommt von der Dichtmilch einfach nicht los... Da solltest du echt was gegen machen...



Yes!!!

du machst mein tag 



und wer sich die felge zerdallert sollt wirklich mal über sein fahrstil nachdenken. der is dann einfach nicht geschmeidig genug


----------



## Flugrost (21. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Yes!!!
> 
> du machst mein tag
> 
> ...



oder die Felge is zu geschmeidig...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Immer geschmeidig in de Knies und schää umme Steine drumherum rollern und nicht drübermoshen... dann geht dat scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

Das wiederum klingt nach zu schmalen reifen!! 18mm oder so


----------



## lukabe (21. April 2009)

genau, immer schön in die Knie... so wie ich gestern nach dem Sprung im Odinstal:


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich checks ja auch nicht... Einfach nen Schlauch rein...


Dito. Was ohne Schlauch kommt mir nicht auf die Felge! 




Bumble schrieb:


> Bei wenig Luft steigt aber die Gefahr eines Durchschlags und ich bin halt gerne mit deutlich unter 2bar unterwegs.
> 
> Reifen die das können wiegen ne Tonne und rollen meist beschi$$en.


Ich bin schon eine genze Weile auf beiden MTBs nur noch mit Luftdrücken < 2 bar unterwegs und mein letzter Platten müsste irgendwann 2007 gewesen sein. Einzige Ausnahme kürzlich ein durchgescheuerter Schlauch aufgrund von defektem Felgenband, aber das zählt nicht  Der schwerste Reifen war dabei einer mit 900g, der leichteste hat um die 700 und was das Rollen angeht find ichs noch absolut im Rahmen. Ich bin aber auch 1. ein Leichtgewicht und 2. alles andere als ein Materialquäler. (was ich dir aber nicht unterstellen will  )


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

@Smubob: Du fährst aber bestimmt auch nicht die Männertrails am Gardasee!   *duck_und_weg*


----------



## Houschter (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Smubob: Du fährst aber bestimmt auch nicht die Männertrails am Gardasee!   *duck_und_weg*



Es kann nur Einengeben!


----------



## iTom (21. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dito. Was ohne Schlauch kommt mir nicht auf die Felge! ...



Du weißt ja, ohne "Gummi" ist schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Smubob: Du fährst aber bestimmt auch nicht die Männertrails am Gardasee!   *duck_und_weg*


Nein, so viel Memme bin ich zugegebenermaßen 




iTom schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, ohne "Gummi" ist schöner


Dich will ich mal ohne Reifen im Wad sehen! 


@ Bumble: btw, hast du einen Messschieber und könntest mal Breite und Dicke (am besten einfach incl. Felge) bei dem new Albert messen? Oder kannst du mir evtl. sagen, wie der verglichen mit MM 2.35 oder BB 2.4 ausfällt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. April 2009)

Breite Felgen fahren. Das hilft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

Genau deshalb hab ich dem HT einen Satz 729 spendiert. Bisher trotz CC-Reifen und < 2 bar keine Probleme, auch nicht auf der Himmelsleiter


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Beitrag gelöscht - Bitte keine Beleidigungen etc...
Thomas


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt also das Großmaul für euch, interessant.


Logger bleiwe!  Also ICH hab das als Spaß verstanden und für was anderes halte ich es auch nicht.


Nur zur Erinnerung:





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Bumble: btw, hast du einen Messschieber und könntest mal Breite und Dicke (am besten einfach incl. Felge) bei dem new Albert messen? Oder kannst du mir evtl. sagen, wie der verglichen mit MM 2.35 oder BB 2.4 ausfällt?


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Logger bleiwe!  Also ICH hab das als Spaß verstanden und für was anderes halte ich es auch nicht.


Genau so wars gemeint... als Spass...


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Werd später die Breite mal ausmessen. 

Jetzt ist mein schöner Eintrag weg. 

Wird jetzt auch im Pfalz Forum nach dem Rechten gesehn ? 

Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

Thomas Augen sind überall!  Vielleicht hat aber auch jemand deinen Beitrag gemeldet?!


----------



## Levty (22. April 2009)

Unser Bummel ist eh schon auf der Schwarzen Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Thomas Augen sind überall!  Vielleicht hat aber auch jemand deinen Beitrag gemeldet?!



du verräter


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du verräter


Nöö... ich habe garnicht mitbekommen was im Originalpost stand...


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Stand nix schlimmes drin. 

Hab mich nur bissl über einen gewissen Herren hier im Forum ausgelassen und habe dessen Kompetenz angezweifelt. 

Ich hätte ihn vielleicht nicht mit einem Werkzeug vergleichen sollen, wobei man das harmlose Teil in jeder gut sortierten Bastelkiste findet.  

Wie gesagt: Bin jetzt wieder brav.


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn vielleicht nicht mit einem Werkzeug vergleichen sollen, wobei man das harmlose Teil in jeder gut sortierten Bastelkiste findet.



das hier???


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Falsch, aber auch sehr geil


----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2009)

Also ich hab keinen Hohlbohrer in meiner Bastelkiste!


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Also ich hab keinen Hohlbohrer in meiner Bastelkiste!



Deshalb isses ja auch falsch. 

Es darf aber gerne weiter geraten werden.

Vielleicht rekonstruiere ich den Text ja komplett als Bilderrätsel. 

Wäre das denn erlaubt ?


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

Flachzange?


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Also ich hab keinen Hohlbohrer in meiner Bastelkiste!



dann ist sie auch nicht gut sortiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nöö... ich habe garnicht mitbekommen was im Originalpost stand...


Macht nix, ist vielleicht (insgesamt) besser so...  (zumal ich eh der Meinung war, dass das auf ein Missverständnis zurück ging - aber lassen wa dat!)


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wäre das denn erlaubt ?



meinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hast du


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Flachzange?




Psssssttttttttttt   

Nicht so laut


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

das wäre auch gut:


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das wäre auch gut:




Das ist aber schon für Fortgeschrittene. 

Aber Nico hat es ja schon erraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

LooL... de Dünnbrettbohrer...


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon für Fortgeschrittene.
> 
> Aber Nico hat es ja schon erraten.




wir wollen uns ja alle weiter entwickeln


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon für Fortgeschrittene.


Für "Anfänger" wäre das


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für "Anfänger" wäre das



Das ist für Anfänger ? Puuh , harter Stoff.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für "Anfänger" wäre das


Ei das ist das Synonym für "Flachzange"


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Das wird mir jetzt echt zu kompliziert 

Gibts das auch für Kinder ? So zum üben ?


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

hier:


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

Google hätte hier geholfen  Anfänger stand ja bewusst in Gänseblümchen, äh füßchen...


@ TH: Matter-Kreis?  (heißt das nicht bissl anders...?)


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ TH: Matter-Kreis?  (heißt das nicht bissl anders...?)



aaaaaaaaargh 

fast


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Tattergreis ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Alter Penner??


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Alter Penner??



Hey hey der war mal Pokerweltmeister, so ca. 1870


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hey hey der war mal Pokerweltmeister, so ca. 1870



das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

Da kriegt Pokerface ne ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

Ähm also ich Tippe ja eher auf Mountain-Bike...


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähm also ich Tippe ja eher auf Mountain-Bike...



Bergrad wäre richtig gewesen.

Mountainbike hätte so ausgesehen:


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


>


----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für "Anfänger" wäre das



daisy? betsy? mary?  wusste gar net, daß das schimpfworte sind


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Bumble: btw, hast du einen Messschieber und könntest mal Breite und Dicke (am besten einfach incl. Felge) bei dem new Albert messen? Oder kannst du mir evtl. sagen, wie der verglichen mit MM 2.35 oder BB 2.4 ausfällt?



Ich kann den Albert momentan nur mit ner Muddy Mary Downhill 2.5 vergleichen, beides auf 5.1èr Felgen aufgezogen.

Breite an der breitesten Stelle der Stollen gemessen:
Fat Albert 2.4 UST --> 60mm
Muddy Mary 2.5 --> 64mm

Höhe mit Felge bis zum höchsten Punkt des Profils gemessen:
Fat Albert 2.4 UST --> 77mm
Muddy Mary 2.5 --> 80mm

Die erste Ausfahrt hat der Albert mit Milch hinter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2009)

Moin,

so, ich war auch weider einkaufen, auf der Insel natürlich...


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so, ich war auch weider einkaufen, auf der Insel natürlich...



Du musst mal bescheid geben wenn du auf die Insel fährst  ich bräuchte da auch so einiges!


----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2009)

ich würde mich wohl auch mal an einer bestellung anhängen. holst du deine sachen immer bei chainreaction?


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2009)

ich habe Virtuell gemeint 

Z.b. www.evanscycles.com, kosten hier im iNet 120, bei den nur 65 ink. versand.

Habe schon mehrmals bei den Bestellt, freundlich und schnell


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich würde mich wohl auch mal an einer bestellung anhängen. holst du deine sachen immer bei chainreaction?



unterscheidlich, die sind nicht immer die Billigsten, haben auch nichts von Gore Bike Wear.

es gibt auch Z.b. Wiggle.co.uk.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Du musst mal bescheid geben wenn du auf die Insel fährst  ich bräuchte da auch so einiges!



Willst du auch so ne Schwulettenhose ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ich habe Virtuell gemeint
> 
> Z.b. www.evanscycles.com, kosten hier im iNet 120, bei den nur 65 ink. versand.
> 
> Habe schon mehrmals bei den Bestellt, freundlich und schnell



aber sonst sind die nocht soooooooo billig, oder? Hab jetzt nur mal für´n Thomson X4 und ne Hope Tech 4 geschaut


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

Bei wiggle.co.uk würde ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch was mitbestellen...


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2009)

na gut, 

die sind nicht immer billiger als hier, aber wenn man um die 20% sparen kann, warum nicht.


----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bei wiggle.co.uk würde ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch was mitbestellen...



northwave skull jersey?


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Willst du auch so ne Schwulettenhose ?



jupp...hab mir am WE grad die geholt!! trag ich immer unter den normalen Bike-Hosen!


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> jupp...hab mir am WE grad die geholt!! trag ich immer unter den normalen Bike-Hosen!



Was kosten sowas ?

Ich gebs ja zu, bin schon länger am überlegen ob ich mir ne assos zulegen soll.

Bin leider kein Millionär


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> northwave skull jersey?



Mhh, lecker


----------



## kneesliding (22. April 2009)

also,

die, die ich heute bestellt haben kosten 65 inkl. versand.
Wenn mann die in D bestellt, z.b. beim HiBike, kosten 120.

Pete

p.s. die ziehe ich auch unter die Baggy Hosen


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> northwave skull jersey?


Jep...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

@ Bumble: Vielen Dank fürs Messen!  Passt mit den Maßen zwar leider nicht rein, wo er angedacht war, aber jetzt weiß ichs zumindest sicher...


@ Kunst-Darm-Hosen: Zum drunter ziehen gibts aber besseres UND billigeres! Vor allem ohne Latz *igitt* Geht garnicht sowas, find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Bumble: Vielen Dank fürs Messen!  Passt mit den Maßen zwar leider nicht rein, wo er angedacht war, aber jetzt weiß ichs zumindest sicher...
> 
> 
> @ Kunst-Darm-Hosen: Zum drunter ziehen gibts aber besseres UND billigeres! Vor allem ohne Latz *igitt* Geht garnicht sowas, find ich



Frag doch mal das anwesende Frauenvolk, was bei denen besser ankommt?


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Kunst-Darm-Hosen: Zum drunter ziehen gibts aber besseres UND billigeres! Vor allem ohne Latz *igitt* Geht garnicht sowas, find ich



Beispiele bitte.

Ich such schon lange was mit richtig gutem Polster zu drunterziehen.

Und jetzt bitte nicht die Maloja Festus, die ist Rotz und hat nur 2 Monate gehalten. 

Lange hält meine Rosette das nicht mehr aus, mir tut jedesmal der Arsch weh nach/während ner Tour. 

Angeblich soll ja nix an das Assos-Polster rankommen.


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Frag doch mal das anwesende Frauenvolk, was bei denen besser ankommt?


Als sparetime Lady antworte ich einfach mal:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Kunst-Darm-Hosen: Zum drunter ziehen gibts aber besseres UND billigeres! Vor allem ohne Latz *igitt* Geht garnicht sowas, find ich


Mir drücken zB Lügrabundunterhosen ab ca 3,5h Fahrzeit ad Lendenwirbel. Es wird sehr unbequem dann. 
Lösung: Latzhosen oder korrekt, Trägerhosen: je Rennrad desto Polster - billiger gehts bestimmt, besser? 
Für die ganz harten: Schiesser Feinripp ad 80ern und bloss nicht farten.


----------



## eL (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Lange hält meine Rosette das nicht mehr aus, mir tut jedesmal der Arsch weh nach/während ner Tour.



du solltest ab so fort als letzter der/jeder gruppe fahren 

und die heckschmiere von assos ich auch sehr zu empfehlen!! ist irgendwie wie minze oder eukalyptus


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> und die heckschmiere von assos ich auch sehr zu empfehlen!! ist irgendwie wie minze oder eukalyptus



Chamois Creme betäubt etwas die Rosette hilft aber auch nur teilweise.

Hat mich damals auf den Altissimo gebracht ohne ernstere Nachwirkungen


----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beispiele bitte.
> 
> Ich such schon lange was mit richtig gutem Polster zu drunterziehen.
> 
> ...



Für was ein Polster? Für die paar KM im PW braucht man kaum Polsterung, würde ich behaupten. Wenn Du mal an die 100KM am Stück aufm Rad sitzt und CC-mäßig unterwegs bist, dann kannst Du ein gutes Polster gebrauchen. Obwohl, da ist es auch schon mit Polster sehr unangenehm wird.
Ein guter Sattel ist wohl die halbe Miete. Wenn die Klamotten zu sehr reiben, weniger scharfes Waschmittel nehmen, eher etwas Getragenes anziehen. 
Natürlich nur wenn die Mitfahrer damit einverstanden sind


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

Ihr cremt euch das Kellergeschoss ein?

Ein guter Sattel is die GANZE Miete - für mich Flite.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Anscheinend kann man unsre Ärsche nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ihr cremt euch das Kellergeschoss ein?



Hab ich einmal gemacht, du darfst gerne die Dose untersuchen. 

Also die Chamois Dose mein ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. April 2009)

Ich fahre schon seit längerm ohne Polster, meine Meinung dazu, das braucht kein Arsch  Wenna nich grade Schtundelang im Saddel hoggt.

alla donn.


----------



## THBiker (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was kosten sowas ?
> 
> Ich gebs ja zu, bin schon länger am überlegen ob ich mir ne assos zulegen soll.
> 
> Bin leider kein Millionär



ich hab dafür 99 hingelegt! Hab schon diverse andere Hosen probiert, aber mit Gore komm ich am besten klar! Bei Hosen ohne Träger hab ich das Problem, dass die rutschen und Falten werfen und dann reiben....nichts für längere Touren!

Assos...wollt mir auch welche holen, aber in die pass ich net rein ...die sind wohl nur für kleine Italiener gemacht  ...Mari, weißt du dazu mehr 

Gibt aber auch ne Hose von Gore mit Assospolster


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich einmal gemacht, du darfst gerne die Dose untersuchen.
> 
> Also die Chamois Dose mein ich.




Nachschlag: WER sitzt im Sattel auf der Rosette? Chopperfahrer - ja. Biker?
Wenn sich bei wem das Rektum meldet hat das andere Gründe -Futterlukeninput.


----------



## eL (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> nur für kleine Italiener gemacht  ...Mari, weißt du




hallo?

wo bitte is mari klein?  achso 

 oh entschuldige das wusst ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Assos...wollt mir auch welche holen, aber in die pass ich net rein ...die sind wohl nur für kleine Italiener gemacht  ...Mari, weißt du dazu mehr



Wenn du da nicht reinpasst wie soll ich die drüberkriegen ? 

Egal, hab eh keine Kohle für sowas.


----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

Gute "Underwear" ist auch von Vorteil, breite Bunde, so dass nichts einschnürt und natürlich dort vernäht, wo die Nacht sein darf. Nie im Schritt...
Das hier ist momentan mein U-Hosen Favorit:
http://www.sporthegenloh.de/epages/...oducts/I20116-X06/SubProducts/I20116-X06-0001

Feinwaschmittel von Eco dürfte den Reibungsgrad zwischen Gebälk und U-Hose auch reduzieren, da nicht so viel aggresive Chemie eingesetzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nachschlag: WER sitzt im Sattel auf der Rosette? Chopperfahrer - ja. Biker?
> Wenn sich bei wem das Rektum meldet hat das andere Gründe -Futterlukeninput.



...oder Sattellosigkeit


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Gute "Underwear" ist auch von Vorteil, breite Bunde, so dass nichts einschnürt und natürlich dort vernäht, wo die Nacht sein darf. Nie im Schritt...
> Das hier ist momentan mein U-Hosen Favorit:
> http://www.sporthegenloh.de/epages/...oducts/I20116-X06/SubProducts/I20116-X06-0001



Hat die Buxe ein ordentlich dickes Polster oder iss das eher so ein Einsatz wie ne Damenbinde ?

Ach Shit, die hat ja garnkein Polster

Wie bisten du drauf ?


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

tipp: bei Decath haben sich seit 2Jahren die Polster qualitativ dergestalt verbessert, dass ich Ã¼ber 200â¬ assos hosen nicht mehr nachdenke. VerschleiÃteile sind VerschleiÃteile.


----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hat die Buxe ein ordentlich dickes Polster oder iss das eher so ein Einsatz wie ne Damenbinde ?
> 
> Ach Shit, die hat ja garnkein Polster
> 
> Wie bisten du drauf ?



Hornhaut in den Lamellen

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Polster ein Hemmnis der Bewegungsfreiheit war, deshalb entweder ganz wenig Polster oder garkeins.

Eher wie ne Slipeinlage. Damenbinden sind dicker als die vernähten Polster Also Damenbinde kaufen und reinnähen oder tackern


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Verschleißteile sind Verschleißteile.



Tja, man sollte das Furzen vermeiden


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

"tackern"... bitte erzähl nix über etwaige "Vorlieben"


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tja, man sollte das Furzen vermeiden



DU weißt, wie schwer das sein kann...


----------



## iTom (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> "tackern"... bitte erzähl nix über etwaige "Vorlieben"



Es gibt aber noch ne Steigerung, entweder Stacheldraht oder S-Draht zum verzurren


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch ne Steigerung, entweder Stacheldraht oder S-Draht zum verzurren



Man braucht zum Glück, nicht immer den Superlativ. Ich sowieso net.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beispiele bitte.


Peal Izumi Unterziehhose "PRT Liner" (die mit dem dünneren Polster). Die ist schön luftig (gelochter Stoff), das Polster ist ausreichend, aber nicht zu dick/fest und der obere Bund ist recht locker und geht fast bis unter die Brust (hättest du dann Brustwirbelprobleme Armin? ) und schnürt null ein. Preis: ~35. Andere Möglichkeit: Fox, irgendwas mit "Race". Hab ich für 20 bei HiBike im Ausverkauf geschossen, taugt auch für 100km auf dem KM-Fresser, das Polster ist recht dünn aber fest, gute Druckverteilung. Hat eine klassische trägerlose Form.
Bei den Gore finde ich das Polster VIEL zu massig, da käme ich mir echt wie mit Pampers vor, so könnte ich nicht fahren. Und generell finde ich halt welche mit Latz einfach grauenhaft. Die Träger runtschen, sie sitzen nicht so wie sie sollen, nerven beim Umziehen und erstrecht beim Strullern, dann reiben sie einem blöd auf den Nippeln rum... also da feile ich mir lieber die Rosette  zumal ich da irgenwie ziemlich unempfindlich bin.



Flugrost schrieb:


> Für die ganz harten: Schiesser Feinripp ad 80ern und bloss nicht farten.


Stimmt, Bremsspuren gehören auf die Trails! Was, da auch nicht hin? Ups...



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ihr cremt euch das Kellergeschoss ein?


Das ist ja noch schlimmer als Latzhosen  Mein Beileid...



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein guter Sattel is die GANZE Miete


Korrekt! Der richtigen muss man aber erst mal finden. Bin lange mit dem Nisene super zurecht gekommen, mittlerweile hat mir der zu viel Druck in der Mitte, wird demnächst ausgetauscht. War heute mit dem HT ne große Runde unterwegs und der SLR T1 war einfach nur angenehm - ohne Polster 



guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon seit längerm ohne Polster, meine Meinung dazu, das braucht kein Arsch  Wenna nich grade Schtundelang im Saddel hoggt.


Das ist auch schon lange meine Devise. Free your basement!!  Ich fahre nur noch in Ausnahmefällen oder bei langen Straßenrunden (harter Sattel) mit Polsterhose.



Flugrost schrieb:


> Wenn sich bei wem das Rektum meldet hat das andere Gründe -Futterlukeninput.


Oder man hat die Sattelnase aus Versehen analysiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Also Damenbinde kaufen und reinnähen oder tackern



Die sind doch selbstklebend, eigentlich ne geile Idee


----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> tipp: bei Decath haben sich seit 2Jahren die Polster qualitativ dergestalt verbessert, dass ich über 200 assos hosen nicht mehr nachdenke. Verschleißteile sind Verschleißteile.



bei den polstern steckt häufig nalini drin. und die besseren polster von denen sind ohne weiteres mit assos gleichzusetzen.


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> DU weißt, wie schwer das sein kann...



ICH 
jetzt werden da aber verleugnungen und unwahrheiten gepostet, aber so ist das Forum


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> bei den polstern steckt häufig nalini drin. und die besseren polster von denen sind ohne weiteres mit assos gleichzusetzen.



Was kostet denn sowas bei Decathlon ?

Mir iss da noch nix gescheites aufgefallen.


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

Dann mach die Augen auf und vor allem - fass das Zeug an!
PL Tipp.

at Guru, Ferleuknungen sind mir främd.
at ftg, si, je Rennrad desto Polster


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was kostet denn sowas bei Decathlon ?
> 
> Mir iss da noch nix gescheites aufgefallen.



kein plan. hab mir aber letztes jahr diese a2r-teamhose bei deca geholt (extrem bunt mit gelb und blau dran - aber wenn du die darunter anziehst, is die optik eh egal ). zu meinem erstaunen hat das ganze 50 taler gekostet und es war eine nalini-pro-radhose. normal kostet die locker das doppelte. leider war ich der meinung mit über 30 sachen bei strömendem regen über den bahnübergang vor deidesheim fahren zu müssen und hab dabei die hose...ein wenig zerstört 

@gedöns: im moment sieht es eher so aus: kein rr...


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn du da nicht reinpasst wie soll ich die drüberkriegen ?
> 
> Egal, hab eh keine Kohle für sowas.



vielleicht bist du anders proportioniert  aber 160 wär mir auch zu viel!

So ne Decathlon Radunterhose hab ich auch, das war der letzt Dreck...ok, bei dem preis war auch nix besseres zu erwarten ...ein Versuch war´s wert.
Inzwischen benutze ich nur noch gute Funktionskleidung beim Sport und muss sagen, dass sich die Investition lohnt. Wenn cih mir überlege wie ich noch vor ein paar Jahren rumgefahren bin, wieviel Gepäck ich dabei hatte, .......jetzt brauch ich selbst im Winter nix mehr zum wechseln


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Also ich nutze 6 EUR Radunterhosen vom Kalker... Passt wunderbar... sieht aber wirklich total schei*e aus... 
Werde dann auch wohl mal im Decathlon nach ner Unterhose schauen.
Das Problem ist halt das ihr nix gewöhnt seit. Nach 4h Rennrad sieht da die Welt ganz anders aus.  Da kann ich allerdings die Gore Hosen nur empfehlen. Wirklich top die Teile!

Ansonsten glaube ich ist es wie es schon hier gesagt wurde. Der richtige Sattel ist das A und O. Also nicht nach der "Schlangenleder-Sam-Hill-ich-drifte-wie-ne-Sau-Optik" gehen, sondern halt mal auf so nen Gelüberzug setzen bei dem man dann den Beckenknochenabstand ablesen kann. Der Drahtesel in Grünstadt hat sowas übrigens. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Der Drahtesel in Grünstadt hat sowas übrigens.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



du meinst den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Also das mit den Karten raff ich nie...


----------



## kneesliding (23. April 2009)

Also Jungs,

könnt ihr bitte aufhören über euren Rossetten zu reden !!!!
Man könnte fast Glauben ihr seid alle HOMO's 

nochwas, die jenigen die meinen man braucht keinen Polster, der wiegt weniger als eine Frau und fährt sowieso ohne sattel....


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also das mit den Karten raff ich nie...

















@pete
da muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also das mit den Karten raff ich nie...



Soll wohl nur anzeigen dass ne Stadt folgt 

@TH :Iss da noch ne geheime Botschaft mit drin ? Machst Werbung für KTM ?

http://www.firma.at/index_details_89_KTM-Motorradholding-Mattighofen.html


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soll wohl nur anzeigen dass ne Stadt folgt
> 
> @TH :Iss da noch ne geheime Botschaft mit drin ? Machst Werbung für KTM ?
> 
> http://www.firma.at/index_details_89_KTM-Motorradholding-Mattighofen.html



da steht aber oben 'deutschland'...und ktm ist doch in ösiland...oder wie oder was?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da steht aber oben 'deutschland'...und ktm ist doch in ösiland...oder wie oder was?



Oben ist Deutschland, dann kommt ne Grenze und dann kommt ein anderes Land nach der Grenze   und dann kommt schon Mattighofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soll wohl nur anzeigen dass ne Stadt folgt
> 
> @TH :Iss da noch ne geheime Botschaft mit drin ? Machst Werbung für KTM ?
> 
> http://www.firma.at/index_details_89_KTM-Motorradholding-Mattighofen.html



Das wiederum versteh ich nun nicht 

ersteres sollte heißen "Drahtesel in Grünstadt" 

zweiteres : "ist ganz einfach "


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2009)

Wenn doch endlich mal der Postmann bei mir klingeln würde ... .
Es stehen noch ein paar Pakete aus. Große und kleine. Schwere und leichte.


Kelme - nein, keine Hose


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ersteres sollte heißen "Drahtesel in Grünstadt"


Also meintest du damit den Fluss "Inn"?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

Bei mir war er grade:


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also meintest du damit den Fluss "Inn"?


Krieg ich jetzt auch einen Verweis, wenn ich Nico als "Nachtkapp" beschimpfe?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Krieg ich jetzt auch einen Verweis, wenn ich Nico als "Nachtkapp" beschimpfe?


In dem Fall ist das vollkommen okay.


----------



## Houschter (23. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn doch endlich mal der Postmann bei mir klingeln würde ... .
> Es stehen noch ein paar Pakete aus. Große und kleine. Schwere und leichte.
> 
> Kelme - nein, keine Hose



Den hat vielleicht der nette pelzige Mitbewohner vertrieben...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2009)

@Bumble:
Wo und mit wem bist du gestern gefahren?
...hab dich in Mundenheim kurz vorm Losfahren im Bus sitzen gesehen.


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bumble:
> Wo und mit wem bist du gestern gefahren?
> ...hab dich in Mundenheim kurz vorm Losfahren im Bus sitzen gesehen.



War alleine unterwegs 

Mit mir will ja niemand fahren 

Bin beim Gemüsehändler gestartet, weil ich unbedingt mal wieder den Weissen Punkt runterdonnern wollte.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Eieiei... mein Paket lässt auch auf sich warten... Lenker, Schoner, Helm... das wird nen vorgezogener Geburtstag + Weihnachten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2009)

Weg mit dem Winterspeck.

Frei nach dem Motto:
Durchschläge sind Fahrfehler.
Durchschlagschutz das ESP.


Rocket Ron 2,4





Racing Ralph 2,4






Mal schaun, wie schnell ich erkennen muss, dass meine Fahrtechnik doch nicht ohne Stützrädchen auskommt.  

Keine Angst, hab noch andere Reifen daheim liegen. 
Reden wir eigentlich über Männertrails *hoch* oder *runter*?


----------



## michi220573 (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...
> Hab bissl Schiss vor dem was Mücke mit uns in der Schweiz vorhat, da muss jetzt was her was exzellent rollt und trotzdem nicht ständig durchschlägt



1. warst Du schonnema mit mir in der Schweiz 
2. frag doch einfach den Papi 

Vorne was gegen die Nässe - in meinem Fall Swampthing (mit anderen derartigen Reifen hab ich keine Erfahrungen) - und hinten was normal freeridiges, also z.B. die dicke Tilla von Schwalbe. Du wiegst doch eh nur 70 Kilo oder so und Dein Taiwanhobel hat bestimmt auch nur 15 Kilo, oder? Dazu bist Du doch mindestens wenn nicht noch öfter auf dem Bike unterwegs. Mich solltest Du also auch mit Gazzas abhängen 

Die Mücke

PS: Da fällt mir ein, dass Du mich neulich ja doch gefragt hattest. Und dann kaufst Du Dir trotz meines Ratschlages den Fatal-Bert? Du nicht eben hohes Klemmwerkzeug


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Reden wir eigentlich über Männertrails *hoch* oder *runter*?



Beides


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Meine FR Muddy Marrys rollen berghoch astrein... Der Trick bei der Sache ist einfach immer schön die Kurbel im Kreis zu bewegen und die durchaus begrenzte Energie nicht in Form von Moserns zu disipieren, sondern zur Drehung der Kurbel einzusetzen...


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ..immer schön die Kurbel im Kreis zu bewegen und die durchaus begrenzte Energie nicht in Form von Moserns zu disipieren, ...


Das sind bei mir zwei voneinander getrennte, unabhängige Systeme.


----------



## Optimizer (23. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das sind bei mir zwei voneinander getrennte, unabhängige Systeme.



Wollte gerade schon sagen.... fürs Labern hast du doch nen separaten Akku, oder???


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> War alleine unterwegs
> 
> Mit mir will ja niemand fahren
> 
> Bin beim Gemüsehändler gestartet, weil ich unbedingt mal wieder den Weissen Punkt runterdonnern wollte.




Da hättest du mal was sagen sollen...ich war gestern auch 3 Stunden im Wald unterwegs (Weinbiet und so)





> Wollte gerade schon sagen.... fürs Labern hast du doch nen separaten Akku, oder???



der Nico mindestens 2, wenn nicht sogar ein eigenes Kraftwerk


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> der Nico mindestens 2, wenn nicht sogar ein eigenes Kraftwerk


Besser so als nen Langweiler, oder? 
Außerdem, wenn ihr so langsam die Berge hochkriecht bin ich halt nicht ausgelastet und muss anderswo Energie ablassen damit ich nicht platze...


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Besser so als nen Langweiler, oder?



das eine schließt aber das andere nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das eine schließt aber das andere nicht aus


Macht aber das Erlebnis umso intensiver!


----------



## lukabe (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> War alleine unterwegs
> 
> Mit mir will ja niemand fahren



Falls mich jemand will : Bin auch immer für ne kleine (oder größere) Runde zu haben... 
Hab z.Zt. eh zu viel Zeit...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> könnt ihr bitte aufhören über euren Rossetten zu reden !!!!
> Man könnte fast Glauben ihr seid alle HOMO's


Warte mal ab, bis wir über DEINE Rosette reden... 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Rocket Ron 2,4
> Racing Ralph 2,4


OMG! So große Reifen mit so wenig Fleisch?  Ich hab bei meinen 2.35er Larsen mit 700/760g manchmal schon Angst...




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn ihr so langsam die Berge hochkriecht bin ich halt nicht ausgelastet und muss anderswo Energie ablassen damit ich nicht platze...


Wenn du schon überschüssige Energie verbraten musst, könnest du dir doch mal was überlegen, womit du nebenbei z. B. das Ozonloch oder den Treibhauseffekt bekämpfen könntest! So einen universellen Spam to Whateveryouneed Konverter. Wozu bist du denn (fast) Inschenör? 


@ Topic: demnächst wird ein Schifflein mit neuen Schuhen + Kleinzeug aus UK für mich rüber segeln


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du schon überschüssige Energie verbraten musst, könnest du dir doch mal was überlegen, womit du nebenbei z. B. das Ozonloch oder den Treibhauseffekt bekämpfen könntest! So einen universellen Spam to Whateveryouneed Konverter. Wozu bist du denn (fast) Inschenör?



vermutlich wird daraus dann bei einem (fast) inschenör auch nur ein (fast) späm to whateveryouneed konverter


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> vermutlich wird daraus dann bei einem (fast) inschenör auch nur ein (fast) späm to whateveryouneed konverter


Hmm... oder ein Spam to (fast)whateveryouneed Konverter. Dann produziert er möglicherweise aus Versehen Antimaterie oder schwarze Löcher bei so viel Energie, das wäre dann auch nicht sehr produktiv


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

@ TH & Freak:

Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder unter der Woche starte oder ne kurze Feierabendrunde einlegen meld ich mich vorher. 

Achso, ja:  Die erste Feierabendrunde wäre ja dann schon morgen Abend 

Will jemand mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm... oder ein Spam to (fast)whateveryouneed Konverter. Dann produziert er möglicherweise aus Versehen Antimaterie oder schwarze Löcher bei so viel Energie, das wäre dann auch nicht sehr produktiv



hmm..die ganze energie könnte man wahrscheinlich wirklich gut nutzen...
ich vermute aber eher, daß da ein (fast) späm to (fast) whateveryouneed (sogutwie) konverter entsteht. als resultat hättest du halt auch nur (fast) unmengen an energie. die kann man dann eben auch nur (fast) wirklich gut nutzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich vermute aber eher, daß da ein (fast) späm to (fast) whateveryouneed (sogutwie) konverter entsteht. als resultat hättest du halt auch nur (fast) unmengen an energie. die kann man dann eben auch nur (fast) wirklich gut nutzen


Tja, ist wie bei der Kernfusion... super Idee, aber funktionieren tuts trotzdem nicht wirklich


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, ist wie bei der Kernfusion... super Idee, aber funktionieren tuts trotzdem nicht wirklich


Warum? Funktioniert doch bombig...


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, ist wie bei der Kernfusion... super Idee, aber funktionieren tuts trotzdem (fast)


----------



## lukabe (23. April 2009)

@ Bumble: Morgen nicht, bin mittags schon unterwegs, sonst bin ich unter der Woche aber dabei.


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> @ TH & Freak:
> 
> Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder unter der Woche starte oder ne kurze Feierabendrunde einlegen meld ich mich vorher.
> 
> ...



Morgen ist Wochenende...da wird nur am Sa geradelt  nächste Woche gerne....Di und/oder Mi!!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Öhm... ich glaube ich habe auch was neues... nen Startplatz für Winterberg...


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Morgen ist Wochenende...da wird nur am Sa geradelt  nächste Woche gerne....Di und/oder Mi!!



Dienstag wäre ich auch unterwegs, aber eher mittags


----------



## Levty (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... ich glaube ich habe auch was neues... nen Startplatz für Winterberg...


GDC? Dann sehen wir uns 
Endlich mal einer, den ich kenn, gegen den ich fahre


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> GDC? Dann sehen wir uns
> Endlich mal einer, den ich kenn, gegen den ich fahre


Joa, GDC. Aber nur Just4Fun. Also so auf gebrochene Hände lege ich es nicht an... 
Ich machs wie sonst auch immer. Hauptsache nicht Letzter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dienstag wäre ich auch unterwegs, aber eher mittags



ich könnt erst so gegen 16:30  bin ja beim nicht Schicht arbeitenden Volk


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Warum? Funktioniert doch bombig...


Ääääähm ja. Ich meinte den eher nicht so destruktiven Anwendungszweck 
btw: genau das (bombige) Bild wird als Poster verkauft (ist gerade Posterverkauf vom Closeup bei uns aufm Campus) - da frag ich mich, was sich so Leute noch für Bilder ins Zimmer hängen... "A nice collection of gunshot wounds"? Abgetrennte Körperteile? Motorradunfälle? ... 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... ich glaube ich habe auch was neues... nen Startplatz für Winterberg...


Nice! Wenn du Gashupe + Alk sponsorst, hast du schon mind. 1 Fan an der Strecke stehen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> btw: genau das (bombige) Bild wird als Poster verkauft (ist gerade Posterverkauf vom Closeup bei uns aufm Campus) - da frag ich mich, was sich so Leute noch für Bilder ins Zimmer hängen...


Ähm,... jaaaaaaaa... was sagen f2g und ich nu da am besten dazu was nicht falsch ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähm,... jaaaaaaaa... was sagen f2g und ich nu da am besten dazu was nicht falsch ist...


Stehst du auf romantische kleine (Höllen-)Feuerchen?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stehst du auf romantische kleine (Höllen-)Feuerchen?


Lol... sagen wir mal so... ich war jung und brauchte das.... Poster...


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ääääähm ja. Ich meinte den eher nicht so destruktiven Anwendungszweck
> btw: genau das (bombige) Bild wird als Poster verkauft (ist gerade Posterverkauf vom Closeup bei uns aufm Campus) - da frag ich mich, was sich so Leute noch für Bilder ins Zimmer hängen... *"A nice collection of gunshot wounds"?* Abgetrennte Körperteile? Motorradunfälle? ...
> 
> 
> Nice! Wenn du Gashupe + Alk sponsorst, hast du schon mind. 1 Fan an der Strecke stehen



hast du das etwa? VERDAMMT!! das suche ich schon seit jahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hast du das etwa? VERDAMMT!! das suche ich schon seit jahren


www.rotten.com


----------



## lukabe (23. April 2009)

@ Bumble: Dienstag mittag bin ich dabei...


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> @ Bumble: Dienstag mittag bin ich dabei...



Ich würd gerne nicht so spät starten also so 11:30 oder 12Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (23. April 2009)

wenn du nen passenden Vorwand hast mich aus der Schule zu holen, dann gerne  
Hab leider bis 1 Schule, bin also frühstens so um viertel vor zwei bike-bereit.
Wie weit willst du denn fahren wenn du um 12 los fährst?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

Da ich abends wieder arbeiten muss hätte ich mal die damalige Freeriders United-Runde nachgefahren und das dauert schon so 4 Stündchen


----------



## lukabe (23. April 2009)

Achso... wie gesagt, bei mir erst ab kurz vor 2, wie siehts mit ner kürzeren Runde aus?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Achso... wie gesagt, bei mir erst ab kurz vor 2, wie siehts mit ner kürzeren Runde aus?



Können wir mal machen wenn ich 14:00 Feierabend habe, das passt dann zeitlich für beide besser


----------



## lukabe (24. April 2009)

Alles klar...


----------



## Levty (24. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich machs wie sonst auch immer. Hauptsache nicht Letzter...


Soso... Wie ein 50 Jähriger Marathonläufer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Soso... Wie ein 50 Jähriger Marathonläufer...


Unterschätz die mal nicht.


----------



## Levty (24. April 2009)

Sorry Tobsn, wollte dich nicht mit ins Spiel bringen...


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> 1. warst Du schonnema mit mir in der Schweiz
> 2. frag doch einfach den Papi
> 
> Vorne was gegen die Nässe - in meinem Fall Swampthing (mit anderen derartigen Reifen hab ich keine Erfahrungen) - und hinten was normal freeridiges, also z.B. die dicke Tilla von Schwalbe. Du wiegst doch eh nur 70 Kilo oder so und Dein Taiwanhobel hat bestimmt auch nur 15 Kilo, oder? Dazu bist Du doch mindestens wenn nicht noch öfter auf dem Bike unterwegs. Mich solltest Du also auch mit Gazzas abhängen
> ...



Ich wieg schon lange keine 70 Kilo mehr 

Außerdem ist der Fat Albert in der neuen Ausführung echt okay, der bleibt auch erstmal drauf. 

Bin was meine Bergauf-Fähigkeiten angeht bissl wählerisch, die Marry kann ich hinten z.B. nicht fahren, genau wie den Minion. 

Für Vorne fahr ich ja was vernünftiges  Da kommt die Marry 2.5 drauf.

Grüßchen von der Flachzange


----------



## Phil81 (25. April 2009)

Ne kannst du wirklich hinten nicht fahren... Von dem gewimmer bluten den Mitfahren die Ohren.

Schiebend ist man ja da noch schneller


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ne kannst du wirklich hinten nicht fahren... Von dem gewimmer bluten den Mitfahren die Ohren.



Du warst meilenweit vor mir, wie kannste das gehört haben ?


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (25. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weg mit dem Winterspeck.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto:
> Durchschläge sind Fahrfehler.
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß nim auf jeden Fall noch Flickzeug mit net so wie ich nur nen Schlauch un dann schieben
Fahr jetzt lieber wieder mein Conti


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2009)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt lieber wieder mein Conti




Nen Mountain King ?


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nen Mountain King ?



Den hatte ich auch mal kurz, sehr kurz, mein Baik hatte schon vom rumstehen nen Platten


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch mal kurz, sehr kurz, mein Baik hatte schon vom rumstehen nen Platten



Pssssssssssssssst, nicht dass das in falsche Ohren gerät.  

Iss schon ein guter Reifen wenn man ihn Artgerecht einsetzt. 

Bei mir hält er den Plattenrekord: 3 mal Plattfuss auf dem Wachenheim-Abrock-Trail.


----------



## Tobsn (26. April 2009)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Na dann viel SpaÃ nim auf jeden Fall noch Flickzeug mit net so wie ich nur nen Schlauch un dann schieben
> Fahr jetzt lieber wieder mein Conti


Klar, dass der Reifen etwas extrem ist. 
Aber dick, dicker, Bierbauch ist mir zu konservativ. Man muss auch mal was wagen.
Vom Grip und Fahrverhalten bin ich von dem Reifen mehr als begeistert   
Wenn der mal als Snakeskin oder DD kommt, ein perfekter Touren-Reifen.




guru39 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch mal kurz, sehr kurz, mein Baik hatte schon vom rumstehen nen Platten


FÃ¼r einen Schrauber ein recht gewagtes Statement.  

PersÃ¶nliche Notiz:
Federgabel- und DÃ¤mpferservice, Bremsen,â¦ Wurzelpassage
Reifenwechseln, â¦ Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (27. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich wieg schon lange keine 70 Kilo mehr
> 
> ...



Hast Du abgenommen?


----------



## Bumble (27. April 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Hast Du abgenommen?



Am Geldbeutel, ja.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (28. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nen Mountain King ?



So nen S... fährt man net nur Race King oder im Winter Speed King


----------



## mtb_nico (29. April 2009)

noi...


----------



## Tobsn (29. April 2009)

Fürs Rennrad? Endlich ein ordentlicher Lenker. 

Wie breit ist der denn? Oder wird er noch beschnitten.

Gruss

Tobias - Der letzte Woche 2x Mal nicht durch den Trail gepasst hat (680mm)


----------



## iTom (29. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Tobias - Der letzte Woche 2x Mal nicht durch den Trail gepasst hat (680mm)



...dann mußt Du einfach schneller fahren... Grund


----------



## mtb_nico (29. April 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fürs Rennrad? Endlich ein ordentlicher Lenker.
> 
> Wie breit ist der denn? Oder wird er noch beschnitten.
> 
> ...


Ne,.. der ist fürs Helius und ist bei 12° und 13mm Höhe 700mm breit.


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2009)

Bei 12°? ... wie ist denn der Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient?


----------



## mtb_nico (29. April 2009)

Mmhhh... das muss ich erst mal F in C umrechnen,... oder warens doch K? Argh,.. da würde ich ja wirklich derbe dran festfrieren...  Frosta lässt grüßen! Aber damit habe ich ja in dir einen Fachmann gefunden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...dann mußt Du einfach schneller fahren... Grund


Witzig...hab ich doch versucht...mir tun immernoch die Knöchel an der rechten Hand weh.


----------



## aju (29. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> noi...



Wo hast Du den denn her? Bei Syntace ist der schon länger nicht lieferbar


----------



## mtb_nico (29. April 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den denn her? Bei Syntace ist der schon länger nicht lieferbar


I know... habe lange rumgetelt... hast ne PM...


----------



## aju (29. April 2009)

Danke!


----------



## mtb_nico (30. April 2009)

Hoi Leute!
mal was ganze anderes...
Habt ihr Ideen welchen Rahmen man für ein Fitnessbike/Crossbike verwenden könnte? Der Rahmen soll für meine Mutter sein und ich möchte daran ein Großteil von den Parts von meinem ersten MTB verbauen (LX/XT-Mischmasch). Dsa ganze sollte für 28" Laufräder sein und so einen Mittelhohen Einstieg haben. Benötigt wird Rahmen mit Starrgabel oder eben ohne Gabel. Da muss man dann schauen ob die vorhandene Gabel eventuell passen könnte. Aufnahmen für Schutzbleche sollten auch vorhanden sein.
Muss aber auch kein Markenrahmen sein. So ein Kinesis oder wie die Teile heißen würde es auch tuen. Er soll halt ein vertretbares Gewicht haben und vernünftig verarbeitet sein.

So,.. dann bin ich mal gespannt.  
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (30. April 2009)

der strandi hat heute auch wieder viel geld ausgegeben 
eine woche rennradeln auf malle mit der liebsten 
www.casal-santaeulalia.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. April 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> der strandi hat heute auch wieder viel geld ausgegeben
> eine woche rennradeln auf malle mit der liebsten
> www.casal-santaeulalia.com


Boah... das sieht geil aus... bin ich maximal neidisch!
Wünsche euch top Wetter und viel Spass! 

Nachtrag: Habe gerade gesehen das das auch schön im Norden liegt. Weg von dem ganzen Ballermannshice... So muss das sein!


----------



## strandi (30. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Habe gerade gesehen das das auch schön im Norden liegt. Weg von dem ganzen Ballermannshice... So muss das sein!



jo genau! und guter ausgangspunkt für bergtouren


----------



## mtb_nico (30. April 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> jo genau! und guter ausgangspunkt für bergtouren


Irgendwo im Internet habe ich Tourenbeschreibungen mit Höhenprofil für Malle gesehen gehabt. Ist aber schon einige Zeit her, als ich mich mit dem Thema mal selbst beschäftigt habe aber auf Grund von fehlenden liquiden Mitteln das Ganze wieder verworfen habe. 
Irgendwo gibts da auch nen Berg den man mittels Fähre anfahren kann und wo es dann 1000 Meter am Stück hochgeht... Den solltet ihr nicht auslassen. Ich empfehle das am besten direkt am ersten Tag zu machen um deiner Perle gleich mal zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und das ihr nicht auf Malle zum Urlaub machen seit...


----------



## strandi (30. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Internet habe ich Tourenbeschreibungen mit Höhenprofil für Malle gesehen gehabt. Ist aber schon einige Zeit her, als ich mich mit dem Thema mal selbst beschäftigt habe aber auf Grund von fehlenden liquiden Mitteln das Ganze wieder verworfen habe.
> Irgendwo gibts da auch nen Berg den man mittels Fähre anfahren kann und wo es dann 1000 Meter am Stück hochgeht... Den solltet ihr nicht auslassen. Ich empfehle das am besten direkt am ersten Tag zu machen um deiner Perle gleich mal zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und das ihr nicht auf Malle zum Urlaub machen seit...



hahaha der olle frauenversteher 
hab hier das roadbike special mallorca liegen...da sind gute touren drin...auch dieser berg


----------



## lukabe (3. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Einkauf am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag:


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

Auf Smus Anweisung:

Mein Arbeitsgerät für die Stadt:


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen passt ja deluxe zum T-Shirt! 

Ach... nu wo du dir das Geld für die Bremsen gespart hast, haste bestimmt nen paar Taler übrig für den Friseur, oder?


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Der Rahmen passt ja deluxe zum T-Shirt!
> 
> Ach... nu wo du dir das Geld für die Bremsen gespart hast, haste bestimmt nen paar Taler übrig für den Friseur, oder?


In Berlin hätte er gute Chancen, dass die Möhre gleich von der Rennleitung eingesackt wird. Aber zum Glück ist Heidelberg ja keine große Stadt ... .

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen verlautet, dass da aber noch zumindest eine Bremse ran kommt. Der Rest ist dann die Macht der Argumente.


Kelme - nochmal Glückwunsch


Edit:
Der Postmann hat geklingelt. Es war eine Gelegenheit und ich hörte mich nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2009)

@ Lev: da ich es im anderen Fred noch nicht geschrieben hab: gaile Möhre!  Aber die Farbkombi kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2009)

war der ein kleines beigeschenk zu  einer tüte esspresso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...



Bin selten neidisch, aber in dem Fall schon. 
Das Ding würde mit den passenden Naben und Trettlager super in mein Hardtail passen.
Aber ich hab das ja schon nen schwarzen ChrisKing drin und auch die Naben und Trettlager laufen noch wie neu. Kann die Anschaffung vor meiner Schwaben Seele nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> war der ein kleines beigeschenk zu  einer tüte esspresso?



verdammt! welche sorte ist das? da wäre ich ja fast geneigt, auf guten geschmack zu verzichten, wenn da biketeile dabei sind


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> war der ein kleines beigeschenk zu  einer tüte esspresso?


Eher umgekehrt 
btw: ich hätte die Sotto Voce Version genommen, finde ich schöner, weil schlichter. Als ich meinen gekauft habe, gabs die leider noch nicht


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt
> btw: ich hätte die Sotto Voce Version genommen, finde ich schöner, weil schlichter. Als ich meinen gekauft habe, gabs die leider noch nicht


Zu der Zeit, als der hier gebaut wurde, gab es die Sotto Voce Version glaub' ich auch nicht. Klartext: Das ist ein Gebrauchtkauf. Der war einmal eingebaut, wurde aber nie gefahren und dann wieder raus damit. Warum auch immer. Mich freuts und das drumherum könnte irgendwann mal Titan sein. Dafür muss aber erst das laufende Projekt abgeschlossen sein. 


Kelme - ah, es klingelt gerade ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit, als der hier gebaut wurde, gab es die Sotto Voce Version glaub' ich auch nicht. Klartext: Das ist ein Gebrauchtkauf. Der war einmal eingebaut, wurde aber nie gefahren und dann wieder raus damit. Warum auch immer.


Sowas dachte ich mir schon, wg. "Gelegenheit"...




Kelme schrieb:


> Mich freuts und das drumherum könnte irgendwann mal Titan sein.


Oh, dann hättest du aber auch den CK Ti Steuersatz nehmen "müssen" ! Meeeensch, sowas inkonsequentes!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Mai 2009)

So,

Sports corner ist fertig, Board wandhalterung ist da und schon eingebaut...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2009)

Schön das die "Regierung" beim Radel in der Wohnung/Haus mitmacht...  Ist ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich...


----------



## kneesliding (5. Mai 2009)

im keller unter die treppe, sonst darf ich nichts 

.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> im keller unter die treppe, sonst darf ich nichts
> 
> .


Hehe... achso...  Naja... mein Keller sieht schlimmer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. Mai 2009)

in dein keller würd ich gern mit meiner schrankwand einziehen!


----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2009)

Ich auch - ich hätt sie dann endlich los ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2009)

Hättst sie doch dem Roiner irgendwo mit rein zimmern können


----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2009)

Isch habe keine Keller ine meine Lade


----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2009)

... und bei Kundschaft bau ich kein Müll rein.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... und bei Kundschaft bau ich kein Müll rein.


Dann halt kaputtschlagen und Stück für Stück zum grillanzünden verwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. Mai 2009)

davon bekommt man ne grillgut allergie


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> davon bekommt man ne grillgut allergie


Ach, als Raucher sollte er das doch wegstecken können...


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2009)

Die Exilim musste gehen, oder wollte das selbst so ... .


----------



## iTom (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Exilim musste gehen, oder wollte das selbst so ... .



Dürfte recht viel Spass machen; bin  mit meiner Lumix, bis auf die Lichtschwäche vom Sensor bei Dämmerung, recht zufrieden

12x opt. Zoom und Leica-Objektiv

Sehr zuverlässig Kamera bis jetzt. Einen "Wechselakku" würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle noch zulegen und eine schnelle SD-Karte, wenn nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für die beiden Hinweise. Das wird beim nächsten Gang in den Laden erledigt. Btw.: Schnelle SD-Karte. Tipps anyone?


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Mai 2009)

wenn der controller in deiner kamera schnell genug ist - die üblichen verdächtigen: sandisk extreme, transcend **x, kingston elite pro oder ultimate. klar ist: diese karten sind sackteuer. merklich bringen tun die nur was, wenn die kamera das kann und du sie forderst (serienbilder o.ä.). evtl. kannst du die rasend schnellen übertragungsraten mit einem aktuellen kartenleser beim übertragen auf den pc ausreizen...


----------



## michar (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch noch was ,,etwas,, neueres...mein alutech cheap trick 4x...






und in action (noch mit anderer bremse)


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2009)

Beim Übertragen habe ich es nicht eilig. Das kann ruhig eine Bierlänge dauern . Was die Lumix hat, ist ja diese Dauerfeuer-Funktion mit 3MB-Auflösung. Da rauschen de Bilder nur so durch. Den richtigen Sound eingestellt und es wird recht heiter. Das Teilchen beginnt sehr schnell Spaß zu machen.


----------



## iTom (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Danke für die beiden Hinweise. Das wird beim nächsten Gang in den Laden erledigt. Btw.: Schnelle SD-Karte. Tipps anyone?



Ich hab mir ne SD-Karte von Panasonic geholt, war im Angebot und kann glaube ich 10MByte/s od. 20MByte/s. 
Kann zwar meine Kamera nicht, aber evtl. zukünftig ne Schpieschelreflex, die ich mir irgendwann vielleicht womöglich holen könnte, die ich aber aktuell noch nicht brauche


----------



## iTom (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Beim Übertragen habe ich es nicht eilig. Das kann ruhig eine Bierlänge dauern . Was die Lumix hat, ist ja diese Dauerfeuer-Funktion mit 3MB-Auflösung. Da rauschen de Bilder nur so durch. Den richtigen Sound eingestellt und es wird recht heiter. Das Teilchen beginnt sehr schnell Spaß zu machen.



Dauerfeuer hat meine auch, nennt sich Videoaufnahme (allerdings nur Mono)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Beim Übertragen habe ich es nicht eilig. Das kann ruhig eine Bierlänge dauern . Was die Lumix hat, ist ja diese Dauerfeuer-Funktion mit 3MB-Auflösung. Da rauschen de Bilder nur so durch. Den richtigen Sound eingestellt und es wird recht heiter. Das Teilchen beginnt sehr schnell Spaß zu machen.



wie schon gesagt - der flaschenhals (selbst bei dslr) ist meistens der speichercontroller. der sitzt in der kamera und nicht in der speicherkarte. die wenigsten der als schnell beworbenen karten können übrigens schnell schreiben (die von mir genannten 'üblichen verdächtigen' stellen insofern eine ausnahme dar, daß sie gute/sehr gute leistungen seit jahren schon bieten. allerdings zu gesalzenen preisen).
einfach mal testen - evtl. mal zum großen unblöden consumer-elektronik-discounter gehen, wenns nämlich nix bringt, kann man die unproblematisch wieder gegen geld zurücktauschen.


----------



## Romarius (7. Mai 2009)

die karte sollte ne ecke schneller sein als die schreibgeschwindigkeit der kamera. steht sicher bei den tec daten irgendwo, im www oder im handbuch. z.b. sandisk extreme 3 müsste reichen. sandisk hat wohl derzeit den qualitativ leicht besseren ruf. (zumindest als ich mich vor 1,5jahren infomriert hab. bei dslr's haben fast alle die sandisks.aber da mag ich mich irren.) lieber mehrere kleine als 1 große kaufen (falls mal was kaputt geht is nicht gleich alles im eimer. und 3 karten ham locker in der kameratasche platz bei den sd teilchen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2009)

@ Kelme: Berichte über Zufriedenheit (oder nicht) sind erwünscht! Habe zwar ein günstigeres Modell im Auge, aber sowas der Art kommt definitiv bis Sommer ins Haus 


@ michar: in deinem Fuhrpark kehrt auch nie Langeweile ein, was?  Hüpsches Gerät! (und schöne Fotos) Bin ich auch schon gefahren, gefällt sehr. Aber mit den SOS schön aufpassen und nicht die DHs runter ballern wie mitm Fully, gell?


----------



## michar (7. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ michar: in deinem Fuhrpark kehrt auch nie Langeweile ein, was?  Hüpsches Gerät! (und schöne Fotos) Bin ich auch schon gefahren, gefällt sehr. Aber mit den SOS schön aufpassen und nicht die DHs runter ballern wie mitm Fully, gell?



hehe..ich find die sos erstaunlich stabil..zum 4crossen perfekt..da gehts ja auch recht sauber zu in der fahrweise...


----------



## lukabe (9. Mai 2009)

War auch mal wieder einkaufen, hab aber keine Cent bezahlt:
Neuer Helm, der alte is bisschen verranzt...:



Trikot fürs Rennrad:



Einmal Pedale, war mit den Truvativ nicht wirklich zufrieden. Außerdem spar ich mit denen 100g...






Und noch was zum Lesen, war noch Geld aufm Gutschein:



Und noch ne Uvex Brille, bin aber grad zu faul nochmal runter zu laufen und n Foto zu machen.


----------



## aju (9. Mai 2009)

Welches darf morgen mit nach BK?

Das




oder das?




Eine schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2009)

Nimm das Liteville mit, habs ja noch nicht Live gesehn.


----------



## aju (10. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Argument

Bis später!


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

habsch meer gestern gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (10. Mai 2009)

nettes Teil, aber n größeres Foto hattest du nicht zufällig?


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

ne war das größte das ich gefunden habe, kleinere gabs ohne ende


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2009)

ich kanns auch net genau erkennen, was das is - das is ja viel zu klein... 

da fällt mir gerade ein: für so nen scheiß haste kohle - aber um pünktlich schutzgeld zu zahlen net...


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da fällt mir gerade ein: für so nen scheiß haste kohle - aber um pünktlich schutzgeld zu zahlen net...



Hab ich gekauft gesagt.......öhmmmm...... ich meinte vom Laster gefallen


----------



## JeTho (10. Mai 2009)

Die gibt es morgen im MMSpezialhandel für 249,- Eus. Hoffe du hast nicht mehr gezahlt


----------



## realScheff (11. Mai 2009)

ENDLICH FERDDISCH:













Die Bremsleitung vorne wird nich gekürzt und 1- 1,5 Spacer entfernt. Und die blauen Lock- on Griffe sind noch unterwegs. Geduld.
Macht richtig Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## eL (11. Mai 2009)

schick

aber den namen NS Bikes find ich zum kotzen.
damit würd ich nicht mal an ner polizei wache vorbei lurchen.


----------



## Flugrost (11. Mai 2009)

schick. Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hats denn?


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> schick
> 
> aber den namen NS Bikes find ich zum kotzen.
> damit würd ich nicht mal an ner polizei wache vorbei lurchen.


Es gibt dann wohl Leute, die für Hamburg ein neues Autokennzeichen einführen würden.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. Mai 2009)

> realScheff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ENDLICH FERDDISCH:
> ...



 schön,
den Bremsgriff von links nach rechts, dann brauchste auch nicht zu kürzen und sieht noch schöner aus.  
Die Pike sieht man zur Zeit häufig an Hardtails einfach Hammer von der Optik.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. Mai 2009)

--------------


----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt dann wohl Leute, die für Hamburg ein neues Autokennzeichen einführen würden.



RESPEKT, der Mann hat Humor.


----------



## realScheff (12. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


>





eL schrieb:


> schick...





Flugrost schrieb:


> schick. Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hats denn?



Danke. Oberrohrlänge ist 570mm



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> schön,
> den Bremsgriff von links nach rechts, dann brauchste auch nicht zu kürzen und sieht noch schöner aus.
> Die Pike sieht man zur Zeit häufig an Hardtails einfach Hammer von der Optik.



An sowas gewöhnt man sich in meinem Alter nicht mehr...


----------



## Romarius (12. Mai 2009)

@guru: wieso hast dir keine canon gekauft? deine holde scheint ja nen sehr ansehnliches zubehör-arsenal dafür zu haben... preislich sollte sich das doch nix nehmen...


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

Ne Canon gabs zu den Kurs leider nicht, und du glaubst doch nicht allen
ernstes das meine Holde mir ihr Zubehör gibt  

egal! 

Heute gekommen  Pedros Montageständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (12. Mai 2009)

^^ 400d gibts mit kit um 320 (fast) ne, 350d gibts um 200 gebraucht... 
die würde sad sicher nicht immer merken wenn du dich da mal bedienst...


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> die würde sad sicher nicht immer merken wenn du dich da mal bedienst...




Das glaubst du


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2009)

ich schein ja nicht der einzige zu sein der die oldscool z1 in ein akutelles santa cruz packt..allerdings find ichse fuers bullit fast zuwenig federweg...


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Mai 2009)

wie jetzt...de guru nimmt nen montageständer?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2009)

...und demnächst baut er Steuersätze auch ohne Hammer ein.


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Mai 2009)

das ist ja ok - er kann ja ne flex nehmen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. Mai 2009)

> An sowas gewöhnt man sich in meinem Alter nicht mehr...



Der Mensch gewöhnt sich fast an alles, fast an alles.......


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> hehe..ich find die sos erstaunlich stabil..zum 4crossen perfekt..da gehts ja auch recht sauber zu in der fahrweise...


Klar, für 4X sind die astrein! Ich kenne nur genug andere Fotos von dir mit Action, die die Teile u. U. überfordern würde 




realScheff schrieb:


> ENDLICH FERDDISCH:


Ein Surge mit Pike - sehr geil!  Was wiegt deins?




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Die Pike sieht man zur Zeit häufig an Hardtails einfach Hammer von der Optik.


An der Gabel kommt man in dem Bereich auch fast nicht vorbei. Ist halt einfach ne Sahneschnitte 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Der Mensch gewöhnt sich fast an alles, fast an alles.......


Man gewöhnt sich an allem, auch am Dativ


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2009)

hab mir mal nochn tld helm gegoennt...jetzt reichts aber mit kopfbedeckungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. Mai 2009)

achja..was mir noch zur sun sos felgen geschichte einfaellt..ich musste die teile ja fuers autoventil bisschen aufboren...so hartnaeckig wie die felge war noch keine..das ding war hart wie stahl...ich denke man sollte die felge nicht unterschaetzen von der haltbarkeit


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> hab mir mal nochn tld helm gegoennt...jetzt reichts aber mit kopfbedeckungen



Geil 

sonhutkannischmirnetleisten 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## michar (12. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> sonhutkannischmirnetleisten
> 
> Gruß Gürü.





es leben die kursschwankungen der fremdwaehrungen gegenueber dem euro....sonst haett ich mir den auch nicht gekauft..so war er kaum teurer wie ein sixsixone


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Mai 2009)

Die Geschichte mit Tobsn hier im Forum hat mich irgendwie wieder angestachelt,...
Also,... ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad mit Sollklappstelle... hat jemand zufällig was zu hause? Zustand ist egal... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2009)

meldest du?
nen gaudi wäre es auf jeden wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2009)

Nico, beim KKC kannst Du dir auch am Tag des Events eins leihen. Ganz zwanglos.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> achja..was mir noch zur sun sos felgen geschichte einfaellt..ich musste die teile ja fuers autoventil bisschen aufboren...so hartnaeckig wie die felge war noch keine..das ding war hart wie stahl...ich denke man sollte die felge nicht unterschaetzen von der haltbarkeit


Also ich kenne jemand, der eine in Lac zweigeteilt hat  Aber der fährt auch schon nicht zimperlich. Für Leute wie mich ist sowas absolut ausreichend  Obwohl meine Singletrack hinten jetzt nach nicht mal 1 Jahr schon keinen 1a Rundlauf mehr hat, da tippe ich aber auch etwas zu geringe Speigenspannung...




Flugrost schrieb:


> Wenn ich eines hasse, dann sind es Selbstzitate.
> Vielleicht hat das Oberrohr ja keine Länge...





realScheff schrieb:


> Oberrohrlänge ist 570mm


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> meldest du?
> nen gaudi wäre es auf jeden wert


Wenn ich passendes Material finde... 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Nico, beim KKC kannst Du dir auch am Tag des Events eins leihen. Ganz zwanglos.


Mmmh... Details? Die Homepage ist irgendwie ziemlich unübersichtlich. Ich bin froh das ich überhaupt gefunden habe wann das ganze statt findet...


----------



## Tobsn (13. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn ich passendes Material finde...



In Sardinien, wenn Du von Norden nach Orosei fährst links an einer Laterne.
Da hab ich mein Prachtexemplar abgestellt. 

Vor ein paar Jahren stand vor einer Kneipe mal ein Tandemklapprad.
Die wollten es aber nicht verkaufen.
Das nächste Mal frag ich erst gar nicht. 

Ich darf leider nicht mir fahren. 
Zu hoher Hämoglobin Wert. Hab erst mal ne Schutzsperre aufgebrummt bekommen


----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2009)

mh. gabelservice dauert 3-4 wochen bei cosmicsports. mist.

kleiner tip: beim lieblings discounter aldi gibts grad wander-trekking hosen. kurze, 3/4, 7/8, 146/183stel, und lange mit abzipbarem bein. sind alle etwas weiter geschnitten, daher glaube ganz gut zum biken. material schein dünn (was ja auch vorteile hat), aber gut. kann keinen unterschied zu 80.- tnf/wolfskin etc. feststellen.


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich darf leider nicht mir fahren.
> Zu hoher Hämoglobin Wert. Hab erst mal ne Schutzsperre aufgebrummt bekommen


Du meinst wohl du hast zuviel Schorlekörperchen im Blut,...


----------



## realScheff (13. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Surge mit Pike - sehr geil!  Was wiegt deins?



Die Personenwaage sagt: 14,9 kilo. Geht aber wirklich überaschend gut bergauf!


----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich darf leider nicht mir fahren.
> Zu hoher Hämoglobin Wert. Hab erst mal ne Schutzsperre aufgebrummt bekommen


wie kommt das denn? etwa nachgeholfen? 

im ernst: hoher hb wert bedeutet dickflüssiges blut und die kapillargefäße werden nicht richtig versorgt. d.h. lebensgefahr! wie hoch ist er denn?

(btw: die wissenschaft ist sich derzeit uneinig darüber ob ein hoher hb wert, z.b. durch epo-doping, nicht mehr negative sportliche folgen mit sich bringt, als ein niedrigerer...)


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich kenne jemand, der eine in Lac zweigeteilt hat  Aber der fährt auch schon nicht zimperlich. Für Leute wie mich ist sowas absolut ausreichend



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:

Die S.O.S. gibts auch in ner geschweissten Ausführung und hat bei mir ne ganze Weile perfekt funktioniert.

Bei Laufrädern hängts meiner Meinung nach zum Großteil auch an der Qualität der Einspeichung.

Auch die 5.1, die ja angeblich ne totale Scheiss Felge sein soll hält bei mir bisher.


----------



## Tobsn (13. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ..im ernst: hoher hb wert bedeutet dickflüssiges blut und die kapillargefäße werden nicht richtig versorgt. d.h. lebensgefahr! wie hoch ist er denn?...


I know. 

War gestern Blutspenden, da wird der Wert ermittelt.
Hatte 17,2 g/dl.
Der Normbereich liegt bei bis zu 13,5-17,5 g/dl und bis 18 g/dl ist man sogar Spendentauglich.
Bei mir ist also noch alles im grünen Bereich, inkl. Blutdruck.
Schutzsperre gibt es allerdings schon ab 17 g/dl 
Für mich nur theoretisch, da ich ja keine Rennen fahre.
Aber man befindet sich gleich in GUTER Gesellschaft.
Denke der hohe Wert kommt einfach von zu wenig Flüssigkeit und zu viel Kaffee vor der Messung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Denke der hohe Wert kommt einfach von zu wenig Flüssigkeit und zu viel Kaffee vor der Messung.


Vielleicht hat deine Mama auch irgendwelche dubiosen Bonbons gekauft, oder in dem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel war was drin, was  da nicht drauf steht und auch nicht reingehört. Vielleicht die Zahnpasta (das hätte dann schwäbische Tradition)?


Kelme - mehr trinken


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Denke der hohe Wert kommt einfach von zu wenig Flüssigkeit und zu viel Kaffee vor der Messung.



eher nur vom ersteren....das märchen, daß kaffee dehydriert ist so alt, wie der kaffee selbst - und trotzdem bleibt es eben das.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2009)

realScheff schrieb:


> Die Personenwaage sagt: 14,9 kilo. Geht aber wirklich überaschend gut bergauf!


Ich hab irgendwo knapp über 15kg angefangen (Erstaufbau mit einigen "Bleiteilen") und selbst da ging es schon recht gut bergauf! Liegt an der schönen, kompakten Geo und dem tourentauglichen Sitzwinkel. Jetzt bin ich mit Sommerreifen bei 14,3kg. Da ist jetzt auch ausser bei der Gabel (hab leider die mit Stahlschaft - war schon vorhanden) nicht mehr viel zu holen, außer mit teuren Teilen im XTR-Bereich und das ist Käse.




Bumble schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> Die S.O.S. gibts auch in ner geschweissten Ausführung und hat bei mir ne ganze Weile perfekt funktioniert.


Ich wiederhole mich in dem Fall auch: Ich weiß, wie michar unterwegs ist, deshalb weiß ich, dass die Sorgen nicht ganz von ungefähr wären, sofern er mit dem Teil auch DH-Stuff fährt 



Bumble schrieb:


> Auch die 5.1, die ja angeblich ne totale Scheiss Felge sein soll hält bei mir bisher.


Genau so siehts mit meinen Singletrack ja auch aus, von der sagen auch viele, dass die nach 5 Sprüngen krumm sein soll.


----------



## realScheff (13. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo knapp über 15kg angefangen (Erstaufbau mit einigen "Bleiteilen") und selbst da ging es schon recht gut bergauf! Liegt an der schönen, kompakten Geo und dem tourentauglichen Sitzwinkel. Jetzt bin ich mit Sommerreifen bei 14,3kg. Da ist jetzt auch ausser bei der Gabel (hab leider die mit Stahlschaft - war schon vorhanden) nicht mehr viel zu holen, außer mit teuren Teilen im XTR-Bereich und das ist Käse.



Ich hatte zuerst Zweifel, da ich mit dem Teil Ende Juni über die Alpen will. Sofern der Schnee weg ist (Romarius?). Doch schon am ersten Anstieg breitete sich ein Grinsen auf meinem Gesicht aus... 
Hab auch die mit Stahlschaft, aber die 300g machen den Bock jetzt auch nicht fett.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2009)

realScheff schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst Zweifel, da ich mit dem Teil Ende Juni über die Alpen will. Sofern der Schnee weg ist (Romarius?). Doch schon am ersten Anstieg breitete sich ein Grinsen auf meinem Gesicht aus...
> Hab auch die mit Stahlschaft, aber die 300g machen den Bock jetzt auch nicht fett.


Ah, für sowas ist das Radel sicher ne sehr gute Wahl! Wünsche dir jetzt schon mal viel Spaß  Kannst uns ja mal mit Bildern ärgern... 
Hast Recht... Stahl zu Stahl!


----------



## JeTho (13. Mai 2009)

So, meine Bestellung ist raus. Jetzt müssen die Sachen nur noch zügig ausgeliefert werden.

IXS Beanie für den nächsten Winter.






Shimano MP90 weil meine jetzigen echt nicht mehr gehen.





Speed Stuff Dirt Style Pro um sicher zu meiner Arbeitsstätte zu gelangen.





Thor Phase S8 weil ich noch was bestellen mußte um mir die Versandkosten zu sparen


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Thor Phase S8 weil ich noch was bestellen mußte um mir die Versandkosten zu sparen






Um die 115 Grenze bei Chainreaction zu knacken ?


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2009)

yeah...thor handschuhe rocken...die hab ich auch


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich in dem Fall auch: Ich weiß, wie michar unterwegs ist, deshalb weiß ich, dass die Sorgen nicht ganz von ungefähr wären, sofern er mit dem Teil auch DH-Stuff fährt





nene..also mein hardtail ist ne reine 4x karre..damit geh ich nicht aufn trail..dafuer hab ich ja 2 andere spielzeuge! bis jetzt haben sie mal gehalten...vllt kommt ja der tag wos peng macht
Kannst ja mal ansagen wenn du mal wieder aufs weinbiet willst..komm da grad her...immer noch der shit die strecke..2 mal hochgerannt mim dh bock...jetzt reichts wieder
allerdings drehen die da grad wieder am rad was es angeht zeugs auf die trails zu schmeissen..werd mich da mal an den forst wenden...ist ja nicht mehr normal...jetzt sinds schon riesige felsbrocken die draufgerollt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> nene..also mein hardtail ist ne reine 4x karre..damit geh ich nicht aufn trail..


Dann werden die auf jeden Fall halten!



michar schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ansagen wenn du mal wieder aufs weinbiet willst..komm da grad her...immer noch der shit die strecke..2 mal hochgerannt mim dh bock...jetzt reichts wieder


Bin ja jetzt während dem Semester immer nur am WE da...
Und ich sagte es schon mehrfach: Umwerfer sind nicht teuer und tun nicht weh! 



michar schrieb:


> allerdings drehen die da grad wieder am rad was es angeht zeugs auf die trails zu schmeissen..werd mich da mal an den forst wenden...ist ja nicht mehr normal...jetzt sinds schon riesige felsbrocken die draufgerollt werden...


Ja, ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch an zahlreichen Stellen im PW (nicht Weinbiet) eindeutig draufgezogenes Zeug entfernt  Ein Mal wars recht knapp... Highspeedtrail, Kurve, viel Nadeln und Tannenzapfen aufm Weg


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> riesige felsbrocken die draufgerollt werden...


Vielleicht solltest du dich noch ein weiteres Bike zulegen. Ein Trialbike


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ...jetzt sinds schon riesige felsbrocken die draufgerollt werden...


Wo?


----------



## OZM (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ... werd mich da mal an den forst wenden...ist ja nicht mehr normal...jetzt sinds schon riesige felsbrocken die draufgerollt werden...



mach das bitte nicht

egal wie man argumentiert (z.B. Wegsicherungspflicht): es wird nicht darauf hinauslaufen, das Waldarbeiter die Trails für biker fahrbar machen/halten, sondern (wenn überhaupt etwas geschieht) wird die Einhaltung des Befahrungsverbotes von Trails schärfer kontrolliert.

Sollte jemand durch solche Hindernisse zu Schaden kommen, wäre ein Gang zum RA hilfreich (evtl. liegt eine Straftat vor). Sollte jemand SEHEN wie gerade Hindernisse in Trails gelegt werden, wäre eine Bild auf dem man denjenigen, erkennt praktisch. Ansonsten verweise ich auf diverse threads in denen sämliche Ideen und Phantaisien bereits durchgehechelt wurden.

Greez

OZM

P.S. und ganz am Rande hat sowas auch mit organisierten bzw. eben nicht organisierten Bikern zu tun


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich noch ein weiteres Bike zulegen. Ein Trialbike



oder mehr federweg


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht auch einfach anstelle mit Mach 5 runterzubrettern bissl vorausschauend fahren und das Hirn benutzen, das könnte eventuell auch helfen. 

Was jetzt noch fehlt sind Beschwerden weil die doofen Wanderer ausgerechnet in der High-Speed-Kurve rumstehn und man nicht ordentlich durchziehn kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch einfach anstelle mit Mach 5 runterzubrettern bissl vorausschauend fahren und das Hirn benutzen, das könnte eventuell auch helfen.
> 
> Was jetzt noch fehlt sind Beschwerden weil die doofen Wanderer ausgerechnet in der High-Speed-Kurve rumstehn und man nicht ordentlich durchziehn kann.



auf son kommentar hab ich gewartet....was hat es dann bitte mit vorrausschaundem fahren zu tun oder hirn anschalten wenn ueber den gesamten trail ca 40kg schwere brocken gelegt sind?! Ich/wir versuchen schon ALLES um den kontakt mit wanderern zu vermeiden...indem wir unter der woche fahren gehn oder wenig frequentierte wege nutzen die eh zu steil sind zum laufen normal...aber selbst da liegt ja der scheiss mittlerweile rumm..
Ich mein klar das fuer viele hier das nicht son problem ist da ihnen sowieso das material und auch das fahrkoennen fehlt um sich darueber aufzuregen...da haelt man kurz an und hebt drueber..wenn man da aber ungebremmst und unwissend ploetzlich davorsteht hoert der spaß einfach auf....
Ich versuch ja auch mich mit wandereren zu unterhalten...und die sind oft sehr positiv uns gegenueber gestimmt..allerdings hab ich auch schon das gegenteil erlebt...bei manchen merkt man einfach unter wem sie aufgewachsen sind... Grade am wocheneende der worldcup in la bresse in frankreich war irgendwie auch in der hinsicht ein riesen erlebniss...wenn man dastand und die menschenmassen gesehn haben..da warn ca .15000 - 20000 zuschauer..das war wirklich der wahnsinn welche begeisterung fuer den sport doch da ist..daher hoffe ich das es sich ins gute hin entwickelt...weil man kann sagen was man will..der downhillsport ist mit der technisch und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollste 2rad sport dens gibt und sollte nicht nur als sinnfreie ruecksichtslose raserei dargestellt werden!


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> der downhillsport ist mit der technisch und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollste 2rad sport dens gibt



rennrad bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## Houschter (13. Mai 2009)

Auf diese Unsitte mit den "künstlichen" Hindernissen stößt man doch überall. Es vergeht kaum eine Tour, auf der ich nicht mindestens einen Baum, Stein oder dgl. beseitige. Neulich habe ich sogar zusammen mit nem Wanderer nen Trail freigeräumt.  

Klar sind diese Hindernisse nervig und teilweise gefährlich, aber man muß wohl damit leben!


----------



## DirtSau (13. Mai 2009)

servus!
ich fahre immer mit em michar zusammen! Also das mal was auf dem Trail liegt das ist wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches! Klar ist es ärgerlich aber gehört nunmal dazu, ganz vermeiden wird es sich nie lassen! Der Trail auf dem wir immer fahren scheint es aber solangsam echt zum Problemfall zu werden. Da vergehen krass gesagt auf dem 2km langen weg keine 100m auf dem nix richtig großes (Felsen, Bäume etc) draufgezogen wurde. Michar und ich müssen die sachen auch echt als zu zweit wegräumen, alleine sind die ballermänner nicht machbar. Also muss das schon die personen massiv stören was wir da machen sonst würden sie sich diesen Äkt gar nicht geben. 
Wir probiern jezt einfach mal mit einem Hinweisschildchen mit einem kleinen Text oder auch einem einfachen warum mal an die vernunft im menschen zu appelieren. Klar können wir das zeugs wegräumen und er legt wieder neues hin, aber das führt zu nichts. Wobei irgendwer von den zwei parteien irgendwann keine böcke mehr hat alle drei tage das zeugs rumzuheben und ich glaube wir sinds nicht  
So long... wir Testen mal und werden sehen was dabei herauskommt


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Klar sind diese Hindernisse nervig und teilweise gefährlich, aber man muß wohl damit leben!



muss man das?! ich gehe nicht davon aus das diese aktionen von offizieller seite sind..die haetten andere moeglichkeiten und gewiss auch besseres zu tun als allen halben da zeugs hinzuschmeissen! Daher gehe ich eher von einzelnen leuten/gruppen die wandern oder vllt sogar jaeger/paechter aus! Ich hoffe ich erwisch mal wen dabei...ob ich mich dann beherrschen kann wird man sehen...


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich erwisch mal wen dabei...ob ich mich dann beherrschen kann wird man sehen...



oder lesen  

Ich gebe aber zu das ich auch schon "Gewaldfantasieen" hatte 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

Wo umgeht ihr denn am Weinbiet die Wanderer ? 

Da trifft man auf allen abgehenden Wegen wanderndes Volk.

Wenn man den Kontakt mit Wanderern reduzieren will gibts da bessere Möglichkeiten.



DirtSau schrieb:


> Also muss das schon die personen massiv stören was wir da machen sonst würden sie sich diesen Äkt gar nicht geben.





Und der Versuch sich mit Wanderern zu unterhalten könnte eventuell auch schon daran scheitern, dass man ausgestattet mit voller Downhillmontour (mir ist nicht so ganz klar wofür man sowas im Pfälzer Wald braucht, außer man verwechselt ihn mit nem Bikepark) im Pulk direkt von der Hütte aus lossprintet als ob es kein Morgen mehr gäbe und das auch gerne mal am Wochenende, erzählt mir bitte nicht dass ihr nur unter der Woche fahrt.


----------



## Houschter (13. Mai 2009)

Leben insofern als das man wenig gegen solche Menschen tun kann! Oder wollt ihr euch im Wald auf die Lauer legen


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wo umgeht ihr denn am Weinbiet die Wanderer ?
> 
> Da trifft man auf allen abgehenden Wegen wanderndes Volk.
> 
> ...




oh mann..man kann beispielsweise den kontakt zu wanderern reduzieren indem man unter der woche fahren gehn...was ich z.b der schichtarbeit seit dank oft machen kann! dann hat man sehr oft freie fahrt..und es gibt auch wege..wie z.b unsere ,,strecke,, die direkt den hang runterfuehrt wo sowieso weniger leute wandern..was teilweise auch eher dann klettern ist! Und man kann sich beim hochschieben und an der huette wunderbar unterhalten..viele schauen sich die raeder an und fangen dann von sich aus an zu reden oder fragen!  Und der shit mit der downhillmontour..sorry..aber wasn das fuern muell..ich selbst zieh zwar kein brustpanzer an wenn ich hier fahren geh..den rest aber schon...weil man kanns hier richtig krachen lassen wenn man die linie kennt..und sogar nen downhiller ausfahren! Ich zieh den kram ja auch nicht an um da die leute zu erschrecken..sondern weil ich mich nicht mit 50 sachen zerhauen will ohne gescheite protektoren anzuhaben! ich lade dich gern mal ein ne runde mit uns das weinbiet runterzufahren...mal schauen was du danach noch sagst...


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2009)

ah so langsam nähert es sich dem eigentichen Thema "Schlachtplatte"



> ch gebe aber zu das ich auch schon "Gewaldfantasieen" hatte





> Ich hoffe ich erwisch mal wen dabei...ob ich mich dann beherrschen kann wird man sehen..



wenn ihr hier fahrt gäbe es mit Sicherheit keine Hindernisse:









Auf in die nächste Runde...Chips und Bier bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> Und der shit mit der downhillmontour..sorry..aber wasn das fuern muell..ich selbst zieh zwar kein brustpanzer an wenn ich hier fahren geh..den rest aber schon...weil man kanns hier richtig krachen lassen wenn man die linie kennt..und sogar nen downhiller ausfahren! Ich zieh den kram ja auch nicht an um da die leute zu erschrecken..sondern weil ich mich nicht mit 50 sachen zerhauen will ohne gescheite protektoren anzuhaben! ich lade dich gern mal ein ne runde mit uns das weinbiet runterzufahren...mal schauen was du danach noch sagst...



Da sind wir doch beim Thema:

Du hast nicht vor die Wanderer zu erschrecken machst es aber definitiv.



Muss mich nicht mit euch treffen, kenne die Trails und hab mir das am Ostersonntag anschaun dürfen als ihr von dort aus wie von der Tarantel gestochen losgeschossen seid.

Die Reaktion der an der Hütte sitzenden Wandersleut ist da weniger positiv als du denkst.  Schön zu sehn wenn man dabei sitzt. 

Ich bleib dabei:  Ihr verwechselt den Pfälzer Wald mit nem Bikepark.


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Auf in die nächste Runde...Chips und Bier bitte



Hab nix mehr da, muss schnell nochmal zur Tanke.


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

nein..tun wir nicht....aber es ist halt einfach mal hier die moeglichkeit fuer uns zu fahren..und wenn ich ehrlich bin scheiss ich drauf was die leute oben denken...ich fahr ja fuer mich und mein hobby! es ist sicherlich richtig das man ruecksicht nimmt...man benutzt den wald ja nicht alleine..ohne frage...das tun wir auch..allerdings ahben manche leute weder augen noch ohren noch irgendwie ansatzweise ueberhaupt die lust platz zu machen oder auch ruecksicht auf uns zu nehmen! denen begegne ich auch entsprechend! Und keine angst..es ist am wochenende bikeparksaison...da darf ich dann komplett verkleidet noch bisschen mehr gas geben...


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

und ueberhaupt..jemand der ne gustav m an seinem liteville klapprad faehrt sollte eigentlich am besten..schweigen...


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ..und wenn ich ehrlich bin scheiss ich drauf was die leute oben denken...ich fahr ja fuer mich und mein hobby! ..allerdings ahben manche leute weder augen noch ohren noch irgendwie ansatzweise ueberhaupt die lust platz zu machen oder auch ruecksicht auf uns zu nehmen! denen begegne ich auch entsprechend!



Glückwunsch, damit hast du eigentlich alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt.

Du hast es kapiert. 

Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion.


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> und ueberhaupt..jemand der ne gustav m an seinem liteville klapprad faehrt sollte eigentlich am besten..schweigen...





Noch so ein pubertäres Kommentar. 


Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

damit kannste dann wenigstens fuer die wanderer punktgenau bremsen...vllt ist das auch mein problem..das ich ne louise fahr...die brauch bissl laenger bis zum stand...
solangsam werd ich warm


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Mai 2009)

edit: sorry,... war sinnlos...


----------



## DirtSau (13. Mai 2009)

nönö ich hab ja immer gedacht mtb´ler egal welcher art halten zusammen aber wie man sieht nicht!
Für die meisten leute mag das was wir tun vlt krank oder beklopt wirken, ist es aber nicht! Wär sich mal für den downhillsport richtig interresieren würde und nicht nur die klisches kennen würde wie öööh rücksichtslose penner machen den ganzen wald kaputt und hin und her der wüsste das es da wenigstens Materialtechnisch und Fahrtechnisch richtig zur sache geht! Ich selber hab ganz klein als CC´ler angefangen und weis wie das funktioniert und es gibt mir einfach nichts. Der Downhillsport hingegen gibt eim das gefühl von körper- und bikebeherrschung. 
Mag vlt sein das da am ostersonntag dreiviertel der leute gedacht haben was sind n das für gestörte. Genauso kanns drei tage später auch andersrum sein das einfach nur pures interresse da ist. Es gibt immer solche und solche. Kritisch sind meines erachtens nach die "älteren" Generationen bzw Rentner die fühlen sich richtig gestört durch sowas aber nur aus dem grund weil sie nie mit leuten auf fahrrädern im wald zu tun hatten bzw dann gleich welche von der anderen sorte dann sindse eben leicht irritiert. Die jüngeren Generationen wissen schon grob was das fürn sport ist und sind auch dementsprechend begeistert. Man muss dazu sagen es gibt leider auch fahrer die echt total rücksichtslos fahren, die machen das image natürrlich kaputt.... Wenn alle einwenig gegenseitig rücksicht nehmen geht das alles völlig in Ordnung
aaaaaaah ich könnt stundenlang weiterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (13. Mai 2009)

Leute bitte hört auf... ich werd noch ganz fett von dem ganzen Bier&Popcorn


----------



## michar (13. Mai 2009)

..letztenendes kann man festhalten das genau solche diskussionen das problem sind...daher werden nie als mtbiker untereinander an einem strang ziehen fuer das große ziel...akzeptanz fuer den sport..egal in welcher form und legale strecken!  Weil die akzeptanz untereinander schon fehlt...wenn du oben gehockt warst du und gemerkt hast das die leute komisch reagieren haetteste ja schon den ersten schritt dafuer machen koennen und was gescheites loslassen...aber natuerlich ist man automatisch mit nem dicken bike, nem großen helm und bisschen schnellen antreten ein ruecksichtsloser depp...kann ja sein das 200 meter ein paar wanderer warn und wir runtergebremsst haben und langsam dran vorbei sind...


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2009)

DirtSau schrieb:


> aaaaaaah ich könnt stundenlang weiterschreiben



lass es lieber


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2009)

DirtSau schrieb:


> nönö ich hab ja immer gedacht mtb´ler egal welcher art halten zusammen aber wie man sieht nicht!
> Für die meisten leute mag das was wir tun vlt krank oder beklopt wirken, ist es aber nicht! Wär sich mal für den downhillsport richtig interresieren würde und nicht nur die klisches kennen würde wie öööh rücksichtslose penner machen den ganzen wald kaputt und hin und her der wüsste das es da wenigstens Materialtechnisch und Fahrtechnisch richtig zur sache geht! Ich selber hab ganz klein als CC´ler angefangen und weis wie das funktioniert und es gibt mir einfach nichts. Der Downhillsport hingegen gibt eim das gefühl von körper- und bikebeherrschung.
> Mag vlt sein das da am ostersonntag dreiviertel der leute gedacht haben was sind n das für gestörte. Genauso kanns drei tage später auch andersrum sein das einfach nur pures interresse da ist. Es gibt immer solche und solche. Kritisch sind meines erachtens nach die "älteren" Generationen bzw Rentner die fühlen sich richtig gestört durch sowas aber nur aus dem grund weil sie nie mit leuten auf fahrrädern im wald zu tun hatten bzw dann gleich welche von der anderen sorte dann sindse eben leicht irritiert. Die jüngeren Generationen wissen schon grob was das fürn sport ist und sind auch dementsprechend begeistert. Man muss dazu sagen es gibt leider auch fahrer die echt total rücksichtslos fahren, die machen das image natürrlich kaputt.... Wenn alle einwenig gegenseitig rücksicht nehmen geht das alles völlig in Ordnung
> aaaaaaah ich könnt stundenlang weiterschreiben



Würde ich unterschreiben


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ...solangsam werd ich warm...


----------



## eL (13. Mai 2009)

unglaublich wie man mit solch stuss fast 2 seiten voll bekommen kann

und wieder is die spämmzelle nicht beteiligt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2009)

Das ist kein Stuss. Es zeigt nur mal wieder, dass Klischeeschublädchen von genau denen aufgezogen werden, die sie zu lassen sollten. Warum? Weil wir sonst nie an einem Strang ziehen. Es ist eh schon schwer genug die "Tourerfraktionen" unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Denke ich dann an die Berchabfraktion, wirds deutlich schwerer.


			
				OZM/sinngemäß schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wenig Zusammenhalt..


----------



## DirtSau (13. Mai 2009)

joo alles easy ist ja jezt vorbei  unsern frust kommt halt echt ein bissl raus! Es ging ja eigentlich nur um den schund der laufend aufm weg liegt. Die Diskussion ist halt einwenig in die falsche richtung eskaliert  
Aufjedenfall find ichs nicht oke wenn ich in meim gewohnten tempo fahre und plötzlich ausgerechnet in ner heiklen stelle taucht ne barriere aus Felsen und Bäumen in Laufradhöhe auf. Das sind Situationen wo selbst uns ach so kranken Bikern das herz in die hose rutscht und man nur noch hofft das man da heil dran drüber oder auch vorher zum stehen kommt. Der Tag wird kommen an dem sich irgendwer, kann einer von uns oder auch ein ganz normaler mtb´ler  oder sogar ein wanderer sein da so auf Ommel haut das die Kacke richtig am dampfen ist! Sobald es Verletzte gibt hört der Spaß nämlich auf.
Jezt geh ich pennen  vie zu anstrengend alles 
Wir müssten wie Flugrost schon sagt alle an einem Strang ziehen egal welche sorte von bikern dann geht was voran! Denn auch ein Sigma Bike Marathon in Neustadt ums Weinbiet rum hat mein ich noch vertrag bis 2010 dann wids damit auch vorbei sein. Selbst eine einfach Neustadt durchquerung von den German Bike Masters wird untersagt auf grund von RÜCKSICHTSLOSEN verhalten im Straßenverkehr der MTB´ler!! Das sind normale! keine Bergabfraktion sei angemerkt 
Ein DirtPark in neustadt von dem ich mitgründer bin /war wird mit richtlinien von InlineSkatern umgebaut?!?! 
Was soll sowas???
Unser guter Vater Staat weis gar nicht was er bei uns in der Region eigentlich erschaffen könnte bzw an geld reinholen könnte! 
Es führt alles zu nichts was ich da schreibe... seis drum!
Wenn interesse besteht kann ich ma berichten ob unsre liebgemeinte aktion mit den schildern am anfang und ende des weges was bewirkt hat


----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> auf son kommentar hab ich gewartet....was hat es dann bitte mit vorrausschaundem fahren zu tun oder hirn anschalten wenn ueber den gesamten trail ca 40kg schwere brocken gelegt sind?! Ich/wir versuchen schon ALLES um den kontakt mit wanderern zu vermeiden...indem wir unter der woche fahren gehn oder wenig frequentierte wege nutzen die eh zu steil sind zum laufen normal...aber selbst da liegt ja der scheiss mittlerweile rumm..
> Ich mein klar das fuer viele hier das nicht son problem ist da ihnen sowieso das material und auch das fahrkoennen fehlt um sich darueber aufzuregen...da haelt man kurz an und hebt drueber..wenn man da aber ungebremmst und unwissend ploetzlich davorsteht hoert der spaß einfach auf....
> Ich versuch ja auch mich mit wandereren zu unterhalten...und die sind oft sehr positiv uns gegenueber gestimmt..allerdings hab ich auch schon das gegenteil erlebt...bei manchen merkt man einfach unter wem sie aufgewachsen sind... Grade am wocheneende der worldcup in la bresse in frankreich war irgendwie auch in der hinsicht ein riesen erlebniss...wenn man dastand und die menschenmassen gesehn haben..da warn ca .15000 - 20000 zuschauer..das war wirklich der wahnsinn welche begeisterung fuer den sport doch da ist..daher hoffe ich das es sich ins gute hin entwickelt...weil man kann sagen was man will..der downhillsport ist mit der technisch und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollste 2rad sport dens gibt und sollte nicht nur als sinnfreie ruecksichtslose raserei dargestellt werden!



mit deinem auftreten hier wirst du es sicher nicht schaffen 15-20k wanderer zu gewinnen, die dich am weinbiet deine rennstrecke runterklatschen. 

btw: mir sind bislang noch keine wege aufgefallen, die man als "u 70" nicht hochwandern könnte in der pfalz. aber poste doch am besten ein paar gps tracks davon...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


>


LOL...   Ich sag nur: Flache Hand -> Stirn... 
face-to-ground übernehmen sie...


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2009)

Kelme - vielleicht hilft das


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2009)

Schreib endlich mal was übers neue Beik, Mann...


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2009)

DirtSau schrieb:


> Es führt alles zu nichts was ich da schreibe... seis drum!


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Mai 2009)

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schreib endlich mal was übers neue Beik, Mann...


OK. Das ist der nächste - und ich finde schon sehr konkrete - Hinweis:





Bedingt durch das bedauerliche Ableben meines Treckerchens ist aus der Aufgabe ein neues Bike aufzubauen, die Herausforderung geworden zwei Aufgaben gleichzeitig zu erledigen. Das können aber bekanntlich nur Frauen .


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2009)

Kelme, ich finde ums verrecken keinerlei Rahmenhersteller, die irgendwas mit Babypetting zu tun haben.
Multitasking - Frauensache? ICH kann: ...aufm Klo sitzen und Comics lesen. Das können wenig Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2009)

Bub, das auf dem Bild sind Zwillinge. Echt! Das ist ja der Witz und mit meinem Baustellen geht's mir genauso.


----------



## Quente (14. Mai 2009)

schwarz - weiß


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bub, das auf dem Bild sind Zwillinge. Echt! Das ist ja der Witz und mit meinem Baustellen geht's mir genauso.



nein ich denke er braucht jetzt Zwillingsräder auf dem Bike


----------



## JeTho (14. Mai 2009)

DirtSau schrieb:


> ...wenn ich in meim gewohnten tempo fahre und plötzlich ausgerechnet in ner heiklen stelle taucht ne barriere auf ... und man nur noch hofft das man da heil dran drüber oder auch vorher zum stehen kommt...



Wenn du Glück hast taucht derjenige auf der die Brocken auf den Weg legt, dann begegnet ihr euch edlich mal. 
Rücksicht von beiden Seiten sieht für mich anders aus!


Aber mal was anderes.
Ich wurde beim Abfahren vom Weinbiet von zwei Wanderern fotografiert und gefilmt. Die sahen nicht grad erfreut aus! Komme ich jetzt auf eine Homepage neben Kindervergewaltiger und werde öffentlich zur Bestrafung freigegeben??
Um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, ich bin in *Schritttempo* vorbei gefahren und habe auch noch   gemacht.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes.
> Ich wurde beim Abfahren vom Weinbiet von zwei Wanderern fotografiert und gefilmt. Die sahen nicht grad erfreut aus! Komme ich jetzt auf eine Homepage neben Kindervergewaltiger und werde öffentlich zur Bestrafung freigegeben??
> Um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, ich bin in *Schritttempo* vorbei gefahren und habe auch noch   gemacht.



wenn du mitbekommen solltest, daß bilder oder videos von und mit dir ohne deine erlaubnis veröffentlicht werden - rechtsanwalt einschalten und einen freundlichen brief schicken (abmahnung ). imho hast du immer noch ein persönlichkeitsrecht, welches dadurch verletzt worden ist.


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> und einen freundlichen brief schicken (abmahnung ). .




An wen


----------



## Tobsn (14. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bedingt durch das bedauerliche Ableben meines Treckerchens ist aus der Aufgabe ein neues Bike aufzubauen...


Wie Du hast Treckerchen ermordet?
MÖRDER!!!

Das ist momentan mein Favorit für ein Touren Hardtail. 
Leider will meins nicht sterben. 
http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a...ntain-bike---houseblend---ridgeline-26-lt.php

Aber ich denke Kelme baut nen Zwilling zu seinem DH-Singlespeeder.
En 2Soulscycles ist halt nicht gerne allein.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> An wen



den- diejenige, welche dies auf die hp-site mit den zitierten verbrechern gepackt hat


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2009)

1. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass mein Treckerchen eher ein Fall von Suizid war.
2. Das Thema 2Souls ist erledigt. Das wird nichts.
3. Die Zwillinge sprechen Englisch.
4. Ein Zwilling muss die gebrauchten Kleider auftragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a...ntain-bike---houseblend---ridgeline-26-lt.php


Das hier würde mir ganz gut gefallen:
http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a...ntain-bike---houseblend---ridgeline-26-ss.php
Aber das liebe Geld ist leider bei weitem nicht ausreichend... Aber irgendwann kommt mir noch mal ein Titan SSP-Hardtail in die Garage!


----------



## Tobsn (14. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass mein Treckerchen eher ein Fall von Suizid war...


Das behaupte ich von dem Eichhörnchen, das ich letzte Woche überfahren hab auch.



Kelme schrieb:


> 2. Das Thema 2Souls ist erledigt. Das wird nichts...



Auch nicht mit dem DH-SSP?



Kelme schrieb:


> 3. Die Zwillinge sprechen Englisch.....


In Taiwan sprechen die doch auch ne Art Englisch? 



Kelme schrieb:


> 4. Ein Zwilling muss die gebrauchten Kleider auftragen.


Da hast Du wohl einen Denkfehler.
Der Jüngere muss die Kleider vom Älteren auftragen.
Als kleiner Bruder einer Schwester echt ein Problem


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das behaupte ich von dem Eichhörnchen, das ich letzte Woche überfahren hab auch.


Dich Tierquäler nehm ich nicht mehr....

bist du sicher, dass du es überfahren hast? Vielleicht hat es sich einfach nur totgestellt, als es dich schon aus einem halben Kilometer Entfernung hat labern hören...

@Kelme: 





???????


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2009)

@Optimizer: Treffer . Eigentlich sogar zwei Treffer.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Optimizer: Treffer . Eigentlich sogar zwei Treffer.


Marke und Farbe?


----------



## Tobsn (14. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass du es überfahren hast? Vielleicht hat es sich einfach nur totgestellt, als es dich schon aus einem halben Kilometer Entfernung hat labern hören...


Ich war allein unterwegs, drum hat es mich ja nicht gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (14. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ???????



Orange Bikes aus england nehme ich an 

.


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn es der pälzer Community jetzt nichts ausmacht, würde ich ab jetzt das Maul halten und den Versuch eines Stereo-Aufbauthreads wagen. Mal schauen, ob das funktioniert.

@Tobsn: Die Marke hat der Optimizer schon erraten. Farbe: Na was schon. Schwarz/Weiß.
Das Eichhörnchen starb durch die Selbstgespräche.

@Kneedingens: Das war jetzt ein bissel spät


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das hier würde mir ganz gut gefallen:
> http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a...ntain-bike---houseblend---ridgeline-26-ss.php
> Aber das liebe Geld ist leider bei weitem nicht ausreichend... Aber irgendwann kommt mir noch mal ein Titan SSP-Hardtail in die Garage!









dann weiß ich ja, wo ich ein titan-ssp-radl herbekomme


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ..letztenendes kann man festhalten das genau solche diskussionen das problem sind...daher werden nie als mtbiker untereinander an einem strang ziehen fuer das große ziel...akzeptanz fuer den sport..egal in welcher form und legale strecken!






bumbel, du hättest der aufgebrachten menge am weinbiet ja auch erklären können, dass der weg weit einsehbar ist und dass man mit den neumodischen super scheibenbremsen innerhalb weniger meter anhalten kann und dass die jungs mit vollvisierhelm, mit dem ich übrigens auch rumeiere, ganz lieb sind und nicht beißen.


----------



## kneesliding (14. Mai 2009)

aber lügen darf man nicht.....
hat mir meine mutter gesagt


----------



## OZM (14. Mai 2009)

Deine Mutter biked auch?


----------



## kneesliding (14. Mai 2009)

ja, aber nur DH.

.


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> bumbel, du hättest der aufgebrachten menge am weinbiet ja auch erklären können, dass der weg weit einsehbar ist und dass man mit den neumodischen super scheibenbremsen innerhalb weniger meter anhalten kann und dass die jungs mit vollvisierhelm, mit dem ich übrigens auch rumeiere, ganz lieb sind und nicht beißen.



ach da hab ich letzten drei am Ecki getroffen...waren auch maskiert.....und....tse tse tse 

wann gehst´n wieder mal?


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> bumbel, du hättest der aufgebrachten menge am weinbiet ja auch erklären können, dass der weg weit einsehbar ist und dass man mit den neumodischen super scheibenbremsen innerhalb weniger meter anhalten kann und dass die jungs mit vollvisierhelm, mit dem ich übrigens auch rumeiere, ganz lieb sind und nicht beißen.



naja, vielleicht n bissl viel verlangt das ein anderer das vermeintliche fehlverhalten entschuldigen/aufklären soll...findeste net?
gerade an so redsocks-magneten wie winebeat oder loog könnte man ja auch ganz gesittet losfahren um vorurteile zu vermeiden. 
bei dir mache ich mir - auch aufgrund deiner rhetorischen fähigkeiten - keine sorgen das du den ruf der bergabfraktion ruinierst. wenn aber die unterhaltungen im wald ähnlich geschickt ablaufen wie hier im forum...na dann gute nacht


----------



## michar (14. Mai 2009)

ich hab maln eigenen threat aufgemacht...dann muss das nicht hier landen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (15. Mai 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht n bissl viel verlangt das ein anderer das vermeintliche fehlverhalten entschuldigen/aufklären soll...findeste net?



wie du sagt liegt ein vermeindliches fehlverhalten, sprich kein fehlverhalten vor. wenn sich neben mir ein redsock aufbläst und über irgendwas zu lametieren beginn, versuche ich, gerade um aufzuklären, seine pauschalen anschuldigungen zu entkräften. 
aber es ist immer einfachen sich wegzudrehen und mit dem finger auf andere zu zeigen.


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ach da hab ich letzten drei am Ecki getroffen...waren auch maskiert.....und....tse tse tse
> 
> wann gehst´n wieder mal?



hatte diese woche keine zeit, wenn ich was plane schick ich eine pm


----------



## Bumble (18. Mai 2009)

Der total besoffene indische IT-Azubi hat wohl aus Versehen die Beta-Version des neuen Übersetzungsprogramms ins Netz gestellt, mit dem anscheinend aus meiner urspünglichen Aussage:



> Die Reaktion der an der Hütte sitzenden Wandersleut ist da weniger positiv als du denkst.



das hier wurde:



> .....der aufgebrachten menge am weinbiet ja auch erklären können, dass.......



Der junge Inder wurde in der Zwischenzeit entlassen und wir können nun wieder ohne Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten miteinander am großen Miteinander arbeiten.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ... und wir können nun wieder ohne Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten miteinander am großen Miteinander arbeiten.



Solange noch alle leidenschaftlich in der Beta-Ebene denken...


----------



## JeTho (22. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube an meiner Schwinge ist ein kleiner Riß  





Der Rahmen ist von 2004. Ist der Hersteller zum Umtausch verpflichtet? Denn es sieht so aus als ob da Spannung drauf war.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Mai 2009)

Oh, ein Klassiker.
Sitzstrebe links.

Das sollte auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall sein.
Einfach mal eine *freundliche *E-Mail an den Hersteller mit Bild.
Wobei ich bei dem Bild darauf achten würde, dass keine größere Bremsscheibe (Adapter) als erlaubte montiert ist.


----------



## THBiker (22. Mai 2009)

Noi:








braucht jemand zufällig 50mm Vorbauten??? ich hätte da 3 im Angebot


----------



## Zelle (22. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich glaube an meiner Schwinge ist ein kleiner Riß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das etwa gestern auf der gemütlichen Tour mit Deinen Kollegen auf ihren Herrenstadträdern passiert?


----------



## JeTho (23. Mai 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ist das etwa gestern auf der gemütlichen Tour mit Deinen Kollegen auf ihren Herrenstadträdern passiert?



Jaaaaaa, genau so sieht es aus. Das macht die Sache doppeldoof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, genau so sieht es aus. Das macht die Sache doppeldoof.




Habt wohl bei der Vatertags-Sauf-Tour euer eignes DH-Rennen veranstaltet.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2009)

Mmhhh... ist aber schön an der Kerbe der Schweißnaht vom Ausfallende abgerissen. Haste hochauflösende Bilder direkt von der Bruchfläche? Wenn ja hätte ich da Interesse dran...
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2009)

also die grauen handschuhe sehen seehr verdächtig aus, wie diejenigen, die eine große firma in der nähe vom rhein verwendet 

*fg* wenn da auf dem hinterbau spannung drauf ist, würde ich aber dann so ein zeichen 




am rahmen befestigen.


mal ernsthaft: wenn du das teil bei deinem local dealer gekauft hast, würde ich mit dem radl mal zu ihm gehen und schauen, was der für dich so machen kann. garantie ist immer so eine sache und nach 4 jahren....


----------



## Houschter (24. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Haste hochauflösende Bilder direkt von der Bruchfläche?



Würde an der Stelle auch auf Schwing- bzw. Ermüdungsbruch tippen!


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Würde an der Stelle auch auf Schwing- bzw. Ermüdungsbruch tippen!


Hehe... das würden die Bilder dann direkt zeigen...


----------



## Houschter (24. Mai 2009)

Wobei der Bruchverlauf an der Schweißnaht schon einen Verdacht aufkommen lässt.....langsam werd ich neugierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wobei der Bruchverlauf an der Schweißnaht schon einen Verdacht aufkommen lässt.....


Jep... vermute so auf den ersten Drücker, dass die Schweißkerbe der Startpunkt für den Riss gewesen ist. Was denkst du?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Mai 2009)

Ermüdungsbruch durch die entstehenden Bremskräfte an der Sitzstrebe.....und ja der Riss fängt an der schwächsten Stelle an, an der oberen Schweißnaht bedingt dadurch, das kein Ausleiten der Kräfte übers Material stattfindet.
Sehr kritisch in verbindung mit 4-Kant Rohren mit gleichen Wandstärken. Die Summe der Kräfte wird somit an der Naht gebündelt.........und frisst sich langsam durch das Material...
Eine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen, ist eine Verstärkung der angeschweißten Strebe in unserem Falle durch einen Steg gelöst, der im oberen Bereich schräg angefräst die Kräfte gleichmässig an die Unterseite der Strebe weiterleitet.


----------



## JeTho (24. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mmhhh... ist aber schön an der Kerbe der Schweißnaht vom Ausfallende abgerissen. Haste hochauflösende Bilder direkt von der Bruchfläche? Wenn ja hätte ich da Interesse dran...
> Grüßle!
> 
> nico



Besser geht jetzt nicht. Aber ich denke die Stelle die du suchst ist zu erkennen 






face-to-ground schrieb:


> also die grauen handschuhe sehen seehr verdächtig aus, wie diejenigen, die eine große firma in der nähe vom rhein verwendet



Wenn du die mal wieder mitgehen lässt dann sag bescheid. Ich würde welche nehmen. 



face-to-ground schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft: wenn du das teil bei deinem local dealer gekauft hast, würde ich mit dem radl mal zu ihm gehen und schauen, was der für dich so machen kann. garantie ist immer so eine sache und nach 4 jahren....



Ich hatte es bei poison bestellt. Denen habe ich jetzt erstmal eine email geschickt, aber ich werde wohl besser nochmal anrufen. In denen ihrer AGB steht: 
"Auf alle Poison Rahmen gewähren wir eine Garantie von sechs Jahren auf Material- und Verarbeitungsfehler. Sie beginnt mit dem Datum der Lieferung und gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer. Der Garantieanspruch erlischt bei unsachgemäßer Nutzung und Überbeanspruchung, insbesondere durch Sprünge und radikale Fahrmanöver, sowie bei Nichtbefolgung der Vorschriften über die Wartung und Pflege oder der Montage, Prüf- und Gebrauchsvorschriften der jeweiligen Teilehersteller. Diese Vorschriften ergeben sich insbesondere aus der Betriebsanleitung. Ebenso von der Garantie ausgenommen sind Schäden durch Unfälle und der normale Verschleiß."

Sieht doch gut für mich, oder????

@Rocklandbiker: Eure Rahmen kosten bestimmt keine 200,-Euro?
Poison Curare

Die haben den Bereich jetzt auch verstärkt.
Auf das Foto mit der Bremse klicken


grtz   Thorsten


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> @Rocklandbiker: Eure Rahmen kosten bestimmt keine 200,-Euro?
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...lay1=9&lay2=10&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=7600221-30
> grtz   Thorsten




u.a. deswegen können sie nicht  200,00 kosten.


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2009)

hmm..und ich dachte, daß die taiwan-rahmen nur so zwischen 30 und 50 taler kosten, der rest geht dann für marketing und diverse zwischenhändler drauf 

@jetho: mitgehen? so was mache ich nicht. die kann man käuflich erwerben. aber gut, daß du mal deine sichtweise geäußert hast 
das nächste foto machst dann mit viel licht, makrofokus und ohne blitz


----------



## Romarius (24. Mai 2009)

ruf bei poison an. manchmal erwischt man richtig gute leute. meist aber nur die verkaufsheinis, die dich per se erstmal abwimmeln wollen. per mail haste da keine chance.
fürs nächste foto weiter weggehen und ranzoomen, oder nachträglich rausschneiden.


----------



## JeTho (24. Mai 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das nächste foto machst dann mit viel licht, makrofokus und ohne blitz



Viel Licht ging grad nicht, deshalb mit Blitz. Aber was soll Makrofokus sein

=> Die Handschuhe sind natürlich geliehen.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Erstmal viel Erfolg beim Garantiek(r)ampf! 

...und hier ist jetzt mal offiziell ein Bild von meinem neuen Rahmen nach Umbau der Anbauteile:



Mittlerweile find ich's auch schöner als das Rote.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Mittlerweile find ich's auch schöner als das Rote.


An dem schwarzen Rahmen kommen die roten Anbauteile auch wesentlich besser zum Tragen. 

Was ist mit dem Roten passiert?


----------



## Optimizer (25. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen und Aufbau gefällt. Was geht denn in den Rahmen hinten maximal an Reifenbreite rein? Bin ja beim meinem NS Society auf max. 2,35" begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Der rote Rahmen hat einen Riss bei der Sattelklemme, der nach Verschweißen wieder gerissen ist.
Außerdem ist da schon länger ne dicke Beule im Unterrohr.

Reifenbreite sollte bis 2,5" kein Problem sein, bei Schwalbe eher 2,4" - da haben die DMR-Jungs einen drauf gelegt, im Vergleich zum alten Modell.
Ich selbst hab noch die 2,35er High Roller drin, an die hab ich mich auch sehr gewöhnt...


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

Moin,

möchte für mein Stereo eine Neue Lenker holen der ein wenig höhe ist.
Habe im moment den standard lenker drauf (Syntace) und habe den hier gesehen RaceFace

oder kann mir etwas empfehlen?

Gruß

Pete


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2009)

pete, der Link geht nicht! Aber wie wär´s alternativ mit einem Easton Monkelite Dh


----------



## han (25. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> möchte für mein Stereo eine Neue Lenker holen der ein wenig höhe ist.
> Habe im moment den standard lenker drauf (Syntace) und habe den hier gesehen RaceFace
> ...



warum benötigst du einen highriser? zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad?


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2009)

han schrieb:


> warum benötigst du einen highriser? zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad?



wie wär´s dann mit sowas


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

han schrieb:


> warum benötigst du einen highriser? zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad?



Ja, 

der sattell sitz höher als der vorbau, kommt wiel der Rahmen ein wenig zu klein für mein Körper grösse. aber da mein innenschritt recht kurz ist, müsste ich ein 20" nehmen.

jetzt spiel ich mit dem gedanken ein Highriser drauf zu machen.
im moment ist den hier verbaut. Syntace


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> wie wär´s dann mit sowas



mit solche könnte ich es richtig Pimpen....


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> pete, der Link geht nicht! Aber wie wär´s alternativ mit einem Easton Monkelite Dh



der sieht schön aus, ist aber ein bisschen Teuer


----------



## Romarius (25. Mai 2009)

oder eine längere gabel mit mehr federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

klug********....


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Truvativ Hussefelt ist gut und günstig...


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

Hmmm,
musst eigentlich ein neuen vorbau auch kaufen, da die meisten High riser 31,8mm sind, 

man o man.....


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Wolltest du nicht eh ein neues Bike kaufen?


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

tcha,

die rennleitung zuhause wird ausflippen wenn ich mir ein neuen rad kaufen wurde....


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> musst eigentlich ein neuen vorbau auch kaufen, da die meisten High riser 31,8mm sind,
> 
> man o man.....



ich hätte 2 bis 3 abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

Man,

den von Easton könnte der beste wahl werden 
es gibt auch in 25,4mm und auch 700mm breite 

aber, der preis schreckt mich ein bisschen ab...


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Man,
> 
> den von Easton kÃ¶nnte der beste wahl werden
> es gibt auch in 25,4mm und auch 700mm breite
> ...



Dazu wÃ¼rde schÃ¶n ein Thomson Vorbau passen  aber RF ist auch schÃ¶n 





hier fÃ¼r 119â¬


----------



## han (25. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> der sattell sitz höher als der vorbau, kommt wiel der Rahmen ein wenig zu klein für mein Körper grösse. aber da mein innenschritt recht kurz ist, müsste ich ein 20" nehmen.
> 
> ...


beim letzten Techniktraining gelernt: mit einem höherem Cockpit erkauft man sich beim Downhill einen schlechteren Druck auf das Vorderrad. Eventuell das VRO System von Syntace mit mehreren Verstellmöglichkeiten?!?!?


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

Aber bei mien kampfgewicht, macht das nicht viel aus...


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2009)

doch macht es 
hab grad von nem 50er auf´n 70er Vorbeu gewechselt.....ich komm mir vor als hätt ich´n neues Bike


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2009)

Alternativ zum Lowriser von Syntace das entsprechende, höhere Gegenstück:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=117


----------



## eL (25. Mai 2009)

pete wenn du den lenker her gibst dann würd ich ihn eventuell nehmen.
der hat doch 12° biegung nach hinten?

ich hätte da noch ne syntace vro kombi über vorbau mit lenker... wenn du magst oder mal anfassen/schauen dann kann ich den ja beim nächsten ride mal mitschleppen.


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Alternativ zum Lowriser von Syntace das entsprechende, höhere Gegenstück:
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=117



Der ist auch OK, aber ich finde den nirgendswo in 700mm.
Aber für 70, kann ich fast den von Easton nehmen, den gibts auch für 96 zu haben



> pete wenn du den lenker her gibst dann würd ich ihn eventuell nehmen.
> der hat doch 12° biegung nach hinten


Yep, 12° hat er...


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Dazu wÃ¼rde schÃ¶n ein Thomson Vorbau passen  aber RF ist auch schÃ¶n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SchÃ¶ner Lenker. Und er hÃ¤lt ordentlich... Ich weiÃ es


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch was 'neues', bzw. endlich macht es Spaß:





Danke an Zena und Karsten hierfür. Mach mächtig Laune am Hebel zu drehen, bis das Rad vorne hochgeht. Stinkt gewaltig und die Nachbarn beschweren sich  
Neue Reifen müssten mal her, diese sind sowas von rutschig im Moment... :/
Mal sehen, vll kommt ja noch was anderes dazu - für die Straße dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> den von Easton nehmen, den gibts auch für 96 zu haben
> ...



wo???


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

auch beim Bike Discount


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> auch beim Bike Discount



ah hast du gehandelt? 


edit: ah neee du brauchst ja 25,4  hatte ich vergessen


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

und wenn ich mir den Easton Havoc holen wurde, was für ein Vorbau sollte ich nehmen?

Pete


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und wenn ich mir den Easton Havoc holen wurde, was für ein Vorbau sollte ich nehmen?
> 
> Pete



am besten einer der passt 

nee im ernst, was hast du jetzt für einen und in welche richtung willst du dein Bike tunen? danach würde ich entscheiden ob kürzer oder längerer Vorbau, ob mit oder ohne Steigung!
Ich für mich habe jetzt die 70mm als optimalen Enduro Vorbau für mich entdeckt, aber das ist sicherlich geschmacksache und hängt auch von der geo des Bikes ab!


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

man O man,
warum ist das alles so schwer


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

Ob wohl, beim Chainreaction gints den Havoc günstig...
ohne das ich ein Vornau kaufen musste.


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> man O man,
> warum ist das alles so schwer



so schwer ist der Moneylite nicht  eher ein Leichtgewicht! 
wenn du mal einen kurzen Vorbau testen willst sag bescheid, dann kannst mal einen von meinen 50mm zur probe haben! Vielleicht hilft es in deienr Entschediung!


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> so schwer ist der Moneylite nicht  eher ein Leichtgewicht!
> wenn du mal einen kurzen Vorbau testen willst sag bescheid, dann kannst mal einen von meinen 50mm zur probe haben! Vielleicht hilft es in deienr Entschediung!




eigentlich hatte ich Schwer als in "die entscheidung ist schwer...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (26. Mai 2009)

hab auch nen neuen lenker


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2009)

Schöner Boden 

Selbstverlegt ?


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

viel interessanter finde ich die Wandfarbe passend zum Bike


----------



## michar (26. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schöner Boden
> 
> Selbstverlegt ?




nene..der lag schon...fand den aber auch sehr cool! is auch schoen alt...


----------



## fanta1 (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir auch was neues zugelegt 
und wollte mal ein Bild posten





[/URL][/IMG]

gruß Markus


----------



## Flugrost (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Markus
wer is der Typ in dem roten Shirt?
Seit wann kannst Du so toll "Sitz"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2009)

In dem Alter sieht er/sie noch süß aus, aber mir gefallen diese Hängeschnautzen nicht.
Jedenfalls wirst du viel Spaß mit deinem zukünftigen Bikepartner haben 
Trainingstipps haste bestimmt schon eingeholt, schätz ich mal...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Mai 2009)

Der hat mal mehr Federweg als du


----------



## fanta1 (26. Mai 2009)

in 3-4 Monaten wend ich mit ihm anfangen, Biker in denn Hintern beißen zu Üben (aber nur die wo schneller sind wie ich also fast alle)


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2009)

Ich kauf mir schonmal ne Protektorenhose...


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

ich dacht das ist ein Boxer...oder heißt der Tyson


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

I give up 
Grad gedacht ich hab ihn gefunden, überall ausverkauft 

Truvativ Stylo Team Riserbar

Oh well....


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2009)

Answer Protaper gibts hier.
Und dazu passend den X4 Vorbau von Thomson auch hier, den gibs nur grad nich in kürzer, kommt aber wieder rein.


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> den gibs nur grad nich in kürzer, kommt aber wieder rein.



50mm ist bei mir auf Lager


----------



## Romarius (26. Mai 2009)

sollte jemand zufällig ne Karte fürs Southside festival benötige, meine Regierung hätte da eine im Angebot. zum Frühbucherpreis (d.h. man spart ca 10.-) anzugeben..


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

So,

hab mich endlich entscheiden 

Riser bar
Handschuhe
Buff..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> u.a. deswegen kÃ¶nnen sie nicht â¬ 200,00 kosten.


Ja, und weil die VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t in Deutschland einfach besser ist 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin ja beim meinem NS Society auf max. 2,35" begrenzt


Bei mir passen Minion 2,5 sowie Betty einwandfrei 




michar schrieb:


> hab auch nen neuen lenker


FÃ¼r frisches Achsel-Klima an warmen Tagen! 


@ Pete: Reverse bietet auch sehr schÃ¶ne und leichte Lenker in 25,4mm an (710mm breit, ~260g). Kriegt man fÃ¼r 50â¬


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

und natürlich müssten neue Griffe her....






.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei mir passen Minion 2,5 sowie Betty einwandfrei


Du hast ja auch ein Surge...


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und natürlich müssten neue Griffe her....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sind die Dinger jetzt doch schon lieferbar ?


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

hab die beim Bike Discount bestellt, sollte auf lager sein.

Pete

.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch ein Surge...


Ja, und das ist auch gut so 




Bumble schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger jetzt doch schon lieferbar ?


Die gibts doch schon länger. Hingen schon vor einer ganzen Weile beim Velo rum...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, und weil die Verarbeitungsqualität in Deutschland einfach besser ist




das möchte ich generell so nicht unterschreiben........


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die gibts doch schon länger. Hingen schon vor einer ganzen Weile beim Velo rum...



Die GA1 auf jeden Fall aber auch die GE1 ? 

Wenn ja, bitte mal ne Info wo man die Teile mal befummeln kann.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

hab ich doch gesagt!!!

H&S Bike Discount. 29.95 Inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich aber nicht mal eben vorbeifahren um die Probezugreifen.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

ahhh,
so einer bist du 
Probier mal beim Fahrrad Kalker. 
Die sind Ergon Händler, könnte sien das die welche haben.

.


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

Haben nicht die die ich möchte und auf deinem Bild zu sehen sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die GA1 auf jeden Fall aber auch die GE1 ?
> 
> Wenn ja, bitte mal ne Info wo man die Teile mal befummeln kann.


Ja, schon die Enduro. Die GA1 hab ich selbst noch nie in der Hand gehabt. Die GE1 sind ja die, die es (in schwarz) bestimmt schon 2 Jahre gibt. Kann das Ganze aber gerade nicht nachprüfen, ob sie beim Velo noch im Laden hängen, weil nicht @ home...


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

Die wurden aber für 2009 verändert und waren bis vor kurzem nicht lieferbar, deshalb hats mich gewundert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht... dann vergess den Schei$$, den ich geschrieben hab, einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Laden wo ich die Maxxis Ardent kaufen kann? Ohne online shopping....
Raum Mannheim, Neustadt und so?

Danke


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mal beim Stadler anrufen...


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich auch schon geschaut


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

und?

haben die die da?


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und?
> 
> haben die die da?



Wenn ja, würd ich euch hier sicher nicht abnerven.


----------



## eL (28. Mai 2009)

doch würdest du


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> doch würdest du




Ja, vielleicht.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ja, würd ich euch hier sicher nicht abnerven.



You are all sometimes a strange bunch of Mo Fo's, anstatt einfach ja oder nein zu sagen, verwirrt ihr jeden.
Ob das cool ist? eigentlich nicht.
Ich wird sogar sagen, ihr seid "Muppets"


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich wird sogar sagen, ihr seid "Muppets"


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

eigentlich habe ich mehr das heir gemeint Muppets

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> eigentlich habe ich mehr das heir gemeint Muppets
> 
> .




Auch nicht schlecht 

Bist überarbeitet weil du so ne schei$$ Laune hast


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

ich? schlecht gelaunt?
Nöö.

Such nur die ganze zeit na Laden die, die Reifen auf lager haben...
Aber jetzt reichts, geh jetzt die neue Lenker montieren 

Pete, Chief Muppet


----------



## Zelle (28. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste es immer ... Muppets are real!


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ich? schlecht gelaunt?
> Nöö.
> 
> Such nur die ganze zeit na Laden die, die Reifen auf lager haben...
> ...



hehe...deswegen hab ich ja auch die strophe von statler und waldorf der muppet theme als zitat in meiner sig stehen ........it´s like some kind of torture.....


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2009)

Aha!


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2009)

Genau!


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Eingeborenen. Was hat dieser Hinweis am Ausgang eines höchst steinigen und vergnüglichen Trail im Weinbiet zu bedeuten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Da kam es vor einiger Zeit zu sehr bösartigen Aktionen gegen MTBer -> Äste, Nagelbretter, Drähte... also richtig asoziale Sachen.

@ Bumble: Genau den meinte ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2009)

kelme schrieb:


> genau!



boaaaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau!


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Ah Leute mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema (nein, keine Hupen )

Ich suche neue Felgen für mein Chameleon und bin am schwanken ob ich was von DT nehmen soll, z.B. 5.1 oder 4.2 oder ne NoTobes Flow Zero 

oder doch was klassisches von Mavic?

Ich will auf jeden fall etwas leichtes haben! AKtull sind SUN MTX felgen drauf!

was schlagt ihr vor

Edit
Kelme...sehr sehr schickes Bike


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Mai 2009)

alexrims


----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2009)

Was für Reifen hast Du Dir vorgestellt.
Mit der 4.2 wurde ich nicht größer als 50mm Karkasse fahren.


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...Edit
> Kelme...sehr sehr schickes Bike



Naja, noch ist das nur ein Rahmen und diverse Einzelteile liegen bei mir rum. Die Gabel soll in der nächsten Woche da sein. Die Übung heißt ja aus einem Rad mit defektem Rahmen und vielen zusätzlichen Teilen zwei Räder aufzubauen. Es gibt unerfreulichere Aufgaben .


Kelme - wann kommt die Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2009)

Wird das endlich mal wieder ein Bike mit Schaltung oder was für die Drückerkolonne?


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen wird geschaltet aufgebaut und sein Zwillingsbruder eingängig. Für die Marathons und CTFs in der Pfalz und Umgebung reicht ja meine RennFresse, aber man will ja auch mal gemütlich oder technischer ohne Gang unterwegs sein.


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

So, lenker und griffe sind montiert


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was für Reifen hast Du Dir vorgestellt.
> Mit der 4.2 wurde ich nicht größer als 50mm Karkasse fahren.



Jetzt hab ich grad den Advantage drauf....werd aber in naher Zukunft etwas Richtung Fat Albert oder sowas fahren wollen.
die 5.1 käme ja auch noch in Frage oder eben NoTubes!

@speedbullit
was spricht denn für die Alexrims?  kann die gar nicht einordnen


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Mai 2009)

@Pete:
Kennst du den hier?


----------



## Zelle (29. Mai 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Pete:
> Kennst du den hier?


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> was spricht denn für die Alexrims?  kann die gar nicht einordnen



sind das die, die gerade zurückgerufen werden?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400342


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich grad den Advantage drauf....werd aber in naher Zukunft etwas Richtung Fat Albert oder sowas fahren wollen.
> die 5.1 käme ja auch noch in Frage oder eben NoTubes!



Ich bin mal von der 5.1 überzeugt.
Man sollte aber nen vernünftigen Reifen fahren da die Felge sonst bei wenig Luft doch leicht Dellen bekommt.
Mir gefällt an der Felge, dass die Reifen schön stramm sitzen und Tubeless auch funktioniert.

Ich würd sie mir wieder kaufen.

Was den neuen 2.4er Fat Albert angeht: Fand ihn recht gut bis ich ihn zuletzt mal im Regen und bei leicht aufgeweichtem Boden gefahren bin.


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Pete:
> Kennst du den hier?



Hmm, nöö, kenn ich nicht...


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nen vernünftigen Reifen fahren.




welchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> welchen?



Angeblich soll der Maxxis Ardent richt geil sein.
Will haben


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> welchen?


Naja, halt einen der bei dem gewünschten Luftdruck nicht dauernd bis auf die Felge durchhaut. 

Muddy -Mary funktioniert z.b. und der Fat albert Tubeless auch.

So 1-ply gelabber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> oder doch was klassisches von Mavic?


Mavic EN 521? Die ist ausreichend breit genug, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu teuer und bisher hatte ich sehr gute Erfahrung damit...


----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Angeblich soll der Maxxis Ardent richt geil sein.


Hab ihn ne zeitlang gefahren... also geil ist was anderes. Gerade bei leichter Nässe ist der Seitenhalt schlecht, bin schon mehrfach aus Kurven rausgeflogen, wo z.B. der Advantage die Spur hält...


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ..wo z.B. der Advantage die Spur hält...



also ich find den Advantage auch bei Nässe ziemlich sch.... liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem eigenen Unvermögen 


den Ardent bin ich nicht gefahren


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, habe ich einen Satz Ardent und einen Satz Advantage zu verkaufen . Bei Bedarf auch im Mixed-Pack für Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten. Mit dem Erlös gehe ich dann zum Händler und kauf' mir SCHWALBE-Reifen. Jawoll!


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit dem Erlös gehe ich dann zum Händler und kauf' mir SCHWALBE-Reifen. Jawoll!


Oder nen MK, der ist ja auch super.


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so weiter macht, habe ich einen Satz Ardent und einen Satz Advantage zu verkaufen . Bei Bedarf auch im Mixed-Pack für Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten. Mit dem Erlös gehe ich dann zum Händler und kauf' mir SCHWALBE-Reifen. Jawoll!



also was ich so gehört habe soll der Ardent ja großer Mist sein....also für den Pfälzerwald absolut ungeeignet 

Pete-....jetzt kommt dein Part....


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> also was ich so gehört habe soll der Ardent ja großer Mist sein....also für den Pfälzerwald absolut ungeeignet
> 
> Pete-....jetzt kommt dein Part....



Hmmm, ich habe was anderes gehört, 
Aber was kann mann sonnst nehmen?
Lezten sommer hatte ich die Fat Alberts drauf...
Wollte eigentlich was anderes probieren, aber wenn die Maxxis so schlecht sind...

Entweder die neuen FA oder taugen die Mountainkings was ??

Jetzt seid ihr drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich habe was anderes gehört,
> Aber was kann mann sonnst nehmen?
> Lezten sommer hatte ich die Fat Alberts drauf...
> Wollte eigentlich was anderes probieren, aber wenn die Maxxis so schlecht sind...
> ...



mensch Pete, die Vorlage hast du nicht angenommen....jetzt hättest du schnell an einen Satz Ardent kommen können...und das wahrscheinlich noch billig


----------



## Romarius (29. Mai 2009)

ich such noch was für medium bis schlammiges. wenn da wer nen mm oder swampthing hat, nur her mit.


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> swampthing hat,


hab ich...kann ich empfehlen, geb ich aber net her


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn's mich auf's Maul gepappt hat, war da aus meiner Wahrnehmung (man bedenken das Alter ) nie der Reifen dran schuld, sondern eher eigenes Unvermögen. Zudem habe ich für "schwierige Bedingungen" immer noch ein Rädchen in der Garage, das dann genau passt. Ich muss mir im Siff ja nicht die letzte Trailtechnikdröhnung geben. Ich nicht .

Nachdem also die Chance vertan wurde, bleiben die Pneus schön brav auf den Felgen und der zweite Satz wird im Rahmen der Um- und Aufbauarbeiten montiert.


Kelme - wer zu spät kommt ...


----------



## Houschter (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Entweder die neuen FA oder taugen die Mountainkings was ??
> 
> Jetzt seid ihr drann



Ich kann dir den FA in 2.4 (Front), den MountainKing in 2.4 und den Ardent in 2.25 zum Testen anbieten, dann kannst dir selbst ne Meinung bilden!

Wär doch mal ne Idee, ein "PalatinateTyreTestDay"


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wär doch mal ne Idee, ein "PalatinateTyreTestDay"



da könnte ich noch folgendes dazu beitragen

Maxxis Advantage 2.4
Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 1ply
Maxxis Minion DH F&R 2.5 2.ply
Intense Edge 2.35 1ply
Intense DH 2.35 1ply
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution 2.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Mai 2009)

Jetzt noch ein ShuttleService + Catering und es wird ein geiler Tag an der Kalmit!


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein ShuttleService + Catering und es wird ein geiler Tag an der Kalmit!



vielleicht noch´n paar Hupen? 

hat wer welche


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ich such noch was für medium bis schlammiges. wenn da wer nen mm oder swampthing hat, nur her mit.



Kannst meine ollen 1-ply Swampys haben, die schenk ich dir sogar.


----------



## Romarius (29. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kannst meine ollen 1-ply Swampys haben, die schenk ich dir sogar.


zum testen würd ich die sehr gerne mal hernehmen  merci. fehlt nur noch die jute alte mazzokki


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch die jute alte mazzokki




Vergiss es, die geb ich nicht her.


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich hol mir die Fat Alberts weider 

wenn ich wusste wer die in 2.4 auf Lager hat....
Wird gern die Heute holen gehen


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hol mir die Fat Alberts weider
> 
> wenn ich wusste wer die in 2.4 auf Lager hat....
> Wird gern die Heute holen gehen



Kalker (fast sicher) Stadler BikeMax


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Kalker (fast sicher) Stadler BikeMax



Kalker hab ich angerufen, haben keins da


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Kalker hab ich angerufen, haben keins da



versuch dort mal dein Glück


----------



## Zelle (29. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten "eben" zu Hibike fahren, kannst mir Speichen und Nippel mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So, lenker und griffe sind montiert


Tja, mit dem Lenker wirst du dich wohl noch öfters Inselaffe nennen lassen müssen 




kneesliding schrieb:


> Entweder die neuen FA oder taugen die Mountainkings was ??


(New) Fat Albert oder Big Betty! Schade, dass es den Keschde Kurt noch nicht zu kaufen gibt...




Houschter schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein ShuttleService + Catering und es wird ein geiler Tag an der Kalmit!


Bin dabei! Wann? Wer fährt? 




Romarius schrieb:


> zum testen würd ich die sehr gerne mal hernehmen


Mist, zu spät. Genau das wollt ich auch schreiben


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Mai 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ansonsten "eben" zu Hibike fahren, kannst mir Speichen und Nippel mitbringen


Habe noch 32 DTSwiss Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0 in 259mm + 14mm ProLoc Messingnippel. Sind noch nagelneu...
Interesse? Dann PM...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Houschter (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hol mir die Fat Alberts weider
> 
> wenn ich wusste wer die in 2.4 auf Lager hat....
> Wird gern die Heute holen gehen



Probier mal hier dein Glück! Würd aber vorher anrufen ob er sie dir auch über die Theke verkauft. Ist etwas seltsam der Kollege...


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2009)

Dann werfe ich mal die Rubber Queen in die Runde, sind die besten Enduro
Reifen die ich seit langen auf`m Bock hatte.

Ich kenn sogar nen Laden der die da hat


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

aber die rubber dings sind mit die Muddy Marys vergleichbar, die hab ich jetzt drauf und bin voll zufreidendamit.

Aber da es jetzt sommer ist, brauch ich erstmal kein matsch reifen.
Deshalb entweder die FA oder die Ardents.

Wenn du die FA's da hab.... obwohl, ist mit fast ein wenig zu weitweg


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2009)

weder RQ noch MM sind reinrassige Matschreifen.


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> weder RQ noch MM sind reinrassige Matschreifen.



Wobei die Muddy Mary für meinen Geschmack auf losem schlabbrigen Boden ne deutlich bessere Figur abgibt. 

RQ lieber nur wenns trocken ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ist etwas seltsam der Kollege...


Ja, in der Tat. Aber da hab ich auch schon mal günstig Reifen gekauft, als ich eh dort in der Nähe war.




kneesliding schrieb:


> Wenn du die FA's da hab.... obwohl, ist mit fast ein wenig zu weitweg


Dann muss de Guru wohl mal wieder in die Palz kumme!


----------



## eL (29. Mai 2009)

Kelmchen man kann das mit dem schwachen pfund aber auch schamlos ausnutzen 
hoffentlich bekommt es keine zitronenhaut 

achja noch was zur elastomer diskussion

Maxxis finde ich bei nässe kurz hinter grenzwertig... also gerade eben im nogo
furchtbare pellen
Fatal Bert schwer und günstig mit besten gripp und rolleigenschaften.

wenn es leicht sein soll dann den conti BergKönig. guter gripp leicht aber angeblich schneller verschleiß an der hinterhand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Kelmchen man kann das mit dem schwachen pfund aber auch schamlos ausnutzen
> hoffentlich bekommt es keine zitronenhaut ...


Gerade wurde Nr. 1 hohlraumversiegelt. Da hoffen wir doch Mal, dass das auch entsprechend wirkt. Schön mit dem verlängerten Sprühkopf mit Rundumdüse durch die Rohre aus Stahl gezogen.


----------



## eL (29. Mai 2009)

aha
manch einer gießt sowas mit blei aus

oder feuerverzinken könnt ich vermakeln


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> *... Nippel ...*





THBiker schrieb:


> ... vielleicht noch´n paar *Hupen*



Was is'n das für'n Thread?


----------



## Flugrost (29. Mai 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Was is'n das für'n Thread?



So einer:


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2009)

Oh man,

ich will auch ein Lapierre


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So einer: ...



Ne, so einer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, so einer:



Hm, meine Erwartungshaltung bei *Hupen* und *Nippel* ist .... äh, ich muss mal in's andere Forum!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So einer:


Damenrad? 




kneesliding schrieb:


> ich will auch ein Lapierre


Ein Engländer mit Franzosenrad, das sicher in Taiwan geschweißt wurde, in good old Germany... ist das nicht zu viel Multikulti?


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> ich will auch ein Lapierre



@Inselaffe,
Du, brauchst, Deutschewertarbeit, dann passt es


----------



## Flugrost (30. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Inselaffe,
> Du, brauchst, Deutschewertarbeit, dann passt es



Lass den mal noch ne Weile fahren, ... irgendwann nicolait er uns um die Ohren.


			
				lomo schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, meine Erwartungshaltung bei Hupen und Nippel ist .... äh, ich muss mal in's andere Forum!



Und, wie wars im Hupenforum? 




Sehr geil - wie siehts mit Räder dran aus?
...bin selbst gerade auf LRS Jagd.

Smu, yes - ein Damenrad aber erstaunlich Herrenkompatibel dank flachem LWinkel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Inselaffe,
> Du, brauchst, Deutschewertarbeit, dann passt es


Revolutionärer Einsatz von Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Smu, yes - ein Damenrad aber erstaunlich Herrenkompatibel dank flachem LWinkel.


Ausreichend flacher Lenkwinkel ist (für mich) mit das Wichtigste!


----------



## Tobsn (30. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, so einer:



Schick. 

Ist P7 Deine Neue Anschrift?


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ist P7 Deine Neue Anschrift?


Es kommt ja noch besser (oder schlimmer): Es wird ja P7 im Quadrat 


Kelme - diese elende englische Post


----------



## OZM (30. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> @speedbullit
> was spricht denn für die Alexrims?  kann die gar nicht einordnen


ich bin mal so frei

Einige Menschen auf deren Meinung ich viel Wert lege, behaupten Alex (z.B. Supra D u Supra 34 (o.ä.)) hätten ein besseres Stabilitäts/Gewichtsverhältnis als Mavic Felgen (Ex721 u Ex729), da sie hochwertigeres Material verwenden. Problem: man muss die geschweissten Versionen nehmen und die sind nicht immer einfach zu bekommen.

Meine nächste Felge wird eine Alex

Greez O


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Mai 2009)

Gibs von den Supra D überhaupt eine gesteckte Version? Ich hab nur die hier gefunden:










_Edith sagt: Kaufen kann man sie auch, z.B. hier._


----------



## lukabe (6. Juni 2009)

Mal was neues fÃ¼r am Rennrad untern Hintern:



Nagelneu fÃ¼r 50â¬ inkl. Versand bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

Sooo - der Zimbo ist jetzt auch wieder voll gefedert:







...und so sah's dann nach der ersten Abfahrt aus:




Gerne hätte ich das Bike ausgiebiger getestet, aber das Wetter war ja zum :kotz:


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

Huh was?

du hast ein Fully gekauft ???

WO, wieviel 

?


----------



## Houschter (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr geiles Baik  Gratulation und viel Spass damit!


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

Was für Reifen sind drauf?

Kann es nicht lesen


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

Danke!
Auch wenn ich nur eine Abfahrt hatte - Dank der Tipps meiner vollgefederten Kollegen war das schon ein tolles Erlebnis! 
Ab Donnerstag wird dann in Österreich weiter getestet...

Es ist zwar "von der Stange", aber so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt es halt nur hier

Edith:
Reifen und Bremse hab ich komplett getauscht, außerdem noch die Schaltung etwas an große Steine angepasst.
(Reifen sind High Roller DH, vorne 42er 2,5", hinten 60er 2,35" - den Hinterreifen hatte ich noch am Hardtail dran)


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch! Feines Rad und dann auch noch ein Canyon bekommen. Die Empfänger der Plastebackwerke scheinen dieses Jahr besonders lange zu warten. Da ist oldschool Alu wohl fixer.
Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das? Es kommt sehr kompakt vor.


----------



## Houschter (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag wird dann in Österreich weiter getestet...



Dann aber hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter!  Geh auch gleich ne Vignette kaufen, aber nur zur Durchreise.


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das? Es kommt sehr kompakt vor.



Hehe entweder es ist XXS oder der Zimbo ist gewachsen  ....wenn ich mir die Sattelstellung so angucke 

Aber´n schickes Radl, sicherlich absolut PW-Opimal


----------



## Romarius (8. Juni 2009)

@zimbo: glühstrumpf.  da ich ja ein "sehr" ähnliches habe (wobei die Gabel immer noch bei cosmic liegt *grrr*), entfehle ich nen stahldämpfer. rauscht in der mitte nicht so durch und es fährt sich nochma ne ganze ecke besser. (wobei der hinterbau ja bissle anders ist)

größe s? kann mir vorstellen dass das gut passt. ich hab l, wobei m besser wäre bergab.

wo gehts hin ab do?

ps: musst du jetzt nicht dein auto umlackieren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es ist zwar "von der Stange", aber so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt es halt nur hier


 
 hätte ich nicht erwartet von einem Vertreter der individualbikes, ich merke die Krise hat uns jetzt endgültig alle erreicht (außer Bogie vielleicht)


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sooo - der Zimbo ist jetzt auch wieder voll gefedert ...



Schönes Radel. 
Abwrackprämie gut angelegt 

Aber wohl eher für die Alpen, für die Pfalz reichlich übermotorisiert. 
Was mit dem Hartdtail ein echter Funtrail ist, wird damit ja zur einschläfernden Autobahn.
Soll Leute geben, die neuerdings mit dem RRdel oder Starr durch den Wald fahren, um das Maximum an Thrill aus den Pfälzertrails zu kitzeln.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

Es ist Größe S - und ich habe den Sattel schon immer tiefer gelegt, somit keine Schmerzen oder schlafwandelnde Hoden...
Größe M hätte übrigens auch längere Wartezeiten verursacht und würde mir eh nicht ganz passen.

Unlängst war ich auch grundsätzlich gegen Luftdämpfung, aber wenn man mal kurz zehn Kilo ab- oder zunimmt muss man
jedesmal ne neue Feder kaufen 
Also die Gabel funzt absolut traumhaft, über den Dämpfer kann ich erst was sagen, wenn ich mehr gefahren bin.
Bisher hat's schonmal Spaß gemacht, aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung von Hinterbaufederung...

160mm Federweg sind auf den meisten Wegen im PW nicht erforderlich.
Aber es gibt auch Wege, auf denen die ganz gut angelegt sind.
Zudem fährt man ja auch sehr gerne im alpinen Gelände, und zukünftig vielleicht auch mal in den Bikepark.


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

und welche reifen sind drauf ???

Pete

brauch auch neuen....


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

Mensch Pete - Augen auf!



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Reifen sind High Roller DH, vorne 42er 2,5", hinten 60er 2,35" - den Hinterreifen hatte ich noch am Hardtail dran



Ich hätte noch nen neuen Fat Albert und nen Nobby Nic im Angebot - die waren original drauf...


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

Ooops,

wer lesen kann ist bla blah blah.....

Was willst du für die haben? ist der Albert ein 2009'er?
Gr. ist...

Love and kisses, Pete

p.s. will mir auch ein Torque holen.
Muss aber mein erst verkaufen oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2009)

Zimbo und Fully ich geh kaputt... Irgendwie ist jetzt ne kleine Ecke meines Weltbildes abgebrochen!  

Du hattest garnix davon erzählt?!


----------



## Bumble (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bisher hat's schonmal Spaß gemacht, aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung von Hinterbaufederung...



Du hast tatsächlich deine ersten Bikejahre komplett ausgelöscht. 

Viel Spaß gefedert und ohne Rahmenbrüche in Zukunft.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

@Nico:
Als du mich zum ersten Mal gesehen hast, hatte ich schon ein Fully...
Aber die Zeit auf dem Hardtail hat mir viel gebracht und es wurde einfach Zeit für ein Fully, mein Rücken wird's mir bestimmt auch danken.

Und keine Angst - das Hardtail wurde nicht auf ewig in den Keller verbannt...


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

All I will say is...

Wanderer..... Get the **** out of the way !!!!!!


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> (wobei die Gabel immer noch bei cosmic liegt *grrr*),


Ich habs dir ja gesagt


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast tatsächlich deine ersten Bikejahre komplett ausgelöscht.
> 
> Viel Spaß gefedert und ohne Rahmenbrüche in Zukunft.



...könnte man so sagen, am Anfang war das Gizzmo super, aber zum Ende hin hat's halt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Jetzt mit mehr Federweg und mehr Ahnung/Bike-Gefühl ist das doch was ganz anderes.
Treppen? Ich hab keine gesehen...


----------



## old school (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> , mein Rücken wird's mir bestimmt auch danken.
> 
> ...


 
sag ich doch!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Hast ja echt vorher nix raus gelassen. So konsequent möcht' ich auch mal sein können.

Welche Bremse is jetzt dran, ne Code?


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Als du mich zum ersten Mal gesehen hast, hatte ich schon ein Fully...
> Aber die Zeit auf dem Hardtail hat mir viel gebracht und es wurde einfach Zeit für ein Fully, mein Rücken wird's mir bestimmt auch danken.


I know... Und mit dem haste auch mal eine mega strange Show am Wölfchen abgezogen...  Ich glaub da gabs auch mal nen Video von! 

Das mit deinem Hardtail hatte in den letzten Jahren aber eine gewisse Konstanz, deswegen bin ich jetzt überrascht auf einmal vor so vollendete Tatsachen gestellt zu werden.


----------



## biker-didi (8. Juni 2009)

Willkommen im Canyon  Club. Gute Wahl
Viel Spaß damit. 

Was für ein Schaltwerk hast du jetzt dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (8. Juni 2009)

jeile kiste herr zimbo
gab es die nich mehr in weiß ?


----------



## kneesliding (8. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> jeile kiste herr zimbo
> gab es die nich mehr in weiß ?



Nur im Porno weiß 

.


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Als du mich zum ersten Mal gesehen hast, hatte ich schon ein Fully...
> Aber die Zeit auf dem Hardtail hat mir viel gebracht und es wurde einfach Zeit für ein Fully, mein Rücken wird's mir bestimmt auch danken.
> 
> Und keine Angst - das Hardtail wurde nicht auf ewig in den Keller verbannt...



Mit Deinen 15 Jahren dürften doch die Rückenprobleme gänzlich noch fremd sein.

Schönes Rädschen übrigens 

Oft heißt es auf dem HT lernt man das saubere Fahren... und auf dem Fully das Genießen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2009)

Hey Zimbo, klasse Mopped!  Ich würd dich ja mal fragen, wie der Dämpfer so ist, aber du hast da ja leider keine Ahnung von 

Warum hast die Elixir rausgeworfen?


----------



## JeTho (8. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Unlängst war ich auch grundsätzlich gegen Luftdämpfung, aber wenn man mal kurz zehn Kilo ab- oder zunimmt muss man
> jedesmal ne neue Feder kaufen


Gibt es jetzt schon 10Liter Camelbak???



el Zimbo schrieb:


> 160mm Federweg sind auf den meisten Wegen im PW nicht erforderlich.
> Aber es gibt auch Wege, auf denen die ganz gut angelegt sind.
> Zudem fährt man ja auch sehr gerne im alpinen Gelände, und zukünftig vielleicht auch mal in den Bikepark.


Macht im PW aber auch so viel Spaß. Ich habe (hatte ) 150mm und ich fahre nur noch mit dem HT wenn es ins alpine Gelände geht. Da wird mir mein Fully zu schwer.

grtz


----------



## Houschter (8. Juni 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich habe (hatte ) 150mm



Gibts eigentlich schon News zu deinem Rahmen?


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2009)

Auch mal wieder was Neues, was ohne Frage in den Bereich "Unnötig" einzuordnen ist!


----------



## Houschter (8. Juni 2009)

Gibts das auch gewendelt für den pfälzer Hausgebrauch?


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gibts das auch gewendelt für den pfälzer Hausgebrauch?


Nicht das ich wüsste... aber wenn du in der Preisskala nur weit genug nach unten gehst wirst du bestimmt auch Wein mit Kronkorken finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (9. Juni 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon News zu deinem Rahmen?



Eine Woche rumtelefoniert weil der Sachbearbeiter im Urlaub, beim Arzt, Krank und dann wieder beim Arzt war 
Aber freundliche hartnäckigkeit hat sich dann wohl doch durchgesetzt. Ich bekam einen Versandschein und sollte die komplette Schwinge einschicken, dann würde ich eine neue mit neuen Lagern bekommen. Die Teile habe ich letzten Dienstag zur Post gebracht, am Freitag mal ne mail geschickt ob die Teile angekommen sind und wie es weiter geht. Aber nichts mehr gehört...

Ich ziehe am Samstag um und könnte den Kram sowieso nicht zusammenbauen, deshalb bin ich da imo ganz entspannt. Wenn sich diese Woche nichts tut, werde ich ab Montag wieder zur Nervensäge.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> aber wenn du in der Preisskala nur weit genug nach unten gehst wirst du bestimmt auch Wein mit Kronkorken finden.


Absolutes "NoGo" Käme ja beinahe den Tetrapacks vom Netto gleich:kotz:
Da bleib ich lieber beim Schraubverschluss...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juni 2009)

Am Fully hab ich die Code 5 montiert. Bremst deutlich besser als die Juicy 5, die ich (noch) am Hardtail fahre.
Warum? ...nicht wegen den Pfälzerwaldwegen, sondern wegen alpinen Geschichten, da war die Juicy ganz klar überfordert.
Und da die Elixir auch nur zwei Kolben, und somit eine kleinere Bremsfläche hat, war mir das zu heikel.

@Nico:
Wer ein Pedros Flaschenöffner kauft, dem müsste auch ein Mercedes-Bike gefallen...


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Wer ein Pedros Flaschenöffner kauft, dem müsste auch ein Mercedes-Bike gefallen...


Zu den Bikes kann ich nix sagen, aber die Autos gefallen mir! So... nun ist es raus...


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Zu den Bikes kann ich nix sagen, aber die Autos gefallen mir! So... nun ist es raus...


...das muss weh tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...das muss weh tun.


LOL... und auf so nen dummen Spruch habe ich gerade wieder gewartet...  Ist es vielleicht einfach nur Neid?!


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2009)

Frage an das große Orakel:
Was für ein Auto fahre ich?

Hab diesen Flaschenöffner:


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

@Tobsn: Mit dem habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Allerdings habe ich vor damit soviele Gerstenkaltschalten zu öffnen, dass der anatomisch korrekter geformte Griff des Pedros Öffners sicherlich gesünder für meine Handgelenke ist...


----------



## kneesliding (9. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Frage an das große Orakel:
> Was für ein Auto fahre ich?
> 
> Hab diesen Flaschenöffner:



ein Trabi


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ein Trabi


Obacht Alten, Wo Du gerade sitzt, stirbt gleich einer.   

@nico: Ich bring meinen eigenen Öffner mit. Musst nur sagen wann und wo es so viel Bier gibt.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @nico: Ich bring meinen eigenen Öffner mit. Musst nur sagen wann und wo es so viel Bier gibt.


Hehe... eigentlich keine schlechte Idee... ich mache ne Einweihungsparty in Nico's Kellerwerkstatt... Da gibts nen großen Vorraum wo man nen paar Sofas reinstellen und sich einfach nur zulaufen lassen könnte...


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2009)

Flaschenöffner? Entweder mit dem Telefonhörer oder mit der Augenhöhle, bitteschön.

Notfalls so:


----------



## Romarius (9. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL... und auf so nen dummen Spruch habe ich gerade wieder gewartet...  Ist es vielleicht einfach nur Neid?!


vielleicht auch mitleid. 

man weiss es nicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> vielleicht auch mitleid.
> 
> man weiss es nicht.


Hehe... und das ist Neid auf hohem Niveau... Immerhin...


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> vielleicht auch mitleid.
> 
> man weiss es nicht.


Das 'mit' machts.

Ich bin nie auf die Autos mit dem Fadenkreuz vorne drauf neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, durch die 4 Ringe kann man schlecht zielen.


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2009)

Ist ja auch nur für eine 4-Spurige Autobahn und nicht für den Taxifahrer in der Stadt...


----------



## Lynus (9. Juni 2009)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Slayer

Sorry für die Qualität, aber die Aussicht war grad so genial, dass ich das Foto einfach machen mußte  





Neu:

MZ 55 ETA
Hope Hoops 
Avid Elixir CR 200/200
Hope Schnellspanner
Muddy Mary 2,5" vorn


----------



## Bumble (10. Juni 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Slayer
> 
> Sorry für die Qualität, aber die Aussicht war grad so genial, dass ich das Foto einfach machen mußte
> 
> ...



Wer hat dir erlaubt meine Reifen-Kombi nachzumachen  ???

Bild iss oberhalb der Wolfsburg aufgenommen, oder ?

Wenn nicht, schlagt mich ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2009)

Bergstein II


----------



## Lynus (10. Juni 2009)

@Bumble: FALSCH !   -> schlagt ihn ! )
@Flugrost: FALSCH !


----------



## Bogie (10. Juni 2009)

OK, versuch ich auch mal mein Glück:
Teufelsfelsen über DÜW


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2009)

Neuer Teufelsfelsen über Lambrecht.
Rechts neben der Sattelklemme ist der Friedhof .


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2009)

Teufelsdöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht ein Wander-Teufelfelsen 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Teufelsdöner.



vielleicht aus der Türkei ausgewandert 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Romarius (10. Juni 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Slayer
> 
> Sorry für die Qualität,


du musst dich nicht wegen der schlechten qualität entschuldigen. die taiwanesen tun doch was sie können...



(steilvorlage )


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> du musst dich nicht wegen der schlechten qualität entschuldigen. die taiwanesen tun doch was sie können...
> 
> 
> 
> (steilvorlage )


----------



## Bogie (10. Juni 2009)

Lambrecht gemeint, DÜW geschrieben ...


----------



## Bumble (10. Juni 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neuer Teufelsfelsen über Lambrecht.
> Rechts neben der Sattelklemme ist der Friedhof .



Mist da war ich ja zuletzt erst mit Mari.

Der mit der Holzhütte, oder ?`


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Lambrecht gemeint, DÜW geschrieben ...



das kann jeder sagen/schreiben 

In DÜW gibt´s den Teufelsstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...
> Der mit der Holzhütte, oder ?`



Geeenau!


----------



## Lynus (10. Juni 2009)

@Romarius: 
Es sind zwar auch Taiwan-Parts dran, der Rahmen ist aber noch "Built in Canada"

Edith sagt: Teufelsfelsen/Lambrecht ist richtig


----------



## han (10. Juni 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geeenau!



wenn du dich umdrehst, würdest du die Holzhütte auch sehen.......


----------



## kneesliding (10. Juni 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Edith sagt: Teufelsfelsen/Lambrecht ist richtig



kann mir jemanden endlich sagen wer Edith ist?


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> kann mir jemanden endlich sagen wer Edith ist?


Das ist deine englische Schwiegermutter in falscher Schreibweise


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> kann mir jemanden endlich sagen wer Edith ist?


----------



## kneesliding (10. Juni 2009)

Hey !!!

wo hast du das Bild von meiner Frau !!!!!


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hey !!!
> 
> wo hast du das Bild von meiner Frau !!!!!



das findet man bei google wenn man "kneesliding frau" sucht  ist uns da etwas entgangen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juni 2009)

Gerade eben erstanden:






Da drin läuft es sich einfach super geil... Wie barfuß!


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da drin läuft es sich einfach super geil... Wie barfuß!



warum kaufst du dir dann die Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> warum kaufst du dir dann die Schuhe


Hehe... Warum kauft man sich ein Fahrrad wenn man ein Auto hat?!  Einfach weil man es kann!


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... Warum kauft man sich ein Fahrrad wenn man ein Auto hat?!  Einfach weil man es kann!



Naja aber ein Fahrrad ist ja auch nicht wie ein Auto  fühlt sich nicht so an und fährt schon gar nicht so 

und du sagst ja, ist ....



> ... Wie barfuß!


d.h. du merkst keinen Unterschied....also ist´s auch unnötig, oder


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juni 2009)

Ich check garnix... ich melde mich morgen (heute) noch mal zu der thematik...


----------



## lukabe (16. Juni 2009)

Neue SattelstÃ¼tze...
Smica Pro Light WCS, fÃ¼r 22â¬ und mit 240g auch recht leicht... (zumindest im Vergleich zum VorgÃ¤nger)


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Gerade eben erstanden
> 
> Da drin läuft es sich einfach super geil... Wie barfuß!


Hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch gekauft, sind die bequemsten Latschen, die ich je hatte!  Gerade für lange Strecken (City, Campus...). Aber anfangs kann man da schon mal Muskelkater bekommen...


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch gekauft, sind die bequemsten Latschen, die ich je hatte!  Gerade für lange Strecken (City, Campus...). Aber anfangs kann man da schon mal Muskelkater bekommen...


Hehe... davor haben sie mich im Laden auch schon gewarnt!
Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die halten. Besonders widerstandsfähig erscheinen die mir ja nicht...  Aber egal... die musste ich haben


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Neue Sattelstütze...
> Smica Pro Light WCS, für 22 und mit 240g auch recht leicht... (zumindest im Vergleich zum Vorgänger)



Gibts die auch in 27,2mm und 400er Länge...???


----------



## kneesliding (17. Juni 2009)

Moin mädels,

so, hab mir auch schon weider was gekauft 
muss nur noch mein altes verkaufen...


----------



## Tobsn (17. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibts die auch in 27,2mm und 400er Länge...???


Dein Hardtail hat da doch wohl edleres verdient. 
Oder geht jetzt alles für die Leasingraten des Kinderwagens drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (17. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibts die auch in 27,2mm und 400er Länge...???



Hier in 27,2 , allerdings nur 350mm lang dafür aber auch nur 217g schwer:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Satt...Pro-272--361.html?referer=froogle&language=de


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dein Hardtail hat da doch wohl edleres verdient.
> Oder geht jetzt alles für die Leasingraten des Kinderwagens drauf.


Meine Frau hat seit geraumer Zeit einen verstärkten Einblick auf unser Konto... also entweder muss ich mir ein "Schmuukässel" zulegen oder du nennst mir mal ne feine Stütze in angenehmen Preissegment....


----------



## lukabe (17. Juni 2009)

Steht zwar nicht THOMSON oder Syntace oder sonst was drauf, is aber so n ganz gutes Teil, nicht schwer und soweit ganz gut verarbeitet...


----------



## Tobsn (17. Juni 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Steht zwar nicht THOMSON oder Syntace oder sonst was drauf,...


Das ist aber ausschlaggebend. 
Dass die meisten bei Kalloy vom Band laufen ist bekannt. 
Aber mit welchem Branding.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... davor haben sie mich im Laden auch schon gewarnt!
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die halten. Besonders widerstandsfähig erscheinen die mir ja nicht...  Aber egal... die musste ich haben


Ist aber echt nur anfangs, mittlerweile merk ich das nicht mehr. 
Die Haltbarkeit ist ansich ganz ok, hab sie jetzt knapp 1 Jahr, trage sie oft und sie sehen noch fast neu aus. Auch die Sohle hält ganz gut, sogar da, wo sie bei mir immer von den Pedalen traktiert wird. Ich bin nur ein Mal hinkefußbedingt treppauf an einer Stufe hängen geblieben, da ist jetzt der Rand der Sohle vorne etwas abgelöst, hat sich aber seit dem nicht verschlimmert, stört also nicht weiter. Tip: wenn sie noch neu sind mal mit Imprägnierung einsprühen 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibts die auch in 27,2mm und 400er Länge...???


Leicht (256g in 27,2/400), preislich vertretbar (50), super Verarbeitung und Klemmung, mit Höhen-Skala, aber leider nicht so haltbare Eloxierung -> NC-17 Empire S-Pro
Nicht wirklich leicht (293g in 27,2/410), preislich noch etwas höher (60 + Steuern bei Bestellung in USA), aber sehr schön verarbeitet mit haltbarer Eloxierung (ohne Skala) -> Thomson Elite

Ich hab mich beim Surge für die NC-17 entschieden, weil mich das mit der Eloxalschicht nicht so stört und das geringere Gewicht (immerhin -37g im Vergleich zum Thomson-Nobel-Teil!) bei günstigerem Preis mMn einfach nicht zu schlagen ist.


----------



## lukabe (18. Juni 2009)

Hab mal die alten Billiggriffe, die immer verrutscht sind, durch was ersetzt was auch hält:




Propalm 607-ep schwarz mit blauen Lockringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Propalm 607-ep


Klassiker 


Letzte Lieferung von der Insel:


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> IIch hab mich beim Surge für die NC-17 entschieden, weil mich das mit der Eloxalschicht nicht so stört ...


Das wird dich schon noch stören! Ich habe genau diese Stütze aus diesem Grund gegen eine Thomson getauscht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2009)

We'll see  Ich bin zwar schockiert, wie schnell das geht, aber grade in dem Maß (wo die NC-17 deutlich leichter ist) rechtfertigt das trotzdem nicht das schlechtere Preis/Gewicht/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2009)

neu x 2


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> neu x 2


Gute Wahl! Fahr ich selbst auch...


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2009)

... und is sogar trailtauglich


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2009)

sieht aber schaize aus


----------



## kneesliding (22. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sieht aber schaize aus



100% zustimmung 

aber auch ein bisschen "GAY"


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Gute Wahl! Fahr ich selbst auch...



die montage war aber echt n krampf...


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> die montage war aber echt n krampf...


Öhm... kann ich jetzt so nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber okayyyyyyy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht miente er die *"Lack und Leder"* ausrüstung war na Krampf 

....


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2009)

Da kennt sich wer aus - hopp, ein paar Tips?


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... kann ich jetzt so nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber okayyyyyyy....



bist ja auch ingenieur  ne echt jetzt...sowas von widerspenstig der reifen


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2009)

... hängt doch von der Felge ab ...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> die montage war aber echt n krampf...



du hast nicht wirklich etwas mit deinen Händen gearbeitet  oder meintest du das Laufrad wieder ins Rad machen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht mein Strandi auch die Tür vom Radladen in dem er den Reifen hat wechseln lassen?


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2009)

nichts da die tür wird ihm aufgehalten und nach ihm wieder sanft ins schloß gelegt.

in der hoffnung das er nix schlimmes mit dem vermögen des rattladenbesitzers anstellt.


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> nichts da die tür wird ihm aufgehalten und nach ihm wieder sanft ins schloß gelegt.
> 
> in der hoffnung das er nix schlimmes mit dem vermögen des rattladenbesitzers anstellt.


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2009)

Was für die geteerten Wege:




...komme sicher mal in der Pfalz vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Was für die geteerten Wege:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch vor etliche jahren gehabt 
War damals ein sehr geiles ding, mittlerweile fast wie ein Tourer....

Will weider haben....

Pete

..


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...komme sicher mal in der Pfalz vorbei



Aber bitte nicht da. 
Musste während meines Zivi 2 Wochen in der Intensiv im Uni-Klinikum Ulm arbeiten.
Seit dem bin ich nicht mehr Motorad gefahren.

Viel Spaß damit.
Zum Gas aufdrehen gibt es ja den Hockenheimring.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hab ich auch vor etliche jahren gehabt
> War damals ein sehr geiles ding, mittlerweile fast wie ein Tourer....
> 
> Will weider haben....
> ...



Warst du damals noch 30 Kilo leichter und 20cm kleiner 

Wüsste sonst nicht wie man dich auf den Mini-Hobel (iss doch die 400èr, oder) bekommt.


----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

nein

das ist ein ZXR-750 J1 oder J2

und 400 ist nicht viel kleiner...
Bzw. ich wog auch damals 20 kilo weniger


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> nein
> 
> das ist ein ZXR-750 J1 oder J2



Ich dachte immer die einzige ZXR mit den Fake-Schläuchen und dem lustigen Mini-Spoilerchen wäre die 400èr


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Bzw. ich wog auch damals 20 kilo weniger


Dafür haben wir ja unseren Sport -> Gewichtstuning an der Maschine statt am Mensch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

Also,
der 750 hatte die auch, war aber der echten RAM-Air.
und der spoiler gabs auch...


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die einzige ZXR mit den Fake-Schläuchen und dem lustigen Mini-Spoilerchen wäre die 400èr


Nönö, hat mehr Hub als die 400er, merkt man auch deutlich  Schöner Sound, macht viel Laune. Jetzt nur noch ummelden.

Und die Schläuche hauens ja mal voll raus


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die einzige ZXR mit den Fake-Schläuchen und dem lustigen Mini-Spoilerchen wäre die 400èr



die 400er waren übrigens alle grau...

edith sagt: bevor das falsch aufgefasst wird: ich meinte nicht die farbe, sondern den import


----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

Nee,

waren die nicht!!!! das waren nur die Hondas und Suzuki's.
Die 400'er Kwaks gabs Offiziell.


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2009)

So,

ich habe es endlich hinbekommen


----------



## Houschter (26. Juni 2009)

Du züchtest ne Klonarmee gegen Wanderer?


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2009)

und die Fahren nur auf der Weinbeit rum......

PEte

coming soon "Star Wars VI" Battle of the Clone biker....

.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe es endlich hinbekommen



und was war an der Stelle nun so schwer???


----------



## Houschter (26. Juni 2009)

Er geht um das Bild...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Er geht um das Bild...



achsoooooooo....du meinst, dass er es geschafft hat, alle 3 gleichzeitig auf´s Bild zu bekommen  ....ja das ist schon schwer, dass alle das gleiche Tempo fahren und man im richtigen Moment abdrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2009)

es ging nicht darum ob der Stelle so schwer war, sondern ob ich diesen Bild mit CS4 hinbekomme.

Pete


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> es ging nicht darum ob der Stelle so schwer war, sondern ob ich diesen Bild mit CS4 hinbekomme.
> 
> Pete



aaaaaaaaaaaaah soooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...
> ->PM


Post Mount? 
CS4 ?


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> neu x 2



Warum hast nicht gleich die hier genommen:







Wenn schon Gay, dann doch gleich richtig


----------



## Carnologe (28. Juni 2009)

Die Stelle, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist meine Hochschieb...eh...Hochfahrstrecke 

Ihr wisst ja garnicht wie sehr mir das Biken fehlt


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum hast nicht gleich die hier genommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aber leider ist es so, daß der gp4k ohne das s am ende zwar nicht schlecht ist, im direkten vergleich aber recht bescheiden zu seinem 'großen' bruder abschneidet


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2009)

Reifen hab ich auch grad bestellt, aber keine solchen Glatzköpfe 

Der 661 Stuff, den ich letztens gepostet habe ist übrigens extrem empfehlenswert! 




Carnologe schrieb:


> Die Stelle, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist meine Hochschieb...eh...Hochfahrstrecke
> 
> Ihr wisst ja garnicht wie sehr mir das Biken fehlt


Genau dabei haben wir dich ja vor ein paar Wochen getroffen 

Wegen der Gabel: Selber schuld, wenn du dir eine neue MZ kaufst!   Ich hab mit meiner Lyrik auch einiges mitgemacht, ich kenns also selbst...


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute braucht jemand *2 DT Swiss 5.1 felgen 36Loch!! *NEU!!! Hab die dummerweise falsch gekauft!!

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema GP4000S: Sind die bunten Reifen inzwischen genauso gut wie die Schwarzen? Ich dachte immer gerade der Ruß macht das Gummi geschmeidig, oder?
Gruß!

nico

@THBiker: Wenn du die Felgen nicht los wirst nehm ich sie für nen Abbel und ein Ei. Ne Scherz. Aber bevor du sie nicht weg bekommst können wir da mal über den Preis reden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (29. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau dabei haben wir dich ja vor ein paar Wochen getroffen
> 
> Wegen der Gabel: Selber schuld, wenn du dir eine neue MZ kaufst!



Ach, wart ihr das Grüppchen bestehend aus ca. 10 Leuten?
Ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Zum Thema GP4000S: Sind die bunten Reifen inzwischen genauso gut wie die Schwarzen? ....


Die S gibt es glaub ich noch nicht in bunt. 
Hatte mal den 4000'er in blau. War vom Grip auch im feuchten gar nicht schlecht. 
Allerdings hat er sich sehr schnell abgefahren.
Nach 3 Wochen 10 Tage Trainingslager war der Verschleißindikator schon halb abgefahren.
Mehr kann ich aber dazu nicht sagen, da die Reifen die vierte Woche nicht mehr erlebt haben.


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @THBiker: Wenn du die Felgen nicht los wirst nehm ich sie für nen Abbel und ein Ei. Ne Scherz. Aber bevor du sie nicht weg bekommst können wir da mal über den Preis reden!



naja zum Selbstkostenpreis made by guru halt, sonst tausche ich sie halt um  mit verhandeln ist da nüüüüüüx


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ach, wart ihr das Grüppchen bestehend aus ca. 10 Leuten?
> Ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern


Wir waren ein Grüppchen aus 7 Leuten (4 männlich, 3 weiblich), haben gewartet, bis ihr durch wart an der einen Kreuzung mit der Waldautobahn. 


Gerade auf eBay gefunden:





> Sie kaufen hier eine neues OEM-Verpacktes MTB-Pedal incl. Clits des amerikanischen Teilespezialisten RITSCHEY!


WTF?!?


----------



## Carnologe (30. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir waren ein Grüppchen aus 7 Leuten (4 männlich, 3 weiblich), haben gewartet, bis ihr durch wart...



Wir haben kein Wort gewechselt und dennoch weisst Du, dass ich es bin?


----------



## Madlock (30. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe es endlich hinbekommen



Juhu Männer, 
wo seid ihr denn da gerade ? Wo ist das Bild entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

Bestimmt auf "Weiß-Blau".  *duck_und_wech*


----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2009)

Ne, das ist ne schwarze NordicWalking Strecke.
Mit dem Bike kann man da nicht fahren.


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bestimmt auf "Weiß-Blau".  *duck_und_wech*



glaubst du ist bestimmt ne Fotomontage


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> glaubst du ist bestimmt ne Fotomontage


Mmhh.. jetzt wo du es sagst... Vielleicht müssen wir umgekehrte Psychologie anwenden? D.h. wenn da Weiß-Blau zu sehen ist, ist es in Wirklichkeit vielleicht Blau-Weiß??
Aber was ist wenn Pete das vorausgesehen hat und 2-fach umgekehrte Psychologie angewendet hat und es nun wirklich Weiß-Blau ist?!
WAAAHHHH... das macht mich echt fertig...


----------



## kneesliding (30. Juni 2009)

nur zur info,

ich glaube die wanderer haben ein neuen Taktik und nutzen nur noch ganz mini steine.

den Stien der im Bild zu sehen ist, hat beigetragen das der Roland auf die fresse gefallen ist 

und ubrigens, es ist nicht Weiß-Blau, sondern Schwarz-Rot. sieht man gel 
oder doch Rot-Gelb ....


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2009)

Mensch Mensch Mensch....... ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung , er ist da rüchwärts hoch gefahren, das ist die Kunst. :dönner:


Edit: warum geht der Dönner Smilie nicht, is echt zum :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaube ja eher, dass die Englische-U21-Nationalmannschaft nur noch Schwarz-Rot-Gold sieht...


----------



## Houschter (30. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> nur zur info,
> 
> den Stien der im Bild zu sehen ist, hat beigetragen das der Roland auf die fresse gefallen ist


Warum fährt er auch mit Holzständer am Hinterrad, muß ja schief gehen!


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Warum fährt er auch mit Holzständer am Hinterrad, muß ja schief gehen!


LOL!!! Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... Das letzte Teilbild sieht sehr nach "out-of-control" aus...  (Solange beim Sturz nix passiert ist kann man ja drüber lachen! )


----------



## han (30. Juni 2009)

klugschei***modus an:

viel zu aufrechte Position über dem Rad, darum kein Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Da reicht schon ein kleines Steinchen um wegzuschmieren

klugschei***modus aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Warum fährt er auch mit Holzständer am Hinterrad, muß ja schief gehen!



das ist die Bremse!!! Ob er´n Ständer aus Holz hat kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2009)

han schrieb:


> klugschei***modus an:
> 
> viel zu aufrechte Position über dem Rad, darum kein Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Da reicht schon ein kleines Steinchen um wegzuschmieren
> 
> klugschei***modus aus:



ah Mari hat im fahrtechnikcamp aufgepasst


----------



## han (30. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ah Mari hat im fahrtechnikcamp aufgepasst



rischtisch


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

Alternativ dazu könnt er auch gerade das Vorderrad hochziehen nur eben zu spät...


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2009)

ich frag mich nur, warum der Fotograf nicht den interessanten Teil abgelichtet hat 

Und zum Fahrer:
dann sagt/zeigt ihm halt mal wie man richdisch fährt 
mir fallen spontan noch 2 Punkte auf!
Ellbogen nach außen, Schulter über den Steuersatz
und Blick weiter nach vorne 

und dann natüüüürlich viel schneller fahren, dann merken die Hindernisse nicht dass man kommt und versuchen nicht einem vom Rad zu holen


----------



## Madlock (30. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte einfach ich kann mir die Mühe sparen nachzuschauen wo Weiß-Blau vorbei geht starten endet und solche Dinge. Hatte nicht gewusst, dass es zum Grundwissen eines jeden Bikers gehört zu wissen, wo in diesem großen Wald Weiß-Blau versteckt ist. Aber wenn es zur Belustigung gedient hat, habe ich euch ja wenigstens was gutes getan.


----------



## THBiker (30. Juni 2009)

....bis wieder einer weinen tut.......


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2009)

@Madlock:
You've got mail!

(ich bin einfach viel zu nett...)


----------



## han (30. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Alternativ dazu könnt er auch gerade das Vorderrad hochziehen nur eben zu spät...



geht wohl schwer, wenn die arme schon gestreckt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2009)

han schrieb:


> geht wohl schwer, wenn die arme schon gestreckt sind.




Absolute Positonen sind in keinem Sport gut.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Juni 2009)

han schrieb:


> geht wohl schwer, wenn die arme schon gestreckt sind.


Ähm... vielleicht befindet er sich gerade mit dem Vorderrad in der Aufwärtsbewegung,... wer weiß...


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähm... vielleicht befindet er sich gerade mit dem Vorderrad in der Aufwärtsbewegung,... wer weiß...


Ne der ist eher wie ne Gabel ohne Sag, das funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Wort gewechselt und dennoch weisst Du, dass ich es bin?


Ich konnte dein Rad eindeutig identifizieren... ich hab noch nie ein Nicolai mit einer so großen Schamanen-Wählscheibe als Bashguard gesehen 




guru39 schrieb:


> Edit: warum geht der Dönner Smilie nicht, is echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


>



Für Fortgeschrittene: Schritt 2 weglassen:





Schneller und gemütlicher! Und der Stock am HR macht dann auch keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (30. Juni 2009)

hab auch was geschlachtet...bremse nach rennlauf in rittershausen...zum glueck sind die dinger nich teuer...ein weiterer vorteil von shimano...


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich konnte dein Rad eindeutig identifizieren... ich hab noch nie ein Nicolai mit einer so großen Schamanen-Wählscheibe als Bashguard gesehen



Das ist halt was ganz feines. 200mm am Heck, 3KB mit 'ner Schaltbaren KeFü und dem DICKEN Bashguard 

Kleines Rätsel:

Um welche heisse Ware handelt es sich hierbei?


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2009)

neue Gabel - Boxxer Race?


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Boxxer ist richtig, Race allerdings nicht.


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2009)

Boxxer Klo?
WC


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juli 2009)

Weiß, leicht und einfach lecker...  Hrrr... 100% neidisch!


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Boxxer Klo?
> WC



Moin Läff,
ich habe deine Sex Toy´s bekommen


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> und dann natüüüürlich viel schneller fahren, dann merken die Hindernisse nicht dass man kommt und versuchen nicht einem vom Rad zu holen


Hehe... da kann ich mich echt noch dran erinnern als sei es gestern gewesen als du mir 2003 erklärt hast, dass "Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit bringt" und verdammt, da ist was dran!


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Boxxer Klo?
> WC



Rischdisch


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das ist halt was ganz feines. 200mm am Heck, 3KB mit 'ner Schaltbaren KeFü und dem DICKEN Bashguard


Ich hab das 3. KB nie vermisst  Aber WENN man eines haben will, ists natürlich ne feine Sache. Ich mag nur die Wählscheibe optisch nicht so, aber worscht! 

Zur Gabel:


----------



## lukabe (9. August 2009)

Hab mir auch mal wieder was neues gegönnt:
Fürs Rennrad, nachdem bei den Adidas der Klettverschluss gerissen ist:




Fürs biken, ich hoff die ham ne bessere Passform als die TSG:


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Fürs biken, ich hoff die ham ne bessere Passform als die TSG


Ich find sie sehr angenehm, nur wären sie für mich nix zum touren, weil man immer die Schuhe ausziehen muss -> nervt!


----------



## lukabe (9. August 2009)

Bei den TSG muss man auch immer die Schuhe ausziehn, insofern bin ich schon dran gewöhnt...


----------



## han (9. August 2009)

sodele: hab mein Canyon jetzt umgebaut und das sieht jetzt so aus:






[/URL][/IMG]

Pedalen wurden getauscht gegen weiße NC17


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2009)

Sehr geil, Mari - die Karre geht richtig gut und vor Allem haste ca 4Kg gespart. Glückwunsch!


----------



## han (9. August 2009)

das wären dann ca. 500/kg. naja


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2009)

Runtergerechnet auf den Grammpreis fahren andere Abhängige teurer ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Bei den TSG muss man auch immer die Schuhe ausziehn, insofern bin ich schon dran gewöhnt...


Dann hättest du mal die allseits beliebten Ratze Fatze testen sollen, um den Komfort des Unterwegs-Schuhe-Anbehaltens kennen zu lernen  Ich habe die seit Jahren und würde sie immer wieder kaufen.




han schrieb:


> sodele: hab mein Canyon jetzt umgebaut und das sieht jetzt so aus


Jetzt noch ne gescheite Gabel, dann kanns was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann hättest du mal die allseits beliebten Ratze Fatze testen sollen, um den Komfort des Unterwegs-Schuhe-Anbehaltens kennen zu lernen  Ich habe die seit Jahren und würde sie immer wieder kaufen.



hätt sogar ein Paar in L abzugeben....wenn sie jemand will->PM


----------



## han (10. August 2009)

@Smubob: nach der ersten Tour bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit der Gabel. Uphill wie auch beim Downhill. MUss nur noch etwas mit der Luft spielen. 

Nur die Avid Bremsen  entweder sie bremsen sich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ein oder sie fliegen gegen deutsche Wertarbeit raus.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2009)

Hallo Mari,

endlich wieder ein Bike zum bergauf fahren, dann kannste dich ja mal wieder bei uns einklinken... 
Mit Avid Bremsen war ich bisher immer zufrieden, zuerst mit der Juicy 5, die war nur in den Alpen überfordert.
Die Code 5 schafft das aber ohne Probleme - die muss dann bald auch noch ans andere Bike... 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spätzeleis!


----------



## THBiker (10. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mit Avid Bremsen war ich bisher immer zufrieden, zuerst mit der Juicy 5, die war nur in den Alpen überfordert.



die sind sicherlich gut, aber es kommt halt drauf an von welcher Seite man sich annäherd  im Vgl zur Guschdl wahrscheinlich keine Bremspower 

@mari...schickes Bike....jetzt kann ich dir wieder hinterher hetzen


----------



## han (10. August 2009)

gegen die Gustl ist die Avid ne echte 40kg-Mädchen Bremse. Sogar meine alte Louise ist kontrollierbarer. Schaumermal, eine Abfahrt gebe ich ihr noch.

@TH  das glaube ich nicht. War gestern auch nach 2 Berge schlapp. War halt nur früher oben


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2009)

han schrieb:


> @Smubob: nach der ersten Tour bin ich eigentlich zufrieden mit der Gabel. Uphill wie auch beim Downhill. MUss nur noch etwas mit der Luft spielen.


Über die Performance kann ich nix sagen, ich finde nur Doppelbrückengabeln zum touren einfach unsinnig - also reine Geschmacksache!

Zur Bremse: kauf dir doch eine Hope Tech M4 (mich würde mal der neue Tech Hebel interessieren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zur Bremse: kauf dir doch eine Hope Tech M4 (mich würde mal der neue Tech Hebel interessieren )



der ist saugeil...hab grad die Hope Tech V2 montiert ...im vgl zu alten Mono M4 hab ich nun Bremspower ohne Ende!!!! Ich muss aber noch´n bissl das Dosieren üben


----------



## han (10. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> , ich finde nur Doppelbrückengabeln zum touren einfach unsinnig



auch in Spitzkehren habe ich gestern keine Probleme mit dem Einschlag gehabt. Die ich vorher mit der singlecrown verweigert haben waren gestern auch nicht machbar. Werde ggf auf hinterradversetzen umsteigen müssen.


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Über die Performance kann ich nix sagen, ich finde nur Doppelbrückengabeln zum touren einfach unsinnig - also reine Geschmacksache!



Ich musste das Teil natürlich gestern auch mal ausprobieren, weil ja jeder drüber schimpft, bzw. die gleich wieder ausbaut.

Hier wird leider viel nachgeplappert ohne das Ding selbst mal gefahren zu sein.

Ich fand die vollkommen okay, nur das Abtauchen sollte man noch mit mehr Luft in den Griff bekommen.

Lenkeinschlag reicht für alles außer X-Up aus.  

Verarbeitungsqualität ist der Hammer.

Ob das Teil hält wird der Mari schon testen.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2009)

Aber bitte nicht an Alu-Zäunen...


----------



## han (10. August 2009)

für Rahmen- und Teilebrüchen ist aber im Forum ein anderer AWPler zuständig 

ich fahre eher Material schonender (manchmal bekommen halt die Knochen was ab)


----------



## Romarius (10. August 2009)

btw: danke nochmal an flugdöner für den tipp mit schalthülle und zug wechseln. hätte ich seinen rat mal befolgt, bevor ich schaltwerk neu bestellt und erst dann den zug wechseln wollte. war nämlich garnicht so leicht das verdrehte mistding aus schaltung wieder rauszubekommen. hatte sich ziemlich aufgezwirbelt  und daher ging das mit dem schalten auch nur so mässig erfolgreich


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> der ist saugeil...hab grad die Hope Tech V2 montiert ...im vgl zu alten Mono M4 hab ich nun Bremspower ohne Ende!!!! Ich muss aber noch´n bissl das Dosieren üben


OK, klingt gut! Ich habe bei meiner Mono M4 allerdings normal nie zu wenig Power (so lange die Beläge i.O. sind), bin aber auch 
recht leichtgewichtig und nicht so der brutale Fahrer  Mich würde daher eher wieder die M4 reizen, ich stehe auf maximale Dosierbarkeit.




han schrieb:


> Werde ggf auf hinterradversetzen umsteigen müssen.


Das ist egal wie nie verkehrt!  Ich bin das Teil auch noch nie durch Spitzkehren gefahren, habe es aber schon beim Balancieren im Stand an die Grenzen gebracht. 




Bumble schrieb:


> Hier wird leider viel nachgeplappert ohne das Ding selbst mal gefahren zu sein.
> 
> Ich fand die vollkommen okay, nur das Abtauchen sollte man noch mit mehr Luft in den Griff bekommen.


Das trifft in meinem Fall nicht zu, ich bin das Teil schon (im Flachen probe-)gefahren und war nicht gerade begeistert! Man stößt natürlich nicht andauernd an die Lenkeinschlagsgrenze, aber selbst wenn es nur selten passiert wäre mir das zu viel - so lange das sonst nicht die mit Abstand beste Gabel der Welt ist - und das ist sie nicht. Entweder der Sag stimmt und sie ist total schwammig ( -> Abtauchen etc.) und schlägt schnell durch oder sie ist mit mehr Luft nicht mehr schwammig, hat dann aber viel zu wenig Sag und ein grauenhaftes Ansprechverhalten. Also zumindest für mein Gewicht und für meine Ansprüche funktioniert das Teil echt nicht.
Ich will hier aber niemandem was schlecht reden, nicht dass der Eindruck entsteht 

BTW @ Bumble: Wenn du demnächst mal an den Nippeln meiner Gabel spielen willst, ich hab jetzt endlich Vorlesungs- UND Klausurfreie Zeit


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> OK, klingt gut! Ich habe bei meiner Mono M4 allerdings normal nie zu wenig Power (so lange die Beläge i.O. sind), bin aber auch
> recht leichtgewichtig und nicht so der brutale Fahrer  Mich würde daher eher wieder die M4 reizen, ich stehe auf maximale Dosierbarkeit.



Ja die M4 habe ich ja auch noch und ich habe nur gewechselt weil ich die neuen Hebel haben wollte und dachte mir, ich teste mal die V2! Die M4 hätte es auch getan! Sollten wir uns über den Weg fahren, kannst ja mal testen


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann hättest du mal die allseits beliebten Ratze Fatze testen sollen, um den Komfort des Unterwegs-Schuhe-Anbehaltens kennen zu lernen  Ich habe die seit Jahren und würde sie immer wieder kaufen.


Ich finde das die TSG am besten sitzen und ich habe die immer über die Schuhe drüber bekommen?
Die RaceFace sitzen meiner Meinung nach am Knie nicht sicher genug ich habe schon mehrfach erlebt das sie beim Sturz einfach am Knie "wegklappen" und so der Schutz ab obsurdum geführt wird! 
Ist mir selbst vor ner Woche passiert...
Daher werden meine nächsten wieder TSG sein!


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW @ Bumble: Wenn du demnächst mal an den Nippeln meiner Gabel spielen willst, ich hab jetzt endlich Vorlesungs- UND Klausurfreie Zeit



Nippelspiele sind immer gut auch wenn ich gestehen muss, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit mal Lyrik-Fremdgenippelt habe. 

Bin am Donnerstag mit THBiker ab Deidesheim fahren, wenn du mit magst.

Und dann wohl erst wieder am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2009)

Optimal fand ich die Fox Knie/Schienbein. Die werden einmal per Klettband eingestellt und dann einfach an der Seite mit einem Plastikteildeckel aufgemacht. Immer die optimale Spannung und supereasy und schnell zu öffenen.

Für mich nix besseres. Und natürlich ohne Schuhe ausziehen.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Optimal fand ich die Fox Knie/Schienbein. Die werden einmal per Klettband eingestellt und dann einfach an der Seite mit einem Plastikteildeckel aufgemacht. Immer die optimale Spannung und supereasy und schnell zu öffenen.
> 
> Für mich nix besseres. Und natürlich ohne Schuhe ausziehen.


An denen stört mich das sie nicht sonderlich weit das Knie seitlich abdecken. Wenn man auf die Hüfte fällt, fällt man automatisch auch seitlich aufs Knie wodurch das ganz schön zerbröselt werden kann. Das ist bei den TSG und den RF deutlich besser geschützt wie ich finde.


----------



## kneesliding (15. August 2009)

Moi,

hab was für die frau bestellt.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw"]YouTube - Shii - The Wii for Women[/ame]


----------



## Romarius (1. September 2009)

bräuchte mal ne technikhilfe, da einiges an meinem bike hilfe nötig hat (incl fahrer  ):
- kurbel/tretlager: pedale bzw die kurbeln kann ich so etwa 1-1,5mn hin-herbewegen. ist das das tretlager das ausgetauscht werden muss? wat kostet sowas?
- wenn ich bremse/einfedere krächzt/quitscht irgendwas am vorbau/ steuersatz (steuersatz scheint nicht locker zu sein), was könnte das sein?

noch zwei eher philosophische fragen:
-wieso verkauft bike components "mtb-schaltzüge, für alle mtb geeignet" die aber nicht in shimano-schaltungen (der endknubbel) reinpassen? 
- wieso brauchen diese blöde louise 06er bremsen alle (min.!) 15.000hm neue beläge, und wieso wollen die mir in der schweiz die billigsten noname beläge als "topware" zu 40sFr das Paar andrehen?


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2009)

bei den kurbeln würde ich schauen, ob sich eine kurbel bewegt oder ob sich die andere mitbewegt, wenn du da rumwackelst. im ersten fall ist wahrscheinlich die kurbel lose, im zweiten könnte es sein, daß das tretlager nicht mehr richtig festgezogen ist. bikedealer deines vertrauens haben üblicherweise das passende werkzeug um das wieder fest und geräuschlos zu machen (kurbelabzieher und/oder tretlagermontageschlüssel diverser art)

der steuersatz scheint nur nicht locker zu sein? schaus halt nochmal nach. da könnte sonst noch alles mögliche lose/defekt sein: vorbau, lenker, gabel, laufrad....


----------



## Romarius (1. September 2009)

es bewegen sich beide kurbeln incl der ritzel vorne. die werkzeuge hab ich dazu eigentlich (nur nicht griffbereit). auch auf reisen hat man so einen schlüssel ja nicht dabei, und die shops,die ich aufsuchte waren dazu allesamt nicht in der lage ("der mechaniker ist heute nicht da"...)

danke schonmal. geld für neue teile hab ich jetzt nämlich gerade keins mehr


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2009)

wat iset denn für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Romarius (1. September 2009)

xt, glaube saison 07 (sofern das ne rolle spielt).


(jetzt hat auch gerade mein laptop bzw das motherboard die grätsche gemacht. hat nicht jemand zufällig ne gelddruckmaschine im angebot?)


----------



## Speedbullit (1. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> - wieso brauchen diese blöde louise 06er bremsen alle (min.!) 15.000hm neue beläge,?



vielleicht bremst du einfach zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (2. September 2009)

teile zu verkaufen, bevors in den bikemarkt geht:
- ein noch in folie verschweisstes aktuelles Slx schaltwerk (short cage). preis zu meinem ek: 35.- 
- 2 neue schaltzüge "für alle mtb's u. rennrad" - nur nicht shimano schaltungen.  je 1.-
- bremse magura julie (hr) nur 2 tage genutzt, dafür mit gebrochener lenkerhalterung. bremssattel, bremsbeläge, leitung, öl, hebel, adapter etc. aber quasi wie neu. als ersatzteile sicher nicht verkehrt. preis vhs
- magura 180er venti disc, rot, 6loch, neu in folie mit schräublis 40.-
- hayes el camino, ca. 10 tage genutzt, dann auf magura gewechselt, als 2er set incl. schrauben, 200er scheiben etc. 120.-
- tsg-t-shirt, l, schwarz, weisser brustprint "tsg", 12.-
- knie/beinprotektor, "tsg AM kevlar", größe s/m, neu 45.- (uvp 75.-)

suche: günstige alpin(!)taugliche bremse als ersatz für louise fr (die dann auch zum verkauf stünde)...

"über preise kann man reden, aber nicht verhandeln"


----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2009)

Kurbel am Stahlhardtail wird umgebaut... 



36er Kettenblatt, Ringgod und Shiftguide


----------



## Romarius (8. September 2009)

weiterhin zu verkaufen:
- vaude armlinge + beinlinge, beide größe m, neu, je 20.-


----------



## iTom (8. September 2009)

[OT:]


Optimizer schrieb:


> Kurbel am Stahlhardtail wird umgebaut...
> 
> 
> 
> 36er Kettenblatt, Ringgod und Shiftguide


[/OT:]


Glückwunsch, was issn geworden, Bube oder Mädchen? Elternzeit...


----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> [OT:]
> 
> [/OT:]
> 
> ...


es wird in hoffentlich 3 Wochen ein Junge...


----------



## iTom (8. September 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> es wird in hoffentlich 3 Wochen ein Junge...



Hmm, vor der Geburt schon in Elternzeit

Denk dran, pink ist tabu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hmm, vor der Geburt schon in Elternzeit


ja...so geistig schon mal...


----------



## han (8. September 2009)

Wer will und hat noch nicht:

verkaufe nagelneu 36-Loch DTSwiss ex5.1 D Felge


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2009)

han schrieb:


> Wer will und hat noch nicht:
> 
> verkaufe nagelneu 36-Loch DTSwiss ex5.1 D Felge



Wart mal den Urlaub ab, ne Speiche hats mir heute schon rausgerissen 

Kreuzeck nach Garmisch runter die Hälfte geschoben, iss ein fieses Drecksding  
Morgen dann O-Gau bei Traumwetter.


----------



## OZM (13. September 2009)

Meine nächsten Laufräder


----------



## Tobsn (13. September 2009)

Edel, Edel 

Hinten X12?
Speichen?
Wer baut auf?


----------



## OZM (13. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hinten X12?


jaein, im Moment 135/12 
kommt ne Achse mit funbolts rein als Übergangalösung für mein 301

später Umbau der gezeigten Achse auf X12



Tobsn schrieb:


> Speichen?


DT Alpine III



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wer baut auf?


Willste Krach?







die letzte Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint oder ???


----------



## Levty (13. September 2009)

Zu verkaufen:
Romarius' Schlafsack.
Gratis Extra: Rotes Kissen. 
Alles Gebraucht.

Preis: Kasten Bier


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> später Umbau der gezeigten Achse auf X12



Wenn das Teil denn mal als X-12 kommt.


----------



## Tobsn (14. September 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Willste Krach?
> ...die letzte Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint oder ???


Dann viel Spaß, ich mach das am liebsten zu ner guten CD und nem guten Glas Whisky. 
Eins, nicht die Hucke voll saufen.

Passen die Alpine III durch die Löcher am Naben Flansch?
Wird ja dann ein richtig deftiger LRS, der sollte was ab können. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## OZM (14. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß



Danke 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Passen die Alpine III durch die Löcher am Naben Flansch?



Jepp



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wird ja dann ein richtig deftiger LRS, der sollte was ab können.



Von der Stabilität her die gleiche Flughöhe wie meine anderen, nur hier zusätzlich mit _haben-wollen-erfüllen_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (14. September 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> nur hier zusätzlich mit _haben-wollen-erfüllen_.



Ist das nicht die im Budget zur Tarnung als "Brauch ich" auftauchende Position? 

Sehr schöner Laufradsatz!


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2009)

Wieder mal ein neuer Männer-Reifen:







getestet und bei Schmuddelwetter für sehr gut befunden wurde er dann hier:






und hier:


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

habsch heut bekommen, mein neues 













alla donn.


----------



## Quente (23. September 2009)

Kän-guru


----------



## proclimber (23. September 2009)

linke seite: schön
rechte seite: flop


subba kischd!!!


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

rechte Seite wird noch gepimmt


----------



## lukabe (23. September 2009)

Gestern angekommen:





Allerdings kostenlos, von NC-17 auf Garantie getauscht... Vorher sah so aus:


----------



## mtb_nico (23. September 2009)

@guru: Wirklich ein abartig geiler Hobel! Bin ich maximal neidisch!!!


----------



## Flugrost (23. September 2009)

Sag mal, Huruschatzi - darfst Du schon Hammerschmidt fahren? Wat für Felchen sind das denn? ... und die Frage nach Marta stell ich erst net - haste eh schon beantwortet.
Wo finde ich was über Travel und Winkel der Jamaikaschaukel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag mal, Huruschatzi - darfst Du schon Hammerschmidt fahren? :



bin alt genug dazu 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Wat für Felchen sind das denn?



Mafück EN 321- Laufradgewicht mit ohne alles 2030g 



Flugrost schrieb:


> ... und die Frage nach Marta stell ich erst net - haste eh schon beantwortet.:



Wenn die Frage nochmal gekommen wäre hätte ich dir auch eine geklatscht 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Wo finde ich was über Travel und Winkel der Jamaikaschaukel?





http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/Helius_AFR_10.pdf

allo donn.


----------



## Flugrost (23. September 2009)

Märsi Mops!


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage nochmal gekommen wäre hätte ich dir auch eine geklatscht



Du meinst die Frage nach der schwulen CC-Bremse.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2009)

@Guru:

Warum schraubst du denn ne Marta an dein Bike???


----------



## mtb_nico (24. September 2009)

Vielleicht weil er nur dann bremst wenn es wirklich notwendig ist.  Und da reicht ne Marta vollkommen aus.


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Guru:
> 
> Warum schraubst du denn ne Marta an dein Bike???



Weil ich´n Revoluzzer bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Weil ich´n Revoluzzer bin



Aber auch die Bremsleitung einer Marta hat das Recht richtig verlegt zu werden 

Schönes Radel. 
Aber bei einem Puffbesitzer hätte ich mehr Fantasie bei der Auswahl der Nippel erwartet.


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Guru:
> 
> Warum schraubst du denn ne Marta an dein Bike???



Sie ist schön leicht und mir gefällt der Druckpunkt sehr gut, wenn sie nicht
hebt fliegt sie halt wieder raus. Zudem hat sie ne FR Freigabe.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber auch die Bremsleitung einer Marta hat das Recht richtig verlegt zu werden



Was ist daran nicht richtig? Wenn du einen 90° Winkelabgang meinst, das
wurde auf seine Weise auch nicht besser aussehen!




Tobsn schrieb:


> Schönes Radel.



Danke!





Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Puffbesitzer hätte ich mehr Fantasie bei der Auswahl der Nippel erwartet.





Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber ich wollte keine Alu Nippel.


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht richtig? Wenn du einen 90° Winkelabgang meinst, das
> wurde auf seine Weise auch nicht besser aussehen!



Er meint wohl innen an den Tauchrohren entlang, aber das wird total überbewertet.


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..Was ist daran nicht richtig? Wenn du einen 90° Winkelabgang meinst, das
> wurde auf seine Weise auch nicht besser aussehen!..


Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel vorbei


----------



## Romarius (24. September 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er nur dann bremst wenn es wirklich notwendig ist.  Und da reicht ne Marta vollkommen aus.


für 2-300hm wegleins reicht das ding sicher. 


btw. braucht wer nen satz arm/beinlinge (vaude, neu,gr. m)?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel vorbei



done


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

Aber noch ne Frage.
Warum 321?


----------



## Levty (24. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber noch ne Frage.
> Warum 321?


Die 721 wäre wohl zu leicht gewesen


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber noch ne Frage.
> Warum 321?



ganz einfach, ich fahre die an meinem AM und bis jetzt haben sie gehalten.


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

Das ist doch ein Grund 
Meine macht bis jetzt auch alles mit und zeig keine Schwächen. 
Bin wirklich angenehm überrascht von der günstigen Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Meine macht bis jetzt auch alles mit und zeig keine Schwächen.



Am Hardtail oder am Fully?


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

Hardtail.


----------



## eL (24. September 2009)

gürü die marta ist der erste anfang zu einem leichten elegannten bergratt.

beweise uns doch einmal das spass keine 16 tonnen wiegen muss!!!!!!

gibts davon auch ner berhoch variante??


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

@ guru: sehr schicker Hobel!  Obwohl ich einige Teile-Zusammenstellungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Mir fehlt wohl die revolutionäre Denkweise 


Bei mir war diese Woche großes Schlachtfest, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes! Der Hergang in groben Zügen: Dem Herzstück des alten Mobils überdrüssig geworden - neues Mobil gekauft - beide geschlachtet - ein neues, feines Mobilchen draus gebaut - einen Haufen Teile übrig, die jetzt in den Bikemarkt wandern.

Aus zwei




mach eins




Die Jungfernfahrt war schonmal vielversprechend


----------



## Bumble (27. September 2009)

Gabs nen speziellen Grund für die Scheidung von der Hammerschmidt ?


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ guru......... Obwohl ich einige Teile-Zusammenstellungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.



z.B.?

Und fang jetzt nicht mit der Bremse an, das hatten wir hier schon


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gabs nen speziellen Grund für die Scheidung von der Hammerschmidt ?


Mehrere. Gewicht, Tretwiderstand im Overdrive (die wenigen PS in meinen Waden will ich nicht im Getriebe verheizen ), ich hatte jahrelang nie Probleme mit der 2KB/Bash/Stinger-Variante und eigentlich allem voran der finanzielle Gegenwert. Ich habe das Torque, obwohl ich nur den Rahmen wollte, berechnenderweise als Komplettrad gekauft - weil es billiger ist, wenn ich die ganzen Komponenten, die ich nicht brauche verkaufe. Außerdem gabs die, wie ich finde HAMMERGEILE, "Farbe" nicht als Framekit  Ich stell später mal Detailbilder rein...




guru39 schrieb:


> z.B.?
> 
> Und fang jetzt nicht mit der Bremse an, das hatten wir hier schon


Ja gut, über die Bremse hatten wirs ja auch schon im Puff  Ich finde z. B. eine Kurbelvariante die bergauffahren ermöglicht und eine Doppelbrücke schließen sich (für mich) gegenseitig aus. Also ich finde, es passen alle Teile an den Rahmen, aber die meisten halt nur an einen FR-Tourer-Aufbau und Gabel/Dämpfer nur an einen Bikepark-Aufbau.
Die farbigen Teile sind jedenfalls geil! Viele pimpen mit Farben rum, aber keiner so... nennen wir es konsequent


----------



## Bumble (27. September 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich finde z. B. eine Kurbelvariante die bergauffahren ermöglicht und eine Doppelbrücke schließen sich (für mich) gegenseitig aus.



Da die Hammerschmidt voll DH-tauglich ist sehe ich da keinen Grund das nicht zu verbaun.

So kann man selbst mit nem Abwärtsorientierten Bike mit 24/38 er Übersetzung auch mal ne kleinere Tour machen.


----------



## michar (27. September 2009)

hab heute schon vergeblich das duncon gesucht...aber schoene neue muehle! ich hoffe ihr hattet ne gute abfahrt...immer wieder schoen euch zu treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

So, erste Testfahrt heute absolviert 

Fazit: 

Baik,                 

Bremse super, hat sogar ne Bodenprobe überstanden 

Gabel  Hammer 

Hammerschmidt: nur Berchab im Overdrive zu ertragen  

Hier nochn Pic von heute Abend 







Bin (viel)mehr als zufrieden 

alla donn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da die Hammerschmidt voll DH-tauglich ist sehe ich da keinen Grund das nicht zu verbaun.
> 
> So kann man selbst mit nem Abwärtsorientierten Bike mit 24/38 er Übersetzung auch mal ne kleinere Tour machen.


Schon klar, aber eine Doppelbrückengabel würde ICH niemals an ein Rad bauen, das ich auch bergauf fahren möchte, demnach wäre da IMHO alles andere als 1KB mit entsprechender KeFü Unsinn. Es gibt einfach zu viele gute, steife und leichte Singlecrown Gabeln für einen Touren- UND Bikepark-tauglichen Aufbau wie z. B. mein Torque  oder eigentlich alle Bikes der Leute in meiner 'Clique'. Und für nur ab und zu auch mal ein Berglein hoch zu treten würde ich mir keine so teure und schwere Kurbel kaufen, da reicht notfalls ein 2. KB ohne Umwerfer etc. für Umschaltung von Hand (bin ich ne Weile so gefahren).  Wie auch immer, ich mag das Teil nicht - auch wenn ich die Idee dahinter ansich sehr cool finde!




michar schrieb:


> hab heute schon vergeblich das duncon gesucht...aber schoene neue muehle! ich hoffe ihr hattet ne gute abfahrt...immer wieder schoen euch zu treffen


Hehe, hab schon gedacht, du fragst wo das Duncon steckt  Fährt sich teilweise noch etwas ungewohnt die neue Mühle, geht aber richtig gut, das Teil!
War ja schon etwas demotivierend, dass uns euer Pickup beim Kalmit-Uphill 2 Mal entgegen kam... aber wir hatten schöne Abfahrten, die dank guter Planung auch alle fast Wanderer-frei waren  ...trotz dem abartigen Betrieb heute. Ich hoffe, bei euch liefs auch noch gut?

Hier übrigens ein Bild der "Farbe" des Torque


----------



## Levty (27. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> So, erste Testfahrt heute absolviert
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> Baik,


Ich kann dir noch einen grünen KaBi für den Hinterbau entbehren, wenn du magst.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich kann dir noch einen grünen KaBi für den Hinterbau entbehren, wenn du magst.



das wäre das I Tüpfelchen


----------



## iTom (27. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> So, erste Testfahrt heute absolviert
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...




Das einzige was mich an dem Rad stören würde, wäre die Kette. So goldfarben... Erinnert mich immer wieder an die Ketten, die von Busfahrern getragen werden.


----------



## Bumble (27. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Was issen an dem Bild alles gebastelt ? 

Schaut sehr geil aus 
Geiles spiel mit Schärfe/Unschärfe.

Alles ne Sache der Kameraeinstellung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was issen an dem Bild alles gebastelt ?
> 
> Schaut sehr geil aus
> Geiles spiel mit Schärfe/Unschärfe.
> ...



an dem Bild is absolut nix gebastelt 

Langzeitbelichtung da es schon Dunkel war, den Timer der Kamera auf 10sek. eingestellt, gewartet bis ein Auto kommt und dann gedrückt, mehr net.


----------



## Levty (27. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> das wäre das I Tüpfelchen



-------------.
Du meinst das I Tüpfelchen, oder? 

Wird erledigt!


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2009)

Uhjujuj, da kommt was Dickes angeflogen!


----------



## Tobsn (2. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Uhjujuj, da kommt was Dickes angeflogen!


Mei hat der Smubob hässliche Bettwäsche.
Aber wenns zweckdienlich ist. 

@Lev: Wo soll das Zeug rein?


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Oktober 2009)

Von Smubob?
Ans Hardteil???

Smubob hätte ja wenigstens die Decke weg nehmen können...


----------



## Tobsn (2. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Von Smubob?
> Ans Hardteil???..[/COLOR][/SIZE]


Denke nicht, dass an sein Hardtail ne Tapered passt. 

Gibt es da für Lev, den alten Schutzblechfahrer überhaupt ne Halterung


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Oktober 2009)

Ach was nicht passt wird passend gemacht, Steuerrohr und Schutzblech kann man mit der Flex anpassen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Uhjujuj, da kommt was Dickes angeflogen!


Das Gute kommt, wie so oft, aus der Pfalz  Ich freu mich schon aufs erste Bild vom Bike, wird sicher nice! 


@ Tobsn & Zimbo: 


Und irgendwie wird man da schon ein Gewinde fürs Schutzblech dran kriegen. Entweder mit Flex oder mit Heißkleber!


----------



## Tobsn (2. Oktober 2009)

..AufwandsentschÃ¤digung fÃ¼r Bikerliebeâ¦


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Oktober 2009)

...oder Lockmittel der vernachlässigten Freundin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Helm


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2009)

Ganz schön Porno 

Und so schön Luftig


----------



## iTom (2. Oktober 2009)

Immer aufpassen mit Carbonzeugs:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5717100&postcount=1968


----------



## pfalz (2. Oktober 2009)

@Guru

auf den Geschmack gekommen, hä?


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2009)

hajo


----------



## pfalz (2. Oktober 2009)

sieht aaach goil aus...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. Oktober 2009)

echt fett


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2009)

Schicke Hartlackmütze, roinor!

Und wenn's glatt läuft, gibt's weitere Bilder morgen Abend zu dem bilderpuzzel


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2009)

Den habsch auch... nur nicht im Carbonstyle... Das war nischt drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2009)

hab ich mir am Samstag abend zugelegt.Philipp als 55er Einbaumaß in der 3840gr-Ausführung:




Sekt war inklusive:




weitere Ansichten hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/22533


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2009)

Ui! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2009)

So goldisch!
Kawaiiiii! 

Philipps Kopfumfang?


----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Philipps Kopfumfang?


36 Zentimeter


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2009)

ui.
Die gibts erst ab 44 !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Oktober 2009)

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH* Euch beiden  gut gemach...weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. Oktober 2009)

Subba  Herzlichen Glückwunsch  nice nice baby 

______________________
... bis bald in Lemberg ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Optipapa!


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2009)

Yeah, ein Biker mehr


----------



## Bogie (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die komplettierte Familie!! Kauf schon mal ein Laufrad, damit aus dem Kleinen auch was richtiges wird und er kein Fußgänger bleibt.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir die bestesten Wünsche! 
Im Leichtbauforum solltest du das aber besser nicht veröffentlichen 
Und mit drei musst du ihm den Wheelie und den Bunny Hop beibringen - das geht auch wenn man's selbst nicht kann...


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute


----------



## Romarius (5. Oktober 2009)

den kleinen jetzt aber nicht gleich zum alki machen 

glückwunsch


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ans Hardteil???[/COLOR][/SIZE]


Jap:




*händereib*

Das Ding wird verdammt schnell


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2009)

...jetzt spuck doch mal aus, welches Chassis dein neues Gefährt erhält - Leichtdorf Neunnulleins?


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Leichtdorf Neunnulleins?


Pah, ich bin ein Mensch mit Niwo und - man glaubt es nicht - Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. Oktober 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Leichtdorf Neunnulleins?


War auch mein erster Tip  Levs Antwort war in etwa auch die gleiche und meine Reaktion war ähnlich der von Tobsn 

Also ich "vermute", das was der junge Lockenkopf gerade aufbaut wird definitiv besser


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2009)

?


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2009)

Lev
Glückwunsch zu dieser weisen wahl

wenn ich noch was lünger wäre..... ja dann würd ich auch so einen grünen hüpfer fahren .. ähh fliegen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. Oktober 2009)

quak, quak 

Bau ma ganz schnell den Hobel zusammen !!


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2009)

Gib mir Geld - oder einen gescheiten lrs... Smu der alte Zigeuner mag ja nicht mit sich handeln...


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2009)

ahhh lev isch han ja noche dene Hope big un auf 823 

janz schweren Herzens würd ich en herjeben

aber nur weil du es bist


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Gib mir Geld - oder einen gescheiten lrs... Smu der alte Zigeuner mag ja nicht mit sich handeln...


Sind halt alles Wegelagerer, die Pfälzer.

Ich würde ja eher auf Spicy tippen, da passt die Gabel besser rein.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Lev
> Glückwunsch zu dieser weisen wahl
> 
> wenn ich noch was lünger wäre..... ja dann würd ich auch so einen grünen hüpfer fahren .. ähh fliegen


Und alles so: YEAHHHH!!!

Ne, mal im Ernst... ich habs immer noch nicht gerafft. Gib mir mal bitte einer Nachhilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und alles so: YEAHHHH!!!
> 
> Ne, mal im Ernst... ich habs immer noch nicht gerafft. Gib mir mal bitte einer Nachhilfe.



Lev baut sich was Schnelles zusammen.
Teile hat Gabel+Hammerschmitt+Dämpfer gezeigt.
Zimbo hat auf ein Eisdielenbike getippt, wurde abgelehnt.
Flugrost hat Froggy in den Raum gerufen.
El hat YEAHHH geschrien.
Ich sag mal Spicy.
...


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Lev baut sich was schnelles zusammen.
> Teile hat Gabel+Hammerschmitt+Dämpfer gezeigt.
> Zimbo hat auf ein Eisdielenbike getippt, wurde abgelehnt.
> Flugrost hat Froggy in den Raum gerufen.
> ...


Spicy ist doch Lapierre, oder?
Ach, und die Bilder habe ich schon erkannt. Nur das mit dem Frosch check ich nicht... 

_Nachtrag:_ Wurde eben aufgeklärt...


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Spicy ist doch Lapierre, oder?
> Ach, und die Bilder habe ich schon erkannt. Nur das mit dem Frosch check ich nicht...



Frosch = Froggy = Lapierre Big Bike

Ist noch zu früh für Studenten


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

@Tobsn: Hehe... 

Habe ürbigens auch was neues Gebrauchtes. Bzw. ich kann ihn Übermorgen abholen.


----------



## Dddakk (6. Oktober 2009)

..da passt doch gerade mal ein bike rein?


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..da passt doch gerade mal ein bike rein?


Nein... habe ich vorher extra mit nem Testwagen probiert. Entweder zwei Räder aufrecht nebeneinander mit ausgebautem Vorderrad oder eben ein Rad mit eingebauten Laufrädern einfach reinlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. Oktober 2009)

ahhh!   Dann ist es die B-Klasse? Ich hatte mal die A-Klasse probiert. 
Ich kenn dich ja wenig, aber irgendwie sehr seriös der Wagen. Deine Bikes gefallen mir besser. 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich sach' jetzt mal nicht, welche Altersklasse bei uns im Ort B-Klasse fährt . Diejenigen, die sich das Sternle nicht leisten können, fahren Opel Meriva .


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

@Dddak: Ja, ist die B-Klasse. Die ist noch mal 43 cm länger als die A-Klasse. Die A-Klasse ist auch nicht gerade hübsch wie ich finde... 



Kelme schrieb:


> Ich sach' jetzt mal nicht, welche Altersklasse bei uns im Ort B-Klasse fährt . Diejenigen, die sich das Sternle nicht leisten können, fahren Opel Meriva .


Hehe... den fahr ich auch nur 4-5 Jahre. Danach gibts nen SL. Der Händler hat gemeint für den gibts auch nen Dachfahrradträger...


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2009)

Was sagte ein Designer zur B-Klasse? An der Seite hat das Modell so viele Linien, da hättest du glatt zwei Autos daraus bauen können.


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bürgerlich Seriöses Auto, super Nico


----------



## OZM (6. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... Zimbo hat auf ein Eisdielenbike getippt ...


Jetzt mach mir mal nicht meine Träume madig. 

@ Lev: wie wärs mit nem klitzekleinen Foddo - Du hast doch so ein Multifunktionstelefon, das kann bestimmt auch Foddos.

by the way:
was für Bremsen?


Viel Spaß beim Aufbau

Oliver


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte auf den erste  Blick, dass es der hier wäre:





Mit dem hatte ich mal geliebäugelt, war dann aber doch zu teuer.



OZM schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir mal nicht meine Träume madig.


Wieso sind das deine Träume? du hast doch schon ein Big-bike?


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bürgerlich Seriöses Auto, super Nico


Hehe... ich brauch nen Auto mit dem ich nun auch weitere Strecken bequem fahren kann. Das bringt mein Job in den nächsten 4 Jahren mit sich. Da ist natürlich nen Dodge Pickup nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.  Außerdem fahre ich eh so gut wie in keinen Bikerpark mehr. Da brauche ich dann auch keinen VW-Bus...

_Nachtrag:_ Die R-Klasse in lang ist natürlich auch sehr geil. Aber ich glaube die hat schon nen Grundpreis von 47t EUR!


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir mal nicht meine Träume madig.
> ...


Was hab ich in Deinen Träumen zu suchen.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... Ja, ist die B-Klasse... fahr ich auch nur 4-5 Jahre. Danach gibts nen SL...



Ja, die Waffenindustrie gut verbrüdert mit Daimler und mit Schwarz-Gelb auch gute Geschäftsprognosen, zumindest bis zum SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey Nico, wa für ne Rentner Karre? Ein t5 wäre doch ebenbürtiger!
Aber wenn man mit knarren handelt, ist die 'laderampe' einer b Klasse natürlich praktischer 

@ oli:
och, ich warte mal, bis der Bock einigermaßen steht, die Laufräder werden wohl zuletzt kommen.
Aber bremsen werden shimano xt von 2004. Die leichten mit 4 Kolben  erstmal.

Und die Prognosen um das Bike sind ja eigentlich garnicht so schlecht. Jedenfalls hat der rahmen nichts mit Deutschland zu tun


----------



## Romarius (6. Oktober 2009)

@nico: immer schön an die umhäkelte klorolle denken.  
und den duftbaum.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2009)

LOL... ihr seit geil. Ich bin mal gespannt wann bei euch ankommt, dass ich garnicht in der Rüstung tätig bin.  Ich mach doch bald in Titan...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Gib mir Geld - oder einen gescheiten lrs... Smu der alte Zigeuner mag ja nicht mit sich handeln...


Ich bin halt leider ein genau so armer Student wie du und muss sehen, dass ich meine Taler beisammen halte


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich den für umsonst haben möchte 
man, Uni ist so nervtötend...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Oktober 2009)

Hajo, aber jemand anders hat mehr gegeben als du hättest  (Geld ist heute angekommen *händereib*)

Uni, jetzt schon? Du Armer...


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich den für umsonst haben möchte
> man, Uni ist so nervtötend...



Is der Steuersatz noch aktuell? Heute Mittag kommt der Aussendienstler
zu mir dann könnte ich ihn mitbestellen, Arbeit ist so nervtötend


----------



## habbadu (6. Oktober 2009)

mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Edelpuff 

*
*


----------



## MTB-Mannheim (6. Oktober 2009)

Den darf man ruhig zeigen.









@PuffDaddy. Gibts den auch für XC-Schwuchteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2009)

Guggschd du da.

http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/


----------



## Tobsn (6. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Guggschd du da.
> 
> http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/



Danke, hatte es schon gefunden.
Wirklich ein schöner, individueller Vorbau.

Gibt es aber nur als Stummelchen.


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2009)

neenee der lev is russe.... der steigt gleich ganz oben ein!!  spicy is doch fast CC Bike


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Nico, wa für ne Rentner Karre? Ein t5 wäre doch ebenbürtiger!
> Aber wenn man mit knarren handelt, ist die 'laderampe' einer b Klasse natürlich praktischer



Panzerfäuste und ähnliche Handfeuerwaffen lassen sich im T5 besser präsentieren.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL... ihr seit geil. Ich bin mal gespannt wann bei euch ankommt, dass ich garnicht in der Rüstung tätig bin.  Ich mach doch bald in Titan...



so ein mist aber auch. aber meine bestellung über das dutzend javelin par steht trotzdem noch, oder?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2009)

die hände über die decke, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (6. Oktober 2009)

> javelin par



neumodische Färz


----------



## biesa (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi, bin relativ neu hier und wollte mal in die Runde Fragen ob im Kreis DÜW am kommenden Samstag den 10.10 iwo ein Treffen/Tour geplant ist?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Oktober 2009)

*möööp* Falscher Thread!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Hi, bin relativ neu hier und wollte mal in die Runde Fragen ob im Kreis DÜW am kommenden Samstag den 10.10 iwo ein Treffen/Tour geplant ist?


Hoi!
Noch steht für Samstag bei uns noch nichts fest. Das Wetter sieht ja ziemlich mau aus... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Dddakk (9. Oktober 2009)

Bleib weg von Lemberg. Zu gefährlich!


----------



## biesa (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin mehr so der Cross Country Fahrer mit meinem Race HT


----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey ihr Schnuffies, lest doch bitte mal was der nette Herr Smubob geschrieben hat.

Ich finde es eher kontraproduktiv wenn man in der Schlachtplatte nach neuen Parts schauen möchte und dann euren Tourenverabredungs-Smaltalk findet.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Oktober 2009)

jetzt wo es erwähnt wird - also wirklich! eine unverschämtheit. wo doch ausgerechnet in diesem unterforum eine absolute thementreue und eine sachliche herangehensweise gepflegt wird...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese Forumsfaschos!  (  )


----------



## biesa (9. Oktober 2009)

Und das nur wegen einer Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2009)

Dabei warst du gar nicht gemeint, und es nicht ernst...


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> jetzt wo es erwähnt wird - also wirklich! eine unverschämtheit. wo doch ausgerechnet in diesem unterforum eine absolute thementreue und eine sachliche herangehensweise gepflegt wird...


----------



## eL (9. Oktober 2009)

was waren nochmal Schnuffis?


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> was waren nochmal Schnuffis?



In Mannheim lebende Schwaben!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte, das wären Tobsis...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wären Tobsis...


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Grad in der Bikeschraubzentralle Heidelberg wurde dieses Gefährt fertiggestellt.

Gez.: Lev



PS: Die Waschmaschine geht natürlich an Armin! Gratulation, alter Mann


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2009)

...haben grad Roiner und ich uns die Finger dreckig gemacht.

Schöne Werkstatt, macht Spaß zu schrauben!
Wenn alles glatt läuft, ist die Jungfernfahrt am Sonntag


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil!  Bin mal auf's fertige Rad gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Lev, Hauptgewinn kannste mir per Brief schicken [Insider] Tu die Bratkartoffeln grad mit rein...[/Insider]


----------



## biesa (9. Oktober 2009)

Super schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Tobsn (9. Oktober 2009)

@Lev: Schick 
Viel Sapß damit und tu Dir nicht weh.


----------



## biesa (9. Oktober 2009)

Liebäugle auch mit einem Lapierre oder Canyon XC-Fully für nächstes Jahr.

Was wird deins komplett kosten, und welche Komponenten wirste bestücken?


----------



## eL (9. Oktober 2009)

sehr elegante linienführung an dem rahmen
nee echt
bestimmt bekommts den green dot award


----------



## Flugrost (9. Oktober 2009)

...für Farbenvelwechsler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



180mm Hinten und vorne die 160er Fox läßt auf nen eher etwas steileren Lenkwinkel schließen.

Gibts nen speziellen Grund warum du z.b. keine 180èr Totem oder was in der Art reingebaut hast ?


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...



Also gut, es sind zu viele positive Kritiken zu diesem Rahmen gefallen, jetzt mach ich mal ne negative. 
-Die Lapierres liegen iwie so oft aufm Boden 
-Wenn die grüne Farbe nicht wäre...
-Ansonsten sieht der Rahmen aber schon recht verbogen aus


----------



## der.bergsteiger (9. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn alles glatt läuft, ist die Jungfernfahrt am Sonntag



Und wie soll ich dann noch hinterher kommen?? 
Aber schaut sehr schick aus!!


----------



## biker-didi (10. Oktober 2009)

geiles Teil 
viel Spaß


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Oktober 2009)

Noi:







Eine kleine Warnung an meine Tourkollegen. Macht euch auf was gefasst. Auf Grundlage des Buches werde ich euch noch krasser volllabern was die Physik des Bikens angeht!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Eine kleine Warnung an meine Tourkollegen. Macht euch auf was gefasst. Auf Grundlage des Buches werde ich euch noch krasser volllabern was die Physik des Bikens angeht!



Ist ja einer von der Lycrafraktion. Ergo klappt dass nur bei unserem Mädel und dem Flugtier. Der Rest hat andere lexikalisch ergonomische Ansprüche


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Noi:
> 
> Eine kleine Warnung an meine Tourkollegen. Macht euch auf was gefasst. Auf Grundlage des Buches werde ich euch noch krasser volllabern was die Physik des Bikens angeht!



wenn du mir damit kommst, werde ich dafür sorgen, daß dieses buch von dir biologisch verwertet wird


----------



## biesa (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter, braucht ihr kein Buch eher ne Regenjacke. Wollte eigentlich noch Richtung Johanneskreuz heute, Abfahrt 13.30


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter, braucht ihr kein Buch eher ne Regenjacke. Wollte eigentlich noch Richtung Johanneskreuz heute, Abfahrt 13.30



Optimist. Hier regnet es Bindfäden.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2009)

So, Fenster und Fliesen im Bad geputzt. 

Wenigstens was für die Oberkörperrmuskulatur gemacht 

Definitiv kein Bikewettter heut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Oktober 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist ja einer von der Lycrafraktion. Ergo klappt dass nur bei unserem Mädel und dem Flugtier. Der Rest hat andere lexikalisch ergonomische Ansprüche


Die ganze Physik gilt natürlich auch für das MTB. Nur braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man auf den tollen Bildern immer ein Rennrad sieht.


----------



## OZM (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Lev
schickes bike
freu mich auf die erste gemeinsame Fahrt

OZM


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... wenn man auf den tollen Bildern immer ein Rennrad sieht.



Ich dachte, Du hättest Geschmack?


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du hättest Geschmack?



Wer hat dir das denn geflüstert ?


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Definitiv kein Bikewettter heut.


Grööööhhhlll!! 

Kommen gerade aus Lemberg zurück. Marathon gefahren.


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Grööööhhhlll!!
> 
> Kommen gerade aus Lemberg zurück. Marathon gefahren.


Dann sag aber auch dazu das Mittel- und Langstrecke abgesagt wurden.


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2009)

Die 75-er Runde war genug und alle, die meinten "Was ein Mist - keine längere Strecke!" waren froh, dass sie nach kürzerer Strecke wieder im Ziel waren. Das fühlte sich nicht nach Kurzstrecke an.


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die 75-er Runde war genug und alle, die meinten "Was ein Mist - keine längere Strecke!" waren froh, dass sie nach kürzerer Strecke wieder im Ziel waren. Das fühlte sich nicht nach Kurzstrecke an.


Genau das hat auch mein Nachbar gesagt der mir heute Mittag davon berichtet hat.


----------



## plastikengel (10. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Die ganze Physik gilt natürlich auch für das MTB. Nur braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man auf den tollen Bildern immer ein Rennrad sieht.



brauchst nur einen fähigen fotografen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Oktober 2009)

@Olli: und die kommt ja schon nächste woche! Wenn wir dem Schnee ausweichen


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die 75-er Runde war genug und alle, die meinten "Was ein Mist - keine längere Strecke!" waren froh, dass sie nach kürzerer Strecke wieder im Ziel waren. Das fühlte sich nicht nach Kurzstrecke an.




...mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr zu Maras. 

Und das war nur der Dreck von 6 km! 

Das war anstrengender als 2 x Gäsbock.


----------



## lomo (10. Oktober 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr zu Maras.
> 
> Und das war nur der Dreck von 6 km!
> 
> Das war anstrengender als 2 x Gäsbock.



Den "Rotz" beim Weisswurstrennen in Külsheim find ich anhänglicher


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Oktober 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Den "Rotz" beim Weisswurstrennen in Külsheim find ich anhänglicher



Ui! Das sieht sehr nach dem StÜbPl des ehemaligen PzBtl 364 aus. So sah ich da auch damals aus. Nur eben ohne Rad...


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Den "Rotz" beim Weisswurstrennen in Külsheim find ich anhänglicher
> 
> Stimmt, da war wohl mehr Lehm bei.
> Lomo, da will ich auch hin, ich mags schmutzig!


----------



## biesa (11. Oktober 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Optimist. Hier regnet es Bindfäden.



45km  - 1450Hm  - War ne geniale Tour, sahen aus wie Schweine 

Beim letzten Anstieg, wollt ichs wissen und hab mich kurzeitig auf eine max HF von 201 geprügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2009)

Das vermatschte Rad sieht geil aus 
Viel Spass beim putzen


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2009)

Nachlese:

Rad sieht (im Gegensatz zum Weisswurstrennen) ganz passabel aus ...






aber die Bremsbeläge sehen fertig aus ...


----------



## OZM (12. Oktober 2009)

CK is nett, aber es geht immer noch etwas besser 

und damit werde ich der absolute Fahrtechnikkönig


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> CK is nett, aber es geht immer noch etwas besser


Was stimmt jetzt mit deinen Naben nicht?

Brauchst du einen Industry Nine LRS?


----------



## OZM (12. Oktober 2009)

I9 nützt für die Fahrtechnik genau so wenig wie meine CK

die von mir verlinkte schon


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> die von mir verlinkte schon


Die Seite kann ich leider nicht aufrufen.





			
				Corporate Content Blocking Filter schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Internet-User,
> Sie haben eine Internet-Seite aufgerufen die nicht im dienstlichen Interesse liegt ...


Hast du keine URL, die nicht vom Filter gesperrt wird?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2009)

...also steht das Forum hier im dienstlichen Interesse?


----------



## OZM (12. Oktober 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Seite kann ich leider nicht aufrufen ... vom Filter gesperrt



Muhahaha
Kindersicherung
oder mißtrauischer Arbeitgeber?

in dem Vid wird ein Laufrad mit eingebauter Gyrostabilisierung vorgestellt (Akku hält 3h)

Ist natürlich nicht 100% aufs MTB übertragbar, aber alleine das Gedankenspiel fasziniert.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2009)

..sag mal Lomo, liegt da ein Wegweiser auf Franziska v.A.?
Schick! (Ersteres) 






[/quote]


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Grad in der Bikeschraubzentralle Heidelberg wurde dieses Gefährt fertiggestellt.
> 
> Gez.: Lev


Sehr schön!!  Jetzt doch grün? Dachte, das solllte grau sein!? Steht der Bock jetzt schon auf Rädern? *sehenwill* 




Bumble schrieb:


> 180mm Hinten und vorne die 160er Fox läßt auf nen eher etwas steileren Lenkwinkel schließen.
> 
> Gibts nen speziellen Grund warum du z.b. keine 180èr Totem oder was in der Art reingebaut hast ?


Den Hobel gibts ab Werk mit beidem, das passt auf jeden Fall! Der Winkel ist mit der 160er Fox bei außenliegendem Lager mit 66,5° angegeben, das ist ja nicht wirklich steil.
Ich denke, ich hätte auch ne Totem gewählt, aber Lev wollte es ja leicht und da ist die 36 mit 2380g trotz Stahlfeder und sehr steifem Casting schon top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Winkel ist mit der 160er Fox bei außenliegendem Lager mit 66,5° angegeben, das ist ja nicht wirklich steil.
> .........und da ist die 36 mit 2380g trotz Stahlfeder und sehr steifem Casting schon top



Na dann passt das ja perfekt für nen flotten Trailhobel.


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!  Jetzt doch grün? Dachte, das solllte grau sein!? Steht der Bock jetzt schon auf Rädern? *sehenwill*


Ja, steht und fährt sogar.
Muss noch optimiert werden, also der Endgültige LRS ist noch nicht da.
Zumal eine der Bremsleitungen ist nur mit Gaffa verlegt, weil die vom HT zu kurz war. 

Deshlab gibt es noch kein Bild. Und wird auch keins geben, bis das Ding fertig ist .

Gabel ist gut so. 30mm mehr als beim letzten Bike und aufm Trail ist das Ding ein gutes Geschoss. Macht bis jetzt auf jeden Fall alles mit.

Manko an dem Bike: Die Sattelstützentiefe im Sitzrohr ist nur 30cm. Ergo: bei meiner Größe brauche ich eine Telestütze. Die 350er reicht gerade nicht... 


Solong...


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...also steht das Forum hier im dienstlichen Interesse?


Klar, es enthält auch keine anzüglichen Begriffe in der URL.


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2009)

Da beim Wasgau-Marathon weder Schaltung noch Bremsen ihren Dienst verweigert haben, entschied sich nach 10 Jahren treuer Verbundenheit der Flite Titanium Kevlar von mir zu gehen.

Der Nachfolger:


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2009)

Oh, hab mich schon auf den zweiten Zwilling gefreut. 

Aber der Sattel ist auch schick. 
Möge er auch 10 Jahre halten.


----------



## OZM (15. Oktober 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... keine anzüglichen Begriffe in der URL.



Hier: gleicher Inhalt, jugendfreie URL


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Hier: gleicher Inhalt, jugendfreie URL


Danke, ich konnt's von meinem privaten PC aus mittlerweile ansehen.


----------



## biesa (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey, fährt bei euch Pfälzern jemand die neuen Ergon GE1 Griffe? Will mir die morgen mal im ortsansässigen Laden anschauen, bzw. eher bestellen. Finde die Teile in Weiß einfach nur scharf! Meine weißen SPank lock ons zeigten nach der ersten Tour bereits mehr oder weniger großen Verschleiss.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde die Dinger furchtbar, mir sind welche ohne Ergo-Kram lieber/angenehmer.
Der Velo in LD in der Meerweibchenstr. müsste die zumindest in schwarz da haben, da kannst die mal befummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Hey, fährt bei euch Pfälzern jemand die neuen Ergon GE1 Griffe?



Hab die GA1 und kann die Teile wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Hmm welche nun für mein Cross Country Rad, die Ga1 oder Ge1 


hier die Ge1:


----------



## han (16. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab die GA1 und kann die Teile wärmstens empfehlen.



ich dachte, du hast die AM Version?

In weiß würde ich sie aber nicht nehmen, da die Teile nach 2-3 Touren eher unansehnlich aussehen


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Hier meine heutige Errungenschaft(noch nass vom Regen) :





Hab ja schon weiße Griffe, die reinige ich nach jeder Tour mit Würth Aktiv Scheibenreiniger, ist ein super Reinigungsschaum!


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Oktober 2009)

wir haben nachwuchs. nach langem warten ist es nun soweit. am 16.10.2009, 10:45 erblickte nomi zum ersten mal den pfälzer himmel. genaues gewicht ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## OZM (16. Oktober 2009)

Gratulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Hats schon ein Namen? =)


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Oktober 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Bumble (16. Oktober 2009)

han schrieb:


> ich dachte, du hast die AM Version?
> 
> In weiß würde ich sie aber nicht nehmen, da die Teile nach 2-3 Touren eher unansehnlich aussehen



Die weissen waren die GE1 stimmt, hab jetzt aber die schwarzen GA1 drauf (Überbleibsel vom Projektbike).

Unterschied merkt man da nicht, weil ich die Teile ja eh wegen Grip-Shift abschnippel.

Wird das jetzt Standard, dass die Woche über Top-Wetter ist und es am WE anfängt zu pissen ?


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die weissen waren die GE1 stimmt, hab jetzt aber die schwarzen GA1 drauf (Überbleibsel vom Projektbike).
> 
> Unterschied merkt man da nicht, weil ich die Teile ja eh wegen Grip-Shift abschnippel.
> 
> Wird das jetzt Standard, dass die Woche über Top-Wetter ist und es am WE anfängt zu pissen ?




Will mein Bike noch sauber machen und dann kommen die Griffe drauf, hab mir extra heut frei genommen, fürs Bike-Cleaning und Winterreifen montieren, dann so ein Wetter...

Will am Sonntag morgen fahren gehen, hoffe aufs beste


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wir haben nachwuchs. nach langem warten ist es nun soweit. am 16.10.2009, 10:45 erblickte nomi zum ersten mal den pfälzer himmel. genaues gewicht ist noch nicht bekannt...


Schickes Teil. 
Wobei mir der Carbon Umlenkhebel nicht gefällt.
Für welchen Einsatz wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Oktober 2009)

zum touren, fürs ballern steht ja noch das free zur verfügung


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> zum touren ...



Langsam wird es aber eng auf den Trails bei den ganzen Tourenbikern. 

Dann bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt.
An Kelmes Zwilling glaub ich schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Hab ja schon weiße Griffe, die reinige ich nach jeder Tour mit Würth Aktiv Scheibenreiniger, ist ein super Reinigungsschaum!


Wenn du irgendwann mal Hautkrebs hast und dich wunderst wieso, hätte ich evtl. einen Tip für dich...!  Putzt du auch deine Reifen nachm Fahren? 




Speedbullit schrieb:


> wir haben nachwuchs. nach langem warten ist es nun soweit. am 16.10.2009, 10:45 erblickte nomi zum ersten mal den pfälzer himmel. genaues gewicht ist noch nicht bekannt.


Sehr hüpsch das kleine! Wäre genau "meine" Farbe gewesen. Habe mir dann aber doch ein Komplettrad, statt fürs gleiche Geld nur ein Framekit gekauft 




Speedbullit schrieb:


> zum touren, fürs ballern steht ja noch das free zur verfügung


Ist aber schon für dein Mädel, oder? Hat die auch ein Free?


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Netter Ansatz mit dem Hautkrebs, hab aber noch Handschuhe zwischen Griff und Hand


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

...und die sind ganz schnell durchgeschwitzt bzw. nehmen das Zeug auf und geben es an deine Hand weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und die sind ganz schnell durchgeschwitzt bzw. nehmen das Zeug auf und geben es an deine Hand weiter


Ich beginn dich zu hassen


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Hier meine heutige Errungenschaft(noch nass vom Regen) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst Du mit dem Deo. 
Aber doch wohl nicht an die Gabel. 

Edit:
Hab mirr ggerade Dein Radel angeschaut.
Wenn Du schon Hand an die Gabel legst, dann verleg lieber mal die Bremsleitung innen am Holmen vorbei.


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Das Brunox Deo wurd mir von meinem LAden empfholen und ist sogar von RoxShox freigegeben bzw. wird "empfohlen" . Sollte damit ab und an die Gabel einsprühen. Auch wurde mir von der teuren Jahresgabelinspektion erfahrungsgemäß abgeraten. Naja werd ich mal sehen...


Wo genau sollt ich die Leitung den verlegen? Ich denke du meinst die VA Leitung oder?


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

Lieber die Gabel mit nem Lumpen nach der Fahr reinigen.
Und wenn dann vor der Fahrt ein Tropfen Federgabelöl auf die Rohre.

Meine die Leitung der Vorderradbremse.


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Lieber die Gabel mit nem Lumpen nach der Fahr reinigen.
> Und wenn dann vor der Fahrt ein Tropfen Federgabelöl auf die Rohre.
> 
> Meine die Leitung der Vorderradbremse.



Das Brunox soll ich ja auf die Tauchrohre bzw unten auf die Dichtung geben. Die Rohre mit nem Lappen abreiben, soll Riefen und Kratzer erzeugen und wurd mir davon abgeraten, sollt immer nur sprühen 


Die Leitung soll ich innem am Gabelholm hochziehen oder wie, bin grad bissel


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

Wer erzählt bitte so einen scheiß?


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn Du den Dreck leicht abwischt, dann entstehen da keine Kratzer.
Die Rohre sind ja schließlich gehärtet.

Brunox wurde ich auf keinen Fall unter die Dichtungen sprühen, da hat nur Gabelöl was zu suchen, sonst nix.


----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

> Ein wenig BRUNOX®Deo wird vor und nach jeder Ausfahrt auf die Dichtungsringe zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr gesprüht. Die Gabel danach mehrmals kurz eintauchen ...
> 
> BRUNOX®Deo hält die Dichtungen geschmeidig und hält dadurch auch den Dreck draussen. Optimale Bedingungen für beste Performance/Leistung. Es pflegt und schützt Dämpfergelenke, Einstellschrauben und hält Einstellknöpfe leicht gängig. Reinigt und versiegelt Krone, Tauch- und Standrohre. Ein paar Tropfen nach dem Putzen halten den Dreck draussen und gewährleisten ein gutes Ansprechverhalten. Anschliessend dreimal sanft einfedern.



So wollt/werd ich das ganze anwenden, was spricht den da deiner Meinung bitte dagegen?!


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Die Leitung soll ich innem am Gabelholm hochziehen oder wie, bin grad bissel



So halt 






Aber woher sollst Du das wissen, wenn Canyon es selber auf jedem zweiten Bild falsch montiert hat 

Es heißt übrigens *Pfälzerwald *und nicht *Pfälzer Wald*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (16. Oktober 2009)

Mal schauen ob ich das so umbasteln kann, ohne die Bremse abzuschrauben, kein Bock auf erneute Ausrichtung 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Es heißt übrigens *Pfälzerwald *und nicht *Pfälzer Wald*.



Danke Badenser


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> So wollt/werd ich das ganze anwenden, was spricht den da deiner Meinung bitte dagegen?!



Dass es ein Reinigungsmittel und kein Schmiermedium ist.
Aber such doch einfach mal hier im TechTalk. Da wirst Du viel zu lesen finden.

Hab früher Brunox auch so wie von Dir vorgesehen angewendet, hab mich aber belehren lassen.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Danke Badenser



Du Unwissender .


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich das so umbasteln kann, ohne die Bremse abzuschrauben, kein Bock auf erneute Ausrichtung


Einfach den Bremsgriff abschrauben und innen durchführen 


Zum Thema Brunox hier mal ein schönes Zitat (da ging es um die Totem, aber das gilt generell):


decolocsta schrieb:


> Brunox Federgabeldeo  das is einfach nur ein Kriechöl/Rostlöser wie auch immer, da is nix extra für Gabeln! Und ich hatte schonmal geschrieben, in der Totem hockt Fett unter dem Staubabstreifer, was passiert wohl wenn da Kriechöl reinkommt? Richtig, das Fett wird verdünnt und verschwindet schnell, danach wird die Gabel von Brunox abhängig wie ne Cracknutte von ihrem Schuss, sie läuft dann nur noch gut mit Brunox das max. 15 Minuten schmierwirkung hat.






biesa schrieb:


> Danke Badenser





Tobsn schrieb:


> Du Unwissender .


Genau genommen: Schwabe im Exil  Fragt sich nur, was schlimmer ist


----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2009)

sojar obaschwabe..... soviel zeit muss sein


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2009)

Als Ersatz für den Rahmen, den ich unlängst zerstört habe:







'N anderes Spielzeug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (16. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Brunox Federgabeldeo das is einfach nur ein Kriechöl/Rostlöser wie auch immer, da is nix extra für Gabeln! Und ich hatte schonmal geschrieben, in der Totem hockt Fett unter dem Staubabstreifer, was passiert wohl wenn da Kriechöl reinkommt? Richtig, das Fett wird verdünnt und verschwindet schnell, danach wird die Gabel von Brunox abhängig wie ne Cracknutte von ihrem Schuss, sie läuft dann nur noch gut mit Brunox das max. 15 Minuten schmierwirkung hat.



Genau das Problem hatte ich irgendwann auch nach Brunox. War zum Glück nur meine alte Judy, also nich wirklich schade drum. 
Aber die lief echt nur wenn Brunox drauf war und dann auch nur max. ne halbe Stunde. 
Also besser Finger davon...

...aber ich mag den Geruch ...


----------



## biesa (17. Oktober 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Genau das Problem hatte ich irgendwann auch nach Brunox. War zum Glück nur meine alte Judy, also nich wirklich schade drum.
> Aber die lief echt nur wenn Brunox drauf war und dann auch nur max. ne halbe Stunde.
> Also besser Finger davon...
> 
> ...aber ich mag den Geruch ...




Krass, was ich über das Spray lesen muss. Noch habe ich es nicht benutzt! Habt ihr eine ALternative zur Pflege der Gabel?
Habe nun 3-4 mal das benutzt:





Oder geht Balistol etc.?


----------



## lukabe (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich "pfleg" meine Gabel seit nem Jahr nur durch abwischen der Standrohre, da hat nach der Erfahrung mit Brunox nämlich höchstens Gabelöl was zu suchen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Oktober 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> abwischen [...] Gabelöl


----------



## biesa (17. Oktober 2009)

Update 







Hab meine alten Spank Lock Ons nochmal gedreht, sobald die auf der Seite auch verschlissen sind, kommen die Ergons dran.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 'N anderes Spielzeug:
> ...


Wann hörst auf zu spielen und holst Dir ein ordentliches Radel?  

Schick schick, weniger das Endorfin aber das Eine.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Update
> ...



Wenn wir schon am nörgeln sind.


Der Tachonehmer steht auf dem Kopf 
Die Satteltasche am RR ist ein grober Verstoß gegen jede Stylebestimmung 
Die Pedale gehn auch gar nicht. 
...


----------



## biesa (17. Oktober 2009)

1. weiß ich, mir fehlen jedoch schwarze Kabelbinder, muss ich mir erst noch besorgen 
2. ist das RR von meinem Dad, sein Bier 
3. wollt mir schon das PD-M770 kaufen, jedoch dacht ich, dieses sei geschickter bei Trials wo man mal mit einem Fuss ausklickt...


4. gibts nicht oder wolltest du erstmal langsam beginnen mit deiner Kritik?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Pedale sind natürlich das Optimum am MTB, aber zum ausprobieren mit mehr Sicherheitsreserve als reine Klickies sind sie ok, hatte ich früher auch mal. Irgendwann kannst du ja wenn du willst auf nur Klick umsteigen oder auf Plattformpedale. Als Zwischenstufe (Klickie UND ausgeklickt gut drauf stehen) gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eine Alternative -> Crankbrothers Mallet


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon am nörgeln sind.
> 
> 
> Die Satteltasche am RR ist ein grober Verstoß gegen jede Stylebestimmung



wie gehen denn stylekonforme schlauchtaschen am rr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (17. Oktober 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie gehen denn stylekonforme schlauchtaschen am rr?



Monsieur, hat wohl gar keine, nurn Handy in der Rückentasche für den Pannendienst


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie gehen denn stylekonforme schlauchtaschen am rr?



Der innovative Straßenfeger fährt Tubeless. 
Schneller, leichter und manche Fragen stellen sich gar nicht. 

Ansonsten mit Camelbag natürlich.


----------



## biesa (17. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ansonsten* mit Camelbag* natürlich.



Verstehe, das was du an Gewicht wieder wett gemacht hast durch fehlende Schläuche und Satteltasche, wieder auf den Rücken schnallen. 

Meines Erachtens unnötig beim RR.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Verstehe, das was du an Gewicht wieder wett gemacht hast durch fehlende Schläuche und Satteltasche, wieder auf den Rücken schnallen.
> 
> Meines Erachtens unnötig beim RR.



Über Gewicht mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich keinen Druck mehr aufs Pedal bring


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der innovative Straßenfeger fährt Tubeless.
> Schneller, leichter und manche Fragen stellen sich gar nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten mit Camelbag natürlich.



und ich dachte immer, der große stilbruch wäre ein rucksack beim rr-fahren. jetzt weiß ich, warum ich nie zurückgegrüsst werde. das liegt an der stilbrechenden schlauchtasche und nicht am rucksack....


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe, die Rennradschwuletten haben die Schlachtplatte geentert.


----------



## lukabe (18. Oktober 2009)

...sagt der Suntour-Fahrer...


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt ja bald ne Lyric rein. 

Außerdem steht unsere gemeinsame Ausfahrt noch aus.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das, Rennradschwulette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was ist das, Rennradschwulette?



jemand wie bumble  würde gern, traut sich aber net 
und streitet, um sicher zu gehen, alles ab


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> traut sich aber net



Da könnteste Recht haben,hab Angst vor den engen Höschen die man dann anziehen muss.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Es kommt ja bald ne Lyric rein.


Braver Junge!  Was für eine nimmst du?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumble das willst du nicht wirklich. RR Style


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Braver Junge!  Was für eine nimmst du?



Ne 2010èr Coil U-Turn Kurbel-Lyric 

Soll ja jetzt nur noch 2430 gr. wiegen. 

Passt sicher gut zu meinem 301.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Oktober 2009)

Auf Zimbo's Wunsch wird mein Winter-Windel-Projekt "bone-grey":









Umbaukit und Steckachse fürs Hinterrad hab ich auch schon... nur die Swopouts sind noch nicht ganz die richtigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (18. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Rahmen und schöne Farbe!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. Oktober 2009)

Fein, Fein, das wird also der Fully ersatz??


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie, sieht es nicht nach einem 160mm und co. Fully aus.....    

Grüße
stonelebs12

und wer liebt es immer hinten hart....  
duck und wech....


----------



## fitze (18. Oktober 2009)

Da der Tobsn dich ja gerade zu nem besseren Mountainbiker/Menschen/Klonkrieger erzieht stoße ich ihn nochmal darauf. Kann gerne als Punkt 4 verwendet werden:



biesa schrieb:


> ... dieses sei geschickter bei Trials ...



Dann mal noch viel Spaß!
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## biesa (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dann musste sinnmäßig zitieren, ich sagte, "dacht ich wäre geschickter...
Lässt rauslesen, dass es nicht so ist. 
Sind schon reine Klickies orderd. Mit nem Satz Nobbys. Hatte heut nen Platten. Bei genauerer Inspektion, entdeckte ich das dazugehörige Loch im Racing Ralph. Vom Übeltäter selbst jedoch keine Spur.


----------



## Houschter (18. Oktober 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auf Zimbo's Wunsch wird mein Winter-Windel-Projekt "bone-grey":



Sehr fein  Und von was wird das Vorderrad geführt? Wieder ne Pike.

Oder bleibt der Bär als Gabel dran?


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Erdbebensichere Fußleisten ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ne 2010èr Coil U-Turn Kurbel-Lyric
> 
> Soll ja jetzt nur noch 2430 gr. wiegen.
> 
> Passt sicher gut zu meinem 301.


Gute Entscheidung! Mit welcher Dämpfung?
Meine wog mit Achse, Kralle und Konus um die 2560g, minus 70g wegen der leichteren Achse... kommt also fast hin. Mit 1.5 Schaft kann das Gewicht nochmal etwas variieren.
Ich denke auch, dass die gut passt, wenn du eine Absenkung willst. Ansonsten würde ich eher zu einer Coil (ohne Kurbel) oder Solo Air raten -> noch leichter 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Auf Zimbo's Wunsch wird mein Winter-Windel-Projekt "bone-grey"


Nice! 




biesa schrieb:


> Wenn dann musste sinnmäßig zitieren, ich sagte, "dacht ich wäre geschickter...


Es geht um das letzte zitierte Wort...


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung! Mit welcher Dämpfung?
> Meine wog mit Achse, Kralle und Konus um die 2560g, minus 70g wegen der leichteren Achse... kommt also fast hin. Mit 1.5 Schaft kann das Gewicht nochmal etwas variieren.
> Ich denke auch, dass die gut passt, wenn du eine Absenkung willst. Ansonsten würde ich eher zu einer Coil (ohne Kurbel) oder Solo Air raten -> noch leichter



U-Turn Coil gibts nur eine für 2010 und OnePointFive würde zwar mit bissl Umbau ins Liteville passen macht aber keinen Sinn.

Es gibt ja zusätzlich noch die 170mm Lyric in 2010, aber halt leider ohne Absenkung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> U-Turn Coil gibts nur eine für 2010 und OnePointFive würde zwar mit bissl Umbau ins Liteville passen macht aber keinen Sinn.
> 
> Es gibt ja zusätzlich noch die 170mm Lyric in 2010, aber halt leider ohne Absenkung.


Ach stimmt ja, ich hatte das BESCHEUERTE 2010er Produktpaletten-Konzept von RS ganz vergessen  Manche Gabeln gibts nicht mit beiden Dämpfungen, nicht mit allen Schaft-Varianten oder nur hässlichem Weiß.  Das Problem habe ich auch bei meiner 2010er Planung.
Dass es die 170mm nur ohne Absenkung gibt, finde ich auch traurig. Es wird alles Ü-160 mit Verstelloption auf die Totem 2-Step konzentriert, nur wer will sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2009)

@Optimizer:
Gratulation! Willkommen im DMR-Club 
Das Radel sieht einfach gut aus, egal in welcher Farbe;
außerdem ist es für ein Hardtail ein richtiges Bügeleisen


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Oktober 2009)

Huhu!
Bin auf der suche nach einer Helmlampenhalterung (25mm) wie diese Lupine-Geschichte:







Vielleicht hat jemand sowas für kleines Geld abzugeben? Pls PM me... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich von Sigma gekauft für 7 Euro, neu. Für die Evo. Im Fachhandel.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Oktober 2009)

Uff... da kann man aber keine "normale" Lampe mit Lenkerhalterung befestigen:






Oder meinst du eine andere Helmhalterung?


----------



## Romarius (22. Oktober 2009)

ich such auch noch eine für eine lenkerhalterung. 35.- ist mir zuviel, da nutze ich lieber weiter panzerband.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ich such auch noch eine für eine lenkerhalterung. 35.- ist mir zuviel, da nutze ich lieber weiter panzerband.


Da kann ich allerdings die von Sigma empfehlen. Ist ne Art Schelle die um den Lenker geklippt wird. Befestigt wird die "Schelle" mit zwei Schrauben an allem was du am Lenker haben willst, z. B.  Stofftier, Bierbecher (Achtung, Löchern im Becher können dazu führen das Bier austritt!!) oder Schminkspiegel.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Uff... da kann man aber keine "normale" Lampe mit Lenkerhalterung befestigen:
> 
> 
> 
> Oder meinst du eine andere Helmhalterung?



nee, das müsste sie sein. Ich habe aber die EvoX Mirage dran.
Andere Lampen?  mmhh. müsste man testen.


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, ich hatte das BESCHEUERTE 2010er Produktpaletten-Konzept von RS ganz vergessen  Manche Gabeln gibts nicht mit beiden Dämpfungen, nicht mit allen Schaft-Varianten oder nur hässlichem Weiß.  Das Problem habe ich auch bei meiner 2010er Planung.
> Dass es die 170mm nur ohne Absenkung gibt, finde ich auch traurig. Es wird alles Ü-160 mit Verstelloption auf die Totem 2-Step konzentriert, nur wer will sowas?


Ca. der Grund, wieso ich zwei verschiedene Steuersätze in meinem Rahmen habe


----------



## biesa (22. Oktober 2009)

So nun auch hinten mit der R1 Disc unterwegs




links die normale oro k18 - rechts die R1.


Die Oro steht zum verkauf - 50km gelaufen, wie Neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ca. der Grund, wieso ich zwei verschiedene Steuersätze in meinem Rahmen habe


Na du hast mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr wenigstens noch etwas mehr Auswahl als ich 


@ biesa: Gewichte gewogen?


----------



## biesa (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnre 148gr zu 130gr.


----------



## Romarius (22. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da kann ich allerdings die von Sigma empfehlen. Ist ne Art Schelle die um den Lenker geklippt wird. Befestigt wird die "Schelle" mit zwei Schrauben an allem was du am Lenker haben willst, z. B.  Stofftier, Bierbecher (Achtung, Löchern im Becher können dazu führen das Bier austritt!!) oder Schminkspiegel.



ich war wohl nicht präzise genug. ich habe bereits eine lenkerhalterung, nötig wäre da drauf noch eine helmhalterung.


----------



## Romarius (22. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da kann ich allerdings die von Sigma empfehlen. Ist ne Art Schelle die um den Lenker geklippt wird. Befestigt wird die "Schelle" mit zwei Schrauben an allem was du am Lenker haben willst, z. B.  Stofftier, Bierbecher (Achtung, Löchern im Becher können dazu führen das Bier austritt!!) oder Schminkspiegel.



ich war wohl nicht präzise genug. ich habe bereits eine lenkerhalterung, nötig wäre da drauf noch eine helmhalterung.


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ich war wohl nicht präzise genug. ich habe bereits eine lenkerhalterung, nötig wäre da drauf noch eine helmhalterung.



ok, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt - ich brauch auch so'ne Helmhalterung für ne Lampe, die für'n Lenker ausgelegt iss..


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

Ui, da rentiert sich bald eine Sammelbestellung bei Lupine zu EK-Konditionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (23. Oktober 2009)

Über was für ne Lampe reden wir eigentlich? Wenn sich an euren Lampen der Lenkerhalter demontieren lässt, könnte die oben abgebildete Halterung gehen. (is für ne Sigma PowerLed). Die hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen, könnte man also testen.


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2009)

kuck ma --> hier  <-- könnte passen, oder?

Wenn wir >3 bestellen kostet's weniger Porto -> 15,65 Euronen pro Halterung


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2009)

moin Houschter, 
hab eine von Dealextreme, iss glaub isch die do:   hier


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2009)

Auf die warte ich gerade, allerdings die Version für'n Helm.
Schonmal getestet - wie isse so???


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kuck ma --> hier  <-- könnte passen, oder?
> 
> Wenn wir >3 bestellen kostet's weniger Porto -> 15,65 Euronen pro Halterung


Genau sowas habe ich gemeint. Muss halt auch nen Durchmesser von 25mm haben. Aber so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht ist das der Fall.


----------



## Bogie (23. Oktober 2009)

Wer, wie ich, die Helmversion bestellt hat, erhält eine entsprechende Halterung gleich mit. Fraglich ist, ob diese vernünftig am Helm angebracht werden kann. Das kann aber erst nach Lieferung überprüft werden. Vielleicht muß das Gummiband durch ein Klettband ersetzt werden, dann dürfte das aber passen!


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auf die warte ich gerade, allerdings die Version für'n Helm.
> Schonmal getestet - wie isse so???



habe die (wegen fehlender Halterung) noch nicht im richtigen Einsatz gehabt, aber ist schon schön hell. 

Hatte leider zu spät entdeckt, dass es die auch mit Helmhalterung gegeben hätte..


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Oktober 2009)

die helmhalterung für 25mm durchmesser müsste es auch für kleines geld bei busch+müller geben, die ixons gibts auch als helmversion.


hier:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...age=1;pid=66;menuid1=5;menuid2=0;mid=39;pgc=0

auch als stirnhalter, für die coolen, die ohne helm fahren oder joggen wollen, mit licht


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hats sich eigentlich schon erledigt da ich mir wohl die DX Lampe in der Helmversion zulegen werde. Da ist so ne Halterung bereits dabei.


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2009)

@nico: dann beeile dich mal, da sich die Lieferzeit auf ca. 4 Wochen belaufen. Bestelle auch gleich einen US>DE Stecker mit.

PS: eine bessere Helmhalterung gibt es wohl bei Sigma für wenig Geld zu kaufen. Diese passt auch die DX Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2009)

Scheinen sich ja gerade einige mit Lampen für Nightrides einzudecken.
Wollte dazu kurz meine Erfahrung posten.

Fürs MTB empfehle ich Helm- und Lenkerlampe zu haben. 
Durfte ich bei einem Kollegen erleben, da löste sich im DH der Stecker der Helmlampe. 
Da sieht man für ein paar Sekunden mal gar nix mehr.
Nix passiert, aber zwei unabhängige Systeme sind einfach besser
Gerade bei der Helmmontage passiert das ruckzuck.

Wenn nur eine Lampe, dann montier ich die grundsätzlich am Lenker.
Weil einfach ruhiger und mich das rumtänzeln der Helmleuchte nervt.
Die neuen Lampen sind auch so hell und haben einen so breiten Winkel, dass man wirklich nur noch bei Kehren Probleme hat.

Nur am Helm macht Sinn bei langsamen und verwinkelten Passagen, wie Kehren.
Das Problem bei der Montage am Helm ist, das dadurch die Räumlichkeit verloren geht.
Da der Schatten von Hindernissen parallel zum Sichtwinkel ist, erkennt man z.B. nicht ob das eine Steinblatte, eine Kante oder Stufe ist. 

Ich nutze mein Licht meist so.
Flach und Auffahrt: Lenkerlampe low/medium und Helmlampe aus.
Schnelle und flüssige Abfahrten: Lenkerlampe auf high und Helmlampe low/medium.
Technische Passagen mit Kehren: Lenkerlampe low und Helmlampe high.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Oktober 2009)

@tobsn.

Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

@Tobsn: Da solltest du echt mal ein Paper zu schreiben. Klingt ja hochprofessionell... 

@Mari: Lampe bestelle ich noch heute Mittag...


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Tobsn: Da solltest du echt mal ein Paper zu schreiben. Klingt ja hochprofessionell... ..


Nur meinen Meinung/Erfahrung und je nach Fahrerprofil/Vorlieben wird mir da auch zu Recht widersprochen werden.


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Tobsn: Da solltest du echt mal ein Paper zu schreiben. Klingt ja hochprofessionell...
> 
> @Mari: Lampe bestelle ich noch heute Mittag...



dann bestell gleich 2. eine für den Kopf und eine für den Lenker


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

han schrieb:


> dann bestell gleich 2. eine für den Kopf und eine für den Lenker


Hab noch ne 20 Watt Halogen selbstgebaut. Die kommt dann auf den Lenker. Versorgt wird die mit ner Bleibatterie. Daher ist wohl besser wenn der am Sattel befestigt wird.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2009)

han schrieb:


> dann bestell gleich 2. eine für den Kopf und eine für den Lenker



Das müsste dann dem Flutlicht der SAP-Arena entsprechen...


----------



## Dddakk (23. Oktober 2009)

Da!   mmmhhh
http://cgi.ebay.de/Plaene-fuer-1100...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4a9ba979a0

Arme Wildschweine...


----------



## eL (23. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Scheinen sich ja gerade einige mit Lampen für Nightrides einzudecken.
> Wollte dazu kurz meine Erfahrung posten.
> 
> Fürs MTB empfehle ich Helm- und Lenkerlampe zu haben.
> ...



jenau soooo und in der reihenfolge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das müsste dann dem Flutlicht der SAP-Arena entsprechen...



So ne DX ist schon recht hell. 
Heller als was ich fahre.



Siam schrieb:


>




Aber nix dagegen, wenn die Jungs im Tech-Forum abgehn. 
War mit denen 1x fahren. Dass ich mein Licht dabei hatte war ech ein Witz. 



Siam schrieb:


> So, ich war auch mal wieder im Wald. Womit können sich einige hier denken. Hier die ergebnisse, Fotos nach TD-Norm (wenn nicht anders erwähnt), die Entfernungsmarkierungen habe ich aus verständlichen Gründen weggelassen, Schild etwa 200m weit weg.
> 
> 
> Meine 575er auf Halbgas nach TD-Norm:
> ...


----------



## biesa (23. Oktober 2009)

Blendgrante geworfen oder was


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2009)

War das Tobsn oder Keili, der mal mit den Blendgranateningenieuren unterwegs war? Egal, auf jeden Fall großes Blendertreffen oben im Wald und als es an die Abfahrt ging, sind die (fast) alle über die Waldautobahn zu Tal gerollt. Das geht auch mit ein wenig Karma.


----------



## iTom (23. Oktober 2009)

Da lohnt es sich ja beinahe nachts mit ner Sonnenbrille zu fahren, damit man sich die Augen nicht "verblitzt".


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> War das Tobsn oder Keili, der mal mit den Blendgranateningenieuren unterwegs war? Egal, auf jeden Fall großes Blendertreffen oben im Wald und als es an die Abfahrt ging, sind die (fast) alle über die Waldautobahn zu Tal gerollt. Das geht auch mit ein wenig Karma.


Öhm,... schau mal drei Posts weiter oben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> War das Tobsn oder Keili, der mal mit den Blendgranateningenieuren unterwegs war? Egal, auf jeden Fall großes Blendertreffen oben im Wald und als es an die Abfahrt ging, sind die (fast) alle über die Waldautobahn zu Tal gerollt. Das geht auch mit ein wenig Karma.



Tja, "mein Auto ist das teuerste" - "mein Rad ist das leichteste" - "meine Alte hat die dicksten Titten" - "meine Lampe ist am hellsten". Im Endeffekt läufts alles aufs gleiche raus: "mein Schwanz ist am längsten".

Wers braucht, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tja, "mein Auto ist das teuerste" - "mein Rad ist das leichteste" - "meine Alte hat die dicksten Titten" - "meine Lampe ist am hellsten". Im Endeffekt läufts alles aufs gleiche raus: "mein Schwanz ist am längsten".
> 
> Wers braucht, bitte.



Also so einen Schwachsinn hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen. 

Den Lampen Jungs geht es nicht um Schwanzvergleich, sondern um das was möglich ist.
Das ist wie hier manche versuchen immer schwierigere Passagen zu fahren.
Das hat zum Teil mehr mit Trial zu tun ist, ist aber auch eine Fassette des  MTB.
So sind die hightech Lampen halt  auch ein nettes Derivat, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.

Ich lächle ja auch zum Teil darüber, aber muss ich es gleich schlecht machen?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die 180W metalldampflampe immer noch am beeindruckendsten. sinn und zweck von so dingen würde ich nicht unbedingt so sehr in frage stellen - hier geht es um technische möglichkeiten. streng genommen braucht man so eine flutlichtbeleuchtung genauso wenig, wie ein auto, welches 400km/h schnell fahren kann. die lösungen, das ganze technisch umzusetzen sind aber trotzdem in beiden fällen faszinierend


----------



## Romarius (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ne selbstbaulampe aufm kopf (also wenn denn mal überhaupt). hat alles zusammen ca 160.- gekostet. 35w osram halogenstrahler, das ganze übertaktet. li-io akku der in eine fahrradflaschenhalterung passt (gut, dass ich sowas nicht besitze  ). 2,5h bei maximalpower (kollege der das gebaut hat, meinte irgendwas mit "wesentlich stärker wie die lupine für 900-."), ca 8-10h mit nem 15w osram strahler.

zum skifahren wars mir zu hell, zum biken genau richtig  bei interesse einfach melden.

(nehm das ding nur zum abfahren, bergauf tuts auch ne herkömmliche stirnlampe)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Also so einen Schwachsinn hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gelesen.



Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dich persönlich getroffen habe. War nicht meine Absicht. 

Aber die Begründung mit dem Technisch Möglichen hinkt. Ein 2,5 kVA-Aggregat und eine Flaklampe sind heller und technisch einfacher zu realisieren. Hat aber ebenfalls nichts mehr mit Radfahren zutun.

Den Aspekt mit den irritierten Tieren im Wald will ich gar nicht erst ansprechen.

Aber das ist lediglich meine Meinung und nicht mehr.


----------



## LDVelo (24. Oktober 2009)

Also die Lampenbilder die tobsn oben gepostet hat sind schon faszinierend, aber brauchen tut man sowas für einen normalen Nightride sicherlich nicht. Wenn alles taghell ausgeleuchtet ist wird der Nightride zur Farce.
Klar dass es dabei nur um die Möglichkeiten geht. Mich würde mal interessieren wie hoch die Akkulaufzeit bei so einer Lampe ist?


----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Den Aspekt mit den irritierten Tieren im Wald will ich gar nicht erst ansprechen...



Welche irritierten Tiere? 
Die an einer der tausend Bundesstraßen auf denen Millionen von Autos jede Nacht durch den Wald sausen? 
Oder meinst Du die zwei Rehe die ich Di und Mi jeweils an der gleichen Lichtung im Wald getroffen hab? 
Die waren ganz relaxet und sind ganz gemütlich über den Weg marschiert. Also bisher hab ich weder ein Tier aufgescheucht, noch ist eins vor mir irritiert geflüchtet. Meist verziehen sie sich 1-2 m weiter in den Wald und schauen einem hinterher.
Dank der reflektierenden Augen kann man das sehr genau beobachten.
Das ist eins der schönen Nebeneffekte am Nightride man sieht viel mehr Tiere.


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde interessieren, welche Lampe das die untere ist... Link? Bauanleitung?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, welche Lampe das die untere ist... Link? Bauanleitung?



ab in den lampenfred und schauen, was die da alles gestörtes gebaut haben. siam ist so ne art oberguru der lampen - ne pn an ihn hilft auch 

einer der absoluten spitzentipps ist übrigens immer noch die kleine und handliche fenix ld20. ist nicht allzu schwer aufm kopf, mit der sigma-lampenhalterung kompatibel, per mignon-akkus befeuerbar und abartig hell im 'turbo'-modus ('nur' eine 3w-led, aber als helmlampe super)


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2009)

Werde mir wohl zwei DX Lampen holen. Wenn ich wieder Geld habe (drecks neue Bike...).

Und die Uni erlaubt es einem nicht vor Sonnenuntergang am Berg anzukommen und der Bus nimmt Biker erst ab 19h mit


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2009)

eine ausweglose situation

bitte spring nich vonne brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (24. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> und der Bus nimmt Biker erst ab 19h mit


nice2know. ich häng mich dann bei gelegenheit dran  leider liegt lampi gerade noch zuhause. sobald ich beides zusammen hab, meld ich mich. muss eh mal nightshots üben 

btw: hier die infos zu der lampe die ich nutze. ist im prinzip auch aus dem bekannten thread hier im ibc.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: hier die infos zu der lampe die ich nutze. ist im prinzip auch aus dem bekannten thread hier im ibc.



eLs Thread?


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2009)

isch abe garkeine fred


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das? Senile Schwäche?


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2009)

ey zeitreisen sind wirklich gefährlüsch


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2009)

Marius, willste mitbestellen oder mitfahren?
In beiden Fällen würdest du deinen Schlafsack wiederbekommen


----------



## Romarius (25. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Marius, willste mitbestellen oder mitfahren?
> In beiden Fällen würdest du deinen Schlafsack wiederbekommen


mitfahren natürlich.
neulich hab ich den gerade wieder gesucht (war relativ frisch, so ohne heizung im verschneiten süddeutschland). danke für die erinnerung


----------



## donnersberger (26. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auf die warte ich gerade, allerdings die Version für'n Helm.
> Schonmal getestet - wie isse so???



Hi Zimbo, war gestern damit eine 1/2h-Testrunde fahren (jetzt erst mal am Lenker befestigt) und bin begeistert. 
Hab mir für den Helm jetzt noch eine Helmversion bestellt, da man mit einer so hellen Lampe und einer mittelmäßigen Helmlampe schwierigkeiten in den Kurven haben kann.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2009)

Dallar sei dank kostet die DX Lampe nu nicht mal mehr 55 EUR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr sie durch den Zoll bekommt.


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sie durch den Zoll bekommt.


Das wÃ¤ren dann ~20â¬ pro Lampe.

Bin schon bei 4 Lampen - zwei fÃ¼r mich.
Noch jemand Lust?

Am 1. werde ich bestellen, sofern mein Cheffe pÃ¼nktlich den Ãberweisungsbutton betÃ¤tigt


----------



## biesa (28. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das wären dann ~20 pro Lampe.
> 
> Bin schon bei 4 Lampen - zwei für mich.
> Noch jemand Lust?
> ...


Ich sag dir morgen Abend bescheid, bzw. melde mich bei Dir


----------



## JeTho (28. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das wären dann ~20 pro Lampe.
> 
> Bin schon bei 4 Lampen - zwei für mich.
> Noch jemand Lust?
> ...



Wieso 20 Eus?
Die Lampe gefällt mir auch gut. Aber wie das mit dem Zoll funktioniert verstehe ich nicht. Nehmen die den Preis von ner "solSBIKE 900" und nehmen davon X%?

Wenn ich weiß was mich das kostet, dann würde ich evtl. die mit Helmhalter nehmen.


grtz   Thorsten


----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2009)

Zoll kuckst de hier .

Und hier ist auch alles beschrieben.


Die Lampe wird doch Versandkosten frei geliefert, da macht Sammelbestellung kaum Sinn. 
Auch soll es wegen Zoll besser sein einzeln zu bestellen. 

Achja, den Adapter für die Steckdose nicht vergessen.


----------



## biesa (28. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zoll kuckst de hier .
> 
> Und hier ist auch alles beschrieben.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das Teil bestelle, mit passendem Stromadapter, was käme da max. an Kosten auf mich zu? CCard ist ja nicht von Nöten oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Teil bestelle, mit passendem Stromadapter, was käme da max. an Kosten auf mich zu? CCard ist ja nicht von Nöten oder?


Nein, Paypal ist da bequemer. Anmeldung dauert 15min.

Die Sammelbestellung mache ich für Leute, die ich regelmäßig sehe bzw. mit denen fahre . Dann muss nicht jeden einzeln bestellen und es geht schneller.
Und dann geht den Heidelbergern ein Licht auf


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch was neues: Klick!


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Na dann mal Herzlichen! Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues: Klick!



Das Ende ist nah ...
















Glückwunsch


----------



## donnersberger (29. Oktober 2009)

Applaus Applaus Applaus


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nah ...



Solange er noch den Dipl.-Ing. und nicht den Bätschlor bekommen hat, ist doch alles okay....


----------



## OZM (29. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch

OZM



Edit wundert sich, weil Du doch die Dipl. Arbeit erst vorgestern abgegeben hast. Hast Du Dich mit ner Knarre hinter Deinen Prof. gestellt, damit er die gleich korrigiert und das Diplom aushändigt?? 
Also das Du bestehst, will ich ja gar nicht anzweifeln, aber das Diplom is bei mir ne Urkunde gewesen und die gabs net gleich mit der Abgabe.


----------



## Tobsn (29. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues: Klick!



Gratulation!!! 

So wie da bald das Cash fließt, hättest Du Dir ja auch ne Lupine bestellen können.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche! 



Tobsn schrieb:


> So wie da bald das Cash fließt, hättest Du Dir ja auch ne Lupine bestellen können.


Werde ja noch mal 3-4 Jahre an der Uni bleiben. Da fließt das Cash auch wieder nicht so wie vielleicht in der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Dddakk (29. Oktober 2009)

@nico

Glückwunsch zum zweiten Dipl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch!  Und viel Erfolg bei deiner Promotion. An welchem Institut bzw. in welchem Fachgebiet bist denn unterwegs?


----------



## strandi (29. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues: Klick!


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Oktober 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!  Und viel Erfolg bei deiner Promotion. An welchem Institut bzw. in welchem Fachgebiet bist denn unterwegs?


Im Bereich der Werkstoffkunde. Mache dann in Titan.


----------



## biker-didi (29. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch fertig: (zwar kein Diplom... )
Besser, praktischer, fester - leider nicht leichter 





Sieht bedenklich aus, passt aber!







So siehts von unten aus: *NICHTS STEHT MEHR AB!*




Jetzt n Bier  

Vielen Dank noch mal an: Meinen Papa für den Fräsesupport 

Edit:
Mist, jetzt hab ich die EXIF Dateien nicht ausgeschaltet.
BTW: Wie geht das?


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Werkstoffkunde. Mache dann in Titan.



die Kohlenverbundplaste waren dir wohl nicht gut genug..... oder doch etwas zu schwer??

wobei man ja immer sagt ein inschenör is nix zu schwör

ist titan nicht DAS material für die aufkommende neorüstungsindustrie?


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> I...
> 
> Edit:
> Mist, jetzt hab ich die EXIF Dateien nicht ausgeschaltet.
> BTW: Wie geht das?



Mit "IrfanView" mache ich das Stichwort "Batch-Konvertierung".

Isch koschtaelos.


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Mit "IrfanView" mache ich das Stichwort "Batch-Konvertierung".
> 
> Isch koschtaelos.


Danke. Mache ich beim nächsten Mal.
Das Prog hab ich schon aufm Rechner


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, und wem sonst so noch langweilig ist, da hätte ich Abhilfe für euch:

*Zum Anbeißen - Miam!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2009)

Du wirst das doch nicht kaufen - oder etwa doch??? 

...und wo bleiben die Komplettbilder von dem Frosch, oder hab ich die nur verpasst?


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du wirst das doch nicht kaufen - oder etwa doch???
> 
> ...und wo bleiben die Komplettbilder von dem Frosch, oder hab ich die nur verpasst?



Ne. 

Er versucht wohl gerade durch Notverkäufe das Kleingeld für die letzten Teile zusammen zu kratzen. 

@Lev: Und werden es die Flow als Felgen?
Schau Dir mal die FR30 von Alex an, die könnte meine Nächste fürs Hardtail werden.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2009)

Da waren doch schon Laufräder dran, und jede Menge Dreck - die Kiste ist schon gefahren... BIIIIIIIILDEEEEERRR!!!! 


Edith:
Jetzt seh ich erst, dass das hässliche Teil von Lev VERKAUFT wird... :kotz:


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da waren doch schon Laufräder dran, und jede Menge Dreck - die Kiste ist schon gefahren... BIIIIIIIILDEEEEERRR!!!! ...


Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die zur Fahrbereitschaft montierten Teile auch den Endzustand repräsentieren. 

Lev will uns wohl erst die finale Version zeigen.


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da waren doch schon Laufräder dran, und jede Menge Dreck - die Kiste ist schon gefahren... BIIIIIIIILDEEEEERRR!!!!
> 
> 
> Edith:
> Jetzt seh ich erst, dass das hässliche Teil von Lev VERKAUFT wird... :kotz:



Sowas kann man doch nicht übersehen. Das brennt sich in die Netzhaut ein


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2009)

@Lev: Hast Du DX jetzt für Helm oder Lenker bestellt?
Hab Helm und bin noch unsicher ob ich nicht lieber Lenker hätte und meine Hope auf den Helm? confused:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Lev: Hast Du DX jetzt für Helm oder Lenker bestellt?
> Hab Helm und bin noch unsicher ob ich nicht lieber Lenker hätte und meine Hope auf den Helm? confused:


Ich bestell mir sowohl als auch! 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Lev will uns wohl erst die finale Version zeigen.


Eben


----------



## lomo (30. Oktober 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Solange er noch den Dipl.-Ing. und nicht den Bätschlor bekommen hat, ist doch alles okay....



RISCHDISCH!!!

Glückwunsch an den Diplomierten


----------



## JeTho (30. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Lev: Hast Du DX jetzt für Helm oder Lenker bestellt?
> Hab Helm und bin noch unsicher ob ich nicht lieber Lenker hätte und meine Hope auf den Helm? confused:




Kann die Helmversion nicht an den Lenker?


grtz    Thorsten


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Lev: Hast Du DX jetzt für Helm oder Lenker bestellt?
> Hab Helm und bin noch unsicher ob ich nicht lieber Lenker hätte und meine Hope auf den Helm? confused:



Wer halbwegs fahren kann,hat die hellere auf dem Hut - da spielen die (marginal) kürzeren Schattenwürfe keine Rolle und das licht ist da, wo man hinsieht.


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2009)

So wie es aussieht, wird das Rhein-Neckar-Dreieck demnächst heller strahlen, als Belgien bei Nacht.


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Kann die Helmversion nicht an den Lenker?...


Die Helmversion hat ne andere Batterietasche, die nicht am Rahmen montiert werden kann.
Hab aber noch ne alte Tasche die ich dafür verwenden kann.



Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs fahren kann,hat die hellere auf dem Hut -


Endlich jemand der mir sagt, dass ich nicht mal halbwegs fahren kann.
Du bist mein Held


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Beleuchtung für den Lenker + Helm. Hat irgend jemand gute Tips??


----------



## Houschter (30. Oktober 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Beleuchtung für den Lenker + Helm. Hat irgend jemand gute Tips??



Die DX halt, preislich sehr interessant! Bei der Qualität streiten sich die "Gelehrten"...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie heißt die DX denn genau?? Hab mir mal ne Cateye mit 1200cd im internet angesehen kostet ca. 40  oder die Blackled von Sigma mit 90 lux, kostet aber 100 


----------



## Tobsn (30. Oktober 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die DX halt, preislich sehr interessant! Bei der QualitÃ¤t streiten sich die "Gelehrten"...



Die QualitÃ¤t soll inzwischen stimmen.
Udo hat erst diese Woche vier bekommen.

Wobei ich heute schon etwas enttÃ¤uscht war.
Bin froh, dass ich sie nur als Zusatzlampe zur Hope brauche.
Hatten heute ne getunte CatEye mit 3xP4 und meine Hope mit 2xP4 am Start.
Die P4 Lampen haben trotz nominell weniger Leistung den Trail wesentlich besser ausgeleuchtet.
Die DX war einfach extrem spottig und eigentlich nur im Low-Modus zu ertragen.
Besonders auffÃ¤llig war es am Helm, wÃ¤hrend bei Lenkermontage der Spot der DX etwas weniger ins Gewicht fÃ¤llt.

@Flugrost: Du siehst,â¦ wenn man keinen Ahnung hat einfach mal â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2009)

@Tobsn/angepisst - der vollständigkeit halber das Restzitat zur Antwort:



			
				Selbstzitat schrieb:
			
		

> ...da spielen die (marginal) kürzeren Schattenwürfe keine Rolle und das licht ist da, wo man hinsieht.



Is jetzt klar? 

Soviel zum Thema "keinen Ahnung" ...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hatten heute ne getunte CatEye mit 3xP4 und meine Hope mit 2xP4 am Start.


----------



## Bumble (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ne DX an den Lenker und ne Eddy auf die Rübe, das sollte schon passen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2009)

Wer oder was ist Eddy


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2009)

Lupine Edison


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Oktober 2009)

ohhh ich glaube die Lupine liegt über meiner Preisklasse


----------



## Houschter (30. Oktober 2009)

Was für ne Preisklasse hast denn so angepeilt? Eine Lampe oder zwei?


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2009)

HID Brenner sind "oldstyle" und von den P7 LEDs eingeholt. 'sind aber gebraucht für ein drittel NP zu erwerben, wenn man mag.

Man braucht keine Lupine um nachts was zu sehen.


----------



## lukabe (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues:





Falls ich mal auf ner Tour Lust bekomm mein Bike auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> HID Brenner sind "oldstyle" und von den P7 LEDs eingeholt. 'sind aber gebraucht für ein drittel NP zu erwerben, wenn man mag.



Für 1/3 des damaligen Neupreises hätte ich mir die nicht geleistet. 

Bei Stadler in Mannheim liegt noch eine mit nem lustigen Preisschildchen dran.


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs fahren kann,hat die hellere auf dem Hut - ...


Und wer nicht, der klatscht sich die Flutlichter überallhin  
Das wird ein Spaß auf den Strecken bei uns nach 19 Uhr


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Stadler in Mannheim liegt noch eine mit nem lustigen Preisschildchen dran.


Ich kenn das Schildchen und hab auch gegrinst. 

Lev, gips da irgendwo ein Bänkchen zum biertrinken und zuschauen?


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, gips da irgendwo ein Bänkchen zum biertrinken und zuschauen?


Ein Tischchen gibts! Table-chen (;


----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Endlich jemand der mir sagt, dass ich nicht mal halbwegs fahren kann.
> Du bist mein Held



hallo? der fährt doch nurnoch rennratt... da reichen eigentlich speichenreflektoren für ne ausreichende ausleuchtung.


ob es die auch mit helmhalterung gibt.


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs fahren kann,hat die hellere auf dem Hut - da spielen die (marginal) kürzeren Schattenwürfe keine Rolle und das licht ist da, wo man hinsieht.





Flugrost schrieb:


> @Tobsn/angepisst - der vollständigkeit halber das Restzitat zur Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darum geht es gar nicht.
Toleriere Deine Meinung/Argumentation.
Was ich nicht toleriere ist, dass Du jeden der anderer Meinung ist, erst einmal diskreditierst.
Das andere Meinungen auch ne Berechtigung haben ,scheint es in Deiner Welt nicht zu geben.
Eine traurige Welt in der Du da lebst.
Zum Glück muss ich nicht in Deiner Welt leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das wird ein Spaß auf den Strecken bei uns nach 19 Uhr



Bei uns wirds sogar schon etwas früher dunkel.


----------



## Quente (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, gips da irgendwo ein Bänkchen zum biertrinken und zuschauen?


 
Da zieh ich mir neue Stützstrümpfe an und komme auch.


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bei uns wirds sogar schon etwas früher dunkel.


...aber der Bus, der Bus:


			
				HSB schrieb:
			
		

> keine Fahrradmitnahme an Werktagen von 06:00 bis 19:00


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was ich nicht toleriere ist, dass Du jeden der anderer Meinung ist, erst einmal diskreditierst.



Was Du so tolerierst und was nicht, ist mir völlig Schnuppe. Was mir nicht egal ist, ist, dass Du ungestraft so einen Sondermüll verbreitest.


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was Du so tolerierst und was nicht, ist mir völlig Schnuppe. Was mir nicht egal ist, ist, dass Du ungestraft so einen Sondermüll verbreitest.



Sondermüll, ist es nur wenn man in Deiner beschränkten Welt lebt.
Erstens hab ich klar gemacht, dass es meine persönliche Vorliebe/Erfahrung ist.
Zweitens hab ich es frei zu Diskussion gestellt.
Für vorurteilsfreie, offenen Diskussion, scheint es da keinen Platz zu geben.
Du bist echt ne traurige Gestallt.


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sondermüll, ist es nur wenn man in Deiner beschränkten Welt lebt.
> Erstens hab ich klar gemacht, dass es meine persönliche Vorliebe/Erfahrung ist.
> Zweitens hab ich es frei zu Diskussion gestellt.
> Für vorurteilsfreie, offenen Diskussion, scheint es da keinen Platz zu geben.
> Du bist echt ne traurige Gestallt.



Deine Beleidigungen heben das Niveau nicht wirklich über die Grasnarbe. Solltest mal deinen Stil reflektieren - und live einen riesen Bogen um mich machen.


----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... und live einen riesen Bogen um mich machen.



Müssen wir die Stadt jetzt in Quadrate einteilen. 

Bin im Keller und danach radeln. Hoffe das geht ok.
Soll ich die Strecke noch anmelden.
Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2009)

Nur um mal etwas klarzustellen: ich hab hier den längsten... 

















Dämpfer!


----------



## iTom (31. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nur um mal etwas klarzustellen: ich hab hier den längsten...
> Dämpfer!



Apropos Dämpfer....

War Deine DX-Bestellung ne Sammelbestellung oder Eigenbedarf? War das überhaupt ne reale Bestellung?

Wenn Eigenbedarf, solltest Du dann unbedingt ein Foto von dem ganzen Equipment machen, oder machen lassen in voller Montur und Fahrt.

Will ich unbedingt sehen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Oktober 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was für ne Preisklasse hast denn so angepeilt? Eine Lampe oder zwei?



Mein Ziel ist es mit dem geringsmöglichen Einsatz den das bestmögliche zu bekommen.

Hab schon vor mir zwei lampen zu holen. Eine für den Helm die andere für den Lenker. Da ich nicht soviel bei Nacht fahren werde muss es auch kein high end gerät sein. Es soll nur vernüftiges Licht bieten, sodass man gut Biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (31. Oktober 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es mit dem geringsmöglichen Einsatz den das bestmögliche zu bekommen....



Hier findest Du Infos zu allen möglichen Lampen.
Einfach mal einlesen.


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2009)

Eine Meinung: Meinung


----------



## Houschter (31. Oktober 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es mit dem geringsmöglichen Einsatz das bestmögliche zu bekommen.



Dann probier doch mal, ob du auf nem Flohmarkt ein NVA-Nachtsichtgerät ergattern kannst. 

Im Ernst, für ca. 55.- pro Lampe (DX) wirst kaum gescheite Alternativen finden. Hab selbst ne Black, aber wirklich glücklich bin ich damit nicht! Und was die kostet iss ja bekannt. Durfte am Freitag mal ne Tesla erleben, das iss aktuell meine Referenz.  Aber der Preis...


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... Durfte am Freitag mal ne Tesla erleben, das iss aktuell meine Referenz.  Aber der Preis...



Für den Preis lieber ne Hope4. 
4x P4 mit unterschiedlicher Optik gibt eine homogenere Ausleuchtung als 1x P7. Das ist auch der Vorteil der Wilmas und Betties.

Der Hit sind natürlich die neuen 3x P7 und 3x MC-E.
Wie von Sonplas und Waridi. 
Wenn die Sonplas wirklich für 400,- kommt, dann können Hope 4 und Tesla einpacken.
Hier ein aktueller Test.


In dem Test empfiehl Harald auch die Lampe für technische Abfahrten am Helm zu montieren. 
Da geh ich voll konform mit.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. November 2009)

> Der Hit sind natürlich die neuen 3x P7 und 3x MC-E.
> Wie von Sonplas und Waridi.
> Wenn die Sonplas wirklich für 400,- kommt, dann können Hope 4 und Tesla einpacken.
> Hier ein aktueller Test.



oute mich hier mal zur Tesla4. Bin die am Donnerstag Abend gefahren und zwar grundsätzlich am Helm. 

Auf den Trails hoch/runter perfekte ausleuchtend, leider hatten wir leichten, stellenweise starken Nebel und somit konnte ich nicht Ausgiebig testen.

Fazit: Freue mich auf morgen Abend (Nightride) und hoffentlich kein Nebel und für mich die beste Alternative nach dem ganzen Sigma Schrott & Dilemma.

Zu den Sonplas und Co, 

braucht Mann das wirklich? Ich hatte am Donnerstag ein Reh auf der Straße mit meiner Tesla4 im vollen Leuchtmodus so stark geblendet, dass das Reh für kurze zeit auf der Straße orientierungslos herumlief.


----------



## LDVelo (1. November 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Donnerstag ein Reh auf der StraÃe mit meiner Tesla4 im vollen Leuchtmodus so stark geblendet, dass das Reh fÃ¼r kurze zeit auf der StraÃe orientierungslos herumlief.



Das Reh kann einem natÃ¼rlich Leid tun, aber ich stell mir das grad so bildlich vor
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wo warst du denn am Do- Abend unterwegs? Wir waren um etwa 19.45 Uhr am FÃ¶hrlenberg und auf dem Cramerpfad unterwegs.

Lampen mÃ¶chte ich mir bei Gelegenheit(MÃ¶glichkeit) auch noch holen. Die Black war bisher mein Favorit fÃ¼r den Lenker. Aber ich werd mir immer unsicherer nach Allem was man so liest. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck das in dieser  Sache auch oft Birnen mit Ãpfeln verglichen werden. Man liest stÃ¤ndig dass diese und  jene Lampen viel besser sind als die Black, aber die empfohlenen Lampen sind dann auch immer gleich mal mind. 100â¬ teurer. Das ist doch Schwachsinn! Was bringt es mir wenn ich nen Golf4 suche und jemand empfiehlt mir nen 5er BMW? Habe bisher noch nicht gesehen das mal jemand eine Alternative zur Black gepostet hat die auch in der gleichen Preisklasse war. Lasse mich aber natÃ¼rlich gerne eines Besseren belehren



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> 4x P4 mit unterschiedlicher Optik gibt eine homogenere Ausleuchtung als 1x P7. Das ist auch der Vorteil der Wilmas und Betties.



Was hat es denn mit diesen PÂ´s auf sich? Sind das die Led Typen? KurzerklÃ¤rung wÃ¼rde mir reichen


----------



## Houschter (1. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Habe bisher noch nicht gesehen das mal jemand eine ALternative zur Black gepostet hat die auch in der gleichen Preisklasse war. Lasse mich aber natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren:daumen



Na hier wird doch schon seitenlang von der DX gesprochen! 55.-, da bekommst fast zwei Lampen für eine Black!


----------



## LDVelo (1. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na hier wird doch schon seitenlang von der DX gesprochen! 55.-, da bekommst fast zwei Lampen für eine Black!


Ok belehrt!
Muss ich mir nochmal ankucken die DX. Ist da für 55 auch ein Akkupack dabei? Die Black bekommt man ja auch für 50.


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> In dem Test empfiehl Harald auch die Lampe für technische Abfahrten am Helm zu montieren.
> Da geh ich voll konform mit.



Wenn man nur mit *einer* Lampe unterwegs ist, ist das ja eigentlich selbstverständlich, egal welche Funzel man fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> braucht Mann das wirklich? Ich hatte am Donnerstag ein Reh auf der Straße mit meiner Tesla4 im vollen Leuchtmodus so stark geblendet, dass das Reh für kurze zeit auf der Straße orientierungslos herumlief.



Genau dieses Thema habe ich ein paar Seiten zuvor auch angeschnitten ...


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit diesen P´s auf sich? Sind das die Led Typen? Kurzerklärung würde mir reichen



P4
P7
MC-E

Die P7 und MC-E sind eigentlich 4 LEDs, aber halt zusammen auf einem Träger.
Darum entsprechen 4x P4 ungefähr einer P7.


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn man nur mit *einer* Lampe unterwegs ist, ist das ja eigentlich selbstverständlich, egal welche Funzel man fährt.


Kommt darauf an was/wo/wie man fährt. 
Ein Blick über den Tellerrand würde helfen.


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Genau dieses Thema habe ich ein paar Seiten zuvor auch angeschnitten ...



Man sollte auch Tiere nicht blenden, egel ob mit dem Auto oder Radel.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. November 2009)

> LDVelo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Reh kann einem natÃ¼rlich Leid tun, aber ich stell mir das grad so bildlich vor
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man sollte auch Tiere nicht blenden, egel ob mit dem Auto oder Radel.



Aha. Und wie willst Du das verhindern mit der Jumbojet-Beleuchtung am Rad?



Tobsn schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du die zwei Rehe die ich Di und Mi jeweils an der gleichen Lichtung im Wald getroffen hab?



Vielleicht solltest Du Deine beiden Rehe bitten, einen Kurs anzubieten, wie man sich bei Nacht im Wald artgerecht verhält.

Nix für ungut, aber Tiere fühlen sich eben doch irritiert - siehe stonelebs, wenn sie im Wald bei Nacht auf einen Biker mit Licht treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was/wo/wie man fährt.
> Ein Blick über den Tellerrand würde helfen.



Jetzt gehts schon wieder los. 

Mach was de willst.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. November 2009)

so nach dem ich heute den halben mittag mit Lampen suchen verbracht habe, werd ich mir jetzt wohl die DX P7 bestellen. Kann mir jemand sagen was da als Lieferumfang alles dabei ist??? mein englisch ist leider etws veraltet


----------



## Houschter (1. November 2009)

- Lampe
- Akku
- Akkutasche
- LadegerÃ¤t
- O-Ringe
- Helmhalterung (bei der Helmvariante)
- Verpackung

Brauchst dann noch nen Adapterstecker von US auf Schuko. Gleich mitbestellen oder fÃ¼r 1.-â¬ in der Bucht.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. November 2009)

ok also alles was man braucht. Bestellt zufällig jemand bei DX wo ich mich anschließen könnte???


----------



## Houschter (1. November 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ok also alles was man braucht. Bestellt zufällig jemand bei DX wo ich mich anschließen könnte???



Iss doch Versandkostenfrei! Hau rein.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. November 2009)

ja schon klar, aber du wo finde ich diese helmversion?? brauch ja eine für den lenker und eine für den helm


----------



## Houschter (1. November 2009)

Bei den SSC Flashlights

Und wenn die Kerzen da sind sag bescheid, dann wird mal kräftig getestet!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. November 2009)

So bestellt 

mal sehen wie lange die Amis brauchen


----------



## iTom (1. November 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> So bestellt
> 
> mal sehen wie lange die Amis brauchen



Schinesen..


----------



## Tobsn (1. November 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aha. Und wie willst Du das verhindern mit der Jumbojet-Beleuchtung am Rad?
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Deine beiden Rehe bitten, einen Kurs anzubieten, wie man sich bei Nacht im Wald artgerecht verhält.
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber Tiere fühlen sich eben doch irritiert - siehe stonelebs, wenn sie im Wald bei Nacht auf einen Biker mit Licht treffen.



Ich versteh immer noch nicht was Du uns damit sagen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. November 2009)

Klar.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Schinesen..


 
tatsächlich, dann ist die Entfernung ja noch weiter....


----------



## Levty (1. November 2009)

Echt krass, wie sich hier alle aufspielen 
Da fass ich mir regelmäßig auf die Matte...


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Da fass ich mir regelmäßig auf die Matte...



Ist die wieder nachgewachsen ?


----------



## Flugrost (1. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist die wieder nachgewachsen ?



Spätestens jetzt


----------



## iTom (1. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist die wieder nachgewachsen ?



Er muß auf jeden Fall aufpassen, wenn er die 20 DX-Lampen aufm Helm hat, da ist die Matte dann mal ganz schön schnell niederflor


----------



## LDVelo (2. November 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> So bestellt



Bin gespannt auf den ersten Erfahrungsbericht

In der nächsten Bike erscheint ja auch noch ein Lampentest, mal kucken was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt


Pünktlich zum Winter...


----------



## Bumble (2. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> In der nächsten Bike erscheint ja auch noch ein Lampentest, mal kucken was dabei rauskommt...



Die DX gewinnt, ist doch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (2. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die DX gewinnt, ist doch klar.



die kann doch garnicht gewinnen, da sie nicht aus Deutschland ist.


----------



## Bumble (2. November 2009)

han schrieb:


> die kann doch garnicht gewinnen, da sie nicht aus Deutschland ist.



Nicht ? 

So ein Mist.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2009)

@Tobsn/Rest:

Wie schaut's denn mit Ladezeiten und Überladeschutz bei der DX aus?
(das Handbuch haben se sich halt komplett gespart...)

...meine ist seit Freitag in meinem Besitz, und hat mich beim testen im Wohnzimmer auch gleich ordentlich geblendet,
zum Einsatz auf dem Trail kam es aber noch nicht.
*VORSICHT - DIE LAMPE IST SCHON EINGESCHALTET BEIM EINSTÖPSELN!!!*


----------



## Bumble (2. November 2009)

Nightride am Freitag ? 

Muss mir das Teil mal anschaun.


----------



## Tobsn (2. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tobsn/Rest:...


Ich habe doch gar keine DX. 
Noch nicht, hab mir zum Spaß auch mal eine Bestellt, mal kucken ob ich die abstoße oder behalte.

Normal müsstest Du ein Lichtchen am Ladegerät haben.
*grün* --> laden
*rot* --> geladen

Und nie direkt reinkucken, sonst rennst Du orientierungslos rum.


----------



## Bumble (2. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gar keine DX.



Dafür dass du gar keine besitzt hast aber schon mächtig gute Tipps rausgehaun. 



Es gibt halt Leute, die wissen auch so was abgeht und haben den vollen Durchblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2009)

hab die DX am Donnerstagabend im Wald (HD-WeißerStein-HD) im Einsatz gehabt, echt schön hell. 

Der Kollege hatte 'ne teure Lupine dabei, die war zwar noch ein bisschen heller und der Leuchtkegel war gleichmäßiger hell, aber einen Qualitätsunterschied von 845 Euro (hab mich nicht vertippt) konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. 

Hatte am Kopf vorsichtshalber noch ne Stirnlampe, falls die DX ausfällt oder ich in einer Spitzkehre bissl mehr Seitenlicht brauche, hab ich aber (bei dem Ausritt mit nur 2 Spitzkehren) nicht gebraucht.

Weiß jemand wo's für die Lampe das günstigste Verlängerungskabel (50-100 cm) gibt? 


...bis bald im dunklen Wald...


----------



## Tobsn (2. November 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...am Donnerstagabend im Wald (HD-WeißerStein-HD) im ..



Wie Du verscheuchst Die Rehe in meinem Revier uns sagst nicht mal bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. November 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo's für die Lampe das günstigste Verlängerungskabel (50-100 cm) gibt?



Bau es dir am Besten selbst. Conrad hat alles dafür. Hab bei meiner (ich schäme mich schon fast, jetzt wo jeder aufgerüstet hat) Sigma auch das Verlängerungskabel selbst gebaut. Fuktioniert super.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2009)

Ob da ein Licht dran ist muss ich mal schauen, aber ob das rot oder grün leuchtet sehe ich bei meiner Sigma Mirage leider auch nicht.
Da könnten die doch für uns "Farbenblinden" wenigstens ein etwas größeres Licht dran machen, dann könnte ich es wenigstens erkennen...


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2009)

@Zimbo: wie lang hat bei dir die Lieferung gedauert?


----------



## Tobsn (2. November 2009)

Viel wichtiger.
Hat die DX 3 oder 5 Modus?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2009)

soll solche und solche geben


----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie Du verscheuchst Die Rehe in meinem Revier uns sagst nicht mal bescheid.



sorry, das tut mir leid, hatte wohl vor lauter Licht das Schild: "Vorsicht, hier betreten Sie Tobsns Revier, bitte schicken Sie ihm rechtzeitig eine email, damit er vorher den Rehen Sonnenbrillen austeilen kann" übersehen 

meine hat 3 Modi..


----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bau es dir am Besten selbst. Conrad hat alles dafür. Hab bei meiner (ich schäme mich schon fast, jetzt wo jeder aufgerüstet hat) Sigma auch das Verlängerungskabel selbst gebaut. Fuktioniert super.



jo, ok, dann wärd isch mol wieder e bisslsche baschdln


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2009)

Die DX hat 3 Modi:
1. sch... hell
2. gedimmt
3. Stroposkop (was'n Quatsch)

...und natürlich noch "aus"

Es hat auf den Tag genau 4 Wochen gedauert, bezahlt hab ich per Paypal.

PS:
Ja, das Kabel ist etwas kurz, könnte gerade so vom Helm bis in die obere Rucksacktasche reichen.
Bei der Lenkerversion würde ich den Akku auch am Lenker befestigen, klein und leicht genug isser ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> PS:
> Ja, das Kabel ist etwas kurz, könnte gerade so vom Helm bis in die obere Rucksacktasche reichen.
> Bei der Lenkerversion würde ich den Akku auch am Lenker befestigen, klein und leicht genug isser ja.


Bring das Kabel am Wochenende zum Biken mit. Überleg dir bis dahin wie lange du das haben möchtest. Dann werde ich es für dich verlängern...


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2009)

Danke für das unmoralische Angebot! 
Ich schau mal, ob das überhaupt erforderlich ist - Helm bis Rucksack müsste passen.

(die Bremsbeläge sind übrigens doch schon am Samstag geliefert worden...)


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2009)

__nur so



Tobsn schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held



Ich weiß.


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Ich hätte noch Karten für PUR... also wers sich antun möchte


----------



## Tobsn (2. November 2009)

.


----------



## face-to-ground (2. November 2009)

hmm - mir stellt sich eigentlich nur eine frage: wer?

und gerade in diesem fred auf den letzten seiten passt die untere zeile meiner sig wie die faust aufs sprichwörtliche auge...


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2009)

Oh, einer hat schon angebissen.


@Toni: *g*


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2009)

Kinder sind sooo süß


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Vor allem mit Puderzucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. November 2009)

Ich hab grad mal nach "Schlachten" gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:






Jetzt macht das alles auch endlich nen Sinn.

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Verstümmelung eines einst ganz interessanten Freds.


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Hier nochmal das Foto hochkant:


----------



## eL (3. November 2009)

oha wer beiträge von SW verlinkt hat wirklich wirklich wirklich extremst lange weile.


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2009)

Hast Du mit Tobsn gefrühstückt, oder woher weißt Du Bescheid?


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Verstümmelung eines einst ganz interessanten Freds.



Ach das kommt wieder.


----------



## bikerunner65 (3. November 2009)

Zu den DX-Lampen

@Tobsn:
Die 4 Lampen, die bei mir am Samstag angekommen sind (Helmhalterungsversion) haben die bekannten 3 Modi.

@ All: Gibt es bei Conrad (oder sonst wo) ein fertig konfektioniertes Verlängerungskabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. November 2009)

bikerunner65 schrieb:


> @ All: Gibt es bei Conrad (oder sonst wo) ein fertig konfektioniertes Verlängerungskabel?



Nein, musst du dir zusammenstellen. Und wenn es irgendwo ein solches geben würde, ist es sch..... teuer.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. November 2009)

Angeblich sollen die Kabel von Sigma (Mirage) auch passen - ich werd das heut Abend mal testen...


----------



## Levty (3. November 2009)

Direkt aus dem Lichtforum:


----------



## eL (3. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du mit Tobsn gefrühstückt, oder woher weißt Du Bescheid?



achwas

männer brauchen keine worte und verstehen sich trotzdem


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2009)

Lev, danke fürs Bildchen. Wenn man davon absieht, dass die Tesla vom Fokus/Winkel her im Foto weiter weiter "unten" strahlt, könnte es sein, das die Ausleuchtung beider im Nahbereich recht ähnlich ist.
Möglich ist, dass die Hersteller verschieden vergütete Optiken haben - soweit hab ich mich noch nicht informiert. Gespannt auf die DX sind wir hier alle.


@eL:Wenns Männer sind, ja.


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Gespannt auf die DX sind wir hier alle.



Wird Zeit das Meister Zimbo mal nen ersten Fahreindruck postet, aber bei dem Wetter...
Das Bild lässt einiges erwarten!


----------



## Levty (3. November 2009)

Scheiss aufs Wetter, ich würde sogar JETZT rausspringen und fahren gehen - wenn ich könnte!


----------



## Dddakk (3. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Scheiss aufs Wetter, ich würde sogar JETZT rausspringen und fahren gehen - wenn ich könnte!



Warum kannst du nicht?
...ich wringe gerade die Klamotten aus. Aber Nightride hat gerockt!


----------



## Levty (3. November 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Warum kannst du nicht?


Keine Lampe?


----------



## Dddakk (3. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Keine Lampe?



Ist doch Vollmond!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @eL:Wenns Männer sind, ja.



dann fang endlich an deine feminine seite zu bekämpfen und schon klappts mit der verständigung


----------



## Tobsn (4. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Scheiss aufs Wetter, ich würde sogar JETZT rausspringen und fahren gehen - wenn ich könnte!



Bei Regen soll die DX nicht so dolle sein.
Problem ist wohl der Akku, der nicht wirklich gegen Feuchte Regen Schwitzen geschützt ist.
Aber im DX - Threat gibt es da schon Lösungen.

Ich werd bei schlechtem Wetter halt weiterhin auf die Hope und Sigma setzen, mit denen bin ich schon mehr als nass geworden. 

Werd mir auch gleich die 25° Optik bestellen, der Spot der DX geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## Levty (4. November 2009)

Jajajajaja...


----------



## JeTho (4. November 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...Weiß jemand wo's für die Lampe das günstigste Verlängerungskabel (50-100) gibt?...




Ich habe selbst NOCH keine Lampe. Aber für mich sieht das hier kompatiebel aus.

(Mirage Verlängerungskabel gibt es für 2,95 bei hibike)


Gruß    Thorsten


----------



## donnersberger (4. November 2009)

stimmt, könnte evtl. vielleicht passen..


----------



## el Zimbo (4. November 2009)

Beim Mirage-Kabel muss man zwar etwas Druck anwenden, da die Gummimanschetten unterschiedlich sind,
aber es passt und funktioniert mit der DX-Lampe.


----------



## Deleted 47418 (4. November 2009)

Moin Leute

Könnt ihr nem Mannheimer Tips für passende herbst/ pseudo Winter Handschuhe geben.
Ich such was "gefühlsechtes" ohne Gel oder Ergo Zeug?

Danke
Mobau

PS: Ich weiß es gibt ein Bekleidungs forum aber da bin ich ned richtig weiter gekommen.


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2009)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/videodetails.cfm?PNR=12959

Ich hab zwar noch ne alte Ausführung, kann die Teile aber wärmstens  empfehlen.


----------



## lukabe (4. November 2009)

Hab heute die hier bekommen:

http://www.ferdyf.com/artikel1720.html

Wurden im Kleiderforum schon als ganz gut beschrieben, fühlen sich auch soweit schon mal gut an. Testfahrt lässt noch auf sich warten, hab dummerweise in der falschen Größe bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. November 2009)

Arg viel schwuler geht dann aber nicht mehr.


----------



## lukabe (4. November 2009)

So schlimm sehen die in echt garnicht aus, außerdem is mir die Optik im Winter egal.
Hauptsache warm. Für die Optik hab ich die Fox im Sommer


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2009)

Dünne Snowboardhandschuhe ("pipe gloves") kann ich für den Zweck nur empfehlen! Meistens reichen mir aber meine Race Face "DH winter! (altes Modell, gibts nicht mehr), die sind gebaut wie normale Langfinger-Bike-Handschuhe mit etwas dickerer Oberseite (Neopren).


----------



## face-to-ground (4. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hab heute die hier bekommen:
> 
> http://www.ferdyf.com/artikel1720.html
> 
> Wurden im Kleiderforum schon als ganz gut beschrieben, fühlen sich auch soweit schon mal gut an. Testfahrt lässt noch auf sich warten, hab dummerweise in der falschen Größe bestellt...



lol - wie geil ist das denn? arbeitshandschuhe für kalte arbeitsplätze. immerhin scheinen die alles zu haben, was man so braucht


----------



## lukabe (4. November 2009)

WÃ¤r ich selbst auch nie drauf gekommen, hab aber beim Winter-Langfinger-Handschuh-Thread mal bisschen mitgelesen und die hat jemand vorgeschlagen. Als ich mir die dann angeschaut hab hatten die wie du sagst eigentlich alles was man so braucht und ich haben wollte.
Und sind mit 20â¬ recht gÃ¼nstig. Halt auf Kosten des Styles, aber Hauptsache warme HÃ¤nde. FÃ¼hlen sich wie gesagt auch ziemlich gut an, sind nur leider in XL zu groÃ.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2009)

Quark! Ich find, die sehen gut aus.  Da dürften meine Pipe Gloves eher zweifelhaft sein  aber die passen 1a zur Jacke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (4. November 2009)

Interessante Farbe  da sind die ColdWorker ja noch unauffällig dagegen...


----------



## Houschter (4. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Quark! Ich find, die sehen gut aus.  Da dürften meine Pipe Gloves eher zweifelhaft sein  aber die passen 1a zur Jacke!



Ich wüsst jemand, der verkauft grad das passende Fahrrad dazu!


----------



## Flugrost (4. November 2009)

Meine neue Stadtmöhre fügt sich leider farblich nahtlos hier ein. Es hat Poantinassprotektion - schwer benutzerfreundlich - Arbeitswegpferdchen f.d. Winter

Fotos wollt ihr nicht, gell?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich wüsst jemand, der verkauft grad das passende Fahrrad dazu!


Das ist doch viel zu teuer! Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Freilauf kaputt ist und Bremsen sowie Schaltung fehlen...


----------



## Deleted 47418 (5. November 2009)

ich glaub ich bleib bei rad-handschuhen.

die fox schauen doch tiptop aus.

danke


----------



## Levty (5. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist doch viel zu teuer! Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Freilauf kaputt ist und Bremsen sowie Schaltung fehlen...


Perpektivenwechsel, bitte.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Fotos wollt ihr nicht, gell?



doch, wollen wir.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [/COLOR]




Aaah! Augenkrebsalarm!

Ich dachte schon meine Röckl-Rennradhandschuhe mit unverwüstlicher Kevlarinnenhand wären die Ausgeburt der späten 80er, aber die Dinger toppen das noch! Du bist doch viel jünger! Wo hast´e die denn her?

Ich hätte eine farblich passende Bib-Short zu bieten und ein tolles lila-gelbes Oberteil!

Haardtfahrer

Wie wär´s mal mit einer bad-taste-Ausfahrt?


----------



## Kelme (5. November 2009)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wär´s mal mit einer bad-taste-Ausfahrt?



Dabei! Da findet sich mit Sicherheit was in meinem Fundus .


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

Falls jemand für die dunkle Jahreszeit ne neue Taschenlampe benötigt und sonst nicht weiss wohin mit der Kohle:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...pine_Taschenlampe_TL_700__Set_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2009)

ich find den 'disorientation-mode' super. das ist perfekt geeignet, wenn einem andere waldnutzer dumm kommen wollen


----------



## donnersberger (5. November 2009)

kamma mit der auch Bäume und Steine wegschmelzen, die irschendjemand in den Trail gelegt hat??


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kamma mit der auch Bäume und Steine wegschmelzen, die irschendjemand in den Trail gelegt hat??



Für den Preis sicher. 

Und ein frischer Espresso sollte auch möglich sein.


----------



## eL (5. November 2009)

da hatte die Produktentwickler bei lumpine aber wirklich lange weile


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Perpektivenwechsel, bitte.


Nö 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Aaah! Augenkrebsalarm!







Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon meine Röckl-Rennradhandschuhe mit unverwüstlicher Kevlarinnenhand wären die Ausgeburt der späten 80er, aber die Dinger toppen das noch! Du bist doch viel jünger! Wo hast´e die denn her?


Viel jünger als wer oder was?  Die Handschuhe sind aus der Kollektion von letztem Winter...!




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mal mit einer bad-taste-Ausfahrt?


Geil!  Ich hätte dafür noch meine alten Andre Agassi Shorts parat  (na, kennt die noch wer?)


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hätte dafür noch meine alten Andre Agassi Shorts parat  (na, kennt die noch wer?)



Nein, und ich glaub ich mag sie auch nicht wirklich sehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2009)

OK, wie du willst...






























BÄÄÄÄÄÄMM! 

Bei meinen ist aber noch ein fetziges Giftgrün mit dran.


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2009)

Und neuerdings wissen wir ja jetzt auch, dass der gute Gehgassi damals nicht nur extremst schwule Höschen trug, sondern dazu auch noch ein nicht minder schwuchteliges abnehmbares Haarteil.


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> In der nächsten Bike erscheint ja auch noch ein Lampentest, mal kucken was dabei rauskommt...



Nix!

Hab den Test grad überflogen, alle Lampen die laut Bike halbwegs Trailtauglich sind kosten deutlich über 500 Schleifen. (Betty,Supernova, Strix) Die DX war natürlich nicht am Start, Tesla und Hope auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Nix!


Du Abonnent, du.


----------



## Tobsn (6. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... Tesla und Hope auch nicht.



Die gab es ja gerade auch erst in der MountainBike.
Hope war klar besser.


----------



## eL (6. November 2009)

boah ey du printmedienkonsument
du tötest den rejenwald

also wenn ich ne lampe kaufen müsste (was ich nicht muss) dann ist die Hope ne faire alternative


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2009)

Mach ich durch Krombacher-Saufen wieder gut, versprochen!


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2009)

@Lev:

Hast Du den Test vom Froggy gesehn?
http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/06/24/bike-tv-episode-97/#more-311


----------



## Levty (13. November 2009)

Test? Wer ist dieser Test?

Nein, den hab ich noch nicht gesehen, und... werde es auch nicht 

Das Bike läuft erhabener als die 3 Rotwilds und 1 Kona (die es nicht geschafft haben...). Kein Vergleich zum Hardtail 

Ich bin restlos glücklich und immernoch gespannt auf die Laufräder, was die abkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Lev:
> 
> Hast Du den Test vom Froggy gesehn?
> http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/06/24/bike-tv-episode-97/#more-311



Besonders nett ist die Symbiose zwischen hartem Gitarrenrock mit unmelodischer Frauenstimme und dem elanlosen K+K-Nachrichtensprecher! 



Wenn´s ein französischer Frosch ist, kann man dann aus den Dämpfern Suppe kochen?


----------



## Levty (17. November 2009)

Hey A, 
unsere Erleuchtung ist heute rausgegangen.


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2009)

Von meiner hab ich noch nichts gehört 

Dafür ist die neue Optik schon da.
Bei Udo sogar schon eingebaut

Orginal DX





Nach Optiktuning.
Zwar nicht mehr so hell, dafür kein Spot und bessere Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2009)

Ist auf dem 2.Bild die Linse hier verbaut ?

http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-Supply/LEDIL-Optics/SEOUL-Power-Optic-25°-LT-1473_106_146.html


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2009)

Ja, geht ganz einfach.

Aufschrauben.
Alte Optik raus
Neue Optik rein
Zuschrauben

Ist aber schon dunkler, aber halt wesentlich homogener und breiter.

Gerade wenn man zwei Lampen hat, macht es Sinn eine umzurüsten.

Hat uns jetzt bei zwei bestellten Optiken 7 Euro je Optik inkl. Versand gekostet.


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2009)

Da die DX bei mir als 2.Lampe an den Lenker kommt, wäre die 25° Linse ideal.


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2009)

Ich wär evtl. an einer Sammelbestellung interessiert...
(obwohl ich die DX immer noch nicht getestet hab)


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2009)

ich wäre bei einer Sammelbestellung auch mit dabei


----------



## han (17. November 2009)

ich auch 

erste DX (Helmversion) ist schon da die Lenkerversion ist seit letzter Woche auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Levty (17. November 2009)

Ich auch. Muss noch schauen, wer alles von meinen Kandidaten mitmachen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. November 2009)

Edit sagt: hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. November 2009)

also ich würde auch zwei Linsen mitbestellen


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich wär evtl. an einer Sammelbestellung interessiert...
> (obwohl ich die DX immer noch nicht getestet hab)


dito.


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2009)

Etwas Vorsicht wegen den Bildern. 

Der Flur ist nur begrenzt lang.
Da konnte die 25° Optik natürlich voll punkten.
In den Bildern kommt sie auch heller rüber als der Eindruck Vorort war.

Die 25° Optik macht nicht mehr Licht.
Die Lichtmenge bleibt gleich, wird nur großflächiger und homogener verteilt. 
Die Fernausleuchtung und Helligkeit geht dadurch entsprechend zurück.
Ich persönlich finde die 25° Optik angenehmer.
Die originalen Optiken der DX und Tesla haben für mich was von Taschenlampen. 
Der enorm helle Lichtkegel macht halt für den ersten 'Hallo' Effekt was her.

Ich denke das Optimum hat man mit zwei Lampen unterschiedlicher Optik, eine als Fernlicht und eine für den Nahbereich. 

Welche am Helm und welche am Lenker ist Glaubenssache.
Soll jeder selber erfahren.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Welche am Helm und welche am Lenker ist Glaubenssache.
> Soll jeder selber erfahren.


Och komm... erklär es uns doch nochmal... War das letzte mal für die Mitleser wirklich ein Spass!  *Scherzle_gemacht*


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2009)

.


----------



## face-to-ground (17. November 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Och komm... erklär es uns doch nochmal... War das letzte mal für die Mitleser wirklich ein Spass!  *Scherzle_gemacht*



war das gerade ein anflug von humor


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

Mein neuer Rucksack


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2009)

Yeah stylish! Der könnte aber doch für Deinen Geschmack ruhig noch bunter sein, oder? 

EDIT: Passt da alles rein, was auch vorher reinging? Safety Jacket etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (17. November 2009)

Erinnert mich an Playmobil


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2009)

... der wurde doch am Samstag schon eingesaut, oder???


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> EDIT: Passt da alles rein, was auch vorher reinging? Safety Jacket etc.?



Das habe ich noch nicht alles getestet




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... der wurde doch am Samstag schon eingesaut, oder???



yeah man, sieht aus wie zugekackt


----------



## Flugrost (17. November 2009)

Gürü goes Leichtbau? 790g netto mit Tendenz zur Farbenblindheit! 

@Lev, A nimmt alle drei verfügbaren Optiken.


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rucksack



Den gibts auch noch mit seitlichen Fächern für die Protektoren:


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Lev, A nimmt alle drei verfügbaren Optiken.


Zwei für die Augen, eins für die Lampe. Geht klar.
Gestell musste dir selber zurechtschroinern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (21. November 2009)

Heute per Anzahlung schonmal nen Teil davon gekauft:


----------



## Tobsn (21. November 2009)

Die Sattelnase find ich aber ganz schön .....


----------



## eL (21. November 2009)

sehr tschik!!

weiß scheint immer noch äußerst  Hipp zu sein.


----------



## Levty (22. November 2009)

Party Party, Party und 'n Bier, 
ein paar volle Tage wollen wir 

Wochenende #1 wäre geschafft!


----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2009)

@levty
war da gestern gegen 4 der Frosch auf dem WS?


----------



## Levty (22. November 2009)

Ne.
Aber gleich am KS!


----------



## Levty (22. November 2009)

Hey A, der Zoll hat uns erwischt.
Ich fahr morgen mal vielleicht nach Frankfurt, wenns Zeitlich passt und hol die Funzeln ab.


----------



## JeTho (23. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey A, der Zoll hat uns erwischt.
> Ich fahr morgen mal vielleicht nach Frankfurt, wenns Zeitlich passt und hol die Funzeln ab.



Man muß echt nach Frankfurt 
Ich dachte die bringen die Ware wenigstens zum Zoll in der nähe (zB. Mannheim)


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2009)

Ich musste meinen Kram bisher immer in LU beim Zoll abholen.

Es scheint also doch besser zu sein DX-Funzeln einzeln zu bestellen.

Versand zahlt man ja eh keinen, weshalb ich mich die ganze Zeit schon frage was der ganze Sammelbestellungs-Käse soll .


----------



## han (23. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich musste meinen Kram bisher immer in LU beim Zoll abholen.
> 
> Es scheint also doch besser zu sein DX-Funzeln einzeln zu bestellen.
> 
> Versand zahlt man ja eh keinen, weshalb ich mich die ganze Zeit schon frage was der ganze Sammelbestellungs-Käse soll .



apropos Sammelbestellung. Bestellt du die 25° Linse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. November 2009)

han schrieb:


> apropos Sammelbestellung. Bestellt du die 25° Linse?



Für uns beide, klar.


----------



## iTom (23. November 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Man muß echt nach Frankfurt
> Ich dachte die bringen die Ware wenigstens zum Zoll in der nähe (zB. Mannheim)



Er hat noch das dazu bestellt:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26940

Darauf haben die Beamten allergisch reagiert. Ist nur für den Wolfmann und Face-Grund vorbehalten


----------



## eL (23. November 2009)

auha
aber gleich nach frankfurt?  haben die das nichtmal bis heidelblöd durchgehen lassen?

nimm ne zahnbürste und ne frische unnerbüchs mit falls es länger dauert.


----------



## Levty (23. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Er hat noch das dazu bestellt:


Erwischt.


----------



## Bumble (24. November 2009)

Die Schlitzaugen scheinen ne prall gefüllte Portokasse zu haben. 

Post hat grad was von DX gebracht, allerdings jetzt erstmal nur diesen Netzteil-Adapter.


----------



## donnersberger (24. November 2009)

sieht ganz so aus, ich hab das Zeug auch in zwei Etappen bekommen..


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den gibts auch noch mit seitlichen Fächern für die Protektoren:



Haben will, nur wo


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Haben will, nur wo



Da vielleicht?


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Wendyforum is doch für Zelle reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. November 2009)

hallo-fert könt ihr habne ... da sind alle mädschen doov!!!!!!!!! ^^


----------



## Tobsn (26. November 2009)

Falls jemand ein schnelles sorglos Radel zum Pendeln oder fürs Wintertraining sucht, verkaufe meinen Rennbesen.


----------



## Levty (26. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nach Optiktuning.


Du hast ja nur die Linse, oder? Ergo 25° Winkel.
Um die anderen Winkel (20° / 30°) zu erreichen, muss man ja die Aufsätze dazubestellen. 
Einzelne Linsen in anderen Winkeln (außer 15°) gibt es ja nicht...

Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2009)

@tobsn

Sieht super aus das Radel!


----------



## Tobsn (26. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Du hast ja nur die Linse, oder? Ergo 25° Winkel.
> Um die anderen Winkel (20° / 30°) zu erreichen, muss man ja die Aufsätze dazubestellen.
> Einzelne Linsen in anderen Winkeln (außer 15°) gibt es ja nicht...
> 
> Liege ich damit richtig?



Da muss ich passen.
Kenne nur die 25° Optik.
Aufschrauben, wechseln, zuschrauben.
Dachte aber, dass das bei den anderen Winkel genauso ist.
Aber wie gesagt keine Erfahrung/Ahnung.

Sorry.


----------



## michar (26. November 2009)

mein downhiller mal aktuell... partliste:

Alutech Pudel Dh Wc 2009 mit elka suspension dämpfer und rcs feder
rock shox boxxer team 2008
wahlweise hopepro2 /reverse 330dh oder veltec dh naben auf mavic ex729
shimano xt bremsen mit 203/180 magura scheiben und goodrige stahlfex
race face atlas fr kurbel mit e13 blatt
e13 lightguide fuehrung
shimano saint schalwerk, xt kette und ultegra rr kassette
thomson x4 vorbau, reverse fli xxl lenker
thomson stuetze und selle italia slr
reifen je nach laufradsatz minion dh 2,5 42a oder muddy marys 2,35 in gg
gaywicht schwankt je nach laufradsatz zw 18 kilo und 17,6 kilo







und meine schlampe fuer alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein schnelles sorglos Radel zum Pendeln oder fürs Wintertraining sucht, verkaufe meinen Rennbesen.


Wär mir viel zu nobel als Stadtrad, das wird gleich geklaut.

Man könnte aber einfach nen Rennradlenker dran machen und (auch) im Sommer damit trainieren.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. November 2009)

das Alutech ist ja mal sowas von geil


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2009)

Warum trägt der Pudel seine Bremsleitung außen rum?


----------



## michar (26. November 2009)

kein plan..hab ich mir angewoehnt die so zu legen..mag ich mehr als innen! die stahlflex geht ja auch nich putt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2009)

Dein





michar schrieb:


> downhiller


gefällt mir echt extrem gut! Und das, obwohl es ein Alutech Fully ist  Schön schlicht (vor allem jetzt mit der Boxxer) und trotzdem durch den massiven Raw-Rahmen ne schöne mächtige Optik! Jetzt ist das Gewicht auch echt adäquat, ne Gabel mit >3kg muss heutzutage einfach nicht mehr sein.


Trotzdem gefällt mir deine





michar schrieb:


> schlampe fuer alles


einfach besser!  Schönes Bild btw! War das von der Loog-Session?




Don Stefano schrieb:


> Man könnte aber einfach nen Rennradlenker dran machen und (auch) im Sommer damit trainieren.


FREVEL!!!      Gerade der Flat-Bar und die vernünftigen Bremsen machen das Ding doch erst zu einer richtigen Fahrmaschine im Gegensatz zu einem RR.
Mein Straßenhobel ist vom Konzept her (grob) ähnlich, nur leider wegen der kostensparenden Verwendung von vorhandenen Teilen mit 26" Laufrädern aufgebaut. Das würde ich JEDEM Hobel mit Brezel-Lenker und Felgenputz-Zangen vorziehen


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> FREVEL!!!      Gerade der Flat-Bar und die vernünftigen Bremsen machen das Ding doch erst zu einer richtigen Fahrmaschine im Gegensatz zu einem RR.
> Mein Straßenhobel ist vom Konzept her (grob) ähnlich, nur leider wegen der kostensparenden Verwendung von vorhandenen Teilen mit 26" Laufrädern aufgebaut. Das würde ich JEDEM Hobel mit Brezel-Lenker und Felgenputz-Zangen vorziehen



V-Brakes an einem solchen Rad wirken nicht wirklich filigran, sind aber von ihrer Leistung her den meisten RR Bremsen vor zu ziehen.
Ich finde das Beik (Kurbel, Übersetzung, Preis) echt attraktiv. Bei DEM Radkonzept(=Road) - man verbringt mehr Zeit bei rel. gleichbleibender Belastung - fahre ich lieber RR Lenker. Man hat deutlich mehr Griffpositionen.

Wie definierst Du eigentlich "Fahrmaschine"? Kein RR?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> V-Brakes an einem solchen Rad wirken nicht wirklich filigran, sind aber von ihrer Leistung her den meisten RR Bremsen vor zu ziehen.


Meine Rede!



Flugrost schrieb:


> ... RR Lenker. Man hat deutlich mehr Griffpositionen.


Nur für mich leider keine angenehme (generell zu schmal, oben zu gerade, unten zu tief). Von Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug bei Lastwechseln und vernünftiger Zugänglichkeit der Brems- und Schalthebel kann mMn auch keine Rede sein - ich fahre in der Hinsicht auch auf Straße gerne etwas im MTB-Stil. Das Konzept des RR-Lenkers mit all seinen Aspekten funktioniert für mich einfach nicht, da es mich beim Fahren mehr stört als unterstützt. Für zumindest eine weitere (sehr angenehme bergauf-) Griff-Option habe ich Ergon MR1 Griffe.



Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie definierst Du eigentlich "Fahrmaschine"? Kein RR?


Spaß am Fahren trotz Asphalt unter den Reifen  Ich will beim Km-Fressen nicht auf dem Hobel kauern wie ein Zeitfahrer (daher hat mein Straßen-Baik sogar einer Rizer, wegen dem angenehmeren Winkel) und auch mal eine Kurve auf der allerletzten Rille anbremsen, wenn ich mit 60 irgendwo runter komme. Ich denke, mit so einem 28" Flatbar-Racer fühlt sich das auch schon ganz anders an als mit einem RR.
Ich erweitere die Sache im Gegensatz zu Tobsns Renner für mich noch etwas mehr in Richtung Spaß- und Alltagstauglichkeit, da kann schon mal ein Bunnyhop einen Bordstein hoch, ein Wheelie oder ein flotter Ritt über einen groben Schotterweg dabei sein. Daher auch breitere Reifen (noch 1.75, geplant 1.6). Mit dem "Bomber" kann ich trotzdem (wenn ich halbwegs fit bin) 60km in knapp über 2h fahren und auch mal relativ entspannt über 100km abspulen, das reicht mir völlig


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2009)

Mein Winter-Windel-Projekt zeigt endlich Fortschritte:




Holzfeller-Lenker, Sixpack Raptor Vorbau, Hope Steuersatz und Pike 426:




NC 17 Empire S-Pro II Stütze, Hope Sattelklemme, Syntace Little Joe:




Hope Pro II und Hinterbau auf Maxle Steckachse umgebaut:





Gruß
Der optimizer - die nächste Teil kommen aus England


----------



## pfalz (27. November 2009)

Hübsch...warum keinen schwarzen sixpack-Lenker dazu? Würde mir besser gefallen... die Truvativ werden erst recht spät 'dünn', da bekomm ich immer Probleme mit den Bremsen


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> die Truvativ werden erst recht spät 'dünn', da bekomm ich immer Probleme mit den Bremsen


Das hab ich auch schon gelesen und hoffe, dass ich dem mit Matchmaker entgegensteuern kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. November 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hübsch...warum keinen schwarzen sixpack-Lenker dazu? Würde mir besser gefallen... die Truvativ werden erst recht spät 'dünn', da bekomm ich immer Probleme mit den Bremsen



Das war bei dem Hussefelt nicht immer so. Erst seit die neuen Graphics drauf sind, sind die so schei$$e gebaut.

Hab mir jetzt nen Reverse geholt. Leicht, günstig und sieht geil aus.


----------



## michar (27. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Deingefällt mir echt extrem gut! Und das, obwohl es ein Alutech Fully ist  Schön schlicht (vor allem jetzt mit der Boxxer) und trotzdem durch den massiven Raw-Rahmen ne schöne mächtige Optik! Jetzt ist das Gewicht auch echt adäquat, ne Gabel mit >3kg muss heutzutage einfach nicht mehr sein.





hehe danke! bin auch echt zufrieden mit der kiste! schluckfreudig ohne ende..und dank bma auch kein stempeln zu spuehren! eingelenker steht und faellt halt auch mim daempfer (setup) , wie eigentlich jedes fahrwerk!  die boxxer bleibt erstmal bis fruehjahr drin...dann wirdse gegen ne 2010er team getauscht..die wandert dann ans bike vom kollegen! damit spar ich nochmal paar gramm! 
man kann sagen was man will..vor paar jahren haett ich kein alutech geschenkt genommen..die bikes der letzten jahrgaenge und die des 2010er werden echt immer geiler..der neue keiler ist mein favourit als naechstes bike! zudem der mann dahinter auch echt ein sympathischer typ ist der alles alleine in handarbeit macht...und es gibt auch kein deutschen hersteller der so viele fahrer sponsort und unterstuetzt wie er..auch durch rennpresents wo er den leuten bei problemen immer sofort unter die arme greift! 
achja...das heckler foto ist von der loog..genau


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Warum trägt der Pudel seine Bremsleitung außen rum?



Hey, Du Pirat, das ist mein Einwand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Michar: Schönes Radel.
Aber selbst wenn die Stahlfex nicht reißt, hängen bleiben kann man daran trotzdem.
Stell Dir mal vor Du fährst knapp an nem Wanderer vorbei und verfängst Dich am Hirschhornknopf seiner 3/4 Hose.
Da verreist es Dir den Lenker schneller als Du kucken kannst.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. November 2009)

Wenn er schnell genug fährt reißt definitiv der Knopf ab...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. November 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Winter-Windel-Projekt zeigt endlich Fortschritte


Sieht echt hübsch aus! Farblich sehr konsequent  Passt optisch alles bestens zum Windel-Weiß 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Sixpack Raptor Vorbau


Auch sehr schön! Realgewicht?




Optimizer schrieb:


> NC 17 Empire S-Pro II Stütze


Berichte mal, wie du die findest! Die hatte ich zuerst im Auge fürs Surge, mich dann aber doch für die "einfache" S-Pro entschieden.




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nen Reverse geholt. Leicht, günstig und sieht geil aus.


Kann ich auch nur immer wieder empfehlen!


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön! Realgewicht?


Ich wiege mal nach übers Woe... hab irgendwo mal was von ca. 270gr gelesen, was mir aber leicht vorkommt....


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

Passend zum Bauch gibts jetzt den Rahmen für dicke Jungs.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. November 2009)

Ahhh! Basteln, einmal fahren, wieder verkaufen, die Zweite?


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ahhh! Basteln, einmal fahren, wieder verkaufen, die Zweite?



Ich hab schon mehr als ein Bike zusammengebaut und direkt wieder zerlegt.

Mir fallen da spontan mindestens drei ein. 

Ich will halt wissen wie sich so ne Kiste mit 3,7èr Schlappen fährt und außerdem find ichs extremst geil. 

Wenn nicht für den Wald, dann halt zum Brötchenholen und Eisdielenposen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. November 2009)

Stimmt, da fällt mir dein Beach Cruiser ein - bei Eisdielenposen


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Stimmt, da fällt mir dein Beach Cruiser ein - bei Eisdielenposen



Das Pugsley wird sicher nicht weniger Porno. 

Muss nur mal schaun wo ich die fetten Felgen halbwegs günstig herbekomme.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. November 2009)




----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

Bereift schauts dann so aus:


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Pugsley wird sicher nicht weniger Porno.
> 
> Muss nur mal schaun wo ich die fetten Felgen halbwegs günstig herbekomme.



Naben dürften auch nicht leicht werden, gibt es glaub ich nur 2.
PAUL und habs vergessen.

Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil.
Arbeitskollege baut sich gerade ein JeffJones auf, da kommt die gleich Vorderradnabe rein und er kann auch die dicken Surley Laufräder fahren.

Bin ich ja mal auf das Bumble Dick Schiff gespannt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gelesen und hoffe, dass ich dem mit Matchmaker entgegensteuern kann...



19,5cm von Matchmaker Mitte bis Lenkerende: viel Spaß beim messen 




Bumble schrieb:


> Muss nur mal schaun wo ich die fetten Felgen halbwegs günstig herbekomme.
> ]



Motorradladen wäre noch ne Alternative 
Schaut echt geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Naben dürften auch nicht leicht werden, gibt es glaub ich nur 2.
> PAUL und habs vergessen.
> :



Da passen normale 135mm Naben rein, hinten UND vorne.


----------



## pfalz (27. November 2009)

> Das hab ich auch schon gelesen und hoffe, dass ich dem mit Matchmaker entgegensteuern kann...



Wenn es nicht gerade Hope sind, müsste es gehen...Ansonsten könnte es selbst dann eng werden, wobei da natürlich die persönlich Hebelposition ne Rolle spielt. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade Hope sind, müsste es gehen...Ansonsten könnte es selbst dann eng werden, wobei da natürlich die persönlich Hebelposition ne Rolle spielt. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.



Matchmaker sind von Hope 
Denke aber das es mit den neuen Tech-Hebeln passen wird, der alte Moto Hebel war ja noch länger.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Matchmaker sind von Hope
> Denke aber das es mit den neuen Tech-Hebeln passen wird, der alte Moto Hebel war ja noch länger.



okay, gibt es auch von Avid. 
Aber die nächsten Teile kommen ja aus England


----------



## eL (27. November 2009)

bekommt das dickschiff gänge?


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

eL schrieb:


> bekommt das dickschiff gänge?



Ich hab schon vor damit mal nen Pfälzer Wald Berg zu erklimmen. 

Wird wohl auf 2-fach vorne und 11/34 Hinten rauslaufen.


----------



## OZM (27. November 2009)

was für ne Tretlagerbreite brauchst Du da?
Oder meinst Du mit 2-fach 32/46? 

P.S. finde das Projekt interessant, habe mich mal mit ähnlichen Gedanken befasst, schön sowas dann mal in echt zu sehen


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> was für ne Tretlagerbreite brauchst Du da?
> Oder meinst Du mit 2-fach 32/46?



Tretlager hab ich mir das hier in 100x148 bestellt:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5593

Mit 2-fach meinte ich ne 2-fach Kurbel mit 22/38


----------



## eL (28. November 2009)

olli jetz übertreibst du !! 44/29 würde ja auch reichen

hab ich auch lange gefahren.... war ne cannondale Kurbel mit kurzem 105er Oktalink lager die heut noch am Berlinbike dreht.


----------



## OZM (28. November 2009)

eL schrieb:


> olli jetz übertreibst du !! 44/29 würde ja auch reichen



echt? und was bringt das für die Kettenlinie?
wie bekommst Du denn die Kette auf nem 29er am Reifen vorbei?




man fühlt sich schon ein bischen einsam, wenn die Witze die man macht, nicht verstanden werden 


@ bumble
berichte mal, wie sich ein 100er Tretlager auf Touren fährt (wegen Knien).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. November 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> man fühlt sich schon ein bischen einsam, wenn die Witze die man macht, nicht verstanden werden



Ich hatte den Smilie übersehen 

Und da du immer äußerst sachlich schreibst hätte ich auch von dir an der Stelle keinen Witz vermutet.


----------



## eL (28. November 2009)

ja ne olli is klar 

schau dir die Sache noch ma an wenn du aus Australien wieder zurück bist.

es gibt Dinge die bedürfen keiner erweiterten Erklärung sondern nur der richtigen Sichtweise


----------



## OZM (28. November 2009)

@ el

ich kapier nicht was Du meinst

Du bist an einem "normalen" cannondale bike ein Tretlager mit 105 mm Einbaubreite gefahren (und nennst das "kurz") oder redest Du von einem Tretlager aus der 105er Gruppe von Shimano?


einer von uns beiden steht jetzt gleich ziemlich doof da


----------



## eL (28. November 2009)

ja jenau
shimano 105er gruppe
oktalink 107mm patronen lager für 2fach rennkurbeln mit kurzer verzahnung
coda cnc gefräste kurbel mit aufnahmen nur für große kettenblätter mit 5loch compakt lochkreis (für die 4loch kurbeln gibts keine 29er blätter)
somit ist die kettenlinie wieder korrigiert gegenüber ner 3fach kombi
hinten dann 11/34 9fach kassette mit shortcage xt schaltwerk
völlig ausreichen für die leichten hügel um berlin und im harz schwitzt man halt ne träne mehr weg.


----------



## OZM (29. November 2009)

wir reden aneinander vorbei

RR Tretlager u Kurbelgedöhns kenn ich nicht (wußte nicht, das die so breit sein können)

Mein Anliegen bezog sich darauf, das man mit nem normalen (MTB-)Tretlager bei Reifen > 3'' die Kette nicht aufs kleine Ritzel bekommt. Die Cannondale MTB Zweifach kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen; Kettenlinie von dem Ding ist mir unbekannt. Bin mal davon ausgegangen, das Bumble keine Coda an sein bike schrauben will.


----------



## Bumble (29. November 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Bin mal davon ausgegangen, das Bumble keine Coda an sein bike schrauben will.



Hab ich nicht vor.


----------



## eL (29. November 2009)

naja fast aneinander vorbei

wenn bumble 2fach fahren will dann find ich das bei 29/44 schon sehr sportlich von ihm.

2fach kurbeln gab und gibt es natürlich auch von middleburn. aber die horrenden preise will der bumble auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Bumble (29. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung von was du redest, hab doch längst geschrieben was für ne Übersetzung ich vor habe zu montieren.


----------



## OZM (29. November 2009)

Lieber el

noch mal gaaaaaanz langsam zum mitschreiben

Prolog:
es ist die Rede von einem Bike mit Reifen von irgendwas > 3''

mit breiten Reifen bekommt man Probleme mit dem Umwerfer

ich *beginne *also meinen Beitrag mit meinem Anliegen, nämlich meiner Frage:


OZM schrieb:


> was für ne Tretlagerbreite brauchst Du da?



*danach *mache ich einen Witz



OZM schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du mit 2-fach 32/46?


Damit würde vielleicht ein 72er Standardtretlager passen - vielleicht; ich hab nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Denn
32/46 ist in jeder Hinsicht völlig absurd und bedarf eigendlich keiner weiteren Erklärung - die Vorstellung davon hat mir jedoch ein Schmunzeln entlockt

Zur Sicherheit markiere ich meinen Witz mit einem 


OZM schrieb:


>



Kannst Du mir erklären, was Du jetzt mit Deinem cannondale und der 29/44 Ü erzählen willst? Passt da vielleicht ein >3'' Reifen vorbei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (29. November 2009)

witze sind nicht mehr lustig, wenn man sie erklären muß....


----------



## eL (29. November 2009)

das hast du jetz aber gaaanz fein nochmal aufgearbeitet

aber verstanden hast du es immer noch nich

iss nich schlimm.... passiert mir öfter


----------



## eL (29. November 2009)

oh ich seh grad gesicht war schneller

sollte er mich verstanden haben? passiert nich jeden tach


----------



## Bumble (29. November 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sollte er mich verstanden haben?



Ich glaub nicht dass das irgendjemand versteht.


----------



## eL (29. November 2009)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## lukabe (29. November 2009)

Um zum eigentlichen Threadthema zurückzukommen:
Gestern ein Kalmit-Weißgrün-Wellness-Schlamm-Paket geschenkt bekommen:





und anschließend ne Fahrkarte Kirrweiler - Neustadt gekauft.

Komplett sah das dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. November 2009)

Schicke Sommersprossen!


----------



## lukabe (29. November 2009)

Danke 
Hatte die Brille vergessen, war teilweise ein ganzschöner Blindflug...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hatte die Brille vergessen, war teilweise ein ganzschöner Blindflug...


 Wollte gerade fragen, wieso du keine auf hattest... deshalb kontrolliere ich so wichtige Sachen immer 2 mal vorm Losfahren  Ich kann gerade für sowas (in Verbindung mit Helm in Nussschalen- oder Fullface-Bauweise) immer wieder so ne Taucherbrille empfehlen: 







Mit sowas muss man sich einfach um NICHTS mehr Gedanken machen, das einem in die Augen fliegen könnte, egal ob Staub, Matsch oder Schwirr-Getier und das Gesichtsfeld ist deutlich größer als bei "normalen" Brillen  Die oben abgebildete kommt übrigens nächste Woche für erfreuliche 50% billiger als UvP von der Insel zu mir geflattert, zusammen mit ebenso günstigen Ersatzgriffen






und dem (knapp 40% billigeren) Schuhwerk






für meine neuen Flatpedals






die ich immerhin 25% günstiger bei Hi-Bike geordert habe (aktuelles W-nachts-Angebot).

So macht vorweihnachtliches Selbstgeschenke-Shopping Spaß


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2009)

Bei mir kommen auch ein Paar fiveten(allerdings die Freerider) ins Haus. Mal schaun wie schnell die von der Insel liefern...
Außerdem gibts noch ne Stinger und n 36er SLX Kettenblatt fürs neue Fully.


----------



## Levty (30. November 2009)

Ich muss den T5 im Hintergrund haben...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

T4 reicht


----------



## lomo (30. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Um zum eigentlichen Threadthema zurückzukommen:
> Gestern ein Kalmit-Weißgrün-Wellness-Schlamm-Paket geschenkt bekommen:



Abbuzze!


----------



## Levty (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> T4 reicht


Hab ich schon...


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Abbuzze!



Jap, wurde kurz drauf mim Gartenschlauch erledigt


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen auch ein Paar fiveten(allerdings die Freerider) ins Haus. Mal schaun wie schnell die von der Insel liefern...


Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die sind. Ich denke, mir wäre die Sohle zu dünn und damit zu weich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

